#ubuntu-se 2011-08-22
<maxjezy> godkväll!
<spacebug-> tja
<spacebug-> herregud jag fick en blackout eller nått. Kollade på skrämen och såg ingen nicklist till höger. Kollade snabbt en annan kanal, samma sak. Saken är den att jag kört irssi i ca 10 år och det finns ingen nicklist. :O
<tnta> :D
<Hund> spacebug-: Sådant är läskigt. Det har hänt ibland att man totalt glömt bort enkla kommandon för saker man gör dagligen. :S
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> händer iofs ofta att jag glömmer av ord på vanliga saker. Så sitter jag där och låter som nån i programemt småpratarna. "Dom där som åker fram och tillbaka ni vet.. tar bort vatten på rutan. ööh..på bilar.." ;)
<realubot> Hund: Typ ls?
<Hund> spacebug-: lol :P
<Hund> realubot: Mjae, mer saker som hur man scrollar i Weechat osv.
<realubot> Hund: Mm. Har du pausat bloggen helt eller?
<Hund> realubot: Typ. Bloggen buggar och jag har inte riktigt orkat ta tag i det.
<realubot> Är det ok att starta ett Folding@home-team i namnet Ubuntu Sverige?
<realubot> TeamUbuntu finns men tänkte att det kunde vara kul med ett team för sv. Ubuntu?
<realubot> Hund: Ok, synd. Det är jobbigt att blogga i det långa loppet. Inte så lätt som många tror att hålla igång en blogg.
<Hund> realubot: Det går bra tycker jag. Jag var ju aktiv i drygt 3 år iaf.
<realubot> Hund: Mm. Det är strongt.
<Hund> Nu ska jag testa lite saker, brb
<maxjezy> spacebug-, låter som du haft en obehaglig tripp
<spacebug-> inte på många år :P
<Namratiug> gn inne?
<Namratiug> inga i iinene
<Namratiug> sämst
<whomee> jodå
<phnom> Morrn
<Coffe> morrn
<whomee> mörrn
<Coffe> någon som har något bra knep för att rensa bort alla #rader ur en fil ?
<whomee> http://tuxtweaks.com/2011/03/delete-lines-beginning-with-a-character-in-vim/
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> Godmorgon!
<Coffe> holla amelia
<whomee> Coffe: tror den länken hjälper dig
<Coffe> whomee,  ja tack :)
<antii> Morrn
<cHarNe2> Coffe: eller M-x replace-regex i emacs borde funka
<Coffe> cHarNe2,  jag är en VI
<cHarNe2> do'h
<amelia> hej Coffe
<HeMan> Morrn!
<[Spooky]> God morgon på er! Vem bjuder på kaffe då?
<HeMan> [Spooky]: det gör jag, dock bara för avhämtning
<[Spooky]> HeMan: Taget! ;)
<HeMan> nån som vet om det finns Android-telefoner med uttag för extern antenn?
<cHarNe2> HeMan: jag moddade min med ett gem
<HeMan> cHarNe2: kan du koppla in bilmonterad antenn då?
<cHarNe2> ingen aning hur sånt funkar
<Haffe> Det kanske går att öppna skalet och dra fram en antenningång.
<HeMan> jag skaffar hellre en telefon med färdigt antennuttage
<whomee> HeMan: dålig mottagning där du bor?
<HeMan> whomee: jag har Tele2 och det är dålig mottagning i hela landet med dom...
<whomee> HeMan: ah ok, inte haft tele2 på ett tiotal år så jag ska inte yttra mig om hur dom är :)
<HeMan> whomee: eller i alla fall så har jag riktigt dålig anslutning när jag kör data
<HeMan> whomee: pingtider på 50 sekunder och 10% paketförluster
<Barre> låter som min bbb-pipa
<Kimmen> låter riktigt illa
<cHarNe2> HeMan: har du det på mobilen?
<HeMan> cHarNe2: jo
<realubot> Coffe: sed -i 's/^#.*//' file
<realubot> Coffe: Det fungerar nog också.
<Coffe> realubot, tack
<realubot> Coffe: Dock blir det en tom rad kvar som man måste bli kvitt också.
<phnom> Det borde väl gå att få med newline också med \\n eller nåt liknande
<Coffe> jag e nöjd med den lösningen i VI :)
<realubot> phnom: Jag lyckades inte med sed -i 's/^#.*\\n//'
<speakman> Morrn, alles!
<[Spooky]> speakman: Morrn!
<maxjezy> mohahaha
<maxjezy> facerape min flickvän precis
<[Spooky]> Ok..
<kerouac__> Coffe: grep -i '^#!' [filnamn]
<kerouac__> Coffe: grep -v '^#!' [filnamn]
<kerouac__> ignorera den förrsta raden :P
<kerouac__> Coffe: mest för att var komplett :D
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> jaha, då har man ätit lunch, vad ska man göra nu?
<speakman> jobbba..?
<amelia> har ju inget att göra. :/
<amelia> slutar om 1,5 vecka och det har inte tagit fart efter sommaren än så är riktigt ont om saker att göra.
<phnom> amelia: Ha sönder något så att du kan laga det.
<cHarNe2> amelia: avd ska du göra sen då?
<amelia> cHarNe2: jobba någonannanstans. :)
<amelia> phnom: nej, synd om kunderna då..
<cHarNe2> okok, som samma sak eller som nått nytt?
<amelia> phnom: får sitta här och gnälla istället.
<amelia> cHarNe2: lite av båda.
<amelia> cHarNe2: ska data *nix iaf
<cHarNe2> funderar på att utbilda mig på nått nytt ordentligt, vet inte om man ska lära sig unix, bsd eller solaris
<amelia> inget av det typ.
<amelia> satsa på linux
<cHarNe2> amelia: vad ska man ta då?
<cHarNe2> amelia: det är ju så stort, måste spetsa på nått :P
<amelia> bsd är inte så vanligt i servermiljö, solaris och aix är de enda unix som finns kvar typ (hp-ux på ett hörn också), men det är inget som är lönt att satsa på.
<maddoc> BSD är väl ganska vanligt i servermiljö.
<amelia> möjligen aix, men sannolikheten att du hamnar i en organisation som kör aix är rätt liten..
<amelia> maddoc: beror väl iofs på vad man jämför med.
<maddoc> amelia: Snurrar ju en hel del freebsd-hojar liksom.
<amelia> maddoc: ajo. men jämfört med linux så är det en försvinnande mängd.
<maddoc> amelia: Jao, det är sant. :-)
<maddoc> Men är ju fortfarande inte direkt bara någon som har en server i sin garderob som kör det.
<amelia> känns som unix och bsd är sånt man lär sig när man drabbas av det.
<maddoc> Openbsd är ju rätt mysigt att datta också.
<maddoc> Men är ju ett rätt litet system, så går snabbt att lära sig.
<amelia> cHarNe2: lär dig postgresql
<amelia> och tomcat kanske
<amelia> utöver att vara ninja på postfix, bind, apache och allt sånt där som är standard.
<amelia> nehe, en rökpaus istället.
<cHarNe2> amelia: nee java är jag glad om jag slipper så långt som möjligt :P
<HeMan> det jag ser av aix så är även det på väg bort
<maddoc> Är väl massa banker och stuff som sitter med det fortfarande väl?
<HeMan> jo men det krymper
<amelia> HeMan: men det får ju inte jag säga.
<HeMan> amelia: skulle inte du jobba med Z?
<amelia> HeMan: njä, linux och solaris primärt faktiskt
<HeMan> amelia: ah
<rikard> Hej
<cHarNe2> rikard: tjenare
<cHarNe2> rikard: hur mås det?
<rikard> cHarNe2: Jora det är lungt själv då
<rikard> nån här som har installerat lib/rtorrent tidager på ett 64 bitas system ?
<maxjezy> najs
<maxjezy> köpte precis en ritplatta för 150 spänn
<maxjezy> A3
<rikard> nice indeed
<whomee> jag tog ett ritpapper på jobbet, A2, no spänn
<rikard> hahah
<maxjezy> whomee, får du ta?
<whomee> maxjezy: papper ja, dock försöker vi väl vara miljömedvetna så vi ska väl ha bra anledning att använda papper men :)
<maxjezy> bra där!
<cHarNe2> rikard: tidager?
<cHarNe2> jodå det är bara bra
<cHarNe2> rikard: jag kör nog bara 64bitars tror jag och har ingepriblem med rtorrent
<rikard> cHarNe2: Hittade felet.. försökte installer i386 client på en amd64 borde sett det tidigare
<cHarNe2> rikard: i see, jo det kan kanske vara ett bra problem ;)
<maxjezy> hur gammalt är adobe photoshop elements 5.0
<Silasle> maxjezy: April 2010
<maxjezy> oj, de va färskt
<Silasle> 5.5 släpptes  i april i år
<Silasle> Men ska inte ha fört med sig mycket nytt
<amelia> dumdidum
<Silasle> Tack för att du påminde mig om att försöka installera Photoshop på ubuntu :)
<helakrop> Vad händer med de tidningar och magasin i hyllorna som ej blir sålda?
<Markslap> Hur är det relaterat till Ubuntu?
<phnom> rikard: Hur lyckades du med det? rtorrent finns ju i repona.
<amelia> helakrop: de skickas tillbaka till distributören.
<helakrop> Vad gör de med dem då?
<helakrop> Smälter ihop i en stor jävla balja?
<Markslap> Destruerar och återvinns.
<datorn> hej.
<helakrop> Hej, datorn.
<helakrop> De lär ju förlora en massa pengar då tryckfärgen går förlorad.
<Peyam> Fan alltså.. har försökt med SMF att skapa forum och failad hela tiden
<helakrop> "misslyckas" heter det.
<Silasle> Höjden av nördhet? Att prata med datorn? "Hej, datorn." ;)
<helakrop> Han hette ju så.
<Silasle> Men det lät lite kul
<helakrop> Förresten har jag pratat på riktigt till mina datorer i alla år.
<helakrop> "Snälla, funka nu..."
<helakrop> "God natt."
<Silasle> :)
<amelia> vem pratar inte med sina datorer?
<helakrop> "Smakade det nya RAM-kortet gott?"
<Silasle> Jag kör med telepati ;)
<helakrop> "Mums-mums! Det var gotti-gott! ^_^" säger datorn då.
<Silasle> Påminner mig om den här: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvZU2PchUmY
<helakrop> Bisarrt...
<rikard> phnom: ehh ja du
<Peyam> Silasle:  Jag loggade in via windows och min dator heter just "dator" det ghorde jag för att det skulle se fint ut när man stänger av datorn osv osv.
<Silasle> ok :)
<maxjezy> jag fastnade verkligen i youtube nu
<Silasle> Tack vare mig?
<maxjezy> massa intressanta saker folk spolar ned i toalettstolarna
<maxjezy> jopp
<Silasle> Hehe, då är det mitt fel ;)
<helakrop> Lite läskigt att IT-taket alltid är borta ovanför toaletterna på IKEA.
<Silasle> it-taket?
<helakrop> Ja, du vet.
<helakrop> Tak gjort på plattor.
<helakrop> Som man kan ta bort.
<helakrop> Och en massa kablar och skit där uppe.
<maxjezy> du menar sånt tak man lyfter en platta
<maxjezy> så kan de ligga en väska med stålar där?
<Silasle> SÃ¥nna med metallram mellan plattorna?
<helakrop> Ja, maxjezy.
<helakrop> Ja, Silasle.
<helakrop> Och droger och allt möjligt.
<helakrop> Men de är alltid borta ovanför båsen.
<helakrop> Som om någon har en kamera installerad där.
<helakrop> Och lägger ut allting på nätet.
<maxjezy> najs
<helakrop> Tur att man är kille i alla fall... risken är mycket mindre där inne.
<Silasle> Ett sånt ramlade en lampa ner ifrån en gång
<maxjezy> ja, vem fan vill se en kille sitta och skita
<Silasle> *I skolan
<helakrop> Gayscatporrälskare?
<Silasle> Gick att mistolka om man la ihop mitt och maxjezy's senaste inlägg :)
<maxjezy> :)
 * Silasle är lite skadad efter nian där en kompis till mig mistolkade varenda liten sak :D
<helakrop> Han kanske var kär i dig.
<Silasle> Han mistolkade alla. (BÃ¥de tjejer och killar)
<helakrop> På vilket sätt?
<Silasle> Allt vi sa, oftast till något sexuellt. Men mot slutet gick han på lågvarv, då fick vi rycka in som vikarier
<helakrop> :S
<helakrop> Vad hände mot slutet?
<helakrop> Blev han pluggis?
<helakrop> MVG i allt?
<Silasle> Pfff
<Silasle> Fick väl snarare slut på fantasi
<amelia> jaha, då ska man installera ubuntu då..
<amelia> typ andra gången i mitt liv..
<Silasle> :o
<amelia> hej Philip5!!!
<amelia> Philip5: vad gör du idag?
<Philip5> amelia:  väntat på att logga in här och få tokchattra med dig! :D
<Philip5> amelia: vad gör du själv?
<Peyam> vet ngn var jag kan hutta 2d ikoner till hemsidor?
<bamsefar> PÃ¥ internet
<Peyam> ja men jag hittar bara 3d iconer
<Peyam> jag vill ha gråa 2 d
<bamsefar> famfamfam kanske?
<Numn> någon som vet hur man änrar saker i menyn på xubunu?
<amelia> Philip5: nice, jag ska installera ubuntu för andra gången i mitt liv nu..
<phnom> Numn: Provat att högerklicka på den?
<Numn> haha jo men det ändrar inte så jag tänkte mig..
<Philip5> amelia: spännande! snart så kanske du börjar köra kde också! :D
<amelia> Philip5: 10.04.2 är väl LTS?
<Philip5> yes
<Peyam> bamsefar:  den sög
<burrburr> Testar. Kan ni läsa mina svenska tecken? åäö ÅÄÖ ?
<bamsefar> Hopp
<amelia> Philip5: yay!
<Silasle> burrburr: Nä
<burrburr> Silasle: kasst. hur ser det ut?
<phnom> burrburr: Ja
<Dynamit> burrburr klart åäö ser ut som dem ska
<burrburr> perfekt!
<burrburr> unicode ftw
<Peyam> hittat
<Peyam> ngn som jobbat med SMF?
<Dynamit> UTF-8
<Dynamit> ska man anv.
<amelia> jaja, då ska vi se hur det här går då..
<Dynamit> Peyam det var länge sedan
<phnom> SMF = Små Mjuka Fantasidjur?
<aron_work> Någon som kan rekommendera ett annat sätt att kryptera fil än PGP? (vill kunna kryptera med lösen på fil snarare än specifik recipient)
<Philip5> amelia: fast vadan detta? har du en klient/kund som efterfrågat en riktigt linux distro?!? ;P
<amelia> Philip5: har en kund som inte vet sig eget bästa. :P
<Silasle> burrburr: Jag ser svarta kvadrater med vita frågetecken i :p
<Philip5> amelia: hehe
<burrburr> skumt
<Dynamit> Silasle anv. du UTF-8 då?
<Silasle> Alla utom aron_work och Numn funkar annars i den här kanalen
<Silasle> Dynamit: Vet ej :p
<Silasle> Ja, har utf-8
<aron_work> xchat default installation, antar UTF-8 by default
<Dynamit> UTF-8 är universal teckenuppsättning
<Numn> wuhahaa
<Silasle> UTF-8 är åtmindstone inställt i outgoing
<Dynamit> Det är upp till varje klient att hantera tecken så vad server man anv. spelar ingen roll, eller ska inte spela någon roll
<Dynamit> så vad servern anv.
<Dynamit> ska det vara för att vara rätt
<Silasle> Har alltid varit så för mig att 90% av alla svenska tecken blir rätt :)
<Philip5> amelia: du är inte rädd att bli ubuntubiten nu när du installerar det då?
<Numn> någon som vet.. eller måste man söka på google. tar så mycket energi :(
<phnom> Numn: Du har ju inte ens sagt vad problemet är?
<Philip5> phnom: du ska kunna räkna ut det ju
<phnom> :O
<Numn> haha, det är problem för mig.. hur ändrar man menyn i xubuntu? :)
<phnom> Vad var det högerklick inte gjorde?
<whomee> undra vad sambon kommer säga när man installerat endast linux på maskinen hemma vid flytten sen. som vanligt blir de säkert "varför funkar inte webtv här? varför funkar inte denna bloggen?!" .. *sigh*
<Philip5> Numn: inte så många som kör det här tror jag
<Numn> jag vill kunna ändra hur menyn är gjort. ändrar lite plats och saker
<Philip5> har inte xfce någon menueditor?
<Numn> nt som jag har sett
<phnom> Numn: Your google-fu is weak.
<amelia> wii, snart kan jag gå hem!
<phnom> Numn: http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu : "A GNU-licensed graphical menu editor for LXDE, LXMenuEditor, also works for XFCE, as of XFCE 4.8.0 and LXMenuEditor 20110523. "
<Philip5> amelia: du måste nog ta dig en grogg när du kommer hem så du kan lugna dig efter dagens pers att installera ubuntu
<amelia> Philip5: haha, jag dricker ju inte alkohol.
<amelia> Philip5: och speciellt inte grogg
<Philip5> amelia: då får du dricka en extra stark kamomilte ;)
<Numn> är det gui elr.. orkar inte hålla på med massa codes :)
<phnom> Numn: Vilken del av "graphical menu editor" var det du missade att läsa? :)
<phnom> Tydligen ska alacarte funka också, med varierande resultat.
<Numn> haha, graphical, jag tror jag mina ögon fokuserade på "Menu editor"
 * phnom beger sig hemåt.
<amelia> Philip5: ska nog krypa ihop till en boll och gråta en skvätt..
<Philip5> hehe
<Numn> vill kunna ta bort dom avgränsarna i menyn också. hittar inget sådant i programmet
<helakrop> Riktiga datorer eldar man i med kol.
<helakrop> Görs förvånansvärt få dylika i pad-formatet.
<Numn> ska man inte kunna ta bort avgränsare i menyn ?
<Coffe> någon här som kör postfix med users i ldap  ?
<Numn> hur lägger jag inte rep för this? http://download.java.net/openjdk/jdk7/
<Numn> in*
<phnom> Numn: Med en hammare och en vilja av stål.
<Numn> har ingen aning
<phnom> Numn: Första träffen på google: http://brunoreis.com/tech/intalling-java-7-ubuntu-natty/
<Numn> tack
<Numn> är det nån skillnad om man installerar jdk istället för jre?
<Numn> nvm :P
<Dynamit> jdk = Java Deployment Kit
<Dynamit> jre = Java Runtime Environment
<Dynamit> så vad tror du Numn?
<Numn> Lol Deployment kit :)
<Dynamit> baa
<Dynamit> stav fel
<Dynamit> :P
<Dynamit> Java Development Kit
<Dynamit> nöjd nu?
<Dynamit> Numn blev du nöjd när jag rättade mig
<Dynamit> ?
<Numn> aa :)
<Dynamit> Synd att Comodo Easy VPN inte finns till Ubuntu skulle verkligen behöva lätt sätt att komma åt VPN nätverk och är helt nöjd med det på dem maskiner jag anv. det på
<helakrop> Dynamit-Harry.
<helakrop> "Vilken jäääävla smäll!"
<Dynamit> jupp
<Dynamit> vad är det
<Dynamit> :P
<helakrop> "Skaru ha en öl, va, Sickan?"
<Dynamit> Öl alldeleskall och bara för mig
<Dynamit> till mig
<Dynamit> rättar mig själv när jag började tänka till
<helakrop> Bra filmer.
<Dynamit> Nämen tjenare Sickan
<Dynamit> Charles Ingvar Jönsson om jag får be
<Dynamit> :P
<helakrop> :-)
<Dynamit> Har aldrig sätt Jönsson Ligan filmerna
<Dynamit> eller hur var det
<TuVor> Hej, någon som har bra tips på att få 2 skärmar att fungera..
<TuVor> vore kalas om man skulle kunna få typ "skrivbord 2" eller liknade i den andra skärmen
<Dynamit> det går enkelt
<Dynamit> att göra det
<TuVor> okej, har studerat lite forums inlägg osv men ingen verkar har bra svar.. =/
<Dynamit> sedan om du menar arb. skrivbord 2 så lär det bara vara lite ändringar som behövs göras
<TuVor> okej, tell me.! =)
<Dynamit> hur exakt det går till kan inte jag svara på
<TuVor> ok. =/
<Dynamit> då jag inte tänker på hur det är dem få gånger jag anv. dubbla skärmar i Ubuntu
<Dynamit> Skulle kunna titta runt säg på typ Söndag om jag inte har något att göra
<TuVor> jag hör av mig. ;)
<Dynamit> för jag åker på Fredag till mamma sedan förstsätter jag åka på Lördagen att åka till skolan
<Dynamit> och händer inget i Mellansel så lär ju jag sitta vid datorn
<Dynamit> och inte ha något att göra
<TuVor> haha, skola vart går du någonstans?
<Dynamit> Skrev ju det Mellansel
<Dynamit> Det ligger verkligen mitt ute i ingenstans
<TuVor> ahaa..! google hjälpte mig. ;)
<TuVor> långt bort är det iaf. =P
<Dynamit> Undrar hur många gånger ifrån Mellansel till S-vall det kräv innan jag åker för nästan noll och ingenting igen tanke på sträckan
<Dynamit> Ibland beroende på hur ofta jag har åkt med Bussen med rabbatkortet så har jag kommit ner till 79:- mellan Mellansel och S-vall
<Dynamit> 76:- också har jag för mig
<TuVor> hehe
<Dynamit> Lycka till med dem sträckorna det i Stockholm
<Dynamit> med lokaltrafiken
<Dynamit> säg till när du lyckas
<TuVor> haha lär aldrig hända
<Dynamit> och det är med Buss inte tåget
<Dynamit> det är fusk
<TuVor> lär aldrig lyckas.
<Dynamit> Vad gör du i "normaltfall" under dagarna
<Dynamit> ?
<TuVor> ja jobbar som tillbehör och butiksäljare på Volkswagen/Audi. =)
<Dynamit> ok
<Dynamit> och det är jag inte ja
<Dynamit> :P
<Dynamit> ;)
<TuVor> gick dock it-kommunikation och datasäkerhet på gymnasiet. =P
<Dynamit> hahaha ska anv. nmap på dig med andra ord ;) :P
<TuVor> eller inte'
<TuVor> ;)
<Dynamit> okej då bara S**** N*** senaste verisonen
<Dynamit> nej du har inte gjort mig något så finns ingen andledning
<Dynamit> Censurerade nästan hela namnet då det är ett program som vem som helst som förstår vad det anv. till kan anv. och utföra det som den är gjord för att göra
<Peyam> om skåningar säger " död åt svenska. vi är stolta skåningar"
<Peyam> e de fascister eller nationalister?
<Dynamit> dem är ju Danskar
<Dynamit> så vad är problemet
<Dynamit> <--- Stockholmare
<Peyam> om skåningar säger " död åt svenska. vi är stolta fanskar"
<Peyam> e de fascister eller nationalister?
<Dynamit> så inbygg att inte tycka om skåningar generellt sätt
<Peyam> ja men svara på min fråga
<Peyam> jag fatar inte skillnaden på fascism och nationalism
<Dynamit> beror väl på hur man vill se det
<Dynamit> finns många som inte vet skillnad
<Peyam> vilken fråga.. om de säger "fuck Sverige,, Fuck svenska.. död åt alla svenskar.. vi vill vara med danmark.. vi e danskar"
<Dynamit> mellan Skinnskallar och Ny-Nazister
<Dynamit> och för den delen Rasister
<Peyam> bra
<Peyam> du e nyttigaren än paprika ibland
<Peyam> Jag gillar dej Dynamit . det vet du
<Dynamit> Är det bra att folk inte vet skillnaden mellan Ny-Nazister, Rasister och Skinnskallar?
<Dynamit> låter som jag ska äta
<Dynamit> så sköter nu medan jag är borta ;)
<Peyam> Dynamit:  japp. folk fattar inte heller vf Solid edge inte gör Ubuntu versioner
<Peyam> Dynamit: kan man säga att detta är medeltidisk?
<Peyam> asså har man ngt ord som heter så
<Peyam> medeltidisk?
<phnom> medeltida
<propus> ",
<propus> ops
<Peyam> juste
<Peyam> medeltida
<Peyam> men kära ubuntu användare
<Peyam> Nu är det dags för pizza
 * propus like :D
<Peyam> Smaken på pizzan gör mig ännu religiös
<Snusdus> Hur mycket minne tar Ubuntu 11.04?
<cahoot> minimikrav? annars 'tar' linux allt minne du har
<phnom> Snusdus: Beror på vad du kör på den :P
<Snusdus> Ska testa Ubuntu för första gången hade jag tänkt, Är det något jag behöver ladda ner och typ lägga på skiva, Drivrutiner eller ngt för internet ?
<propus> 512mb är väl minimum kravet.. men skulle väl rek 2gb
<Dynamit> tror 512MB är rekommenderade men inte säker
<phnom> Snusdus: Den mesta hårdvaran funkar utan att du behöver göra något speciellt, vill du vara riktigt säker så kan du prova att köra live-skivan eller kolla upp hårdvaran.
<CasperN> äh, det går fint med 256mb också
<CasperN> lite swap bara så
<Snusdus> Tack alla, Min dator lär nog klara ubuntu då..  Men som sagt, Några drivrutiner jag behöver lägga ner på skiva/us
<Snusdus> b minne?
<larsemil> Snusdus: prova livecd först
<CasperN> skriv upp lite siffror för nätverksanslutningar bara, så du får det att fungera utan att behöva leta
<Dynamit> har aldrig haft problem med dhcp, för det låter som det är det du menar CasperN att den inte får IP etc. ifrån DHCP
<CasperN> om man kör med dhcp är det väl lungt, men menade mest det, om man hade en routeradress, DNS osv
<larsemil> 256mb kommer vara segt
<larsemil> om det är det du ska köra det på
<Dynamit> den ställer DHCP in om den måste finnas eftersom DHCP skickar all nödvändig information krävs annat en standard uppsättningar för att inte DHCP ska skicka allting
<Dynamit> blev lite fel där
<Dynamit> nej det blev rätt
<Dynamit> missade bara , eller . där det borde varit
<Snusdus> Ska testa Live cd snart, Bränner nu.. Har DHCP så det är lugnt men jag tänkte mest drivrutiner till nätverkskortet mm..
<phnom> Snusdus: Har du inget obskyrt kort så lär det funka ootb.
<phnom> Speciellt om du har trådat.
<Snusdus> Phnom: Är ju inte så bra på datorer så nu förstod jag ine vad du menade.. :s
<phnom> Snusdus: De flesta drivrutiner finns med redan, är det trådlöst eller vanligt nätverk?
<Snusdus> Trådlöst
<phnom> Mh, det *borde* funka. Det finns några kort man måste lattja lite med men de är inte så många.
<phnom> Prova med live-skivan först, funkar det där så är du good to go.
<Snusdus> Okej, Tack för alla svar.. Bränner den nu som sagt :D
<larsemil> 5 korta beeps och ett långt, hp server. vad för fel? :) ping amelia
<phnom> larsemil: Den har blivit övergiven av HP ju, den är ledsen.
<phnom> Eller just ja, det var bara PC
<amelia> larsemil: något allvarligt
<amelia> larsemil: vad för hp?
<larsemil> vet inte, det är en bekant som har problemet. frågade om jag visste något och jag täntke jag kunde fråga här
<amelia> larsemil: fem korta pip tror jag är raid-kontrollern, men fem korta och ett långt vet ja ginte..
<larsemil> dl140
<larsemil> finns tydligen en bugg kopplad till det: http://bizsupport1.austin.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareDescription.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=15351&prodSeriesId=374617&swItem=MTX-UNITY-I21911&prodNameId=3285487&swEnvOID=1005&swLang=8&taskId=135&mode=5
<amelia> larsemil: bara att patcha då
<larsemil> verkar så
<larsemil> de hade kommit fram till att minnet inte fungerade, kan vara att det fungerar om de patchar
<larsemil> funderar faktiskt på en hp själv nu när det snart drar ihop sig till att utöka parken
<HeMan> larsemil: inte SuperMicro då?
<larsemil> HeMan: skulle vara för din skull då. ni är billiga!
<larsemil> din skul + att ni är billiga skulle det vara
<Snusdus> Nu kör jag Ubuntu från skiva, Det går lite sakta att öppna olika grejer i ubuntu, Kan det bero på att jag kör ifrån skivan?
<amelia> Snusdus: ja
<amelia> Snusdus: en skiva är mycket långsammare än en hårddisk
<Snusdus> Okej.. Kan man typ ändra tema eller ngt i Ubuntu, Gillar att "styla" om skrivbord mm
<amelia> Snusdus: jadå
<larsemil> HeMan: inga priser på hemsidan?
<larsemil> HeMan: på supermicro alltså
<Snusdus> Amelia: Har du lust att länka ngn sida med teman eller något så man får se lite :D
<amelia> Snusdus: http://gnome-look.org/
<larsemil> Snusdus: http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/05/top-6-ubuntu-1104-themes-to-make-natty.html
<Snusdus> Tack, Kollar nu :D
<CasperN> Divergence IV <3
<CasperN> fast ska vara med compiz
<CasperN> Snusdus: precis som i windows kan du välja och vraka mellan massa olika skrivbordsmiljöer, så det finns garanterat någon som passar alla, det gäller bara att hitta rätt bland alla alternativ och möjligheter
<larsemil> CasperN: kan man ha det med vanliga baren?
<CasperN> ?
<Dynamit> han menar vad menar du med vanliga baren
<larsemil> CasperN: normala unity panelen.
<CasperN> ingen aning, jag kör 10.10
<CasperN> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-iZuzZdSGyDA/TdWBtcYM5pI/AAAAAAAACE0/Rq4PTnTHdqg/s1600/Screenshot.png
<CasperN> men ja
<CasperN> det går väl?
<Dynamit> hur menar du larsemil? vanliga panelen
<CasperN> om det är den till vänster dvs
<Dynamit> Vet någon om ADHD/ADD hjälpmedlet som finns bland annat i Ubuntu 9.** programbanken går att få tillgång till i Ubuntu 11.04 på något sätt eller hjälpmedel med exakt samma funktioner?
<CasperN> även windows kan se vettigt ut http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/themes/litestep/?order=9
<larsemil> CasperN: får problem med emerald, den verkar inte välja något tema
<Dynamit> Unity som inte tillåter det antagligen
<CasperN> värdelöst om unity ska stå i konflikt med emerald
<Dynamit> jag sa inte att det var det jag sa antagligen
<larsemil> verkar vara ett känt problem i 11.04 att emerald inte fungerar
<CasperN> jojo :) men jag måste ju få klaga på unity lite också
<Dynamit> bara för att du antagligen älskar Xde och KDE
<CasperN> jag älskar gnome som det var förr :)
<Dynamit> diggar själv inte riktigt Xde och KDE
<Dynamit> vet du man kan anv. 11.04 utan Unity
<CasperN> och e17 om det bara tog lite fart i utvecklingen
<Dynamit> bara Välja Ubuntu Klassik
<larsemil> e17 är lite som duke nukem forever
<CasperN> jo, men jag har ingen bra erfarenhet av distuppgraderingar
<Dynamit> har själv inte haft några problem
<CasperN> jag har aldrig haft annat än problem
<CasperN> så jag tänker inte ens försöka
<CasperN> dessutom ser jag ingen anledning till att göra det
<Dynamit> eller jo någon gång men det var enkelt att lösa minns riktigt bara inte var det var
<CasperN> 11.04 har inte mycket jag vill ha
<Dynamit> vad gör du när 10.10 inte har support då?
<CasperN> då byter jag dist
<CasperN> om jag inte kan installera nyare saker på egen hand
<Dynamit> och när jag hade problem var det ifrån typ 9.04 till 9.10 tror jag
<larsemil> brukar oftast vara egen hand som förstör distuppgraderingarna. ;)
<Numn> vad är xde? :S
<CasperN> det är alltid massa program och egna inställningar som inte autouppdateringarna gillar
<Dynamit> det var inte egen hand när jag försökte det var uppdateringen som inte ville
<CasperN> och det finns ju ingen anledning att uppdatera om man redan gjort om hela operativsystemet för att passa ens egna önskemål, om ubuntu sedan vill ändra på allt och lämna massa skit skadat
<CasperN> jag installerar hellre en ny version på en egenen partition och flyttar över vad jag vill ha
<CasperN> än att ändra på något som fungerar
<Dynamit> Numn xde är ett grafisksnitt
<larsemil> nu så lirade emerald
<Dynamit> ok
<Dynamit> vad var felet då?
<larsemil> segfaultade om man körde det från repository, så fick kompilera det själv
<Dynamit> själv försöker jag hitta ADD Hjälpmedlet i Compiz då jag har ADHD och blir lätt distraherad av annat, vist det är bättre nu en när jag var väldigt liten men det är bland annat pga. att jag tar medicin nu. Men forfarande så blir jag ibland lätt distraherad och därför behöver jag det hjälpmedlet för att försöka motverka att jag bli distraherad
<Dynamit> men lyckas tusan inte hitta den
<Numn> du måste ha viljan. :)
<Dynamit> ha viljan har jag men jag hittar den inte
<Snusdus> Kör Ubuntu 11.04 från live cd, Tycker det är så pass skönt så nu vill jag köra det som main os..  Har en ikon på skrivbordet; Install Ubuntu 11.04. Om jag nu installerar som mitt os försvinner allt från Windows då eller läggs det i typ en mapp på skrivbordet såsom det gör när man upgraderar sig windows > windows
<Snusdus> Blev nog lite rörigt nu, Hoppas någon förstår
<Dynamit> jadå jag förstår
<Dynamit> det går att köra multi-boot installation
<Dynamit> jag kommer inte ihåg exakt hur man gör för att det ska gå helt rätt till
<Dynamit> men minns att det var enkelt
<rikard_> har för mitt att under installationen så får man välja det
<larsemil> oj! nu kastade jag ut unity. konstigt. ska prova ett tag
<Snusdus> Okej då vet jag.. Tack för hjälpen
<Dynamit> men gör du fel så försvinner windows
<Dynamit> så gäller att göra rätt
<Dynamit> så länge det är samma fysiska hårdisk
<Silasle> Du väljer att du vill installera ubuntu bredvid din gamla windowsinstallation
<[Spooky]> Snusdus: Gör backup i Windows på extern HDD eller USB minne innan av ditt livsviktiga...
<rikard_> Snusdus: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=200&t=54585
<rikard_> finns lite tips där på duel boot
<Snusdus> Okej kollar nu, Tack
<Dynamit> ingen som vet exakt vart man hittar ADD hjälpmedlet i Ubuntu 11.04 vet att jag är tjatig men jag börjar skolan om 1 vecka och vill verkligen ha den funktionen innan dess. Minns hur enkelt det var i t.ex. Ubuntu 10.10
<Dynamit> vet att det har med compiz att göra och är i inställningarna och tittar men hittar ej det
<Dynamit> låg i Ubuntu 10.10 under hjälpmedel
<larsemil> http://larsemil.daladevelop.se/ubuntu.png
<larsemil> så blev det att se ut
<Dynamit> okej snyggt
<larsemil> oj där hade jag glömt aktivera emerald
<larsemil> nu så
<realubot> Emerald? Finns det kvar?
<larsemil> mjaee ,utvecklas inte så aktivt längre
<realubot> Varför bryr sig inte Conky om vad jag ställer in som maximum_width? Jag tycker att om jag har $alignr Hello World och maximum_width på 1000 så borde Hello World ligger ca 1000px höger om allt annat?
<larsemil> alignr sätter den inte så att 0 är längst till höger då?
<larsemil> nu kan jag inte conky alls
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) kubuntu kör väl med libreoffice?
<realubot> larsemil: Nja, jag vet inte. Men om man har maximum_width på 1000 så borde ju Conky vara som mest 1000 px brett, tycker jag. Och om jag sedan har allt i Conky till vänster default så borde $alignr lägga Hello World längst till höger. Det hamnar till höger med $alignr som det är nu men det verkar som om Conkys fönster är max 300 px oavsett vad jag sätter för värde på maximum_width.
<larsemil> jag har aldrig brytt mig om conky då jag alltid kör fönster i fulläge
<realubot> larsemil: Ok.
<larsemil> sorry
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Kurdistan> amelia: :) gäspar som vanligt.
<Kurdistan> amelia: du kör rpm distro?
<amelia> Kurdistan: bl.a. ja
<Kurdistan> amelia: centos något för dig?
<amelia> Kurdistan: kör centos på mina servrar
<Kurdistan> amelia: det verkar vara en trevlig dist.
<Kurdistan> :) kör själv rpm dist ett tag.
<realubot> larsemil: Det är lugnt. ;)
<amelia> Kurdistan: den är mycket trevlig på servrar, nästan identisk med RHEL... men var inte alls imponerad av den på desktop.
<Kurdistan> amelia: det är som jag förstått det mer eller mindre RHEL men gratis varianten utan en del licens
<Kurdistan> på desktop är den nog helt okej, däremot kommer den ju inte med de senaste.
<realubot> amelia: Vilka cert var det du tipsade om mer än REHC?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: den använder ju ubuntus paket så ja
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) då är man ju inte riktig kde och qt
<Philip5> tror den kommer förinstallerad med koffice
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) sedan suger kubuntus kde integration av libreoffice
<Kurdistan> koffice är sedan inte bra
<Philip5> på vilket sätt suger libreoffice där?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: http://pavel.frimix.se/2011/08/03/libreoffice-och-kde/
<Philip5> det är väl ett kde problem i så fall snarare än ett kubuntu-problem
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) nej. det fungerar i mandriva.
<Kurdistan> det fungerar pclinuxos
<Kurdistan> fedora och opensuse vet jag inte.
<Philip5> har inte upplevt det där problemet
<larsemil> jag älskar hur moget awn faktiskt har blivit
<Kurdistan> larsemil: :) kör du fortfarande med dockor?
<Kurdistan> eller leker kanske bättre ordval
<larsemil> mm
<larsemil> provade awn för några år sedan men då fattades mycket funktionalitet, men nu så tycker jag det är stabilt och gör vad jag förväntar mig av det
<Kurdistan> larsemil: kör du med awn och unity-dockan? :)
<Kurdistan> många dockor
<larsemil> nej inte unity, valde bort det
<larsemil> Kurdistan: http://larsemil.daladevelop.se/ubuntu.png
<helakrop> Känns som jag borde köpa en Mac av något slag till morsan. Känns som att alla PC-laptops verkligen är skräp.
<helakrop> Hittar verkligen ingen vettig.
<larsemil> den jag har är grym. tre inställningar i configfiler och funkar sen skitbra med ubuntu
<larsemil> http://i.imgur.com/qdnai.jpg
<Kurdistan> larsemil: snyggt faktiskt.
<larsemil> och gnome do då, som ju är det som öppnar alla program egentligen
<Numn> någon som vet hur jag tar bort tidigare openjdk 6?
<Numn> hoppas det inte tar bort openjdk 7 då :S
<Kurdistan> larsemil: har du testat synapse?
<Kurdistan> körde det mycket när jag använde gnome
<Kurdistan> gillade det mer än gnome do
<Numn> kurdistan, tror du att jdk 7 kommer påverkas av 6an. ifall jag tar bort den? :S
<Kurdistan> Numn: ska du nedgradera
<Numn> nope. tänkte bli av med 6an för jag har 7 installerat. och så tänkte jag lägga en rep för openjdk så att jag får senaste men fattar inte vad jag ska göra :/
<[Spooky]> Hm jag åker nog på att installera om mitt Ubuntu.. :/
<[Spooky]> Har lyckats att sabba samba...
<Kurdistan> Numn: då måste du installerat dessa på olika sätt. för normalt ska du inte ha två av samma slag.
<Kurdistan> Numn: jag är ingen expert på openjdk men vad skulle du gå förlorad om du installerade äldre version?
<Numn> jo jag hade ju 6an förinstallerat
<Numn> alltså precis när jag fixade xubuntu
<Numn> jag får hoppas att inte 7an sabbas..
<Kurdistan> menar avinstallerade äldre version (paket).
<Kurdistan> Numn: installerade du 7 utan för ubuntus förråd?
<Numn> aa, 7an finns ju inte med i ubuntus förråd
<Kurdistan> Numn: avinstallera 7.
<Kurdistan> sedan kör istället ppa så du alltid har senaste: https://launchpad.net/~openjdk/+archive/ppa
<Numn> är deras main då elr?
<Numn> hur avinstallerar jag hela rubbet?
<Kurdistan> 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:openjdk/ppa 2. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kurdistan> det kör du efter du installerat openjdk du installerade
<Numn> jag hänger inte med riktigt?
<Kurdistan> :) menar avinstallera
<Kurdistan> avinstallera 7 du själv installerade
<Kurdistan> sedan kör du kommandon jag skrev
<Snusdus> Hra lite problem med Ubuntu, Installerad för första gåpgen och när jag startar om så står det att min dator inte klarar av  Unity, fick igång det ändå och nu ska jag uppdatera hårdvarudrivrutiner för Nvidia.. När jag ska installera och skriver in lösenordet så står det att jag inte är behörig för att utföra åtgärden..
<Numn> Kurdistan, vad är kommandot man kör?
<Kurdistan> Numn: lättast är att du öppnar synaptic
<Kurdistan> skriver openjdk
<Kurdistan> markera 7 för total borttagning
<Kurdistan> verkställ det
<Kurdistan> sedan kör du kommandon jag skrev tidigare
<Numn> oki :)
<Numn> jo, men finns massa av det :S
<Kurdistan> Numn: hände inte med.
<Kurdistan> hängde
<Numn> äh.. glöm de..tog bort alla med tjuor
<Numn> damn vad jag hatar spotify.. stoppar typ under musiken när man lyssnar via wine :/
<Snusdus> Hur får man "högsta" användar kontot? Kan inte installera drivrutiner för jag har inte åtkomst
<Dynamit> snusdus det är ditt lösenord
<Dynamit> för att installera Nvida drivrutinerna den begär
<Snusdus> Jag har skrivit in det, Och då kommer en ruta upp med att jag inte har åtkomst
<Dynamit> och det är kontot som skapades när du installerade?
<Dynamit> som du använder????????
<Snusdus> Japp, Mitt namn Snusdus och ett lösenord .. Har lite problem med lösenordet oxå, Får skriva in det ett par gånger för att få det att fungera
<Kurdistan> Numn: spotify har alltid fungerat för mig. dem har bara reklam-avbrott
<Dynamit> hmm
<Dynamit> lösenordet kan den få för sig att jag skriver fel och det gör jag säkert när den påstår det
<Dynamit> gå till terminalen och skriv groups och klistra in här vad den svarar
<Numn> Kurdistan, för mig så stoppas musiken. har ingen aning varför :S
<Snusdus> snusdus adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<Numn> så måste jag logga ut och in så brukar det fungera bra igen
<Kurdistan> Numn: :) kan vara fel på personen bakom burken.
<Dynamit> Snusdus du ska har sudo rättigheterna
<Kurdistan> skämt åsido svårt säga vad som knasar för dig
<Dynamit> så det ska inte vara några problem
<Numn> Kurdistan, haha nej. ja lovar
<Snusdus> Jag ska stänga fönstret och börja om och skriva vad jag gör då, Om det är okej ?
<Dynamit> vist, bättre ta i pm
<Dynamit> så jag inte blir distraherad av all annan text
<Snusdus> Dynamit: Hur?
<Dynamit> du ska ha fått pm nu
<Dynamit> ;)
<phnom> Numn: Varför måste du ha sjuan?
<Numn> phnom, vill ha senaste? :)
<Numn> up to date :D
<phnom> Jahaja
<Dynamit> hahaha hur många win 7 och vilken hur många :P
<Dynamit> hahahaha
<phnom> Dynamit: Har inte du börjat skolan än?
<Dynamit> hahaha nästa vecka
<Dynamit> vill du bli av med mig
<Dynamit> ?
<Numn> cmon nu hände det igen med spotify. :]
<Dynamit> phnom vill bli av med mig :/(
<phnom> Numn: Buy it, kostar ju inte speciellt mycket :P
<phnom> Dynamit: Nä, bara undrade ^^
<Kurdistan> :) windows stinker.
<Numn> haha jo, jag tror inte det skulle hjälpa.. det bara att den stoppar helt mitt i en sång? :S
<phnom> Om jag ville slippa se dig så finns ju /ignore.
<Numn> fast jag än har 7 timmar kvar att lyssna :)
<phnom> Numn: Då kan du köra linuxklienten, den funkar nog bättre.
<Dynamit> sluta svära med det där ordet buy
<Dynamit> hemskt ord
<Numn> jo precis!?
<phnom> :S
<Dynamit> vet ni inte vad DC är till för
<phnom> Jo, jag piratade också musik när jag var tolv.
<Dynamit> tolv hahahaha
<Dynamit> då hade jag redan börjat
<Dynamit> jag menar när jag var 12 så hade jag redan börjat
<phnom> ...
<Numn> Kurdistan, får installera det själv.. elr har jag redan uppdaterat det? :S
<Kurdistan> Numn: hänger inte med.
<helakrop> Dynamit = parasit och stolt?
<Dynamit> nej men stolt Gnagare
<Dynamit> problem med det?
<helakrop> Ja, om du tänker gnaga dig in här och äta upp skafferiet.
<Numn> Kurdistan, jag undrande om det det jag gjorde med kommandot eller får jag installera manuelt.. för jag tycks bara se 6an :(
<Kurdistan> Numn: om du tog bort 7 från synaptic som jag sa.
<Kurdistan> så ska kommandot ge dig 7 och 6 bör ej finnas
<Numn> gjorde precis som du sa
<Kurdistan> ja då vet jag inte vad du :) gjort med din burk
<Numn> haha :')
<EAG> hmm hamnar inte informationen man lägger till med add-apt-repository i sources.list?!
<Numn> gjorde precis som du sa.. fattar inte allts varför det här händer :/
<Dynamit> har ni gjort sudo apt-get update?
<phnom> Numn: Det är bra om man tar reda på vad saker gör innan man blint pejstar in saker i terminalen...
<Numn> jag trodde 7an skulle ersätta 6an ja
<phnom> Numn: Om du la till openjdk's ppa så borde det bara vara att köra en apt-get update & apt-get upgrade så ska den ersätta 6an
<Numn> fick "openjdk ppa" i själva programcentralen bara
<Numn> okej. prövar igen
<phnom> Hmm
<Numn> kör jag openjdk apt-get update & apt-get upgrade elr?
<phnom> Numn: Nej, fel av mig, du måste installera openjdk-7
<phnom> Inte för att jag hittar det efter att ha lagt till ppan
<CasperN> är det blueGriffon eller kompoZer som gäller för wysiwyg idag? vilket är att föredra?
<Numn> va gör man då? blir helt förvirrad nu
<CasperN> html editering och kringliggande alltså
<phnom> Oj, den ppan var ju jäääätegammal
<phnom> Numn: Provade du med det jag länkade dig till förut?
<Numn> japp.. det är bara kunna uppgradera genom uppgraderinghanteraren i guess.
<phnom> Numn: Nej, du måste installera openjdk-7-jre/jdk också.
<Numn> uh.. cmon.. okej. gör jag det du gav mig länk på igen då?
<Numn> behöver jag inte ta bort 6an också efter jag fixat tjuan?..
<phnom> Nä, det fixar ubuntu med lite symlänkar
<phnom> Du kan behöva välja den som default med "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<phnom> Om du nu vill ha den som default d.v.s.
<Numn> mm tjuan då
<Numn> uhm.. lite förvirrad sudo add-apt-repository ppa:dlecan/openjdk ? eh?
<Numn> vilken är den officiella repo?
<phnom> Vet inte om det finns någon officiell repo för openjdk
<[Spooky]> Bara så synd att man är så Windows van, när det blir problem...
<phnom> dlecan/openjdk är backportade paket från nästa version av ubuntu
<phnom> La du till det repot förut behöver du inte lägga till det igen
<phnom> [Spooky]: Vadå, funkade det inte att starta om? :P
<Numn> nej tror inte det.. jag tror jag lagt många repos nu.. en från launchpad och denna? :S
<[Spooky]> phnom: Mjo men knappt man vågar då saker som funkar slutar att funka...
<rikard> Hej. Har försöky hitta nån sjysst sytem övervakare man kan lägg i top meny. Har googlat runt lite man har in funnit nån som jag gillar. Nått bra tips ?
<phnom> rikard: Vad vill du ha ut för info?
<rikard> phnom: minne, cpu, gpu samt temp
<phnom> Numn: Lägg till den repon, uppdatera i synaptics/whatever och installera openjdk-7-jre eller jdk då
<Numn> den från länken elr launchpad?
<phnom> rikard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto för temperaturer och sånt.
<phnom> rikard: Vet inte hur den funkar i Unity dock.
<phnom> Numn: Den från länken. Den på launchpad är > 36 veckor gammal
<rikard> phnom:  Tack.. var lite det jag var ute efter. Återkommer om det funkar i Unity
<Numn> okej tack phnom
<phnom> Numn: Sen när du installerat det måste du köra "sudo update-alternatives --config java" och välja sjuan
 * phnom ska gå och lägga sig nu, godnatt.
<Numn> fattar inte hur fixar jag det? :S
<Numn> händer inget när jag prövar vad som står
<EAG> 11.04 är verkligen bara krångel *sucka*
<Philip5> EAG: installerade du inte kubuntu??
<Numn> Philip5, jag fattar inte varför jag har openjdk forfarande i 6an automatisk läge
<CasperN> Philip5: låter som han gjorde det iaf :P
<Philip5> CasperN: nä som han inte gjorde det :P
<Philip5> Numn: vadå 6an??
<Numn> openjdk?
<Philip5> vad menas med i 6an?
<EAG> Philip5: det gjorde jag
<EAG> jag försöker få in xbmc på burken men det är fanimej omöjligt
<Dynamit> nej då
<Dynamit> jag har det
<EAG> allt har varit ett rent helvete sen jag satte igång med 11.04
<Dynamit> och jag kör Ubuntu 11.04 X64
<EAG> kul för dig.. vi kör samma men det blir inte samma resultat
<Kurdistan> EAG: hur är det omöjligt få igång xbmc?
<Kurdistan> finns ppa
<EAG> just det ja
<EAG> hur det kan krångla är faktiskt en gåta
<EAG> jag vetinte
<Kurdistan> sedan kan det vara så att ditt grafikkort krånglar.
<Dynamit> jag kör bara install skriptet jag har gjort så behöver jag inte göra något
<Dynamit> den gör allting åt mig
<EAG> vad har grafikkortet med installationen att göra?
<Kurdistan> EAG: inget med installationen utan få igång xbmc
<Kurdistan> kassa drivisar kan ställa till det med xbmc
<Dynamit> förstår inte hur ni kan ha problem med det
<Dynamit> jag kör med unstable xbmc verisonen och det funkar hur bra som helst för mig
<EAG> jag har inga problem att starta xbmc (någonsin) när jag väl har det installerat
<Kurdistan> EAG: jag vet inte hur du kan ha fått problem med ppa.
<Dynamit> inte jag heller men jag poängterade att jag kör med Unstable
<Kurdistan> Dynamit: :) ibland undrar jag också vad användare hittar på bakom sina burkar.
<Kurdistan> däremot har xbmc strulat för mig pga drivisar
<Dynamit> inte ens det har hänt för mig
<EAG> hittar på...
<EAG> vad sägs som att installera enligt anvisning?
<Kurdistan> Dynamit: :) känn dig inte cool.
<Dynamit> det gör jag inte
<Dynamit> jag säger bara sanningen
<Dynamit> är det olaglit så grip mig
<Kurdistan> Dynamit: :) jag skämta bara.
<EAG> fantastiskt.. man är tvungen att gräva fram repot manuellt o lägga in
<Numn> Kurdistan, vet du vad phnom menade?
<[Spooky]> Kom igen! Ladda! Hehe...
<EAG> förvisso inte 11.04s fel utan xbmcs.. men ändå
<Kurdistan> Numn: jag har inte hängt med er diskussion.
<[Spooky]> Finns inget värre än segt nät hehe...
<Numn> Sen när du installerat det måste du köra "sudo update-alternatives --config java" och välja sjuan
<Numn> skrev han
<Kurdistan> Numn: låter logisk. men jag har personligen aldrig testat.
<Numn> mm, när jag kör det och väljer 2 så blir inte 7an automatisk utan manuell
<Dynamit> Har någon problem att installera Xbmc i Ubuntu 11.04 X64 så anv. http://rar-network.se/annat/Ubuntu.install.scripts/xbmc.Ubuntu.11.04_x64.sh install skript som jag har gjort till mig själv ifrån början
<[Spooky]> Hur trovärdiga är självtesten i Gnomes Diskverktyg?
<[Spooky]> 100% eller 50%?
<Kurdistan> spooky
<Kurdistan> trovärdigt
<Kurdistan> den kör ju på s.m.ar.t
<Kurdistan> bye gott folk
<Dynamit> Nej nu ska jag gå och sova så jag orkar förhoppnings vis klivaupp 6:00 och ta medicinen
<Dynamit> ha det så bra
<[Spooky]> Dynamit: Ha det
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<[Spooky]> Hur ser den ut då?
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-23
<realubot> Någon vaken som har koll på Conky?
<CasperN> orka kladda ned skrivbordet med sånt :)
<realubot> Jag tycker Conky är ganka praktiskt faktiskt. Dessutom är Conky resurssnålt.
<CasperN> snålare att inte ha det
<realubot> Mjo.
<realubot> Conky struntar i vad jag sätter för värde på maximum_width. :S
<CasperN> vad är det för intressant med att hela tiden se hur mycket plats man har ledigt på diskarna, hur länge datorn varit påslagen, vilken låt man lyssnar på, hur mycket torrentklienten spikar hela tiden osv
<CasperN> det är ju så lätt att kolla allt sånt när man verkligen vill kolla det
<CasperN> inget man behöver ha på skrivbordet hela tiden
<CasperN> kanske går att göra något vettigt med det, men det har jag inte sett någon göra hittills iaf
<realubot> CasperN: Jag tycker det är praktiskt för att se om vissa program jag har i startup applications startar med systemet och vilka processer som drar mycket RAM/CPU.
<realubot> Det var så jag upptäckte att zeitgesit drog på tok för mycket resurser.
<CasperN> och det kan du inte ta upp en vanlig systemövervakare för att kolla?
<realubot> CasperN: Du kan ju printa ut allt i Conky så det är väl mest fantasin som sätter gränserna.
<realubot> CasperN: All output i Terminalen går ju att printa ut i Conky.
<CasperN> fantasin är tyvärr väldigt begränsad när det gäller conky
<realubot> Det går att kolla med top i Terminalen såklart men smidigt att slippa kolla top manuellt.
<maxjezy> :)
<CasperN> skulle iaf bli galen av att ha conky framme hela tiden, hellre manuellt de få gånger jag behöver kolla något
<realubot> CasperN: Det går t.ex. att visa bilder i en liten ruta om man vill.
<CasperN> och varför skulle jag vilja ha en extra bild med conky?
<CasperN> :)
<realubot> För att du är kär i en tjej som du vill ha infäld som en liten bild på Skrivbordet.
<realubot> Så du tänker på henne när du programmerar/sysadministrerar.
<realubot> ?
<CasperN> nej, jag är glad om jag slipper ha massa haxxor trams på mitt skrivbord, räcker att jag dumpar alla aktuella filer där, ser förjävligt ut bara det
<realubot> CasperN: Du ska ha en keyboard shortcut som togglar så att ikonerna på Skrivbordet bara syns när du vill det.
<realubot> Det är ganska praktiskt faktiskt.
<CasperN> oh
<CasperN> låter ju nice
<realubot> Japp. Jag använde det förut. Det var smidigt för att hålla Skrivbordet rent och snyggt.
<realubot> Nu lägger jag bara i nödfall grejer på Skrivbordet så jag använder inte metoden längre men innan hade jag för vana att lägga alla filer på Skrivbordet.
<realubot> Koppla bara gconftool-2 och några options till en Keyboard Shortcut så är saken biff.
<CasperN> jo, det är nog lätt att fixa, inte tänkt på det bara
<CasperN> iof skulle jag hellre ändra min dåliga vana att placera allt där
<CasperN> blir lätt ett hundratal ikoner innan jag städar
<realubot> Ja. Det var så jag löste problemet till slut. Eller så får du ha ett skript som automatiskt flyttar alla filer som du lägger på Skrivbordet till en katalog i din Hemkatalog varje gång du stänger ner datorn eller något. :)
<CasperN> nja, grejen är ju att man har hopp om att man ska öppna samma fil igen dagen efter
<realubot> Mm, säg en vecka då istället.
<CasperN> tänker mig att den mappen snabbt blir gigantisk
<realubot> Om filen inte har moddats på 7 dagar så flyttas den till skrivbord-backup eller något.
<CasperN> att ha en skrivbordsyta begränsar ju en att man inte kan dumpa hur mycket skit som helst
<CasperN> skulle något flytta skiten till en mapp skulle man aldrig mer bry sig
<CasperN> och den mappen skulle snabbt äta upp all hårdisk
<CasperN> farlig idé
<realubot> CasperN: Symlänka Skrivbordet till papperskorgen så är problemet löst.
<CasperN> hehe, nja
<realubot> Vad har du för monsterfiler på ditt Skrivbord som skulle fylla hdd:n?
<CasperN> jadu, jag skulle ju packa upp alla filmer där t.ex
<CasperN> om jag sätter det i system att skrivbordet alltid är rent
<realubot> Installerar du alla program i Desktop och sparar alla dina filmer där också?
<realubot> ;)
<CasperN> allt som jag vill ha närmsta tiden dumpas mer eller mindre där
<realubot> Ja, om du har filmer där så förstår jag.
<realubot> Jag behöver inte så stor hdd. Jag hade haft mer användning för en ssd så systemet hade blivit snabbare.
<realubot> Jag laddar aldrig ner film eller musik.
<CasperN> kommer säkert vara så stora inom några år ändå
<realubot> Mm, jo. Och det skadar ju aldrig med en stor hdd.
<realubot> Finns det något bra cli-program som är standard i Ubuntu som visar upload/download speed?
<whomee_> standard vet ja inte, men ifstat e la smidigt
<whomee_> för att snabbt kolla ialf :)
<Kimmen> finns bmon också om man vill kika, inte standard dock
<whomee> ja bmon är faktiskt lite roligare
<realubot> Mhm, hittade bmon när jag sökte på Google. Jag trodde det fanns ett program som ingick i Ubuntu som standard som fixade en sådan sak.
<realubot> Det är ju ganska basic, tycker jag.
<Kimmen> kolla ifconfig och sen ifconfig igen efter en given tidsperiod och vips har du ungefärlig hastighet upp/ner =)
<phnom> nload finns också.
<[Spooky]> När kommer det komma stöd för full duplex i nätverk i Ubuntu?
<Kimmen> lol
<phnom> Eh?
<[Spooky]> Eller det är som allt annat, en nasa kurs på 4år för att confa igång? ;)
<phnom> Jag kör redan full duplex och jag har inte confat något :P
<[Spooky]> phnom: Lyckost, jag har full duplex default i Windows, men ej i Linux...
<phnom> [Spooky]: apt-get install ethtool
<[Spooky]> phnom: Testar..
<[Spooky]> Starta det sen?
<phnom> ethtool eth(0|1|2|..) och kolla vad den säger
<phnom> [Spooky]: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-ethernet-network-card-speed-and-duplex-settings-in-ubuntu.html
<[Spooky]> phnom: Tackar... Testar..
<[Spooky]> Det står Duplex: Full, men det är inte det...
<Richiie_> är det någon som har erfarenhet av Bash scripting via "Except" ?
<[Spooky]> För rätta mig om jag har fel? Halv duplex = När jag skickar så påverkar det mottagnings hastigheten med?
<Richiie_> [Spooky]: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duplex_%28kommunikation%29
<Richiie_> Det påverkar inte mottagnings hastigheten men det blir som ett telefon samtal kan man säga, endast en riktning kan tala åt gången.
<Richiie_> [Spooky]: tänk dig en kommunikations radio så ser de ut me Half duplex.
<[Spooky]> Richiie_: Ok, då verkar mitt problem inte ha med duplex att göra då...
<phnom> [Spooky]: Vad är det för problem?
<Richiie_> [Spooky]: vad har du för problem och vad säger din output om du kör sudo ethtool ethX (X) = ditt nätverks interface
<Richiie_> om du har eth0 eller eth1
<Richiie_> Behöver hjälp med avancerad bash scripting, jag har lite problem att få till en slags "buffert" att skicka in kommandon i ett nytt shell via Expect
<Richiie_> är det någon som kan sådant bra ?
<[Spooky]> phnom: Alltså, om jag skickar något och ska ta hem något sammtidigt så påverkar de varandra. Det problemet har jag bara i Linux... Men det kanske ska vara så i nix världen? ;)
<Richiie_> [Spooky]: hur har du kommit fram till att "De påverkar varanndra" vad har du för LINA samt ISP ?
<coobra> e-leg äre bra att ha eller?
<Richiie_> Behöver Bash scripting hjälp ASAP. avancerade användare skriv till mig på direkten annars får jag fråga i gentoo kanalen
<coobra> huh
<[Spooky]> Richiie_: 24/1 adsl BBB... Tex tankar jag något och ska skicka något så segar tankningen ner, stänger jag av skickningen så speedar tankningen upp igen... Sorry om det lät luddigt hehe...
<Richiie_> [Spooky]: vad har du för router och vad har du för TP kabel eller kör du wireless ?
<Richiie_> [Spooky]: har du öppnat portarna om du tankar tex torrents eller vad de nu är för något du tankar ?
<Screedo> god morgon
<Richiie_> Behöver hjälp med avancerad bash scripting, jag har lite problem att få till en slags "buffert" att skicka in kommandon i ett nytt shell via Expect
<[Spooky]> Richiie_: Kör bara ett modem, ingen firewall och kabel... Men som sagt detta bekymmer finns ej i Windows, på samma maskin och samma modem/kabel osv...
<Richiie_> [Spooky]: ok men om jag fattar dig rätt, du tankar saker och sammtidigt laddar upp ett foto på Msn till Frugan? och du märker att uppladdningen tar längre tid än vanligt medans du tankar för att du tappar paket?
<Richiie_> men om du pausar nerladdningen så maxxar du din upload hastighet?
<[Spooky]> Richiie_: Mm och tvärtom med...
<Richiie_> låter märkligt, har du provat med annan kabel ?
<Richiie_> har du kört ethtool och kollat din duplex?
<[Spooky]> Mm den visade Full
<Richiie_> mm då är inte problemet där.
<[Spooky]> Ej testat annan kabel så det funkar i windows med samma kabel...
<Richiie_> jämför inte med Windows tack.
<[Spooky]> Dock det enda jag har att jämföra med...
<Richiie_> jag tror det är något med ditt modem för varmt typ
<Richiie_> har själv haft gamla comhem modem genom kabel TV uttaget.. blev ofta paket tapp om de stått på länge att den kokade
<Richiie_> lösningen var att stänga av modemet och låta den kyla av sig i 5 min sen tuta o köra 24 timmar igen.
<Richiie_> prova det.
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Hihi
<Richiie_> Kan någon avancerad user här hjälpa mig me lite bash scripting problem jag har ?
<Richiie_> behöver skapa en "buffert" att skicka in kommandon till ett annat shell med.
<Richiie_> via expect men aldrig sysslat me de så om någon kan hjälpa till på den fronten är jag evigt tacksam
<Maxjiiiiiizy> If i could i would
<Richiie_> fan måste man gå över till Gentoo irc kanalen för att få svar på saker o ting seriöst?
<Dynamit> Ursäkta men tror du alla sitter vid datorn 24/7???
<Richiie_> vart är Amelia (alias linuxchick) när man behöver henne...
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Tror nog det så.här dags
<amelia> Richiie_: här
<phnom> Richiie_: Annars kanske #bash kan hjälpa dig bättre :)
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Haha
<Richiie_> amelia: tja hörru, du är grym på bash scripting va ?
<amelia> Richiie_: nja, kanske.
<Barre> hon är ödmjuk också ;)
<Dynamit> Folk har börjat arb. och skolan har börjat för många så man kan inte vänta sig svar på minuten
<amelia> Barre: fick paul_andrew tag i dig?
<Richiie_> amelia: ok jag kan förklara hur jag gått tillväga dit jag fastnat,
<Barre> amelia: ja, jag åker nog ner och hämtar skiten på lördag :)
<amelia> Barre: gött!
<amelia> Barre: då får man gratulera! kanalen har fått ännu en stolt ägare av ett rackskåp. :)
<amelia> Richiie_: sure
<Richiie_> amelia: såhär ligger det till va, jag har en PS3 hemma i mitt vardagsrum (playstation 3 konsoll) den tillhandhåller en FTP server (väldigt minimal avskalad sådan dessvärre) Nu till mitt problem jag vill skapa ett bash script som kan ftp'a över information mellan min Linux burk och PS3an men för att gå tillväga tvingas jag köra det inbyggda shell kommandot "ftp" och för att få till något slags skript tving
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Richiie_> jag har försökt via curl och lftp men failat... det fungerar inte alls via curl trodde jag att jag hade kunnat göra något vettigt men nä den accepterade inte den "klienten"
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Dynamit, jag jobbar inte och ingen skola
<Dynamit> Jag sa många
<Dynamit> inte alla
<Dynamit> inte ens det
<Maxjiiiiiizy> :)
<Dynamit> jag sa bara folk
<amelia> Richiie_: den klippte vid "något slags skript tving"
<HeMan> Richiie_: det brukar gå köra med en .netrc-fil till ftp-klienter som fixar inloggning
<Richiie_> HeMan: jo så långt har jag kommiot
<HeMan> Richiie_: /me läser i kapp loggen
<Richiie_> HeMan: att den per automatik loggar in men sen då... vill ju köra put /home/snake/ps3/Assasins-Creed-Brotherhood /ps3_dev_hdd0/GAMEZ/
<Richiie_> det funkar liksom inte
<amelia> Richiie_: det är väl bara att köra med expect.
<amelia> ?
<Richiie_> därför måste jag använda expect för att skicka in ett kommando men hur går jag tillväga med expect ?
<amelia> Richiie_: expect kör du som ett eget skript. med #!/usr/bin/expect
<HeMan> Richiie_: går det inte bara köra ftp < minkommandofil
<amelia> Richiie_: sen expect-script.
<Richiie_> HeMan: nej, därför den byter shell helt
<Richiie_> HeMan: skriver du ftp så byts shell'et helt från bash till "ftp"
<amelia> Richiie_: expect är inte så svårt. det är rätt lätt när man väl får kläm på det.
<HeMan> Richiie_: huh?
<HeMan> Richiie_: jag provade just ftp minserver < minkommandofil och det funkade
<HeMan> Richiie_: i filen minkommandofil lägger du det du vill att ftp ska köra
<Richiie_> HeMan: och vad ingick i "din kommandofil" körde du någon get / put där eller?
<HeMan> Richiie_: put minfil
<HeMan> Richiie_: jag ska prova lite mer
<Richiie_> HeMan: ok då ska jag prova det, men kan man inte göra ett skript som gör detta ? vill gärna bara starta det
<Richiie_> för grejjen är att spelen eller ja filmerna för den delen jag hyr hem från nätet är packade i ~ 70 .rar arkiv
<phnom> Richiie_: Generera minkommandofil i skriptet
<HeMan> Richiie_: echo put minfil | ftp minserver?
<Richiie_> själva unrar delen i skripting har jag bemästrat så de är inga problem men jag vill kunna ftpa flera kataloger som ligger i en viss katalog där ftp ska titta i och ta rubbet
<HeMan> eländiga tele2
<HeMan> nu stiger mina pingtider igen
<HeMan> det är helt jävla omöjligt att göra något med mer än några få sekunders pingtid
<Richiie_> amelia: jag ska prova expect för de låter som en mer seriös väg att gå tillväga
<Richiie_> finns i repon såg jag.
<Dynamit> Själv har jag ingen lagg tid alls vad Xchat vet om
<HeMan> jag kör mtr mot default gw
<HeMan> och mina ssh-koppel blir oanvändbara när det stiger så där
<Richiie_> mest irriterande var att PS3 ftp servern inte tillät curl...
<Richiie_> hade varit så enkelt med curl alltså, curl -T
<Richiie_> fan folk som tipsar om filezilla hit o dit, att de ska va bästa klienten till PS3 ftp server ett skämt alltså
<HeMan> Richiie_: jag kollar med curl's maintainer om han hört nått
<Richiie_> HeMan: problemet är att curl har inte gjort fel, de är PS3 ftp server som är minimal och avskalad står här att curl inte är kompatibel väldigt drygt
<Richiie_> HeMan: http://www.ps3hax.net/2010/11/homebrew-app-ps3ftp-ftp-server-for-ps3/
<amelia> Richiie_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/672956/ <- sådär ser expect ut
<Richiie_> "It's faster than blackbox, but does not work with curlftp
<Richiie_> Read more: http://www.ps3hax.net/2010/11/homebrew-app-ps3ftp-ftp-server-for-ps3/#ixzz1VpsBo16e
<Richiie_> amelia: ska kika.
<HeMan> ah!
<Richiie_> amelia: alright ser intressant ut får läsa man sidan på expect och se hur man ska gå tillväga, men det verkar va ett seriöst sätt att skicka in kommandon i ett nytt shell
<Richiie_> amelia: så basiclly så har du redan färdiga filer med kommandon expect snappar upp och exekverar i ditt ssh shell om jag förstod den texten korrekt?
<Richiie_> den hämtar pw, och använder send varpå du skrivit in "hemligtlösenord" i expect filen den ska kolla i ?
<Dynamit> Maxjiiiiizy fick ping timeout helt klart
<Dynamit> haha missade ett i
<Dynamit> Undrar vart jag har gjort av vga kabeln jag vet att jag ska ha till överest någonstans
<amelia> Richiie_: ja. precis så.
<Richiie_> amelia: ok, :) man tackar tackar, Amelia kan sina grejjer helt klart
<amelia> Richiie_: du kan ju alltid bygga upp expect-filen med ett shellscript också
<Richiie_> amelia: mm måste läsa på hur jag ska gå tillväga för att lyckas åstadkomma det jag vill göra
<amelia> Richiie_: poängen är lite att du alltid förväntar dig ftp>, får du itne det är det typ fel.
<Richiie_> jag hade gärna velat få som en "function" meny, typ echo "put files on internal harddrive" put /dev_hdd0
<Richiie_> sen samma sak fast external harddrive put /dev_usb002 det hade varit ballt
<Richiie_> amelia: har sett nämligen att man kan göra fuction menyer men vet inte om de funkar i expect, kanske kan göra det att den ska köra expect skriptet för att lägga saker på extern disk, samt intern disk :)
<amelia> Richiie_: du får nästan alltid kombinera ett expect-skript med bash-skript
<Richiie_> amelia: mm får se hur jag får göra, just bash skripting delen med sed och awk är lite av min akilleshäl så det är bara att skripta mer som gäller för min del men ska försöka lösa detta på nått vänster
<amelia> Richiie_: du behöver itne alltid så mycket och sed och awk faktiskt.
<amelia> Richiie_: btw, kan du skriva hela skript i bara awk. men det är en annan lektion. :)
<Richiie_> amelia: i många fall kan awk och sed vara mkt bra att ha, har jag hört då man manipulerar text med dessa verktyg
<HeMan> man kan skriva hela "script" i sed med
<Richiie_> projekt 2 blir väl att göra om "unix pizza party" som ligger ute bla på youtube :P haha rätt ballt skript man nog kan göra om via curl och använda onlinepizza.se typ
<HeMan> om man har den läggningen... :)
 * Barre tycker att sed och awk är GRYMT användbara när man skriver skript, men otroligt svåra när man ett par år senare skall förstå vad skriptet gör O.o
<amelia> haha
<Richiie_> Barre: som tur är har man google och apress pro bash scripting PDF man kan luta sig mot då :P
<andol> Barre: Jo, och ännu roligare är det ju att i efterhand ha att göra med någon annans awk/sed :)
<HeMan> dagens fundering: CPIU-sekunder och GPU'er
<HeMan> man kan ju köra GPU'er fullt utan att det går särskillt mycke CPU-sekunder
<HeMan> lite trixigt att vet om en maskin är hårt lastad eller inte då...
<Barre> andol: mm, inte alltid så lätt
<Dynamit> brb måste starta om x så min ändring börjar gälla
<HeMan> sokoban skrivet i sed, http://sed.sourceforge.net/local/games/sokoban.sed.html
<rikard> nån som vet hur man confar xsensor så den ligger i översta menu raden när man startar ?
<coobra> :o
<Dynamit> kommer tillbaka om ett tag gpu är 107*c och stiger jäkla bärbara att få värme spader
<rikard> låter som en hp bärbar
<Numn> varför installeras java-6 efter att jag tar bort openjdk? :S
<phnom> Numn: Där är du ju. Du behöver inte bry dig om auto/manual i update-alternatives.
<phnom> Har du valt sjuan kan du kolla att det stämmer med java -version
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<Haffe> Jag gjorde något udda imorse.
<Haffe> Jag började dagen med att gå 5 km.
<Haffe> Undrar om det var en bra idé.
<Numn> phnom, men jag körde det du sa men det hände typ inget. sen när jag skulle ta bort 6an från datorn så installerade sun java? :S
<phnom> Numn: Och vad säger "java -version"? Pastebinna det.
<Numn> det är ju bara tre rader? :S
<phnom> Ahå, vad säger den då?
<speakman> Morrn
<phnom> Mörrn
<Numn> fattar inte varför den installerade sun java när bara vill ha openjdk! :(
<phnom> Numn: Ta bort sun-java då?
<Dynamit> snacka om skumt
<Dynamit> datorn käkar CPU när jag anv. ext. skärm via vga porten
<phnom> Omnomnomnom
<Dynamit> men det märks bara på den skärm som är förstahands skärmen
<Numn> umm ska göra
<Numn> lol. om jag tar bort sun java så kommer den ta bort openjdk 7? :S
<helakrop> Billigast att köpa från Apple.se eller Media-Markt?
<whomee> apple.se med studentrabatt eller nått om man nu är student
<whomee> annars så tror jag apple.se är billigast på sina varor ändå
<helakrop> Hrm. Mjo.
<whomee> eller "billigast"
<helakrop> Har alla Macar 3G inbyggt?
<whomee> visste inte ens om att nån hade det inbyggt
<whomee> men så är jag ingen mac människa heller
<helakrop> Va?! :(
<whomee> du menar datorerna?
<helakrop> Känns lite dumt att köpa en svindyr dator till morsan bara för att sedan se henne ha en ful dongel inkopplad fortfarande.
<helakrop> Ja...
<Dynamit> Finns ju Pc med det inbyggt så varför skulle inte Mac kuunna hdet inbyggt
<Dynamit> kunna
<Dynamit> ha det
<whomee> Dynamit: finns ju även pc utan inbyggt
<whomee> kan o kan, sa bara jag inte visste om att de hade de
<whomee> när man kollar MBP så ser jag inget om inbyggt 3g modem ialf
<Dynamit> ja men poängen var att finns till Pc så det finns inget som säger att det inte Mac kan ha det inbyggd
<helakrop> Fan :(
<whomee> helakrop: se till att din mor har en mobil som kan dela nät trådlöst
<whomee> helakrop: så är problemet löst (om hon nu har internet på sitt mobilabb.)
<whomee> det är så jag gör ialf
<helakrop> Har hon inte.
<helakrop> Vem har det?
<Dynamit> internet på mobilabonnemanget låt mig se min mor t.ex.
<Dynamit> och efter som den är linux baserad och har wifi så kan man göra den till router
<whomee> Jag personligen delar min uppkoppling från mobiltelefon med min laptop på tåget
<Dynamit> Jag har standard avtalet hos Telia så jag surfar för max 10:- om dagen
<whomee> jag har nått internetsurf paket från telenor för 99:- i månaden
<whomee> funkar utmärkt
<Dynamit> Så det är inte alls konstigt
<Dynamit> jag har Linux och airmon-ng med resterande paket så jag kan skaffa internet tillgång enkelt om jag är i bebyggt område
<Dynamit> hahahaha
<phnom> Numn: screenshot/pastebin på vad du försöker göra och vad den säger.
<Numn> den säger att dessa grejer kommer tas bort.. massa annat och "Openjdk-7"
<phnom> Numn: Pastebinna "sudo apt-get remove -s sun-java6-jre" Den kommer inte göra något, bara simulera vad som skulle hända.
<Numn> det står det i synaptic iaf
<Numn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/673019/
<phnom> Den tar inte bort något annat än sun-java.
<Numn> hmm ok
<phnom> Men ta gärna en skärmdump på när den säger att den ska ta bort openjdk-7, för att vara på den säkra sidan ^^
<Numn> den installerar ju 6an. när jag vill bara ha 7an? eller är man tvungen till att använda de? :S
<Numn> jag körde purge på sun-java och så blev de så :S
<phnom> Spelar det någon roll att du har 6an installerad?
<helakrop> Men watta fakk... 9 tusen är den billigaste maskinen jag hittar på Apple.se.
<helakrop> Kan ju inte stämma.
<helakrop> Finns väl några åtminstone för 7-8 lax.
<phnom> Numn: Eftersom Java 7 inte kommer bli standard förrens nästa release så får du antingen ta bort det manuellt eller vänta.
<helakrop> Laptop alltså.
<helakrop> Siba listar MacBook Air för 1000 kr billigare än Apple.se. Märkligt?
<helakrop> Med fri frakt.
<Numn> aja, hur det som jag hade tidigare dårå?
<Numn> gör jag*
<phnom> Numn: Va?
<Numn> hur gör jag får tbx som jag hade tidigare.. hade ju 6an då
<realubot> Jag stör mig på att inställningarna för utskrift i Shotwell inte är lika omfattande som i Eye of Gnome.
<realubot> I Eog går det att byta mellan landscape och portrait men inte i Shotwell. :(
<phnom> Numn: Så nu vill du inte använda 7an? >.< ... Ta bort de paketen då.
<phnom> Och sen kör update-alternatives och kolla så den har satt sig till 6an...
<Numn> phnom, det du sa tidigare fick mig istället använda 7an. om den inte är standard elr nåt.. orkar inte fiffla med den
<HeMan> rätt bra med bara 6 MB ledigt i en maskin som har 144 GB!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vad har du nu gjort?
<HeMan> 130 GB i cachen
<HeMan> bamsefar: bara kollar lite statistik på en fileserver
<bamsefar> Aha
<realubot> helakrop: http://www.prisjakt.nu/kategori.php?k=353&t=142
<HeMan> bamsefar: den uppträder med andra ord precis som den ska
<bamsefar> Jepp
<Numn> 6an* mena jag :S
<realubot> Varför ska "man" köpa en sådan här: http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=626809#extra när man får en sådan här för 3500 kr mindre: http://www.inet.se/artikel/1969923/asus-u36jc-8-cell
<realubot> Förklara det för mig IT-geeks!
<HeMan> realubot: för att man vill ha en Apple?
<helakrop> realubot: Vad menar du?
<phnom> Numn: Du frågade hur man gjorde för att installera sjuan. Du har installerat sjuan och satt den som standard. Varför vill du byta tillbaka nu?
<helakrop> Skit-PC eller kvalitets-Mac?
<helakrop> Notera att jag aldrig ens själv ägt en Mac.
<helakrop> Prisjakt... herregud att sådana där sajter kan vara så stora. Snålfanskap överallt. :/
<Numn> phnom, jag vet inte om jag fick den som standard för 6an ligger på automatisk?
<helakrop> Klart man kollar skillnaden mellan de butiker man kan tänkas gå till, men att alltid sortera efter lägsta pris är bara... sjukt.
<realubot> helakrop: Mer?
<realubot> HeMan: Mer?
<realubot> helakrop: Vad jag menar?
<HeMan> realubot: mer vad?
<realubot> helakrop: Där har du en lita på Mac:ar och lägsta pris.
<phnom> Numn: Jag upprepar: Skit i auto/manual. Det viktiga är vilken som är vald i update-alternatives, och det är ju uppenbarligen sjuan eftersom den svarade med 1.7 när du körde java -version.
<helakrop> Vadå mer?
<realubot> HeMan: Mer än att man vill ha en Apple? Vad finns det mer för anledning att välja Macen framför Asus-datorn som kostar 3 500 kr mindre?
<Numn> hmm okej, men jag håller på ta bort 6an via programcentralen.. lättast antar jag
<helakrop> realubot: Att Asus är totalt skit?
<HeMan> realubot: jag vet inte
<phnom> <3 min Asus
<helakrop> Och att det är en PC?
<HeMan> realubot: jag har ingen Apple
<realubot> helakrop: Det vet jag inte om dom är.
<helakrop> Allt jag haft från Asus har gått sönder bara man andats på dem.
<HeMan> realubot: jag skulle iofs inte köpa Asus'en heller, har haft dålig erfarenhet av Asus
<helakrop> Bara skit.
<HeMan> realubot: men Dell har jag varit riktigt nöjd med!
<helakrop> Men frågan kvarstår... Hur kan Apple.se vara 1000 kr dyrare än en affär?
<helakrop> För deras egen produkt...
<HeMan> realubot: någonstans mellan Asus och Apple i pris
<realubot> Jag skulle aldrig lägga 3 500 kr på en Mac om jag får samma prestanda för 3 500 mindre på en Asus. Då får byggkvalitén var grymt mycket bättre på Macen.
<helakrop> Och det är just det den är.
<Haffe> Det var satans fel.
<coobra> Asus kan funka beror på vad den ska göra :p
<HeMan> realubot: min Asus gick inte köra för att fläkten lät över 65 dB
<realubot> Eller så får OSX vara grymt optimerat för datorn eller att Apple har byggt in något annat som är värt 3 500 kr.
<coobra> HeMan: byt fläkt ?
<HeMan> coobra: gjorde det
<HeMan> coobra: men det ska man inte behöva på en ny dator
<coobra> man ska modda lite
<HeMan> modda gjorde jag på -80-talet när jag var tonåring...
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> vad ska man ha då ?
<coobra> 1 RACK fyllt med nya DELLhinkar ?
<HeMan> coobra: supermicro på serversidan!
<coobra> ok
<HeMan> coobra: disclamer: vi säljer supermicro...
<realubot> Det där med byggkvalité vill jag se statistik på. På en kompis Apple-dator gick chassit sönder utan att han var oförsiktig.
<coobra> HeMan: vi ?
<HeMan> coobra: jag jobbar på ett företag som säljer Supermicro-servrar
<coobra> nice
<AntY> gillar den dåliga firmwaren på MACar som gjorde att vissa USB-enheter slog av strömmen helt och hållet
<realubot> Ok, en Apple-dator är säkert minst lika bra som en Asus men det skiljer ju 3 500 kr i pris. Det är mycket på en dator som kostar 10 600 kr.
<AntY> t.ex mobila bredband.
<realubot> HeMan: Du som sysslar med distributed computing. Vad tycker du om Folding@home?
<HeMan> vad jag förstått så har Apple rätt bra garantier, dom byter prylen nästan oavsett vad som hänt
<realubot> HeMan: Jag startade ett team men jag tror jag får joina ett annat team för det tar en evighet att vika proteiner.
<coobra> vita macbook
<HeMan> realubot: kan sälja dig några hundra servrar med GPU'er om du vill?
<coobra> = massa crap
<realubot> HeMan: Garantier är värt en del, men en tilläggsgaranti på en Asus-dator ger nog lika bra garanti.
<coobra> ibm/Lenovo Xmodeller <3
<realubot> HeMan: Hur mycket mer effektiv tror du att en nVidia Ion 2 är jämfört med en i3/i5 när det kommer till att vika proteiner?
<realubot> Ion 2 ska ju vara mycket bättre när det kommer till att knäcka koder väl?
<realubot> Jag har för mig att jag har läst någonting om det.
<HeMan> realubot: har inte kollat
<realubot> Nehe.
<HeMan> realubot: vi har kört lite tester med Abaqus och det ger mellan 3 och 5 ggr prestandan
<HeMan> realubot: på en GPU
<realubot> Abaqus?
<HeMan> realubot: FEM-beräkningar
<realubot> "Abaqus FEA[5][6] (formerly ABAQUS) is a suite of software applications for finite element analysis and computer-aided engineering, originally released in 1978. The name and logo of this software is derived from abacus and the Greek word, “abax” (ἄβαξ), meaning “board covered with sand”."
<realubot> Aldrig hört talas om.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Vad är Folding@home?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Typ som Seti@home?
<realubot> HeMan: Ger GPU 3 till 5 ggr prestandan jämfört med en processor eller tvärtom?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Japp, men medicinsk forksning om Alzheimer, Parkinson, Cancer, ALS m.m.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ah ok.. ;)
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://folding.stanford.edu/Swedish/Main
<realubot> "Folding@home är ett projekt som använder tekniken distributed computing – människor världen över laddar ner och kör programvara, som förenar deras samlade datorkraft till en av världens största superdatorer. Varje dator tar projektet närmare våra mål. Folding@home använder nyutvecklade beräkningsmetoder för distributed computing för att lösa problem miljoner gånger svårare än vad som tidigar
<realubot> Det är ju Stanford som håller i projektet så det är nog seriöst.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ok, håller redan på med nått sånt på min XP server... Minns inte vilkt projekt det var..
<realubot> Och varför kallar Eog sin första menyalt. för Image och inte File? Det är förvirrande när man är van att trycka Alt+F för att öppna första menyn där save och save as finns o.s.v.
<[Spooky]> Ja Seti@home hette det ju hehe..
<realubot> Det är ju det där dom skannar av rymden efter radiovågor från utomjordingar.
<[Spooky]> Mm..
<realubot> [Spooky]: Kom ner på jorden och joina mitt folding-team istället.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Eller joina TeamUbuntu eller Sweclockers team på folding@home.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Haha, man kan köra båda va?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jo, men det drar ju rejält med resurser?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Äh det är lugnt..
<realubot> [Spooky]: Folding använder konstant 50% av min CPU nu. Då kör ag Folding för unicore som rekommenderas om man ska använda datorn för annat samtidigt. Annars finns multicore-klient om man går in för att vika proteiner till 100%.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Har du obegränsade resurser eller?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Folding tar ju halva CPU:n i besittning så kör du folding+seti samtidigt så suger det nog ut rejält av din CPU.
<realubot> Folding påstår att klienten bara jobbar när det finns CPU som inte används men om det stämmer eller inte har jag inte sett.
<realubot> Lubuntu 11.04 har ratio 284 nu i Transmission. :) Det är den distro jag seedar mest.
<[Spooky]> Kanske dumt att joina TeamUbuntu med en XP maskin?
<realubot> Ubuntu Studio och Ubuntu 11.04 64-bitars är populär också.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Äh, det spelar ingen roll ju.
<[Spooky]> Kanske kan lägga in det på denna maskin och köra...
<Numn> phnom, vafan är det här.. jag avinstallerar 6an sen installeras sun-java-6 :'(
<Numn> vill bara ha tjuan.. :@
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det tycker jag allt. Jag tycker det är bra att hjälpa forskarna om man har möjlighet att "donera" lite CPU.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Där har du min info, vet inte om du kan se sidan.. http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/hosts_user.php
<phnom> Numn: Som jag sa så måste du antagligen ta bort sexan manuellt om du absolut inte vill ha den installerad.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det finns två klienter till Linux. Unicore kräver inget mer än att man installerar klienten och kör. Multicore ska kräva mer konfiguration och rekommenderas bara till personer som vill hålla på och pilla med klienten.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Nope. Lösenord. Du får posta en skärmdump om jag ska se statistiken.
<Numn> phnom, och hur gör man det manuellt?
<phnom> Tar bort alla filer som kommer med de paketen, fantastiskt mycket mer besvär än det är värt imo.
<phnom> Varför inte bara låta sexan ligga kvar?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Hehe ok, inget att skryta med 738 credit, men ska ta ner eran klient och se om jag får igång här på dena maskinen, jag har på den 24/7 så den kan tugga på...
<Numn> jo, men varför vill jag ha 6an när jag har tjuan
<realubot> [Spooky]: Mhm. Du får sätta team id om du vill vara med i ett team.
<Numn> kan jag lika gärna använda 6an.. installerade bara 7an för de va nåt java filer souree codes som sa att den behövde 7an
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det där med unicore och multicore gäller Linux. Jag vet inte hur det är med Windows.
<realubot> Det finns ju Windows-klient i.a.f. såklart.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Mm fast har Ubuntu 64-bit på denna...
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det finns ett team som heter TeamUbuntu. Om vi är tillräckligt många så kan vi starta team Ubuntu Sverige.
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teamstats
<realubot> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=45104
<realubot> TeamUbuntu plats 72.
<realubot> Team Id: 45104
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ok, men måste jag skapa konto på sidan eller kan jag göra det i klienten?
<realubot> Vi ligger låååångt efter Team MAC OSX
<[Spooky]> Vad har ni för passkey?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag tror inte du behöver ett konto. Det räcker nog med att sätta team id:t.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag tror inte du behöver en passkey eller?
<realubot> "A competitive Folding@Home team has formed to represent the Ubuntu community and promote Ubuntu while doing some good. To help out, just download and install the appropriate client, which then uses your spare CPU cycles to calculate answers to important science questions! To join Team Ubuntu, simply enter 45104 when the setup dialog requests a team number. "
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ok jag testar.. ;)
<realubot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoldingAtHomeTeamUbuntu
<realubot> Jag skapade ett eget team men kommer joina TeamUbuntu istället.
<[Spooky]> Nu så rullar den på...
<realubot> Jag vet inte om det är något fel på min klient för den har rullat i jättelänge nu och jag är uppe i 85%.
<realubot> Jag tycker det går långsamt men men.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Har ni så man kan se stats på sin dator?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag har gjort ett skript som startar folding-klienten så fort skärmsläckaren går igång och stänger av klienten när skärmsläckaren stängs av igen.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Vad menar du?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag kör med ./fah6 -verbosity 9
<realubot> DÃ¥ ser man procenten.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ok, jag kommer att på min hela tiden, det jag menar är att kan man se stats på deras sida över vad ens dator har gjort typ som seti med crediten?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Tjena Roffe. Har du lust att joina folding@home TeamUbuntu?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoldingAtHomeTeamUbuntu
<realubot> rolfblidborg: http://folding.stanford.edu/Swedish/Main
<realubot> [Spooky]: Då måste du kanske skapa ett konto? Jag vet inte riktigt hur man ser statsen.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Hehe ok, inget viktigt, den får tugga på.. ;)
<[Spooky]> realubot: Fast jag valde "big" bitar eller vad man ska kalla det...
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> herregud vilken matkoma.
<Barre> men när är sista dagen amelia ?
<amelia> Barre: nästa onsdag
<Barre> ledig mellan, eller börjar du direkt?
<amelia> börjar direkt
<Barre> spännande
<amelia> japp. längtar som fan.
<amelia> fast nu börjar det komma ikapp mig att jag ska lämna alla kollegor jag jobbat med i fyra år.
<HeMan> amelia: ska du ut på uppdrag direkt?
<maddoc> amelia: Var skall du börja?
<amelia> HeMan: jag ska inte ut på uppdrag
<amelia> HeMan: ska jobba på outsourcing-delen
<amelia> maddoc: big blue
<HeMan> amelia: ah
<HeMan> amelia: ska du bli indier?
<HeMan> amelia: :)
<amelia> HeMan: nej nej. tre fyra steg bakom dem i leveransen.
<maddoc> amelia: Ojoj, kewlt.
<amelia> om jag överlever till dess... käkade lunch på palmyra idag och är tveksam till att jag överlever dagen..
<bonds> Nån som har koll på infiniband? Såg att dom sålde 10gbps kort på ebay för 99$, verkar billigt. Tänkte om det går att bara använda 2 st kort för att få lite fläskig IO mellan 2 hemdatorer.
<maddoc> Inte käkat där någon gång, men verkar ju vara rätt magiskt.
<amelia> maddoc: det är inte så magiskt faktiskt, var första gången för mig idag... det är MYCKET, men inte magiskt.
<amelia> bonds: vad var det för sun-burk du hade?
<maddoc> amelia: Awh, k.
<bonds> amelia: hehe har glömt att kolla. =)  måste få återkomma, den är hemma, jag är ofta på jobbet.
<amelia> bonds: nu blir jag besviken på dig. :(
<HeMan> bonds: jag kör rätt mycke infiniband
<HeMan> bonds: och ska du köra IP så går det inte få någon ökning med två kort
<Barre> infiniband is for suckers... FCoE FTW! All your IO are belong to us....
 * Barre trollar så han blöder
<bonds> amelia: som sagt, återkommer med rapport.
<bonds> HeMan: vad kör du över infiniband då?
<HeMan> bonds: eller rättare sagt, du kan inte bonda två, men det går bra med ett i vardera
<HeMan> bonds: RDMA och MPI kör vi
<bonds> HeMan: tänkte inte bonda, vill bara ha 10gbps, med väldigt låg latens mellan 2 burkar.
<HeMan> bonds: vilket är standard i HPC-världen
<HeMan> bonds: du får inte så mycke lägre latens än vanliga 10 GbE-kort när du kör IP över dom
<bonds> HeMan: verkar vara kluster protokoll?
<HeMan> bonds: jo
<HeMan> bonds: men över 1 Gbit så börjar diskar vara flaskhalsen
<Spixx> HeMan: ZFS med 3 billigare 300MB~ SSD avhjälper det enkelt
<bonds> tänkte dela ram mellan maskiner och ha väldigt snabb x11/wayland forwardad
<bonds> kombinera workstation burkar..
<bonds> så ska inte flytta filer.
<saba> Är det någon här som kör Ubuntu på Mac? Hur väl fungerar det? Enl https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-1/Natty t ex så fungerar inte wlan, vilket ju är lite chockerande. Är det så illa?
<HeMan> hur tänkte du del ram?
<bonds> HeMan: ramdisk, som sen virtuella maskiner swappar mot. Annars helt enkelt starta en process på maskinen som har ram över, och inte alls märka att det är en "remote" maskin.
<HeMan> bonds: hur tänkte du dela ut ramdisken över nätet?
<bonds> HeMan: nfs i så fall, kan det funka?
<HeMan> bonds: tror inte det går köra swap över nfs
<bonds> HeMan: en diskimage går nog att dela ut, som en virtuell maskin sen kan använda sig av?
<Barre> men det går att skapa en img-fil via nfs som en virtuell instans mappar som blockdevice och swappar mot
<bonds> om det gick att köra swap över nfs vore det annars fest.
<Spixx> HeMan: varför köra swap?
<HeMan> Spixx: det var bonds lösning för att dela ram
<HeMan> Spixx: själv skulle jag undvika swap
<Spixx> ah; annars tmpfs /dev/shm defaults 1 2 :D?
<Spixx> Swap e ondskefullt :D
<bonds> tja det var min lösning för att jag inte kan bättre.
<bonds> ni får skola mig helt enkelt.
<HeMan> problemet är att applikationen måste vara i ram för att köras vilket innebär att dem måste swappas in
<Spixx> bonds: om du vill ha snabbare saker? mer RAM disk
<bonds> vore kul att dela ram mellan flera workstations, på t.ex. ett företag, för att väldigt stor del av ram används inte på varje maskin.
<Barre> en variant är ju att flytta de virtuella instanserna som kör på maskinen med lite ram till en maskin som har mer ram ledigt online
<Spixx> HeMan: nja du kan rent teoretiskt köra det på shm?
<HeMan> Spixx: köra vad?
<bonds> Barre: lite som esx
<bonds> flytta runt vm till bästa server
<HeMan> annars börjar transcendent minne vara intressant
<Barre> bonds: precis, kräver dock att maskinerna delar lagring..
<Spixx> min df -h ger följande: none  7.8G   28M   7.8G   1% /tmp
<HeMan> med trancsendet minne ska man kunna dela minne mellan olika fysiska maskiner
<bonds> HeMan: can't wait
<bonds> HeMan: nu när värre gränssnitt kommer (thunderbolt?) så kanske det kan bli verklighet i konsumentledet.
<Spixx> HeMan: låter snajsigt :)
<HeMan> bonds: Infiniband 8x FDR!
<HeMan> bonds: 112 Gbit/s!
<Barre> pffft
<bonds> HeMan: men du menar annars att 10gbe och 10gbps infiniband har likvärdig latency?
<HeMan> bonds: om du kör IP över det
<HeMan> bonds: men man kan köra NFS over RDMA
<HeMan> bonds: om du nu vill dela disk
<bonds> HeMan: ok =/, är några av kluster protokollen du nämde någorlunda lättimplementerade för en noob som mig?
<bonds> NFS over rdma..  antecknar.
<HeMan> bonds: har inte tittat så himla mycke på hur man kodar mot dom
<HeMan> bonds: men du får genast latens om du ska använda ett filsystem
<bonds> attans. antar att nåt kluster protokoll kanske är bäst. då klusters kanske vill dela ram i vissa confar.
<bonds> Är det inte just infiniband man kör i kluster?
<HeMan> bonds: jepps!
<bonds> bara för att försäkra, man kan koppla infiniband -> infiniband utan switch?
<bamsefar> Usch, kluster :P
<HeMan> bonds: det går göra så
<HeMan> bonds: man måste ha igång en subnet manager på minst en enhet i ett IB-nät
<bonds> grymt =)  tror du de billiga korten är något att ha? är $99 vettigt?
<HeMan> bonds: kör man bara två datorer kan det vara lika bra att ha igång den på båda
<HeMan> bonds: kolla om det följer med någon kabel
<bonds> dyra?
<HeMan> bonds: kabeln kan annars bli dyrare än korten...
<Barre> Infiniband 8x FDR är sämre än 2Gb FC, enbart p.g.a. att det inte är FC! (HeMan, hugg tbx någon gång då!)
<bonds> HeMan: tack för det tipset.
<HeMan> Barre: din gamle storage-stofil, jag hoppar inte på dig för man ska inte slå på någon som ligger
<HeMan> Barre: eller jämföra sig med en förlorare
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<bamsefar> Äh, ethernet für alles!
<HeMan> bamsefar: om du inte frågar gumman som vill köra DecNET eller Tokenring...
<delhage> coax
<Barre> HeMan: fåntratt... dags att bli personlig alltså... det är så när argumentet för en sämre teknik saknas... IB-nörd!
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<Barre> :))
<HeMan> Barre: självklart ska vi bli personliga!
<HeMan> Barre: på torsdag är jag inne på kontoret, ska vi ta det då?
<Barre> hahahaha....
<HeMan> Barre, Coffe, amelia, bamsefar, delhage: lunch på torsdag?
<Coffe> HeMan, ja visst.
<delhage> HeMan: kanske det
<Barre> w00t!..  Barre, Coffe, amelia, bamsefar, delhage, HeMan : I'm game
<Barre> nu kundbesök
<bamsefar> HeMan: Kanske
<amelia> HeMan: osäkert. kanske
<HeMan> nån fler Stockholmare som hakar på lunch på torsdag?
<Spixx> HeMan: då kommer ni bara kidnappa dem!
<HeMan> Spixx: du får det att låta så negativt!
<Spixx> :P
<HeMan> Spixx: man kan se det som en resort där man får njuta livets goda i lämpliga mängder
<Spixx> ;) ahh, alternativt en nerdig lunch där alla pratar om the virtue of ubuntu
<bamsefar> I won't :P
<saba> Finns det någon PC-laptop som är bra? Det känns som att det mest är clownmärken och skitsaker idag. Eller vad säger ni?
<Spixx> bamsefar: du skriver väll OSet själv
<Spixx> saba: har en Asus 1215n
<bamsefar> Absolut inte
<Spixx> lite plastig måste hållas med om
<HeMan> Spixx: och man slipper tänka på saker som mänskliga rättigheter, finns ett liv efter detta, vad ska man göra med alla sina pengar osv osv
<Spixx> HeMan: true :P
<Spixx> men det är cupolenfredag på fredag :) så inge utgång innan det!
<amelia> jag tycker att Barre kan bjuda på middag hemma hos sig någon gång. :)
<Spixx> ubuntu-se träff hos Barre i helgen!
<bamsefar> Med älgen?
<saba> Spixx: det är så det känns med de flesta laptops. Försöker hitta en vettig, snabb, stabil PC som tål att tappas i golvet några gånger och som kan följa med överallt och fungera när som helst. Det verkar inte finnas sånt.
<saba> funderar på en macbook air.
<bamsefar> saba: Thinkpad eller macbook pro.
<saba> bamsefar: ja Thinkpad gillar jag. Men folk på forum säger att thinkpad inte längre har nån kvalité, sen IBM lämnat de eller nåt i den stilen.
<bamsefar> saba: Fråga amelia
<saba> Macbook pro kommer sannolikt att uppdateras i december, så om jag köper en nu borde jag egentligen vänta några månader.
<saba> amelia: vad säger du om laptops?
<Spixx> saba: 1215n äger, även om den är plastig. även stinkpaddor funkar om du kör X10or :P
<Spixx> har en 1215 med SSD :)
<Spixx> 7 timmar batteritid :D
<saba> SSD vill jag ju ha, verkar inte som macbook air har ssd.
<Spixx> Saba :) bara att byta jue, oh wait :P
 * bonds köpte nyss en gammal t61p, bara pga att få nya laptops har 1920x1200, och det var det viktigaste för mig. =)
<saba> Spixx: exakt
<bonds> en gammal core2duo med ssd knuffar på ubuntu rätt bra.
<Spixx> saba: har som sagt 1215n det enda problemet med den är att om du vill byta disk måste du bända upp skiten. Den har jag med mig på resor osv osv
<saba> Spixx: det låter ju bra, men är inte 1215n nåt år gammal nu?
<bonds> saba: hehe iofs så är alla atom, oerhört gamla om du tänker prestanda.
<saba> bonds: jo, kanske jag borde sänka mina förväntningar på vad en ny laptop kan erbjuda.
<bonds> saba: en dualcore atom är ofta sämre än den sämsta core2duo.
<bonds> en single core atom är ungefär lika snabb som en p4 1.8. (har benchat)
<Spixx> saba: 1215n dualcore med ht :D?
<Spixx> bamsefar: förklara "älgen"?
<saba> bonds: p4 1.8? air-n har en core i7 1.8 ghz
<saba> Spixx: ht? :-)
<bamsefar> Spixx: Helgen == älgen?
<Spixx> bamsefar: ah :P
<saba> skulle gärna ha en vanlig laptop med touchscreen. Det verkar inte heller vara så lätt att hitta
<bonds> saba: visst, men ni diskutera 1215n
<maddoc> saba: Finns det inte thinkpads med touchscreen?
<saba> bonds: men hur är p4:an i jämförelse med core i7? kan inte skillnaden
<bonds> saba: jag brukar kolla.. geekbench results och passmark.com
<saba> maddoc: vet inte, vågar nog inte köpa en thinkpad sen de gått från stabilitet / kvalitet till nånting annat
<bonds> geekbench results är bra, pga att man kan se exakt vilka beräkningar en cpu är stark vs svag i.
<HeMan> bonds: min dell har 1920x1080
<Spixx> saba; kontrollera bara vilken typ av wifi chip de har :D
<saba> Spixx: 802.11n t ex?
<bonds> HeMan: grymt. men just upplösningar ha blivit dyrt =) dom vill ha 1080 på allt idag.
<HeMan> bonds: jo
<Spixx> saba: tillverkare :)
<bonds> HeMan: då jag bara ville ha ram+ssd och highrez, så var det mkt billigare med en beg t61p för 2500 + 899 för ssd.
<HeMan> bonds: min första egna laptop hade 1600x1200
<Spixx> ja vad har hänt här? Hade en skärm med högre upplösning för 5 år sedan än de säljer idag :(
<bonds> Spixx: det har gått utför.
<bonds> Spixx: IBM sålde en QXGA en gång i tiden.. på 15".
<bonds> T60p går att uppgradera till den panelen
<Spixx> bonds: nej men de har kommit på att konsumenter gillar HD ;) vilket sänkte upplösningarna :P
<bonds> panelen ligger på taobao.
<bonds> Spixx: vilket är hjärnblödning =/
<bonds> Spixx: gärna glossy och tn också.
<saba> Spixx: allt utom broadcom är bra i min värld, eller vad ska jag titta efter?
<Spixx> saba: allt utom Broadcom :D
<Spixx> iofs 1215 har broadcom :) men då funkar inte wifi hacking verktygen :)
<rolfblidborg> realubot: här?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Jag är på!
<rolfblidborg> realubot visst är det ett program som tar användning av GPU?
<Philip5> amelia: får du leka mer med ubuntu på jobbet idag?!
<antii> Philip5: jag har det varje dag :]
<antii> Obonto
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ja eller CPU. Jag vet inte hur programmet gör för att välja men i folding@home statistik så ser man att nVidias GPU finns med vid sidan om olika processorer.
<rolfblidborg> okej :)
<rolfblidborg> jag har ju två stycken grafikkort
<rolfblidborg> SÃ¥ det borde det ju ta del av
<realubot> Frågan är om vi ska joina TeamUbuntu eller om vi ska ha ett eget Ubuntu Sverige team?
<Philip5> antii: men inte vissa andra men som fick ha det igår
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Vad säger du om det?
<rolfblidborg> jag kan göra så gott jag kan för att hjälpa till! :)
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Vi drar igång ett eget! :)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag och roffe är inne på att dra igång ett Ubuntu Sverige-team på folding@home. Vad tycker du om det?
<realubot> Det hade varit roligt att se vad vi kommer upp i när fler och fler ansluter sig till teamet.
<realubot> OM fler och fler ansluter...
<realubot> Jag fixar ett Ubuntu Sverige team direkt.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Göttans! :)
<Philip5> vad är folding@home?
<realubot> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> Där har vi Ubuntu Sverige.
<realubot> Jag hoppas det är ok att skapa ett Ubuntu Sverige-team. :|
<realubot> Philip5: http://folding.stanford.edu/Swedish/Main
<rolfblidborg> Är inte du moderator på ubuntu-se's forum eller något?
<Philip5> aha
<realubot> Philip5: Som sethi@home men för medicinsk forskning istället för utomjordinar.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Jag är inte moderator på ubuntu-se.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Nehe!
<rolfblidborg> realubot: du är bara väldigt aktiv? =)
<Philip5> realubot: förstod det när jag såg det
<rolfblidborg> SÃ¥! nu borde jag bara inne :)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Du måste ange rätt team id om det du gör ska räknas in i Ubuntu Sveriges statistik.
<rolfblidborg> Det gjorde jag
<rolfblidborg> tror jag
<realubot> Ubuntu Sverige folding-team har id: 210289
<rolfblidborg> Japp, det var den jag skrev in
<rolfblidborg> Nu har jag en bild som snurrar på min skärm :-)
<realubot> Jag ska ändra mitt id så jag också viker proteiner åt Ubuntu Sverige.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Windows?
<rolfblidborg> Yeah :(
<rolfblidborg> Men det är den burken som har mest prestanda
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Jag bara underade eftersom min klient är CLI. :)
<realubot> *undrade
<rolfblidborg> realubot: aha :)
<rolfblidborg> realubot: haha, trött tjej här!
<rolfblidborg> Vi satt och pratade så var jag tyst i någon minut för att jag skulle fixa något, då har hon somnat!
<rolfblidborg> Jag babblar på som vanligt och funderar inte alls varför jag inte får något svar :P
<rolfblidborg> På våran team-sida så står det inte att det är någon aktiv :/
<realubot> Nej, det kommer nog när vi har levererat lite resultat, tror jag.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: okej :)
<realubot> Jag har gjort 94% så vi får se om det händer något med statistiken när jag kommer upp i 100%.
<rolfblidborg> Okej! :)
<rolfblidborg> Nu gör jag det på macen också
<rolfblidborg> Där kan jag dock inte se någonting alls :S
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ok, jättebra!
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Det drar en hel del CPU/GPU men enligt foldings webbsida så ska klienten bara använda CPU när den är "ledig".
<realubot> bbl
<rolfblidborg> Mkay
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Jag tror man måste ställa in namnet i klienten annars kommer statistiken bara visa Anonymous.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Har gjort det också =)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Det gör ju inte så mycket men om vi ska se nicken så måste man nog ställa in det utöver team number. Jag tror inte man behöver regga nicket.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Okej, jag skrev bara in mina nick i clienten
<rolfblidborg> Vi får se om det kommer upp något snart :-)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Jag tror det räcker men det märker vi.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Japp.
<realubot> Jag måste fixa lite saker nu. Ses!
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Sen är jag inte så jättekräsen att ta "cred" Står det anonymous så gör det inte supermycket
<rolfblidborg> okej, hare gött!
<rolfblidborg> realubot: btw!
<rolfblidborg> innan du går!
<rolfblidborg> Ska jag dela ut gruppen eller tänkte du att det bara ska vara ubuntu-se?
<realubot> Dela ut gruppen? Vem som helst får joina, tycker jag. :)
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Gött!
<realubot> :D
<HakanS> Philip5: Måste man ha en dator som klarar SSE2 för att kunna köra Digikam2 ?
<lothlorien> någon som vet hur fan man löser problem med usb diskar vid omstart samt varför ljudet försvinner efter omstart
<Philip5> HakanS: japp
<Philip5> HakanS: och då har jag ändå besvärat mig med att skala bort SSE3 grejer
<mushan_> Har problem med GADMIN-ProFTPD, när jag mountat en extärn hdd kan mina klienter inte ansluta till servern, så fort jag avmonterar går det utmärkt. Vad gör jag för fel?
<mushan_> Kan tänka mig att det har något med rättigheter att göra, dock reder jag inte ut de.. :/
<lothlorien> någon som är bra på vdpau och hur man får till det?
<antii> wikipedia å många timmars svärande
<antii> <-
<Philip5> lothlorien: du måste ha ett nvidiagrafikkort som stödjer det, nvidias drivisar och en spelare med stöd och sedan det inställt att användas i spelaren
<lothlorien> det har jag
<lothlorien> men hittar det inte i xbmc
<lothlorien> men till det verkliga prblemet varför dör ljudet efter omstart det verkar som att drivarna inte kan laddas
<Philip5> då är frågan om ditt xbmc har byggts med det stödet
<antii> jag installerade xbmc på ubuntu minimal 10.10
<antii> :o
<Dynamit> kör skriptet jag har gjort så hämtas Xbmc ifrån Xbmc själva
<lothlorien> ok
<Dynamit> jag har själv hållt på med xbox360 mitt ett par timmar och funderar på hur jag ska med seriöst försökt få Xbox360 att bli lagad och hoppas att min modiferad kylning jag har gjort till den räcker
<lothlorien> måste man installera om varje gång man startar om datorn eftersom ljudet då dör
<Spixx> Någon ipv6 ninja här?
<Spixx> har ett intressant problem, har en server med dhcpd -6 igång. men man får ingen tilldelad ipaddress (ipv6)?! men den startar utan varningar :S
<[Spooky]> realubot: Gör så, men då ska jag fixa ett konto då eller?
<lothlorien> nån som e bra på ljud i ubuntu och vill hjälpa mig ?
<HakanS> Philip5: Synd. För jag har en dator med Athlon XP2500. Den har inte stöd för SSE2. Kanske är det det som gör att jag får felmeddelande vid konfigureringen av openni-utils.
 * lothlorien behöver hjälp med ljudet så jag kan få starta om min dator normalt och inte behöva installera om  varje gång
<[Spooky]> lothlorien: Skippa att starta om helt enkelt.. ;)
<lothlorien> ok jag ska alltså måsta installera om datorn vid ev strömavbrott som var fallet nu
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Säg till när du är tillbaka! :-)
<[Spooky]> lothlorien: Har du googlat på ditt ljudkort + Ubuntu?
<lothlorien> [Spooky]:  du ahr inte lust att om jag släper in dig kolla lite på vad det kan vara =?¨
<lothlorien> [Spooky]: jepps  flera gånger blir inge klokare
<[Spooky]> lothlorien: Lust har jag, men dålig på sånt själv... Jag gör nog mer skada...
<Jarulf> lothlorien: Har du flera ljudkort i datorn?
<[Spooky]> rolfblidborg: Har du med skaffat Folding@home?
<rolfblidborg> [Spooky]: Japp!
<lothlorien> Jarulf:  har ju ett analogt och ptiskt och hdmi
<[Spooky]> rolfblidborg: Han lurade på mig det med.. ,)
<rolfblidborg> [Spooky]: Japp!
<rolfblidborg> Kör just nu GPU-versionen, men vet inte om det blev så mycket bättre
<rolfblidborg> kom 1% på 9 minuter :/
<Jarulf> lothlorien: Kanske är så att Ubuntu väljer olika vid varje uppstart?
<lothlorien> Jarulf:  det verkar så men den säger nu "Väntar på att ljudsystemet ska svara"
<lothlorien> så nu verkar den ju inte välja något alls
<[Spooky]> rolfblidborg: Min har kört 33% sen 11:02..
<rolfblidborg> [Spooky]: aha, då låter det ju inte helt orimligt :-)
<Jarulf> lothlorien: Ser du nåt om du skriver "cat /proc/asound/devices" ?
<[Spooky]> rolfblidborg: Bara låta den tugga som jag säger.. ;)
<rolfblidborg> [Spooky]: Absolut!
<rolfblidborg> Men hur många minuter tar det för dig att ta dig 1%?
<rolfblidborg> För jag har två gpu'er
<lothlorien> Jarulf:  syntax errpr last token seen /
<rolfblidborg> vill se om det är rimligt mot (Om du nu kör:) CPU
<lothlorien> Jarulf:  den laddar ju inte drivarna verkar det som eller?
<lothlorien> Jarulf:  skrev fel nu ska vi se
<[Spooky]> rolfblidborg: Jag kör nog CPU..
<rolfblidborg> [Spooky]: okej
<[Spooky]> ca 6 min..
<rolfblidborg> Meh!
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag tror inte du behöver ett konto? Jag tror det räcker att du ställer in team number och ditt nick i folding-klienten?
<realubot> [Spooky]: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<lothlorien> Jarulf:  http://pastebin.com/aSjm9dVV
<realubot> [Spooky]: Team id för Ubuntu Sverige är: 210289
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ok jag tog det team id du gav mig innan..
<Jarulf> lothlorien: Verkar ju finnas ett gäng ljudenheter där iallafall
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Jag tittar bara in en snabbis. Vad var det?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Uhm, jag minns faktiskt inte :S
<lothlorien> Jarulf:  jepps
<Jarulf> lothlorien: Exakt vad är det som säger "väntar på att ljudsystemet ska svara"?
<[Spooky]> Jaha, då har jag fel... Ska starta om det och ställa in igen då?
<lothlorien> Jarulf:  ljudinställningar
<rolfblidborg> realubot: kanske tänkte på frågan jag ställde till [Spooky], hur lång tid tar det för 1% för dig?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ja, gör som du vill men jag och rolfblidborg kör på Ubuntu Sverige istället för TeamUbuntu. Du får ändra team number till det nya om du vill vara med i Ubuntu Sverige-statistiken.
<lothlorien> Jarulf:  sedan säger xbmc  no working audio driver typ
<Jarulf> lothlorien: Oki.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Sure..
<Jarulf> lothlorien: Svårt att säga vad som är fel.
<Jarulf> lothlorien: Ljud i Linux är en rejäl soppa till att börja med.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ja du. Det är en bra fråga. Jag tycker det tar väldigt lång tid mellan varje %-enhet. Jag använder normal i bitinsätllningarna om det spelar någon roll.
<lothlorien> Jarulf:  man kan ju testa med sånt där brus i terminalen och det fungerar fint
<realubot> [Spooky]: 210289
<realubot> ;)
<rolfblidborg> realubot: hmm, fick du välja hur stora paketen skulle vara?
<Barre> amelia: hehhe... så säger du bara för att du såg bilderna på min Gumbo, eller nur :P
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Jag är uppe i 98% men den har stått och gått i evigheter.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Japp. Jag valde normal där. Jag visste inte vad jag skulle välja för storlek.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: då kör vi samma :-)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ok.
<rolfblidborg> Om datorn skulle hänga sig eller liknande och jag måste starta om programmet, startar den på samma % då?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Jag vet inte vad det är för skillnad. :S
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Japp. Den startar på samma %.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Done & running..
<realubot> [Spooky]: Bra!
<realubot> :)
<Dynamit> helvete jag lagar min Xbox360 och har gjort det jag ska men när jag satte igång började power kabeln att brinna
<Dynamit> fuck
<lothlorien> Jarulf:  har i /etc/pulse/default.pa  lagt till följande rad load-module module-alsa-sink device=hw:1,7
<lothlorien> Jarulf:  det var det som fick det att fungera tidigare
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Det tar lång tid att komma upp i 100% för mig. Det tar flera timmar. Hur är går det för dig?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: jag kör med GPU-versionen och jag har två grafikkort, ska springa bort till datorn och kolla...
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Ok.
<rolfblidborg> 12.54 till 13.21 har jag tagit 2 procent
<rolfblidborg> Tycker det verkar lite väl långsamt
<lothlorien> Jarulf:  är du kvar?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Då håller du nog samma hastighet ungefär. Du är lite snabbare, tror jag.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: okej :)
<realubot> Jag får ett konstigt felmeddelande: "(ps)  LINCS WARNING
<realubot> "
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Hur länge har din varit igång?
<realubot> "Step 289819745, time 1.4491e+06 (ps)  LINCS WARNING
<realubot> relative constraint deviation after LINCS:
<realubot> rms 0.000190, max 0.001025 (between atoms 232 and 236)
<realubot> bonds that rotated more than 30 degrees: atom 1 atom 2  angle  previous, current, constraint length
<realubot> "
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Den har varit igång typ 1 dygn.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: okej
<realubot> Jag får kolla upp felmeddelandet senare. Det verkar lite skumt. :S
<realubot> bbl
<[Spooky]> Ca 7min här för 1%...
<larsemil_> dags att gå och bajsa lite
 * [Spooky] antecknar...
<mushan_> larsemil_, fan va gött..
<Barre> larsemil_: gick det bra?
<larsemil_> det beror på hur man tänker
<larsemil_> det mesta kom ut, men sen blev jag avbruten av bråkande barn
<Barre> sånt är ju alltid tråkigt
<larsemil_> idag var det en som sa"en disk i en raid5 krashade, och vet ni hur sjukt, men en till disk krashade under rebuilden"
<Barre> jag har fått tag i ett halvrack nu (förhoppningsvis, man skall inte ropa hej förens den feta katten jamat), och villaviber under hösten.. det du larsemil_ ...
<larsemil_> och då kunde jag som läst Barre s blogg säga at det är inte så ovanligt alls
<larsemil_> Barre: o/
<Barre> larsemil_: det är därför man skall köra RAID6 på stora diskar ;)
<larsemil_> precis vad jag sade!
<Barre> men va tråkigt... dataförlust?
<jonasbjork> nej, gnome3 är inte riktigt "där" än
<larsemil_> barre: nej tror inte det, smartd började varna om unreadable sectors
<larsemil_> jonasbjork: nej. verkligen inte. jag kör gnome2 men har strippat bort panelerna och kör awn istället. bäst hittils
<Barre> faktum är att 40-50% av de lösningar jag levererar numera är raid6, oberoende av diskstorlek
<larsemil_> jonasbjork: hängde lite med kaptenkrillo häromhelgens, mycket trevligt.
<jonasbjork> larsemil_: jag sitter och lirar in kde 4.7.0, tänkte ge det en chans
<larsemil_> Barre: mmm. disk är så billigt nu ändå så
<jonasbjork> larsemil_: åå fan. är du polare med honom?
<larsemil_> jonasbjork: http://larsemil.daladevelop.se/ubuntu.png
<larsemil_> jonasbjork: ne, #sswc. vi har träffats några gånger nu. wordpressianer som vi är.
<jonasbjork> larsemil_: eller, det var på sswc?
<jonasbjork> larsemil_: han är en duktig kodare.
<larsemil_> ja det kan jag tro.
<jonasbjork> larsemil_: screenshot ser nice ut
<Barre> larsemil_: precis, plus att vinsten med wide-stripe över flera raid-set är så stor prestandamässigt MEN risken för dataförlust i en wide-strip LUN som spänner över 80-100 diskar är för stor för att bygga på raid5. kosten för en extra paritet i en sådan lösning är minimal i paritet till risken
<larsemil_> Barre: vska snickra ihop en hemmasnickrad iscsi i höst nu tänkte jag. don efter budget. :)
<Barre> larsemil_: helt korrekt tänkt. Jag skall också snickra ihop en (förmodligen mycket mindre) iSCSI lösning i höst för min miljö. Har tjatat och tiggt på jobbet om att få köpa en lösning för 0:- eller mindre, men nej nej....
<jonasbjork> skall nog befria min dator från wine
<jonasbjork> jäkla elände.
<larsemil_> Barre: du måste ju få öva!
<larsemil_> jonasbjork: det har jag inte kört på evig tid faktiskt
<larsemil_> inte sen spotify kom till lajnuks
<Barre> det kan jag tyvärr göra i vår demomiljö larsemil_ ... :-/
<larsemil_> Barre: men det är ju inte DIN demomiljö.
<Barre> larsemil_: helt korrekt... det argumentet har jag inte provat... :)
<larsemil_> Barre: kommer bli två maskiner, lvm2 tror jag vi bygger på. och sen iscsi som delar ut faktiskt blockenheter. men det är inte färdigtänkt ännu. Hårdvara kommer först och det blir ganska billig hårdvara.
<Barre> larsemil_: intressant. Klustrad lösning då antar jag?
<larsemil_> Barre: ja, ska sätta mig och skissa och prova lite med virtuella maskiner först så det fungerar.
<Barre> larsemil_: jag funderar nämnligen på ett kluster med LVM2 och både klustrade och oklustrade volymer. Maskiner som är redundanta i sig (www, dns, etc.) läggs i oklustrade volymer och mail, file, etc läggs i klustrade..
<Barre> och då givetvis dela ut volymer till primary-dns från en storage-node, och till secondary-dns till den andra storage-noden
<larsemil_> Barre: precis, och köra webnode01 på den ena och webnode02 på den andra osv.
<Barre> precis
<larsemil_> det är väldigt intressant.
<Barre> och exempelvis nfs-montera www-content till den klustrade nfs-tjänsten
<larsemil_> vad använder man för att "slå ihop" två maskiners lagring? fan borde ha koll på det.
<larsemil_> Barre: prexis
<Barre> larsemil_: vad menar du med "slå ihop"?
<larsemil_> synka maskinerna. är det var lvm2 gör?
<larsemil_> glusterfs typ
<Barre> larsemil_: clvm är en kluster-damon för lvm2
<Barre> glusterfs är ett cluster aware file system.
<larsemil_> juste, så var det.
<Barre> larsemil_: jag funderar på att använda DRDB för "klustrade volymer"
<Barre> alltså speglade LUN över noderna
<larsemil_> jag har också tittat på drbd
<Barre> larsemil_: bra.. anteckna EXAKT hur du gör sen och maila mig när det är klart ;)
<larsemil_> jag hade iof tänkt använda drbd på två webnoder för att synka datat innan jag kom på att jag borde ha en nfs eller annan lösning.
<larsemil_> samt kollat på drbd i samband med mysql.
<larsemil_> Barre: hade inte du ritat upp det här och hade strukturen klar redan? eller var det bara struktur och inte tillvägagångssätt
<larsemil_> Barre: men jag tror drbd är det bästa för att "raida" noderna.
<larsemil_> Barre: och sen kanske man borde ha tre noder för större HA och dessutom quorum som fungerar vettigt.
<larsemil_> Barre: letade bland mina bokmärken och hittade den här: https://alteeve.com/w/Red_Hat_Cluster_Service_2_Tutorial#Component.3B_CLVM
<TuVor> Hello
<larsemil_> hellojsan
<TuVor> =D
<Philip5> hoj hoj
<Barre_> larsemil_: jo... jag har lite skisser och idéer...
<Barre_> larsemil_: ang. tre noder så är det självklart bättre HA, men också dyrare. Jag kommer att ha en tredje maskin (som agerar backup utan HA-redundans) som kan agera voteringsnod i HA för klustret, men som inte ingår i DRDB konfigurationen
<Barre_> btw.. något som slog mig under middagen, kör du data scrubbing på dina raid-set? för att undvika/minimera risken för fel i återuppbyggnad?
<larsemil_> nej det har jag inte pysslat med
<Barre> larsemil_: det kan jag rekommendera dig att göra.. vänta ett ögonblick...
<Barre> larsemil_: http://pastebin.com/cL3tL0yD  där är mitt data scrubbing script för mina MD-devices som körs med cron med jämna mellanrum
<larsemil_> Barre: har ju hårdvaruraid på servrarna.
<HeMan> (/me tjuvlyssnar på Barre och larsemil_)
<Barre> larsemil_: ahhh... då behöver du inte köra det, för att då gör HW det (underförutsättning att det är en bra HW ;))
<larsemil_> Barre: det tror jag, den var kostsam
<Barre> larsemil_: jag skulle vara förvånad om det inte gjorde det
 * Barre önskar att jag hade råd med riktig HW-raid hemma :/
<larsemil_> det här är en dell iperc något
<Barre> ahhh... dell... känt för kvalitet och rubusthet O.o
<larsemil_> har gått som en klocka
 * Barre sköja bara och trollar lite ;)
<Barre> om jag inte missminner mig så OEM:ar både IBM och DELL samma asic
<larsemil_> ingen koll på sånt
 * Barre blir glad att HeMan ger tips i kommentatorsfältet.. puss på jumsken
<Barre> eeewww.. nu gick jag för långt :/
<larsemil_> haha ja ljumsken är för långt ner, stanna i skrevet istället. inte likalångt
<larsemil_> nej nu gick jag för långt
 * larsemil_ larsemil
<larsemil_> haha
<Barre> Barre
<larsemil> Barre: men heman vet väl knappt vad raid är. ? :)
<TuVor> någon som kör gnome 3?
<Barre> larsemil: lite, om man kör det via IB så lyssnar han.. den HPC-nörd som han är
<larsemil> :D
<larsemil> TuVor: japp
<larsemil> TuVor: det är många som gör det. inte jag dock.
<TuVor> bättre än unity?
 * larsemil är också lite trollig
<larsemil> ne
<larsemil> inte bättre än unity.
<larsemil> själv skippade jag också unity igår
 * TuVor undrar hur han ska göra
<larsemil> http://larsemil.se så ser mitt ubuntu ut nu
<TuVor> nice. =)
<joru> TuVor: jag kör GNOME3 då och då
<TuVor> laptop?
<TuVor> då och då? =P
<joru> TuVor: men just nu LXDE
<joru> TuVor: ja det hänger sig lite då och då, så när jag vill ha stabilitet så byter jag
<joru> TuVor: inte laptop
<TuVor> joru: okej, laptop frågan var till larsemil . =)
<larsemil>  TuVor ja jag kör laptop.
<joru> TuVor: ah k, jag missad
<TuVor> lugnt. =)
<Barre> så här ser mitt desktop ut larsemil http://gargamel.nu/2010/03/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<Barre> fortfarande...
<larsemil> :)
<TuVor> Barre: hmmz?
<Barre> nej.. ingen GUI what so ever
<TuVor> =D
<larsemil> inte ens en meny på högerklick? :)
<Barre> om sanningen skall fram så kör jag faktiskt 11.05 på min hp-mini, OSX på min iMac, andriod på mina telefoner och android på min Xoom. Dessa ansluter sig till mina linuxmaskiner via ssh. Så, byobu/screen och en ssh-session är alltjag behöver från mina "terminaler"
<Barre> s/05/04/
<Barre> väldigt sällan som jag sitter vid linux med skärm och tangentbord.
<larsemil> Barre: men du äru nöjd med xoomen!?
<Barre> larsemil: njea, ganske.... jag är ju lite petig och borderline kverulant. Så jag har inte svårt att hitta fel på den. Men på frågan om jag använder den så är svaret: varje dag
<Barre> larsemil: de har missat lite i design, men jag antar att om de deisgnat den lite annorlunda så hade de blivit stämda snabbare... det handlar ju inte om vad som är logiskt längre, utan vem som är först med en komersiell produkt och vem som har störst stridskassa
<Barre> och då menar jag fysisk design på själva Xoom:en
<larsemil> jag förstår
<larsemil> men du har klämt på ipads också?
<Barre> larsemil: ditt desktop är faktiskt snyggt... klurigt att få till?
<larsemil> Barre: inte så jätte. 1. dra ner ett tema. 2. kör ubuntu i classic mode. 3. dra ner sourcekoden till emerald och kompilera den och installera. 4. ladda ner ett ikonpack.
<Barre> larsemil: nej, det har jag inte så mycket. Lite har jag klämt på den. Men jag håller på att formulera en "gnäll post" på bloggen om vad jag tycker är bra och anus.. det kommer
<larsemil> Barre: 5. välj rätt tema till emerald och gnome. 6. installera avant window navigator, 7. installera temat till awn. 8. njut.
<Barre> larsemil: mm.. snyggt ialla fall.. men jag rammlar ALLTID tillbaka till openbox i slutändan ialla fall..
<larsemil> haha
<larsemil> 9. ta bort gnome-panelerna
<larsemil> 10. välj en snygg bakgrundsvild
<larsemil> bild
<Barre> 11. titta och njut, 12. Bli frustrerad över den långsamma fönsterhanteringen. 13, bli frustrerad över den omständliga "flexibiliteten". 14. tabort allt igen. 15. apt-get install openbox
<Barre> ;P
<larsemil> jag har provat openbox mååånga gånger men faller alltid tillbaka i gnome. :)
<Barre> hahaha... jo.. efter nått år så installerar även jag gnome igen för att jag blir förbannad på openbox. Men.... så snart skiten har rullat ett tag så kommer openbox tbx igen... gammal kärlek rostar aldrig
<Barre> den kortaste desktop/wm sessionen jag hade var med KDE... installerade, körde i ett par veckor, kräktes lite i munnen och spenderade de nästa 8 månaderna för att försöka bli av med alla kde-paket... en mardröm (ping Philip5 )
<Kurdistan> Barre: :) varför inte köra lxde? det är ju i grunden openbox men lite mer nybörjarvänlig/användarvänligt.
<Barre> Kurdistan: för då är det någon annan som konfigurerat openbox åt mig ;)
<Kurdistan> vill man ha bling bling och ändå köra lättviktad då är ju e17 rätt DE
<Philip5> Barre: bah!
<Barre> funderar på #! nästa dator jag installera faktiskt
<Kurdistan> Barre: :) jag har inget emot openbox. just nu trivs jag med kde. dock önskar man att den var lite snälla mot datorn i form av resurser etc.
<Philip5> Barre: men det var väl typ kde 4.1 eller 4.2 då eller?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) vilka drivare kör du med?
<Barre> Philip5: nummret bakom kombinationen KDE spelar ingen roll..... det är bara spel för galleriet. Att sätta en versionssiffra so mär hög på den skiten är lönlöst. Det spelar ingen roll hur mycket läppstift du målar på en gris, det kommer fortfarande att vara en gris ;P
<Philip5> Barre: pfff
<Barre> *fniss*
<Kurdistan> Barre: :) du gillar verkligen inte kde.
<larsemil> smaken är väl som baken. ;)
<larsemil> i mitt fall sexig och snygg. i ditt fall vältränad och snabb!? ;D
<larsemil> oh by the way. fika vid 15 i sthlm någon? om inte kund ställer in igen då
<Barre> Kurdistan: jag trollar lite.. försöker skapa en reaktion på liket från studentstan... men säg inget till Philip5.. låt han få bli lite upprörd ;)
<Kurdistan> :) okej
<Kurdistan> Barre: du som gillar minimalistisk varför inte tiling
<Kurdistan> eller köra utan x :)?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jag vet ju att Barre älskar kde och han bara försöker låta lite tuff här i kanalen bland alla gnomare
<larsemil> Kurdistan: utan X suger ju
<Kurdistan> larsemil: ja, men du kan ju köra startx om du behöver x :).
<Barre> Kurdistan: missade tydligen mitt screenshot, går det att då det mer minimalistiskt än detta? ;)http://gargamel.nu/2010/03/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<Barre> Philip5: sssshhhh.. du skulle ju inte säga något... :X
<larsemil> Philip5: haha sanningen är ju ännu värre.
<larsemil> Philip5: osx....
<Kurdistan> Barre: :) nördigt.
<larsemil> nej städa köket!
<Philip5> larsemil: ja det är ju nästan så att om man gillar osx så har man diskvalifiserat sig att tycka till om andra system eller skrivbordsmiljöer
<larsemil> Philip5: förutom kde. det får man alltid dissa.
<Philip5> hehe
<Kurdistan> Barre: du som skriver hel del om sdd, vi har en stackars själ på forumet som har sdd relaterad problem.
<Kurdistan> vill du ta en titt?
<Philip5> det är så skönt med kde för man kan ta sånt för kde är så trygg i sig själv :D
<larsemil> så här går listan windows*, osx, kde, *tiling, *box, gnome3, unity, gnome2, emilmod
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jag gillar kde men kde bör bli lite snällare mot burken.
<Kurdistan> fasiken undrar hur dem ska få den fungera på mobiler och annat
<Kurdistan> Philip5: kde på en vanlig stationär burk är fint, men blir genast seg/långsam på en bärbar samt alla dess mindre kusiner.
<Philip5> äsch
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) kde gör ens burk windows seg
<Barre> KDE är lika rappt som windows 95 som kört i fem år...
<Kurdistan> tack :) gud för vänteläge
 * Barre säger: Mohahhahhahaaaa
<Kurdistan> kan tänka mig unity när lts utgåvan kommer ut. den i särklass snyggaste ubuntu utgåvan.
<Kurdistan> unity-rocks
<Barre> nu kräktes jag lite i munnen igen ;)
<Kurdistan> programcentral i ubuntu tycks få mkt kärlek. det är bra för användarvänligheten/nybörjarvänligheten
<Kurdistan> Barre: :) du tycks kräka som småbarn.
<Barre> hahaha.. .ja lite så är det faktiskt
<Kurdistan> Barre: har du testat ratpoisen?
<Kurdistan> :) kan vara din grej
<Barre> nej, det har jag inte... är inte färdig med openbox ännu....
 * Barre slår in presenter till yngsta dottern samtidigt som hag trashar KDE och/eller Philip5 
<Kurdistan> Barre: :) okej så länge du trivs med din DE så är ju allt annat oväsentligt.
<Kurdistan> kör du pcman eller thunar?
<Barre> Kurdistan: openbox != DE... det är en WE
<Barre> och med WE menar jag WM , window manager
<Kurdistan> :) Barre juste det var så det låg till med openbox
<Barre> pcman
<Philip5> Barre: mixar lite roligt med tråkigt alltså
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) kde rocks.
<Barre> Philip5: precis...
<Kurdistan> Philip5: varför blir som man skapar på skrivbordet på kde så konstiga?
<rolfblidborg|G5> halloj!
<Kurdistan> med gnome så skapades dem direkt efter den andra
<Barre> det är sjukt att ens yngsta dotter fyller sju imorgon... jag som inte åldrats alls...
<Kurdistan> med kde så hamnar den ovan på en annan
<Kurdistan> ser inte synkad ut
<Kurdistan> :) glömde skriva skrivbordsgenvägar
<Kurdistan> Barre: nice. ha det skoj med din prinsessa.
<Barre> blist
<larsemil> Barre: och jag har en son som började skolan och jag är ju inte gammal alls..
<Kurdistan> larsemil: hur går det med din awn?
<larsemil> Kurdistan: det går bra. varför undrar du? :)
<jonasbjork> larsemil: akta dig för kde 4.7.0 säger jag bara. sänkte min maskin :/
<Kurdistan> larsemil: http://imgur.com/kZdXB
<Kurdistan> jonasbjork: http://imgur.com/kZdXB  ta en titt. :)
<Barre> larsemil: det är sant.. men ordet att lägga märke till i min ångest var "YNGSTA" dotter :/
<jonasbjork> Kurdistan: om jag hade en grafisk miljö, hade jag gjort det
<Kurdistan> jonasbjork: :) hur menar du?
<larsemil> jonasbjork kör gentoo, då byter man inte DE på ett kick inte. ;)
<Kurdistan> larsemil: haha.
<larsemil> Kurdistan: var la fint, men såg ganska standard-kdeigt ut
<Kurdistan> :) larsemil det är standard kde. jag gillar bakgrundsbilden.
<Kurdistan> :=) har några fina tux bilder också
<larsemil> Kurdistan: ah, okej.
<Kurdistan> kör dem när windows folk är i närheten
<larsemil> såg en ruggigt snygg kde en gång.. har dock ingen länk till den längre tyvärr.
<madbear> larsemil: du är snygg
<Kurdistan> http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/49677
<larsemil> madbear: jag vet, du med. :) nu har du längre hår än mig!
<Kurdistan> :) bland de snyggaste bakgrundsbilder man kan ha
<Barre> larsemil: den snygga KDE-installationen var säkert photoshoppad
<larsemil> Barre: kanske. ;)
<Kurdistan> http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/169353
<Kurdistan> :) den sidan har härliga wallpapers
<madbear> larsemil: nu va jag tvungen att leta bild och jag hittade en bonusvideo oxå!
<larsemil> madbear: där var jag ju fortfarande halvt långhårig
<Kurdistan> Barre: nejdå ingen photoshop här. :P snarare gimpy. nejdå jag har varken sysslat med gimp/photoshop
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> :) 3-4 fjärde dagen jag lämnar mina päron helt ensam med linux burk
<madbear> larsemil: vad hände? fastnade du i handjagaren?
<madbear> :PPPPPP
<larsemil> madbear: jo ungefär
<Barre> vad???  vad har jag missat.. larsemil i page?
<larsemil> by the way kanalen. vem ska jag fakturera för en ny server? frivilliga kan pma mig
<larsemil> Barre: dreads -> rufs ->barrefrilla
<larsemil> nu sova
<Barre> larsemil: skicka fakturan till Nafallo ;)
<Barre> larsemil: sova??!!??? vad kör ni för tid där uppe?
<Kurdistan> Barre: bra svar. jag visste inte ubuntu alternate hade bättre hårdvarustöd
<Kurdistan> lärde mig något nytt idag
<saba> Jag lutar åt att köpa en macbook air, men det verkar vara hyfsat omöjligt att få Linux att köra felfritt på den. Går det att leva utan Linux och leva med OS X?
<saba> har kört Linux i 15 år. Det känns svårt.
<Richiie_> Nu har jag en fråga till er Bash Kungar där ute
<Richiie_> jag vill göra ett skript som kan ftpa saker mellan min PC till min (PS3) Playstation 3 som tillhandhåller en FTP server väldigt minimal & Avskalad sådan
<Kurdistan> saba: du gör det som är bäst för dig.
<cahoot> saba, det går men är inte lika kul, personligen tycker jag inte osx erbjuder ngt mervärde för mina behov
<Richiie_> frågan är bara hur jag ska gå tillväga då Curl inte var kompatibelt med den, så behöver jag köra via något som heter "Expect" man skapar sig som en buffert och i den bufferten körs kommandon i ett annat shell
<Richiie_> för vanliga shell kommandot "ftp" går susen men vet ej hur jag ska göra med expect.
<Richiie_> HeMan: är du kvar kompis ?
<coobra> ahha
<saba> Kurdistan: hoppas det, hmm
<Kurdistan> saba: personligen har jag svårt byta ut linux mot något annat
<Kurdistan> :) finns så många distar att bekanta sig me.
<Richiie_> Nån som kan hjälpa mig me bash skriptingen ?
<saba> ja, har mkt svårt att föreställa mig det bytet. Men är lite kär i air-n. Varför finns det inte nån vettig PC-tillverkare?
<Kurdistan> saba: :) verkar som hp kommer sälja ut sin pc sektion.
<Richiie_> saba: kan ni ta sånt där i Off Topic Sektion istället då det inte rör Ubuntu ?
<Richiie_> Kurdistan: gäller dig med Kurdo
<saba> Richiie_: det rör Ubuntu, om nån kör Ubuntu på Air skulle jag gärna prata med den personen.
<Kurdistan> Richiie_: någon lär svar dig om de sitter framför skärmen. sedan är det inte uteslutet ubuntu här.
<Richiie_> Alla bash skripting Gurus där ute, HeMan amelia jag behöver eran hjälp ASAP
<Richiie_> (Vill skriva ett bash skript som per automatik och simultant kan lägga över filer från min PC -> min PS3 problemet är bara att lftp och curl funkar inte endast vanliga inbyggda "FTP" shell kommandot går men för att skapa en buffert och skicka in kommandon i efterhand måste jag använda expect eller som HeMan nämnde tidigare ftp < kommandolista  är det någon som vet hur detta går till?
<saba> Richiie_: varför kör du inte /bin/ftp?
<Richiie_> saba: jo för att jag vill simultant att det ska plocka filer från en katalog där jag extraherat hemhyrda spel från ca 70 ~ rar arkiv
<Richiie_> och den ska ta rubbet och ftpa över bästa vore om man kunde göra nån slags function meny så man kan välja ifall man vill peta in dem på Interna eller Externa disken
<saba> Richiie_: om du vill köra igång flera processer från ett skript, kör ftp .. &
<Richiie_> saba: jag vet det men de blir ingen snygg lösning på det hela
<Richiie_> jag har redan ett unrar skript färdigt vill på något sätt kunna lägga till den här ftp delen i samma skript längre ner.
<Kurdistan> lycka till gott folk. ha det bäst. ska göra annat.
<saba> Richiie_: kanske jag inte förstår exakt hur du vill göra det, men om du vill köra igång flera simultana processer så är det så du gör det enklast.
<Richiie_> saba: ja men är ingen snygg lösning på det
<saba> Richiie_: vad är inte snyggt med ftp .. &?
<Richiie_> vill hellre som HeMan sa till mig köra ftp < kommando lista
<Richiie_> och i den listan har man kommandon som exekveras dock borde man kanske kunna modifiera dem beroende på vad de är för något som skickas
<Richiie_> för vissa saker vill jag lägga på interna disken dvs /dev_hdd0 på ps3
<saba> Richiie_: du kan fortfarande köra ftp < foo &
<Richiie_> andra saker vill jag ska hamna på /dev_usb002
<Richiie_> saba: hur tänkte du nu att foo ska hjälpa mig ? Jo givetvis kan jag starta det i bakgrunden så men ja, hur går jag tillväga för att manuellt kunna välja var filerna ska placeras ?
<Richiie_> eller tvingas jag ändra i kommando listan för varje enskild mapp som ska skickas ?
<saba> Richiie_: kör en loop, kör echo kommando >> /tmp/lista, kör ftp < /tmp/lista &, ta bort /tmp/lista, fortsätt loopen
<Richiie_> saba: ja men kan man på nått sätt skapa funktioner eller att den liksom kör echo "press 1 to put folder on internal harddrive"
<saba> kika in på read
<Richiie_> sen typ function 1 ;put /home/snake/PS3/Assassins-Creed /dev/usb_002
<Richiie_> saba mm men kan man köra reda i ftp shellet måtro? de är där skon tränger
<Richiie_> nej
<Richiie_> den har inte read implementerad, skriv ftp i ditt shell sen "?"
<saba> i bash kan du använda read för att läsa in nånting i en variabel
<saba> read foo
<saba> ..
<saba> echo $foo
<Richiie_> saba: det vet jag men så fort jag exekverar ftp kommandot så blir jag begränsad till de kommandon det tillhandhåller
<saba> ska inte detta vara automatiserat? du fastnar inte i ftp om du kör ftp < foo
<Richiie_> saba det har du rätt i måste bara skapa mig listan
<Richiie_> listan ska innehålla read och så de är sant
<saba> listan ska nog inte innehålla read
<Richiie_> saba kan man printa ut katalogers namn via bash måtro ?
<saba> du vill nog använda find
<Richiie_> så beroende på namnet så kör jag read och vadj ag skriver in där så kommer den köra put till antingen internal eller external
<saba> t ex find -type d
<saba> d som i directory mao.
<Richiie_> saba ok ska skapa mig kommando listan då
<saba> låter bra :)
<Richiie_> först o främst så kande va bra att ange login anonymous och password blankt
<Richiie_> eftersom ftp servern inte har några speciella inställningar på den fronten så den vet vad den ska mata in liksom
<HeMan> Richiie_: jag gör ett exempel till dig
<Richiie_> HeMan: tack för nu är min hjärna i högvarv och behöver inspiration
<HeMan> Richiie_: mitt 5 min hack, http://paste.ubuntu.com/673310/
<HeMan> Richiie_: inte så snyggt men du kanske får någon idé
<Richiie_> HeMan: ok då ska vi se för att förstå allt detta
<Richiie_> cat << EOF (EOF) vad är de för fil ?
<HeMan> << betyder "ta allt fram till" EOF (i detta fall)
<HeMan> man hade kunnat köra tre rader echo i stället
<Richiie_> HeMan: det är bra början helt klart, kan man kombinera och få in nå slags read och find -d i det här ?
<Richiie_> och sen köra en variabel typ $1 put /dev_hdd0
<Richiie_> $2 put /dev_usb002
<HeMan> Richiie_: jag gör ett nytt exempel
<Richiie_> beroende på om ja skriver 1 eller 2 kommer de puttas där
<HeMan> Richiie_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/673316/
<HeMan> Richiie_: dock otestad
<Richiie_> HeMan: ska se
<Richiie_> HeMan: När du Pipar till FTP
<Richiie_> innebär de att den kmr ftpa över alla *.mp3 som du söker efter på rad 8 ?
<HeMan> Richiie_: jo
<HeMan> Richiie_: det kommer bli en lång lista med put fil1.mp3, put fil2.mp3 osv
<Richiie_> HeMan: skulle va grymt om jag kunde göra samma men ist med Kataloger
<Richiie_> rakt av färdiga kataloger med innehåll som ska över
<Richiie_> kan man få in en read sträng och skapa en variabel där ?
<HeMan> Richiie_: find -d .
<Richiie_> typ köra en echo "put files on internal drive press 1"
<HeMan> Richiie_: hur tänkte du då?
<Richiie_> $1 = put (file) /dev_usb002
<Richiie_> $2 = put (file) /dev_hdd0
<Richiie_> men värsta är att jag tror om man ska skicka något via "ftp"
<saba> ett problem med for i in `find .. ` är att filnamn med space, t ex 'foo bar.txt' i kommer bli tolkat som: for i in foo bar.txt
<Richiie_> så måste man först välja local site var det är man vill skicka
<saba> alltså put foo och put bar.txt och inte put foo bar.txt
<Richiie_> och sen remote, bästa vore att ställa in från början vilken katalog den ska titta i
<Richiie_> på min lokala dator
<johanbr> verkar som ubuntu-se.org/planet/ inte uppdateras... nån som känner ansvar för det?
<Richiie_> HeMan: man skapar sig en variabel och sen kör via read
<Richiie_> om den får in rätt värde i read så exekverar den kommandot som variabeln är
<Richiie_> vore häftigt om de gick
<Dynamit> ser på film men råkade titta lite, i teorin och i praktiken vad jag kan se så går det att få att funka som ni vill ha det
<Dynamit> kan dock inte svara på hur det exakt ska gå till
<HeMan> Richiie_: jag måste tyvärr ge mig
<Richiie_> HeMan: why? :(
<HeMan> Richiie_: ta hand om hus och hem...
<Richiie_> HeMan: kan vi pratas vid här imorgon bitti måtro?
<Richiie_> saba: du har inte lust att hjälpa mig få klur på de här ?
<HeMan> Richiie_: beror på hur mycket jag har att göra
<saba> Richiie_: inuti din loop kör du read choice; if [ "$choice" = .. ]; then .. ; fi;
<Richiie_> saba: ahaaa
<saba> ett tips är att loopa igenom resultatet av find . -type d och i loopen köra echo .. >> kommandolista, och -sist- ftp < kommandolista
<Richiie_> saba: of cource! givetvis ska jag köra på det
<Richiie_> saba: du verkar va ett geni när de gäller bash scripting :)
<Richiie_> saba: men om jag kör echo .. >> kommandolista då kommer saker hamna i slutet på kommandolistan ?
<Richiie_> om jag förstår dig helt rätt nu
<saba> ja
<Richiie_> saba: vad vill jag ska hamna i slutet av kommando listan när jag kör find . -type d och i loopen ? Vilken loop Find loopen eller? att outputen ska hamna i kommandolistan ?
<Dynamit> synd att jag inte kan hjälpa er, är inte så hemma på Bash Skript än. Hade det varit Bat så hade det varit helt annan sak för det kan jag
<saba> exakt vad du ska köra i ftp ska stå i kommandolistan, så innan loopen får du köra echo cd ... >> kl, inuti loopen kör du echo put .. >> kl, efter loopen kör du ftp < kl
<andol> Jomentitta, varje gång någon skriver kommandolista så highlightar min irssi på andol :)
<Philip5> någon här som brukar leka med email-server med stöd för imap? är det upp till servern eller klienten om imap ska låsas av klient som är inloggad så inte andra klienter med samma användare kan vara inloggad från flera ställen samtidigt?
<Philip5> amelia, Barre eller andol: ping!
<Philip5> jag har nu utnämnt er till imap masters
<andol> Philip5: Kan jag inte bara få vara mästare i största allmänhet? :)
<andol> Philip5: Är det ens ett problem i IMAP-sammanhang med flera samtidiga sessioner utav samma användare?
<Philip5> andol: för mig är det det
<Philip5> andol: min android-klient låser min imap så jag inte kan gå in med min kontact-klient för den säger att imap är låst av användare
<Philip5> undrar om det är servern eller klienten som gör den låsningen
<andol> Ahh, det där var ett nytt fenomen för mig.
<andol> (= vet ej)
<Philip5> det är ju comhem server vettu
<bonds> amelia: 220r är det jag har.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: du sköter dig
<x_link> Philip5: Ja, fast detta är nog den sista veckan jag gör det på vardagar tror jag =)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Var är du? ;) http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Vem skrev?
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Me.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Jag syns i statistiken: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Hey!
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Har du legat lågt eller är det något fel?
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Jo, jag såg det innan! :-)
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Pillade med macen och pcn dog och jag hade ingen ork att dra om sladdar, har en uppsättning tangentbord/mus/skärm till tre datorer :-/
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Men jag ska försöka sova nu, gn!
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Drar gång det imorgon igen, tror jag kom typ 27%, ej säker
<rolfblidborg|iPa> realubot:  har du samma nick på flera datorer? Fan vad fort det gick att fåmihop tre!
<rolfblidborg|iPa> Men nu sova, god natt! :-)
<realubot> rolfblidborg|iPa: Nej. Jag har bara använt en dator.
<realubot> rolfblidborg|iPa: Natti!
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-24
<realubot> Hm, hårddisken rasslar oroande mycket.
<Philip5> släng ut den
<realubot> Philip5: Det är ju bara några månader gammal. :S
<realubot> Jag testade Unity idag för första gången och jag är faktiskt imponerad. :D
<realubot> Jag tyckte inte alls att Unity var så dåligt som många har sagt. Jag tycker det var riktigt bra även om vissa detaljer behöver finslipas.
<Philip5> jag har inte provat det så pass att jag kan uttala mig och än mindre göra en jämförelse mot vanliga gnome
<realubot> Philip5: Jag gillar Unity bättre än Gnome 2. Problemet är att det kanske blir svårt att kombinera Unity med tiling wm.
<realubot> Det jag gillar mest med Unity är att sidpanelen försvinner när man maximerar fönster. Detta tillsammans med globalbar gör så att skärmytan används mer effektivt än i en vanlig skrivbordsmiljö..
<realubot> Dessutom är Unitys menyer mycket mer lättnavigerade än menyerna i Gnome 2.
<Philip5> har ingen aning
<Philip5> men nu ska jag logga ut
<realubot> Fegis.
<Philip5> jo men kde är ju bäst så då behöver jag inte prata om variationer i träsket :P
<Namratiug> ngn inne?
<phnom> Morrn
<whomee> mörrn
<Barre> morrn morrn...
<Spixx> Godmorgon Ubuntu-seeeee!
<Dynamit> god morgon
<Dynamit> godmorgon hahaha vet inte varför jag gjorde mellanrum
<Spixx> ;)
<Spixx> Om du inte gillar att äta morgonen då?
<Dynamit> det var en sak :DP
<Dynamit> Vad ska du göra idag då Spixx?
<Spixx> fixa dhcpd ipv6 server som krånglar, uppdatera massa gamla härkar osv osv. Själv?
<Dynamit> typ ingenting vänta på att en kompis ska fixa min RROD på gamla Xbox360 min
<Dynamit> får se om han fixar en jtag moderkort åt mig
<Dynamit> istället
<Spixx> Dynamit: skaffa ett jobb :)
<Dynamit> eller istället var fel ord egentligen
<Dynamit> vrf
<Spixx> ;) kewl?
<Dynamit> vadå kewl?
<Spixx> Det är roligt, man lär sig saker osv :?
<Dynamit> a du menar att jag ska laga själv eller?
<Spixx> Ja! Annars vinner du inget på det!
<Dynamit> försökte laga 0102 och verkades som jag lyckades då det blev 0020
<Dynamit> men det är gpu fel det också
<Spixx> :(
<Spixx> Har aldrig lekt med xbox :)
<Dynamit> Men han jobbar med det hela dagarna så han har mer vana
<Spixx> ah
<Spixx> dåså :)
<Dynamit> han tar mer den sig till jobbet nu
<Dynamit> sedan om det blir det moderkortet eller jtag moderkort det får man se
<Spixx> Ah, vad innebär Jtag? Chippat?
<Dynamit> Xbox360 går inte att chippa
<Dynamit> man flashar
<Dynamit> och det är den DvD-Enheten redan
<Dynamit> ska förklara vad Jtag är snart
<Dynamit> han kan ju "råka" byta moderkortet till en som går att Jtag och har rätt dashboard som går att Jtag om det ligger tillräcklit många som ingen skulle märka om ett försvinner. eller om han har tagit någon av dem han har hemma
<Spixx> ;)
<Dynamit> The hack allows you to run unsigned code also known as homebrew. Homebrew code allows the Xbox 360 console to do extended features outside what was planned by the manufacturer (Microsoft). e.g. Running Applications, Emulators, Linux, File browser capabilities, loaders for XEX (the 360 executable file), Copying Games from DVD to HDD and much more. The term (home brew) means software which wasn't made by a large company or organisation
<Dynamit>  however is simply made at home by a individual or team of people (usually enthusiast or students)
<Dynamit> Homebrew capabilities are really limitless, as it depends on the scene to make releases, many members of forums have made their own programming teams some work individually.
<Dynamit> en liten text om vad Jtag är
<Spixx> Ah, så entusiast hack för att få in mjukvara
<Dynamit> Convert Xbox Live Arcade Demos to Full Version - With XM360 (Homebrew Application) for Xbox 360 consoles, you are able to convert Xbox Live Arcade Demos into the real full version thing. Excellent for everyone who enjoys those minigames.
<Dynamit> hahahahahaha
<Dynamit> finns mycket man kan göra med Jtag Xbox360
<Dynamit> Se på min PS2 jag kan göra mycket med den som den inte var menad från början att kunna göra
<Dynamit> Då den är Chippad med Matrix Infinity'
<Dynamit> Mitt Wii klarar av mycket som den inte heller är menad för att kunna göra egentligen
<Spixx> Skulle vilja få mitt Wii chippat :) så jag kan spela filmer på det osv
<Dynamit> chippa
<Dynamit> finns mjukvaru mod
<Spixx> Jo men då måste du väll ha ett specifikt spel
<Dynamit> beror på vilket Firmware du har
<Spixx> Ah
<Dynamit> och chippen är lika enkla för Nintendo att slå tillfälligtvis som det är med mjukvaru mod
<Dynamit> det är därför en del måste uppdatera chippen firmware för att chippet ska börja funka
<Dynamit> SÃ¥ vilken Firmware har du Spixx?
<Spixx> Dunno :)
<Dynamit> titta då
<Dynamit> det står i wii system settings
<Dynamit> högstupp till höger
<Spixx> ;) jag e på jobbet
<Dynamit> ok
<Dynamit> vi säger så här
<Dynamit> har du internet anslutning till den?
<Dynamit> försöker ta reda på vad den har genom att ställa dig en del frågor
<Spixx> ;) well jag har den i en låda någonstans hemma :D
<Dynamit> ok med andra ord ingen internet anslutning till den
<Dynamit> Vad är det nyaste spelet du har spelat på den för något
<Spixx> Wii sports :)
<Dynamit> ok bra
<Dynamit> när köpte du den
<Dynamit> - / vilken modell är det
<Dynamit> Svart Wii, Vit Wii, Röd Wii?
<Spixx> Vit :)
<Dynamit> inköpt när
<Dynamit> ?
<Spixx> en tidig modell, aldrig uppdaterad heller: )
<Dynamit> bra har du tur är det 3.2e
<Dynamit> vilket är den bästa firmwaren för homebrew
<Dynamit> så när du kommer hem så skicka pm till mig med vilken firmware det är så kan jag hjälpa dig hur du ska göra
<Spixx> :D
<Dynamit> naturligt vis så kommer jag förklara hur du ska undvika vissa saker också ;
<Dynamit> )
<Spixx> tur det, har funderat länge :P problemet just nu är att jag inte har någon TV: P
<Dynamit> det räcker ju med dator med rätt portar
<Dynamit> eller tv-kort och rf-modul till wii
<Dynamit> jag har 1TiB hdd till mitt Wii har även 1,5TiB men har slarvat bort den, men den borde ligga i lägenheten någonstans
<Dynamit> Naturligtvis bara sånt som jag äger org. av
<Dynamit> När lär du vara hemma då Spixx eller är det helt omöjligt för dig att starta wii för du inte har något sätt att se bild på?
<Richiie_> Dynamit: kan en WII tillhandhålla en FTP server om man knäcker den?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Dynamit> Ja man kan anv. Wii som FTP men ser inte vitsen med det
<Richiie_> HeMan: tjena kompis
<Richiie_> HeMan: håller på från jobbet och meckar ftp kommando lista filen :)
<Dynamit> men tar mer detalj. i pm tror jag då detta är lite fel kanal för prata om sådant
<HeMan> Richiie_: trevligt!
<Richiie_> HeMan: måste lösa det som sagt, "Saba" en kille som hänger här nämnde att jag borde köra något i stil med
<Dynamit> Richiie_ så vill du veta mer exakt och prata mer om det med mig så bör vi ta det i pm
<Richiie_> Dynamit: ingen fara, jag tänker som sagt göra ett bash skript som kan Ftpa information mellan min PC och PS3an i mitt fall då i vardagsrummet
<Richiie_> men måste köra if satser if read is do för att få nån slags "meny" variabel $1 = put file /dev_hdd0
<Dynamit> I win hade jag lätt kunna göra det
<Richiie_> variabel $2 = put file /dev_usb002
<Richiie_> beroende på om man vill put saker på intern / extern disk
<Dynamit> för då hade jag skrivit i autoit
<Dynamit> eller möjligtvis i bat beroende exakt på vad jag skulle känna mig för
<Richiie_> Dynamit: ja men nu sysslar vi med BASH the bourne again shell :-) #BASH where there is a shell there is a way
<Dynamit> men är inte så helt inne i Shell än
<Richiie_> HeMan: är du grym på If satser i kombination med read om man tilldelar en variabel?
<coobra> tjoe
<HeMan> Richiie_: kan vara vits att köra case i stället
<Coffe> morrn
<coobra> hur mår alla fina ubuntuianer
<Richiie_> HeMan: case ?
<coobra> arch+++ mongos får INTE svara
<Richiie_> HeMan: förstod inte vad du menade med case ?
<HeMan> Richiie_: jag letar ett exempel
<HeMan> Richiie_: case i stället för if
<bamsefar> switch(foo) case bar: do_shit(); break; default: do_default_shit(); break; }
<Richiie_> ok för en snubbe "Saba" sa till mig igår att if $choice do kommando, dvs köra med read
<Richiie_> behöver egentligen bara 2 variabler
<Richiie_> $1 = put folder /ps3/dev_hdd0
<Richiie_> $2 = put folder /ps3/dev_usb002 beroende på var jag vill lägga katalogerna på intern eller extern disk
<Richiie_> men jag undrar lite om jag måste cd'a in till katalogerna för att kunna skicka informationen dit
<Richiie_> eller om den klarar av att ha detta förinställt i ftp < kommandolistan
<phnom> coobra: Om man är ett nyligen tillbakakonvererat archmongo då? :P
<phnom> Gah, eduroam suger. Precis som sin föregångare, och nätverket innan det...
<coobra> phnom: /quit
<coobra> ;p
<HeMan> yey, vyatta 6.3!
<phnom> :P
<coobra> heh
<Richiie_> HeMan: hur går de?
<Richiie_> HeMan: måste jag inte tvinga in kommandona från Ftp kommando listan via expect?
<whomee> skojsigt när man läser vissa forum och merparten säger att ubuntu endast funkar som en nybörjardist .. orka sätta sig in i diskussionen där :/
<Dynamit> Det funkar bra för avancerade anv. också men det kan ju finnas i saker i Ubuntu som följer med som man inte behöver
<Dynamit> men det är upp till alla hur man vill göra
<whomee> absolut
<Dynamit> Det är bra att man känner folk som har tillgång till saker man skulle behöva men är för lat för att leta efter
<Dynamit> man bara säger kan jag få x så kommer svaret oftast vist här har du
<Pingviller> Hej! nån som vet om man kan återställa apache2's config utan att behöva ominstallera hela LAMP-stacken? den slutade fungera
<phnom> Borde la finnas en default-config i /usr/lib/apache eller nåt sånt kan jag tänka mig
<Jarulf> dpkg-reconfigure på lämpligt paket kanske?
<Coffe> Pingviller, om du kollar i /var/log/syslog så kanske du ser vad som är fel .
<phnom> Ja, det borde också fungera.
<phnom> Eller så borkar man inte hela configen så brutalt att man inte vet vad som är vad längre ;)
<Coffe> Pingviller,  om du inte har något jätte hemligt i den .. posta den på en pastebin, så kan vi nog hitta vad som är fel
<Pingviller> phnom: jag har svart bälte i bork-won-do
<Coffe> Pingviller,   vilken fil har du ändrat i ?
<phnom> man borde egentligen versionshantera alla configfiler man har, det vore najs.
<Pingviller> har ändrat en hel del, för att få request ticket 4 att fungera. någonstans i händelseförloppet så slutade apache vilja starta :P
<Coffe> phnom,  etckeeper
<phnom> Coffe: Snajsigt.
<Coffe> phnom,  jaou. anv i något år nu
<phnom> Det skulle jag haft för några år sen när jag hade en massa fina etc-filer :P Har inget som jag behöver confa där nu.
<HeMan> Richiie_: det är logiken som skapar listan kommando-listan till ftp som är det du ska göra
<Pingviller> oj jag hade skrivit jättedumt på ett ställe! :P det där med att backuppa configfilerna ska jag definitivt börja med
<HeMan> Richiie_: då spelar det ingen roll om du gör det i bash eller expect
<HeMan> etckeeper ftw!
<Richiie_> HeMan: jo de är sant ska kika vidare på de nu
<Pingviller>  * Restarting web server apache2                                         [ OK ] /me is happy
<Dynamit> synd att Usb Loader Gx har IOS spärr som inte tillåter IOS slot under 200 för det innebar att jag är tyvärr tvungen att ha samma IOS i två IOS slot's
<Dynamit> men men
<Dynamit> stör inte mig så jäkla mycket
 * phnom antecknar...
<larsemil> Barre: jag var så tröööött igår!
<Pingviller> är det någon som är haj på att confa apache och orkar hjälpa mig med att följa instruktionerna i https://github.com/bestpractical/rt/blob/stable/docs/web_deployment.pod ? eftersom jag tydligen är duktig på att borka sönder allt ;)
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Hej, finns det något språk i webdesign där man kan göra en viss färg till en länk, intefärglägga länken utan att tex all svart på sidan blir aktiv länk
<larsemil> Maxjiiiiiizy: du menar att all färg på en sida som är rosa ska bli en länk?
<Pingviller> Maxjiiiiiizy: nej
<phnom> Maxjiiiiiizy: Webdesign, your doing it wrong. :P
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Precis, så en bild med fyra färger kan länka till fura olika sidor
<Pingviller> Maxjiiiiiizy: du får göra det på det gamla knepiga sättet :P men det är inte en ubuntu-fråga
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Det är webdesign i ubuntu
<larsemil> Maxjiiiiiizy: det långa svaret är: kanske javascript. det korta är: nej det går inte
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Vilket svagt språk
<Pingviller> ubuntu är inte ett webbspråk, det är ett operativsystem :P
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Pongvillepille, ja vet, herre juwd
<larsemil> Maxjiiiiiizy: jag säger ju att det går med javascript
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Lars, haha, läste bara korta svaret
<phnom> Pingviller: Det ät inte OT öht att fråga om såna saker :P
<Dynamit> och anv. php och css så ska du se
<larsemil> Maxjiiiiiizy: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2541481/get-average-color-of-image-via-javascript
<Dynamit> java eller php med css
<Pingviller> phnom: inte ett dugg alltså :)
<Dynamit> men nu ska jag spela lite Red Steel 2
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Lars, tCk, intressant
<larsemil> Maxjiiiiiizy: ätit svamp eller? du är lite konstig idag.
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Nwj, sitter via mobil dock
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Jobbigt att stava rätt
<coobra> haha
<Maxjiiiiiizy> För tidigt för frukost
<Barre> larsemil: det var uppenbart
<larsemil> Barre: bra. kan känna jag måste förklara lite ibland när det är sthlmare inblandade
<Barre> larsemil: hur menar du nu?
<Barre> kan du förklara O.o
 * Barre gillar "snapshot"-funktinoen i Wifi-analyzer
<Pingviller> hjärnsläpp, hur är det man söker igenom hela hårddisken efter en katalog som heter typ "xyz" ?
<Barre> någon som vet om telia levererar ipv6 via "Öppen Fiber"?
<sluskpetter> find / -name "*xyz*"
<sluskpetter> Någon som vet vad i helvete som är fel med världen när det inte går att bli hörd om man inte har sjukt mycket pengar redan?
<Barre> Pingviller: find / -type d -name *xyz*     så är det bara kataloger och inte filer i svarsresultatet
<Pingviller> Barre: tack
<delhage> "*xyz*" för säkerhets skull
<Barre> sant...
<Barre> lasagne och pankakstårta idag?
<Barre> sorry....
<whomee> pannkakstårta .. mmmmmmmm
<Numn> nån som vet hur jag kan fixa senaste via  "thunderbird"
<larsemil> find /stockholm -type cooling -name *delhage*
<larsemil> ./delhage
<larsemil> oh.
<larsemil> hej delhage
<delhage> va?
<larsemil> jag letade efter coolingar i sthlm och hittade dig. tjena
<larsemil> hur gåre för bajen rå.
<delhage> heh
<delhage> vi vann i måndags
<larsemil> mot quiding. grattis. :D
<Barre> Numn: det borde ligga på någon PPA någonstans...
<delhage> men det känns ju allt annat än stabilt
<delhage> Brage då?
<Barre> Numn: google is your friend ;) http://unixmen.com/software/1857-thunderbird-60-has-been-released-ppa-ubuntu
<larsemil> delhage: sådär just nu
<Numn> Barre, hittade fick skriva thunderbird ppa så hittade jag den rätta ppa :P
<speakman> morrn
<Numn> Barre, tack för hjälpen
 * Barre ska beställa flyg och hotell till/i Kalifornien nu
<Dynamit> Kaaaabooooooom
<Dynamit> Vilken jävla smäll
<Coffe> Barre,  stackare :P
<Coffe> någon som har tips på bra COLO i usa ?
<delhage> Barre: vad ska du göra där då?
<Barre> delhage: jöbbe
<Numn> va nice!
<delhage> Barre: kurs eller nåt?
<Numn> nån som vet hur jag ta bort kör och programlist från menyn?
<Barre> delhage: både och, kurs och nått annat (känner mig hemlig)
<Barre> men nu kanske det visar sig att det krockar med London... doh!
<delhage> Barre: behöver man visum och arbetstillstånd?
<Barre> delhage: vet faktiskt inte, vi har en rese-byrå som sköter allt sånt åt mig :)
<delhage> ok
<Barre> men jag kan återkomma om nu resan blir av...
<Dynamit> Vad händer då?
<larsemil> Numn: högerklicka och ta bort?
<Numn> nope inte i menyn :S
<propus> Dynamit: inte ett skit.. har tråkigt.. måste ta tag i min firewall men orkar inte just nu.. ;-P
<phnom> Numn: Du får nog ta bort "specialmenyerna" manuellt om du inte vill ha dem.
<larsemil> Numn: du pratar om standard gnome menyn eller unity?
<Dynamit> som jag då jag tillåter smb men jag kommer inte åt datorerna i nätverket fast smb porterna är öppna
 * larsemil kör bara nfs
<phnom> larsemil: xfce om han fortfarande kör det
<Numn> har ingen aning jag kör ju xubuntu
<Dynamit> xde
<Dynamit> med andra ord
<propus> Dynamit: något som bromsar i iptables?
<Numn> haha xde :)
<phnom> xfce
<Dynamit> borde inte vara det
<larsemil> Numn: ja då har jag ingen aning
<Dynamit> finns inget i den
<phnom> Numn: Det stpr precis hur du ska göra i deras wiki som jag länkade dig till sist.
<Dynamit> anv. Firestart som GUI orkar inte hålla på helt manuellt
<phnom> s/stpr/står/
<Dynamit> FireStarter för att vara exakt
<Numn> hmm ok
<Numn> kommer dock inte ihåg länken
<phnom> Numn: http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<propus> Dynamit: okey... själv kör jag ufw på min workstation och mikrotik i min firewall.
<Dynamit> hahaha i routern kör jag webCGI
<Dynamit> som web interface är det OpenWrt
<Numn> phnom, vad menar du med s/stpr/står? :S
<larsemil> Numn: att han menade att skriva står istället för stpr
<Numn> aha :/
<propus> Dynamit: är de på ditt interna nätverk du inte får smb att fungera?
<Dynamit> ja
<Dynamit> fast porten är öppen i brandväggen
<Dynamit> stänger jag av brandväggen funkar det fel fritt
<Dynamit> portarna för att vara exakt
<propus> Dynamit: vad jag ser så har du inte någon smb port öppen..
<Dynamit> klart internt
<Dynamit> inte ext. tror du jag är dum
<Dynamit> aldrig ha nätverksdelning öppen externt
<propus> Dynamit: näeh.. de tror jag inte.. men vad har firewallen med de interna nätverket att göra?
<Dynamit> min brandvägg i Linux maskinen
<Dynamit> är det som blockar
<Dynamit> måste stänga av den varje gång jag ska anv. smb
<Dynamit> för att komma åt windows maskinerna
<propus> Dynamit: stäng av den ensväng om du vill alltså.
<Dynamit> det är ju det att brandväggen i datorn ska jag inte behöva stänga av bara för att porten inte är öppen enligt brandväggen
<Dynamit> det är det som stör mig
<Jarulf> Dynamit: Loggning i iptables eller Wireshark kanske kan vara till hjälp?
<Dynamit> jag kan alla interna ip nummer också
<Dynamit> om det är frågan om att jag ska behöva tillåta dem manuellt
<Dynamit> men borde gå att det att förstå ändå
<Dynamit> att den tillåter hemnätverket att anv. smb
<Kimmen> smb använder 3 olika portar har jag för mig, beroende på vilken klient
<Dynamit> men alla är öppna
<Dynamit> men ska se om det funkar nu när jag bytte til ufw
<Kimmen> med ufw kan du ju tillåta tjänsten som sådan
<Dynamit> kan med Firestarter också
<Kimmen> jag litar då mer på att handknacka reglerna, då vet man att det blir rätt och oftast varför det int efunkar
<Dynamit> så du går in i routern om du har någon via ssh och skriver in porten
<Dynamit> och laddar om tabellen
<Dynamit> i stället för att anv. web interface och mata in och spara ändringen
<Dynamit> så det ändras av sig själv och verkställs
<Kimmen> jag har skript som laddar om reglerna
<Kimmen> och jag har inte riktigt så stor foliehatt att jag blockerar trafik från interna nätet till det interna nätet
<Dynamit> låt rätt person försöka komma åt din trafik får du se hur smart det är att inte ha brandvägg i datorerna
<Dynamit> för då är det bara brandväggen för ext. trafik som kontrolleras och hindras vilket, innebär att kommer man förbi den kan man anv. alla datorerna som slav
<Kimmen> det har jag, ingen i routern däremot som blockar trafik internt
<Dynamit> se då kan man anv. den svagheten
<Dynamit> vilket innebär enklare att göra slavar av dem
<Kimmen> ser fortfarande inte vitsen med att blocka portar i routern för det interna nätet
<Dynamit> det gör den inte
<Dynamit> herregud
<Dynamit> det är brandväggen i datorn som hindrar
<Kimmen> du skrev då routern förut
<Dynamit> vart
<Dynamit> klistra in texten
<Dynamit> så ska jag förklara exakt vad jag menar
<Kimmen> min terminal gillar inte kopiera, men du skrev: "så du går in i routern om du har någon via ssh och skriver in porten"
<Dynamit> jag menade den jag pratade med
<Dynamit> läs allt innan också
<Kimmen> var nästan 1 timme före det som nån annan än jag skrivit nåt här förutom du
<Dynamit> jasså då missade din terminal det då
<Kimmen> men sak samma, jag tycker ändå det är bättre att handknacka reglerna än använda ett gränssnitt för det då de oftast lägger till lite för mycket eller inte helt rätt
<einand> Dynamit: brandvägg behövs inte
<einand> om du inte har tjänster som är öppna
<Dynamit> nää inte kondom heller
<Dynamit> det är ju samma sak
<einand> nej
<phnom> Kimmen: Du är säkert en sån som sitter och skriver egna sökalgoritmer bara för att de i libben kan man ju inte lita på. ;)
<einand> absolut inte
<einand> snarare mer att du behöver inte kondom om du inte har sex
<flamr> vad kör ni för charset här inne? (ser mina svenska bokstäver ok ut?)
<phnom> flamr: Se topic, och ja.
<einand> brandvägg behövs inte, om du inte har en tjänst som är öppen, som skall filteras mellan ditt privat nätverk och ditt publika
<phnom> worksforme
<Dynamit> men herre gud
<Dynamit> lyssnar någon
<Kimmen> phnom: inte direkt men jag tycker inte ufw funkade för mig och de andra brandväggsbyggar verktyg jag använt har inte gjort det jag tyckt de ska göra
<Dynamit> på vad jag skriver
<einand> har du tex in några tjänster igång, så behöver du ingen brandvägg
<flamr> såg utf8, men ändå osäker eftersom det ser ut som skit när jag skriver meningarna i irssi. tack :)
<phnom> Dynamit: Nä, jag har lite svårt att höra dig...
<Dynamit> hahaaha
<Dynamit> vad du var rolig
<phnom> flamr: Då är det ditt irssi som är trasigt ;)
<flamr> och era ä ser ut som "a
<flamr> phnom: guess so :)
<Dynamit> då är det din klient
<phnom> Eller din terminal
<Dynamit> bara välja
<Kimmen> allt ser då ok ut i mitt irssi
<phnom> Eller din screen, om du har en sån
<Kurdistan> flamr: din utf8 är bra. äöå fungerar. :)
<einand> jag är rätt säker på att en brandvägg inte behövs i de flesta privata hem, utan räcker med att spärra routingen för portar
<Kimmen> jag håller med einand
<Dynamit> jo tjena med dem attackerna jag råkar ut för
<phnom> thirded
<Dynamit> inte en chans
<einand> Dynamit: jo
<Dynamit> glöm det
<einand> brandvägg lär inte göra ett piss ändå
<Dynamit> om du vill vara slave så va det
<einand> det är jag inte
<flamr> någon mer än jag som märkt att när man trycker typ Super+D (visa/göm) skrivbordet, så hoppar Dash fram? rätt störande
<Dynamit> jo hindra dem mera
<Kurdistan> Dynamit: :) jag har aldrig behövt bry mig köra grafisk brandväggs gui i linux
<Kurdistan> :)
<Dynamit> det är bara att jag är lat
<Dynamit> har du hört talas om det?
<flamr> samma sak för Super+W (scale-pluginet)
<phnom> flamr: Dash?
<flamr> trodde den heter så. den rutan som kommmer när man bara trycker Super
<flamr> den med "sökfält och genvägar
<einand> Dynamit: alltså, om du inte har en tjänst som lyssnar, så är brandvägg totalt onödigt
<Dynamit> ingen ide att prata med er just nu helt klart
<phnom> flamr: Det gör den nog, kör inte Unity så jag vet inte :)
<Dynamit> ingen verkar ju läsa allting
<Kimmen> nej kom tillbaka när du lyssnar
<Dynamit> lyssnar
<flamr> phnom: inte jag heller, förrän ganska nyligen :P
<einand> Dynamit: jag rekomenderar att du pluggar på nätverk litebättre så förstår du våra argument
<Dynamit> ni lyssnar fn inte
<Kimmen> eller läser och förstår då
<Dynamit> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Kurdistan> för vanliga desktop användare är brandvägg meckande helt onödigt i linux
<phnom> flamr: Men det är väl bara att byta shortcut för compiz-pluginsen?
<Dynamit> era i********** är det någon som borde lära sig hur det funkar så är det helt klart ni
<whomee> haha
<Dynamit> bara för att ni inte blir attackerad
<whomee> på jobbet blir vi attackerade dagligen
<Kurdistan> Dynamit: :) lugna dig vännen.
<einand> Dynamit: det finns inget att attakera
<phnom> flamr: Typiskt den här buggen https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/774514
<whomee> men ändå kör vi inte interna brandväggar
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 774514 in ayatana-design "Unity hijacks super combos without informing Compiz" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<flamr> phnom: det var buggen jag var ute efter, sökte lite med kom inte på de rätta sökorden, uppenbarligen
<einand> Dynamit: förklara för mig, om du inte kör en tjänst, hur skall en brandvägg skydda?
<flamr> tack :)
<whomee> tillåter vi dom inte att komma in innanför de yttre brandväggarna så går vi rätt säkra
<einand> och ännu roligare, 99% av fallen är brandväggen falsksäkerhet
<einand> om du har en webserver tex, och ändå har port 80 öppen, lär brandväggen inte hjälpa ett piss
<Dynamit> fuck råkade q
<einand> 13:22:25 < einand> och ännu roligare, 99% av fallen är brandväggen falsksäkerhet
<einand> 13:22:40 < einand> om du har en webserver tex, och ändå har port 80 öppen, lär brandväggen inte hjälpa ett piss
<Dynamit>  hahaha den porten är skickad dit den ska
<Kurdistan> :) grabbar lugna ner er nu. så mkt liv för brandvägg? detta är inte windows. :)
<Dynamit> men jag orkar fn inte diskutera med er för ni verkar inte lyssna
<einand> säkraste metoden som finns, är att inte köra tjänster
<Kimmen> finns det inget som svarar på port X så finns det inget att ansluta till, även om port X är öppen
<Dynamit> den går ändå anv.
<Dynamit> om man vet hur
<einand> Dynamit: nej
<Dynamit> vi säger så
<whomee> finner det roande det här :)
<Kurdistan> :) herregud ni är för roliga.
<Kimmen> rätt så
<Kurdistan> andas
<Dynamit> säg det åt dem som kommer åt datorer som inte finns enligt många
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kimmen> tror nån ska lyfta på foliehatten så de kan använda ögonen och öronen
<whomee> Dynamit: har du väldigt känslig information som folk vill lägga ner tid på att komma åt?
<einand> men gör du som du vill, att köra en brandvägg i ditt fall lär inte skada, så ha du igång den om du mår bättre av det
<einand> whomee: tja, det spelar förstås ingen roll, är du oskyddad kan du bli en slave i ett botnät
<einand> fast det lär inte brandväggen hjälpa mot ändå
<whomee> einand: tänkte precis skriva de men :/
<Kurdistan> grabbar om Dynamit vill använda sig av grafisk gränsnitt för mecka med brandväggsinställningar låt honom.
<whomee> du ska va så snabb
<Kimmen> är ju oftast pga användaren man åker dit
<einand> har du tur, kanske,  ditt antiviusprogram kan fixa det, men inte troligt
<speakman> ah - ett flame war och jag missade alltihop?
<Dynamit> jag orkar inte ens diskutera med er
<Dynamit> för ni verkar inte veta vad verkligheten är just nu
<einand> Dynamit: rekomenderar att du pluggar nätverksteknik och säkerhet
<Kurdistan> einand: snälla tagga ner några varv.
<Kurdistan> vi har förstått din ståndpunkt
<einand> Kurdistan: gillar inte att han sprider FUD som sanning
<einand> någon stackare kanske tror på honom
<Kurdistan> einand: ja, du har nu bemött det hela. räcker det?
<[Spooky]> FUD? ;)
<Dynamit> einand det är fn upp till alla vad dem gör
<einand> [Spooky]: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/FUD
<Dynamit> så har du problem med det så dra
<[Spooky]> einand: Hehe ok.
<einand> när du sprider runt dynga, känns det lite som min upgift att se till att folk får korrekt information
<Kurdistan> :) kan vi inte bara sluta den här diskussionen?
<Dynamit> jag tänker inte ens prata med dig om det här
<Kurdistan> intressant ubuntu 11.10 kommer inte skeppa xorg 1.11
<einand> nationella trafikveckan nu, så det är typ 10 gånger mer poliser ute som tar fast fortkörare än vanligt
<antii> einand: bra o veta
<antii> såg en polismotorcykel igår
<einand> i götet så tog poliserna en massa moppedister
<speakman> Bad signs
<Kurdistan> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_i915_power&num=1
<Kurdistan> intressant för er med intel grafikkort
<einand> jag funderar på att köpa en ny dator
<HeMan> einand: laptop?
<einand> HeMan: japp
<HeMan> einand: stor? liten?
<einand> HeMan: http://www.dustinhome.se/dell-latitude-e5420-ci7-27-4gb-500-high-res-14-w7p/product/5010597325
<HeMan> einand: trevligt med upplösning
<HeMan> einand: min dell har 1920x1080
<einand> ok
<HeMan> einand: 15", liiite för stor...
<einand> jo
<antii> Hell..
<einand> hade helst velat ha högre upplösning med
<Markslap> Jag fick nya skärmar och en ny datormus på jobbet idag.
<Markslap> :)
<HeMan> antii: nästan, Dell...
<einand> men priset tycker jag inte är värst det
<antii> HeMan: :)
<antii> Den var inte så dyr dock
<Markslap> Nu har jag en Logitech M705 (trådlös bluetooth-mus) och två stycken 22" 1920*1080-skärmar.
<Markslap> Riktigt trevligt.
<einand> fundera på vad som var bäst i7 eller i5
<einand> med tanke på batteri tiden
<HeMan> jag har i5 med 9 cell batteri
<HeMan> är en aning besviken på batteritiden
<einand> ok
<einand> min nuvarande laptop hade, 17 timmar
<Kurdistan> HeMan: har du intel kort?
<einand> c2d 2.5Ghz
<HeMan> men det kan bero på att mitt nVidia-kort alltid är igång trots att jag bara kör intel-grafik
<einand> fast så har jag 24 cells batteri
<Kurdistan> einand: min bärbara gamla laptop påstår att den ska klara av 2 h. :) så jag har inte mkt leka med.
<phnom> HeMan: Jag lyckades stänga av mitt nvidia tillslut. 1½ timme batteri till.
<Kurdistan> HeMan: det går nog stänga av den du vill
<einand> jag har svårt att köpa en maskin med mindre än 10 timmars batteri tid
<HeMan> phnom: nått acpi-hack?
<HeMan> Kurdistan: jo men inte i bios tyvärr
<Kurdistan> HeMan: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=19&p=442576#p442576
<Kurdistan> stäng av nvidia och kör med intels
<phnom> HeMan: vga-switcheroo
<Kurdistan> se om du får bättre batteritid
<einand> varför vill man ha 7.2 ljud?
<Dynamit> mer bas åt folket
<einand> ja
<phnom> Men jag var tvungen att google en halv dag för att få den att funka som den ska.
<einand> till vilken nytta?
<Dynamit> vem pratar du till?
<phnom> HeMan: Modulen finns aktiverad i ubuntu-kärnan redan om du kör med den.
<HeMan> phnom: vilken modul?
<phnom> vga-switcheroo
<Kurdistan> phnom: hur är intels grafikkort under linux jämfört med nvidia?
<Kurdistan> är det lätt ansluta datorn till tv även för de med äldre laptops?
<phnom> http://osdir.com/ml/general/2011-04/msg13872.html och https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics var det som krävdes.
<phnom> Kurdistan: De är ju inte riktigt samma liga grafikmässigt :P
<phnom> Och HDMIn funkar inte utan nvidia-kortet
<HeMan> ah! cool!
<Kurdistan> phnom: jag har själv nvidia och det är lätt med twinview.
<HeMan> jag har på min todo att stänga av nvidia-kortet
<phnom> HeMan: Jag var tvungen att använda fixen i första länken för att få den att ladda ordentligt.
<speakman> direktsändning från fildelsningsrättegången i uppsala just nu; http://bambuser.com/channel/hossi/broadcast/1920547
<phnom> Kurdistan: Mm, men nvidias drivare funkar inte med xrandr, och xrandr är trevligt
<speakman> synd att man inte hör något bara...
<Kurdistan> phnom: sant.
<Kurdistan> har du testat arandr?
<phnom> Nope
<Kurdistan> phnom: det är enkel gui för xrandr
<Dynamit> går att höra ljudet men inte så bra
<Kurdistan> mycket bra dessutom
 * HeMan bookmarkar länkar
<HeMan> måste jobba så jag hinner inte mickla just nu
<Kurdistan> phnom: finns i förrådet. du slipper då CLI. :)
<phnom> Kurdistan: Nice =)
<speakman> det är bara ljudet - det är förbjudet med bildupptagning från domstolssalar IIRC
<speakman> nu låter det bättre
<Dynamit> joo
<Dynamit> mycket
<rolfblidborg|G5> God morgon!
<speakman> har ni den vänstraste filen hos er?
<speakman> "file name" - "jag har ärligt talat ingen aning om vad det betyder"
<Kurdistan> phnom: säg gärna vad du tycker. jag har nvidia kort så jag kan inte riktig bedöma just nu. testade som hastigast med en annan väns burk.
<Kurdistan> gillade arandr
<phnom> Kurdistan: Har ingen extraskärm i närheten just nu så jag kan inte testa det på riktigt tyvärr
<Kurdistan> phnom: oki doki.
<Kurdistan> nu ska man göra annat vi syns senare gott folk.
<Kurdistan> ta hand om varandra
<Dynamit> han viste om att han fil delade
<Dynamit> skit snack
<speakman> bra jobbat - erkänner att han hållit på i 4-5 år...
<Dynamit> viste inte
<Dynamit> hahahahah
<Dynamit> ska vi slå vad om han skyller på P2P protokollet DC fast han anv. Torrent
<Dynamit> sa ju det
<Dynamit> hubb
<Dynamit> = Direct  Connect
<Barre> någon som vet hur man kan från linux (helst via terminalen) se vilken typ av kopieringsskydd en CD/DVD har? Håller på att sammanställa info för ett mail till Copyswede om deras idioti
<speakman> http://www.unt.se/uppsala/60-aring-atalas-for-illegal-fildelning-1326961.aspx
<speakman> ingen hemlighet om DC++
<einand> Barre: dom har väl bara en typ?
<Dynamit> DC++ är bara en klient
<Dynamit> vakna
<Dynamit> Direct Connect är protokollet som används
<einand> vart hittar man liveströmmen från rättegången?
<Dynamit> http://bambuser.com/channel/hossi/broadcast/1920547
<einand> tack
<Barre> einand: njea.. det finns väl flera. Fysiska fel, DVD-crypt, DVDCop, CD-X, etc..
<Dynamit> vilken idiot till förhörs-ledare
<einand> Barre: ok, jag tänkte bara på film
<einand> http://www.swedishbankers.se/web/bfmm.nsf/lupgraphics/D110822y.pdf/$file/D110822y.pdf
<einand> den är intressant
<speakman> http://twitter.com/#!/h0ss1 för den som föredrar att följa det textvägen
<Dynamit> och inget annat en sanningen
<Dynamit> :P
<speakman> "Jag speakman"  .. "Lovar och försäkrar" "på heder och samvete" och "att jag ska säga hela sanningen" ..
<Barre> einand: så det är bara en typ av skydd på DVD-filer? vet du vilket det är?
<speakman> jurist? vittne? har han bevittnat brottet?
<einand> speakman: man kan vara saknvittne, du behöver inte bevittnat brottet om du har god kunskap om hur det fungerar
<einand> ungefär som en larm installatör kan förklara hur man kringår ett larm, även om han inte själv bevittna brottet
<speakman> förstås
<speakman> 0.8mbit Kjelle ? :)
<einand> Barre: måste iaf finnas en standard, för dom kan inte implementera ett hur som helst, eftersom gamla spelare isf inte kan spela upp nya filmer
<speakman> [0.8mbit]Kjelle förstås...
<speakman> jaså? inte dödsstraff? är du säker?
<Dynamit> vad fn
<Dynamit> ska han ta emot dags bötern
<Dynamit> hellre fängelset
<einand> han förlorar nog mera på fängelse än böter
<speakman> absolut, men det pratas om villkorligt och det är ju likställt med fängelse + böter.
<Dynamit> åker jag dit
<Dynamit> så blir det bara
<Dynamit> sätt mig i fängelse
<Dynamit> fn 1 år på kåken
<Dynamit> ska det vara något
<einand> villkorligt är ju utan fängelse
<einand> det är troligtvis bara samhällstjänst
<einand> + böter
<Dynamit> just det
<Dynamit> hur man slipper böter
<Dynamit> man åker in på kåken
<speakman> det är likställt med fängelse, skalmässigt
<einand> ja
<einand> du menar så
<Dynamit> just det
<einand> fast, man förlorar mer om man åker in
<einand> både utebliven inkomst, och tid
<speakman> märkligt hur man kan yra på det - vad jag vet finns bara "böter eller fängelse i högst 2 år" för upphovsrättsbrott
<Dynamit> aldrig i livet ge idioter som jobbar på WB etc. för att dem ska få peng.
<Dynamit> 2 det är väl 5
<einand> böter blir det ju oavsätt
<Dynamit> skulle dem sätta mig på kåken och böter då skulle jag dra ifrån Sverige
<speakman> om det inte blir fängelse då
<Dynamit> innan jag skulle infinna mig fängelset
<speakman> men sedan kan ju målsägaren kräva skadestånd dessutom. och det blir nog inte att leka med.
<einand> då blir du internationellt lyst
<Dynamit> och
<speakman> (men då brukar den förhandlingen hållas samtidigt som brottsmålet, och något sånt hörde jag inte)
<Dynamit> finns länder utan utlämmnings avtal
<speakman> Dynamit: dom har inget internet
<einand> självklart
<Usr_dir> Proff :speakman?
<Usr_dir> Internet finns nästan överallt där det finns människor...
<bittin_> Hejsan, någon som känner någon i Helsinki jag kan bo hos?
<bamsefar> Nä
<Dynamit> Hur fn kan man godta dags-böter
<Usr_dir> Dynamit: hur menar du?
<Dynamit> Han hade lika gärna kunnat sagt att han hellre sitter i fängelse mellan 1-5 år en att betala dags-boten
<Usr_dir> Dynamit: Oki
<Dynamit> Se på vad hände med alla inblandade i TBP fallet dem drog ifrån Sverige
<Dynamit> när dem blev tvingade att betala
<Dynamit> och att Fildelningen har minskat sedan IPred-lagen LOL bland fegisarna och små delarna ja
<Dynamit> inte dem som ATPB vill ha tag på
<Usr_dir> Dynamit: Det är en cirkus ^^
<Dynamit> fegisarna drar dem som ATPB vill ha tag på blev bara fler och förbannade på Svenska regeringen
<Usr_dir> Vem gillar regeringen? förutom dom som gör det ^^
<Dynamit> tycka illa om och förbannad är inte samma sak
<Usr_dir> enkel semantik
<Dynamit> Hur fn kan man aaaa jag är iriterad på han som blev åtalad
<Dynamit> göder ATPB och alla andra ännu mera
<Dynamit> Hur fn kan man jobba åt ATPB snacka om att vara hatad utav alla som håller på med p2p laglig som olaglig
<Richiie_> Dynamit: Scenen kan aldrig stoppas
<Dynamit> det har inte med det att göra
<Richiie_> Kommer alltid finnas fildelning, eftersom lagen är så skev
<Dynamit> ATPB kan dra åt helvete
<CasperN> inte hatad av mediaproducenter iaf
<Richiie_> men så länge lagen är så skev och straffen inte rimliga så är det en stor hönsgård
<Dynamit> dem snokar i saker dem inte har med att göra
<CasperN> kan ju inte vara kul att jobba på ett mediaföretag för att en jävla snorunge ska sno allt man skapar
<Richiie_> Fildelning = 13 milj skadestånd och livstid fängelse, Mord = Fängelse 3 år och 25 000 kr skadestånd
<Dynamit> välkomen till verkligheten
<Richiie_> Det är liskom en skev lagstiftning..
<Dynamit> sänk priserna
<CasperN> att missgynna någon dess lön och inkomst ser jag som ett mycket grovt brott
<Dynamit> så ska du se att det blir mer "laglig" inköp som dem ser det
<CasperN> men ja, höj straffen för mord
<Usr_dir> livet och våldtäkt då?
<Dynamit> våldtäckt
<Usr_dir> Mindre grovt?
<Dynamit> tar dem på kåken hand om
<Richiie_> CasperN: jo men sen är det en skev lagstiftning  om Fildelning har högre pris i form av straff än när de kommer till människoliv
<Dynamit> om dem hamnar bland vanliga fångarna
<CasperN> huvud för öga, hand för tand
<Dynamit> vilket "råkar" hända
<Richiie_> synd att svenska trackers har dött ut sen TPB fallet
<Dynamit> i Svenska fängelser
<Richiie_> syftar på swebits och PTT
<CasperN> om en cd kostar 150 spänn, då borde böter vara 1500 spänn enligt mig
<Dynamit> aldrig i livet
<Dynamit> försvarar du skiten
<CasperN> ja
<Dynamit> hur
<Dynamit> är du funtad
<Richiie_> Dynamit: han är hjärntvättad tala inte med honom..
<CasperN> inte fan skapara folk spel och film för att en jävla tattare ska sno det
<CasperN> skulle de vilja ge bort det, skulle det vara gratis
<Usr_dir> är det ett rasistiskt utalande?
<Dynamit> sänk priset för fn jävla Sosse
<Dynamit> jo det är det nog
<Dynamit> joo om han är vit och svensk
<Richiie_> CasperN: jaja betala du för dina prylar, Grattis känner du att du går med fanan högt i hand och en heders medalj på bröstet som skiner? :-)
<Dynamit> Sossar är ju inte kloka så han är nog det
<CasperN> nej, men mina vänner på svenska spelföretag får inte sparken lika fort iaf
<Dynamit> det är inte deras fel priset
<Dynamit> det är statens
<Dynamit> och swecopy
<Dynamit> så skyll på dem
<Dynamit> dem tar betalt för pengar som inte ens hamnar rätt
<Richiie_> så länge lagstiftningen är så skev, samt hur konsekvenserna ser ut om man jämför fildelning mot att ta en människas liv så kmr jag fortsätta iaf
<Richiie_> vad klassas som fildelning om man kan ta det så
<Richiie_> inte ens lagstiftningen har ett bra svar på en sådan fråga
<Usr_dir> men varför inte sänka priet på produkterna folk stjäl så att folk ser att det är lättare att köpa dom. Priset får man tillbaka i spridningen, dvs fler köper...
<Dynamit> skit snack
<Dynamit> vet du hur många p2p
<Dynamit> anv. som skaffar det dem tagit ner efteråt
<Dynamit> ?
<CasperN> självklart, säger inte att jag är en ängel heller
<Richiie_> förstår inte hur p2p streamar av tex fotboll / hockey osv, enl lag ses som Brott mot fildelning tex
<CasperN> men jag försvarar inte skiten
<CasperN> för att någon fick köpa en kamera rigg för 15 miljoner kr för att filma en fotbolls arena kanske?
<CasperN> så de behöver reklamintäckterna de får av registrerade tittar på deras sidor
<Dynamit> sidor
<Dynamit> hahahaha
<Dynamit> Card Sharing
<Dynamit> gäller
<Richiie_> Dynamit: funkar de med syftade mest på myp2p.eu som just nu ligger nere pga domänproblem
<Richiie_> men där finns streams från Fox sports och ESPN tex som jag vet inte hur de finns men de läggs upp av folk länkar man kör i sopcast :)
<Usr_dir> varför inte själv posta det på sin egen sida och lägga reklam där? med länkar direkt till reklamen. Då sittar man redan vid datorn, dvs enklare att följa dom än om man bara ser något på tv...
<Dynamit> Card Sharing är bättre för då får man felfri garanterat
<Dynamit> felfritt
<Richiie_> Dynamit: behöver man inte nån i sin kompis krets som har en digitalbox med ett digitalkort instoppad som avkodar kanalerna
<Dynamit> om det ska vara helt rätt
<Richiie_> för att man sedan internt med kompisarna delar ut de och de betalar typ 50 kr allihopa
<Richiie_> ?
<Dynamit> kompis krets beror på hur man ser det
<Dynamit> kan gå till många tv affärer som är små
<Richiie_> Dynamit: ja men så har jag förstått de iaf :) är de inte så de går till ?
<Dynamit> och prata så får man tillgång
<Dynamit> men man kan ju lita mer om man känner den som delar ut
<Richiie_> tänkt på en sak vid själva card sharing om jag tittar på en kanal o sedan byter för mig byts de inte för alla andra också ?
<Richiie_> eller kan boxen köra kanaler simultant ?
<Dynamit> nej
<Dynamit> Card_Sharing delar ut koderna
<Dynamit> till slav korten
<Dynamit> vid begäran
<Richiie_> Dynamit: så man måste ha ett TV kort i sin dator då för att kunna ta emot dessa signaler?
<Richiie_> i sin dator lokalt om jag förstår dig rätt
<Dynamit> man brukar anv. Dreambox
<Dynamit> med internetanslutning via vanlig nätverks kabel
<Richiie_> coolt
<Dynamit> till och med Viasat's Video Guard System är knäckt äntligen om jag har förstått rätt
<Dynamit> För Viasat's videoGuard har länge varit omöjlig att knäcka på ena eller andra sättet
<Richiie_> Låter intressant de där
<Richiie_> vad är taxan för card sharing antar att han som delar ut vill ha en slant från varje individ
<Richiie_> för att ha råd att hålla uppe abonnemanget för TV kanalerna
<Dynamit> jag vet inte
<Dynamit> men det är inte mycket i mån
<Dynamit> beror på personen som driv. servern / servrarna
<Richiie_> Dynamit: men en dreambox är väl ingen "server" är ju en digitalbox med ethernet port ?
<Dynamit> och du känner säkert folk som känner folk som gör det även om du inte vet det
<Dynamit> ja
<Dynamit> men den anv. man som slav
<Dynamit> eller klient
<Richiie_> aaah
<Dynamit> beror på hur du vill se det
<Richiie_> ok så då börjar poletten trilla ner
<Dynamit> sedan som server metod finns det flera sätt att driva det på
<Richiie_> så man kräver en PC i samma hus lokalt
<Richiie_> som delar ut de
<Dynamit> nej
<Dynamit> fn heller
<Richiie_> blev intresserad nu P
<Richiie_> :P
<Dynamit> det heter inte Card Sharing för intet
<Dynamit> sen hur tillåtet det är egentligen so det oftast anv. är en annan sak
<Richiie_> skulle va intressant att gå med i en grupp som sysslar me detta
<Richiie_> o sedan slanta en liten slant per månad
<Richiie_> kan tänka mig om man cardsharar till 8-10 pers så 50 kr / månad lär han som delar ut bli nöjd
<Dynamit> ska det vara seriösa nätverk får det vara flera
<Dynamit> för då är det frågan om alla kanaler
<Dynamit> inkl. PPV
<Richiie_> Dynamit: men jag förstod dig inte, om jag som "kund" eller hur man ska säga, sitter hemma och tittar på låt oss säga canal +
<Richiie_> kommer det bytas för alla andra då också till den kanalen?
<HeMan> jag känner en som har hört talas om en som vet en som kör det för Boxer
<Dynamit> ja
<Dynamit> alla går vad jag vet nu
<HeMan> tvheadend ska tydligen vara tha shit
<Dynamit> var bara Visat som lyckas göra motstånd
<HeMan> har jag hört...
<Richiie_> blir de inte problematiskt då om en person vill se TV4 en annan vill se Eurosport och en annan vill se canal + ?
<Dynamit> nej
<Dynamit> Richiie_
<Dynamit> koden delas ut på begäran
<Dynamit> till den som begär koden
<HeMan> Richiie_: den delar bara ut nycklarna så får man göra avkodningen "lokalt"
<Dynamit> hahaha
<Dynamit> samma svar flera gånger
<Richiie_> ahaa ok ok
<Richiie_> måste vara bra lina då om den ska skicka ut många strömmar med TV kanaler
<Dynamit> nej
<Dynamit> det räcker med modem
<Dynamit> i teorin
<Dynamit> nu pratar jag om v90
<Dynamit> men dyrt i längden med V90 modem
<HeMan> däremot har det varit problem med att vissa kort inte orkar med mer än några kanalbyten per sekund
<Dynamit> men det är ju host fel
<Dynamit> om den inte skickar koden
<Dynamit> eller hur HeMan?
<HeMan> man har ett kort i cardsharing-servern och varje kanalbyte hos alla "klienter" kräver nyckeln för just den kanal man byter till
<HeMan> och vissa kort har (haft?) en gräns på 5-10 kanalbyten per sekund
<Dynamit> ja men då är ju problemet hosten inte slave
<Dynamit> eller har jag fel?
<HeMan> hos kortet som har prenumerationerna
<Dynamit> med andra ord lite rätt
<Dynamit> för det låg hos hosten
<Dynamit> men han kan inte göra något åt det
<Dynamit> eller jo skaffa fler hosting värdar
<HeMan> kortet är det som tex Boxer skickat ut
<Dynamit> men då måste han öka priset
<Dynamit> ja men sa ju det lite rätt
<HeMan> och för att lösa problemet behövs fler abbonemang
<Dynamit> vi säger ju samma sak HeMan
<Dynamit> blir bara missförstånd
<HeMan> jao, men du använder begreppet host medans problemet ligger i kortet
<Dynamit> jag sa att felet ligger hos honom men han inte kan göra något åt det
<Dynamit> sedan sa jag eller jo
<Dynamit> men då lär han få höja priset
<Dynamit> för att skaffa flera hosting värdar
<Dynamit> med andra ord fler enheter som delar ut korten som har koderna
<Dynamit> och skaffa ett till kort med koderna
<HeMan> man kan ha flera kort i en server
<Dynamit> är vi med varandra ordentligt nu
<HeMan> så man man behöver bara fler kort (och kortläsare), inte fler servrar
<Dynamit> jo men en del anv. ju dreambox som server som skickar koderna till en dator
<Dynamit> så det beror ju på uppsätningen
<Dynamit> right?
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> men som sagt, hade man kunnat ha fler kort i en dreambox hade man inte behövt fler boxar
<Dynamit> bra nu är vi ordentligt med varandra
<Dynamit> det är sant
<Dynamit> men som du och jag har sagt beror på hur uppsätningen är
<HeMan> tyvärr börjar dom göra "rätt" rent kryptomässigt och knyta kort till box
<HeMan> och då går det inte göra cardsharing... :(
<Dynamit> det är ju det card sharingen anvs. för
<Dynamit> det är ju det video guard gör
<Dynamit> NDS Video Guard
<Dynamit> för att vara exakt
<Dynamit> men problemet är ju att en bra Dreambox kan man ändra allting i bara man vet hur
<Dynamit> så det hjälper ändå inte
<Dynamit> Dreambox är baserad på Linux som du vet så öppnar man och rotar så hittar man nog Box-ID och kan ändra det
<Dynamit> exakt som att jag kan med kommando i Linux ändra min mac-adress så den skickar annan en den som är den verkliga mac-adressen
<HeMan> Dynamit: tyvärr hjälper det för nycklarna är knuta till privata nycklar som är hårdkodade i kortläsaren
<Dynamit> det knäcks också ska du se
<HeMan> Dynamit: jo men när det knäcks så knäcks i stort sett all kryptering i hela världen
<Dynamit> bara se på viasat man ringer dem och ber dem ändra vilken Dekoder som kortet ska anv. till så gör dem det
<spacebug-> jag är kapitalist, jag betalar för mina tvkanaler! ;)
<speakman> HeMan: sist jag kollade så kommunicerade emu-mjukvaran med kortet via en vanlig standardiserad synkron databuss.
<Dynamit> så redan där är det säkerhets möjligheter
<propus> shit kernel!!
<Richiie_> Dynamit: kollar på Insiders piratkopierings reportage från 2003
<speakman> och då simulerade även emu'n box-id't vilket löste problemet med de knutna korten
<Richiie_> undrar om fildelningen ökat eller minskat sedan 2003
<Richiie_> i sverige
<Dynamit> ökat
<Richiie_> tror dock små P10 inte tankar lika mkt faktiskt
<Richiie_> då de hört om "Ipred"
<Dynamit> små delarna nej
<Dynamit> dem drog
<Dynamit> som fega höns
<Dynamit> och dem som ATPB vill ha tag på bara garvade
<Dynamit> vem bryr sig
<Richiie_> teoretiskt är väl inspelningar av kasett kopiering från Radio samma sak isf?
<Dynamit> nix
<speakman> jag tror spot(t)ify är orsaken bakom minskad nedladdning
<HeMan> fick en dragning av en av FFMPEG-utvecklarna och han lät rätt uppgiven om cardsharingen
<Dynamit> skit snack att det har minskat
<Dynamit> bara små barna som har fegat ur
<Richiie_> Agree
<speakman> HeMan: har iofs lämnat allt sånt bakom mig sedan många år, men jag har svårt att tänka mig att det skulle ändrats på det grundläggande planet nyligen. Då skulle alla behöva nya mottagare till att börja med.
<Usr_dir> Jag laddar inte ner längre, förutom lagligt.
<HeMan> speakman: det är precis det som börjar nu med utrullningen av nya mottagare
<speakman> HeMan: ett drypsäkert sätt är ju (som talades om här tidigare också) att slöa ner korten så den inte pallar fler än 2-3st tidsmässigt.
<Dynamit> det är vanlig Dreambox
<Dynamit> det hjälper inte
<HeMan> ladda när är väl fortfarande lagliget, det är väl ladda upp som är olagligt?
<Dynamit> tro mig man hittar lösning
<speakman> HeMan: nepp
<Dynamit> nix både ner och upp
<Dynamit> det var det IPred gjorde
<HeMan> ok
<Dynamit> förut var det bara upp
<speakman> ehm? nej. Ipred gör att företag får ut användaruppgifter bakom IP-nummer. Inget annat.
<Dynamit> lagen
<Dynamit> smart
<HeMan> sisst jag hörde var bara upp
<Dynamit> o
<Usr_dir> vad behöver dom för bevis för att få ut numrerna?
<Dynamit> var du med när Ipred-lagen kom till eller ursäkta ord valet, sov du då HeMan
<speakman> men med senaste cookie-lagen så är vi inte många som är genomlagliga inte...
<Usr_dir> Ip dvs...
<Dynamit> hahahaha Cookie
<Dynamit> bara blocka
<speakman> HeMan: ja det var bara "tillgängliggörande" tidigare. Men det ändrades typ 2001 eller nått :)
<Dynamit> i webbläsaren
<HeMan> trodde ipred bara var för att få fram informationen?
<HeMan> trodde inte dom gjorde saker mer eller mindre olagliga
<speakman> förlåt - 1 juli 2005
<speakman> HeMan: helt rätt, IPRED har inget med det att göra
<speakman> http://ipkoll.se/fildelningsguide/fildelning-vad-sager-lagen
<speakman> kontra http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ipred-lagen
<Dynamit> ska vi vara sådan
<Dynamit> så får jag dela ut det jag har rätt till
<Richiie_> Dynamit: jag håller med dig när de kommer till fildelnings frågan
<Dynamit> så tekniken är inte olaglig vilket många tycks tro
<Richiie_> men jag tror att många som åkt dit
<Richiie_> är de som säljer / sålt prylar
<Richiie_> och de är fel, då distribuerar man nån annans verk o tar betalt för de
<Richiie_> men för eget bruk de är nog många som har delade åsikter kring de
<Dynamit> dem som åker dit är klantar
<Richiie_> Dynamit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eu9vQVIYTT4&NR=1
<Richiie_> du borde kika den, förvisso tekniken var annorlunda 2003
<Dynamit> samma sak ändå
<Richiie_> men jag undrar hur scenen gör och de som driver stora torrent trackers ifall de kör TOR
<Richiie_> eller hur de gör för att sopa bort fotspåren efter sig
<Dynamit> dem överdriver
<Dynamit> lätt SSL
<Richiie_> ssl certifikat?
<Dynamit> ja man krypterar med SSL
<bamsefar> Krypterar vad med ssl?
<Richiie_> bamsefar: Torrent tracker hemsidan om jag förstod han rätt
<bamsefar> Vad skulle det hjälpa?
<Dynamit> inte bara det
<Dynamit> tracker också
<Dynamit> när det gäller torrent
<Richiie_> Dynamit: aah förstår rätt
<Dynamit> han som är i Insider åkte dit pga. att han sålde
<Richiie_> men det ssl certet på torrent filen är inte de låst mot användar namnet ?
<Richiie_> Dynamit: jo precis
<Dynamit> nej
<Dynamit> det är tracker som får göra krypteringen
<bamsefar> Äh, hyr film på headweb istället! :)
<Dynamit> vrf
<bamsefar> Det gör alla coola kids!
<Dynamit> när det är gratis
<Dynamit> töntar bet. för att göda folk som inte ens borde ha peng.
<bamsefar> Dynamit: Hur menar du nu?
<Richiie_> har inte så mkt koll på SSL cert men hur hjälper det att ha ssl på torrent filen man drar ner från en torrent tracker tex?
<Dynamit> SSL krypterar all anslutning till trackern
<Dynamit> vilket gör att förfrågan om anv. etc inte syns
<Richiie_> på nått sätt måste de vara krypterad kommunikation då mot trackern så ingen utomstående kan se externa ip adressen tex?
<Dynamit> jag förklarar snart
<Richiie_> Dynamit: tack, du verkar ha bra koll på det här
<Dynamit> Bamsefar swecopy etc. tar mycket pengar innan ens 1:- kommer till dem som borde ha pengarna
<Richiie_> btw hur kommer de sig att de här "piratkorten" till digitalboxar dog ut ?
<Dynamit> det vill säga dem som inblandade i det
<Richiie_> de var en stor hit för några år sen till 2004 typ?
<Dynamit> för att ny kryptering kom
<Dynamit> men nu är det samma sak
<Dynamit> men Card Sharing metod
<Dynamit> används istället
<Dynamit> förut så sändes koderna direkt till korten via sändningarna och hade man seriösa "piratkort" egentligen är det Hobby kort
<Dynamit> så identiferade dem sig som "org. kort" och fick dem nya koderna
<Richiie_> Dynamit: har du hållt på med dessa kort en gång i tiden?
<Dynamit> hade själv så kallad Gold Card för Visat
<Richiie_> tänkte om du kanske är äldre än mig så har du nog hållt på längre än mig
<Richiie_> stolt 89'a här :P
<Dynamit> det var det som anv. för Viasat
<HeMan> när jag provade första gången klipte man stubbar av coax-kabel
<HeMan> det var -93...
<bamsefar> HeMan: Men du är gammal. :)
<Richiie_> HeMan: en gammal veteran märker man :)
<Dynamit> var det inte då man programerade om dekodern
<HeMan> bamsefar: och ändå så vacker!
<Dynamit> jag är 90
<Dynamit> a
<Richiie_> Dynamit: där ser man då har vi gått i samma fotspår typ
<Dynamit> mellan typ 80-95 kodade man väl om dekodern
<Dynamit> men som sagt jag anv. så kallade Gold Card när det gick hos viasat
<Dynamit> så jag hade bokstavligen alla kanaler som Visat sände
<bamsefar> HeMan: Haha
<Dynamit> och all annat utbud dem gav mig
<Dynamit> Har Gold Card kvar men går tyvärr inte att anv. :(
<Richiie_> Dynamit: vill höra din förklaring om SSL cert på http port 80 på en tracker samt på .torrent filen hur själva krypteringen går till i teorin?
<Richiie_> lät intressant då nog många inte tänkt på de
<Dynamit> tracker sänder ju anv. informationen och info om filen
<Dynamit> och det skickas via SSL
<Dynamit> som oftast är "själv signerade"
<Dynamit> men det spelar inge roll
<Dynamit> och då skriver man https://tracker-url/announce oftast
<Richiie_> alright
<Dynamit> och då pratas allting mellan klient och tracker krypterat
<Richiie_> Dynamit: låt mig gissa, du sitter på TL ;-) ?
<Dynamit> TL???
<Richiie_> Torrentleech...
<Richiie_> ;)
<Dynamit> hmm
<Dynamit> tror inte det
<Dynamit> orkar inte gå till andra datorn
<Richiie_> du som är så insatt i de här måste ju sitta på några grymma trackers
<Dynamit> håller mig mer på DC
<Richiie_> åfan, DC++ fortfarande?
<Dynamit> DC++
<Dynamit> är en klient
<Dynamit> för tusan
<Dynamit> när ska folk lära sig det
<Dynamit> ?
<Richiie_> ok ok sa fel... andas lite nu va
<Richiie_> givetvis menar jag direct connect
<Dynamit> det är inget personligt
<Richiie_> men vanligtvis använder man DC++ klienten på direct connect
<Dynamit> som förkortas DC
<Dynamit> ja
<bamsefar> Dynamit: Om du godkänner ett självsignat cert kan ju nån mitma dig och skicka dig dåliga torrent
<Dynamit> som guest user
<Dynamit> så ja
<Richiie_> de är som att använda firefox för att surfa webben
<Dynamit> skit snack
<Dynamit> ff äger
<Dynamit> gäller bara att vara up-to-date
<Dynamit> IE suger fett
<Richiie_> håller med
<Dynamit> Chrom bläääää Google
<Richiie_> men du, vilka trackers sitter du på?
<Dynamit> bläää
<Richiie_> eller kör du bara DC ?
<Dynamit> tror du ärligt att jag säger det
<Dynamit> på ett ställe som loggas
<Dynamit> dessutom
<Richiie_> Det behöver du inte göra är mest bara intressant o veta
<Richiie_> skicka PM? :P
<Dynamit> det  är mest pga. att detta loggas
<Dynamit> jag mins inte exakt alla och en del har lagt ner tyvärr
<Dynamit> men det är bra torrent tracker's för det dem inriktar sig på
<Richiie_> i see
<Dynamit> TTI när det fanns och var bra
<Dynamit> innan dem fegade och la ner tracker biten
<Dynamit> och sedan inriktade sig bara på egna verk så sket jag i den
<Richiie_> TTI finns fortfarande
<Dynamit> ja men jag sa just det
<Richiie_> :-)
<Dynamit> dem la ner
<Dynamit> tracker biten ett tag
<Dynamit> sedan riktade dem in sig på egna verk
<Dynamit> var förbjudet att ladda upp annat
<Richiie_> mm var nog för de var oroliga runt 2008 där för ipred
<Richiie_> men de är sig likt igen som de va en gång i tiden
<Dynamit> då sket jag i den skit trackern den hade blivit
<Richiie_> den e återställd kan jag bekräfta
<Dynamit> tackar vet jag DC man skiter totalt i Ipred och ATPB FBI etc.
<Dynamit> mitt konto är raderad
<Dynamit> då jag sket i dem
<Dynamit> totalt när det blev skit tracker
<Richiie_> Dynamit: men DC är inte de egentligen idag 2011 ett väldigt primitivt sätt att fildela ?
<Richiie_> asså på något sätt känns de "sämre" vet inte riktigt hur man ska ta ställning
<Dynamit> sämre en tracker
<Dynamit> hahahahah
<Dynamit> aldrig
<einand> jag tror jag lyckats, min granne köpte en ny dator
<einand> så säger han släng ut skiten till windows, jag vill ha ubuntu
<Dynamit> sitt som jag gör så ska du se
<Dynamit> att dc är vad det borde
<Dynamit> även om inte chatterna är som det har varit
<Richiie_> Dynamit: aah :) privata hubbar med 100/100
<Richiie_> jorå kommer ihåg good old times
<Dynamit> hubbarna ska bara leverera info
<Dynamit> så det behöver inte vara 100/100
<Richiie_> satt mkt me de för en 6-7 år sen senast
<Dynamit> det ända som händer med snabbare lina för en hubb är att man kan ta in flera anv.
<Dynamit> that's it
<Richiie_> men hur ligger de till på DC fronten är de lätt att få sitt externa Ip uppkollat där ?
<Richiie_> eller har de numera SSL cert där också ?
<Dynamit> då är det ADC
<Richiie_> ADC ?
<Dynamit> Advance Direct Connect om man nu ska vara ansluten till hubbar via SSL
<Dynamit> men klienterna klarar av att prata krypterat fast hubben inte är adc
<speakman> HeMan: stubbar..?
<Dynamit> jag har dock inte anv. user client på evigheters evighet
<Dynamit> jag började efter typ 3 månader jag började med dc anv. OP Klient
<HeMan> speakman: som släcker ut vissa våglängder
<HeMan> speakman: analogt...
<einand> hjälper väl inte att ansluta via ssl
<einand> är inte så folk blir dömda ändå
<Dynamit> jo
<Dynamit> det krypterar anslutningen
<speakman> HeMan: ahhh - of course :)
<einand> hjälper ju inte ett piss
<Dynamit> svårare att spåra
<Dynamit> inte
<Dynamit> säg det till ATPB
<Dynamit> så du är snäll
<einand> nej, för det är inte överföringen folk dömd för
<speakman> HeMan: det var innan man började plocka bort sync-signalen? eller var det bara ett flerbostadshyss?
<einand> ingen domstol har någonsin dömt någon för överföringen
<Dynamit> snälla människa
<HeMan> speakman: det var ett flerbostadshyss tror jag
<Dynamit> det är frågan om att all upp och ner blir krypterad
<einand> absolut, det är bra för andra ändamål
<Richiie_> einand: hur funkar de då egentligen?
<einand> trodde bara du kryptera med tanke på dagens dom
<Richiie_> hur gör upphovsmän till torrent trackers osv för att "skydda" sina användare?
<Richiie_> eller ja göra det svårt att se externa ip och kunna spåra uppladdare tex
<einand> det går inte
<Dynamit> inte
<Dynamit> bra varför gör många det då
<Richiie_> skulle väldigt gärna vilja ha en summering hur det verkligen går till
<Richiie_> då det verkar va många åsikter här, Dynamit har bra koll men vill gärna ha källa på hur de funkar
<einand> dom ser ju vilken data du delar ut, sedan så spårar dom ip nummret
<einand> för att få fram personen
<Dynamit> och säg det till alla pedofiler einand
<einand> sedna gör dom husransakan
<Dynamit> som klarar sig
<Richiie_> einand: när jag seedar en torrent menar du ?
<einand> Richiie_: precis
<einand> ladda ner kan dom inte bevisa, men om du delar med dig
<Dynamit> einand säg det till pedofilerna som klarar sig
<Dynamit> att dem inte klarar sig
<Richiie_> einand: men hur blir de om vi säger att jag tankar ett film pack tex på 14 gb
<Dynamit> pga. krypteringen
<Dynamit> einand säg det till pedofilerna som klarar sig
<Richiie_> under tiden jag tankar så seedas de lite också kan den lilla mängden traffik spåras ?
<Dynamit> pga. krypteringen
<Dynamit> einand säg det till pedofilerna som klarar sig
<einand> Richiie_: stämmer
<Dynamit> einand kom igen har du inte svar på tal?
<Dynamit> du säger saker men har fn inte svar på tal
<einand> Dynamit: jag har jobbat med spårning på nätet i minst 7år så jag vet rätt bra hur det går till
<Dynamit> bra
<Dynamit> vrf klarar pedon sig då?
<Dynamit> när dem anv. kryptering
<einand> privata nät är svårt att ta sig in på om du krypterar
<einand> men ett öppet nät som dc
<Dynamit> just det så säg fn inte att det hjälper
<Dynamit> hahah dc öppet
<Dynamit> har du hört talas om priv. hubbar
<Dynamit> ?????????+
<einand> tja en sluten hub är väl ingen fara
<bamsefar> Dynamit: De finns på internet, no?
<Dynamit> kom inte skyll på dc som protokoll då
<Dynamit> eller torrent
<Dynamit> för det är hur det hanteras
<einand> självklart är kryptering bra, jag sa inte att man inte skall kryptera, bara att man skall vara medveten om dom hål som finns
<einand> tex, att alla som sitter i samma nät vet precis vem du är
<Dynamit> inte om jag är på det humöret
<einand> samt, att polisen vet att data går mellan dig och en person
<Dynamit> kör tor
<einand> dom skiter i innehålllet
<Dynamit> lycka till mig att spåra då
<Dynamit> det är som att leta efter nål i en höstack då
<speakman> interntetz? vah e deeh?
<HeMan> speakman: ett forskningsnät
<Dynamit> dem måste bevisa enligt lag att brott har begåtts
<Dynamit> innan dem ens kan göra något mot mig som person
<Dynamit> vi bor i Sverige
<speakman> HeMan: antemäääh
<einand> det gör dom vid husransakan
<Dynamit> innan också
<einand> införskaffar dom bevis
<einand> nej
<Dynamit> tror du dommaren tillåter dem
<speakman> en fråga bara - vet ni själva vad ni pratar om..?
<Dynamit> gå in hur som helst
<einand> det räcker med misstanke för att husranskan
<Dynamit> beror på domaren
<einand> speakman: ja, eftersom detta var mitt levebröd för ett par år, så har jag nog rätt stor insyn
<Dynamit> låt mig se här började med dator när jag var 4
<HeMan> speakman: einand har rätt bra koll på lag och rätt så han vet nog vad han pratar om
<speakman> einand: jag undrar mer om ni var eniga om _vad_ ni pratar om. Det spretar hejvilt.-
<HeMan> :)
<Dynamit> välkomen
<Dynamit> det varit så hela dagen
<Dynamit> av någon andledning
<HeMan> speakman: du menar om dom är eninga om vad dom inte är eniga om?
<einand> Jag försökte bara få Dynamit att förstå att bara krypering inte hjälper när det gäller dc och trorrents
<einand> eftersom det är ett p2p protokoll
<speakman> HeMan: uhm... något åt det hållet ja.. jag är enig om jag inte fattar ett skvatt iaf. :)
<Dynamit> vrf klarar då sig folk mer då
<Dynamit> ?
<Dynamit> för att det är svårare
<einand> trorligtvis mest pga brist på resusher
<einand> än att det inte går tekniskt
<Dynamit> resurser bara pga. kryptering
<speakman> einand: fast det beror ju på _vad_ man menar med kryptering. Kör du dold.se eller annan vpn/proxy som är krypteeeeerad så finns det ju visst skydd t.ex.
<Dynamit> hmm hur trolig låter det
<speakman> kryptering i sig säger ju inte så mycket :)
<Dynamit> anv. toor så får du se
<Dynamit> hur lätt det är att spåra
<einand> speakman: absolut
<Dynamit> utan att veta vägen
<einand> speakman: men vi snacka om att slå på ssl på dc
<speakman> einand: ok, då är jag med. Och det ser jag ingen större mening med, nej. Om det inte är en privat hub då.
<einand> speakman: vilket inte spelar någon roll, i svensk domstol, som godkänner ett skärmskott på att filen fanns på datorn, samt man spårar it till hans maskin
<Dynamit> fuck
<Dynamit> dem kommer få sätta mig på kåken
<speakman> http://piratbyran.org/bevismaskinen/
<Dynamit> den dan det händer något
<Dynamit> tror du jag bryr mig kan fn bomba deras jävla dator för min del
<einand> Dynamit: troligtvis mer att det är över 1 miljon som begår upphovsrättsbrot i sverige dagligen
<amelia> det känns lite som att en diskussion gällande hur man gömmer sig för polisen INTE hör hemma här oavsett hur teknisk den än må vara.
<einand> och ingen hinner bry sig
<Dynamit> inte ens snuten
<Dynamit> så länge dem inte måste
<einand> amelia: för mig handlade det mer om säkerhet allmänt
<Dynamit> jag pratar om hur man ser till att gömma sig mer
<einand> men du gömmer dig inte, du döljer bara vad du gör
<einand> inte samma sak
<Dynamit> men aa
<Dynamit> vad ord noga du ska vara nu då
<speakman> kryptering är väl mer en principsak kan jag tycka. Det jobbar ju många nyfikna nördar hos ISP:er också exempelvis.
<einand> speakman: håller absolut med, säger inte att man inte skall kryptera, säger bara att i många fall räcker det inte
<Dynamit> ja mer andledning att se till att inte dem ser det helt lätt
<speakman> innehållskryptering borde vara inbyggt i TCP. Hur är det med TCP6?
<Dynamit> nu börjar vi vara i samma spår
<speakman> einand: I'm with'ya
<bamsefar> speakman: Det finns INGEN som orkar titta på någons trafik på en ISP.
<Dynamit> inte
<Dynamit> hahahaha
<einand> bamsefar: jo det finns det
<Dynamit> du skulle bara ana
<bamsefar> speakman: Innehållskryptering borde inte alls vara inbyggt i TCP.
<speakman> bamsefar: det skulle jag inte vara så tvärsäker på
<Dynamit> hur många som snokar
<bamsefar> Dynamit: Du får gärna berätta, du verkar ju veta.
<einand> bamsefar: för en liten halvrund summa kan du få lyssna själv
<Dynamit> det är enkelt att avlyssna man filterar det man vill veta som passerar enhet x som tillåter att data trafiken går egenom en annan dator
<einand> att inte tro att någon på din isp kan komma att lyssna av dig, är bara naivt
<Dynamit> sen är det bara anv. t.ex. Wireshark för att enklare sortera ut trafiken
<Dynamit> och se det man vill
<speakman> inte för att någon nödvändigvis sitter och tittar på verenda byte som sprudlar i nätet från en viss host, men en sniffer som snokar upp google-sökningar (eller pop3/imap-trafik för den delen) lär nog ha använts genom tiden.
<amelia> nördarna på ISP:erna är ungefär lika intresserade av er trafik som tanterna i kassan på banken är av var ni handlade sist med ert kort eller vilka bankomater ni besökte i sommras, d.v.s. inte ett jävla dugg.
<Dynamit> inte
<einand> speakman: räcker att göra studie besök, så väljer dom ut en godtycklig abbonent och lyssnar på
<Dynamit> okej säg det åt dem nyfikna fn på ISP
<Dynamit> som "råkar" rota i trafiken
<speakman> kom ihåg att det fanns program som gjorde bra precis det till Dreambox (apropå den diskussionen) som avlyssnade trafiken på internet-över-satellit och byggde ihop ljud och bilder och lade i en katalog.
<einand> amelia: det är inga problem att köpa avlyssnigs tjänster hos svenska operatörer
<HeMan> det börjar vara lite problem med 10 GB/s och över att orka med att filtrera
<speakman> einand: ja du ser där...
<Dynamit> men filtreringen är inte samma sak som att det är svårt
<Dynamit> för svårt är det ej
<bamsefar> Dynamit: Vart jobbar du? :)
<Dynamit> studerar folkhögskola
<bamsefar> Varför jobbar du inte, du borde ju kunna få ett skitbra jobb.
<Dynamit> utbildad park- och -fastighetsskötare
<Dynamit> jag vet hur enkelt det är jag har flertalet gånger anv. wireshark och satt upp tor router och vad mycket man kunde se även om det inte var all data trafik ifrån person x
<Barre> på universitetet då? :P
<Dynamit> vem ställde du frågan till och hur Barre?
<bamsefar> Dynamit: Att det är enkelt att köra wireshark eller tcpdump har väl ingen sagt emot?
<Dynamit> det var frågan om att inte nyfikna fn på ISP inte snokar
<Dynamit> så jag förklarar bara hur enkelt det  är
<amelia> det är ävl inte så mycket frågan om att det går rent tekniskt som att man inte är intresserad av att göra det om man jobbar med det..
<speakman> Kommer även ihåg att det var livat kring en bugg i många switchar som gjorde att man kunde få all trafik att "kopieras" till sin egna port. Väldigt effektivt i bostadsnät för att avlyssna grannarna.
<Dynamit> för att bevisa att det lär dem vist göra
<Barre> Dynamit: jag skoja bara, jag studerar PÅ brukar man säga, så jag tog förgivet att du studerade folkhögskola, som att studera fysik, och då på universitetet kanske? :P bry dug inte om mig, jag är bara jobbig...
<bamsefar> speakman: Du menar att fylla arp-tabellen?
<HeMan> speakman: arp injection är kul...
<Dynamit> Nej då inte alls Barre
<speakman> bamsefar: HeMan: precis så var det nog :)
<HeMan> f'låt, arp poisoning eller hur det stavas...
<Dynamit> Heman arp injection är ju skit enkelt och gud vad roligt man kan ha när alla ger bokstavligen en deras lösenord
<HeMan> mmm
<speakman> praktiserade inte själv så kan inga detaljer :D
<einand> amelia: det sker dagligen att dom stora operatörerna avlyssnar trafiken, både av egen intresse och på uppdrag av underrättelsetjänsten
<bamsefar> einand: Vad har operatörer för eget intresse av att avlyssna trafik?
<Dynamit> se vad som händer
<Dynamit> och stänga av anv. som begår kontrakts brott
<Dynamit> om man inte lyssnar på deras varning
<einand> bamsefar: inget, men dom som jobbar där gör det för dom kan
<bamsefar> einand: Nej, jag lovar.
<einand> bamsefar: jag lovar, det gör dom
<Dynamit> jo det gör dem
<einand> jag känenr flera tekniker på telia, som har det som hobby
<Dynamit> hur fn tror du annars dem skickar rätt vad det är varnings brev till p2p anv.
<amelia> einand: att de gör det åt underrättelsetjänsten är väl knappast ett problem..
<einand> nä, sådan avlyssning gör dom inte
<einand> dom avlyssnar inte aktivt för att fälla dig
<einand> mest för att dom kan bara
<Dynamit> många av tekn. hackar och crackar på fridtiden också
<Dynamit> bara för att dem kan och har tråkigt enligt dem
<einand> sedan är det inte alls svårt att köpa precis dom uppgifter du vill ha
<Dynamit> och jag förstår dem
<speakman> kan tänka mig att det mer rör sig om nyfikna individer som inte kan hålla klåfingrarna i styr
<einand> speakman: japp, eller andra som köper dom
<speakman> företagen är nog mer intresserad att få tag i dom än att sätta åt sina kunder :)
<Dynamit> just det perfekt att jobba som tekniker då
<speakman> einand: eller det :)
<amelia> einand: då kanske du skulle tala om det för telia så att de kan få sparken istället.
<Dynamit> vrf tjalla
<einand> folk skulle bli mörkrädda om dom viste hur ofta prviata organisationer köper uppgifter av operatörerna
<Dynamit> man kan ha det som fördel i framtiden
<speakman> tur man redan är mörkrädd...
<einand> amelia: varför, då förlorar jag mina kontaktpersoner
<Dynamit> man får ju inte vara dum amelia
<Dynamit> man anv. det som fördel för att få veta saker om någon tror att dem är något och gör saker emot en
<amelia> einand: för att det är rätt sak att göra.
<Dynamit> hahaha
<Dynamit> fel person att säga det till
<einand> amelia: kanske inte, men om man vill att världen skall bli en bättre plats, så gör man inte alltid rätt ;)
<speakman> folk köper ju ut hemliga polisuppgifter så varför inte lite enkel datatrafik, liksom... :)
<Dynamit> undertecknad är också fel person att säga det till
<Usr_dir> Vad hindar ett företag för att spinoera på vad man gör på internet och sedan skicka reklam hem till en?
<Dynamit> inget
<Dynamit> det är det dem anv. Cookies till
<amelia> Dynamit: tur att du får jobba med gräsklippning och inte it då. :)
<einand> Usr_dir: inget, förtutom moral, och lite lagar. för börja man kontakta kunder så uppdagas det snabbt
<Dynamit> pga. vad
<Dynamit> att jag är som alla andra
<Dynamit> och skiter i vad som är rätt
<Dynamit> ?
<Usr_dir> einand: Men om det inte går att bevisa
<Usr_dir> Bluff företag
<einand> Usr_dir: händer dagligen
<Richiie_> Dynamit: antar att du kör Gentoo
<Usr_dir> Men det var inte det jag syftade på...
<Dynamit> amelia dags att du vaknar och ser verkligheten när det gäller IT världen
<Richiie_> Du låter som en inbiten jäkel trots din ringa ålder :-)
<Dynamit> Nix det gör jag inte varför antar du det?
<K350> Efter updatering dyker det nu upp en grej om default keyring för evolution. Den vill ha ett lösenord. Men jag har inte en susning om vilket. Kan inte läsa e-posten. Vad är detta?
<madbear> Dynamit: skiter i lagen menar du?
<Usr_dir> Jag syftade på att det finns negativa földer av det. Inte bara seriösa företag som gör det.
<einand> tror nog amelia känner till hur det fungerar, för hon jobbar just med den
<Dynamit> jaa exakt
<madbear> om dom skiter i lagen kan dom väl starta ett eget land
<madbear> där man tex får skjuta andra människor oxå
<Dynamit> så vrf påstår hon då att dit och dat inte sker
<einand> dock, tror jag inte hon har insyn om hur lätt det är att köpa uppgifterna
<einand> ännu lättare/värre är det i usa
<Usr_dir> Att jämföra fildelning med mord, är överdrivet.
<einand> där har många företag till och med policys med prislistor vad köpen kostar
<Dynamit> jag kan säkert gå in i grannars routrar och säga åt dem att skicka info till en dator jag har full kontroll över
<madbear> einand: varför tjabbar du om dina kontakter här? är du stoned or stupid?
<amelia> Dynamit: jag påstår bara att folk har bättre saker för sig på jobbet än att titta på din trafik, dina bankkonton, röja tidningars källskydd och sno kreditkortsnummer eller whatever kan tänkas pågå i it-system.
<Dynamit> hahaha det hörs att du inte verka inse vad folk gör när man har tråkigt
<einand> madbear: vi snackar inte om några kontakter, vi snackar om att det är lätt att köpa uppgifter och att operaterörernas personal aktiv lyssnar på trafiken
<madbear> einand: så jag läste fel, bra.
<Dynamit> jag kan göra portscann på helt slumpad dator bara för att jag har tråkigt
<madbear> och vad gör du med svaret då?
<madbear> eller rättare sagt
<madbear> det är olagligt
<Dynamit> vad gör andra tror du
<madbear> dumhövve
<Dynamit> nix
<Dynamit> så länge jag bara upplyser dem
<einand> det är beställningsjobben som är dom farliga, inte random-nissarna
<amelia> Dynamit: det är väl en rätt stor skillnad på dig och någon som jobbar med sakerna på riktigt.
<Dynamit> nej för kan jag göra bara för att jag har tråkigt kan dem med
<madbear> Dynamit: andra portscannar inte slumpade datorer... botar gör
<einand> jag kan säga utan att överdriva ett det är extremt stor korruption innom it-världen
<Dynamit> det var ett exempel om vad jag gör bara för att få henne att vakna och se att alla är inte oskyldiga även som IT-Tekniker
<madbear> vad fan är itvärlden
<madbear> är det här den?
<Dynamit> liten bit
<einand> i detta fallet menar jag, dom som jobbar med att överföra data, eller lagra
<amelia> einand: jag betvivlar inte att så är fallet i din umgängeskrets..
<einand> amelia: :)
<einand> amelia: föredetta, minskat på det där för andra mer inovativa projekt
<Dynamit> nu börjar alla hamna på samma spår och fart helt klart
<Dynamit> :D
<Dynamit> Det var trevlig att alla börjar göra det
<Richiie_> Dynamit: jag tror på mkt av de du säger men einand fick mig att förstå att SSL inte är ALLT heller
<Dynamit> nej det sa jag väl inte direkt häller
<Dynamit> ?
<DrGrov> Hej allihopa
<einand> DrGrov: hej
<Dynamit> DrGrov Hej
<DrGrov> Sitter nu med 11.4 på en Samsung RC510'
<Richiie_> och sen gick diskussionen över till andra ämnen läste jag Men men de är intressant  diskussion de här.
<DrGrov> Hej einand, Dynamit
<Dynamit> säkert lite mitt fel men inte allt
<Richiie_> Dynamit: men om allting är så enkelt som du får det att låta
<DrGrov> Jag fick oväntat stora problem då jag installerade restricted drivers, Broadcom wireless. Det funkar nog direkt nu men kanske kan ha varit nVidia current som gjorde problem.
<Richiie_> och beskriver hur du krypterar hitan och ditan och SSL cert gör allting att du satt upp tor routrar och gud vet vad
<Richiie_> hur kommer de sig att du inte dokumenterar allt eller visar på hur du går tillväga?
<DrGrov> Installerade in nVidia då och körde "sudo nvidia-xconfig". Efter reboot hänger sig allting, hamnade att installera igen.
<DrGrov> Nu undrar jag att var är eventuella problemet? Update Manager som installerar något som inte fungerar eller just nVidia?
<DrGrov> Det står att jag har nvidia installerat men inte i användning
<einand> tor är riktigt smidigt, förutom prestanda problemen
<Dynamit> för jag anser att det är något alla som har intresse vet om. Det kanske inte är så enkelt som jag tycker men det är pga. min vana med dator
<HeMan> tor är riktigt smart med
<Dynamit> einand jo det är helt rätt prestandan är stort problem
<einand> jag skrev specifikationer engång för ett p2p dns system som skulle gå att använda över tor
<Dynamit> Richiie_ förstår du mig nu eller är det något du undrar?
<DrGrov> Nätet fungerar smärtfritt dock, kanske nVidia som spökar som jag borde göra någonting åt?
<Dynamit> den ska stå
<Dynamit> att den inte anv.
<einand> DrGrov: slängt in nvidias egna drivare?
<Dynamit> det är inge onormalt
<Dynamit> det gör det för mig
<Dynamit> men jag vet att den anv.
<Dynamit> då Unity är igång
<DrGrov> einand: Det står att det använder nVidia version current. Problemet att jag inte fick igång Unity p.ga. hårdvaran, alltså nVidia som saknas.
<Dynamit> okej det låter skumt
<einand> DrGrov: jo, men är det dom öppna eller stängda drivarna
<Dynamit> current funkar för mig i alla fall DrGrov
<DrGrov> einand: Inte installerat någonting, dom som kom by default. Restricted
<CasperN> någon som kör med en spacenavigator i ubuntu här?
<Dynamit> det är inga drivrutiner det är vga
<einand> DrGrov: hum.. prova dra ner dom stänga från nvidias websida
<Dynamit> accelerationen
<Dynamit> för att en bild ska komma ens
<DrGrov> einand: Alltså konstigt konstigt, kanske jag skall plocka in dom från Synaptic direkt istället?
<Dynamit> Hårdvarudrivrutiner är ett sätt att installera hårdvaru accelerationen
<Dynamit> välj Current Version
<Richiie_> Dynamit: jo jag förstår hur du menar men dokumentation skadar ej :)
<Dynamit> eller Rekomenderad
<Richiie_> alltid kul att läsa och se exempel också
<DrGrov> Dynamit: Fortfarande problemet är att jag inte kan göra ändringar alls. Står bara version current in use by not on.
<Dynamit> det står det för mig också
<Dynamit> så det är lungt
<Dynamit> men unity går ändå
<Dynamit> så den anv. ändå
<DrGrov> Ja, alltså skall jag plocka det från Synaptic nu nVidia current?
<DrGrov> Unity går inte igång här
<Dynamit> ok
<DrGrov> Update Manager vill installera in en massa drivrutiner nu, skall jag tillåta det nu direkt även om jag inte har nVidia i skick?
<Dynamit> ja gör det
<Dynamit> för det är inte drivrutiner för hårdvara
<Dynamit> i alla fall
<DrGrov> Hoppas det inte skiter sig nu då, sist hamnade jag att installera om hela allting
<Dynamit> har inte skit sig för mig
<DrGrov> FÃ¥r hoppas :)
<Dynamit> så vet inte hur det skulle kunna skita sig för dig
<Dynamit> och jag har xbmc BankID wine och lite till installerat
<Dynamit> och XBMC är unstable då jag har Ubuntu 11.04 X64
<DrGrov> Annars inga problem för mig att installera hela tiden men det är gummans nya bärbara som hade Windows 7 på sig som hon absolut ville slippa
<DrGrov> Skulle detta vara bordsdatorn som jag använder så är det skit samma fast det kapar ihop, nästan åtminstone ;-)
<Dynamit> som sagt tycker det är skumt att det skulle skita sig
<DrGrov> Jo, tycker jag med. Det är tydligen paket som skulle ha blivit installerade under installationsprocessen men jag väntade för säkerhets skull.
<Dynamit> vist har hänt att jag har fått ominstallera en ren installation för att lösenordet har det händ något med så den säger rätt lösn när jag loggar in men fel när jag pröva installera något
<DrGrov> Det där Broadcom som spökar uppe i hörnet är jävligt irriterande
<Dynamit> och matar in rätt lösn
<Dynamit> ok det låter skumt
<DrGrov> Men Broadcom såg nog ut att vara korrekt installerat. Inga problem där'
<Dynamit> då kom det uppdatering antagligen
<Dynamit> så den stängde av den liten snabbis eller något
<DrGrov> Kan ha blivit problemet då jag körde "sudo nvidia-xconfig" förra installationen. Broadcom tror jag inte är problemet för förra debaclet då jag hamnade att ominstallera.
<Dynamit> kan ta min router som exempel när det gäller det
<DrGrov> Men nu hamnar jag att stänga ner webbläsaren, brb
<Dynamit> jag har openwrt
<Dynamit> i den
<Dynamit> väntar på resten av exemplet när DrGrov kommer tillbaka
<propus> någon som vet hur man load'ar mouse modulen i konsollen?
<Dynamit> jag öppnar en port och den laddar bara om firewall tabellen när jag ändrar något. men gör man förfrågan exakt rätt sekund under tiden sparningen sker så säger datorn ingen internet anslutning, sedan sekunden senare kommer tillbaka
<DrGrov> Detta fungerade bra, inga problem med att installera uppdateringarna
<Dynamit> förstår du vad jag menade med exemplet DrGrov
<DrGrov> Nu är dock frågan att hur löser jag nVidia problemet
<Dynamit> vad står i hårdvarudrivrutiner?
<DrGrov> Dynamit: Jo bra, det är frustrerande emellanåt.
<DrGrov> Kör engelska 11.04. Var hittar jag det på engelska?
<Dynamit> kör på engelska
<Dynamit> och ska ha Engelska
<Dynamit> keee?
<DrGrov> Kan någon kolla att det ser bra ut denna partitionstabell? http://paste.ubuntu.com/673897/
<Dynamit> tyckter det ser bra ut men vill du ha min att jämföra med?
<DrGrov> Jo, gärna.
<Dynamit> vänta då
<DrGrov> einand: Kan du klura ut åt mig problemet med nVidia?
<DrGrov> einand: Borde det inte gå att hämta via Synaptic den "korrekta" versionen?
<DrGrov> Hur skall jag lägga in repos som inte finns nu i 11.04? Medibuntu t.ex. osv. ?
<Dynamit> wtf jag får inte en lista med fdfisk -l
<DrGrov> df -h
<Dynamit> jag gör sådant via terminalen
<DrGrov> Ja, alltså "df -h" i terminalen och copy paste. Eller vad tänkte du göra?
<Barre> det där är ingen partitionstabell
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/RqqsbGEn
<saba> DrGrov: varför låsa 3.7 gb till /tmp/?
<DrGrov> Dynamit: Ok, du kör alltså inte med någon swap eller /tmp
<Dynamit> lät ubuntu sköta det
<DrGrov> saba: Rent personliga skäl, vill ha /tmp så stort som möjligt
<DrGrov> Har alltid haft /tmp så stort på alla maskiner
<saba> df visar inte swap
<saba> DrGrov: men om du låter / innehålla /tmp/ så behöver du inte ha en begränsad /tmp/, och inte heller ha en onödigt stor /tmp/
<Dynamit> därför låter man Ubuntu bestämma åt en
<DrGrov> saba: Nej, det gör det inte. Htop använder jag för att få upp swappen.
<DrGrov> Jag bestämmer hellre sådant själv, vill inte att Ubuntu bestämmer alltför mycket heller.
<Dynamit> vill jag ändra mig så finns det verktyg för det
<saba> om du är på gång att partitionera nu, så finns det ingen anledning till att ha en egen partition för /tmp/.
<saba> skulle därför skippa den biten.
<Barre> det finns ytterligare en anledning till att separera /tmp till en egen partition och det om en applikation löper amok och börjar skriva skit i /tmp så fyller du inte / filsystemet.
<Dynamit> <---- gör det inte och tänker inte heller det funkar bra som det är
<DrGrov> saba: Jag partitionera det redan färdigt
<Dynamit> får /tmp/ spader så är det skit man anv.
<DrGrov> Barre: Menar du att jag gjorde rätt då jag skapade /tmp som en 3.5GB partition skilt?
<saba> DrGrov: ok, tänkte du frågade för att du undrade om det var en bra idé eller inte
<DrGrov> saba: Jo absolut, skall göra det nästa gång :)
<Barre> Dynamit: jag kör ALLTID /tmp på eget filsystem, och det är rätt för mig. Jag bryr mig inte om saba tycker det är onödigt eller inte. För honom/henne är det tydligen rätt att köra /tmp som en katalog i root och jag tänker inte lägga ner energi och diskutera om det är rätt eller fel.
<Dynamit> jag säger varken bu eller blä
<DrGrov> Nu undrar jag, skall jag använda Ubuntu Tweak och dess Application Center och plocka in program jag vill ha?
<Barre> Dynamit: jag skulle hilighta DrGrov... solly
<DrGrov> Barre: Alltså, du svarade inte på min fråga om jag gjorde rätt eller fel.
<DrGrov> Barre: Det är lugnt :) Bättre sent än aldrig :)
<Barre> DrGrov: det är för att det inte finns något rätt eller fel :)
<DrGrov> Barre: :)
<Kurdistan> Barre: hur står det till?
<DrGrov> Alltså, skall jag använda Ubuntu Tweak för att få allting ner eller skall jag använda Ubuntu Tweaks applikationscenter och lägga till sources?
<Barre> att påstå att det är rätt eller fel att lägga /tmp i eget filsystem är absurt eftersom det alltid finns olika anledningar att göra det ena eller det andra.... varje mynt har två sidor så att säga.
<DrGrov> Fan vad detta är komplicerat igen, börja tappa förståndet då det finns så oerhört många vägar att gå
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: :) med ubuntu 11.10 kommer inte synaptic
<Kurdistan> så det blir färre sätt att installera
<Barre> men personligen så är volym "gratis" idag... några GB hit eller dit gör varke till eller från, så personligen anser jag det som et bättre allternativ att lägga /tmp på eget filsystem om något skulle hända med /tmp
<Kurdistan> ubuntu tweak är ett program som hjälper en bland annat installera paket utanför ubuntus egna förråd eller så uppdaterar befintliga förråd.
<Barre> Kurdistan: tjenis
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Hej, jag sitter och installerar gummans nya bärbara som hon hämtade idag. Hon ville prompt få Windows 7 åt helvete ;-)
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jo det vet jag. Jag undrar bara om jag skall plocka in därifrån eller via Synaptic.
<DrGrov> Äsch WTF, jag kör nu och lägger in hela root med program ;-)
<DrGrov> Hon blir nog glad får vi hoppas ;-)
<DrGrov> Jag måste hitta Skype, detta är inte så lätt.... :(
<Dynamit> det är det vist
<DrGrov> FInns väl i Ubuntu Tweak någonstans vill jag minnas?
<Dynamit> tänker inte på hur jag gör
<DrGrov> Dynamit: För dig tycks allting vara så lätt, eller?
<Dynamit> inte allt men mycket
<DrGrov> Jag vet nog hur jag får in Skype men vill ha det från ställe som ger mig  tillgång till PPAs också så det uppdateras vartefter.
<DrGrov> Orkar inte plocka ner paket efter paket sedan då det är dags för uppgradering
<rikard> Finns via ubuntu software center
<DrGrov> rikard: Tackar, skall plocka hem därifrån
<DrGrov> Hur är det med Java och Flash? Dom uppdateras väl vartefter det finns någon ny version? Hur skall jag lägga till dom korrekta Java och Flash?
<Dynamit> flash finns med ifrån början i Ubuntu 11.04
<DrGrov> Dynamit: Jo, det vet jag. Det uppdateras väl vartefter det kommer en ny version?
<Dynamit> ja
<Dynamit> uppdaterings hanterarn
<Dynamit> säger när det är dags
<Dynamit> som med allt annat
<DrGrov> Dynamit: Okej, bra. Tack :)
<Dynamit> sls
<DrGrov> Vad är enklaste sättet att få med Medibuntu PPAs i 11.04?
<phnom> DrGrov: http://medibuntu.org/repository.php
<DrGrov> phnom: Tack, bara att köra det där?
<DrGrov> phnom: Hur skall jag plocka det mest viktiga därifrån då? Några tips?
<phnom> DrGrov: Ja, vad ville du ha repot till? :P
<DrGrov> phnom: Jag såg någon lista på allt som är väsentligt, har inte dock hittat den sidan mera :=
<phnom> non-free-codecs är lämpligt om du ska spela sånt
<Dynamit> vrf. inte anv. Xbmc?
<phnom> och libdvdcss2 för DVD
<DrGrov> phnom: Jo, libdvdscss2 tänkte jag på. w32codes också?
<phnom> Att installera vlc drar ner de flesta codecs man behöver också
<phnom> non-free-codecs länkar till w32/w64 beroende på vilken arkitektur du kör
<Dynamit> jag föredrar Xbmc om man ska se till Media Center
<phnom> s/länkar till/beror på/
<DrGrov> phnom: Ok, jag installerar VLC. Är det bra att lägga till den PPAn via Ubuntu Tweak eller räcker det via Synaptic att plocka ner VLC?
<phnom> Installera VLC via synaptics/USC och sen installera non-free-codecs så borde den kunna spela det mesta
<DrGrov> Skulle det lönas att köra in GNOME 3 direkt och skippa Unity helt?
<DrGrov> Har en PPA i Ubuntu Tweak vilket verkar göra det jag vill
<Dynamit> vet inte gör som man vill
<Dynamit> Har mest med vane sak att göra enligt mig
<DrGrov> Jo sant Dynamit
<DrGrov> Problemet är att jag inte kanske skall lägga in det ännu då gumman inte kanske vill ha det
<DrGrov> Dock om hon vill så skall jag slänga in det
<Dynamit> Jag föredrar Unity en Gnome2
<Dynamit> men som sagt tycke
<Dynamit> Hej Snusdus
<Dynamit> hur är läget idag då?
<Snusdus> Tja
<Dynamit> hur är läget idag då? *spam varning på mig*
<Snusdus> Bara bra, Vet du hur man tar bort "låsskärmen"
<Snusdus> Och med dig?
<Dynamit> ja det gör jag
<Dynamit> bara bra
<Dynamit> men inte så bra egentligen om man t.ex. har datorn med sig till skolan
<Snusdus> Tar aldrig med den till skolan, Tar knappt med den hemifrån faktiskt
<Dynamit> gå till systeminställningar och välj skärmsläckare
<Dynamit> så har du det d'r
<Dynamit> där
<Snusdus> Tackar :)
<Dynamit> men ta bort lösenordet för ett konto med sudo är som att bli våldtagen och ångra sig under tiden det sker
<Snusdus> Haha :D
<Snusdus> Funkar Wine bra ?
<Dynamit> ja det jag anv. den i alla fall
<Dynamit> det
<Dynamit> inte den
<Dynamit> LOL
<Dynamit> har gjort install skript som sagt om man är för lat att installera själv
<Snusdus> :D
<Kurdistan> Snusdus: menar du när den kommer från viloläge?
<Kurdistan> Snusdus: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=53493  . testa detta. läs mitt svar.
<DrGrov> Vad skall jag göra då Skype inte är authenticated fast jag har lagat till Skype official repon i Ubuntu Tweak?
<DrGrov> Bara att köra eller?
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: förstod inte.
<Kurdistan> det är bara skriva in din root lösenord
<Kurdistan> och så bör ubuntutweak fixa resten
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Alltså jag lagade till Skype repon via Ubuntu Tweak, öppnar Synaptic och skall installera Skype men det klagar
<Dynamit> jag hade inga problem
<Dynamit> jag körde nog via terminalen
<DrGrov> Alltså jag installerar via Synaptic
<Dynamit> tänker inte på hur jag gör hahahahaha
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: du får inte ha synaptic och ubuntutweak öppet samtidigt om du ska installera paket.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Dom är inte öppna samtidigt. Äsch shit the same, jag tar det via UT
<Dynamit> Terminal är egentligen det optimala om man inte anv. Ubuntu Program Central. eller inte kan då man måste lägga till PPA då föredrar jag göra allt via Terminal
<Kurdistan> Dynamit: terminalen är lätt.
<Kurdistan> men även programkällor eller vad det heter
<Dynamit> bäst
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Fortfarande via Ubuntu Tweak då jag kör säger det "Not authenticated" bå Skype
<Dynamit> Program Centralen tänker du nog på
<Kurdistan> Dynamit: :) disten jag använder behöver jag inga PPA.:)
<Snusdus> Jag har en laptop, Och när jag stänger locket på den vill jag att nästa gång jag öppnar så ska det vara igång direkt.. I windows fanns det ett alternativ "Ändra vad som händs när datorns lock stängs" Finns det ngn sån inställning i ubuntu ?
<Dynamit> Behöver säkert inte jag heller men vrf. krångla när man kan låta datorn uppdatera / tala om att det finns uppdateringar
<Dynamit> ja det gör det Snusdus
<Dynamit> kommer inte ihåg exakt vart just nu
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Kan jag fortfarande köra in det utan problem?
<Snusdus> Vad heter den, Så kan jag söka lite på egen hand
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/install-skype-in-ubuntu-1104-via.html
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Tackar
<Kurdistan> Snusdus: läs länken jag gav dig.
<Dynamit> det var frågan om locket nu
<Dynamit> inte powersave lock mode
<Kurdistan> Snusdus: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=53493
<Kurdistan> du kommer då slippa knappa in lösenord
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Vilken version får du av Skype med det där?
<Snusdus> Kurdistan: Jag läste och den funka bra men när jag stänger locket på datorn och öppnar det senare så måste jag klicka på datorn för att den ska "startas upp" Men nu slipper jag lösenordet iallafall så det får man tacka för
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: jag kör inte ubuntu, men du bör få det senaste som finns tillgänglig för linux.
<Dynamit> jag håller på att leta Snusdus
<Kurdistan> Snusdus: det kanske beror på att du inte har automatisk inloggning?
<DrGrov> Jag tror jag skall lita på den där från Ubuntu Tweak, den ser ut att plocka direkt från Skype.com
<Dynamit> jag tänker inte på det med locket
<Dynamit> jag kör alltid manuellt
<Dynamit> när det gäller att göra sådana saker
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: ubuntu tweak är bra grejer. när jag körde ubuntu var ett av programmen jag använde mest.
<Snusdus> Dynamit: Tack Kurdistan: Jopp det har .. Men datorn går in i någon slags "vänteläge" Tycker det är störande
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: du måste dock veta vad du gör. annars är alla program av ubuntu tweak typ en fara.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Alltså det borde gå att lita på att installera därifrån då jag addar Skype official repository?
<Kurdistan> Snusdus: prova strömhanteraren
<DrGrov> Äsch, det blir nog bra det här. Jag litar mest på enbart official stable
<Kurdistan> där ska du kunna bestämma hur du vill ha det
<Dynamit> exakt där är det
<Dynamit> som Krdistan sa Snusdus
<Dynamit> kurdistan
<Dynamit> klart man ska lita på officela mest
<Dynamit> därför lägger man till manuellt om man ska lägga till saker
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Det ser ut att plocka exakt samma version, 2.10.81
<Kurdistan> Dynamit: :) ubuntutweak gör det DrGrov vill göra utan massa krångel.
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Alltså bara att köra?
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: bara köra på.
<Dynamit> krångel kan man väl kallat om man vill
<Snusdus> Och där har vi det, Tackar så mycket Kurdistan & Dynamit.. Då nästa fråga, Hur gör man typ "snabel-a" ? Har alltid tryckt Ctrl och Alt knapparna och sen på 2 men då händer inget
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Fast Synaptic klagar som fan själv?
<Dynamit> som vanligt
<Dynamit> altgr+2
<Dynamit> så länge du har rätt täcken uppsätning vilket du ser ut att ha
<Dynamit> för du kan göra å ä ö
<Dynamit> hahahah täcken
<Dynamit> LOL
<Snusdus> Dynamit tackar, Då var det inga mera frågor :D
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Det fungerar nog, inga problem. Tack :)
<Kurdistan> alt gr och sedan 2
<Dynamit> tecken upsätning är fel egentligen där är tagentbords uppsätningen
<DrGrov> Nu skall jag kila iväg, hoppas detta fungerar
<DrGrov> Ha d bra allihopa, höres
<Dynamit> gör så
<Dynamit> ha det bra
<Dynamit> Ni får ha det så bra, ska snart ner till Handen Centrum
<rikard> finns väl inte mycket att gör där haha
<Dynamit> ska möta en kompis
<Dynamit> gör att hämta Xbox360 mitt den gamla som han har fixat RROD på
<rikard> nice
<Dynamit> Har slim men ska se om jag kan få den gamla 360 att hålla
<Dynamit> och tamed mig upp till skolan
<Kurdistan> Dynamit: ha det skoj med boxen.
<Dynamit> Dessutom är den gamla flashad
<Numn> vad skulle ni rekommendera en musikspelare?
<Kurdistan> Numn: :) den som kommer förinstallerad med ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> eller så amarok/clementine (mer lättviktad)/rhytmbox
<Kurdistan> nog dem bästa
<spacebug-> audacious
<Kurdistan> banshee har jag inte räknat med för den kommer förinstallerad :)
<spacebug-> enda vettiga ;)
<Numn> hmm okej. bara undra. hade favorit från vindöws som kallas foobar2000. såg att fans nå likelse till linux också som heter foobnix :)
<Kurdistan> Numn: okej. kör det du gillar.
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: :) nu tog du i väl?
<spacebug-> njea, jag vet inte. Enda som är som jag vill iaf ;)
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: :) bra att den funkar för dig.
<spacebug-> jag vill inte ha en massa konstiga mediabibliotek å skit. Ge mig en lätt spelare med en enkel playlist med queue-funktion så är det klart ;)
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: jag använder musikspelare mer sällan.
<Numn> ska kolla in andra innan jag bestämmer mig. :D
<Kurdistan> minitube :)
<phnom> ncmpcpp + mpd + mopidy så är du hemma ;)
<Kurdistan> phnom: vad är det för nördigt? :)
<phnom> mopidy är en mpd-server med spotify-stöd.
<phnom> mpd är musik player daemon
<phnom> och ncmpcpp är en klient till mpd :P
<phnom> mocp är trevligt också ^^
<phnom> Fast jag har gjort mig av med all musik som jag hade på datorn, kör bara spotify || grooveshark nu
<Kurdistan> phnom: grooveshark är härlig
<Kurdistan> :)
<phnom> Mm, det sura med den är att artisterna inte får något :P
<phnom> Men de har musik som inte finns på spotify så...
<Kurdistan> phnom: ja, det är sant.
<Kurdistan> jag använder mest minitube faktiskt
<Kurdistan> slipper man youtube :)
<phnom> Och Spotify har inte radio-grejen, den är grymt härlig
<Kurdistan> spotify är bra grejer, men jag blir trött på reklamen.
<larsemil> betala då
<phnom> Det är därför man betalar för den :P
<Kurdistan> larsemil: ja, du får gärna göra det åt mig.
<phnom> s/den/det/
<phnom> Kurdistan: 49 kr/mån kan du nog leva utan
<larsemil> Kurdistan: ne. jag stör mig inte det minsta på att du inte klarar av din reklam
<phnom> Eller ja, du får ju igen det i legal musik...
<Kurdistan> phnom: grejen är att det inte värt det. musiken jag lyssnar på är kurdisk folkmusik.
<Kurdistan> det finns inte mycket.
<Kurdistan> det som finns har jag redan som album'
<phnom> Nä, det kan jag tänka mig.
<Kurdistan> phnom: om musiken jag dagligen lyssnar på fanns där, hade jag inte tvekat.
<phnom> Jag vill ha groovesharks radio, fast i Spotify =/
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) får mer träff på youtube än spotify.
<Kurdistan> larsemil: va?
<Kurdistan> phnom: minns jag inte fel streamar även foobnix låtar. typ som spotify.
<larsemil> Kurdistan: jag menar att jag inte har något problem med att du inte gillar reklamen, alltså vill jag ej betala
<phnom> Kurdistan: Hur menar du nu?
<Numn> tyckte att audious..vad rätt nice.. inte så saker och ting man störde på bara att den va lätt :D
<Kurdistan> larsemil: jaha. :)
<Kurdistan> phnom: foobnix kan du lyssna på musik som spotify.
<Kurdistan> streama
<Kurdistan> :)
<phnom> Streama kan man ju göra i alla vettiga musikspelare.
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) prova. du förstår när du ser.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Vad är det som är så speciellt med den?
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) prova så kan du bedöma. det var länge sedan jag testa.
<Kurdistan> den hade en del låtar jag inte fann med spotify
<Numn> vem vare som sa vilken spelare va lightweighted?
<larsemil> mplayer?
<larsemil> eller för musik?
<phnom> Kurdistan: Men var snattar den musiken ifrån?
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) ingen aning. kanske från bill gates musik-samling.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Verkar ju inte helt legalt :P Typ som Grooveshark fast en vettig klient.
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) dem har ju inte stämts ännu.
<Kurdistan> itunes and spotify skulle annars sätta dit dem
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> phnom: jag håller med dig om grooveshark är härlig. hiphop för hela slanten. :)
<Kurdistan> hel del gamla klassiker
<phnom> Kurdistan: Kan ju vara så att det inte är så olagligt i Ryssland :P
<phnom> Älskar översättningarna på sidan: "You become detached sidebar."
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) viva russia
<Numn> larsemil, musik
<phnom> In Soviet Russia, sidebar becomes YOU!"
<Numn> nån som vet vad ppa:n är till audacious?
<phnom> Numn: Du kan ju alltid scrolla uppåt och läsa det igen: Kurdistan | eller så amarok/clementine (mer lättviktad)/rhytmbox
<Numn> är det här den officiella tro? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacious
<Numn> lmao :]
<phnom> Numn: Den finns i Philip5's repo annars, och han håller det uppdaterat
<phnom> se topic
<phnom> Och FYI så är den i det repot du länkade samma version som den i de officiella reposarna, och den i Philip5s repo är 3.0.1
<phnom> Numn: Jaha, inte så konstigt. Du hade ju länkat till paketet i Ubuntus repos >.<
<Numn> lol :)
<Kurdistan> kära svenskar varför heter det vänsterprasslar och inte höger?
<Numn> haha så senaste är 2.4.4 då hmm
<Kurdistan> 3.0.1 är senaste
<phnom> Kurdistan: För att höger är "positivt", så att högerprassla skulle vara något bra isåfall :P
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) religionen rubbat folks omdöme om vänster och höger
<phnom> Numn: Du läser inte ens vad man skriver till dig va?
<Numn> haha. jo det bara att mina ögon är lite upptagna
<phnom> Numn: <insert pr0n-joke here>
<phnom> Kurdistan: KAn ju vara för att majoriteten av människor är högerhänta också, då måste det ju vara nåt bra med det ;)
<Numn> ubuntu repo är då på 2.4.4 :/
<phnom> >.<
<Kurdistan> Numn: ubuntu har ingen skyldighet att uppdatera. ubuntu är ingen rullande utgåva.
<phnom> Ja, men om du lägger till Philips repo får du 3.0.1
<Kurdistan> så länge 2.4**** fungerar så finns det ingen vits för dem uppgradera paketen
<Kurdistan> så länge inte 3.0.1 måste för stabilitet etc.
<Kurdistan> annars ser du den i 11.10
<Numn> ifall 2.4.4 är stable och 3.0.1 beta då elr?
<phnom> Numn: Du måste ju inte köra absolut senaste om det inte är så att det har någon feature det saknar
<Kurdistan> Numn: nej den är inte beta.
<phnom> Nej, 3.0.1 är stable
<phnom> Lol, "har någon feature det saknar."
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) heja grooveshark radio.
<phnom> s/det saknar/du saknar/
<Numn> haha, jo varför inte. varför ska man sitta med något gammalt?
<spacebug-> 3.0.1 eller kanske 3.0.2 är nog mer stable nu sen dom fixade min bug jag skickade in. Den är dock patchad i Philip5s repo
<phnom> Numn: If it works, don't fix it.
<Kurdistan> Numn: konstig logik.
<Numn> va?
<Kurdistan> Numn: det tar tid för paketera att hålla koll på alla paket.
<phnom> Och kolla så att allt funkar med allt annat som det ska.
<Kurdistan> så du får räkna med att ubuntu inte alltid kan hinna med uppdatera alla paket
<Kurdistan> just därför finns ppa där frivilliga som gör det
<phnom> Numn: Men om du vill ha senaste, bara lägg in Philips repo så får du det senaste av en del. (Bland annat audacious)
<Kurdistan> samt alla dess beroende.
<Kurdistan> phnom: +1
 * phnom kommer få smisk av PHilip för alla highlights sen.
<Kurdistan> Numn: sedan kan du alltid requesta paket och Philip5 är hjälpsam.
<Numn> oki :)
<Kurdistan> Numn: Philip5 ppa var en av dem jag använde.
<Kurdistan> :) dock sluta jag när han fick för mycket luft :P.
<Kurdistan> skämt åsido han kan sina grejer
<phnom> Mm, för mycket luft är dåligt. Man blir lite för pigg av allt syre.
<Kurdistan> phnom: :).
<Kurdistan> phnom: vad kör du för dist?
<phnom> Ubuntu
<phnom> Har kört Arch tills ganska nyligen
<phnom> Innan det var det Ubuntu också
<phnom> Om du menade vilken utgåva så är det Natty som gäller, både på servern och lappisen
<Kurdistan> phnom: nice.
<Kurdistan> byte du från arch till ubuntu?
<Kurdistan> :) det var ovanlig byte
<phnom> Orkade inte mecka längre :P
<phnom> Servern hade Arch tills i typ förrgår. Då körde jag uppdateringarna och sen smällde det rejält. Den ville inte ens boota :P
<phnom> Ubuntu är lite mindre DIY och lite mer GSD.
<Numn> hmm. man kan inte fixa det senaste via en tar boll?
<Numn> som att blivit updated? :)
<Kurdistan> phnom: ubuntu är bra grejer.
<Kurdistan> även om jag för tillfälle inte kör buntu.
<phnom> Numn: Jo, är man lagd åt det hållet så.
<Kurdistan> väntar in lts
<phnom> Men den kommer inte bli automagiskt uppdaterad
<phnom> Och du måste kompilera det själv
<phnom> Numn: Du är rätt ny på Ubuntu va?
<Numn> phnom, japp
<phnom> Jag ville också alltid ha det senaste förr. Sen gick det över och nu mår jag bättre...
<phnom> Numn: tar-bollarna är definitivt inte värt besväret om det bara är för att du vill ha det senaste.
<phnom> Men om du känner dig extra modig så go for it
<Kurdistan> phnom: vettig punkt. senaste är inte alltid det bästa.
<phnom> Du behövernog build-essentials för att bygga, och sen lite extra dependencies.
<Kurdistan> så länge det inte finns en update som fixar en bugg för en
<Kurdistan> phnom: själv kör jag med en dist där jag själv får göra kärnuppdateringar.
<Kurdistan> det passar mig perfekto.
<Kurdistan> ingen krångel med viloläge/vänteläge.
<Kurdistan> så har man bättre koll på vilka kärnor som fungerar
<phnom> Det var det i Arch, min suspend gick sönder efter varje kernel-update. Och de har ganska många såna eftersom den är rolling :P
<Kurdistan> phnom: jag kör också rolling.
<Kurdistan> dock :) en mer användarvänlig/nybörjarvänlig
<Kurdistan> :) har tom lucid kärnan på min burk och natty kärnan
<Kurdistan> :) när jag menar lucid kärnan då menar jag inte lucid, utan dess version nr. :)
<Numn> sen vill man ju lära sig hela linux fungerer eller ubuntu.
<phnom> Hmm, /me needs moar tea.
<Numn> rooawrr vad audacious is the best :D
<phnom> :)
<Kurdistan> Numn: jag tror nog ingen kommer lära sig hela linux
<einand> Kurdistan: beror på hur man definierar linux
<Numn> eller lära sig använda det
<phnom> Jag tror Torvalds kan det mesta av linux.
<einand> linux i sig är är en väldigt liten del av vad du ser
<einand> ghaa,
<einand> Mr Torvalds kan säkert linux, man säkert inte alla program som körs på kärnan
<Kurdistan> einand: ja, kärnan ser man inte mycket av, men behärska den är inte lätt. alla moduler.
<phnom> Nejnej, men jag definierar linux som kärnan
<Kurdistan> sedan gillar en del kompl. sina egna kärnor från source
<einand> klart man gör
<einand> man vinner otorligt mycket på det
<einand> specielt om man kör i386 optimerade distar som ubuntu
<Kurdistan> einand: ja, man vinner mycket på det om man kan det.
<phnom> Numn: Nä, ingen kommer någonsin lära sig använda linux ;)
<Kurdistan> einand: jag kör bfs kärnor så jag har redan optimerad. :)
<einand> hur är det optimerat?
<larsemil> en bättre/annan scheduler
<einand> ja, hur hjälper det då?
<einand> alltså det är ju bara en liten del
<einand> tex, stöd för sse4.x ger tusenfalldig bättre prestanda när det gäller krypteringar
<Kurdistan> einand: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brain_Fuck_Scheduler
<einand> tex
<einand> jag vet vad det är, men ser inte hur det ensamt skulle optimera
<Kurdistan> :) sedan bara namnet brain fuck sch. låter coolt.
<Numn> det är ju inte omöjligt
<einand> hade vart ännu coolare om den var kodad i brainfuck
<Kurdistan> einand: ja, du får då :) ta det med utvecklaren.
<peppis> Går de att att spara musik på ubuntu, burken och spela upp den på win burk?
<einand> peppis: självklart
<peppis> einand: ok, hur gör jag då?
<larsemil> peppis: hur menar du spara musik?
<Kurdistan> einand: windows läser väl inte ext4?
<einand> peppis: du laddar ner som vanligt
<einand> Kurdistan: han sa musik, han sa inget annat
<larsemil> peppis: och menar du att spela musiken i en spelare i ubuntu och få den att spelas upp på en annan windows burk?
<einand> då misstänkte jag han menade en mp3:a
<larsemil> Kurdistan: finns drivrutiner fördet
<einand> vilket fungerar oavsätt
<larsemil> för det
<peppis> larsemil: ja
<larsemil> peppis: mpd kanske finns till windows. kolla på det.
<einand> larsemil: tja, är igentligen ext2, men ext3-4 är bakåtkopatibelt
<Kurdistan> einand: nej han menar spara på sin ext4 partition och sedan spela filer från den i sin dualboot.
<larsemil> nej.
<peppis> larsemil: nej på ubuntu disken, men spela upp de på win burken
<einand> jag uppfattade det som han hade två datorer
<larsemil> peppis: du vill klicka på play på ubuntu datorn och höra ljudet i windowsdatorn?
<Kurdistan> :)
<peppis> einand: de har jag och jag är en tjej
<einand> så, vad då mitt problem med mitt påstående
<einand> att det går utmärkt
<phnom> Lies, alla tjejer på internet är män, och alla pojkar är poliser.
<einand> phnom: jag träffa min tjej på irc
<peppis> larsemil: jag vill bara spara de på ubuntu disken för den är större än win disken
<larsemil> peppis: och sen dela ut den på nätet?
<peppis> einand: skoj att träffa sin partener på nätet
<peppis> larsemil: precis
<einand> peppis: så ta det lungt, annars kanske det slutar med att du gifter dig med en av nördarna här i kanalen ;)
<larsemil> peppis: kolla på samba utdelning
<einand> cifs
<peppis> einand: De gör väl inget, jag vill iallafall träffa någon så jag slipper vara så ensamen och må skit
<peppis> larsemil: men vet inte hur man fixar de i win burken
<bamsefar> Data eller?
<Barre> välkommen in i spelet bamsefar... och så kopplar vi bort bur B   :)
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> Hej barre, hur mår sanen?
<Barre> bra, bara bra bamsefar... Idag var teknikerna här och drog om tv-kablarna som brann efter åskovädret för två veckor sen, så min aktivitet hos er kommer minska nu igen ;)
<bamsefar> :(
<bamsefar> Iofs, jag kan väl inte gnälla, jag köper ju inget av dig. ;)
<Barre> hahaha... precis :P
<Philip5> av Barre törs man väl inte handla?
<Philip5> lite som en bilskojare fast i datorbranschen ;)
<rolfblidborg|G5> topic = Telefonförsäljare?
<Barre> Philip5: du kan hyra.. skriv på ett avtal på 36 månader bara ;)
<Philip5> bara 36?!? vilket klipp
<larsemil> peppis: samba är standard fildelning i windows
<bamsefar> Barre: Hur många hyrfilmer får man för ett instegs-san tro?
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> lite gammal hederlig byteshandel
<peppis> larsemil: viste jag inte
<Barre> bamsefar: instegs-SAN från oss.. cirka 3.500 ... MEN, då måste ju ta hänsyn till att administrationen på mina enormt fina burkar är bättre än vad ni har i dag så ni sparar ENORMT mycket pengar ;)
<peppis> larsemil: får de inte att funka iallafall
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) kde suger.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: pff
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nejdå kde är allt bra. :)
<Philip5> bäst!
<Kurdistan> Philip5: vad är det exakt du gillar med kde?
<Numn> nope, xde är!
<Philip5> att det är som jag vill ha det
<Barre> men bamsefar, det är inte ett SAN ni behöver, nu skulle ställa er i brygga om ni verkligen förstod vad vår Content Platform kan göra... ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: vilket innebär vad?
<Barre> s/nu/ni/
<Kurdistan> Barre: vad är det för knepigt du skriver. :)
<Barre> vad menar du Kurdistan?
<Kurdistan> s/nu/ni
<Barre> reguljärt uttryck: s/nu/ni/ = sök efter nu och ersätt med ni   jag råkade skriva fel tidigare och rättade mig själv..
<bamsefar> Barre: Hehe, säkert... Men vi har inte riktigt dollars till fancy gear.
<Kurdistan> Barre: okej. för ung för sådant. adult varning. :)
<Barre> Kurdistan: om du vill jobba snabt med text-editering så har det inget med ålder att göra ;) lär dig det och du kommer vara en ninja... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regular_expression
<andol> Kurdistan: När du ändå håller på, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perl :)
<Barre> bamsefar: tyckte mig läsa en artikel om kassaflödet... barnen och kärringen skulle gråta om ni slutade leverera tjänster :(
<Kurdistan> Barre: :) nördiga grejer och jag går inte ihop. andol tack du med.
<andol> Kurdistan: Ähh, finns alltid möjlighet att utvecklas!
<Kurdistan> andol: :) just nu är jag glad noob.
<Barre> Kurdistan: perl, python, sed, awk, vi, php, openOffice, etc. etc. etc.   ... oavsätt vilket program/programeringsspråk/tolk (i linux) som hanterar text har du nytta av att kunna reguljära uttryck :)
<Barre> *nästan
<Kurdistan> Barre: :) nja inte i libreoffice/openoffice det är noob vänligt.
<andol> Japp, vansinnigt praktiskt
<Kurdistan> dock ska jag ge mig på lyx. på allvar innan jag skriver examensarbetet.
<bamsefar> Barre: Det går bättre nu
<andol> Kurdistan: Vad ska det skrivas examensarbete om då?
<Barre> bamsefar: \o/
<bamsefar> Barre: Det är kul när folk uppskattar vad man gör. :)
<Kurdistan> andol: :) jag har 1 år kvar till dess.
<Kurdistan> så än har jag tid kvar.
<Kurdistan> men det blir inte inom :) IT
<Kurdistan> andol: :) jag pluggar farmaci.
<Barre> Kurdistan: är övertygad om att du kan nyttja reguljära uttryck även i libreoffice :P
<andol> Som i medicin/apotek?
<Kurdistan> andol: exakt-
<Kurdistan> Barre: :) mkt möjligt.
<andol> Kurdistan: Gissar att du lär vara en utav de få som kommer skriva ditt ex-jobb i LaTex då? :)
<Kurdistan> andol: :) ja, men jag kör dess lättare gui lyx.
<Dynamit> Mitt gamla Xbox360 is alive och den verkar tänka leva permanent denna gång, Jippi
<Barre> Kurdistan: ska du bli farmacevt (eller hur feckers det stavas :))
<Kurdistan> Barre: yes. :)
<Barre> spännande
<Barre> stavas det så?
<Kurdistan> Barre: ja, man ska väl vägleda dig en dag.
<Kurdistan> farmaceut.
<Kurdistan> om jag inte doktorerar då är jag kvar :) med pluggande tills jag blir senil
<Kurdistan> :=) kurdistan blir en galen forskare
<Barre> Kurdistan: jag stavade rätt ;P http://svenskfarmaci.se/blogg/manga-mojligheter-for-kreativ-farmacevt/   *fniss*
<Kurdistan> :) Barre haha bloggare dem kan.
<Kurdistan> :) högre trovärdighet än wiki
<Barre> det kanske stavas på fler sätt... för även Apoteket skriver som jag ... http://www.apoteket.se/privatpersoner/om/jobba/Sidor/OmApoteketContents_ArbetapaApoteket_Ledigajobb_Ledigajobb.aspx
<Kurdistan> Barre: :) det är apotekare jag pluggar till.
 * andol plockar fram SAOL...
<Kurdistan> men många fattar varken vad apotekare gör eller vad farmaceut är för något. så jag jävlas ibland med något dem inte hört.
<Barre> nåja.. skit samma... då kan du plocka fram mina recept... tradolan, 1g alvedon, trikoflinak... hämtar var tredje månad :/
<Kurdistan> Barre: :) vänta tills jag blir klar.
<Kurdistan> tel
<Barre> hoppas på att jag slipper medicineringen när du är klar Kurdistan ;)
<andol> Jupp, SAOL nämner både farmaceut och farmacevt
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<Barre> andol: \o/
<bamsefar> Barre: Om jag säger att jag vill köpa ett SAN, bjuder du på lunch då? ;)
<Barre> bamsefar: hahahaha...... kan väl kanske hända :)
<bamsefar> .)
<bamsefar> Barre: Vart håller du hus på dagarna?
<Barre> Solna utgår jag från, men sen åker jag runt hela stockholm och ibland övriga sverige/norden
<bamsefar> Ah
<peppis> Får upp detta när jag försöker kolla DVd: Could not read dvd this may be because the dvd is encryped and dvd decryption library is not installed. vad gör jag?
<andol> peppis: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/video-dvd-restricted.html
<Screedo> god kväll alla. Är det total förbjudet med windows frågor? :)
<Barre> nope, det är det inte. Men det kanske inte är den absoluta windows-eliten som sitter i denna kanal
<andol> Däremot är det nog inte omöjligt att få vettig svar på hur du ska få din Windows-dator att leka snället med din Ubuntu-dator.
<Screedo> nä, det är jag med på, kanske lite mer av en lagrings fråga, windows 2008 server r2, har 3st promise TX4 sata 300 kontroller kort, har 4st 2Tb seagate green på det ena, 4st wd 1tb green på det andra och 4st 500 gb seagate på det tredje. NU skapade jag 3st raid5, får failed Redundancy på alla 3 raid 5, Har sett att jag fått utropstecken på olika diskar after reboot osv. någon som
<Screedo> har en susning vad som kan spöka?
<peppis> andol: tack
<Screedo> de 4 2tb seagate hårddiskarna är helt nya. kan iofs vara fel på nya diskar men men.
<Screedo> tycker det är lite skumt att få fel på alla 3 raid5 enheterna.
<Barre> Screedo: rent spontant skulle jag gissa på att det är "green" i disktypen som ställer till det. De har en tendens att göra spin-down vilket inte brukar uppskattas av vare sig mjukvaruraid eller hårdvaruraid om inte hårdvaran har en firmware som klarar av det..
<Screedo> kontrollerkorten har senaste bios och senaste drivrutinen från Promise.
<Screedo> ok, men den tredje raiden är "vanliga" diskar, några år på nacken då de är på 500 gb / st
<rolfblidborg> Är det någon här som har albumet "Mycket väsen för ingenting" av [ingenting]?
<rolfblidborg> Det är skitsvårt att hitta :/
<Barre> Screedo: mm, det förstås. Kan ju också vara en bugg i senaste firmware, eller fel på själva raid-kortet.. svårt att säga exaxt.
<Screedo> jo
<Barre> inget roligt är det ialla fall..... lider med dig :/
<Screedo> har ny hårdvara i burken, skall prova mounta de 4 2tb diskarna på moderkortets sata portar och prova.
<Screedo> kanske borde prova en "äldre" drivrutin från promise.
<Screedo> den senaste är väl från 2005 eller något sådant.
<johanbr> andol, kommer jag ihåg rätt att du har hand om ubuntu-se.org ?
<Barre> Prova att skapa ett RAID-set i taget (eller det kanske du gjort?) och låt det formateras klart innan du skapar nästa raidset...
<johanbr> andol, i så fall: ubuntu-se.org/planet/ verkar inte uppdateras
<Screedo> jo, det är så jag har gjort, nu så snabb formateras raiden.
<Screedo> när jag gjorde min raid i win 200 3så tog formateringen 2-3 dagar.. :)
<Screedo> nu är den färdig på mindre än en minut.
<Screedo> kan det vara sata kablarna?
<Screedo> nu startade jag om datorn och nu har den problem med andra diskar än innan omstart.
<Barre> jo, det skulle det också kunna vara, men så många dåliga / dåligt kontakterade sata-kablar?!?
<Screedo> jo, men 3 olika kontrollerkort också.
<peppis> andol: tack
<Screedo> det är random diskar på 3 olika kort
<Screedo> tycker det hela verkar skumt
<andol> peppis: hjälpte?
<Barre> Screedo: ahh.. missade att det var tre olika kort, sorry.  är det fake-raid?
<Screedo> vad menar du med fake-raid?
<Screedo> är väl en mjukvara raid? då kortet i sig själv inte har inbyggd cpu osv.
<Barre> precis, det är vad som brukar kallas för fake-raid.
<Screedo> ok
<Barre> jag hade en idé om att det kanske är en minnesmodul i servern som är trasig/knepig och det råkar vara en minnesarea som nyttjas av raid-korten... MEN... jag tror mig kanske hittat något....
<peppis> Fick jag någon hjälp med min win samba?
<Barre> Screedo: det kan vara så att korten i sig inte supportar 2TB diskar (det skulle kunna påverka samtliga eftersom de delar resurser i maskinen). Samt att korten inte ser ut att supporta Win2008 r2 överhuvudtaget
<Screedo> jo, det kan det ju vara, moderkort, minne, cpu är helt nytt, kom igår. även nya saker kan ju vara sönder.
<Screedo> skall prova installera en "äldre" drivrutin till korten. på ett av dem.
<Barre> Screedo: supportlistan för Promise SATA300 TX2Plus / TX4 http://www.promise.com/media_bank/Download%20Bank/Compatibility/SATA300%20TX2Plus_TX4%20Compatibility%20List%20V1.3%20-20080314.pdf
<Barre> Screedo: MS gjorde en del större förändringar i I/O hanteringen i R2, vilket innebär att support för Windows2008 inte alltid inkluderar R2 :/
<Barre> wb Numn
<Screedo> hmm
<Screedo> men, skulle detta fungera i ubuntu?
<Numn> hej. nån som vet hur man kollar ifall ett program finns på datorn.. installerade getdeb men finns inte någonstans?
<Screedo> i ubuntu installerade jag samba, men jag fick ju fan inte mer än 20MB/s i överföringshastighet
<Screedo> då hade jag iofs äldre hårdvara, men samma kontrollerkort och diskar.
<Barre> vet inte. Personligen använder jag inte fake-raid i linux, vinsten är inte så vansinnigt stor och det brukar vara struligt med drivrutiner, personligen använder linux-raid, alltså ren mjukvaruraid, om jag inte har ett hw-kort
<Barre> Screedo: ^^
<Screedo> skillnaden är pengar på kontrollerkorten :) är för hemma bruk.
<Screedo> Barre, tack för allt visat intresse, mycket uppskattat, men nu så börjar ögonen gå i kors på mig så tid för sängen, men jag återkommer imorgon, jag har inget emot att installera ubuntu omd et skulle fungera, denna server/dator skallv ara till enbart lagring och inget annat, men jag vill ju få ut så mycket som möjligt i överföringshastighet. 20MB/s är ju mindre än hälften
<Screedo> jag får i windows. :/ där ligger jag på 45-50MB/s
<Screedo> fick det med ubuntu 10.10 och samba installerat.
<Barre> ja det är ju ingen vidare hastighet :/
<Screedo> godnatt.
<Barre> tjenis
<Barre> Numn: är inte getdeb ett repository? kan det vara så att du enbart konfigurerat ditt system att kunna installera program från getdeb.net?
<Numn> jo, men hur ser man det ifall de har gjort de?
<bittin_> hamnade på ett finskt hackerspace som kör Ubuntu
<Numn> händer ju ingen när jag installerar :S
<realubot> http://folding.stanford.edu/Swedish/Main
<realubot> http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Download
<realubot> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> Joina Ubuntu Sverige Folding@home-team!
<realubot> Ladda ner klienten och ange nick under name och 210289 under team number för att hjälpa forskarna hitta lösningen på svårta sjukdomar.
<bittin_> har inte root på denna datorn
<realubot> bittin_: Vad då har inte root?
<bittin_> realubot: jag har inte root password vid datorn jag sitter vid
<realubot> bittin_: Jaha. Och?
<bittin_> blir svårt att installera folding@home
<bittin_> inte för jag tänkte göra det ändå
<Numn> är ubuntu tweak nåt att ha?
<realubot> bittin_: Du behöver inte vara root för det. Det går bra att köra som vanlig user. Det är bara att ladda ner och packa upp filerna och sedan köra ./fah6 -configonly och därefter ./fah6 -verbosity 9
<realubot> Numn: Det är många som gillar Tweak ja. Det är populärt.
<bittin_> ah
<realubot> bittin_: Så vad väntar du på?
<bittin_> realubot: installerar inte saker på folks datorer utan att fråga är ohyfs
<realubot> bittin_: Är det inte din dator?
<bittin_> nej
<bittin_> är på ett finskt hackerspace
<DrGrov> Gokväl
<DrGrov> *Gokväll
<DrGrov> Någon som använder en WP7-telefon för tillfället? Sneglade lite på Samsung Omnia 7
<bittin_> DrGrov: kommer aldrig hända
<DrGrov> bittin_: Ser man på, du verkar väldigt övertygad
<DrGrov> bittin_: Men det frågade jag dock inte, frågan löd ju helt klart och tydligt: "Någon som använder en WP7-telefon tillfället?..."
<DrGrov> bittin_: Vad kör du för något då?
<bittin_> DrGrov: en gammal Sony Ericsson men tror det blir android senare
<bittin_> igen
<DrGrov> bittin_: Det finns ju massor av bra Android lurar nu redan. Eller tänkte du vänta på någon specifik modell?
<bittin_> nej väntar tills jag har cash igen bara
<DrGrov> Ok, det är bra
<DrGrov> Hoppas det hinner komma ut någon/några bra till i år
<DrGrov> Mitt problem är att ingen lur i dagens läge är så pass bra så att jag kunde använda den en längre tid
<DrGrov> Därför tänkte jag eventuellt snegla in mig på en WP7-telefon för att se var potentialen ligger
<DrGrov> einand: Du har inga goda råd gällande WP7?
<ah-berg> DrGrov,  vad  saknar android-lurar?
<DrGrov> ah-berg: Alltså det som saknas är inte något med specsen att göra. Handlar för mig mera om känslan av själva telefonen, blivit helt enkelt trött då Android ser så hiskelit tröttsamt ut. UIn e trött osv.
<ah-berg> htc sense är lagom snyggt
<DrGrov> ah-berg: Jo det är snyggt, håller absolut med. Haft en Desire HD och en Sensation men tröttnade på båda.
<ah-berg> WP7 med IE symbolen känns så  90-tal
<DrGrov> ah-berg: Tror jag inte riktigt känner mig som hemma med Android lurarna. Tror en WP7 lur kunde pigga upp.
<DrGrov> Men vem fan bryr sig om det ser ut som fan och hans mormor? LOL :)
<DrGrov> Det är väl smaksak, tror faktiskt jag föredrar just 90-tal istället för 2000-tal
<DrGrov> Men, smaksaker går ju inte att argumentera för eller emot :)
<ah-berg> om jag skulle vara sugen på något ny mobil OS idag så jag kolla Nokias senaste meggo-mobil
<DrGrov> Jo, jag har tänkt på Nokia N9an nog en sväng också. Dock är jag så himmelens skeptisk till Nokia och litar inte alls på vad dom säger mera. Men absolut, en värdig kandidat helt klart så länge allt går som smort nu mot slutet.
<einand> DrGrov: vad då?
<einand> DrGrov: jag har ett råd, undvik
<DrGrov> einand: Inte kan jag väl ändå börja skaffa mig en iPhone 4 heller eller?
<einand> DrGrov: felet med Android då?
<DrGrov> einand: Det känns fan inte rätt att använda, det känns inte som hemma
<einand> ok
 * einand gör 00:00 dansen
<coobra> ;D
<DrGrov> Så jag tror jag hamnar att hitta något som passar mig bättre
<DrGrov> Tror jag fan skiter helt i telefon, orkar fan inte söka mera
<realubot> DrGrov: Det är den bästa lösningen. Jag har ingen Android eller iPhone och klarar har heller inga problem med mobilen.
<Philip5> einand: ska du ta över dansen?!?! :P
<einand> realubot: jag erböjd ju mig att köpa dig en en gång, men du ville ju inte ta mot den
<realubot> Gjord du? Nja, bara om jag lämnade kanalen.
<realubot> *Gjorde
<einand> andra gången sa jag att du får en om du öppnar dörren när jag ringer på
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Jag vill inte ha en Android-lur med massa moddad hårdvara.
<einand> moddad hårdvara?
<realubot> Mm, hardware backdoors.
<bittin_> hur kollar man om en ubuntu burk har bluetooth eller inte?
<realubot> bittin_: sudo lshw | less
<realubot> kanske?
<realubot> Eller lsusb kanske?
<bittin_> realubot: thx
<einand> realubot: jo precis
<bittin_> ska ha blåtand
<bittin_> men tror det är enklare köra sony ericsson usb kabeln jag fick låna
<bittin_> då jag inte har root konto och inga bluetooth program
<einand> bluz
<einand> eller nått sånt heter det
<bittin_> ah
<DrGrov> Jag tror jag bestämde mig just för Samsung Omnia 7
<einand> DrGrov: kolla BlackBerry då?
<DrGrov> Blir att införskaffa den imorgon, kan ju inte ta en Samsung Galaxy S II heller. Omöjligt att få Blackberry här, vilket är irriterande.
<realubot> DrGrov: Varför inte en Samsung Galaxy S II?
<DrGrov> realubot: Jag har börjat hata Android, känns inte riktigt som hemma. Vill ju dock inte heller ha en plasttelefon i den prisklassen.
<realubot> DrGrov: Ok.
<DrGrov> realubot: Men jag tror jag skall sova över saken under natten och vakna klar i huvudet på morgonen.
<DrGrov> Gillar nog min LG Optimus 2X, snurrar på bra osv. men ändå nånting som saknas. Känslan
<DrGrov> Provade faktiskt pilla på en Samsung Omnia 7 och en HTC Trophy då jag var nere i Helsingfors. Fungerade oväntat bra, men är ännu skeptisk.
<DrGrov> Detta blir inte lätt att välja mellan
<realubot> Dom kanske är bättre i Stockholm.
<DrGrov> Tror jag knappast
<realubot> Känslan...
<DrGrov> Vad menar du?
<DrGrov> Jag menar att känslan av telefonen helt enkelt inte upplevs tillräckligt bra med Android
<DrGrov> Men tvivlar ännu på WP7, det verkar lovande men är nog säkert inte helt smärtfritt
<realubot> What? Ska Galaxy mobilerna sluta säljas i hela EU?
<DrGrov> Dom kommer ta bort SGS och SGS II i hela EU från och med september. Dom kommer nog helt säkert tillbaka, likadant som hände med Galaxy Tab 10.1"
<datorn_> Tjena
<coobra> :o
<bittin_> Hejsan
<Philip5> DrGrov: "Samsungs försäljning i Sverige påverkas inte av dagens beslut i den holländska domstolen. "
<DrGrov> Philip5: Alltså, jag bor ju inte i Sverige. Kanske förklarar min misskunskap gällande dagens dom.
<DrGrov> Philip5: Tyvärr
<DrGrov> Sådana rykten cirkulerade tidigare idag att dom skulle eventuellt bort från hela EU, saker ändras
<Philip5> den gäller inte i norden och den kommer nog inte gälla så många andra europeiska länder heller förutom holland till att börja med
<DrGrov> Philip5: Ok, bra att veta.
<DrGrov> Philip5: Kommer dock hålla mig borta från Samsung framöver, inte alls imponerad över deras produkter i telefonsammanhang eller tv.
<DrGrov> Men det är en annan diskussion för ett annat tillfälle
<Philip5> själv kör jag med en htc sensation men mest för att jag gillar sense och inte för att jag har något emot samsung
<DrGrov> Philip5: Ok, jag körde en Sensation också men tappade förståndet med telefonen till sist.
<Philip5> jag gillar den
<datorn_> hej
<realubot> "Enligt ett pressmeddelande från Samsung påverkas troligen inte den svenska försäljningen av mobiltelefonerna i Galaxy-familjen. Företaget flaggar desutom om vidare rättsliga åtgärder för att säkra tillgången på telefoner även i Nederländerna."
<realubot> DanielHolm: Vart bor du då? Finland?
<realubot> DanielHolm: Äsch, fel person.
<DanielHolm> haha, ja det tror jag nog allt. nej, jag bor i Sverige ;)
<realubot> DanielHolm: Ok, jag bara kollade att du inte hade glömt var du bor.
<realubot> ;)
<DanielHolm> jag förstod det ;) det var dags för det.
<Peyam> om f är deriverbar i x=2 så är den kontinuelrlig
<Peyam> e detta sant?
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-25
<Peyam> sover alla
<Peyam> tolkar det som ett ja
<Philip5> zzzz
<Peyam> halllooooooooo
<propus> Näeh
<realubot> Peyam: Ja.
<realubot> Derivata förutsätter kontinuerliga funktioner så vitt jag kommer ihåg. Och om en funktion är deriverbar så är den också kontinuerlig.
<realubot> Jag tror det är så i.a.f.
<Spixx> Time
<Barre> morrn morrn...
<Dynamit> god morgon alla glada
<Coffe> morrn
<Coffe> lunch idag då eller ?
<Barre> kan inte :(
<Richiie_> Dynamit: God morgon
<Dynamit> Hur är läget?
<Richiie_> Dynamit: Det är fint hur är det själv? Låg och funderade på det du berättade om SSL igår natt när jag skulle sova
<Richiie_> hur det kan skydda användare o card sharing och hela köret
<Dynamit> hahaha okej
<Richiie_> Dynamit: blev minst sagt intresserad :-)
<Richiie_> men jag hade lite hum om de innan men ja du hjälpte till att få poletten på plats om man kan säga så, Alexander
<Dynamit> hahahaha okej
<Richiie_> :P
<Richiie_> hur gick de med Einand förresten? blev ni sams tillslut ?
<Dynamit> vet inte, det lugnade sig i alla fall
<Dynamit> själv funderar jag på att om jag ska köpa det jag behöver för att flasha min Xbox360 dvd-rom och införskaffa den sista saken jag behöver för ultimate flash kit nästa månad
<Richiie_> Dynamit: oohh en fråga bor du möjligen i Sthlms området?
<Dynamit> ja det gör jag
<Richiie_> Flasha xbox 360 dvd-rom och Modifiera PS3or är jag kung på
<Richiie_> det du behöver är en CK3-pro
<Dynamit> jag vet redan
<Richiie_> men frågan är om de funkar bra i Linux
<Dynamit> vad jag ska ha
<Dynamit> hahaha har arb. hdd
<Dynamit> som har win 7
<Richiie_> jag tror inte de funkar i Linux med Jungleflasher
<Dynamit> till bärbara
<Richiie_> dock finns det alltid en Dos Flash...
<Dynamit> har du läst
<Richiie_> som man kan köra i Dosbox tror jag :)
<Dynamit> vad jag skrev nyss
<Richiie_> ja jag läste att du kör windows 7 vilket är tragiskt men ok
<Dynamit> jag vet redan vad jag ska ha
<Dynamit>  hahaha har arb. hdd
<Dynamit>  som har win 7
<Richiie_> ja jag läste det och de är tragiskt att du slits mellan 2 världar
<Richiie_> :P
<Dynamit> vadå
<Dynamit> den är inte ärlig
<Dynamit> så vad är problemet
<Richiie_> Ja antingen är man Linuxare eller också kör man Winblows
<Richiie_> :P
<Dynamit> det är pga. att en del saker jag anv. måste ha win maskin
<Richiie_> ok anyways
<Dynamit> pröva pgp desktop i wine och dreamweaver
<Dynamit> blir skit fel om det ens funkar
<Dynamit> men jag vet
<Richiie_> du får mer än gärna prova köra Dosflash under Dosbox
<Dynamit> vad jag ska ha
<Richiie_> och sen skriva här hur de gick
<Richiie_> för jag funtar själv på att köpa ett sånt där CK3
<Richiie_> men de kostar 500 kr ~
<Dynamit> X360USB PRO Connectivity kit för 360
<Dynamit> är en sak jag måste köpa
<Richiie_> så vill veta att de funkar i Dosbox innan jag köper
<Richiie_> äähh.. de där är en "fuskig" metod
<Dynamit> Xecuter CK3 Probe III (3)
<Dynamit> sedan kan jag köra
<Richiie_> du kmr behöva punga ut me typ 1 lax alltså
<Dynamit> inte med bara dem två
<Dynamit> men med den 3 saken för ultimata kit ja
<Dynamit> och
<Dynamit> det tjänar jag ihop fort
<Dynamit> Xecuter Connectivity Kit 3 Lite
<Richiie_> men frågan är
<Richiie_> fungerar den där usb bajs skiten i Linux?
<Richiie_> "plug & play".
<Dynamit> jag vet inte, och jag lär anv. min arb. hdd som är till den bärbara
<Dynamit> eller så usb enhet med msdos 6.0
<Richiie_> Dynamit: ok då får du i uppgift när du köpt allt de här
<Richiie_> att testa dessa prylar i Linux
<Richiie_> och återkomma till mig vad som funka o vad som inte funkade
<Richiie_> för jag är skeptisk till usb pro grejjen funkar i Linux antar att man måste köra Jungleflasher me den ?
<Dynamit> vrf egentligen
<Richiie_> vaddå varför?
<Richiie_> Dynamit: http://www.psxcare.com/product.php?xProd=1473
<Dynamit> den gör ju bara så chipsettet och det är rätt
<Dynamit> jag vet
<Dynamit> snälla jag har kompis som jobbar där
<Richiie_> Jag med :)
<Dynamit> Bergs samma
<Dynamit> skulle inte förvåna mig
<Richiie_> Psytroll ?
<Dynamit> nix
<Dynamit> Swizzy
<Richiie_> bingo!
<Richiie_> ^^
<Dynamit> lotto
<Richiie_> va roligt så indirekt känner vi varann då
<Richiie_> :d
<Richiie_> :D
<Dynamit> helt klart
<Dynamit> Till skillnad mot den dyrare Maximus Lizard så måste X360 USB Pro anslutas till en PC, den fungerar inte fristående.
<Dynamit> det är det som står
<Dynamit> står så nämns inte ens att man måste anv. win
<Richiie_> Trevlig kompis det, men intressant iaf har själv funderingar på att införskaffa mig prylar för att flasha själv men då vill jag vara säker på att de funkar i Dosbox för antar att de är där jag tvingas köra grejjerna då jag vill slippa köra wine och jungleflasher känns läskigt.
<Dynamit> jungelflasher är okej
<Dynamit> bara man vet vad man gör
<Dynamit> som allt annat med flashing
<Richiie_> jag skulle aldrig våga köra jungleflasher i wine...
<Richiie_> seriöst du hör ju hur de låter
<Dynamit> och den risken finns egentligen alltid när du flashar
<Dynamit> även när du gör det på mobilen
<Dynamit> för att uppdatera mjukvaran
<Richiie_> ja självklart
<Richiie_> men risken känns större att nått går snett när man dels emulerar en windows miljö i wine
<Richiie_> för att sedan använda ett program för att flasha mjukvaran på en dvd läsare
<Dynamit> dessutom så kommer jag ta backup innan jag börjar flasha
<Richiie_> det bara skriker brickning brickning, bara jag ens tänker tanken
<Dynamit> finns ju virtualbox
<Dynamit> om man ska vara sådan
<Richiie_> Ja virtualbox och vmware finns
<Dynamit> har tillgång till båda
<Dynamit> LOL
<Richiie_> men hur bra är stödet där då connectivity kitet ansluts med sata kabel och vad mer?
<Dynamit> du ansluter med sata kabel
<Richiie_> thats it ? inga mer kablar
<Dynamit> och ser till att den har ström på ena eller andra sättet
<Dynamit> egentligen inte
<Dynamit> men för att testa det
<Dynamit> så behöver man Xecuter CK3 Probe III (3)
<Dynamit> och har bra kontakt med Swizzy som får flasha enheterna hos Psxcare oftast
<Dynamit> så han har bra vana med det
<Dynamit> och kan förklara hur jag ska göra om jag inte förstår det
<Richiie_> Ja samma här han har bra dokumentation också :)
<Richiie_> bra guider
<Dynamit> jag kan även få tillgång till telefon support av han
<Richiie_> Jarå han är hjälpsam med sånt helt klart, jag måste bara fråga hur kommer det sig att du vill låta lite "kaxxig" med dina uttalanden så ofta? :P
<Richiie_> som att man ska tänka "wow" liksom :P chilla lite grabben
<Dynamit> det är inte meningen
<Dynamit> det är inte meningen
<Dynamit> det är inte meningen
<Dynamit> det är inte meningen
<Dynamit> spam varning på mig
<Richiie_> Det märks att du har mkt kvar att lära min Padawan :)
<Richiie_> Men roligt att vi indirekt känner varann
<Richiie_> kanske kan vi lira nån gång eller Linuxa ihop, Kör du nå Fifa måtro?
<Richiie_> eller PES
<Richiie_> eller du kanske inte gillar fotboll
<Dynamit> Fifa nej det spelar jag inte, eller jo men inte direkt ofta eller seriöst
<Richiie_> :) jag är en fotbolls torsk vid sidan av IT intresset hehe
<Richiie_> så mer eller mindre, älskar jag sporten
<Dynamit> jag tycker om att se på ofta
<Richiie_> men kan även uppskatta bra spel som COD, BF och Assasins Creed
<Dynamit> men inte spela det på typ tv-spel
<Richiie_> som är riktiga mästerverk
<Dynamit> COD är bra ja
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> godmorgon!
<Richiie_> Dynamit: men tänk dig såhär du bjuder över 8 polare du är själv hemma, ni har laddat upp med bärs och köpt me pizza typ, då är de hur nice som helst att köra en skön turnering
<Dynamit> jo men jag kan ju spela det
<Dynamit> men jag suger verkligen
<Richiie_> :) spelen har blivit så realistiska numera så det räcker inte att "va bra i fifa" man måste verkligen tänka fotboll
<Richiie_> taktiska biten
<Dynamit> sög redan på typ Fifa 02
<Dynamit> är bättre på NFS NFS U och ny NFS etc.
<Dynamit> hur bra jag är beror på om jag är i toppform eller inte
<Richiie_> ähh, need for speed barnfasoner... ska man köra bil finns det bara 1 spel och det är GT5 :) Gran Turismo 5
<Richiie_> verkligare känsla finns inte
<Dynamit> GT vet jag
<Dynamit> jag har nästan alla
<Richiie_> du kör en PS3 3.55 KMEAW också antar jag?
<Dynamit> GT GT2 GT3 A-space GT 4
<Dynamit> har ingen PS3
<Dynamit> har bara PS2 och PS1 när det gäller PS
<Richiie_> synd, det gottar jag mig me just nu hehe :)
<Richiie_> i väntan på LT+2.0
<Dynamit> och PS2 är chippad
<Richiie_> Min med :) en fat också
<Dynamit> klart
<Dynamit> annars måste man krångla med IDE HDD ju
<Dynamit> orka det
<Dynamit> och ska man vara sådan så vet du väl att PS2 är lika med tjocka och PSTwo = slim
<Dynamit> inge illat menat
<Dynamit> ilat
<Dynamit> illa
<Richiie_> ja ja i know, :P återigen chilla lite mannen :)
<Dynamit> jag är lugn
<Richiie_> konceptet kom nog från "PSone"
<Richiie_> slim varianten från PS1 hehe
<Richiie_> de var riktigt fula på sin tid vill jag minnas
<Dynamit> har rätt hög dos av dexamfetamin kvar i kroppen så jag har bra kontroll på mig själv
<Richiie_> ok, ingen aning vad de är för läkemedel
<Dynamit> laglig amfetamin preparat
<Richiie_> där ser man man lär sig ngt varje dag
<Dynamit> men dosen är ändå inte så hög men tillräcklit för att det ska klassas som narkotika preparat
<Richiie_> :P
<Dynamit> när man talar om trollen så kommer dem framm
<Dynamit> fram
<Richiie_> ?
<Richiie_> amelia: hur är läget?
<amelia> Richiie_: jodå, det funkar. bara idag och imorgon och sen är det helg.
<amelia> Richiie_: själv?
<Dynamit> Richiie_ Swizzy
<Richiie_> amelia: bara fint tack :) kommit ett steg närmre framgång med mitt ftp skript måste tacka dig oerhört mycket för dina tips kring hur jag skulle gå tillväga
<Richiie_> Dynamit: ser inte han inne här ? :P
<Dynamit> inte här
<Dynamit> men där han bor i IRC världen ;)
<Richiie_> Dynamit: ah du menar PSX ircen
<Dynamit> jupp
<Dynamit> men ska hjälpa han just nu
<Dynamit> bbs
<Richiie_> Dynamit: intressant låt höra
<Coffe> HeMan, Barre blev de lunch idag eller ?
<Dynamit> Dem hade en kund som ville ha forward channels etc. för t.ex. Snes men på Psxcare så får man inget av psxcare i vanliga fall om man inte begär det, Swizzy frågade mig om jag hade forwarders för dem sa att jag kan göra dem
<Dynamit> sedan så ville han ha paket som bara var packa upp och köra om jag kunde göra det så då gjorde jag det
<Dynamit> Richiie_ har du "hört" förklaringen nu då eller har du lämnat datorn
<Dynamit> ?
<Richiie_> Dynamit: jag är här, hmm forwarders ?
<Richiie_> hehe en kund med SNES de va som fan :) kul att folk fortfarande lirar det
<Dynamit> ja till Wii
<Richiie_> Dynamit: aldrig hört talas om "forwarders" vad menas ?
<Dynamit> det är en kanal som är egentligen tomtskal, den bara talar om vart fil x finns
<Richiie_> Cool, är de nått program som talar om vart fil X finns för att exekvera den ?
<Richiie_> eller ja, tomt skal kan ju defineras hur som helst
<Dynamit> kan man väl säga. det är tomtskal då själva programmet finns inte i Wii
<Dynamit> utan på t.ex. SD kortet
<Dynamit> och den Channel skickar bara information om att ladda fil x som finns på plats x
<Dynamit> t.ex. SD:/apps/priiloader/boot.dol
<Richiie_> ah
<Dynamit> känns som jag har bestämt mig jag införskaffar dem två sakerna jag måste absolut ha för att flasha min enhet, så får den sista saken bli typ nästa månad
<Richiie_> Dynamit: :) du får väldigt gärna prova dem i Linux och återkomma till mig
<Richiie_> ge lite feedback
<Dynamit> finns inte riskan om att går det åt helvete kan jag inte göra recovery?
<Dynamit> vist jag ska göra backup innan jag ens börjar
<Richiie_> Dynamit: well jag menar basic saker som tex se om enheten svarar i tex dosflash
<Dynamit> men en del maskiner går ju inte att rädda om flashningen blir fel som normal person
<Richiie_> att du kan ejecta läsaren och så, att du kan exekvera ett dussin kommandon se så det funkar
<Richiie_> dosbox*
<Barre> HeMan, Coffe : jag kan tyvärr inte. Det har dykt upp jobb som jag måste prioritera
<Dynamit> lär fortfarande först och främst göra backup på ett sätt garanterat funkar
<Dynamit> så jag har backup av flash minnet på DvD-rom nu
<Dynamit> som det är nu
<Dynamit> ska det vara
<Dynamit> och sedan läsa ur nyckeln och det då det är Psxcare som gjorde det första och än så länge sista gången
<amelia> Richiie_: kul med skriptet. hoppas att det blir bra. :)
<Dynamit> verkar som jag har missförståt Swizzy lite ang. vad som kräver vad, håller på att reda ut det just nu
<Dynamit>  CK3Lite och X360USBPro måste jag har för Hitachi i alla fall
<Haffe> Hallå.
<HeMan> Barre: trist
<HeMan> Coffe: kan vi ta lunchen i närheten av blå linjen då?
<Coffe> HeMan, oj, vart är den, iofs så skulle jag oxå vilka skjuta på det, har rätt mycket med min ldap att fixa
<HeMan> Coffe, Barre: ok, ska vi sikta på nästa torsdag?
<Coffe> HeMan, de gör vi
<HeMan> oooh, det känns altid lika trevligt att dra igång gridengine!
<Barre> Coffe, HeMan : det ser OK ut för mig... men jag lämnar redan en brasklapp att dagarna brukar bokas upp med jobb när de närmar sig :/
<Coffe> Barre, ok
<delhage> Fridhemsplan typ?
<HeMan> typ
<Pingviller> med risk att låta gnällig, men kan vi ta privata diskussioner i andra kanaler/msg? :) Tack
<HeMan> ubuntu-se-sthlm-luncher är inte privata
<HeMan> alla som är intresserade är välkomna
<Coffe> HeMan,  om jag kommer loss , så kommer jag .
<HeMan> Coffe: i dag? eller nästa torsdag?
<Coffe> idag
<amelia> hej HeMan och Coffe
<HeMan> amelia: morrn!
<HeMan> amelia: är det när nu?
<amelia> HeMan: ganska.
<amelia> HeMan: 6 dagar, 13 timmar och 15 minuter
<HeMan> amelia: :)
<amelia> fast det är till midnatt, sen är det +8 timmar tills jag får mitt passerkort. :D
<HeMan> fi feckens vad imponerande 32 GB uSD-kort är!
<bittin_> en soffa är mycket bättre än en parkbänk att sova på
<HeMan> bittin_: inte om man vill sova ute i regnet
<HeMan> bittin_: då blir soffan rätt omysig...
<HeMan> [OT]: nån som har något tips på Rysk blipblop-musik?
<HeMan> Messer chups är ju rätt sköna, men lite för mycke surf-känsla idag
<Pingviller> det har du ju rätt i iofs
<HeMan> och Messer für Frau Müller är lite för experimentell
 * bittin_ np: http://soundcloud.com/dabben/dab-re-record-shc-vs-lacuna *mys*
<Dynamit> <---- får lugna ner sig, bara för att en kompis inte svarar på typ 2min fast han jobbar och jag pratar med honom å hans jobbs vägnar men jag skickar överallt till honom där jag vet att han är
<Dynamit> så bäst man lugnar sig
<Pingviller> nån som vet hur man får apache'n att börja fungera igen? :P error.log finnes här http://pastebin.com/WRyBetu5 , det är väl rad 33 den byter fokus, och hamnar i en evighetsloop... Tack på förhand
<amelia> Pingviller: du ska nog se till att fixa perlmodulerna till rt.
<K350> finns det någon motsvarighet till tilda och yakuake som är baserat på gnome-terminal?
<bittin_> Terminator
<Pingviller> amelia: det konstiga är ju att allt fungerade igår, och jag har inte pillat med perl sen dess :(
<Pingviller> verkar ju dock som att apachen faktiskt sköter sitt jobb nu, har apt-get install liblist-moreutils-perl så de saknade filerna finns igen
<Numn> vad menas med det här på webbutik? MSI GeForce GTX 580 3072MB PhysX förstår inte riktigt.. gick efter något grafik kort
<phnom> Numn: Va?
<Kurdistan> phnom: hur gick skrivningen?
<phnom> Vilken del av det förstår du inte?
<Numn> phnom, menar vad betyder 3072mb PhysX på ett grafikkort
<phnom> Kurdistan: Kom precis tillbaka :P De hade fulat till några av uppgifterna så vi får väl se ^^
<phnom> Att det har PhysX och 3072mb minne
<Pingviller> MSI tillverkar ettl geforce kort av modellen gtz 580 som har 3072 MB minne
<Kurdistan> phnom: vi väl hoppas det går bra.
<Numn> är det bra att ha högt minne på ett grafikkort?
<phnom> PhysX är hårdvara för att räkna fysik
<Pingviller> Numn: verkligen
<Numn> haha ;D
<Kurdistan> Numn: hur gick det med skype?
<phnom> Kurdistan: :)
<Kurdistan> phnom: :) skåningar kan ju vara jobbiga.
<Numn> är nåt mer speciellt en grafikkort ska ha?
<phnom> Numn: Sålänge det är en lättklädd tjej på kartongen så är det bra grejer.
<madbear> precis
<Pingviller> grafikkort ska ha högt minne, snabba buss-hastigheter och heta geforce :P
<CasperN> räcker med det sista :)
<madbear> och nakna tjejer med någon skränig färg på håret
<CasperN> + det
<Pingviller> skränig färg ^^
<madbear> :DDDDDDDDD
<Numn> Pingviller, vore nice det! :D
<Numn> ok? http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=638448
<Pingviller> definitivt bättre kort än jag har hemma
<Pingviller> å andra sidan har jag slutat spela så :P
<Kurdistan> ati rockar loss :).
<Kurdistan> ati har tom allt på svenska. nvidia display settings fortfarande på engelska.
<Kurdistan> nästa burk kommer :) jag köra med ati.
<Kurdistan> mycket mer logisk konf.
<Numn> det väll den starkaste på sidan antar jag.. ifall det gäller speldatorer. och inte science grafikkort :]
<Kurdistan> phnom: har du testat den tråkigt stabila rullande utgåvan jag nämnde? :)
<Kurdistan> phnom: :P du slipper philips ppa. :P
<Pingviller> doh, nu får jag "Fel 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): Servern avslutade anslutningen utan att skicka data." som fel i webbläsarn :) nåt har hänt sen sist iaf
<phnom> Kurdistan: Nä, kom ju precis från tentan :P
<Kurdistan> phnom: :P förståeligt.
<phnom> Och ska strax iväg igen. Så det blir nog inte tid att testa förrns om några månader :P
<Kurdistan> phnom: var ska du iväg?
<Kurdistan> till en öde ö? :)
<phnom> Nä, ikväll ska jag hjälpa sexet laga mat till sittningen imorrn, och sen så drar allt igång igen med mina 210% studier eller vad det blir :P
<phnom> Exjobb + 30hp på universitetet + 10 hp på LTH
<Haffe> Är det 30hp gamla tentor?
<DrGrov> Hej allihopa
<DrGrov> Någon som har en iPhone 4? jonasbjork, du har väl en iPhone 4?
<Pingviller> htc ska det va!
<phnom> Haffe: Nej, det är 30hp Japanska
<Haffe> phnom: Japanska och gamla tentor är inte ömsesidigt uteslutande.
<Kurdistan> phnom: oki doki.
<phnom> Haffe: Nä, förlåt. Det är 30hp ny kurs.
<Kurdistan> phnom: ska du läsa japanska under hel termin? intressant. :)
<Kurdistan> cing cong long :)
<phnom> Kurdistan: Ja, de har inga mindre kurser i det.
<Kurdistan> phnom: det ingår väl inte i din program?
<phnom> Nä, inte ett dugg :)
<Kurdistan> phnom: :).
<Kurdistan> phnom: du gillar manga också? :)
<phnom> Jovars
<Kurdistan> phnom: typisk de som pluggar japanska :)
<phnom> Fast det var väldigt länge sen jag läste sånt
<phnom> Tänkte mest det skulle vara lite kul att göra nåt annat också :P
<Kurdistan> phnom: ju, det kan jag förstå. fullt förståeligt.
<Kurdistan> börjar verkligen gilla mrxvt som konsol.
<phnom> Kurdistan: Vad var det du läste då? Du svarade aldrig på det :P
<Kurdistan> brb
<DrGrov> Fick tror jag lösningen på telefonfrågan
<DrGrov> En iPhone 4 och köra in allting 1 gång och sedan skita i allting synkande
<DrGrov> Blir nog bra detta
<Numn> Iphone 5!
<DrGrov> Varför en iPhone 5?
<DrGrov> Räcker nog bra att få en iPhone 4 och sedan lägga in iOS5 då det anländer
<larsemil> men varför iphone?
<DrGrov> Har inga andra alternativ nu mera, testat igenom nästan allting och det är sista kvar
<DrGrov> Känns inte hemma med Android, vilket är oerhört synd.
<DrGrov> Dock vet jag inte heller om jag skall skaffa en iPhone, jag är lost för tillfället
<DrGrov> Vill inte göra något förhastat heller
<einand> DrGrov: varför känner du dig inte hemma med android?
<einand> tänkte mer på att flera tillverkare förstört det
<einand> kanske är mer hemma med någon annan tillverkares android
<DrGrov> einand: Jag har testat Samsungs, HTCs, LGs Android och är inte alls känner mig hemma
<DrGrov> einand: Tror det känns på något vis inte så speciellt som jag vill att det skall göra. Hemmakänslan som jag hade t.ex. med min gamla Nokia N73.
<einand> DrGrov: nokia släpper ju en massa nya symbian fånar om någon vecka
<einand> vänta och kolla på dom
<einand> dom är ju tuffa ur den synvinkeln med att dom har fullt stöd för NFC
<DrGrov> einand: Symbian vill jag nog inte alls ha tyvärr. Har en N8 som jag absolut inte är imponerad över. Det Symbian Anna ser ut att vara är inte optimalt heller. Alldeles för likadant som "gamla" Symbian ^3
<einand> DrGrov: jo men det är något helt nytt nu
<einand> nokia har ju slagit på stora trumman, med reklamkampanjer som kostar röv
<DrGrov> einand: Jo, det verkar bra men dom levererar inte alls det dom säger att dom skall.
<DrGrov> einand: Jag kollade på videosnuttet av den nya Nokia 5000 och den ser för jävlig ut i min smak.
<einand> nu var det väl inte budget telefonerna jag tänkte på
<DrGrov> Nej, det vet jag att du inte tänkte på men fortfarande är dom inte alls så sexiga som dom kunde vara.
<einand> Nokia 600, 700 och 701
<einand> kolla på dom
<DrGrov> einand: Länk tack? Skall kolla in dom direkt
<DrGrov> einand: Hittade på http://conversations.nokia.com redan :)
<Spixx> Scriptkiddies unite!
<Dynamit> N900 ska det vara ;)
<einand> DrGrov: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.399796/symbian-belle-med-sallskap-har-anlant
<einand> Spixx: scriptkiddies kan göra stor skada
<Spixx> einand: jo det finns en ny intressant sak med :(
<einand> jag skulle vilja säga att scriptkiddis är dom som kostar samhället pengar
<DrGrov> einand: Men jag får ju in Symbian Belle på N8an också verkar det som?
<einand> DrGrov: fast n8 är en ful telefon
<DrGrov> einand: Nej, den är sexig.
<einand> tja jag vet inte, själv kan jag inte känna något sexuelt till ting
<DrGrov> Ok, där är vi lite olika :)
<DrGrov> Men bara bra detta
<DrGrov> Men jag nog inte tillräckligt imponerad av dom där Nokia 600,700 och 701 för att vänta
<DrGrov> Äsch fan vad jag blir sur på detta elände att välja telefon
<CasperN> är inte 160kb/s jäkligt långsamt för bluetooth?
<Numn> varför är ati bättre än nvidia?
<CasperN> är det inte
<CasperN> dessutom bidrar nvidia till utveckling mer än ati gör
<Numn> omfg http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/137588-asus_rog_mars_ii-pci-e-dvi-hdmi-limited_edition ?
<Numn> dyr gfxkort :)
<Spixx> einand: http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2011/Aug/175
<Spixx> Yay ett sätt att sänka apache själv :)
<phnom> Numn: Det är ju 2 grafikkort i SLI :P
<Numn> är det bra de.. kortet? :P
<Numn> *cough* korten :)
<CasperN> ett sånt kort så kan man ju nästan köra epics Samaritan demo i realtid :)
<Numn> vad är det för skillnad igentligen? :S
<einand> jag älskar hur dom gör massproducerad skit limited
<CasperN> haha, när jag var i Ålands skärgård i sommras så såg vi säkert 10 likadana segelbåtar, alla hette limited edition, detta var från ett av de större båtvarven i eu, gå till vilket valfritt varv som helst så får du ju 100% custom om du vill :D fyfan vad retligt för alla dessa båtägare att varenda Dufour båt de mötte såg precis likadan ut
<CasperN> limited är alltså lika attraktivt som halvnakna brudar med färgglatt hår på förpackningen :)
<Numn> men vad är det för skillnad från en normal gfxkort och denna?
<CasperN> klockat av folk som kan klocka
<CasperN> garanti dvs
<CasperN> står ju att det är 22% snabbare än ett GTX590 standardkort
<CasperN> det är det du betalar för
<Numn> är det bra de? jag har ju ett asus moderkort?.. vet inte ifall det skulle spela nån roll xD
<CasperN> spelar ingen roll, men du måste ha ett kraftigt nätagg och ett bra moderkort som inte ger flaskhalsar
<CasperN> ett sånt kort kräver nog en del ström för att fungera bra
<Dynamit> 1500W skulle jag tro
<CasperN> nej verkligen inte
<CasperN> men runt 1000 skadar iaf inte
<CasperN> 590korten går finfint med 700w så
<Numn> så pris skillnad mellan ifall man skulle köra bara en 590..
<CasperN> två 590kort är ju bättre och billigare iaf
<CasperN> pajar enså funkar det fortfarande
<Numn> msi.. dyraste     och  asus oh zotac lit mer billigare
<Numn> vad är grejern med 2 st grafikkort av samma kort + klockad?
<Dynamit> mer grafikminne och snabbare FPS
<Numn> vet inte ens jag får en sånn i min dator :)
<CasperN> i framtiden kommer mer cuda teknik komma in, och då är det en otrolig fördel att kunna lägga ett grafikkort enbart till det
<Pingviller> kan man provinstallera lite grejer i en virtual machine, och sen när man är nöjd ta och realisera den virtuella maskinen som en riktig installation?
<Numn> CasperN, när? ifall jag skulle köpa det ska ju ha det bra tag :)
<einand> Pingviller: varför skulle det inte gå?
<einand> helt sjukt, en dator på 1500, inte en chans jag lägger ner 1500kr/mån bara i elkostnad för datorn
<Dynamit> klart du kan pingviller finns inget som säger nej
<Pingviller> hur gör man då för att göra om den virtuella maskinen till en riktig maskin?
<Dynamit> bara 3d accelerationen som kan sänka prestandan lite
<Dynamit> jag vet inte exakt då jag aldrig har prövat. men vet att det går
<Pingviller> nån som vet vad det heter när man gör så, så jag kan googla? :P
<Numn> testa skriv det du beskrev kanske du hittar det :P
<Dynamit> nä lite Rainbow Six Las Vegas 2 på Xbox360 mitt som lagades igår. kan svara om någon skickar pm då jag har Xbox360 min inkopplad i datorskärmen som står brevid datorn
<HeMan> Pingviller: v2p kanske?
<Dynamit> sedan har jag ju Xbox360 s men kan inte spela min kopia på min Xbox360 S
<Dynamit> så pm mig om det är något
<Dynamit> ;)
<Pingviller> tack HeMan
<HeMan> Pingviller: ev kan du fixa det med en grub-konfiguration
<Pingviller> ibland heter det enklare än man tror ^^
<Numn> omg det va ju 2x580.. ju det kan ju inte vara bra? XD
<einand> jag undrar om man får 62 gånger bättre prestanda på en maskin som drar 1500watt jämfört med min
<[Spooky]> Någon av er som har lust att test pinga mitt ip? Jag försöker att stänga av det...
<einand> ge mig ditt ip
<[Spooky]> 85.226.98.213
<Dynamit> du kan överklocka mer då det finns ström så det räcker
<Dynamit> då är det bara frågan om att kylning att det räcker
<einand> [Spooky]: avstängt
<Numn> Dynamit, vad skal man välja bland alla märken.. vet inte vilket som håller bäst :)
<[Spooky]> einand: Gött, tackar.
<Numn> grafikkort 590 modellerna
<Dynamit> det är egentligen en smak fråga och vad man tycker
<Pingviller> HeMan: har du fixat med virtuella maskiner nånting i ubuntu? isåfall, har du några tips på vilka program man vill köra? virtualbox eller vmware player eller nåt annat?
<HeMan> Pingviller: jag kör uteslutande KVM för virtualisering, men har börjat labba med LXC för isolering
<Numn> Dynamit, har svårt bestämma mig när finns så många sorter :D
<Dynamit> pratar vi om Grafikkort är jag förälskad i Nvida Geforce
<Coffe> Pingviller, du har ju även libvirt som är rätt bra integrerat i ubuntu . med ett fint litet gui , vi käör enbart KVM basserade lösning ar här på jobbet.
<Dynamit> Antec PSU är det jag brukar anv. när det gäller PSU
<Numn> Dynamit, japp nvidia just vilken.. ASUS, ZOTAC, MSI osv
<Dynamit> hahaha du menar så har inte tänkt så mycket på
<larsemil> HeMan: finns ingen anledning att inte köra kvm när man ska virtualisera när det finns så fina programvaror till det. ;D
<Numn> kanske någon som har experience med några av dom sorterna som vet ifall de är bra.. annars så väljer jag nog asus som mitt moderkort :)
<HeMan> larsemil: prexakt!
<Dynamit> lär vara mer kompatibelt
<Dynamit> om man ska se till funktioner som Hybrid SLI
<Dynamit> om nu din har det
<Dynamit> och det grafikkortet stödjer det
<Pingviller> finns det enkelt och bra gui för image-hantering i kvm?
<Pingviller> och cloning osv
<Numn> kan kolla
<HeMan> Pingviller: libvirt tror jag ska kunna klona
<Numn> Dynamit, min stöder båda två SLi och Crossfire
<Dynamit> ok
<Dynamit> det finns ett som heter Hybrid SLI också
<Dynamit> och det är bra att anv. om det finns intg. grafikkort i moderkortet
<HeMan> sådärja, licensintegrationen med SGE klar, nu börja skriva jobb-script!
<Numn> vet inte.. men spelar väll ingen roll vilken sort SLi man har än att den passar för med grafikkortet?
<Dynamit> är den intergrerad
<Pingviller> virtmanager verkar kalas iaf
<Dynamit> så går bara Hybrid SLI
<Dynamit> då det inte finns fysisk integrerad SLI port som finns
<Numn> har inget som heter Hybrid SLI.. bara SLI. så
<DrGrov> Bbl
<Dynamit> har du inbyggt grafikkort så innebär det att det inte går att göra SLI mellan dem
<Dynamit> men Fysisk SLI går helt klart
<Numn> NVIDIA 3-way SLI Technology Support
<Dynamit> ja det går till 3 Nvida kort
<Numn> :')
<Coffe> Pingviller,  hade du läst mitt svar så hade du fått svaret där .. söker du en mer heletslösning . så kan jag rekommendera proxmox
<Dynamit> Själv kan jag ha två grafikkort om det är rätt port typ på dem
<Dynamit> PCI x16 tror det är jag har två av
<Numn> vad menas PCI-E för?
<Dynamit> PCI Express
<Pingviller> Coffe: jag vil mest bara kunna installera, prova, trixa fixa, och kunna ångra mig.. har bråkat med att få en request ticket 4 server att fungera, och när jag väl kommer till databas migreringen kommer jag bli gråhårig om jag inte kan backa tiden ;)
<Coffe> SLI porten sitter på själva korten om jag inte har fel för mig
<Numn> oh. haha.. vad behöver man för ram minnen för att fylla 24GB ram minne.. verkar som min moderkort kan hantera så mycket
<Coffe> Pingviller,  libvirt då
<Dynamit> typ 4GB minnen
<Dynamit> i alla slottarna
<Dynamit> vet inte hur många du har så kan inte svara på hur dem har räknat
<Numn> här är moderkortet http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=593866
<Pingviller> libvirt kanske är bra, får se hur det ser ut när jag är klar med installationen av kvm
<Coffe> libvirt anv för att hantera kvm maskiner
<Coffe> installationen av kvm ? modprob kvm
<Dynamit> 6*4GB
<Dynamit> ta 1800MhZ om den Bios stödjer dem
<Dynamit> då har du extrem dator
<Numn> 1600 MHz, 1333 MHz, 1066 MHz är det som stöds
<Dynamit> 1333MhZ får du ta då
<Pingviller> Coffe: I shall try it :)
<Dynamit> om du ska få ut så mycket som möjligt
<Dynamit> du kan säkert O.C utan problem
<Numn> hmm. vad stor skillnad mellan 1600 och 1333 då?
<Dynamit> oj missade det
<Dynamit> 1600MhZ är värre
<Numn> haha okej?
<Dynamit> uträkningen kan man säga är mer ju högre MhZ dem har
<Dynamit> det var den enkla förklaringen
<Numn> så det skulle vara dåligt då elr?
<Dynamit> ju högre MhZ ju bättre
<Dynamit> för då kan mer data hanteras och beräknas
<Numn> är inte de bra de? :)
<Dynamit> u högre MhZ ju bättre
<Dynamit> u högre MhZ ju bättre
<Dynamit> skrev jag
<Dynamit> så ja det är bra
<CasperN> 1600-2000 är bland de bästa idag
<Numn> oki :P
<Dynamit> har du hört talas om O.C CasperN
<Dynamit> det funkar bra för att få ut mera
<CasperN> jo
<CasperN> men som är standard
<Numn> Dynamit, har du nåt exempel på sånna ram minnen du menar?
<Dynamit> du menar 1600 MhZ?
<Numn> aa?
<CasperN> minnen pajar ju så jävla lätt om de klockas, så det är bättre att köpa bra från början
<Dynamit> vänta så
<Dynamit> nix
<Dynamit> inte om du O.C rätt
<Dynamit> och köper bra
<Dynamit> grejer
<Dynamit> finns dem som gör överklocknings bara från fabriken som dem själva har prövat O.C
<Numn> hela moderkortet är gjord så att jag kan confa lite o.C?
<Barre> för att vara riktigt petnoga så kan inte mer data processas bara för att klockfrekvensen är högre... men den kan processas snabbare :P
<Dynamit> tittar
<Dynamit> köper man extrema saker
<Dynamit> så går allting fortare
<CasperN> och sönder snabbare
<Dynamit> beror på mycket
<Dynamit> kylning
<Dynamit> hur du gör det
<Dynamit> etc.
<CasperN> visst att sätta in 30 fläktar som skakar sönder skiten är ju en lösning :)
<Dynamit> skit snack
<Dynamit> jag kan göra min extrem
<Dynamit> och den lär fn hålla längre en vad du tror
<Dynamit> ha bara rätt säker så
<CasperN> freonkylning som på cray ska det va :)
<HeMan> dom kör ju inte det längre
<Dynamit> kolsyra
<Dynamit> äger
<Dynamit> fråga sweclockers
<CasperN> i 15 min....
<CasperN> eller inte ens det
<Dynamit> deras håller längre
<Dynamit> om dem vill
<CasperN> om de köper mer
<Dynamit> men det är extrem O.C dem gör
<Numn> jag har gott om fläktar jag i min chassi :)
<HeMan> inser att jag inte varit och klämt på den Cray vi sålde...
<Dynamit> jag med
<Numn> mitt**
<Dynamit> jag har chassi som är gjort för att kyla ner extrema maskiner
<Dynamit> om du sitter med skit HP chassi CasperN är inte vårat fel
<HeMan> Cray kyler bort 40 kW per rack...
<CasperN> fan vad du är bitter då Dynamit
<CasperN> nej jag sitter verkligen inte med ett hp chassi
<Dynamit> du påstår ju att allting går sönder bara pga O.C
<HeMan> hmm, undrar hur det gick för KTH med sitt oljekylda rack?
<CasperN> HeMan: den ni satte på KTH?
<CasperN> aj
<HeMan> CasperN: jo
<CasperN> ah*
<Dynamit> det har med vad som sitter bakom datorn också
<Numn> haha :]
<Dynamit> O.C är rena vetenskapen om man ska få det perfekt för just den dator man har
<Pingviller> helikopter/dator är ingen bra multipurpose tool
<Dynamit> eller hur CasperN
<HeMan> nu dax att scripta!
<Dynamit> CasperN pm som är ganska viktigt
<CasperN> var o hämta en kopp te :)
<CasperN> hmm hellikopter....
<CasperN> vissligen inte det, men jag träffade en polare på sjön i förrgår :) http://dl.dropbox.com/u/448984/img_7232.jpg
<CasperN> cool vild va?
<CasperN> bild*
<HeMan> jag gillar verkligen att ha SGE-konfigurationen revisionshanterad!
<CasperN> han landar precis i aktern på båten :)
<CasperN> vid*
<Dynamit> det var det, men inget märkvärdigt egentligen
<CasperN> att ha ett flygplan som landar och kör upp 20 cm nära en seglande båt?
<Dynamit> CasperN har du läst pm som du fick
<CasperN> jaja
<Coffe> jag vill oxå ha nytt mobo å CPU
<Haffe> Affären kan gärna byta dina pengar mot ny datorhårdvara.
<Dynamit> säger det här också. CasperN ursäkta mitt orda val, det var inte meningen
<CasperN> :)
<[Spooky]> Kan man starta om Nautilus utan att starta om datorn?
<CasperN> ja
<CasperN> skriv nautilus
<Dynamit> är det inte nautilus -q ???
<[Spooky]> Då startar jag väl bara programmet?
<Dynamit> har inte tänkt direkt på det
<phnom> nautilus --quit eller killall nautilus
<Dynamit> har för mig det är nautilus -q men inte säker
<phnom> gnome ska starta det igen av sig självt
<Dynamit> -q = --quit
<[Spooky]> Jag har installerat en grej som ska ligga i högerklick menyn men den finns inte där..
<phnom> [Spooky]: Har du startat om nautilus? Vad är det för grej?
<Kurdistan> grattis gott folk. linux fyller 20 år idag.
<[Spooky]> Så det funkade med nautilus -q tackar för infon..
<spacebug-> den artiklen läste jag iofs för flera dagar sen
<CasperN> och enda det skrivs om är att Steve Jobs avgår
<[Spooky]> Var någon "check for viruses" jag la in..
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=6&p=442638#p442638
<Kurdistan> in och gratulera era latmaskar :)
<cHarNe2> någon här som vet hur joolma funkar?
<CasperN> Kurdistan: fixa bilden!
<Dynamit> cHaeNe2 ja och nej
<[Spooky]> Då måste man ju vara medlem, tror jag har varit det en gång i tiden, ska kolla...
<Kurdistan> CasperN: ser du den inte
<CasperN> 503a
<cHarNe2> Dynamit: har problem med att lägga till java-script i en modul, scriptet försvinner varje gång jag sparar.
<Kurdistan> spooky :) ubuntu-se.org är sveriges bästa linux forum och plattform.
<Dynamit> låter som skript fel
<Dynamit> är du säker att den är gjord för den verisonen?
<Numn> http://vader.starwars.com/ haha
<Dynamit> cHarNe2 är du säker på att skriptet är gjord för den verisonen av Joomla
<Pingviller> eller så har inte cHarNe2 skrivrättigheter :P
<CasperN> ^
<[Spooky]> Kurdistan: Ok..
<Numn> haha vad ska man fråga vader?! :)
<phnom> Numn: Om det är de här droiderna han letar efter?
<Dynamit> Zalman super effektiva kylpasta + CPU fläkt på GPU flänsen = super kylning
<Dynamit> för Xbox360
<Dynamit> glömde nämna det
<Dynamit> LOL
 * phnom antecknar...
<Jarulf> screen -r
<Jarulf> screen -r
<Jarulf> Hoppsan
 * Jarulf glädjs åt att han inte skrev sitt root-lösenord iallafall
<antii> säkert apa123
<HeMan> chefen skrev sitt lösen i våran interna irc vid ett tillfälle
<Coffe> och sedan så har alla fått högre lön ? HeMan
<rikard> haha skulle vart nått
<HeMan> Coffe: vafanken, det är därför mina kollegor är så glada!
<HeMan> Coffe: jag var inte smart nog att höja min lön...
<Coffe> HeMan,  men ni får skaffa centralicerad anv hantering . så kan man ju enklet byt aut kerberos server till en man satt rätt lösen i :P
<HeMan> Coffe: mmm
<HeMan> Coffe: hur gick det med howton om LDAP och Kerberos förresten?
<Coffe> HeMan,  övergave den å tog dusion directory
<HeMan> ok
<Coffe> och ubuntu default ldap guide är bra nog nu . dom släppte ju paket som löste sånt..
<Coffe> men jag har fixat egna pam uppdaterings regler ialf
<Pingviller> 'qwerty' som root-lösen > 'password'
<rikard> woot du kom på min chefes lösen haha
<Coffe> fusion director menar jag .
<Coffe> HeMan, men att aktivera det i  ubuntu är inte alls svårt längre.
<Coffe> pau-auth-conf client gör jobbet enkelt.
<Kurdistan> girls/guys ha det gott. röra på sig.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<amelia> vad händer här då?
<amelia> Philip5: hej på dig!
<Philip5> hejsan
<Pingviller> här händer massor av riktigt intressanta ubuntu-diskussioner!
<HeMan> ...och andra diskussioner!
<Philip5> ja det är mest HeMan som försöker lura folk
<HeMan> jepp!
<Philip5> :P
<HeMan> igår försökte jag lura bamsefar att jag är vacker
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> det var inte lätt
<HeMan> men han minns hur jag såg ut så det gick inte
<bamsefar> HeMan: Nej, den lätta gick jag inte på.
<Philip5> fast bamsefar kanske har lite konstig uppfattning om vad som är vackert hos män, om man nu kan kalla HeMan för manlig
<SheMan> bättre så?
<Philip5> hehe, vet inte det
<Philip5> vi kaske kan kalla dig för unisex
<Philip5> eller bara unikum
<HeMan> jag var på usenix för några år sedan och då frågade taxichauffören om det var unisex...
<Philip5> amelia: som du ser så handlar alla diskussioner här i kanalen förr eller senare om HeMan
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> lite udda att presentera sig med nick för sin taxichafför
<HeMan> det stod Usenix på min badge
<bamsefar> Philip5: :D
<Philip5> aha
<HeMan> usch, måste köra tcsh på en kunds dator
<HeMan> läskiga tider
<Philip5> HeMan: jo amelia fick ju köra ubuntu på sitt jobb nu så vad som helst kan hända
<HeMan> Philip5: men så långt som till KDE går varken jag eller amelia!
<Philip5> jag hoppas bara det är en tidsfråga innan framtiden kommer ikapp även er
<Dynamit> KDE *blä*
<HeMan> ohnoooess, framtiden kommer!
 * HeMan springer runt som i en dålig -50-tals-film
<Pingviller> kde :(
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> i framtiden kommer de lägga ner gnome. det är bara en tidsfråga
<CasperN> yay! go KDE!
<Dynamit> KDE är fult som fn
<CasperN> utan kde skulle vi inte ha något att skratta åt :D
<Philip5> kde är som en våt dröm
<Dynamit> KDE är mardröm
<amelia> Philip5: haha, gött.
<CasperN> tänker mig att jag ligger hjälplös ute i havet och drunknar, våt dröm
<CasperN> äh, KDE är bra, det lockar nya användare till linux
<Philip5> heja kde!
<CasperN> misstänker dock att det skrämmer bort fler...
<Philip5> nä, det är mer likt windows så det känns mer som hemma för fler
<CasperN> btw, varför heter gwenview inte kvenview?
<CasperN> eller skanlite, kanlite osv?
<Philip5> bra fråga. han som började utvecka det kanske hette något med gwen
<CasperN> då får han väl byta namn?
<CasperN> man kan ju inte vara qt utvecklare utan att dyrka K?
<HeMan> kanske för att KDE-utvecklarna är less frågor som "vad är kswapd0 och varför är den igång på min dator?"
<CasperN> hehe, KompoZer var noga med att skriva att de minsan inte hade med KDE att göra :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Dynamit> KDE aldrig i livet
<Dynamit> fy fn
<CasperN> "KompoZer is a GTK application, it has nothing to do with KDE — though it can be installed on KDE, too."
<cHarNe2> joo, skulle vilja köra kde
<cHarNe2> det har blivit snyggt
<Dynamit> skriv sudo apt-get install kde
<CasperN> bara att byta
<Dynamit> så borde kde installeras
<cHarNe2> Dynamit: jag kör inte ubuntu :P
<rikard> kör Ubuntu 11.04 på gonome 3 ? eller har jag missuppfat det ?
<Philip5> cHarNe2: pacman -S kde   ;)
<cHarNe2> Philip5: jaja, men vill inte köra det på min bärbara, där duger xfce bra
<Philip5> cHarNe2: så du kör arch alltså?!
<HeMan> bleh! undrar hur många gånger man ska glömma :. i slutet av scp innan man lär sig...
<HeMan> jag har ju bara kört ssh (och scp) i snart 15 år, man kan ju tycka att nån gång ska det gå in...
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> du ska vara lite trotsig
<HeMan> ah! nu vet jag vad felet är!
<Philip5> tycker du ska skicka in en bug rapport
<HeMan> KaffeKaffeKaffe!
 * Philip5 sitter med en kopp kaffe just nu
<HeMan> jag fixar en bugfix till mitt kaffe-problem
<HeMan> brb
<rikard> mm kaffe
<Philip5> kaffe ska vara svart och starkt
<Philip5> mmm
<antii> kaffe ska man inte dricka
<Philip5> joee
<rikard> mer som en trippel espresso
<Philip5> rikard: +1
<rikard> desutom om man har suttit med terminalen i vecka nu för att lära sig den så behöves det stark kaffe för att inte gå och lägga sig
<rikard> en vecka*
<realubot> rikard: Starkt jobbat med Terminalen!
<realubot> rikard: Du kommer helt klart att tjäna igen tiden om du fortsätter att använda Linux. Är det något som är tidsbesparande när det kommer till Linux så är det att skaffa sig grundläggande koll på Terminalen.
<realubot> rikard: Det tar emot i bärjan men med tiden upplever man Terminalen mer användarvänlig än grafiskt gränssnitt.
<realubot> *grafiska
<realubot> *början
 * realubot blänger på sitt tangentbord som inte stavar som han tänker.
<rikard> japp  ctrl-alt-t och ett kort komando.. istället för att klicka sig runt i 10 min för att hitta det
<rikard> går snabbar att googla fram ett komando och skriva in det än att klicka runt
<realubot> rikard: Du har väl inte misstat: man <kommando>
<realubot> rikard: För att läsa programmens manualsida?
<rikard> nope det har jag inte
<realubot> apt-cache search <paket>
<rikard> men ibland fastnar man
<realubot> apt-cache show <paket>
<realubot> Är bra för att hitta peket (program) att installera.
<rikard> som när stiarde mig blind på att det skulle vara ipconfig isället för ifconfig
<realubot> Mm, Windows-syndromet?
<rikard> japp som fan
<rikard> hittade ingen logic i det dom första dagarn men nu börjar man förstå mer och mer
<realubot> Jag vet faktiskt inte varför det heter ifconfig och inte ipconfig.
<realubot> i Linux.
<realubot> Linux består av 14 000 000 rader programkod, läser jag.
<delhage> InterFace
<rikard> realubot: för att skilja sig ifrån MS ?
<amelia> realubot: för att det är interface config.
<delhage> som om ipconfig fanns innan ifconfig...
<realubot> http://cybotainment.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/102.jpg
<realubot> amelia: Aha, det förklarar ju saken.
<Philip5> det vet väl alla att det inte funnits något före microsoft och apple och alla andra bara plagierar dem
<amelia> haha
<whomee> Philip5: ja ? :o e de inte så? :(
<Philip5> whomee: verkar som om man ska tro vad de säger
<Screedo> god eftermiddag
<whomee> Philip5: jag står kvar med min statement, windows var först!
<Philip5> först med att nästan ta över världen
<whomee> precis
<whomee> nehe kanske man ska dra hem för dagen då
<whomee> lutar nog åt de
<rikard> Finns det nått kommando för terminalen att se sin hårdware och om den är uppdaterad ?
<rikard> hårdvara * hhaha
<[Spooky]> Hej på er!
<Dynamit> Hej
<Dynamit> wee verkar som jag har lyckas fixa så det vanligaste felet som finns på den förbannade lådan som står på lådan inte uppstår
<Screedo> Barre, här?
<realubot> rikard: sudo lshw | less
<realubot> Avsluta med Q.
<realubot> eller: sudo lshw -html > hardware.html
<realubot> och öppna filen hardware.html i din webbläsare.
<rikard> realubot: Tack
<Coffe> kan man bridga ett virtuell interface ?
<johanbr> Coffe, har inte provat men det borde väl gå
<Kurdistan> Philip5: wb. :)
<Philip5> danke schön
<Philip5> wb själv
<Kurdistan> :) bitte schön
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nvidia 280.13 drivrutinerna verkar vara bra.
<Philip5> den kör jag
<Kurdistan> dock lär idioterna inte fixa mitt opengl problem
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) ju, jag vet du kör alltid de senaste drivrutinerna.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: disten jag använder kommer hoppa till 4.7.1 när det släpps. tydligen har 4.7 krånglat till det för han som har hand om paketen.
<mapload> http://spraydate.spray.se/img/profile/ellimede@1310987182.jpg?F <-- Man ser direkt att hon inte kommer att svara...
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jobbit
<Kurdistan> Philip5: inga problem att man hoppar 4.7.1 tåget. 4.6.5 fungerar bra. dock hade det inte varit fel om nvidia skulle fixa buggen. den har ju rapporterats till dem.
<Philip5> vad är det för bugg?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=160115
<Philip5> händer iaf inte med mitt kort
<Kurdistan> Philip5: det vet jag. problemet är med geforce go 7*** serien
<Philip5> ingen som bryr sig om så gamla grejer ;)
<Kurdistan> ubuntu har pga det blacklistad dessa kort. för få någorlunda fungerad 3d upplevelse måste man installera legacy drivrutinerna.
<Kurdistan> men dem suger.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: ja, det bevisar vad nvidia tänker på sina kunder. alla byter inte laptop varannan år.
<Philip5> johodå
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jag kommer nog i framtiden gå över till ati.
<Philip5> som om det skulle vara bättre
<Kurdistan> Philip5: åtminstone arbetar dem med opensource drivarna.
<Kurdistan> nvidia gör inte ett skit för nouv
<Philip5> nä de kör sitt
<mapload> Kurdistan: DE suger. Inte DEM.
<rikard> kan jag kör en duel boot på win7 om jag har ubuntu installerat först ?
<Kurdistan> mapload: ja, språkpolis.
<Kurdistan> rikard: ja, men det är en hel del meck efter åt.
<rikard> ohh
<rikard> så jag måste blåsa burken och kör en installation på win först då ?
<rikard> bara för att komma åt ett program
<rikard> haha
<Kurdistan> rikard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Kurdistan> rikard: vilket program?
<Kurdistan> kanske fungerar med wine
<rikard> winassist och dotcom.. har testa via wine samt att ringa deras support men det funkar itne
<rikard> och behöver komma åt båda under en kort tid bara
<Kurdistan> rikard: då skulle jag testa virtualbox och installera windows därifrån.
<Kurdistan> väldigt praktiskt och smärtfritt.
<rikard> kanske ska ska testa det då
<Kurdistan> slipper du att windows knasar mbr
<salmiak> hejhopp
<salmiak> hur ställer jag in så att det alltid öppnas ett filhanterarfönster när jag stoppar in usbminne/cd/kamera/whatever?
<salmiak> jag kör "Linux Mint 9 Isadora" dvs ubuntu10.04 som har Nautlius 2.30.1
<salmiak> och det är ikryssat i dess inställningar-Media-"Bläddra i mediet vid inmatning", det borde väl vara det eller?.... men det kom inget filhanterarfönster nu när jag stoppade i ett usbminne precis.....
<Kurdistan> salmiak: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1662251
<Kurdistan> menar du kanske det
<rikard> nån som vet om LOL fungerar bra via Wine ? Får en massa olika svara när jag googlar på det
<salmiak> Kurdistan: kanske det fast han frågar efter motsatsen. han vill inte ha filhanterarfönster, men jag vill ha dem men får dem inte
<Kurdistan> salmiak: menar att du kanske bör se om den är markerad/avmarkerad
<Kurdistan> rikard: bäst söka på wines egna hemsida.
<Kurdistan> rikard: http://www.winehq.org/
<rikard> Kurdistan: aha har dock inte titta där tack för tipset
<Kurdistan> rikard: np. så gör jag alltid först.
<Kurdistan> dem ger info om det fungerar eller inte.
<Kurdistan> röra på sig. ha det gott folk.
<salmiak> japp den är markerad. så då borde de väl ett fönster komma upp. fast jag har oxå ikryssat "Fråga eller starta aldrig program...." så det kanske är det som saboterar det.. filhanteraren kanske också räknas som program :-)
<salmiak> LOL låter som ett skoj program/spel att söka efter i google :-) vad är det för spel?
<rikard> hahah league of legends  ett dota baserat spel
<rikard> förkortas LOL är riktigt nice att lira om man har tråkigt
<salmiak> okaj :)
<rikard> synd bara att det inte finns en client för Ubuntu/linux
<salmiak> nån dag borde jag ta och koda ett spel med riktigt långt titel som förkortas till ROTFLMAO  :-D
<rikard> hahaha nice
<Haffe> Return of the floor tiling mothers of another order?
<larsemil> men HeMan kan du ge bra pris på supermicro chassi eller? pruta lite? :)
<larsemil> bamsefar: http://pastebin.com/BuaEEDTA är det där vad som behövs på alla interfaces som man vill bonda i en cisco???
<salmiak> supermicro chassi, hur stort är ett sånnt?
<mapload> http://planka.nu/ <-- Hur kan detta vara lagligt?
<salmiak> låter ungefär som man skulle kunna få in hela datorn i chassit till en gammal cd-läsare eller så? vore lagom
<saba> mapload: det är inte olagligt att betala andras böter.
<DrGrov> Gokväll gokväll
<peppis> Går de att spara musik på ubuntu datorn men ändå komma åt de i itunes på win burken?
<salmiak> jag skulle vilja ha ett moderkort i storleken ungefär 10x40 cm så det får plats i det lediga utrymmet på undersidan av ett normalt tangentbord. och inte för höga komponenter efter ena långssidan heller förståss....
<DrGrov> Nu är det dags att organisera musiken i bra ordning inför migrationen med iTunes... Hoppas detta blir en engångsföretelse
<salmiak> hej peppis. har ingen aning om hur Itunes-programmet vill ha sina låtar, men om det är som en normal media-spelare (säg vlc) så ska det nog inte vara några som helst problem. ubuntu kan ju skriva på windows-partitionen
<DrGrov> salmiak: Du verkar kunnig med iTunes, kanske kan jag få fråga lite frågor?
<salmiak> :-)
<peppis> Går de att spara musik på ubuntu datorn men ändå komma åt de i itunes på win burken?
<salmiak> itunes låter nästan som ett apple-program va? tycker det följer samma namnstandard typ.. ajmac, och ajpod och ajfån och så....
<salmiak> DrGrov: fråga går bra, svaren kan jag dock inte lämna nån garantivarudeklaration på ;-)
<DrGrov> salmiak: Nej, det är lugnt ;-)
<DrGrov> salmiak: Alltså, kan jag synka in hela skiten på en gång utan att det får flipp? Tänkte göra som så att jag lägger över allting i en mapp löst liggande och sedan kör jag in det i iTunes och importerar. Eller skall jag vänta lite och ta en bit i gången? Blir kanske väl mycket med 20+GB på en gång
<DrGrov> Eller är det ett problem fast jag har undermappar i den katalogen jag tänkte synka över?
<andol> johanbr: Nix, petar inte på ubuntu-se.org-servern längre. Vidarebefodrade dock din "felanmälan" till serveradmin@ubuntu-se.org. Verkar vara ett känt fel som inte haft tid/ork att titta på.
<lilleman72> Finns det någon sida med programmen som man kan tanka hem via installationen?
<salmiak> ingen aning du... jag försöker undvika musikspelare som bygger databaser..... jag förmodar du använder itunes för att den behövs för att kunna hantera din apple mp3-spelare? Det ska väl iofs gå bra med Rhythmbox och andra också att nå apples mp3-spelare har jag för mig jag läst nånstanns
<salmiak> lilleman72: hur menar du?
<lilleman72> salmiak jag vill titta på en www sida där alla programmen finns katigoriserade
<itmannen_online> lilleman72, http://appnr.com/
<salmiak> lilleman72:  aha, okej ungefär som www.playdeb.net (för spel) och www.playdeb.net (vanliga program) ?
<lilleman72> itmannen_online tack
<salmiak> appnr verkar nice.
<itmannen_online> lilleman72,  Så lite så :)
<salmiak> (oj, jag menade playdeb och getdeb förståss)
<lilleman72> salmiak
<lilleman72> getdeb vekar bra
<peppis> kan man spara musik på ubuntu burken men komma åt de på win burken?
<lilleman72> peppis jag man kan alltid dela ut en mapp i nätverket...men jag vet inte HUR man gör när man ska dela ut en map :p
<itmannen_online> peppis, Fixa något som kallas OwnCloud. Då kan du dela ut vad som helst
<salmiak> jag delar ut lite mappar (med ubuntu10.04) via vanliga samba, alltså samma sätt som windows alltid delat ut filer... har för mig att det blev nått knas att den ville ha login&password vid använding om man bara högerklickade och valde dela ut för en mapp jag har på min fat32-partition  dock, så jag vart tvungen att skriva in i en fil vilka mappar jag ville ha utdelade
<lilleman72> hur installerar jag whine wia konsolen?
<lilleman72> vilken är den bästa ircklienten till ubuntu??
<saba> lilleman72: om du vill ha textbaserat, så funkar irssi väl
<lilleman72> ne inte screen
<lilleman72> har 11.04
<Numn> ehm. vet inte tror jag ångrar att jag bytte till xubuntu xD
<bittin_> screen borde väl funka i 11.04
<salmiak> lilleman72: frågar du mig så är "bästa" irc-klienten Pidgin. fast jag har iofs inte testat så många. grafiskt, flikar för respektive chat du har uppe, samma program även för msn, icq osv
<lilleman72> bittin jag vill inte ha screen
<bittin_> ah k
<bittin_> jag brukar köra xchat och irssi
<Numn> jag kan väll ha lubuntu men att det endå ser ut som xubuntu elr? :)
<lilleman72> salmiak ok...ska kolla på den
<bittin_> Numn: sudo apt-get install xfce i Lubuntu
<Numn> vill bara att ubuntu ska vara lätt för min dator att använda :)
<bittin_> varför kastar du inte fluxbox eller nåt då?
<Numn> bittin_, vet inte, jag rätt ny till linux/ubuntu.
<bittin_> ah
<Numn> lubuntu är väll snabbaste/smidigaste bland alla ubuntu-typer
<salmiak> javisstja jag skulle testa lubuntu ja, inte bara spela... det glömde jag bort
<lilleman72> lol
<lilleman72> vad e lubuntu?
<lilleman72> e det en annan typ av dist lr vad?
<arand> lxde version
<lilleman72> säger mig inget
<salmiak> lilleman72:  istället för gnome så är det lxde. segar inte ner datorn lika mycket och inte så mycket tramsprocesser som rullar i bakgrunden
<lilleman72> vilket då innebär att det inget är ngt "skrivborf?"
<arand> ubuntu är gnome/unity, kubuntu kde, xubuntu xfce, lubuntu lxde, ...
<Markslap> lilleman72: Jo.
<Markslap> I stället för Gnome är det lxde som sagt.
<arand> Bara annorlunda, och resurssnålare
<Markslap> Och inte lika glassigt.
<einand> xfce då?
<einand> hur står sig lxde mot det?
<Numn> just till denna dator behöver jag nåt liknande som lubuntu
<bittin_> hade nog hellre kört Ubuntu med Fluxbox
<arand> I alla fall xubuntu har väl frångått resurssnålhet ganska mycket har jag för mig, så det är väl fördelen
<arand> ..med lubuntu
<arand> Kan vara ide att kika på mint isåfall, de har väl en flux-variant right?
<salmiak> xfce var väl tänkt som ett resurssnålare alternativ men har väl blivit lika datoruppätande som gnome vad jag har förstått? (om inte tillochmed värre enligt en del)
<Numn> finns det inget sätt att installera lubuntu utan att radera allt jag har sparat på datorn?
<bittin_> Numn: flytta allt till en extern disk / usb minnen / cdskivor först
<Numn> så det går inte alltså?
<arand> Vet inte om det är xfce i allmännhet eller xubuntu i synnerhet som är det som är segt...
<Numn> gah vad slö.. har typ inga program igång ens
<arand> Numn: Om du inte har ett separat /home får du spara och kopiera tillbaks det
<Numn> okej
<arand> Det går ju alltid att ändra en existerande *buntu till en annan skrivbordsmiljö utan ominstallation, med lite pickel
<salmiak> visste borde väl ett modernt linuxinstallationsprogram kunna installera sig på en linuxpartition som redan har en annan linux utan att ta bort /home/ ? borde ju inte vara så svårt för den att ta bort alla kataloger utom /home tycker jag .....
<Kurdistan> salmiak: nej det ska inte vara några problem om du har seperat root och home partition.
<Numn> mm
<Kurdistan> annars :) blir det problem.
<arand> Jag har inte hör om några som kan utföra det på en /-partition
<salmiak> jo men jag tänkte om man inte har separat home-partition... alltså installera en linux utan att formattera om. ungefär som när man installerade windows98 en gång i tiden på en färdigformattera partition.
<Kurdistan> salmiak: spelar ingen roll vilket operativ system. även i windows har du inte c och d partition kommer du bli av med alla dina filer vid en nyinstallation.
<Kurdistan> enda sättet är väl om du i efterhand från livecd miljö skapar en avskiljt home partition.
<Kurdistan> tex med gparted
<salmiak> win98 sist jag installerade var från en icke bootbar cd, och den tog inte bort något från C: partitionen (utom döpte om gamla autoexec.bat och config.sys och io.sys till nått .old eller nått sånnt). Om man envisades med att installera nya windows till C:\WINDOWS\ och man redan hade en gammal windows3.11 där så togs den katalogen bort dock tror jag... men alla gamla dosspel och ordbehandlingsfiler och sånnt på C:\ var kvar utan ändring
<johanbr> andol, ok, tack
<larsemil> oGG: vad är det för fel på pepsi nu då
<TuVor> daaaah
<TuVor> råkat göra bort mig
<TuVor> vet inte hur jag lyckats, men använder mig utav 11.04 med unity och helt plötslig laddar den varken den eller några "fönsterramar"
<TuVor> någon som har en ide?
<einand> TuVor: efter updatering?
<TuVor> nope
<TuVor> gjorde nog nått i compiz
<Philip5> TuVor: det är nog bäst du installerar kde så är alla dina problem lösta :P
<TuVor> haha
<TuVor> vill inte köra kde--!!!
<Philip5> heja kde!
<einand> kde är väl bra, om man inte vill halvera batteritiden
<TuVor> men går det inte nollstäla compiz på nått sätt..!
<larsemil> TuVor: alt+f2 och sen compiz-decorator
<TuVor> larsemil: och sedan
<larsemil> TuVor: så borde du ha fönsterramar
<TuVor> jojo, men kör ubuntu classic nu men när jag loggar inte på Ubuntu unity så fungerar inte ens alt+f2
<TuVor> knepigt värre
<larsemil> TuVor: ctrl + alt +t
<larsemil> TuVor: och sen compiz-decorator &
<larsemil> sen kan du kolla inställningarna i compiz config settings manager på pluginen fönsterdekorationer vad det står för program där
<TuVor> larsemil: ursäkta men vad menar du sist. =/
<TuVor> så knepigt.. har ju inte ens en menyrad så ajg ser klocka osv.!
<TuVor> måste väl gå att nolla den configen?
<larsemil> TuVor: är du i unity eller classic nu?
<bittin_> jag kör Unity för första gången ever
<TuVor> just nu i classic
<CasperN> bittin_: käkar du postafen samtidigt?
<bittin_> CasperN: um nej vafan är det?
<CasperN> tabletter mot illamående :)
<TuVor> näää nu ger jag upp och går och lägger mig
<bittin_> nej det gör jag inte
<bittin_> dom verkar gilla Ubuntu i Finland
<Haffe> Jaså?
<einand> bittin_: du verkar gilla uppmärksamhet
<bittin_> ja
<einand> bittin_: rätt intressant, för att sova på parkbänkar så träffar du tydlign väldigt många linux användare och microprosessor kodare, sovar dom där med?
<bittin_> einand: jag hittade ett hackerspace istället
<einand> ok
<einand> klart dom gillar linux och microprocessorer där
<einand> är nog samma grej i hela världen
<Kurdistan> bittin_: finskar gillar ubuntu är bra.
<larsemil> god natt!
<Peyam> HEj
<bittin_> Hejsan
<Peyam> Asså jag fatta rinte en grej
<Peyam> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=limit+x%3D10-10e^%28-t%2F2%29
<Peyam> hur kan det gå mot -oändlighet
<Peyam> det ska ju gå mot 10
<realubot> einand: LXDE är ju resurssnålare än Xfce. Jag tycker inte det är tillräckligt stor skillnad mellan Gnome och Xfce för att Xfce ska vara intressant.
<Peyam> kan ngn förklara det här. börjar bli galen
<bonds> goderafton
<realubot> einand: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1
<Peyam> blir bara galen
<coobra> ajjdå
<Peyam> kolla här http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=limit+x%3D5e^%28-t%2F2%29+x+to+0
<realubot> !ask | Peyam
<ubot2> Peyam: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<Peyam> hur kan det blir 1
<Peyam> asså vet ni hur korkar jag/wa låter?
<Peyam> nej det var rätt. jag såg inte X
<Peyam> men http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=limit+x%3D10-10e^%28-t%2F2%29
<Peyam> men kan förklara det här
<realubot> einand: Det skiljer ju bara ca 150MB i RAM mellan LXDE och Gnome så det är väl applikationerna som följer med Lubuntu/Xubuntu som är mest intressanta då?
<einand> realubot: troligtvis, ingen aning
<einand> inte satt mig in i någon av dom
<Peyam> nu fattar  jag. x-->-inf såg inte minustecknet
<realubot> einand: Lubuntu använder ju Chromium och Leafpad m.m. istället för Firefox och Gedit.
<einand> ok
<realubot> Så Lubuntus största fördel kanske inte är skrivbordsmiljön utan applikationerna. Men då borde det gå att få ett i stort sett lika resurssnålt system med Ubuntu + Chromium + Leafpad e.t.c.
<einand> realubot: misstänker det
<realubot> Innan Unity i.a.f. Nu vet jag inte.
<einand> ubuntu har ett helvetiskmängd program som strtar upp
<einand> i onödan
<realubot> Jasså, vilka då typ?
<bittin_> realubot: Ubuntu + fluxbox + leafpad + conkeror etc
<realubot> bittin_: Mm.
<realubot> bittin_: Kör du det?
<bittin_> ja
<realubot> Ok.
<bittin_> på min gamla p3a
<bittin_> just nu kör jag Ubuntu med Unity och tjaffs på en netbook jag lånar
<DrGrov> jonasbjork: Hej, sitter du nära till hands? Du har väl en iPhone?
<Peyam> !ask brittin
<ubot2> Factoid 'ask brittin' not found
<Peyam> !ask | einand
<ubot2> einand: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<Peyam> bara testar
<bittin_> Peyam: brittin?
<Peyam> sorry bittin_
<Peyam> ngn som e bra på analys i en enda veriabel?
<Peyam> luktar lök här
<Peyam> men jag har inge
<einand> Peyam: vad är ditt problem?
<einand> jag har inte frågat om något
<Peyam> einand:  skrev att jag bara testade :)
<Peyam> flåt
<einand> !ask > Peyam
<ubot2> Peyam, please see my private message
<einand> vad är poängen med att ha > om den ändå spammar här
<bonds> jag undrar om man kan sätta custom titelrad i överkant på screen, eller custom bakgrundsfärg eller nåt sånt.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Typ
<amelia> bonds: vad har du för sunburk nu då?
<bonds> jag har flera drupalsidor, som har exakt samma struktur, och jag bollar runt flera vpser i screen. lätt att göra bort sig, om man inte är väldigt nogrann
<bonds> amelia: r220
<Peyam> einand:  hehe
<bonds> har läst man screen, och testat ett par flaggor, men hittar inget som funkar.
<ah-berg> ser du inte  datornamnet i terminalen?
<amelia> bonds: inte 220R?
<bonds> amelia: jo, =) skrev fel
<bonds> finns ju en som har 4 cpuer.. denna har bara 2. och är 220R, som du korrigerade.
<amelia> bonds: ah, då är det ju den mindre modellen av den jag har. jag har en 420R
<bonds> din e tuffare.
<bonds> men dom är rätt långsamma dom där cpuerna va?
<bonds> eller är dom optimerade för nån form av beräkningar?
<amelia> bonds: jo. är väl 4x 500Mhz sparc
<paran> hänger någon från ACC här? jag undrar varför se.archive.ubuntu.com har tre dagar gamla paketlistor...
<Peyam> jävla mjäl..
<amelia> bonds: eller 450 Mhz är det nog faktiskt.
<bonds> amelia: men din har inget vga, utan bara seriellt? Kanske är så med min med. trodde först den runda lilla porten var för en vga adapter.
<bonds> inte provat min
<amelia> bonds: japp, ingen vga.
<bonds> dåså.
<bonds> kör du den mot rs232? eller nån annan adapter?
<bonds> ah-berg: vanligtvis ser man inte mer indikation än användarnamnet och maskinnamnet i bash, i screen. Vilket inte alltid räcker för att jag inte ska klanta mig om jag är stressad och trött.
<bonds> lite färgkodning, eller dylikt för att hålla isär terminalerna vore uppskattat.
<amelia> bonds: det är väl en vanlig nollmodemkabel tror jag. jag brukar ta en cisco-kabel och sätta på en rj45->db9 konverterare.
<bonds> amelia: grymt, får prova så.
<bonds> amelia: just nu ligger det i "meck" högen =)  har en liten hög för experiment.
<amelia> bonds: sen är det ju bara att köra minicom eller liknande..
<bonds> jo har provat det tidigare.
<amelia> bonds: min klarar köra Solaris 10 så det kanske är något att titta på.
<bonds> ska läsa på lite.
<bonds> målet med min experiment hög är just nu att lära mig lite mer om raidarrayer och routing.
<bonds> målet skiftar dock =)
<bonds> *experimenthög
<amelia> hehe, det var blandat. :)
<amelia> bonds: har du någon kul nätverksutrustning också i högen då eller?
<bonds> inte direkt. ett par riktigt mögliga cisco
<bonds> inte superintresserad av att lära mig gammal nätverksgrejjer egentligen. vyatta och liknanade känns mer intressant. Jag kan iofs ha fel.
<DrGrov> Kanske off-topic som alltid. Borde väl enkelt gå att stänga av en synkning efter den är gjord så att den inte automatiskt hämtar/skickar?
<bonds> DrGrov: vad pratar du om? rsync?
<DrGrov> bonds: Nej, jag är inne lite i iPhone med Google kontakter efter jag synkat dem. Ursäkta offtopicen, får ingen hjälp på ##apple
<bonds> DrGrov: haha, jag får mer hjälp i #freebsd, om jag ska ha hjälp med mac. =)  dock är väl apple kanalen på freenode det bästa stället.
<DrGrov> bonds: Jo, problemet är att ingen riktigt hjälper där men det är lugnt.
<DrGrov> Jag skulle bara vilja få kontakterna synkade en gång från Google och sedan ta bort synkningen
<DrGrov> Detta borde hoppeligen vara möjligt
<Kurdistan> amelia: gäsp. :)
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  ska du till demonstrationen på lördag
<Peyam> ?
<Kurdistan> Peyam: nej. jag kommer vara på ett möte.
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  själv kmr jag ha tenta..
<Kurdistan> Peyam: okej. lycka till.
<DrGrov> bonds: Har du en iPhone?
<Peyam> Kurdistan: tack gubben. KAn du backgammon?
<bonds> DrGrov: nej, galaxy
<Kurdistan> Peyam: ja, :) vi är ju kurder.
<Peyam> Kurdistan: hahaha vill köpa en men alla jaghittar e så töntigt tillverkade
<Kurdistan> Peyam: köp i Kurdistan.
<DrGrov> bonds: Ok
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  det einte så viktigt. men det skulle vara soft
<Kurdistan> Peyam: :) du kan be dina släktingar eller familjemedlem som är på besök hämtar med sig.
<Kurdistan> väldigt avkopplande spela med bekanta.
<Peyam> nej inga..
<Kurdistan> Peyam: oki.
<Dynamit> jaha då har man byggt "ny dator" då, för att kunna göra saker och ting
<DrGrov> Hoppas man snart får ge upp med att hitta mera musik
<Peyam> vad kan man ta mot koffein?
<Peyam> vad hjälper?
<DrGrov> Peyam: Har du fått i dig för mycket koffein?
<Peyam> DrGrov: a
<realubot> Kaffe nu tjejer!
<DrGrov> Peyam: Jag brukar ta en Treo eller något för att lindra
<Peyam> Jag får ångestpanik
<Peyam> hjärtklappningar
<DrGrov> Det har jag hela tiden ;-)
<Peyam> Va gör jag?
<Peyam> hjälper yoghurt?
<DrGrov> Mängden jag snusar + dricker kaffe + espresso så konstigt att jag inte dött
<CasperN> hyperventilera, ett tag ;)
<DrGrov> Peyam: Det går om efter en stund. Vänta istället
<amelia> Peyam: andas... andas in långsamt, håll andan i 5-10 sekunder, andas ut, håll andan i 5-10 sekunder och fortsätt så i några minuter.
<NuMN> vart är gamla utseendet lxde hade :/
<CasperN> eller gå sov
<Peyam> DrGrov:  amelia Ska köra med yoghurt
<CasperN> det funkar ju att bara ligga ned
<amelia> Peyam: http://www.sinnet.nu/halsa/stress/stresskolan/andas-i-fyrkant
<Peyam> Amelia
<Peyam> amelia:  Jag vet dem här. min ångest attack är annorlunda. vågar inte prata om det..
<NuMN> ehm någon som vet hur jag får tag i gamla lubuntu utseendet?
<NuMN> http://www.lathund.nu/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/screenshot15.png
<Peyam> lubuntu är ful
<NuMN> Peyam, :)
<amelia> Peyam: yeah well, enda tipset jag kan ge är väl att just våga prata om det... men irc är nog inte rätt ställe för det.
<Peyam> amelia:  jag vågar inte prata om det. det ger mig mer ångest..
<Peyam> det e bara hålla mig sysselsatt
<joru> god kväll
<bonds> nån som provat att forwarda wayland, är det snabbare än x11?
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> vilken kille
<einand> x_link: jag var vikarie för dig igår, hoppas inte det gjorde nått
<x_link> Nädå
<x_link> Philip5: =)
<x_link> Fan varit duktig nu den sista tiden. Är dock mest för att från nästa vecka så ska jag typ sluta med det. Kommer inte kunna vara uppe så länge längre.
<x_link> Får på tok för lite sömn och är helt sönderstressad pga jobbet. Så är ingen bra kombination.
<einand> själv mår jag dåligt, har sovit för mycket
<einand> mer än 6 timmar per dygn gör mig yr i knoppen
<bonds> jobbar man inom utveckling eller hosting om man är sönderstressad?
<einand> mår bra kanske 1-3 dagar när jag sover mera, men sedan kan jag inte koncentera mig , och känner mig "full" framåt kvällskvisten
<x_link> einand: =(
<x_link> einand: Jag är en person som behöver min sömn, mitt humör är inte så bra annars.
<x_link> Allid varit så.
<Kurdistan> missade 00:00 dansen :(
<x_link> En kille på jobbet, räcker fan att han sover 6-7h.
<einand> jo, alla äro vi skapta anorlunda
<x_link> Han är så _otroligt_ pigg, glad och positiv varje jävla dag.
<Peyam> jag sover vid 3:30 och vaknar klockan 13
<Peyam> eller ngt
<x_link> Helt otroligt hur han kan vara så, är ju verkligen avis på honom.
 * einand bjuder in Kurdistan till 00:05 dansen (efter festen är ändå alltid roligare, för där man får bruden)
<x_link> Aldrig sett honom ledseneller så
<bonds> x_link: morgonmänniskor har andra nackdelar.
<x_link> bonds: Han är pigg hela tiden.
<Peyam> förutom sov jag klockan 21 och vaknade klockan 6:00
<Kurdistan> einand: :) haha.
<Peyam> amelia:  tror yoghurten funkade bra
<einand> x_link: något som fungerar när jag är stressad, i stället för sömn är medidation
<einand> får jag "idla" i någon timme behöver jag inte sova på 3 dagar
<x_link> einand: Jo, men jag behöver min sömn på kvällen. Kan inte meditera.
<einand> x_link: ok
<x_link> 3 dagar? jisses =)
<x_link> Näfan...dags att försöka sova
<bonds> ett bra sätt att slippa stress är att dela upp saker i små små bitar.
<x_link> God natt!
<einand> bonds: GTD
<Peyam> har ni sett den här
<einand> Peyam: det svarta efter din mening?
<Peyam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-22EpQOm8c
<bonds> einand: känner till. folk har tipsat, inte kikat på dock. Jag kör en slags agile-velocity approch.
<einand> bonds: förklara gärna närmare
<bonds> einand: dela upp i små små saker. har drag/drop lista där jag kan prioritera om. singletaskar bara. Ger sakerna svårighetspoäng för att veta hur lång tid dom tar. Har ett eget system, men påminner mkt om pivotaltracker.
<bonds> *pivotaltracker
<bonds> behövdes ingen * =)
<einand> bonds: påminner lite om GTD, förutom att den går ut på att hjärnan själv kan hantera priotritering
<bonds> att jag själv prioriterar? ja. =)
<bonds> dock estimerar jag inte.
<bonds> jag kompenserar snarare mina felestimeringar med tiden =)
<bonds> räknar med att jag är människa och värdelös på att uppskatta tid.
<Peyam> ngn som kan uttrycka det här bättre
<Peyam> | Tänk inte fel! Dra inte i de slutade förhållanden för de slutar bara i otrohet. Det finns inget mirakel.  och det kommer ingen hand med hjälp. och det galnaste är att tro att tiden löser allt eftersom det kostar bara din egen tid
<Peyam> ?
<einand> vad svamlar du om?
<einand> full?
<Peyam> nej jag försöker översätta en persisk mening
<Peyam> kan inte formulera det ordentligt
<bonds> ofta behöver man inte så där mkt språk. vad man gör är viktigare. En kram, gör mer? =)
<Peyam> ja men meningen vill ja översätta..
<bonds> Peyam: provat google translate?
<einand> Peyam: ännu fullare?
<Peyam> bonde ska prova
<Peyam> tänk om google kan bättre svenska än mig
<bonds> einand: behöver man inte prioritera i GTD? använder du GTD, hur funkar prioriteringen?
<einand> man lägger upp proitoteringen på morgone
<einand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Getting_Things_Done
<bonds> einand: sen får man inte ändra den?
<einand> så som jag använder det, prioriterar man mer vad man skall göra, än hur lång tid det tar
<bonds> prion?
<Peyam> de här e rolig
<Peyam> Gör inga misstag, alla relationer så att ogräsmedel inte bli lurad! Det finns inga mirakel, men den osynliga handen var inte! Och slutligen finns Hmaqttan tror att tiden kommer att lösa allt, eftersom livet är den enda lösningen
<einand> jag har en lista på vad som skall göras, och börjar beta av den
<Peyam> Made in google translaet
<einand> Peyam: varför postar du sånt här?
<einand> bonds: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Getting_Things_Done
<Peyam> einand:  hmm
<bonds> einand: jag har morgonmöte, gör dagens lista =)   sen om nån sajt går ner.. eller nåt kaos händer, så prioriteras det om, men en datum-inject ger ändå estimat på när de uppskjutna sakerna bör vara klara. så jag kan meddela kund.
<einand> bonds: självklart måste akuta ärenden avklaras
<bonds> einand: jo, och min lista tar hänsyn till det.
<einand> bonds: jag är fel människa att diskutera med igentligen, precis börjat sätta mig in i det )
<bonds> hehe
<bonds> einand: jag hatar dock GANT scheman =)  och deadlines.
<einand> deadlinas har jag slutat med för länge sedan
<bonds> dom förutsätter att folk kan estimera tid och aldrig blir sjuka, osv.
<bonds> einand: deadlines är så 90tal
<einand> fördelen med att utveckla saker åt sig själv ;)
<bonds> jag roflar lite inombords när folk pratar om dom.
<einand> nä, förstår att folk vill veta ett slut
<bonds> einand: det förstår jag med
<bonds> men om slutet hela tiden ändras.. pga folk, så får det gärna framgå
<einand> japp
<bonds> inte en gant som ändras 2dagar innan allt ska vara klart
<einand> roligaste kunden jag hade (vilket jag senare blev stämd av, och av förklarliga skäl vann)
<einand> var en som ändra specifikationen på en weblösnign jag gjorde 3 dagar innan deadline
<bonds> bättre då listan funkar som en filkopierings ETA ungefär.
<einand> och inte förstod varför jag inte han i tid
<Peyam> http://www.kurd.se/sverige/kurdiska-raadet-och-ung-kurd-skickar-oeppen-inbjudan
<Peyam> delta gärna
<bonds> einand: därför man tokspecar och gör mockups... jag har också lärt mig den hårda vägen
<bonds> agile med stories är mkt bra med.
<einand> bonds: tro mig, specifikationen gör inte ett piss om kunden har en 14årings attityd och kan programmera html själv
<einand> eller tror sig kunna iaf
<einand> och gör änrdingar som kräver omfatande omdesign av databasen
<bonds> möjligt..
<einand> och stämmer en, för man är 1 sekund efter i deadlinanen, fast man förklarat att det är omöjligt
<einand> nä, glad jag inte jobbar åt människor för tillfället
<bonds> einand: många agile team tar ju betalt per vecka.. dom jobbar stenhårt.. och gör då kunden som du beskriver... stackars kund.. bara =)   nästa vecka gör dom nåt annat kanske.
<bonds> kunden betalar per vecka.. och man releasar lika ofta
<einand> :)
<bonds> (jag jobbar inte så) men många gör.
<bonds> krånglar kunden då.. så får denne bara mindre valuta för pengarna.
<bonds> einand: elakt att stämma... as
<einand> nja, avklarat nu ia
<einand> gett upp kunder
<einand> iaf tills vidare
<bonds> einand: folk som lutar sig på avtal, juridik osv. och inte istället bara vanlig hyffs.. jobbar jag inte med. Hatar sånt. Man är mänsklig, det räcker.
<einand> japp
<einand> folk är otäcka ibland
<einand> eller deras brist på sunt förnuft
<bonds> mjo. tycker egentligen mest synd om individerna i fråga. Alla chefer och projektledare som lyckats vet att man måste få folk att må bra, om dom ska prestera.
<bonds> att tro man kan pressa folk är ett enormt socialt handikapp
<realubot> Det finns många dåliga chefer.
<Hund> Någon som vet hur man ändrar session i gdm3?
<realubot> Hund: Kommer inte alt. upp när du klickar på ett username som vanligt?
<Hund> realubot: Nope.
<Hund> realubot: Den envisas med att försöka logga in på GNOME, även fast jag inte har GNOME.
<realubot> Hund: Det finns väl en rullgardinsmeny i samma ruta som du skriver in lösen? :S
<Hund> realubot: Nope
<realubot> Hund: Går det inte att gå in i recovery mode och köra typ gdm3 --configure eller något?
<bonds> vad xfce känns trevlig numera, provade lxde nyss också, xfce känns helt klart närmare gnome, men ändå snabbare.
<bittin_> jag kör mest pekwm, openbox och unity atm
<Hund> realubot: Nope. :P
<bonds> pekwm och openbox. intressant inte hört talas om.
<bittin_> http://openbox.org http://pekwm.org
<bittin_> båda fluxbox liknande
<bonds> openbox ligger inom gnome eller kde?
<realubot> Hund: Hm.
<realubot> Vad skumt.
<Hund> realubot: Japp. :P
<bittin_> bonds: man kan köra det fristånde eller inom gnome/kde
<bittin_> jag brukar köra det tillsammans med kde då jag kör den
<DrGrov> Detta är helt sjukt intressant
<DrGrov> Undrar om jag får igång iPhonen mera, står "SIM Locked" :P
<DrGrov> Fan också vilket roligt nattpysslande
<DrGrov> Lika trevligt att spendera nätterna att mecka, kan det bli bättre? :)
<Hund> realubot: gdm3setup finns visst ute, ska prova det.
<bonds> DrGrov: vet inte, jag tycker det där med firmware i telefoner är alldelles för svettigt. Jag har redan många datorer för att ha redundans, att ha många mobiler också. Nä där går nog min gräns =)  måste snart själv uppdatera min samsung, drar mig för det varje gång.
<DrGrov> bonds: Jag hoppas jag hittat rätt nu. Haft 8 eller 9 telefoner på strax 2 år 1 månad
<Dynamit> okej själv ska man uppdatera om ett tag en Hitachi av modell 78, nästan samma sak som med mobiler men ändå inte
<bonds> DrGrov: oj oj skulle aldrig orka, har för mkt webb och linux saker jag vill hinna hålla mig uppdaterad inom =)
<DrGrov> bonds: Jag har haft bra med tid, kört distansstudier på högskolan ;-)
<Peyam> skönt med dusch
<bonds> DrGrov: brinner du för det så absolut =)
<DrGrov> bonds: Jo, jag har lite framtidsplaner också gällande mobiler osv.
<DrGrov> Lovade gumman att få den i skick under natten så jag inte pillar på med den alltför mycket under helgen
<bonds> DrGrov: då är det ju bara bra.
<DrGrov> bonds: Är dock inte helt säker att jag hinner få allting i skick ;-) Men jag skall unna henne mycket fredagsmys sedan med någon bra film osv. så tror nog hon är på rätt bra humör. Hon är förstående att jag är en prylbög
<DrGrov> bonds: Tror jag överdrev lite då jag tog 32GB versionen istället för 16GB :P
<DrGrov> Blir mycket att fylla men har nog hoppeligen tillräckligt
<realubot> Hur mycket snabbare blir systemet av en ok ssd-disk istället för en vanlig hdd?
<bonds> DrGrov: helt klart värt pengarna, om man inte brukar streama från nån server.
<bonds> realubot: jag rekommenderar ssd, för småfils-relaterade saker.
<Dynamit> betydligt tystare blir dator av SSD-disk en mekansik hdd
<bonds> realubot: program med många småfiler går snabbare...  virtualisering av många maskiner går snabbare
<bonds> allt som kräver IO går snabbare... resten går som förut
<realubot> bonds: Jag tänker på att ha en ssd som systemdisk på en vanlig PC typ.
<bonds> realubot: vad ska denna pc göra?
<realubot> Det är inga speciella saker, typ surf, chatt, irc, text- och bildredigering.
<Dynamit> jippi nu är den "nya" datorn jag har gjort färdig installerad
<Dynamit> så då kan man börja flash DvD-rom enheter till Xbox360 nu
<Dynamit> weee
<bonds> realubot: tja då kommer du inte märka radikal skillnad. det kommer boota lite snabbare.. program kommer starta lite snabbare. stora filer kommer gå snabbare att öppna/spara.
<Squarism2> Philip5: yo
<bonds> gillar man virtuella maskiner så är däremot virtualisering som natt/dag =)
<bonds> ops
<bonds> virtualisering = ssd =)
<realubot> bonds: Ok, men om vi säger att jag ska köra typ Windows i VirtualBox, har det någon betydelse då?
<bonds> ja
<bonds> stor
<bonds> realubot: en standard hdd klarar bara c:a 100  IOs/sec
<bonds> dessa 100 måste alla maskiner dela på
<bonds> har man säg 3 maskiner igång samtidigt blir det bara 30/ios per maskin.
<realubot> Ok, så det är när man kör många virtuella system då.
<realubot> Inte bara ett guest os + hosten.
<bonds> en hdd laggar ner alla de virtuella systemen om dom skriver/läser samtidigt till disk.
<realubot> bonds: Hur mycket behöve i snitt då för att systemet inte ska bli segt? I/O?
<bonds> beror på vad man gör
<bonds> behövs inget om man inte gör nåt. men många fler program än man tror skriver till disk..
<realubot> Mjo.
<bonds> webbläsare + loggar + annat
<bonds> realubot: 2 virtuella maskiner på en hdd funkar
<bonds> men ju mer IO desto bättre
<bonds> en ssd har ofta 100tals gånger mer IOps
<Squarism2> Vad heter functionen som låter mjukvara dynamisk lägga till port forwards i routern?
<bittin_> intressant: http://twit.tv/specials91
<Philip5> Squarism2: fastnade i lite annat spel
<Philip5> Squarism2: och nu är det sovdags men vi får ta en annan kväll. var ett tag sedan nu
<Squarism2> Tjena
<Squarism2> Ah
<Squarism2> alla gånger!
<Philip5> jag dominerade en snubbe. lite kul
<Squarism2> =D
<Philip5> körde britt som oftast :D
<Philip5> jag är ju sim-killen vettu
<Philip5> trodde killen skulle quita men han körde till the bitter end
<Philip5> Squarism2: är det sånt här du menar? http://www.howtoforge.com/port-triggering-using-a-nat-firestarter-firewall-and-specter-in-debian-ubuntu
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-26
<Squarism2> Nej, jag sitter på min windows maskin här
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> det brukar heta port triggering
<Squarism2> det är min nya Asus RT-16 router som inte verkar klara dynamisk port forward
<Philip5> eller något liknande
<Philip5> en sådan tänkte jag köpa
<Philip5> men så har jag inte orkat för att min gamla funkar rätt ok fortfarande
<Squarism2> ja, jag har ngn sån funktion men den vill att man ska ange en massa parametrar
<Squarism2> får googla lite
<Philip5> jag kör ju openwrt på min router så det vill jag man ska kunna flasha om en router man köper med och jag tror det ska gå att göra med asus rt-16
<Squarism2> jag ska göra det ngn regnig dag =D
<Squarism2> finns ngt firmware som heter "tomato" oxo
<Philip5> japp
 * bittin_ kör också openwrt på sin router
<Philip5> openwrt är den som är mest open och kan skräddarsys mer
<bittin_> NetBSD och openwrt
<Philip5> tomato är som dd-wrt och är mer eller mindre en färdig firmware som man kör som den är configad
<Kurdistan> bittin_: :) jag visste inte att du kunde skriva. :P jag trodde du var en som bara bevaka som i lubuntus kanal.
<Philip5> alltså man kan ju configa den själv men de har valt tjänster som körs på den
<bittin_> Kurdistan: =p
<Kurdistan> bittin_: kör du lubuntu?
<bittin_> ja på en gammal p3a
<bittin_> i dualboot med Windows XP
<bittin_> kör dock Lubuntu med fluxbox
<Kurdistan> bittin_: förresten är lubuntu den bästa lxde utgåvan av alla distar.
<bittin_> kör inte lxde längre
<Squarism2> Philip5: Det va "port trigger"... men gränssnittet lurades så man trodde det va ngt som krävde mer parametrar
<Philip5> Kurdistan: tänk på att jag har träffat bittin_ irl... han kunde ha tagit autograf åt dig då ;)
<Squarism2> *du löser alla mina dataproblem*
<Squarism2> =D
<Philip5> Squarism2: lätt hänt
<Philip5> jo
<Kurdistan> bittin_: jaså? vad fick dig tröttna. sedan är lubuntus kanal den absolut bästa engelska kanalen.
<bittin_> Philip5: så häftig är jag inte
<Philip5> det är visst mitt kall i livet
<Kurdistan> Philip5: haha. du hade skrivit kde. sedan pff. :P
<Philip5> bittin_: nej men jag är det :D
<bittin_> :p
<bittin_> ah jo dina KDE fråd är <3
<Philip5> Kurdistan: ja det kunde jag ju
<bittin_> Kurdistan: trivs mer med *box window managers bara
<Kurdistan> :P Philip5 du har blivit synonym med kde precis som rune.k blivit det på forumen.
<Kurdistan> undrar vems som är mest galen av er.
<bittin_> jag kör dock pcmanfm o stuff
<Philip5> verkar så
<bittin_> jag körde också mycket KDE ett tag
<Kurdistan> bittin_: okej. själv har jag hat-kärlek till pcmanfm
<bittin_> och gör fortfarande på en burk
<bittin_> kör Debian testing och Lubuntu hemma
<Philip5> nu är det slut för idag
<Philip5> nite boys
<bittin_> o Gentoo och NetBSD, Windows XP, Atari TOS, Amiga OS och en massa Mac OS, Mac OS X
<Kurdistan> bittin_: nice. debian är alltid trevligt.
<bittin_> godnatt
<bittin_> ja
<Kurdistan> bittin_: hur många burkar har du människa?
<bittin_> kör debian på min eMac
<bittin_> Kurdistan: 19
<Kurdistan> haha herregud.
<Kurdistan> vill du ge en? :)
<bittin_> är mest gammalt skräp, men har en gammal mac laptop jag inte använder
<bittin_> 230mhz g3
<Kurdistan> bittin_: :) vad ska du med windows xp till? nu när job lämnat posten och lär även byta värld. kommer nog mac osx bli mindre popis.
<Peyam> bittin_:  hur fan har du plats för alla dem?
<bittin_> Peyam: är laptops och saker, also lägenheten full med data
<Kurdistan> bittin_: I see. du är en samlare.
<Usr_dir-92-1> Kurdistan: Why?
<bittin_> Kurdistan: dom få gånger man behöver det, kanske det jag kör OS X 10.2, 10.4 och 10.5 ändå
<Peyam> bittin_:  tänka sig att vissa har så mkt intresse
<bittin_> Kurdistan: ja
<Peyam> SL BILJETTEn SKA BLI 100 DYRARE
<Kurdistan> Usr_dir-92-1: förstod dig inte.
<Kurdistan> bittin_: nice samling. atari tos och amiga os är :) inte precis dagens.
<bittin_> nej
<bonds> haha
<Kurdistan> Peyam: :) du har alltid konstiga input.
<bittin_> har min Atari ST 1040 och Atari STe och min Amiga 500 och 1200
<Usr_dir-92-1> Kurdistan: Varför tror du mac osx blir mindre populärt?
<bonds> bittin_: way to go
<bittin_> dock strular tangentbords interfacet på min 1200 =(
<bittin_> men resten funkar
<Kurdistan> Usr_dir-92-1: jag skämtade delvis. dock alla med någorlunda koll vet hur mycket av äpplet som är relaterad till jobs.
<bittin_> har en c64 också men den saknar sidchip o kablar
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  blir så arg på SL. på den här jävla regeringen..
<Kurdistan> dör han eller lägger skona på hyllan som vd lär det påverka äpplet.
<bittin_> han lägger skorna på hyllan
<Kurdistan> Peyam: :) oki. du är en sköning.
<Kurdistan> bittin_: han har tydligen cancer.
<Usr_dir-92-1> Kurdistan: Okej, förstår. Men det ända som är beständigt är förändring...
<Kurdistan> om det har kommit tillbaks vet jag inte.
<bittin_> Kurdistan: jag vet
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  Apple har hjlpt industrin mkt. underlättat vårt liv. osv osv.. men det e mkt skit med dem också
<bittin_> Kurdistan: ah det är min eMac hemma som idlar i #lubuntu
<bittin_> fast kör inte så mycket Lubuntu så är inte så aktiv där
<Usr_dir-92-1> det jag inte gillar med Apple är att dom är som diktatorer över sina produkter.
<Peyam> Usr_dir-92-1: exakt det jag ville säga
<bonds> bittin_: tror inte du är ensam i kanalen om att ha högar med skrot/samlingar =)
<bittin_fi> bonds: brukar ju duga till att köra linux / spela gamla spel på :)
<bonds> bittin_fi: absolut. Dessutom måste man ha ett par burkar för att kunna testa koncept på.
<bonds> bittin_fi: såg när loopia sökte folk. "krav: rack hemma" =)
<bonds> dom sökte sysadmins
<bittin_fi> =)
<bittin_fi> har rack hemma
<bonds> du ser
<bittin_fi> och ett server chassi jag inte använder
<bittin_fi> bara en massa switchar i mitt rack dock
<bittin_fi> och en NetBSD burk
<bonds> folk som kastar saker står bara där sen på kjell och köper nån hdmi kabel för 199 =)
<bittin_fi> :p
<bittin_fi> har inget som klarar hdmi :D
<bonds> bittin_fi: nu är ju vga mkt bättre än folk vill tro.
<bonds> iaf med bra grejjer och bra kabel.
<bittin_fi> jag har tjock tvs osv hemma så det funkar :p
<Usr_dir-92-1> HDMI... me love...
<bittin_fi> o en 19" vga skärm
<Kurdistan> bittin: okej.
<Kurdistan> Peyam: hur har mac hjälpt industrin?
<Kurdistan> menar du deras bidrag till xorg?
<bittin_fi> Kurdistan: dom har bidraget en massa till Cups
<bittin_fi> bidragit*
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  Ipod och iphone. Ipad har gjorts mångas liv lättare.
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  Har inte sett några forskare använda Ubuntu. så ubuntu har knappt hjälpt med ngt
<Usr_dir-92-1> Jag själv gillar inte ipod och andra västlänska märken. Iriver och Cowon är mina favorit tillvärkare. (mäktigt ljud)
<Kurdistan> bittin_fi: glömde cups också.
<Usr_dir-92-1> Men iphone var en väckar klocka som omdefinierade vad en mobil är.
<Kurdistan> Peyam: ingen aning. har varken använd ipod eller iphone.
<Kurdistan> så jag vet inte vad äpplet har hjälpt mig.
<Kurdistan> eller många med mig
<bonds> http://www.apple.com/macosx/whats-new/features.html#networking  dom har nfsv4 nu iaf. WOW en av de få intressanta sakerna jag hittat =)
<Kurdistan> Peyam: skämtar du? linux används på de mest seriösa plattformen.
<bittin_fi> ska slagga ett tag godnatt
<Kurdistan> bittin_fi: godnatt. ska göra det med.
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  har sett bara windows och mac i skolan .. och jag vart deltagande i många projekt. De använer Ubuntu i bara en byggnad där man lär sig programmera. men jag kan inte tala för hela industrin.
<Kurdistan> Peyam: jag kan säga att i flesta universitet så kör dem linux.
<Kurdistan> dock kan du som student inte logga in på någon av de.
<Kurdistan> bara de som tar hand om universitetets burkar
<Kurdistan> :) jag vet för jag läser i ett av landets största uni
<Peyam> jaha du menar så... jag settt forskare sitta vid sina datorer och de kör med win7 men  du har säkert rätt
<Peyam> dså
<Peyam> å
<bonds> Kurdistan: unix och linux maskinerna finns där det verkligen gäller. Servers som sköter viktiga saker.
<Kurdistan> Peyam: flesta forskare som jag träffat kör mac burkar.
<Kurdistan> bonds: yes.
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  sett Mac datorer på Fluid mekaniks avdelningen..
<Usr_dir-92-1> Jag ska sova, och ni får inte störa mig ^^
<Peyam> på tal om skola
<Peyam> på kth ska de flytta hållfasthetsinstu* till en annan byggnad. I samma byggnar de har ljud och vib institu*. fattar inte hur det ska fungera
<bonds> Peyam: den första kursen blir för ljudarna att isolera väggarna =)
<Kurdistan> Peyam: :) du är udda mannen. med dig känns det alltid som man snackar off-topic.
<Peyam> bonds:  ja fattar inte hur de ska göra det.
<Peyam> Kurdistan:  okej.. ej dykt upp ngn fråga så..
<Kurdistan> sev bash peyam.
<Kurdistan> godnatt gott folk. nu väntar sängen.
<Peyam> Kurdistan: gonat
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Godkvöll
<Namratiug> ?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> ?
<Namratiug> nice ngn inne
<Namratiug> eller kanske inte fortfarande?
<Namratiug> kan du hjälpa mig med att installera utorrent fattar inte hur man gör _:_
<Namratiug> -.-
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Varför utorrwnt
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Instaallera deluge istället
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Utorrwnt r väl för windos
<Namratiug> oke sure
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Öppna terminalem
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Skriv
<Namratiug> bara de att de jag har just nu i ubuntu förinstallerat suger o så äre utorrent som jag använt så jag viste inget annat som ee bra P:
<Namratiug> men okej
<Namratiug> sure
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Sudo aptitude install deluge
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Det är som utorwnt
<Namratiug> funka inte
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Förlåt för äim stavning sitter på mobil
<Namratiug> varken me sudo med små bokstäver...
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Vad får du för fel?
<Namratiug> står sudo: aptitude: command not found
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Testa sudo apt-get instal deluge
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Install
<Namratiug> mm gissade på de, o de funka ;)
<Namratiug> :d
<Namratiug> o de funkar fint?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Jappp
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Finfint
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Nice
<Namratiug> aa de ee ju as likt utorrent xD
<Namratiug> de ee väll samma...
<Maxjiiiiiizy> :)
<Namratiug> hur gör jag för att ta bort standardprogrammet transmission då för då vill jag slänga de ;)
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Sudo apt-get purge transmission
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Kanske transmission-gtk
<Namratiug> oke ska testa ;)
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Ska kolla
<Namratiug> nae funka inte med första...
<Namratiug> de andra gjorde så att programmet startades xD
<Namratiug> okej nu hitta jag själv, de ee ju ett standardprogram så de va bara att gå in i programcentralen ;)
<whomee> gomorron
<Jarulf> Gomorron
<larsemil> bamsefar: gött!
<Barre> go'förmidda'
<delhage> morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<coobra> HeMan: ;D
<larsemil> tjo!
<rikard> Hej
<borjeboy> hej :)...
<coobra> hejja
<borjeboy> kolla här.. lite bilder från kommande 11.10 http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/08/26/ubuntu-11-10-so-far-screenshot-tour/
<borjeboy> Verkar vara riktigt snyggt
<rikard> verkar inte vara nån större skillnad från 11.04
<Barre> 0.06 i skillnad -.O
 * larsemil rimshottar Barre.
<larsemil> i nacken
<HeMan> 0.5%
<HeMan> ...skillnad
<borjeboy> programcentralen är ombyggd, systeminställningar är flyttat, iofs i samma meny men inte längst ned.. Ubuntu loggan ligger på unity
<borjeboy> unity baren*
<HeMan> mmm, öl...
<HeMan> eller, hmm, inte en sån bar...
<rikard> hahah
<borjeboy> så det har hänt en del :) sedan har ni sett MS gratulationsfilm till Linux? om det stämmer som de säger där så kan de ju förfan uppdatera silverlight/monolight till senaste versionen också
<Barre> Idag är det fredag... Hela dagen....
<HeMan> internationella dagen för dåliga ordvitsar!
<HeMan> oj vad jag började längta efter riktig vinter och snö!
<antii> :>
<antii> HeMan: Du är sjuk.
<HeMan> med andra ord ingen surslasksstockholmsvinter
<HeMan> utan vacker vit, kall snö
<antii> surslaksstockholmsvinter med SL-problem
<antii> JA!!
<HeMan> det var precis det jag inte längtade efter...
<adde89> Tjenare, någon online?
<Barre> mängder med folk är online, bara i denna kanalen är det drygt 100st
<HeMan> är väl en definitionsfråga
<HeMan> an kan ju vara inloggad på ircen medans man inte sitter vid datorn
<Barre> HeMan: det är sant... dessutom så kan det (som i mitt fall) stå tre personer och se nrä jag skriver detta
<larsemil> team-ircing
<Barre> och även om de skakar på huvudet och ndrar vad jag gör så är de "online"
<larsemil> viktigt att vara flera kompetenta när man gör så svåra arbetsuppgifter
<Barre> hahah
 * Barre har bokat en resa till Santa Clara och en till london idag... \o/
<Markslap> Jag har också bokat en resa. \o/
<Markslap> Tills Bengtsfors!
<Markslap> Wee
<Barre> :)
<Markslap> jag skämtade lite dock. :)
<Markslap> Men ha det så gött i Santa Clara och London.
<Barre> jobb, men tog faktiskt några extra dagar i Kallifonien
<larsemil> Barre: kollat på redis.io ? där har du ju en färdig backend till gamr
<Barre> larsemil: grymt.. kollar på den nu...
<larsemil> Barre: verkar riktigt smidigt
<Barre> jupps, ser najs ut
<HeMan> vilken tid det tar att uppdatera maskinen till onieric
<HeMan> tror jag måste hämta maskinen med 48 GB ram och dubla 10 krpm diskar...
<HeMan> ...som ingen verkan använda...
<larsemil> HeMan: do it!
<[Spooky]> Kan ni tänka er, jag tycker Ubuntu är så smidigt så jag ska lägga in det på min Hobby server nu med.. ;)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> Barre: ta med mig till london!
<salmiak> varför london av alla ställen?
<amelia> jag gillar att vara med på film.
<[Spooky]> Bara hoppas att det går bra... :/
<coobra> hobbyserver ?
<coobra> ;D
<[Spooky]> coobra: Ja lite filer/hemsida osv...
<coobra> ok
<[Spooky]> amelia: Jag kan filma! ;)
<coobra> filma?
<[Spooky]> "<amelia> jag gillar att vara med på film."
<amelia> [Spooky]: usch nej.. inte sån film..
<coobra> ojj kan ju tolkas  ganska fritt
<[Spooky]> amelia: Hehe..
<amelia> typiskt.. hade en kille sagt samma sak hade ni inte alls tänkt så..
<Spixx> amelia: Inte?
<Spixx> SÃ¥g en bild av Spooky i mitt sinne... Mmmmm
<[Spooky]> Spixx: Sudda ut! ;)
<Spixx> Ja, mina ögon började blöda direkt efter >_>
<[Spooky]> Hehe
<amelia> jag borde få gå hem nu..
<Spixx> hmmz, någon som vet hur man tvingar thunderbird att byta från POP konto till imap?
<Spixx> amelia: do it! Du lär väll ha lite övertid :D
<amelia> Spixx: neh, slut i kompbanken nu... kompade ut massa förra veckan.
<amelia> Spixx: gäller att passa på, är jag bara 3.5 arbetsdagar kvar nu
<Spixx> amelia: har typ 2 veckor med tid :P
<Spixx> amelia: till semester?
<HeMan> Spixx: dra ihop ögonbrynen, måtta med handryggen och skrik "dumma"?
<Richiie_> Jag har problem med min server här att skicka mail
<Richiie_> Det är nämligen så att enl tester jag gjort så är min REVERSE DNS muppig
<Richiie_> kör jag en nslookup så får jag "server cant find ip addr in-addrp.arpa NXDOMAIN
<Spixx> Richiie_: varför skulle det åverka själva funktionen? Bör dock fukka med annat :P?
<Richiie_> måste jag in i named.conf och ändra där ? eller
<Spixx> Äger du IP addressen?
<Richiie_> svar ja
<Richiie_> Spixx skickar PM
<Spixx> Då e det antingen du (om du e isp) eller en kung kallad din ISP som måste göra d
<Spixx> amelia: du får gärna förklara om det inte är hemligt :)
<amelia> Spixx: jag har sagt upp mig så slutar på onsdag
<Spixx> :( vart ska du istället?
<Spixx> Inte logica hoppas jag...!
<amelia> inte logica
<Spixx> Puh :D
<larsemil> amelia: oj det har jag missat! nya utfodringar på gång?
<Barre> amelia: jag kan smyga med dig i en hockey-trunk... skulle det fungera?
<Richiie> Spixx:
<amelia> Barre: kanske.
<Barre> amelia: är det någon speciell anledning till att london lockar`?
<amelia> Barre: nej, bara lite sugen på något nytt.
<amelia> Barre: se lite annat än vällingby och lilla essingen..
<amelia> snart får jag ju iofs se kista istället... men ändå.
<Barre> ahhh... ic
<Barre> se kista och sedan dö
<amelia> haha
<andol> Barre: Spenderade några sekunder där med att försöka luska ut vad en hockey-trunk kunde vara för en nätverksgrunka :)
<amelia> hahaha
<amelia> andol: arbetsskadad..
<Barre> hahahahaha
<andol> (Steg två är nu givetvis att faktiskt börja etablera hockey-trunk som smeknamn för lämplig grunka.)
<Barre> en upplink mellan två switchar som har en smaklös frisyr?
<amelia> :)
<amelia> de flesta switchar har smaklös frisyr... är ju väldigt sällan den är särskillt välkammad.
<Spixx> amelia: vart ska du börja :D nu vill jag jue veta. Kista säger inget :/
<amelia> Spixx: ett litet källarföretag i kista bara, inget fancy. :)
<Barre> Spixx: här http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095250/
<Spixx> amelia: ahh du tröttnade på Storebror :) nice Grattis!
<andol> Barre: snyggt :)
<amelia> Spixx: huh? Storebror?
<Spixx> Du satt väll hos Qgren?
<amelia> Spixx: ahjo..
<amelia> Spixx: du tänker så..
<amelia> Spixx: jo, jag tänkte att det skulle ge dig en chans att få lite riktigt jobb. ;)
<Spixx> ;)
<Spixx> vi har så det räcker kan jag säga :D
 * Barre undrar nu givetsvis var Spixx har sin anställning
<Barre> om Qgren anses vara storebror.. kanske DGC?
<Spixx> DGC? De har nästan bara massa iptelefoner :p
<Barre> skjuter från höften här :)
<Spixx> Barre: vi är rätt små
<Barre> Spixx: små men snabba och flexibla samt <insert standard reson here> :)
<delhage> chokladsås
<Barre> Dalnix? de är rätt små ;P
<Spixx> Barre: hehe :P
<[Spooky]> realubot: Tjena!
<Barre> var inte så hemlig... jag är ju nyfiken :)
<delhage> spotify
<Barre> nope... jag vet... nu :)
<delhage> cypoint
<Barre> jupps...
<tiina> hej
<[Spooky]> tiina: Hej hej
<tiina> kan ej lyssna på youtube?? Något om XUL??
<Barre> google + linkedin = <3
<tiina> vad menas?
<tiina> ursäkta men förstod inte?
<tiina> går ej lyssna alls något video på youtube undrar om ni kunde hjälpa mig?
<[Spooky]> tiina: Är det bara på Youtube som du ej får ljud, har du testat andra liknande sidor?
<tiina> ja har kunnat lyssna andra typ spotify
<[Spooky]> tiina: Ok, jag är dålig på sånt, har du googlat på ditt bekymmer?
<tiina> ja men blir inte klokare för det blev så tror jag efter banshee update
<spixx> Dåså
<tiina> men e detta problem bara i min dator eftersom det står att jag ska upgradera gresemonkey?
<tiina> vad e greasemonkey?
<spixx> java skräp :D?
<spixx> tiina: har du problem med GM eller med Flash?
<tiina> flash
<tiina> blir inte klok på flash man ska dowload men går ej ladda
<tiina> vad laddar jag den nya flash med?
<tiina> ingen här eller?
<Philip5> jodå
<spixx> tiina: troligen apt-get install flash :D?
<tiina> jag har ingen senaste flash ja ska prova men försökte ladda den på adobe hemsida men vilkte program laddar man ner med i ubuntu 11.04
<tiina> kunde ej hitta paketet flash
<Philip5> om du installerar paketet flashplugin-installer i ubutnu så installerar den senaste flash åt dig
<Philip5> i ubuntu 11.04 i alla fall
<tiina> installerar den senaste flash?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> flash 10.3.183.7
<tiina> provar det nu
<tiina> funkar inte bara i små rutorna brevid youtube där man väljer videos
<Philip5> du nämnde ju greasemonkey. har du det installerat? kanske det som sabbar?
<tiina> den gör att min dator blir randig och fryses
<tiina> jag har den senaste flah
<tiina> flash
<tiina> youtube säger att jag måste upgradera min greasemonkey men jag vet inte hur man gör det
<tiina> vad är greasemonkey för något?
<Philip5> det är en addon i din firefox som du lagt till i så fall
<tiina> har ej hjälpt fast jag har laddat den???
<spixx> hmzz har en knivig fråga: har en logg på 5,8 GB en disk med 4,6 GB kvar går inte att riskera att fylla disken :P what do?! Funderade på split men då måste jag flytta saker till /tmp men där finns inte heller tillräckligt
<tiina> den är laddad nu men youtube videon börjar men sedan klipps allt bort och nedanför kommer fram en massa olika storlekval och hq nåt....???det har jag aldrig haft förut??
<tiina> extern XUL supportar inte youtubefunktionen????
<tiina> kom det fram nu
<tiina> vad e det
<mullenuh> spixx: vad sjutton är det för logg som är nästan 6 Gb stor?
<spixx> ogillar oftast bofh men har du rtfmat :D?
<spixx> mullenuh: en cool sådan :)
<mullenuh> jahapp
<spixx> seriöst
<spixx> galet :D
<mullenuh> trasigt skulle jag säga.
<spixx> mullenuh: nehdå :P
<spixx> bara mycket data
<Philip5> tiina: kolla vad du har för addons installerade i din firefox
<mullenuh> Om det är så mycket data som man vill spara tankar man ner den i en databas. Fast det kanske å andra sidan är utdrag ur en?
<mullenuh> Jaja...
<spixx> mullenuh: nej DB krånglar :)
<spixx> enklare med flat-files :D
<spixx> enklare att skriva bzip -9 fil då :P
<tiina> de är installerade den har fungerat förut helt ok??? men nu har på youtube tillkommit någon konstig list med massa olika val som inte ska vara där ens...
<spixx> :) tiina: jobbish, men vad är det som är "fel" mer än att du inte får se videos :D
<salmiak> kan man få till så partitioner monteras automatiskt när ett program ber om en fil som ligger på dem?
<salmiak> som det är nu så om jag ber vlc att spela en låt som ligger på D:\musik\ så funkar det inte utan man får felmeddelande, man blir tvungen att öppna ett filhanterarfönster och gå in på den partitionen innan. först sen kan vlc öppna låten
<tiina> de klipps av direkt när jag ska välja och kolla någon video på youtube???
<spixx> salmiak: well, du kan ju montera från första början?
<spixx> om det gäller cifs så finns det information på Internet :P
<realubot> [Spooky]: Hej hej.
<tiina> vet inte vad jag ska gör att få kunna spela videon på youtube har senaste flash och greasemoneky....
<salmiak> spixx: ja det kanske man ska göra... så alla partitioner alltid är monterade direkt när man startar... det slöar inte ner uppstarten av ubuntu hoppas jag?
<HeMan> salmiak: trur du kan använda \\servernamn\share\disk så kan det funka både i windows och i linux
<HeMan> så var det i alla fall förra årtusendet när jag körde windows...
<salmiak> jag antar att jag ska lägga till rader i /etc/fstab då eller?
<spixx> HeMan: exakt, om du dessutom inte har massa lösenord blir det enklare
<salmiak> vad är "cifs" ?
<spixx> salmiak, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<spixx> cifs är vad linux kallar "samba" :D?
<andol> salmiak: Typ Windowsutdelning/Samba, fast lite mera generellt.
<spixx> eller ngt konstigt skräp :P
<salmiak> aha. samba :-) okej, nä min D:\ med musiken är en fat32-partition på /dev/sda2 men jag har ju andra partitioner också
<spixx> salmiak
<salmiak> det är mest att det jag skulle gärna se det funka att be vlc spela en låt jag spelade igår, utan att behöva ta upp filhanterare bara för att partitionen ska monteras först.
<salmiak> HeMan: hehe ja jag kör inte windows så mycket längre nu heller... det händer väl nån gång ibland kanske... *tänker efter* jo jag startade windows förra månaden tror jag...
<HeMan> salmiak: ;)
<HeMan> s/;/:
<salmiak> men det är väl alltså bara att kopiera raden från /etc/mtab till /etc/fstab så monteras partitionen direkt vid uppstart så man slipper problemet?  alltså "/dev/sda2 /media/D vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,flush 0 0"
<spixx_> Bör fungera ja
<Jarulf> Om man ska kolla på bärbara datorer var ska man leta då? Inet, jme data, Netonnet, Komplett, Webhallen. Något mer ställe?
<einand> dustin
<einand> jag funderar på att beställa denna http://www.dustinhome.se/dell-latitude-e5420-ci7-27-4gb-500-high-res-14-w7p/product/5010597325
<Jarulf> Dustin ja, tack
<Jarulf> Det är flickvännen som jagar. 8GB RAM vore önskvärt då hon pysslar mycket med bildhantering.
<einand> Jarulf: går stoppa in 4GB mer i den jag länka till
<Markslap> prisjakt.nu
<Markslap> :P
<Jarulf> einand: Noterat.
<Markslap> Dom har med alla butiker.
<Jarulf> Markslap: Jepp. Tack för den.
<realubot> einand: Köp en stationär dator istället.
<realubot> Du får mer för pengarna.
<einand> realubot: nej det får jag inte
<Jarulf> realubot: Beror väl på vad man är ute efter
<einand> vad tror ni är bäst, i5 med högre klockfrekevens (2.2) mot en i7 på 2.0
<TuVor> Löste mitt problem ifrån igår om någon är intresserad. =P
<Usr_dir> Vilket problem?
<TuVor> hade problem att min unity och gnome-panel var borta helt
<Usr_dir> Okej, vad var felet?
<TuVor> det var compiz som hade hänt nått med
<TuVor> installerade om det och körde en ny config sedan fick jag det att fungera. =)
<Usr_dir> Okej, det brukar kännas lite konstigt när något inte fungerar. Jag blir ofta tvångsmässig om det blir fel med min dator och måste fixa den här och nu. Kan inte gör något annat.
<TuVor> precis, och saken var att det hände igår kväll när jag var trött och klockan sent. Räckte med lite sömn och ett glatt humör efter jobbet. =)
<Usr_dir> Om det händer för mig på kvällen kan jag bli uppe hela natten oavsett konsekvenser.
<Usr_dir> Tills det är klart, dvs.
<TuVor> haha, det kan inte jag. blir bara sur och går och lägger mig sedan löser jag det dagen efter. =)
<Usr_dir> Okej, kanske är det också så för att jag har sömn problem, troligen för att jag har Aspergers Syndrom.
<Usr_dir> Jag måste gå... Hejdå ^^
<tiina> hej jag har nu fått 3 st felmeddelanden på youtube, så jag undrar om jag paste de här om någon kunde hjälpa mig och säga vad jag måste installera?
<tiina> Download Link Disabled : "watch-vid-title" not found
<tiina> Quality Selector Disabled : "watch-ratings-views" not found
<tiina> Media Resizer Disabled : "watch-ratings-views" not found
<tiina> hallååååå ingen här kanske?
<tiina> hej
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Hej
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Vilka här kommer ihåg inloggning och lösen till telefonmodemtiden aka 56;k
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Mitt var qdryt9 och lösen vvr333y
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Inte användigr det på 9 år nu
 * andol ser bara ****** och ******* :)
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Lol
<andol> Maxjiiiiiizy: Pröva med några fler lösenord vettja :P
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Jag kan även mitt icq
<Maxjiiiiiizy> 132257212
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Lösen säger ja dock intr
<andol> Ofan, kom ihåg mitt också :) 26381038
<andol> (26281038 iofs, inte för att det spelar någon roll, men ändå)
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Bra att komma ihåg sån viktig info
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Om jag kömmer ihåg nästa gåmg ja logar in så adar ja dig
<peyam> Låter inget från min dator fortfarande. hjälp ngn?
<tiina> Hejsan någon som kunde hjälpa mig med 3 fel på min youtube??
<larsemil> okej nu vann jag ett års gratis webbhotell hos fs-data. Någon som vill ha?
<larsemil> jag använder fortfarande min icq
<Kurdistan> peyam: vad är problemet?
<peyam> Kurdistan: min dator låter inte
<Kurdistan> peyam: menar du att fläkten inte låter?
<peyam> nope
<Kurdistan> ljudet?
<peyam> japp
<Kurdistan> har du kollat så du inte mutad ljudet
<Kurdistan> kolla dessutom att PCM skruvad upp
<peyam> japp
<peyam> vad är PCM
<Kurdistan> pulse-code modulation
<Kurdistan> peyam: var PCM på max?
<peyam> hur vet ja d
<Kurdistan> peyam: skriv alsamixer i terminalen
<Haffe> Har du startat alsamixer?
<Kurdistan> sedan är det bara vrida pcm till max
<Kurdistan> kolla sedan om du ser något ljud relaterad är mutad
<Kurdistan> muted
<peyam> PCM =0
<Kurdistan> :) vrid upp människa
<Haffe> Låter som du vill dra upp det, och se till att det får spela upp.
<peyam> går inte
<peyam> det ghår inte att ändra på den
<peyam> MAste MM PCM 00 Beep MM
<Kurdistan> peyam: fungerar inte ubuntu ljud-appleten?
<Kurdistan> öppna därifrån
<Haffe> peyam: alsamixer har inte stöd för mus, du får använda piltangenterna.
<Kurdistan> peyam: haffe har rätt.
<peyam> det går inte att höja
<Kurdistan> peyam: okej, installera gnome alsamixer.
<peyam> jo
<peyam> Jag fixade det
<peyam> tack gubbisar
<Kurdistan> :) grattis
<peyam> taskomike
<Kurdistan> peyam: förslag installera användervänlig gui för alsamixer
<Kurdistan> gnome alsamixer
<peyam> behöer jag starta om
<Kurdistan> så slipper du terminalen om du inte gillar terminalen
<Kurdistan> peyam: nej
<peyam> älskar terminale
<Kurdistan> peyam: oki.
<[Spooky]> Vad heter det andra för Linux, inte Samba utan?
<johanbr> NFS?
<[Spooky]> Ah tackar..
<peyam> nu har högtalaren försvunnit
<peyam> låter fortfarande inge
<Kurdistan> peyam: vad gör du bakom skärmen? :)
<Kurdistan> ljud brukar inte bara försvinna av sig själv. :)
<Kurdistan> nu ska jag röra på mig.
<Kurdistan> peyam: kolla återigen i alsamixer så du inte har gjort något konstigt
<Kurdistan> om du har hdmi stöd kan det vara värt disable det
<Kurdistan> för det kan göra så du hör noll
<K350> på min panel (KDE) står att jag har tolv (12!) desktops. Hur åtgärdar jag detta?
<larsemil> Barre: kommer antagligen beställa någon sån här: http://www.chyangfun.com/pro06_1_3.asp är du intresserad av en eller två?
<peppis> irrierade att jag inte kan se min ubuntu dator på win datorn
<arand> hursådå?
<peppis> vet inte
<arand> Oh, jag läste fel, men ah, jo kanske dansar fel då..
<peppis> ok
<x_link> Skölj sedan med riktigt vatten
<x_link> Skölj sedan riktigt med vatten
<x_link> Jag tycker rad 2 låter bättre, vad säger ni?
<x_link> Skölj sedan riktligt med vatten
<antii> wtf?
<antii> Skölj ordentligt?
<x_link> Ähh...du är för ung
<antii> :)
<antii> gubbe
<x_link> Ja snart så
<antii> x_link: Fixat bil?
<x_link> Nej
<x_link> Skrev i fel kanal btw
<x_link> Kommer sen...då blir en fin en.
<x_link> När jag har taggat ner lite med jobbandet, sitter och jobbar nu.
<antii> M5:a :)
<x_link> Ingen aning än.
<realubot> x_link: Skölj rikligt med vatten.
<x_link> Yes
<realubot> inte riktigt.
<x_link> Vet, missade l:et
<realubot> Aha.
<x_link> Max en timme kvar av jobbet.
<x_link> Sen får det fanimej räcka.
<realubot> x_link: Du jobbar ihjäl dig.
<x_link> Jo tack.
<realubot> x_link: Jobbar du åt webbutiken eller vad jobbar du med?
<x_link> Min bror som är delägare i den.
<x_link> Med sin vän.
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> x_link: Lägger du in ordnar eller vad består jobbet av? Drift av webbsidan?
<x_link> realubot: Produkt- och orderansvari, blev under veckan platschef med.
<realubot> x_link: Hur många anställda är det då?
<realubot> Tre? ;)
<x_link> realubot: Ansvarar för alla beställningar som görs, kreditupplysningar, produkterna som är på hemsida, registrering av nya produkter och även nu att ha koll på alla andra.
<x_link> realubot: 9
<x_link> Snart 10
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Är det roligt då?
<x_link> 9 förresten, sen ska en sluta snart.
<x_link> realubot: Jadå, jag älskar det.
<realubot> Mm.
<x_link> Annars hade jag inte jobbat som ag gör
<x_link> jag gör.
<realubot> Nej, sant.
<realubot> Det är det inte värt om jobbet inte är roligt eller om man inte är i desperat behov av mycket pengar.
<realubot> x_link: Jobbar du på kontor eller hemma?
<x_link> Just nu hemma.
<x_link> 07:30/08:00-17:00 är jag på kontoret övriga timmar är jag hemma.
<realubot> x_link: Vad gör du på kontoret som du inte klarar av att göra hemma?
<x_link> Igår var det 07:30-17:00, sen 18:30-23:20
<x_link> realubot: Returer, skicka produkter etc.
<x_link> Sen måste jag vara på kontoret för vissa andra saker. Går inte att jobba helt hemifrån.
<realubot> x_link: Det är farligt att jobba så mycket. Du ska nog försöka tagga ner lite mellan varven så du inte går in i väggen.
<x_link> Det är det som håller på att hända nu
<x_link> Ska träffa en läkare på måndag.
<realubot> x_link: Det är inte så roligt att bara jobba hemma heller.
<x_link> Inte mått så bra de sista veckorna och denna veckan har varit katastrof.
<x_link> Men försöker att dölja det på jobbet.
<x_link> realubot: Nä, mer motiverande från kontoret.
<x_link> Där kan jag piska de andra lite med
<realubot> x_link: Ett gott råd är att lyssna på kroppen för blir du utbränd så tar det kanske år och dar innan du är tillbaka i ett normalt arbetstempo t.o.m.
<realubot> Utbrändhet är ingen lek.
<x_link> Nä vet
<x_link> Lite av anledningen till att jag gör så mycket är för att jag inte litar på att någon annan gör det lika bra.
<Kurdistan> x_link: glöm inte 00:00 dansen
<x_link> De kanske inte gör vissa saker lite bra och då blir jag sne
<x_link> Kurdistan: :D
<Kurdistan> akta er för x_link när han blir sne.
<Kurdistan> :P
<x_link> Ja då jävlar.
<realubot> x_link: DEt är viktigt att kunna deligera arbetsuppgifter till andra.
<Kurdistan> x_link: vad arbetar du med?
<realubot> Det är ju en viktig egenskap som chefen måste ha, att lägga över arbete på dom anställda.
<x_link> realubot: Det gör vi, men sen måste jag kolla det för att se så at allt ärbra.
<x_link> Då gör jag det själv istället så jag slipper kolla.
<x_link> Kurdistan: Webbutik.
<x_link> Nä...dags att avsluta nu och sen äta lite flingor.
<x_link> brb
<realubot> Mm. Men du jobbar för mycket. Det kommer nog inte hålla i längden att jobba 8-23.
<Kurdistan> x_link: har du länk till butiken?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> hi
<Usr_dir-92-1> Hi
<realubot> Maxjiiiiiizy: Yo!
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Uoi uoi
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<realubot> DrGrov: God kväll.
<DrGrov> realubot: Hur står det till?
<realubot> DrGrov: Det är ok. Med dig då?
<lilleman72> jag hade en klocka på menyn men efter installationen e den borta?? hur kan jag få till baka den?
<DrGrov> realubot: Jo tack, det är bara bra. Försöker klura ut hur jag får bort billing information via iPhonen i App Store/iTunes.
<realubot> lilleman72: Klocka på menyn? Du menar på panelen?
<lilleman72> aa
<realubot> lilleman72: Högerklicka på ett tomt utrymme på panalen och välj Lägg till (Add to Panel).
<realubot> lilleman72: I listan som kommer upp ska det gå att lägga till en klocka.
<lilleman72> ahh
<lilleman72> ty
<realubot> lilleman72: I klockans inställningar finns även möjlighet att visa veckodag, datum o.s.v.
<lilleman72> realubot ty
<realubot> lilleman72: np
<lilleman72> realubot vet du om det finns ngn sida som kan ge mig cordinater där jag bor?
<lilleman72> hittade
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<amelia> *hosthost*
<amelia> godkväll!
<spacebug-> hej hej
<Kurdistan> fan missade dansen live
<Kurdistan> :(
<Kurdistan> amelia: :) vad gör du vännen?
<amelia> Kurdistan: hostar och hostar och hostar... ibland nyser jag också. :/ själv?
<Kurdistan> amelia: inte gäspar? :P
<Kurdistan> :) lyssnar på radio-kanal. hiphop kanal.
<amelia> Kurdistan: inte så mycket idag... försöker undvika att andas så mycket på en gång.
<Kurdistan> amelia: :P det är jobbigt att behöva tänka för andas.
<einand> så
<einand> börjar fungera finfint det här
<DrGrov> Hej amelia, Kurdistan, einand :)
<DrGrov> Trevligt att se er omkring :)
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: hej på dig.
<DrGrov> Ovanligt att jag är på så här pass bra humör eller hur?
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: du är alltid på humör. :)
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Trevligt trevligt att höra :) Jag fullkomligt älskar iPhonen
<DrGrov> Har inte sovit mera än 07.00 - 11.00 i morse då jag bara pillat
<x_link> Kurdistan: DÃ¥ligt att du missade dansen!
<Kurdistan> x_link: :( sorry.
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Hello mi frenemys
<DrGrov> Det är ovanligt tyst här, brukar vara lite mera liv här inne. Fredagsmys hos allihopa kanske?
<Usr_dir-92-1> Det är tyst...
<Usr_dir-92-1> Jag är ganska ny här...
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Mm, fridaymusi!!
<CasperN> ja det snackas ju bara skit annars ändå, bättre att alla håller käft :)
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Lolz
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Tänk er en 300 grams burgare med bacon, bea, chili, lök, isberg och ost.
<CasperN> jadu :(
<CasperN> jag vill ha mat
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Jag med
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Åker hem imorgom, då ska jag laga fet mat
<CasperN> nu har mina första chilifrukter mognat iaf, så från och med nu har jag typ egenodlad chili som bör räcka ett år minst
<CasperN> fan att jag inte sådde mer lök bara, redan ätit upp allt för i år
<CasperN> iof, har purjo som fortfarande växer, men de lär inte bli klara i tid
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Purjo är guld i soppa
<CasperN> förmodligen den "färskaste" smaken som finns
<CasperN> :( blir bara hungrigare nu, hittar inget vettigt att käka heller, orkar inte laga mat mitt i natten
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Inte ja heller, är hos mor och orkar inte visa mitt rätta jag idag
<DrGrov> Om man är hungrig på allvar så lagar man nog mat oavsett tid
<CasperN> jo, jag klarar mig allt, men jag kan gott nöjesäta lite på nätterna
<DrGrov> Jag lagar alltid helgtider nattsmörgåsar av ostsemlor med ost, skinka + något annat gott
<CasperN> hmm
<CasperN> har iof pitabröd i frysen
<DrGrov> Bara att laga, man skall inte tänka med hjärnan i tider som dessa då hungern är på. Man skall tänka med magen
<CasperN> äh, kör på te inatt
<CasperN> då blir frukosten godare om man sparar sig :)
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Imorgonblir dwt hamburgers
<DrGrov> Jag skall nog käka lite pasta verkar det som. Gumman var snäll och lagade god pasta under kvällen :)
<CasperN> jag tänkte mig moussaka imorgon
<CasperN> det är ju en grej man gärna gör på lördagar
<DrGrov> Moussaka ja, det är grejer det
<DrGrov> Själv föredrar jag keftedes över moussaka
<CasperN> sånt man aldrig hinner med att göra annars
<DrGrov> Jag bara väntar på söndag, varför skall detta ha tagit så länge?
<DrGrov> Skall försöka få gummans goda pasta på söndag. Efter maten en riktigt god öl som jag sparat + en fet bak Grov i läppen och vänta in Serie A-premiären mellan Udinese - Juventus.
<DrGrov> Fan alltså vad det tagit länge för att Serie A skulle starta, hela sommaren. Fan vilken abstinens man fått
<DrGrov> Äsch, nu fan skall jag kila iväg. Must have foooooooood :P
<CasperN> går det inte se på annan fotboll?
<DrGrov> Jo, absolut. All fotboll är absolut bra. Dock favoritlaget är Juventus och italiensk fotboll är det jag absolut följer med helst och följt med längst.
<DrGrov> Skall försöka få igång en gammal tradition nu igen. Söndagsmatchen kl 15.00(16.00 här) + god pasta + god efterrätt i samband med match.
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Sova nu, G-nite
<DrGrov> Gooood night Maxjiiiiiizy
<CasperN> gnatt Maxjiiiiiizy
<Maxjiiiiiizy> You2sen
<Usr_dir-92-1> ska sova nu, godnatt
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-27
<Fogge> Fuck fotboll, Starcraft 2 på MLG :D
<Barre> larsemil: njea... kanske har kommit över en sms100. I sådant fall så behöver jag inte bygga själv
<HeMan> hmm, gtalk-kanalen för asterisk gillar inte att jabberservern kör ipv6
<Barre> dagens i-landsproblem :)
<peppis> Irriterande att jag inte ser min ubuntu dator på win datorn
<HeMan> hehe, jag satte just eltandborsten mot örat...
<HeMan> skulle testa music on hold på min asterisk och i samma veva fick jag eltandborsten av frun
<HeMan> tryckte numret på telefonen, satte tandborsten mot örat
<delhage> du ska då alltid göra dig märkvärdig ;)
<Barre> amelia: har nu 22" stålbur hemma =)
<Haffe> Barre: Ska ni leka några former av BDSMlekar?
<amelia> Barre: nice!
<amelia> Barre: gratulerar!
<amelia> Haffe: kanske någon form av BSDlekar. :P
<Barre> äntligen.... som jag har letat =)     nu hinner jag nog klart med allt innan villafibern installeras
<amelia> Barre: gött att du fick det, jag hade tänkt köpa det för att sälja vidare till någon som faktiskt behövde det.
<amelia> Barre: nu slapp jag mellanförvara det och allt. :) win-win.
<Barre> =)
<Barre> fick dock inte med mig nycklarna till racket O.o
<amelia> Barre: du får byta lås.. eller han kanske hade nycklar, då får du be honom skicka dem kanske. :)
<Barre> jo.. .han skall göra det =)
<amelia> nice, är det låst nu kan du förmodligen lyfta av ena sidan och låsa upp det.
<Barre> nope... sidor och dörrar ar avmonterade.. så det är ingen brådska med nycklar inte.
<amelia> ah
<Barre> så imorgon börjar jag racka och samtidigt frigöra bastun lagom till bastutider.... win-win
<amelia> låter ju perfekt
 * amelia är så vansinnigt förkyld... helt hemskt..
<amelia> och jag som ska färga håret och klippa mig kl 16.
<einand> strax i borås då
<Barre> jag kan förstå att det är jobbigt att vara förkyld om det är håret i näsan som skall färgas och klippas, men annar.... not so much ;)
<Haffe> Det är väl mer ansträningen att ta sig någonstans när man är förkyld.
<amelia> Barre: haha... mer så att jag måste sitta still med färg i håret i typ en halvtimme.. det är jobbigt.
<amelia> håller jag på och hostar och nyser vet man ju inte var färgen hamnar. :P
<Barre> men amelia... du är tjej och förkyld.. det är ju inte så att du är en man.... då hade jag förstått... att vara man och förkyld är lite värre en att föda barn lixom
<amelia> Barre: men alltså, jag har ju inte fött några barn så det här är tusen gånger värre än att föda barn..
<Barre> men inget slår en man som är förkyld... det är illa....
<amelia> Barre: jag tror inte bamsefar håller med dig..
<Barre> bamsefar är en pöjk ;)
<amelia> Barre: jo, men det är ju han som får ta hand om mig när jag är sjuk..
<Barre> då är det allstå bamsefar so har det värst ;)
<EAG> hehe
<bamsefar> :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Du har helt rätt.
<Barre> =)
<bittin> tjejen jag ville träffa har tydligen vart på mental sjukhus
<Kurdistan> bittin: :) go go.
<Haffe> Kan bli spännande.
<Kurdistan> bittin: :) skojigt.
<bittin> Kurdistan, kanske drar tillbaka dit igen
<bittin> då jag har mer cash det vore jobbigt att fastna .fi igen
<Kurdistan> bittin: okej. jag vet inte riktigt vad du menar. :)
<bittin> jag ville träffa en brud i Finland men hon var inte hemma då jag stack dit på fyllan med för lite pengar
<bittin> men fick ett sms då jag kom hem
<Kurdistan> :=) I see.
<Kurdistan> go finland
<Haffe> bittin: Vad stod det i smset?
<bittin> i've been on mental hospital, now on a vacation and back at evening
<Haffe> Ja, men då var hon ju bara på besök.
<bittin> ja men jag är hemma i Sverige nu
<bittin> kanske drar dit nån mer gång med bättre planering
<bittin> är skyldig en snubbe 380kr nu
<bittin> men det var det värt för att komma hem
<EAG> alltså.. ska inte en ubuntuinstalation klara av att gå från server -> desktop utan problem genom att bara installara ubuntu-desktop-paketet?
<Haffe> bittin: Du kunde ju bara ha simmat.
<Haffe> Fatta vad deffad du hade varit efter att ha simmat över finska viken.
<bittin> Haffe, det är lite för långt att simma för stackars mig :p
<Haffe> Fast när du ligger där i vattnet och har 10 mil till kusten så har du inte så mycket val, annat än att simma.
<Haffe> Hmmm.
<Haffe> Fundering, ifall man har erfarenhet av att koda C++ och python. Hur stort steg är det då till java?
<madbear> inte stort
<Haffe> Vad jag har sett hittilts så är java C++ med förenklad syntax, automatisk minneshantering och utan multipla arv.
<madbear> multipla arv kan man väl ha eller
<madbear> och så ligger väl main i en klass tror jag Haffe
<Haffe> "C#, Object Pascal / Delphi, Java, ActionScript, Nemerle, Objective-C, Smalltalk, and PHP do not allow multiple inheritance"
<Haffe> Och man får väl bara definiera en klass per fil.
<madbear> kanske det oxå ja
<madbear> nehe ok inte multipla arv
<bittin> fan kan ha tappat bort mitt slkort i Tampere
<Haffe> Vad dåligt av dig.
<bittin> ja
<DrGrov> God dag allihopa! :) Trevligt att se er alla! :)
<antii> hur kan se oss?
<antii> exec webcam off
<DrGrov> antii: Hej hej :) Nej, ser ju inte förstås er men du vet att det brukar ju vara en hälsningsfras men kanske inte passande på IRC :P
<DrGrov> Får komma på någon annan hälsningsfras till nästa gång
<kodein> GUG
<DrGrov> Hur kan jag få bort Ubuntu One synkroniseringen i 11.04? Gumman ville inte ha Ubuntu One synligt överallt i hennes hemkatalog
<EAG> jisses vilken skillnad det var på att flytta filer med nfs och ssh
<EAG> finns det nått man kan tweaka till ssh med så att det går fortare?
<einand> ?
<DrGrov> einand: Har du nån aning hur jag får bort den där synkroniseringsoptionen för Ubuntu One i 11.04? Gummans hemkatalog har alltid den möjligheten att synka denna katalog till Ubuntu One. Hon blir förbannad på möjligheten :)
<Markslap> EAG: Vet att SSH-klienten jag kör i telefonen (Irssi Connectbot, en fork av Connectbot) har stöd för kompression.
<Markslap> Vet inte hur mycket det hjälper dock.
<EAG> Markslap: jag kommer aldrig över 8 MB/s med ssh
<einand> DrGrov: använder inte ubuntu
<einand> EAG: dåligt nätverkskort ;)
<Markslap> EAG: Aha, sftp eller?
<DrGrov> einand: Ah okej, du sitter ju dock här :)
<EAG> einand: knappast
<einand> EAG: jo
<EAG> jag får ju 50 med nfs
<einand> fråga mig inte varför, menhar man inte hårdvaruhantering så får jag också slött över ssh
<einand> så jag löste det genom att köpa nätverkskort för 600kr i stället
<EAG> men alltså.. vad har nätverkskortet med krypteringen att göra?
<EAG> nåväl
<EAG> jag har ändå inte Gb utåt så det kvittar
<Markslap> sftp? Eller hur menar ni med SSH?
<EAG> ja det är det väl
<Markslap> Det är väl gör att krypteringen tar på CPU-krafter.
<einand> Markslap: osäker. om det är det, elller en bug, tycker tex min core i7 cpu borde ha kraft för båda
<Markslap> Mjo
<Markslap> För jag hade samma grej när jag skulle sftp:a filer från min hemmaserver.
<spacebug-> DrGrov: i ubuntu one kan du ställa in vilka kataloger som ska syncas och i "startup applications" kan du vällja att inte dra igång ubuntu one alls.
<Markslap> Gammal Athlon XP 2100+, den klarade inte höga hastigheter alls.
<Markslap> Gick i 2-3MB/s, och CPU-load var i topp.
<EAG> jag kör till o med med en atom-cpu nu
<EAG> och den orkar med att kryptera allt onthefly
<DrGrov> spacebug-: Härligt härligt, jag skall ta bort det från Startup Apps då :) Tack för hjälpen, vill inte hamna att ordna upp det sedan då snälla lilla gumman inte har koll på saken ;-)
<spacebug-> ;)
<spacebug-> själv använder jag oftast rsync eller ftp för att flytta filer mellan burkar.
<DrGrov> Nu har jag en svår fråga.
<DrGrov> Gumman hade installerat in Cacoweb och Illimitux på sin Mac och tänkte göra det på sin nya Ubuntumaskin. Nu undrar jag att vad har egentligen hänt? Enligt Google osv. är Cacaoweb och Illimitux virus/trojaner och jag undrar att kan dom ha kommit in i routern också så jag hamnar att resetta routern? Hur är det med min Ubuntu maskin, har jag eventuellt kunna få skiten också? Hur är det med Macen så jag kopplade in iPhonen och
<DrGrov> synkade, kan den också ha fått något jävla virus/trojan på köpet då hon hade in Cacaoweb och Illimitux på Macen då jag synkade? Tyvärr alldeles för lång fråga men uppskattar verkligen ett svar på frågan/frågorna då jag blev nervös och vill inte fan hamna att göra några drastiska åtgärder för routern, maskinen/maskinerna osv osv.
<mapload> Kan någon säga säkert om detta är Stockholm? Jag är 90% säker, men det finns visst tvivel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=PKep1nG7f28#t=205s
<Markslap> Ja
<Markslap> Det är Slussen.
<mapload> Hmm. Ser den verkligen ut sådär? o_O
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> Det är bara på låtsas.
<mapload> Har ingen aning om vad som är sarkasm nu.
<mapload> Kan du hitta den där vyn på Hitta.se eller Eniro?
<Markslap> http://www.hitta.se/LargeMap.aspx?z=2&mp=%3Cpts%3E%3Cpt%20i%3D%22http%3A//www.hitta.se/images/point.png%22%20y%3D%226579508%22%20x%3D%221629424%22%3E%3Ct%3E%28ny%20punkt%29St%E4ng%3C/t%3E%3C/pt%3E%3C/pts%3E
<Markslap> Dom står där
<Markslap> Sen "backar" kameran ut över vattnet i norr.
<Markslap> Eller...
<Markslap> http://www.hitta.se/LargeMap.aspx?z=1&mp=%3Cpts%3E%3Cpt%20i%3D%22http%3A//www.hitta.se/images/point.png%22%20y%3D%226579678%22%20x%3D%221629289%22%3E%3Ct%3E%28ny%20punkt%29St%E4ng%3C/t%3E%3C/pt%3E%3C/pts%3E
<Markslap> Eller förlåt, där är det nog.
<Markslap> På taket precis söder om punkten jag satte ut.
<mapload> Ja, set stämmer faktiskt.
<mapload> Ser på deras 3D-vy.
<Markslap> :)
<mapload> Shit vad bisarrt.
<mapload> Deras 3D-vy är verkligen 3D.
<Markslap> Jap
<Markslap> Japp*
<Markslap>  :)
<mapload> Ser ut som ett PlayStation-spel.
<mapload> På den tiden gjorde de alltid en massa trick för att få motorerna att flyta.
<mapload> Så det blev förvrängt ofta.
<mapload> Herregud.
<mapload> De har inte legat på latsidan.
<mapload> Undrar om allt är automatiserat...
<mapload> Eller om de beskurt för hand.
<mapload> Synd att man aldrig får besök. Snacka om att man kan ge tjusiga färdbeskrivningar genom att placera "kameran" i luften och kolla snett ned i 3D-vyn på sitt kvarter.
<mapload> Finns det inget FPS-läge?! :D
<mapload> Där man kan gå omkring i sitt eget kvarter?
<mapload> Trots en del ganska seriösa buggar som jag nyss hittade så är det ruggigt imponernade.
<spacebug-> det är ju inte så att loggarna blir överfulla ifrån den här kanalen iaf =)
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Hur känner du inför detta?
<mapload> Ge fan i att logga.
<Haffe> Varmt är det.
<Haffe> Det är därför det är skönt att ha en jättestor fläkt.
<Haffe> Mmmmmmm.
<HeMan> hmm, ska man sätta upp en ejabberd för att labba med pubsub i asterisk?
<HeMan> eller ska man bara peta in ett jabber-konto på jobbets?
<realubot> Yo!
<ah-berg> någon som vet hur man löser att pulseaduio bara vill spela upp ljud åt ett program åt gången?
<realubot> ah-berg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1587162
<realubot> SÃ¥ kanske?
<ah-berg> realubot,  tack ska se
<Haffe> Hej kanalen.
<peppis_> Haffe: hej
<realubot> Haffe: Hello.
<realubot> Haffy daffy.
<Kurdistan> wb maxjezy :)
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2`> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: :)
<Kurdistan> http://dl.fullcirclemagazine.org/issue52_en.pdf  <<<<---ute
<tiina> hej
<tiina> har problem med att få ati hd 3400 att funka? konflikt med FF??
<tiina> hur installerar eller upgraderar jag ATI grafikort
<Kurdistan> tiina: hänger inte med. har du problem med ati och firefox?
<tiina> tydligen...jag kommer inte längre in i ubuntu mer än i felsäkert läge måste ordna garfikkortet
<Kurdistan> tiina: hårdvarudrivrutiner installerar du drivrutiner. finns det inga drivrutiner så betyder det att ditt kort inte stöds av de stängda ati drivarna.
<tiina> vad menar du?
<tiina> vad är stängda ati drivers?
<Kurdistan> tiina: du undrade hur man installerar drivrutiner i ubuntu.
<tiina> ja det finns i ubuntu propretäriar 3d ati installation
<tiina> räcker det eller ska man installera nyare?
<Kurdistan> proprietära drivrutiner=stängda drivrutiner
<tiina> ok
<Kurdistan> tiina: installera dem.
<tiina> men den kan inte updateras eller upgraderas
<maxjezy> dumt att de heter proprietära
<Kurdistan> tiina: :) behöver du det?
<maxjezy> hur fan ska folk kunna komma ihåg och kunna stava till det
<tiina> hela det här strul började med Flash....
<Kurdistan> tiina: vilken version av flash?
<Kurdistan> tiina: installera drivrutinerna nu som finns på hårdvarudrivrutiner
<tiina> nåt var fel på mina ubuntu och ff och flash och youtube....sedan började mecka med programmen själv och det blev inte bra......nu måste jag antagligen installera om hela ubuntu för att jag ska kunna logga in i den överhuvudtaget?? Får bara text på skärmen om välkommen på ubuntu 11.04 tiina home tty1???
<Kurdistan> starta om din burk och återkom. kommer förklara hur ubuntu kommer kunna uppdatera drivrutiner för ditt kort när det är tillgängligt.
<tiina> jag gjorde det nyss ovan
<Kurdistan> tiina: prova skriv startx
<tiina> startx?
<Kurdistan> det är kommando för starta x servern
<Kurdistan> dvs :) grafiken
<tiina> ok
<tiina> jag provar och återkommer om det ej funkar.....tack
<Kurdistan> tiina: np.
<Kurdistan> återkom
<tiina> ja
<tiina> Hejsan igen det var flera fel där på skärmen som gör att jag inte kan logga in
<tiina> kurdistan?
<Kurdistan> tiina: yes här.
<tiina> no screen found
<tiina> unable ti connect X
<tiina> to connect X
<tiina> giving up
<tiina> unable to initiliaze PCS database
<Kurdistan> tiina: konstigt.
<tiina> no devices detetected
<tiina> ubuntu körs i låggrafikläget nu måste installera konfigurera ati själv
<Kurdistan> tiina: ska kolla upp det. jag kör inte ati eller har ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> så sista texten dök upp?
<tiina> /etc/ati/amdpcsdb.dafault
<tiina> jag alltså enligt en annan igår laddade en annan drivrutin från ati /amd hemsida och det gick inte , innan dess försvann unity, och kunde ej lyssna youtube, fick ränder på hela skärmen ioch FF längst ner stod det att det är koonflikt med mitt grafikkort
<coobra> hehe
<tiina> HD3450 Ati har jag
<coobra> amd </#
<tiina> ja
<coobra> nvidia <3
<tiina> låter bättre men.... hjälper inte mig just nu ....dock i framtiden i form av vetskapen om dessa skillnader
<Kurdistan> tiina: laddade du drivrutiner från amd/ati hemsida?
<Kurdistan> varför gjorde du det?
<tiina> ja
<tiina> men vissa problem var redan innan ränder på skärmen och ingen fungerande flash ingen fungerande youtube....och markering på FF om konflikt med grafikkort olöst
 * mapload tvivlar på att ATI/AMD har drivrutiner för nedladdning på sin hemsida.
<mapload> Möjligen någon webbsida på deras webbplats/sajt, men knappast på hemsidan.
<Kurdistan> tiina: det hade kunnat fixats genom x-swat ppa
<Kurdistan> då hade du fått de senaste ati drivrutinerna utan för den delen besöka ati sida och all krångel
<tiina> ja men jag frågade flera personer...ingen som kunde var på plats tyvärr
<Kurdistan> tiina: beskriv dem också hur man avinstallera drivrutinerna du försökte installera?
<tiina> vad är x-swat ppa?
<tiina> nej
<tiina> men läste på deras amd/ati hemsida
<coobra> kanske finns en ppa på ati
<mapload> Linux -- Det Bara Funkar. (TM)
<tiina> så hur gör jag nu?
<Kurdistan> x-swat är ubuntu gäng som fixar senaste drivrutin paketen för nvidia och ati.
<tiina> Ojjjj det visste jag inte ens om!!! Synd
<Kurdistan> coobra: x-swat har det.
<tiina> var finns de
<coobra> tiina: googla lite bruden  :p
<Kurdistan> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<tiina> Hur gör jag nu antigen måste jag installera alltihopa på nytt fast datorn säger att det finns drivrutiner så finns de inte
<Kurdistan> fglrx är ati relaterad
<tiina> jag har googlat killen
<tiina> ja
<Kurdistan> tiina: prova detta. vänta.
<tiina> hur fixar man fglrx
<Kurdistan> :) vännen kan du vänta en sekund?
<coobra> heh
<tiina> ja exakt tack kurdistan
<Kurdistan> 1. sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade 2. sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati 3. sudo apt-get install fglrx-installer
<Kurdistan> tiina: prova detta.
<Kurdistan> 4. startx
<Kurdistan> 4. ifall inte grafiken kommer igång på det
<Kurdistan> få igång :) grafiken så förklarar jag hur du går tillväga för slippa :) amd/ati hemsida
<tiina> okey tack ska prova nu
<Kurdistan> tiina: gör så. återkom gärna. tips. gör inte om samma misstag igen.
<tiina> Tack INTE det men jag visste inte bättre...NU VET jag tack så mycket kurdistan försöker med detta och startar om återkommer säkert...men får se...mvh
<Kurdistan> tiina: gör så.
<tiina> kunde ej hitta fglrx installer
<tiina> har ati video senaste versione redan
<tiina> hur får jag en ny fglrx installer?
<Kurdistan> tiina: fungerade det eller inte?
<tiina> terminal fönstret kom det upp att  den inte hittade fglrx
<tiina> kunde ej installera den
<Kurdistan> 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates  2. sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<tiina> ok
<Kurdistan> :) nu kommer du alltid ha de senaste drivrutiner
<Kurdistan> behöver ej besöka amd/ati hemsida eller förstöra din installation
<Kurdistan>  sudo apt-get install fglrx . kanske fungerar för installera fglrx.
<tiina> Tack så mycket men vad händer med fglrx?
<tiina> Ja fglrx var manuellt installerad nu!! TACK kurdistan
<Kurdistan> tiina: kan du göra som jag skrev?
<Kurdistan> tiina: np. :)
<Kurdistan> tiina: fungerar det nu?
<tiina> ska jag starta om datorn nu och kolla om jag kan logga in på vanligt ubuntu?
<tiina> men jag har nog ingen unity kvar heller
<tiina>  jag ska prova nu återkommer sen
<Kurdistan> tiina: prova.
<Kurdistan> :( vad gör människor med sina burkar
<antii> :P
<Kurdistan> tiina: hur gick det?
<tiina> Hej Kurdistan nu har jag provat och det gick inte...loggade in igen via felsäkert läge...men kryssade på starta om x i den lilla notice tavlan som kom fram om att jag körs i låggrafik dator
<Kurdistan> tiina: okej. kom du någon fart?
<Kurdistan> bra att du kom till felsäker läge åtminstone.
<tiina> det var flera fel där (EE)...no screen, no connection to pc database
<tiina> frågan är hur jag gör nu för att kunna logga in normalt
<tiina> kan ha tagits bort några filer från datorn när jag rensade med TWEAK för att försöka få allt fungera igår också
<Kurdistan> tiina: kolla om gdm är installerade
<Kurdistan> sudo apt-get install gdm
<tiina> ee: /etc/ati/amd.pcsdb.default, unable to initialize PCS database, No devices found
<tiina> hur installeras den?
<tiina> ok
<Kurdistan> tiina: om gdm är installerade prova detta: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Kurdistan> gdm=inloggningshanteraren
<tiina> den var installerad senaste vers.
<Kurdistan> tiina: :( blir svårt för mig veta vad exakt du gjorde med din burk.
<Kurdistan> vilka paket du tog bort eller hur mycket du egentligen knasa till det
<tiina> Hej Kurdistan....jag bara kastades ut....
<Kurdistan> tiina: hmm.
<Kurdistan> jag är lost på förslag.
<tiina> jag förstår...jag rensade bort filer med TWEAK
<Kurdistan> är din /home och root partition seperat?
<tiina> hur installerar om ubuntu 11.04?
<Kurdistan> tiina: :) precis som du gjorde det första gången?
<tiina> jag har redan brännt bilderna och dokumenten på skivan ifall...
<Kurdistan> tiina: ifall du har seperat /home partion och root partition ska det inte vara någon fara med dina sparae filer.
<tiina> kan du hjälpa mig att bränna en dvd skiva korrekt innan jag ska installerar om ubuntu??? för det var svårt sist
<Kurdistan> välj bara installera ubuntu på din root partition och formatera ej om /home.
<tiina> inte separerade tyvärr
<Kurdistan> tiina: med brasero är det väldigt lätt.
<tiina> men jag vet inte vad det innebär hur??
<tiina> först ladda ubuntu på ubuntu och sedan bränna på basero?
<Kurdistan> bränn avbildning.
<Kurdistan> tiina: skriver du med din andra burk eller är det smartphone?
<tiina> iso eller image eller vad gäller data skiva eller video skiva eller kopia
<tiina> avbildning okey
<Kurdistan> välj bränn med lägsta hastighet
<Kurdistan> så kommer allt gå fint
<tiina> nej jag skrev med denna dator men det blev på skivan som de många andra skivor innan dess
<tiina> 17
<tiina> med K3B
<tiina> eller?
<Kurdistan> 17 skivor?
<tiina> hastighet
<Kurdistan> :) det bör finnas olika förslag på hastighet.
<Kurdistan> jag kan omöjligt veta vad det lägsta är för dig
<tiina> okey....jag dowload ubuntu 11.04 på nätet nu och bänner en avbild....Tack hoppas det går bra....Tack för hjälpen så mycket!
<Kurdistan> tiina: inga problem.
<tiina> ja....hejåd
<tiina> hej bara en fråga till innan jag ska bränna avbilden om ubuntu 11.04 på dvd skivan ska man bocka av skrivskyddat och i kör som program i egenskaperna på den innan
<maxjezy> tiina, det finns en guide hur du gör på ubuntu-se.org
<maxjezy> där står det inget om det iaf
<Kurdistan> tiina: bränn bara skivan som avbild.
<maxjezy> hur ser jag om en enhet har drivrutiner
<Kurdistan> lsmod
<Kurdistan> kanske?
<Kurdistan> det säger i alla fall om modulerna
<maxjezy> hm
<maxjezy> hur vet man vad som är vad
<maxjezy> ser ut som en jungel
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: man lsmod
<Kurdistan> så får du mer info
<maxjezy> fan va svårt
<maxjezy> googlar lite
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, scrollen fungerar på min ritplatta
<maxjezy> men inte pennan
<maxjezy> iofs, kanske borde byta batteri och testa :)
<tiina> Hej ingen av skivorna jag brände ubuntu på startade??? bara text och initfram???
<antii> hehe
<tiina> helt otroligt...hur kan det bli så man laddar ner filen ubuntu 11.04 på och kan endå inte starta den  på sin dator??
<maxjezy> verkar vara drivrutinerna
<maxjezy> för i ubuntu 11.04 funkar pennan
<maxjezy> men något dåligt
<maxjezy> så kanske batterierna är dåliga
<tiina> va???
<tiina> jag har inte lyckats ladda en en skiva korrekt med ubuntu i??? alltid nåt fel
<tiina> det ska ju vara enkelt
<tiina> nu kan jag inte installera om ubuntu som det är fel på....hur gör man
<maxjezy> tiina, vänta längre
<maxjezy> vänta aslänge
<maxjezy> det brukar funka för mig
<tiina> hur installerar jag om ubuntu?
<maxjezy> in med skivan och installera
<tiina> men funkade ju inte sade jag
<tiina> kom fram till shelltext bara
<maxjezy> vad va det sista som hände då?
<maxjezy> jag trodde att installationen var korrupt när jag installerade
<maxjezy> men så vänta jag typ 30 minuter
<maxjezy> så kom det igång
<maxjezy> 11.04 var ett helvete att installera
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
 * antii skrattar
<einand> bra
<einand> slapp jag vikariera
<tiina> hur ska jag installera om ubuntu?? när alla dvd /cd skivor jag laddade ubuntu 11.04 på funkar inte??
<propus> tiina: gör du enligt instruktionerna?
<tiina> jag har gjort som ska men fattar inte att det blir så fel???
<tiina> jag laddar ner ubuntu 11.04....brände en i k3b och en o brasero...båda blev inget???
<tiina> svart i skärmen men text busybox....och tty1 och initframs....???
<propus> tiina: har du en 64-bitars plattform? eller är de har du en 32-bitars och försöker lägga in 64-bitars os?
<tiina> hur ska jag få ny x server kernelmodul helt och hållet om det är det som var fel eller vedor med bios??
<Silasle> Fungerar cd-skivorna i en annan dator?
<tiina> det stod your bios does not provide ACPI_PSS objects man skulle göra en complain
<tiina> 32 bitars
<tiina> jag laddade 32 bitas som alltid
<tiina> ingen aning
<tiina> har bara min dator
<tiina> vad e vendor eller bios?
<tiina> hur installerar jag om kernelmodulen eller xorg
<propus> tiina: de är inte så att du kan aktivera acpi i din bios?
<tiina> vad betyder det?
<propus> tiina: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS
<Silasle> Det kan vara en trasig cd-spelare. Jag har iallafall fått någon sorts terminal när jag försökt intstallera med defekt cd-spelare.
<tiina> ok men hur installerar jag om ubuntu?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Silasle> Hur gammal är datorn?
<Silasle> Är den någorlunda ny så kan du installera ifrån ett usb-minne
<tiina> ca 4 år
<tiina> hur installerar man via usb?
<Silasle> Tror det var ungefär då den funktionen kom. Någon annan som vet?
<tiina> jag har en usb sticka men hur laddar jag ubuntu på den?
<tiina> usb slice e 4 gig
<Silasle> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download Välj usb-stick och tryck på "show me how"
<tiina> jag har ingen fel på cd /dvdspelaren....utan det är nåt fel....jag gör om och om när jag sak installera ubuntu på skivan brände avbild?? FEL...brände iso...FEL...brände...datadvd...fel??
<rolfblidborg> Här var det tyst
<CasperN> HEEEEEEJ!
<rolfblidborg> Oj, nu blev det högljutt!
<rolfblidborg> hur i helvete stavas det?! :O
<rolfblidborg> "Högljudt"?
<rolfblidborg> "Högljud"
<CasperN> högljutt
<rolfblidborg> Då hade jag rätt :-)
<rolfblidborg> Tack!
<rolfblidborg> Men hallå?
<rolfblidborg> Det är lördagskväll, varför är ni mer aktiva vardagsnätter än helgnätter?
<Markslap> Det är en lördagsnatt.
<rolfblidborg> Förklaring. Tack
<Markslap> För att folk är aktiva i den riktiga världen då.
<coobra> söndag morgon
<rolfblidborg> Nah, söndagmorgon tycker jag är lite att ta i
<rolfblidborg> lördagsnatt är okej
<Markslap> Eller som folk också säger: Folk har ett liv.
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> folk är ute och "ligger"
<rolfblidborg> haha :P
<rolfblidborg> alltså, jag flyttar i morgon
<rolfblidborg> Det
<rolfblidborg> Det är lite pirrigt faktiskt!
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Vart flyttar du?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Sigtuna! :-)
<realubot> Från?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Hemifrån är väll den jobbigaste grejen
<rolfblidborg> Tullinge
<realubot> Vad ska du göra i Sigtuna?
<Peyam> Tjena
<rolfblidborg> Flyttar tre mil söder och stockholm till något norrut
<rolfblidborg> Halloj!
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Jag ska studera :)
<realubot> Peyam: Hejsan pejsam.
<Peyam> Börjar blir riktigt bra påå backgammon
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Vad ska du plugga till?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Just nu allmän linje
<Peyam> kmr snart-- waite
<rolfblidborg> Sedan blir det fritidsledare :)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Gymnasiet?
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Njaa, på en folkhögskola men gymnasiebehörighet jag läser in, ja
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Hur långt från Sthlm ligger Sigtuna då?
<rolfblidborg> Typ märsta om du har koll?
<rolfblidborg> 5 mil norrut kanske (?)
<datorn> Kan ngn kicka Den där Peyam
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Nej. Stockholm bryr jag mig inte om. Jag bor på Sveriges framsida.
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Göteborg?
<Peyam_> Sveriges framsida?
<realubot> Peyam: Ja, Göteborg.
<Peyam_> Varför ska Gbg vara sveriges framsida
<Peyam_> det är mer sveriges svans
<rolfblidborg> Peyam_: för att göteborgare är väldigt stolta över sin stad :-)
<rolfblidborg> göteborgare är mycket bättre än oss dödliga :-)
<CasperN> i stockholm bor det ju bara rövhål, så det måste ju vara baksidan?
<realubot> Göteborg är ju staden mot väster. Mot London, NY e.t.c
<Peyam_> realubot: Ja men solen kommer från öst
<Peyam_> det är framsidan
<realubot> Solen går ner i Göteborg.
<Peyam_> Så östra sverige är sveriges framsida
<Peyam_> realubot: Du förstår vad jag menar
<Peyam_> realubot: Pluggade du teknisk fysik?
<realubot> Nope.
<realubot> Varför tror du det?
<Peyam_> Det var ngn här som oluggade teknisk fysik
<realubot> Ok, det var inte jag.
<Peyam_> Man säegr
<Peyam_> Lycka är ngt man bygger
<Peyam_> inte ngt man finner
<Peyam_> på tal om ingenting
<realubot> Ok?
<rolfblidborg> Peyam_ gått lite hårt på flaskan ikväll eller?
<Peyam_> har ni några vackra meningar ni vill dela med er? Lite offtopic kanske
<Peyam_> rolfblidborg:  hehe :P Stör jag?
<rolfblidborg> "Jag dör hellre än skadar den människa som mördar mig" - Det är min livsfilosofi
<rolfblidborg> Peyam_: Absolut inte :)
<Peyam_> rolfblidborg:  varför? jag förstår inte. det e ngn som vill mörda dej. ta livet av dig.
<rolfblidborg> Peyam_: För att våld inte löser något problem
<Peyam_> Ja men han vill ta livet av dig
<rolfblidborg> Peyam_: Alltså, skulle någon hoppa på mig på stan skulle jag inte slå tillbaka
<Peyam_> Löser din död ngnting?
<rolfblidborg> skulle försöka skydda mig, men inte slå tillbaka
<Peyam_> rolfblidborg: Men har du stoltheten kvar då?
<rolfblidborg> Peyam_: Japp
<rolfblidborg> Peyam_: Jag gjorde ju rätt
<Peyam_> hur tänker du försvara dej mot ngn som har en kniv?
<Peyam_> du kan ju inte försvara dej om du inte slå tillbaka
<rolfblidborg> Peyam_: jag skulle må dåligt om jag gjort en annan människa fysisk så som psykisk smärta
#ubuntu-se 2011-08-28
<Peyam_> rolfblidborg: Men kommer du fysiskt bra när du skrattande trakessera dig?
<Peyam_> psykiskt*
<Peyam_> må*
<Peyam_> jag skriver om
<rolfblidborg> Omformulera dig :P
<rolfblidborg> men jag förstår vad du menar
<Peyam_> rolfblidborg: Kommer du att må psysisk bra om ngn skrattande trakessera dig?
<Peyam_> Han njuter ju av det?
<Peyam_> .
<rolfblidborg> Peyam_: Jaha? Då är det fel av honom, inte av mig
<rolfblidborg> Jag har gjort rätt
<rolfblidborg> Sen finns det ingen anledning till att attackera mig
<Peyam_> Han kan vara oprovocerad
<rolfblidborg> Då behöver han hjälp, inte jag
<Peyam_> han provocera dig
<Peyam_> Men om han slår dig med en kniv. är nyfiken på hur du ska "försvara" dig
<rolfblidborg> Peyam_: Lägga benen på ryggen?
<rolfblidborg> Attackerar man någon, hel oprovocerat med kniv, då är man antagligen pundad eller full
<rolfblidborg> Då är det ingen match att springa ifrån
<Peyam_> rolfblidborg: så du lämnar planet åt en som trakessar dig
<Peyam_> då har du förlorat.
<Peyam_> Jag vill hellre få stryck men lämnar inte planet
<rolfblidborg> Peyam_: Det har jag inte? Jag har ju undvikit onödigt våld
<Peyam_> japp. men du gjorde som han ville. han lyckades skrämma dig.
<Peyam_> rolfblidborg: är du man/kvinna?
<rolfblidborg> Peyam_: jag är kille
<Peyam_> rolfblidborg: Kan du ngnsin tänka dig att offra ditt liv för ngn du älskar, för ditt land elelr ngt?
<rolfblidborg> Peyam_: För mitt land, nej, för någon jag älskar, ja
<rolfblidborg> att offra sitt liv för sitt land finns inte i min ögon
<Peyam_> rolfblidborg: Kan du tänka dig slåss för ngn du älskar ?
<rolfblidborg> Peyam_: Nej, men jag skulle kunna ta smällen
<rolfblidborg> Peyam_: Alltså ställa mig mellan
<Kurdistan> gott folk ni har gått långt utanför vad vi är här för samtala.
<rolfblidborg> Kurdistan: Mjo, jag vet, sorry.
<Peyam_> rolfblidborg:  om jag kmr fram till dig och du har din flickvän bakom och så säger jag måste slåss med dej annars dödar jag din flickvän
<rolfblidborg> Kurdistan: Tänkte att det var okej då det ändå var knäpptyst i rummet
<Peyam_> va gör du då
<Kurdistan> rolfblidborg: :) jag förstår. har vi inte en off-topic kanal ockå?
<rolfblidborg> Peyam_: Frågar vad fan du håller på med, sen försöker med, hör och häpna. _ORD_ ta mig ur det
<rolfblidborg> Kurdistan: Har vi=
<rolfblidborg> ?
<Peyam_> rolfblidborg: hmmm. jag anstränger mig i onödan nu va?
<rolfblidborg> Peyam_: Tja, du kommer ju inte kunna ändra på min livsfilosofi på en natt direkt :p
<Peyam_> rolfblidborg:  nej.. du kmr ändra min men ja kmr definitivt inte kunna ändra din
<rolfblidborg> Peyam_:  :)
<Peyam_> Fattar inte vf jag inte kan sova. jag liksom sovit knappt 5 timmar
<Peyam_> Hade en tenta i hållfasthetsläran.. tufft..
<Peyam_> anyway..
<Peyam_> Har ni vackra meningar ni vill dela med er?
<rolfblidborg> Realutbot: Jag kommer dra igång Filing@Home imorgon
<rolfblidborg> Eller vad det hette
<rolfblidborg> Morsan är inte överlycklig över att datorn står på 24/7
<rolfblidborg> Då drar jag igång på riktigt :)
<rolfblidborg> FOlding hette det va?
<rolfblidborg> En kul grej hände dock idag på popaganda
<rolfblidborg> Hamnade i en Mac VS Linux diskussion med en vakt :)
<rolfblidborg> Stod och väntade på att Midlake skulle börja spela så kommenterade han min tatuering :P
<Usr_dir-92-1> okej, *listening*
<spacebug-> *gäsp*
<tiina> hej undrar vad som ska laddas i ubuntu 11.04 när jag inte kan spela videos på youtube?? XUL som inte finns längre??
<propus> flashplayer.
<Kurdistan> tiina: flash.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> ubuntu restricted paketen bör fixa det mesta
<Kurdistan> sedan kan du installera alla codesc också
<tiina> Hej kurdistan...jag fixade kernel och X.org...helt själv på X.org sidan manuellt...med submoduler...hhhhaa otroligt....men jag kan inte fortfarande bränna en skiva med ubuntu på så att det funkar....ghjorde minst 4 cd/dvd och inget funkade
<tiina> codeecs.....???
<Kurdistan> tiina: :) jag vet inte vad du gör bakom din burk.
<Kurdistan> jag har aldrig misslyckats bränna skivor med brasero under ubuntu
<tiina> försöker fixa så det blir rätt
<Kurdistan> även om jag inte längre bränner iso skivor. kör istället på usb.
<tiina> min dator startade inte ens med de skivorna
<Kurdistan> tiina: kör du bärbar?
<tiina> jag har även usb stickan men inte ens den funkade
<Kurdistan> du kan behöva gå in i bios inställningarna
<tiina> hur gör man de
<Kurdistan> då är det din bios inställning som är knas
<tiina> stationär
<tiina> e det vendor?
<Kurdistan> tiina: du trycker på shift under uppstart
<Kurdistan> efter som bios kan se olika ut (inställningar)
<tiina> men jag fattar inte hur får jag bra bios vad är de för nåt?
<Kurdistan> bör det finnas något med boot ordning
<Kurdistan> låt den boota från cd
<Kurdistan> samma problem hade familjens stationära
<tiina> vilken cd?
<Kurdistan> det löste sig på från cd och usb via bios
<tiina> men vad är bios jag vet inte ens det
<Kurdistan> tiina: dina bios är nog bra. du behöver bara fixa i bios inställningar.
<tiina> vad får jag de ifrån
<Kurdistan> så du har slösat skivor i onödan
<tiina> det är massor med skivor under årens gång...wow...vågar inte ens säga högt
<tiina> kan du hjälpa mig att uppdatera bios?
<tiina> var finns de på en dator vad gör de
<Kurdistan> tiina: det är inte bios du behöver uppdatera.
<Kurdistan> tiina: du behöver bara ändra inställningar.
<tiina> vad då annars då?
<Kurdistan> :) tiina jag är just nu seg i huvudet.
<tiina> ja....ok
<tiina> annan dag kanske
<Kurdistan> men har du provat söka på nätet om hur man tar sig till bios
<tiina> jag ska söka lite e bios samma sak för alla
<tiina> windows linux?
<tiina> ubuntu linux
<Kurdistan> tiina: bios har inget med oset att göra.
<Kurdistan> oavsett windows eller linux
<tiina> God Natt...kurdistan vi höras....
<realubot> Basic Input Output System
<realubot> BIOS
<realubot> Jaha. Hon drog.
<Usr_dir-92-1> ^^
<einand> nej det gjorde jag inte
<realubot> Gjorde inte vad?
<[Spooky]> God morgon på er..
<phnom> morrn
<[Spooky]> phnom: Morning..
<[Spooky]> Tjena rolfblidborg.
<[Spooky]> rolfblidborg: Hur går det med ditt Folding@home? :P
<thecpaptain> svenskar va ?
<thecpaptain> är det någon här ?
<thecpaptain> anyone here ?
<phnom> Ja...
<thecpaptain> c00l, en fråga då
<thecpaptain> jag försöker ansluta till ett lokalt nätverk, och jag lyckas se anslutningen i network manager
<thecpaptain> och har skrivit in password etc, men den snurrar bara och ber mig efter ett tag att ange lösenord igen
<thecpaptain> jag har windows 7 på en annan hårddisk på datorn, och lösenordet funkar att ansluta med där, så lösenordet bör vara korrekt
<thecpaptain> och i ubuntu lyckas jag ansluta till ett nätverk jag skapat genom en router som skapar det via mobilt bredband, därav min online-närvaro här
<thecpaptain> frågan är, varför kan jag inte ansluta till det andra närverket, och kanske än viktigare, hur kan jag lösa så att jag kan göra det ?
<Silasle> Hmm, vilken säkerhet är det på nätverket (WPA/WPA2/WPE...)?
<thecpaptain> det är min hyresvärds nätverk, och han har inte angivit vilken säkerhet det är, dock anger network manager automatiskt WPA & WPA2 Personal
<Silasle> Ok
<Silasle> Hur gammal är datorn? Äldre än 5-10år ?
<thecpaptain> nej
<thecpaptain> nu verkade det funka, magiskt nog
<thecpaptain> jag bytte till WEP 128 bitars och testade
<thecpaptain> eller vänta
<thecpaptain> fortfarande inne på det andra nätverket -.-
<Silasle> :p
<thecpaptain> hm, datorns ålder beror lite på, har uppdaterat den x antal gånger
<thecpaptain> så är det något specifikt du tittar efter ?
<Silasle> Nätverkskortet tänkte jag, men glömde bort att det fungerade i windows :o
<Silasle> Annars så klarar väldigt gamla nätverkskort inte av WPA(2) Men den teorin kan vi ju glömma då :)
<thecpaptain_> disconnectades när jag försökte ansluta, har du sagt något i min frånvaro ?
<Silasle> Silasle	Nätverkskortet tänkte jag, men glömde bort att det fungerade i windows  :o
<Silasle> 11:46	Silasle	Annars så klarar väldigt gamla nätverkskort inte av WPA(2) Men den teorin kan vi ju glömma då :)
<Silasle> Jag har också haft problem med att datorer tjafsat om fel lösenord. Då löstes det med återställning av routern, men eftersom det inte är din kan det bli lite svårt
<thecpaptain_> hehe :)
<thecpaptain_> hm jo
<thecpaptain_> och även då, så kan jag ansluta med windows och min iPod, så då borde det väl fungera i ubuntu också ?
<thecpaptain_> finns det något sätt jag kan hitta vilken IP-address hans router har, så att jag kan komma åt den ?
<Silasle> Vet man aldrig. För mig var det så att om en dator med ubuntu var ansluten via kabel så kunde ingen ansluta via wifi  ;)
<thecpaptain_> hehe
<thecpaptain_> hm, tror inte att  min hyresvärd kör ubuntu
<thecpaptain_> han är inte så high-tech :P
<thecpaptain_> Apple tror jag han har
<Silasle> Du måste väl vara ansluten för att kunna komma åt routern
<thecpaptain_> bättre än windows antar jag hehe
<thecpaptain_> hm sant
<Silasle> Om den inte är inställd att vara öppen ut mot internet, men i så fall behöver du routerns externa IP-adress
<thecpaptain_> hm
<thecpaptain_> när den säger att jag ska ange password, så anger den, som sagt, automatiskt WPA & WPA2 Personal
<thecpaptain_> kan vi anta att det innebär att det är den säkerheten som nätverket använder ?
<Silasle> Ja
<thecpaptain_> hm aight, då kan vi utesluta säkerheten
<Silasle> Men om du kan ansluta med windows så kan du väl kolla där
<Silasle> Och komma åt routerns webbgränssnitt om han inte har lösenord på det
<thecpaptain_> hm, hur kommer jag åt den då om jag inte vet dess IP ?
<thecpaptain_> måste ta reda på den på något sätt antar jag, men hur ?
<Silasle> 192.168.1.1
<Silasle> Eller 192.168.0.1
<thecpaptain_> standard ?
<Silasle> Jupp
<thecpaptain_> ah
<thecpaptain_> innan jag gör det, finns det något annat vi kan göra i Ubuntu som vi kan undersöka först
<thecpaptain_> så slipper jag reboota osv
<thecpaptain_> vet inte ens vad jag ska titta eller fixa i routern
<thecpaptain_> så då är det svårt att motivera varför jag skulle ansluta till den
<Silasle> Om det hade varit min router så hade jag testat att ta bort lösenordet och testa om det fungerar då
<Silasle> Du kan väl använda din iPod? ;)
<thecpaptain_> hehe
<thecpaptain_> aight, kan testa :P
<thecpaptain_> verkar inte hitta något på dem ip-adresserna
<thecpaptain_> den laddar bara
<thecpaptain_> och den övriga anslutningen verkar funka, så den är ansluten till servern
<thecpaptain_> *routern
<thecpaptain_> eller ja, nätverket
<thecpaptain_> hehe
<Silasle> hmm
<Silasle> Normalt så är det en av de två adresserna
<thecpaptain_> cannot open because the server stopped responding
<thecpaptain_> hm
<Silasle> Mystiskt
<thecpaptain_> hm
<nicklas_> hallå
<nicklas_> vad händer?
<Silasle> nicklas_: Händer samma sak i andra kanaler
<nicklas_> mm
<mapload> Var någon av medlemmarna i Nationalteatern från spanien? "det pyr i mina spanska nerver" lyder en textrad... :S
<einand> mapload: var? dom finns väl kvar?
<mapload> einand: Nja...
<mapload> einand: Det tror jag väl inte?
<einand> jodå
<einand> det gör dom
<mapload> Är ju inte direkt 1970-talet och progg-Sverige idag.
<mapload> En av dem är väl med i ICA-reklam.
<einand> senaste spelningar
<einand> Augusti
<einand> 20 - SEGMON FOLK&ROCK
<einand> 25 - STOCKHOLM MOSEBACKETERRASSEN
<einand> 27 - VÄSTERÅS SUMMER IN THE CITY
<mapload> Väldigt mysko.
<einand> fast bara 5 medlemmar kvar
<mapload> Vilka sånger då egentligen?
<mapload> Bara?
<einand> ja
<mapload> Var de inte typ 3? o_O
<einand> oj, nä dom var typ 20 pers
<mapload> Eh... :S
<einand> 19 enligt wikipedia
<mapload> Låter ju väldigt skumt.
<einand> http://www.punktjafs.com/rockorkestern/index.html
<einand> deras senaste låt http://www.nationalteatern.nu/ge_mig_mitt_liv.mp3
<mapload> Verkar vara en remix.
<mapload> PÃ¥ en klassiker.
<mapload> Men hon den där svarta tjejen kan knappast vara hon som var med då... :S
<einand> nä, ses
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Yo
<antii> Maxjiiiiiizy: Yo
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Yo Ntii
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Whatzapp?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Oj
<coobra> em har lite jobbigt
<Haffe> Ja.
<bamsefar> Ingen med kanelbulle som kan banna honom lite?
<Haffe> Fisk?
<mapload> bamsefar: Du bannar ju honom själv just nu.
<mapload> Eller du kanske menar bannlysa.
<bamsefar> mapload: :P
<[Spooky]> gick det med Ubuntu sen?
<[Spooky]> Oj sorry fel :P
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Banna banna
<mapload> För fan vad hopplöst allt är. Man försöker... men det går inte. Varför kan inte saker funka?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Ploppar banan i min telefon
<realubot> [Spooky]: Hur gör du för att vika så snabbt? :)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Du är ju uppe i 9 WU nu. Jag jobbar på nr 5. :(
<mapload> realubot: Vika vad?!
<mapload> 9 WU?
<realubot> mapload: Proteiner! Häng med!
<realubot> Folding@home. Vi har skapat ett Ubuntu Sverige-team.
<realubot> mapload: Jag och [Spooky] viker proteiner för att hjälpa forskarna att hitta botemedel mot svåra sjukdomar som Alzheimers, ALS, cancer m.m.
<mapload> Så ni misshandlar era datorer när de borde få vila? :<a
<mapload> Hmm.
<mapload> Fattar inte hur det kan funka.
<realubot> mapload: Japp. En dator behöver inte vila.
<realubot> Distibuted computing.
<mapload> Så sade de om slavarna som byggde pyramiderna också.
<realubot> mapload: http://folding.stanford.edu/Swedish/Main
<realubot> mapload: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> Ladda ner klienten för unicore och kör ./fah6 -configonly och sätt team number till 210289 och nick så är du med och hjälper till!
<mapload> Är för rädd om min elräkning och stackars hårdvara...
<realubot> mapload: Mhm, jag undrar hur mycket elräkningen stiger faktiskt. Hårdvaran lär ju inte gå sönder.
<realubot> En CPU ska jobba!
<Kurdistan> wb Philip5 :).
<Kurdistan> tveksam om du ska stanna eller logga ut? )
<Philip5> tack
<Philip5> har varit borta under helgen
<Kurdistan> trevligt.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: har du tagit bilder i helgen? :)
<[Spooky]> realubot: Jag vet inte, den bara tuggar på.. ;)
<[Spooky]> realubot: Men du har ju mer poäng än mig...
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ja, det där med poängen förstår jag inte riktigt.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Fast du har bara din på när du är idle med datorn va?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ja, min dator är avstängd lite då och då. Men klienten går non-stop på dagarna.
<maxjezy> undrar om routern tog skada igår av strömavbrotten och åskan, blir utkastad från routern helatiden nu
<maxjezy> eller så är det ubuntu 11.04 som spökar som vanligt
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2`> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Haffe> !pong
<ubot2`> pong is ping's reply
<[Spooky]> realubot: Vad har du för cpu?
<Haffe> !pringles
<ubot2`> Factoid 'pringles' not found
<Haffe> !pingles
<ubot2`> Factoid 'pingles' not found
<R2D21> Kan en älldre cpu göra att ubuntu inte tar ner den senaste kärnan?
<Philip5> tror jag inte men en äldra kanske inte funkar men det är en annan sak
<R2D21> Philip5, Jag plockade över sambons hdd i en annan dator och vips så ville den dra in 2.6.33.72
<Haffe> 2.2.1
<R2D21> aja det fungerar iaf...
<datorn> Tjena. en stor ickerelevant fråga
<datorn> Vet ngn möjligvist hur man kan ha två forum med samma användare?två forum på två olika språk
<datorn> helt joomla sida
<Peyam> s
<CasperN> skriv om alla länkar till användartabellen för det ena forumet bara? är de identiska så borde de hantera uppgifterna på samma sätt. Det är väl generellt hur man gör.
<Peyam> ja men då blir det bara en forum.. jag vill ha en hel forum  på engelska
<Peyam> och en hel på svenska..
<Peyam> menyerna ska vara på engelska och svenska. inte bara en av dem
<CasperN> ja men länka om så det engelska använder anavändardatabasen från det svenska
<Peyam> tänkte på att installera två helt olika forum komponenter
<Peyam> ja men då blir det massor med koder
<CasperN> ofan, det menar du inte...
<Peyam> jag vill göra de tå ett enkelt och säkert sätt
<CasperN> tråkigt manuellt arbete är vad som krävs
<CasperN> lättaste är väl att skapa en översättning istället för att ha två separata forum
<Peyam> ja men forumet är till två olika syften
<CasperN> vissa forummoduler kan säkert installeras så de tar över en befintlig lista men användarinfo, men jag vet inga speciella att nämna med namn iaf
<Peyam> det vore kult om man kunde installera en component flera gånger och ha flera likadana componenter
<Peyam> jag kör en med Kunena
<Peyam> och en med ccB
<Peyam> CCboard
<CasperN> går om du ser till att de heter olika
<Peyam> japp.
<Peyam> ska googla på det innan jag förstör hemsidan
<Peyam> nej går itne
<realubot> Hjälp Ubuntu Sveriges Folding@home-team: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741
<realubot> [Spooky]: E8200
<realubot> [Spooky]: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8200 @ 2.66GHz
<realubot> [Spooky]: Min prolle jobbar inte snabbt: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/676753/
<realubot> 45-50 min per %-enhet. :S
<Silasle> Folding@home även på ubuntu-se. Inte bara sweclockers-laget :)
<realubot> Silasle: Jag, [Spooky] och rolflindberg startade Ubuntu Sveriges team för några dagar sedan så det är helt nytt...
<Silasle> Kanske därför jag inte hört något om det :p
<realubot> Silasle: Sweclockers-laget är bland dom bästa, topp 10. Jag tyckte det kunde vara roligt att ha ett för Ubuntu och se vad vi kommer upp i.
<realubot> Silasle: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> Silasle: Team-stats: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teamstats
<realubot> Sweclockers ligger på plats 18.
<Silasle> Rätt bra för att vara från ett litet land med 9 miljoner invånare :D
<Silasle> Kanske får testa vad den här datorn går för...
<realubot> Silasle: Ja, joina gärna Ubuntu Sveriges team. :)
<realubot> Silasle: Jag har ju gjort en guide här idag: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741
 * Silasle känner sig som en förrädare
<R2D21> huu minns när man deltog i distribited.net en gång i tiden :-) Har för mig att chalmers låg rätt bra till.
<Silasle> Kör W7 just nu :p
 * delhage is having an Angel marathon
<Silasle> Känns som om det där programmet kör på CPU'n
<Silasle> Ska väl köras på grafikkortet?
<Silasle> Sådär blev det bättre :)
<realubot> Silasle: Det kör på CPUn men det ska gå att köra på GPUn för nVidia m.m. är ju med på Foldings statistik över bästa reslutat.
<Silasle> GPU är väl mycket mer effektivt. Kör på det nu
<realubot> Silasle: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=osstats
<Silasle> Nu börjar det låta som f-n från grafikkortet :o
<realubot> Silasle: Jag tror det. Det är nog därför [Spooky] viker proteiner som om han inte hade gjort annat i livet.
 * Silasle klockar ner sitt grafikkort för att få ner ljudnivån lite :p
<realubot> Jag undrar hur mitt grafikkort står sig mot prollen.
<Silasle> AMD eller Nvidia?
<R2D21> Kan man köra på båda?
<Silasle> CPU och GPU eller Nvidia och AMD?
<R2D21> CPU och GPU sammtidigt?
<Silasle> Borde väl gå
<realubot> En E8200 mot en nVidia GeForce 8600 GT.
<Silasle> Ser rätt vettigt ut för mig: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/676774/
<realubot> Silasle: Ja. Det går ju undan. Vad har du för hårdvara?
<Silasle> Kör på ett GTX 460
<Silasle> Grafikkort funkar väl bättre för sånt här
<R2D21> Någon bör uppdatera guiden i tråden då :-)
<realubot> Ok, men det är ju ett bra kort?
<Silasle> realubot: Ja
<realubot> R2D21: Uppdatera hur då?
<Silasle> Dock så klättra fläkthastigheten fortfarande och låter som en mindre stormby ;)
<realubot> Jag har passivt kylt kort.
<realubot> Jag kanske ska testa att gå över till GPUn.
<R2D21> realubot, Lägga till variabel för om man vill köra med GPU.
<realubot> R2D21: Jag fixar det snart.
<R2D21> realubot, Jag har passiv GPU kylare så jag värmer hellre lokalen med den :-)
<Silasle> Jag stänger nog av min snart :p
<realubot> Hm, jag såg i avancerade inställningar att fah6 var inställd på att bara jobba när prollen var idle. Jag ändrade till low nu. Då körs haf6 programmet hela tiden.
<realubot> *fah6
<realubot> Silasle: Fegar du ur? ;)
<realubot> Hur ställer man in att använda GPU i linuxklienten då?
<realubot> R2D21:
<Silasle> realubot: Vardagsrummet är redan varmt nog...
<realubot> Silasle: Hehe.
<realubot> Silasle: Jag är mer orolig för elräkningen. Jag undrar hur mycket elräkningen påverkas. Men WTF, vill man hjälpa forskarna så...
<[Spooky]> realubot: Min tar 250000 bitar... 6-7 min per %..
<Silasle> [Spooky]: min tog ju ~2 min per % ;)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag såg att min var inställd på idle när jag tittade under advanced settings i -configonly så jag misstänker att det är därför den har varit så seg.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Hehe.. ;)
<[Spooky]> Silasle: Nice.. :P
<Silasle> realubot: Tjäna dig en hacka på din grafikkraft: http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/130-bitcoin/1003647-guide-bitcoin-anvand-ditt-grafikkort-att-tjana-pengar/
<R2D21> realubot, Har ju cool n quiet så jag håller hellst prollen på lägsta frekvens på nätterna. Antar att det då är bättre att köra på GPU som visserligen har tre steg även den men kanske mer lämpar sig för dessa beräkningar?
<Silasle> Phu, nu blev det tyst :D
<andol> bamsefar: Ahh, pluspoäng till er support som besvarar mail söndagkvällar.
<bamsefar> :)
<realubot> Inte hos Gud i.a.f. Söndag är vilodag.
<bamsefar> andol: Allt för er skull. :)
<R2D21> Va häftigt. Mina gammla stats fanns kvar! http://stats.distributed.net/participant/psummary.php?project_id=5&id=168568
<realubot> Dom jobbar på att fixa simulering i FOlding: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/images/fah_clientGeForce9600GT.png
<[Spooky]> Silasle: Hur fixar man med det programmet? Och är det bara för GPU?
<Silasle> Dyker man upp i foldinglistan när man är färdig med ett paket?
<Silasle> [Spooky]: Körde windows-versionen :p
<Silasle> https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-releases/beta/release/fahclient/windows-2008-64bit/v7.1/fahclient_7.1.24_Windows-2008-64bit-release.exe
<[Spooky]> Silasle: Ok, har inte Windows här...
<realubot> R2D21: Vad är det gör projekt där då? Oklart vad dom går ut på?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Du en fråga, kan jag köra en klient till av FAH på min server med samma nick som på denna dator?
<realubot> Silasle: Japp, när du har gjort 100% så kommer du med om du har ställt in team number och nick rätt.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Kör vad du vill. :)
<Silasle> realubot: Då får jag väl köra färdigt det nån natt när jag slipper höra på den ;)
<R2D21> realubot, Det var ett projekt där man lät en massa datorer försöka könäcka en 64bitars kod. det tog 1700 dagar...
<[Spooky]> realubot: Mjo men till samma projekt tänkte jag..
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag vet inte hur Folding tolkar det men det borde väl vara ok?
<[Spooky]> Kan ju testa..
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag antar att Folding-klienten kör ett projet per session så du kan nog inte vika på samma projekt va?
<realubot> [Spooky]: Du kommer köra dom som två separata klienter med olika % men där ditt nick är samma och där du jobbar för samma team?
<andol> bamsefar: Låter som en föredömlig inställning :P
<realubot> R2D21: Det var inte så lång tid. 64-bitar är mycket ändå.
<realubot> Hur ställer man i FAHs linuxklient att man vill använda GPUn? :S
<R2D21> realubot, Det var bra kraft. Tror de räknade med 60K nya p2 266Mhz per dag... (tävlingen slutade 2002) http://www.distributed.net/RC5
<realubot> R2D21: Det visar ju ändå att det går ganska lätt att knäcka en sådan kod. Jag undrar vad säkerhetstjänsterna har för möjlighet att knäcka lösenord o.s.v.
<R2D21> realubot, Det var typ de de ville bevisa. Vinnande dator fick 1000$ och vinnande lag fick samma.   Som sakt Chalmers låg rejält bra till länge och kapaciteten ökade markant på sommarloven kommer jag ihåg ;-)
<[Spooky]> realubot: Satte den på servern som [Spooky]2..
<DrGrov> Hur enkelt kan jag köra en backup av 10.04 inför en uppdatering till 11.04 på samma maskin? Jag kan väl bränna en image av min nuvarande setup eller?
<DrGrov> Eller är det enklast att skippa en image och enbart bara kopiera över varje mapp skilt och sedan lägga in tillbaka?
<realubot> Aha. "The client runs on Windows XP/2003 and Vista/Win7 for now. (Linux and OSX may be a possibility in the future.)"
<realubot> GPU-klienten finns inte till Linux verkar det som.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ok, men då får du sämre statistik än om du har samma nick på alla klienter.
<realubot> DrGrov: Det är enklast att kopiera över kataloger och filer.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ok, bara det inte krockar..
<DrGrov> realubot: Ok, skall göra det. Hur är det i 11.04 med Gnome Classic då gummans alla fönster inte sparas som öppna utan dom på något vis försvinner från panelen nertill? Dom är helt enkelt inte där som dom skall vara som jag har i 10.04
<realubot> DrGrov: Men se upp så du inte får med massa konfigurationsfiler till program för då blir det kanske knas när du lägger in gamla konfigurationsfiler på ett nytt system.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag vet inte om det krockar. :S
<DrGrov> realubot: Nej då, jag tar enbart videon, dokument, bilder + musiken. Inget annat. Jag konffar igenom skiten sedan till sist själv
<realubot> DrGrov: Det kanske beror på att du inte har lagt till "fönsterlisten" till panelen?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Jag kör ett test så får vi se.. ;)
<realubot> DrGrov: Glöm inte exportera bokmärken i Firefox så du inte blir av med dom och ev. mail från Evolution.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Ja, gör det så ser vi.
<[Spooky]> Silasle: Det där du länkade till, vad innebär det?
<DrGrov> realubot: Det är lugnt, jag hittar nog allting som jag vill rätt snabbt i Firefox. Jag orkar inte backupa dom :) Jag är lite lat med webbläsarens bokmärken osv.
<DrGrov> realubot: Fönsterlisten, ah. Jag skall testa lägga dit det imorgon. Hon börjar nämligen bli jävligt sur på mig då hon tappar fönstren hur som helst. Men förstås sa jag att tills vidare att använda Alt + Tab men hon minns inte, lilla gullenosen :)
<realubot> DrGrov: Annars har Fx en smidig funktion för att exportera bokmärken.
<DrGrov> realubot: Okej, bra att veta. Tack :) Jag hamnar nog att återkomma imorgon gällande 11.04 + fönsterlistan. Kommer inte minnas det mera imorgon :D
<realubot> DrGrov: Ctrl+Shift+O så får du upp en ruta och där finns det ett alt. som heter Import and Backup. Det är bara ett tips.
<DrGrov> realubot: Jo, jag vet att jag får importerat dom om jag vill. Det är inte problemet, problemet är att jag inte vill ha med allting. Orkar inte ödsla tid att rensa upp :)
<realubot> DrGrov: Om du högerklickar på panelen så får du upp Lägg till... och om du väljer det så finns det nog något som heter fönsterlista eller något. Det borde göra så att du ser alla öppna fönster i panelen.
<DrGrov> realubot: Okej, jag skall adda in det imorgon. Jag orkar inte lägga igång hennes maskin mera :) Jag är lite less, jag skall copy pasta det du skrev så minns jag imorgon.
<realubot> Jag vet inte om det hjälper men det är värt ett försök.
<DrGrov> realubot: Jo, jag tror det hjälper. Jag har nämligen kollat igenom allting annat men inte just det :)
<realubot> [Spooky]: Nu gjorde jag 1% på 16 min. Det är bättre än 45-50 min i.a.f. Klienten var inställd på att bara arbeta när prollen var idle. Nu har jag ställt in den på att arbeta när prollen är i low.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Ok, var ställde du in det?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Den jag satte på servern "Completed 0 out of 10000000 steps  (0%)" tycker det känns lite väl mycket? ;)
<realubot> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distributed_computing
<realubot> Där står SETHI och Folding med. :)
<realubot> Det här var ju intressant: World Community Grid är ett försök att skapa världens största offentliga Distributed-Computingprojekt för att stödja vetenskaplig forskning som kan hjälpa mänskligheten. Projektet är huvudsakligen utvecklat av IBM och är för närvarande tillgängligt för operationssystemen Windows, Linux, FreeBSD och Mac OS X
<realubot> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Community_Grid
<DrGrov> Vad gör ni egentligen? Testar hur snabba era maskiner är eller? Säger bogomips egentligen någonting om snabbheten+
<DrGrov> *?
<realubot> DrGrov: Nej. Vi botar cancer.
<realubot> DrGrov: Vi hjälper forskarna genom Folding@home att vika proteiner i jakt på förklaringen till sjukdomar som ALS, Alzheimer, Parkinsons, cancer e.t.c.
<realubot> DrGrov: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741&p=442904#p442904
<realubot> DrGrov: Häng gärna på om du har lust!
<DrGrov> realubot: Får man någon ersättning för mödan?
<Silasle> Om vi nu inte tar sönder jorden och skapar me cancer genom att använda massvis med el. Men det är ju en annan fråga ;)
<Silasle> *mer
<DrGrov> realubot: Jag är nämligen ingen välgörenhetsmänniska
<Silasle> DrFrov: Nej, förutom att det är uppbygt lite som en tävling så får du ingen ersättning...
<Silasle> Äh, vad svårt det är att skriva rätt och snabbt på en mobiltelefon :)
<realubot> DrGrov: Den dagen du blir sjuk kanske du har varit med och tagit fram ett botemedel så slipper du en allvarlig sjukdom som ersättning.
<realubot> Det är väl den bästa ersättning du kan få?
<realubot> [Spooky] sopar ju banan med oss andra som viker men vi frå väl se om det dyker upp en konkurrent till Spooky.
<Silasle> realubot: Om folk alltid vore så långsiktiga som du, då skulle vi leva i en helt annorlunda värld. tyvärr så är inte alla det :(
<realubot> Eller som tur är för då kanske ingenting hade blivit gjort här och nu. ;)
<Silasle> [Spooky] vad kör du på för cpu?
<realubot> Jag tror han kör Windows-klienten och GPU?
<realubot> Tyvärr har inte Linux-klienten stöd för GPU vad jag förstår.
<DrGrov> Problemet som jag ser det att det skall alltid finnas någon att göra det bättre för andra som helt enkelt inte bryr sig att göra det bra för sig själva. Som en slags babysitter som passar upp gång på gång.
<Silasle> ok, vilken gpu då?
<[Spooky]> Silasle: Du lär slå mig.. ;)
<Silasle> Om jag kör på både cpu (i5 2500k) och grafikkort (GTX460) så borde jag ju slå dig rätt snabbt
<DrGrov> realubot: Jag vet inte riktigt
<DrGrov> Silasle: Låt mig slå din i5a + GTX400
<[Spooky]> Jag kör en klient på en AMD x3 och en klient på en Intel x2..
<DrGrov> Silasle: Kan du plocka fram dina bogomips? Roligt att jämföra ;-)
<Silasle> Cpu altså?
<DrGrov> Silasle: Ja,
<Silasle> bogomips?
<[Spooky]> realubot: Du kommer att komma ifatt mig.. ;)
<Silasle> Vad är det?
<DrGrov> Silasle: Jag skall plocka fram mina nu så får vi jämföra. Vänta nu, vad skulle man ens skriva?
<DrGrov> realubot: Vad skulle jag nu skriva igen i terminalen för att plocka fram CPU infon med "cat /.../..." ? :D
<realubot> [Spooky]: Det är mycket tveksamt om jag gör. Inte när prollen är seg som sirap.
<realubot> DrGrov: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model"
<realubot> DrGrov: Eller: cat /proc/cpuinfo | less
<[Spooky]> realubot: Hehe..
<Silasle> Vad är bogomips? ;)
<realubot> eller: sudo lshw | less
<realubot> Avsluta med Q.
<einand> jag hatar att vara förkyld
<realubot> Mosesson är med i ICA-reklamen.
<Silasle> einand: du är inte ensam... var dock värre igår
<DrGrov> realubot: Tack, måste kolla mina bogomips. Jag har blivit fast beslutsam att få över 20k
<realubot> einand: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Mosesson
<einand> Silasle: själv tror jag att det är kulmen idag, hoppas absolut inte det blir värre
<DrGrov> Har lite på 17.500 nu just men måste skaffa snabbare processorer
<Silasle> Kan nån förklara vad denna bogomips är?
<einand> Silasle: det mest korrekta sättet att mäta hur snabbt en dator kan utföra beräkningar
<realubot> einand: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=54741&p=442904#p442904
<realubot> einand: Varför är inte du med då?
<Silasle> ok
<DrGrov> Silasle: Öppna terminalen och skriv det realubot skrev åt mig där det står less i slutet.
<DrGrov> realubot: Tror du 17.500 är bra i bogomipsantal?
<einand> skall nog starta upp min maskin med en livecd och se vad jag har
<Silasle> DrGrov: Tror inte att det funkar i androidterminalen :p
<DrGrov> Silasle: Jo, funkar nog.
<Silasle> Sitter inte vid datorn
<DrGrov> Silasle: Skulle jag tro åtminstone ;-)
<einand> DrGrov: vad har du för cpu?
<Silasle> jaja, men då kan jag inte tävla med er ;)
<DrGrov> einand: Säg till sedan då du får fram dina bogomips
<einand> DrGrov: http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4e5aae53c2903_cores.png
<einand> DrGrov: så ser det ut i windows
<einand> gå ifrån singel core till dubbel quadcore känns
<DrGrov> einand: Ok, har 2 dual cores på 2.4GHz. AMD Opteron 280
<einand> :)
<einand> skall hitta mitt usb minne
<realubot> DrGrov: Ingen aning om det är bra. Jag har aldrig hört talas om bogomips förr.
<DrGrov> einand: Kör en server maskin som bordsdator
<einand> :)
<DrGrov> Jag skall dock lägga in 16GB RAM i den men problemet är att det blir helvetes dyrt. 1200€ för 16GB om jag köper det nytt.
<[Spooky]> realubot: Bra tråd du har skapat.. ;)
<DrGrov> 150€ för 2GB
<Silasle> ram är ju billigt :)
<DrGrov> Silasle: Det är det inte då det skall in i en HP xw9300 Workstation som för serverbruk. Det är DDR1 400Mhz ECC minne. Registrerande RAM minne alltså.
<realubot> [Spooky]: Jag tänkte att jag får göra lite reklam och samla all info på ett och samma ställe.
<DrGrov> Har 8GB för tillfället men vet aldrig då man behöver ha hela 16GB
<Silasle> DrGrov är det så långsamt som det låter med 400MHz?
<DrGrov> Silasle: Nej det är det inte då det är Corsairs ECC minne, tyckte kusin sa så då han sålde maskin åt mig. Har inte brytt mig kolla in i maskinen mera sedan jag köpte den. Det är alldeles för fullt inne i den, ingen plats nästan LOL
<[Spooky]> realubot: Hehe ok, har inte skapat ett konto på forumet än, men ska fixa det, nu film och nanna, vi ses grabben.. ;)
<DrGrov> Silasle: Det snurrar nog på riktigt ordentligt
<DrGrov> Dock märkte jag problemet nu vad jag inte tänkte på tidigare
<Silasle> Men det låter segt med DDR1 och 400MHz då vanliga har DDR3 och 1600MHz
<DrGrov> Varför i helvete skapade jag en swap partition på 8GB då den inte ens använt swappen fast jag kört GIMP, Blender, MPlayer med 1080p HD snurrande osv osv.
<Silasle> Kanske är något speciellt serverminne :)
<realubot> bogomips        : 5333.29
<realubot> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8200 @ 2.66GHz
<DrGrov> Silasle: Alltså du skall nog inte stirra dig blind på vad MHz är eller om det är DDR1, DDR2 osv osv.
<Silasle> DrGrov: Jag skippade swap helt och hållet :p
<Silasle> ok
<realubot> Swap används aldrig på min dator.
<DrGrov> Corsair har sitt ECC-minne som faktiskt varit världens snabbaste i serverbruk om jag inte minns nu riktigt helt fel
<Silasle> Tänker inte skaffa en serverdator ändå ;)
<realubot> Jag har 4GB RAM.
<realubot> DrGrov: 8GB swap är att ta i. 2 ggr RAM är ett riktmärke men det gäller om man har kanske >1 eller 2GB RAM. Om du har 2GB+ så räcker 512MB i swap.
<Silasle> Får nog dra igång folding inorgon medans jag är i skolan, bara för att visa var skåpet ska stå. Men om DrGrov ska köra också så kan jag ju glömma det...
<realubot> <1GB eller <2GB RAM.
<DrGrov> Jag fick den ovanligt billigt av kusin. Betalade lite drygt 6000kr för den med då 2 x dual core AMD Opteron 280, 32GB SSD skiva, 250GB 2,5" SATA II hårddisk, nVidia GTS250 1GB PCI-E, 8GB DDR1 ECC minne
<realubot> Då kanske man ska lägga någon GB på RAM.
<realubot> *på swap
<DrGrov> realubot: Jo jag vet, men det tänkte jag ju inte på då jag är van att lägga ordentlig swap på alla gamla maskiner ;-)
<DrGrov> realubot: Men om du har en Core 2 Duo så borde du få en ruta med en till bogomips siffra? :)
<Silasle> DrGrov: Var ju inte så bra som jag trodde, då har jag en chans :P
<realubot> Vad är 8GB av en hdd. Jag står och faller inte med 8GB lagringsutrymme.
<DrGrov> Silasle: Ja du tror så... Du har nog ingen aning om vad dom där Opteron 280 är kapabla till ;-)
<realubot> DrGrov: Naj, jag set bara en bogomips. :S
<Silasle> Tänkte mest på GPU`n
<DrGrov> realubot: Oh dear, jag trodde du skulle ha två?
<DrGrov> Silasle: Vad har du för GPU då? Kanske du slår mig med GPUn men sedan i ren kraft har du ingen chans skulle jag tro
<DrGrov> einand: Har du fått upp dina bogomips ännu? ;-) Vore kul att få reda på hur mycket du har
<Silasle> GTX460 Klarar en del överklockning om nödvändigt också ;)
<Silasle> Och en i5 2500k, Fyrakärnig
<DrGrov> Silasle: Ja du, den är ju fyrakärng. Det bådar gott
<DrGrov> Silasle: Men GPU är väl inget du skall tävla med egentligen? LOL
<DrGrov> Som jag förstått så handlar väl det om mera ren rå kraft en GPU ?
<DrGrov> Eller kanske jag missförstått?
<DrGrov> Nå väl, förlorar jag så skall jag göra lite ändringar så kan vi ta det på nytt lite senare och jag garanterar att det är helt kört förrän det börjat ;-)
<Silasle> GPU är väl effektivare än CPU på folding?
<DrGrov> Har möjligheten att skaffa in lite bättre Opterons till denna
<einand> DrGrov: fick gå till grannen och låna ett usb minne, skall starta om nu, brb
<DrGrov> einand: Trevlig granne du har :)
<DrGrov> Silasle: Jo men jag tänker nu inte mest på folding utan ren kraft.
<Silasle> Mjo, i cpu-kraft vinner du nog :P
<DrGrov> Silasle: Men i GPU-kraft vinner du tror jag. Undrar vad slutresultatet blir om du vinner i GPU men jag vinner i CPU? Går det ens att göra ett jämförbart resultat av det hela?
<Silasle> Vi kan ju köra folding och kolla vem som vinner ;)
<Silasle> Men det blir väl svårare att tävla om hur hela datornkraften är kombinerat. Eftersom folding verkar vara optimerat för gpu
<DrGrov> Silasle: Nej, det säger ju nog inte allt ;-) Jag skiter egentligen blanka fan i folding då jag inte har någon nytta av det. Jag koncentrerar mig hellre på mera desktop inriktat med bildredigering, videoeditering osv osv men jo...
<DrGrov> Jo, det är svårt att få det lika över både CPU och GPU.
<Silasle> Då är det väl PCMark 7 som gäller att testa med. Den testar ju nästan allt. även hårddisk med mera
<DrGrov> Men jag lägger inte in ett enda Windows för att testa sådant... :P=
<DrGrov> Hatar Windows så hårt som OS
<Silasle> ;)
<R2D21> +sova
<Silasle> Har börjat tycka om det mer och mer på sistone...
<Silasle> R2D21: gonatt!
<DrGrov> Silasle: Visst ser det fint ut egentligen, håller med om det. Dock inte alls lika sexigt att använda som en Linux dist med oavsett GNOME/KDE/Fluxbox/Openbox/IceWM/XFCE osv osv.
<Silasle> Jag ska iallafall testa att köra folding en dag, bara för att testa. hoppas ndet inte rycker när man kommer hem. Får väl dra igång chassiefläkten på Jetmotorläge :)
<einand> DrGrov: cpu MHz		: 800.000
<einand> bogomips	: 3990.76
<einand> försöker lista ut hur den presterar vid 2.9Ghz
<DrGrov> einand: Vad körde du för kommando? Enbart cat /cpu/procinfo?
<einand> japp
<Peyam> hur säger man Ansökan på engelska?
<einand> applikation
<delhage> application
<Peyam> din ansökan blev godkänd
<einand> we aproved your application
<Peyam> your application is accepted?
<delhage> yes
<Peyam> men är inte application =program?
<DrGrov> Your application has been approved
<delhage> no
<DrGrov> Peyam: Det beror på hur akademiskt det skall bli. Formell eller informell kommunikation.
<DrGrov> Peyam: Jag skulle absolut använda "Your application has been approved".
<DrGrov> Peyam: Men du bestämmer ju förstås själv i vilket sammanhang det hör hemma.
<einand> beror väl på vad det är med
<einand> accepted känns mer antagen, och aproved är mer godkänd
<DrGrov> Jo, det beror på där också. Alltså i vilket sammanhang det hör hemma det han skall skriva och också åt vem.
<einand> hur kan man pina upp datorn
<einand> ghaaa
<einand> DrGrov: vi kan tävla i openssl speed
<DrGrov> Accepted är jo mera antagen eller också beviljad. Det är lite svårt att få fram ett vettigt
<DrGrov> einand: Alltså hur mycket bogomips fick du nu totalt?
<einand> DrGrov: det vet jag ju inte, eftersom jag bara kan testa i 800Mhz
<Peyam> finns inga bra jooomla template
<DrGrov> Jag har 4788.09 + 4787.52 + 4787.52 + 4787.53 = 19150,66 bogomips
<Silasle> DrGrov: det ska jag komma ihåg och testa min imorgon ;)
<DrGrov> Silasle: Men minns sedan också priset på maskinen jag betalade. Vad betalade du för din i5+
<DrGrov> ?
<Silasle> Totalt ~7000
<einand> alltså
<einand> det där procinfo är buggat
<einand> även när jag pumpar upp den till  2.9Ghz ser jag ingen skillnad
<DrGrov> einand: Nej, det är det nog inte ;-)
<einand> jo men 4000 stämmer inte
<DrGrov> Varje maskin jag testat på så stämmer det nog överens
<einand> isf är det jag som misslyckats med att dra upp den
<einand> inte en chans att i7 second generation
<einand> prestars så slött
<Silasle> einand: i7 2600?
<Silasle> DrGrov: den ska kosta 1700kr nu
<DrGrov> einand: Nej det kan ju nog inte stämma riktigt överens med verkligheten. Något som gått fel.
<DrGrov> einand: Vad hamnade du att betala för hela i7 paketet då?
<einand> runt 10.000
<DrGrov> Inte alls så farligt
<DrGrov> Jag har börjat snegla mig på en Mac Pro men det fan inte om jag skall satsa på en sådan nu ändå
<einand> på tok för dyr
<Silasle> Intels sandy bridge serie är ju jäkligt prisvärd
<einand> är sandy bridge jag har, tror jag
<Silasle> andra generationens är väl sandy bridge. Du borde ha i7 2600 då
<DrGrov> Nästa maskin jag köper eller lagar ihop så skall vara så top of the art så jag hinner inte ens ta en snus då jag skall göra vad som helst
<einand> 2630
<einand> har jag
<Silasle> Bärbar?
<einand> japp
<Silasle> Aha, då så
<DrGrov> einand: Tror du vore värt att köpa en ny acku till en IBM Thinkpad X40?
<realubot> DrGrov: boot to RAM så får du ett snabbt system.
<Silasle> Blev lite rädd att du skulle vinna. (jag är ironisk)
<einand> japp?
<einand> Silasle: jag kommer vinna
<einand> bör iaf kunna klämma upp den till över 10k bogomips
<Silasle> De bärbara är väl knappast lika bra
<realubot> [Spooky]: [20:24:53] Completed 1293550 out of 2000000 steps  (64%)
<realubot> [20:40:15] Completed 1300000 out of 2000000 steps  (65%)
<realubot> [21:27:18] Completed 1320000 out of 2000000 steps  (66%)
<DrGrov> einand: Det är ju inte säkert dock om jag inte uippgraderar
<realubot> Nu har den segat ner igen. :(
<einand> vad är en acku
<Silasle> Batteri?
<DrGrov> einand: Acku = ackumulator. Eller batteri eller wtf dom nu heter :)
<einand> ok
<einand> säg det då
<DrGrov> realubot: Då borde jag få mera bogomips?
<einand> misstänkte det, men osäker
<DrGrov> einand: Ja ja, bli inte en surkärring nu ;-)
<realubot> DrGrov: Vad? Mer bogomips för vad?
<Silasle> Skulle inte bogomips bara mäta processorn?
<DrGrov> realubot: Om jag kör boot to RAM så får jag snabbare system och mera bogomips
<realubot> Jag vet inte vad bogomips mäter ö.h.t.
<DrGrov> Helvete också, jag skall över 20.000 bogomips nuuuu
<einand> realubot: beräkningskapacitet på en cpu
<DrGrov> Jag måste skaffa nya Opterons
<Silasle> DrGrov: överklockning!
<realubot> DrGrov: Det vet jag inte men istället för att ha filsystemet på hårddisken så lägger du ju det i RAM. RAM-minnet är ju mycket snabbare än hdd:n så det är väl där vinsten ligger.
<DrGrov> Silasle: Jo det kunde jag ju göra direkt i BIOSen. Tror jag kör dem lite för lågt för tillfället.
<realubot> einand: Ok.
<einand> realubot: beror väl på vad man gör
<DrGrov> realubot: Har ju dock root partitionen på min OCZ Core 32GB SSD så tror nog ram minnet inte är lika snabbt
<einand> funderar på att köpa 4GB ram till, till min laptop bara för jag kan
<realubot> einand: Vad menar du nu?
<realubot> DrGrov: RAM-minnet är väl snabbare än en ssd?
<einand> realubot: japp
<DrGrov> realubot: Bootar upp + skriver in lösenord + kommer in i KDE med ultra high inställningar i Appereance + kör terminalen och skriver htop på under 40 sek
<einand> ssd är värdelöst
<einand> enda gången man vinner nått på ssd, är vid boot, ananrs ger det ingen som helst vinst
<einand> så länge du inte bearbetar typ miljoner med små filer
<DrGrov> einand: Det gör det visst en stor skillnad sedan under användning också
<realubot> DrGrov: Jo, men vad jag menar är att om du ska gå in för att ha ett riktigt snabbt system så är kanske boot to ram rätt väg att gå istället för snabb prolle o.s.v.
<einand> DrGrov: knappt märkbar
<Silasle> Öppna programm går snabbare
<DrGrov> einand: Håller nog absolut inte med i det du säger men visst om du tror så.
<einand> svårt att tänka mig man märker någon större skillnad
<einand> DrGrov: jag har benchmarkat och testat ett gång ssd i labbmiljö
<einand> så jag talar av erfarenheter
<einand> ett gäng
<tiina> hej
<DrGrov> einand: Tror du verkligen jag give a fuck om du testat i labbmiljö vilket inte ens är nära på vad du eller jag har för specs på våra maskiner? ROFL
<realubot> einand: Enligt folk på #hardware så beror det väldigt mycket på vilken ssd man har. Vissa ssd är inte bättre än vanlig hdd medan andra är betydligt bättre.
<einand> DrGrov: exalt identisk maskin mot vad jag har nu
<realubot> tiina: Hallå.
<einand> realubot: testade 35st ssd diskar
<DrGrov> realubot: Jo, det är stort skillnad på vilken SSD disk man har.
<einand> visserligen 9 månader sedan nu
<tiina> jag undrar om någon här kan säga om jag ska installera i ubuntu ati stängd från AMD/ATI drive eller den som finns i ubuntu redan klart?
<einand> så kanske dags att göra ett igen
<Silasle> SSD gör skillnad. Men de är inte värda sitt pris
<realubot> Det var länge sedan jag snackade ssd i #hardware också.
<einand> Silasle: gör skillnad, men inte någon du direkt märker av
<einand> och vid större filer, är ssd ganska mycket långsamare
<realubot> tiina: Titta under Additional Drivers i Ubuntus meny.
<DrGrov> Jag skall i fortsättningen bara köpa SSDn för allt jag behöver. Inget mera "vanliga" hårddiskar.
<tiina> realubot: vad är det?
<realubot> tiina: Om drivrutinen finns där så är rekommendationen att installera därifrån.
<einand> jag beräknar att det kommer dröja 2-3 år innan jag anser ssd diskar är något att ha
<tiina> men updateringen av ati senare?
<einand> men så kör jag också rätt krävande miljöer
<realubot> tiina: Det är ett program som gör det enkelt att installera grafikortets proprietära drivrutin.
<DrGrov> einand: Du menar att det jag kör inte är "krävande"? ;-)
<tiina> ok finns det ett ppa adress för den?
<Silasle> einand: Testat intel srt (tror jag det hette)
<DrGrov> Vad
<DrGrov> Vad är det med er svenskar då ni inte kan skriva rätt på en/ett? :)
<einand> Silasle: vär väl dom som kom i höstas?
<Silasle> Ja, Z68 moderkorten
<realubot> tiina: Det finns default i Ubuntu.
<realubot> Du behöver inte lägga till PPA:t.
<Silasle> einand: Som cachar hårddisken till SSD`n
<tiina> jag förstår inte kommer den med i ubuntu från början...hårdvaran?
<tiina> var ser jag default ubuntu?
<einand> Silasle: funderat på att testa, låter som en smidig kompremiss
<realubot> tiina: http://communities.vmware.com/servlet/JiveServlet/showImage/2-1749635-14079/Additional_Drivers.png
<realubot> tiina: Så ser det ut. Hårdvarudrivrutiner tror jag det heter på sv.
<tiina> okey då kan jag alltså aktivera propritära också?
<Silasle> einand: Har du möjlighet så gör gärna det, verkar ha fått rätt vettiga recencioner. har dock inte testat själv
<realubot> tiina: Också?
<tiina> uppdateras den automatiskt i ubuntu då?
<einand> Silasle: skrivit ner det iaf
<realubot> tiina: Jag rekommenderar att du aktiverar rekommenderad proprietär drivrutin till ditt grafikkort i Hårdvarudrivrutiner (Additional drivers).
<tiina> annan fråga då.....vilken adobeflash? vilken adobe reader?
<tiina> tack....den uppdateras då inte
<Silasle> einand: :) Testa dock inte lucid virtu. Du kommer må illa av hur dåligt det är ;)
<realubot> tiina: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<realubot> tiina: SÃ¥ installerar du Flash.
<realubot> tiina: Adobe Reader behöver du normalt inte då Evince i Ubuntu läser pdf-filer.
<realubot> tiina: Evince ingår som standard i Ubuntu.
<tiina> tack då ska jag fortsätta att installera......jo en sak till hur laddar jag bäst nya ubuntu på usb stickan?
<realubot> tiina: Använd Unetbootin eller Ubuntus program Startup Disk Creator.
<einand> umetbootin är värdelöst
<tiina> Kallas det att boota? eller bios eller ladda ubuntu i den?
<realubot> tiina: Tanka ner iso-filen på hdd och skapa ett bootbart USB-minne med Unetbootin (välj att använda en iso-fil och leta upp din iso-fil i Unetbootins meny).
<realubot> einand: Hur gör du då?
<Silasle> unetbootin duger väl?
<einand> buggar jämt
<tiina> tack
<tiina> God Natt
<DrGrov> Är det vanligt med mycket såna där frågor som blev just ställda?
<realubot> tiina: boota är när BIOS (Basic Input Output System) på moderkortet sparkar igång hårddisken, CD, USB-minnet eller vad du nu väljer att läsa in ett system från.
<DrGrov> Att Ubuntu på något vis har blivit mindre geek?
<DrGrov> realubot: Tyvärr, du missade henne :(
<einand> helt sjukt, köpte en ny dator, avinstallerat en massa skit redan, ändå är 50GB av disken använd
<realubot> TheG0blin: BIOS är ett operativsystem som finns installerat på ditt moderkort.
<realubot> TheG0blin: Äsch.
<realubot> Fel.
<einand> realubot: jo, beror väl på hur man ser det
<einand> bios är väl inte direkt ett operativsystem
<DrGrov> jag tror jag skall tänka om min strategi i Linux distarnas värld. Måste få mera geek och hardcore känslan.
<einand> eftersom det inte stöder att man installerar drivrutiner
<realubot> Jag har haft stora problem att skapa bootbara USB med Unetbootin faktiskt. Jag fick göra om proceduren flera ggr innan det fungerade och jag gjorde knappast fel.
<einand> DrGrov: då skall du inte hänga i ubuntu, testa *bsd
<einand> realubot: japp, buggar hela tiden
<realubot> Hur ska man förklara BIOS då?
<Maxjiiiiiizy> Lä lä, länkääää
<einand> bios är som hjärnstammen, sköter det mest basic i datorn
<einand> ser till så den startar
<DrGrov> Vilken film skall jag ta från min Video on Demand butik nu? 300, Gladiator eller The Next Three Days?
<einand> DrGrov: telia eller comhem?
<DrGrov> einand: Minns du inte att jag är fortfarande boende i Finland? :)
<einand> just det
<einand> DrGrov: vem är leverantör av VoD c+?
<DrGrov> einand: Min operatör, Elisa.
<Usr_dir-92-1> 3 next days?
<einand> inte operatören, leverantören av filmer
<DrGrov> einand: Servicen med IPTV + VoD är av Elisa och heter Elisa Viihde. Makuuni heter videobutiken som dom plockar hem från. Kan nog beställa C+Play eller ViaPlay åt mig men skall göra det imorgon då jag skall in till operatören Elisa och få lite discounts osv.
<einand> ok
<einand> själv har jag C+Play
<DrGrov> Usr_dir-92-1: Russell Crowes nya film. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1458175/
<DrGrov> einand: Jag tänkte att det vore riktigt bra att skaffa. Har det varit bra? Får du in sport också då eller enbart filmer, serier?
<Usr_dir-92-1> Jag vet vilken det är, inte ny, remake av "pour elle" fransk film
<Usr_dir-92-1> Jag föreslog den...
<einand> jag har alla sportkanaler, eftersom det är billigare än utan
<einand> men tittar aldrig
<einand> fick någon super deal med telia, 75 kanler för 199kr + play på alla
<DrGrov> Usr_dir-92-1: Ok, alltså det är en remake. Kanske den är ändå bra. Har alltid gillat Russell Crowe som skådespelare.
<einand> titar aldrig på tablå-tv
<DrGrov> einand: Ok, jag skall nog också ta det där C+ paketet då jag får med C+Play också och något annat. Skall kolla mera imorgon, det var rätt billigt nu om jag minns rätt + känner dom bra där vid Elisa.
<DrGrov> einand: Fick nu direkt 2 mån gratis på Elisa Viihde + gratis filmer + eventuellt mera gratismånader + gratis kanalpaket så jag är jättenöjd. Sparar ca. 100kr (10€) på bredbandskostnaden nu.
<einand> :)
<einand> undra hur lång tid det dröjer, innan man vant sig vid att vara halvt döv på ena örat
<DrGrov> einand: Undrar dock om den jag känner där lägger in C+ paketet för typ 6 mån gratis? Han skall sluta jobbet där, vore perfekt han skulle lägga in en massa gratis direkt nu förrän han slutar. Går ju inte att ändra på det sedan mera då han godkänt det.
<einand> DrGrov: är olagligt om han lägger in det.
<einand> 12:35:27 [freenode] -Martinp23(martinp23@freenode/staff/martinp23)- [Global Notice] Hi folks. In preparation for some maintenance, we need to do a bit of re-hubbing. This is going to basically involve nearly all of EU splitting from US - so it's going to be noisy. Sorry for the inconvenience, and I'll send another message
<einand>           when we're done.
<Silasle> God natt!
<DrGrov> einand: På vilket vis då?
<einand> DrGrov: ?
<DrGrov> einand: Men han kan ju lägga in det som goodwill
<einand> ok
<DrGrov> einand: Alltså han förklarade det så att han kan lägga dit extra för att jag är en bra kund åt dom
<einand> ok
<einand> tja, inte ditt fel oavsätt så
<DrGrov> einand: Ger dom ca. 1000kr per månad för att ta hand om mig som kund
<DrGrov> Nej, inte mitt fel vilket är lugnt. Goodwill funkar bra så länge han kan motivera det. Fick t.om. bytt HTC Sensationen hos dom fast det gått 10 dagar över 7 dagars returpolicyn utan någon kostnad.
<DrGrov> Sorry för off-topic nu igen
<Usr_dir-92-1> DrGrov: dom menar att remaken är bättre tror jag. Förlåt för att det tog tid att svara...
<Usr_dir-92-1> Kommer det bli netsplit?
<DrGrov> Usr_dir-92-1: Inga problem att det tog länge, har inte hunnit beställa filmen ännu då jag inte ens gå in på IPTV boxen :)
<Usr_dir-92-1> Okej, jag har själv C-film play hos telia och älskar att ha boxen via bredbandet ^^
<DrGrov> Jag har också min box via bredband ;-)
<realubot> Nu har jag seedat Lubuntu 11.04 med ratio 305. :D
<realubot> Det är inte illa.
<DrGrov> realubot: Hur snabbt uppladdningsspeed har du?
<realubot> 10 upp och 100 ner.
<DrGrov> realubot: Ok, har du alltid Linux distar på seedning?
<realubot> Ja, i stort sett.
<DrGrov> realubot: NÃ¥got annat? ;-)
<realubot> Nope.
<realubot> DrGrov: Eller vad menar du?
<realubot> Jag seedar bara linuxdistros.
<DrGrov> realubot: Alltså jag menar typ PDFs osv. Men jo, lugnt.
<realubot> Typ 30 st.
<DrGrov> Söker efter LinuxJournal tidningar osv. men skall väl hitta
<realubot> DrGrov: Inget annat än linuxdistros.
<realubot> DrGrov: Finns väl på TPB?
<DrGrov> realubot: Jo, förstod nog det i början redan
<DrGrov> realubot: Njaa, det är klent där :(
<DrGrov> Nej, nu filmdags. Ha d bra allihopa
<realubot> "The website keeps a comprehensive archive of back issues, with content more than 6 months old available as a free download in PDF format."
<realubot> Linux Magazine.
<maxjezy> är wep sämre kryptering än wpa
<maxjezy> även om de har samma lösenord
<maxjezy> lösenordet är fiskmus12
<maxjezy> och, är det ett tillräckligt starkt lösenord?
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2`> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<maxjezy> Philip5, ?
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-20
<realubot> Firefox och Internet Explorer har tappat många användare 2008-2012. Safari och Chrome växer så det knakar.
<realubot> Det händer helt klart grejer på webbläsarmarknaden.
<realubot> Hur mycket datatrafik kräver vanligt surf (ej video), mail och IRC per månad?
<realubot> Hur många GB?
<gecko> Ännu en dag i väntans tider har tagit sin början-
<gecko> Jisses. Nu börjar dom tokskrika ut böner igen via jättehögtalarna
<Screedo> godmorgon
<gecko> Med lite tur så verkar det inte bli så gräsligt hett här idag i Yozgat
<phnom> Morrn
<gecko> Men enligt prognosen så blir det desto värre from onsdag och framåt :(
<gecko> Om det finns någon form av Gud så ser Han till att jag kan åka hem denna vecka
<Screedo> skulle nog bli 27-30 grader his mig i södra skåne.
<Screedo> eller mellan skåne är det mer :P
<phnom> Ush, tur att det är AC på kontoret.
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> har ledigt denna vecka så den kan bli en tur till badet.
<coffe> morrn
<NeverW8[M]> Godmorgon alla! :)
<phnom> Posten jobbar alldeles för långsamt ibland, speciellt på helgerna.
<NeverW8[M]> Vad tänker du på då? phnom
<NeverW8[M]> Btw, finns det någon säker online-web ssh sida?
<phnom> NeverW8[M]: Ja, jag vill ju ha mitt paket så snabbt som möjligt, och eftersom de inte jobbar på helgen så måste jag vänta tills idag.
<phnom> Så nu sitter jag och refreshar godssökningssidan för good measure.
<NeverW8[M]> kör något script som hämtar informationen sen skickar ett meddelande till dig när det finns
<NeverW8[M]> :P
<NeverW8[M]> Byggde ett liknande när jag bodde i stockholm och ville ha ut en viss tid från sl busslinje.
<phnom> watch { wgetta sidan och greppa "willys" } ;)
<NeverW8[M]> Finns det något default ssh shit i windows? Finns det i powershell?
<Screedo> du får använda putty
<NeverW8[M]> Screedo: Är låst i datorn
<NeverW8[M]> kommer inte åt att hämta hem putty
<Screedo> hämta från en annan dator?
<Screedo> du kan köra putty från ett usb minne också.
<Screedo> nu kallar duschen, hörs senare.
<NeverW8[M]> Ok, bye Screedo  :) tack ändå
<coffe> Barre,  --> http://ipv6.he.net/certification/create_badge.php?pass_name=coffe&badge=1
<Acidflash|> coffe: Har du fått tröjan än då? =)
<Dynamit> Goddag hur är läget idag då?
<coffe> Acidflash|,  vilken tröja ?
<Acidflash|> coffe: Du får en tröjja av dom när du har blivit Sage..
<Acidflash|> Dock kan de ta en stund, fick vänta i drygt två år på min =)
<Dynamit> LoL 2 år
<Acidflash|> http://blog.quux.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/he-front.jpg http://blog.quux.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/he-back.jpg
<Dynamit> segaste leveransen jag har hört talas om hitintills
<Dynamit> fn som den tröjan ser ut så tar det inte ens 15min. att trycka det
<coffe> Acidflash|,  jaha .. haha okey ..
<Dynamit> hur mor du idag då Coffe?
<Dynamit> mår
<Dynamit> fn jag råkar fortfarande träffa fel bokstäver på laptopen över 4 år sedan
<coffe> Dynamit,  jorå mår nog bra
<Dynamit> ok det är ju bra det, fn vad datorer kan vara beroende av drivrutinerna
<Dynamit> jag har Nvidia GeForce GTX580 i den stora datorn, fick jätte låga FPS jämfört emot genomsnitts FPS, bytte till senaste Beta drivrutinerna så fick jag helt plötsligt omkring 70-85FPS på spel jag förut fick bara fåniga 24FPS
<Dynamit> Nä nu får min kompis vakna så jag kan åka till han så vi får det gjort som vi har planerat göra idag
<NeverW8[M]> Dynamit: Vilket spel var det och vilket OS kör du?
<Dynamit> På den maskinen så kör jag Windows 7 (förlåt fader för att jag har syndat) men har virtuella maskiner i den som tröst
<NeverW8[M]> Ok, jag har börjat köra spel i linux
<NeverW8[M]> Måste säga att det fungerar förvånasvärt bra
<NeverW8[M]> :P
<Dynamit> spelen var World Of Warcraft leaching King (med dual screen) och Starcraft II
<Dynamit> den som fick störst skillnaden var World Of Warcraft leaching King
<NeverW8[M]> Ah ok
<NeverW8[M]> 270 fps i Portal 2 och 240 i Team fortress 2 (går att få bättre)
<Dynamit> Jag kan få bättre men största problemet är drivrutinerna
<Dynamit> Windows är så jäkla beroende av dem
<Dynamit> sedan kör jag ju inte direkt optimalt
<NeverW8[M]> Dynamit: Håller med dig där, jag har 560 ti gigabyte, vet du om betan är bättre?
<NeverW8[M]> I linux då det vill säga
<Dynamit> nix men märkte stor skillnad som sagt på min maskin i mitt rum
<NeverW8[M]> Gått bort helt ifrån windouche faktiskt, inte så jätte svårt som jag trodde
<NeverW8[M]> Men det är väl efter tycke och smak..
<Dynamit> nej men ska man spela så är det rätt irriterande för då ska man patcha modifera och ha sig jätte mycket för en hel del spel och program
<NeverW8[M]> Kan göra allt som förut, förutom att spela bf3
<NeverW8[M]> men det spelar jag ändå itne
<Dynamit> för att tex. spela WoW så måste man vad jag vet modifera i registret och ha sig plus att man inte kan spela i fullskärms läge
<NeverW8[M]> Dynamit:  Jag har knappt gjort något, jag spelar sc2, d3 och teamfortress utan några mods
<NeverW8[M]> Dock vet jag inte hur wow fungerar
<Dynamit> men de kan ju ha ändrat det sedan jag vet att någon prövade det
<NeverW8[M]> Dynamit: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1922
<Dynamit> om du tittar på bilden så är det i fönster läge
<Dynamit> var en av bitarna jag nämnde förut
<NeverW8[M]> Kan man inte köra borderless?
<NeverW8[M]> och dem kör i windowed för printscreen
<NeverW8[M]> Iaf var jag tvungen att göra det när jag skulle submita
<Dynamit> knappast för sist jag vet något som jag läste på så var man tvungen att spela i fönsterläge för att lyckas
<NeverW8[M]> Hmm, jag spelar mina fullscreen eller borderless
<Dynamit> spela spelet i spelbart prestanda åtminstånde men det var ett tag sedan
<NeverW8[M]> Jag vet att folk kör wow i linux, och att det fungerar bra
<NeverW8[M]> men windows kanske är bra för dig :)
<Dynamit> skämtar du men det finns tyvärr sina fördelar
<Dynamit> men inte matar jag de med pengar för det
<NeverW8[M]> Jag hatar alla saker kring windows, men det är bara för jag kör linux fullt ut nu.  och jag irreterar mig på alla saker som itne går att ändra
<Dynamit> som tex. Slysoft AnyDvD HD funkar inte i wine jag har prövat det går bra att installera men drivrutinerna sätter krokben för sig
<NeverW8[M]> Eller att det inte finns en enda jävla vettig IRC klient till windouche
<Dynamit> Du jag irriterar mig på det med men jag lyckas nästan alltid modifera det jag vill ändå
<Dynamit> fast det kräver sin mödan ja
<NeverW8[M]> Mjo
<NeverW8[M]> Jag personligen tycker bara det är roligare med linux, men det är bara min åsikt.  Alla får ha sin egen :)
<Dynamit> sist jag körde Adobe Dreamviewer så sågt det för jäklit ut i wine
<Dynamit> tyvärr
<NeverW8[M]> Jag använder inte Dreamviewer, tycker verkligen inte om det
<NeverW8[M]> Mest för att jag är van att skriva all kod själv
<Dynamit> Jag kan skriva allt själv men ärligt så är jag för lat
<Barre> coffe: vad är det?
<NeverW8[M]> Dynamit: Roligare att skriva själv :)
<NeverW8[M]> Lär dig bättre också!
<Dynamit> Linux är roligare ja, men som sagt finns vissa saker som hållen en som bojor när man ska göra vissa saker, men en dag ska jag nog lyckas kapa bena mer eller mindre helt och hållet ifrån M$
<NeverW8[M]> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=183
<NeverW8[M]> Du gör som du vill, det är dit eget val
<NeverW8[M]> :)
<realubot> Gör som jag. Kör Windows i VirtualBox istället så fungerar alla Windows-program ordentligt.
<NeverW8[M]> realubot: +1
<realubot> Det kostar lite mer av datorns resurser men det är det värt, tycker jag. RAM-minne brukar det finnas gott om i en modern dator. Och ska man göra något väldigt krävande så kanske dualboot är att föredra.
<Dynamit> jag har inte så mycket ram-minne realubot bara 8-GiB
<Dynamit> sedan att det är 1333MHz är en annan sak
<realubot> Dynamit: Jag har 4GB.
<Dynamit> Hade de 1333MHz jag köpte först funkat till 100% med mitt moderkort så hade jag haft åtminstånde 12GiB om inte det var 16-GiB till och med
<realubot> 8 GB räcker gott och väl för att köra Windows virtuellt i Ubuntu om du inte ska köra väldigt krävande program. Tänk på att datorn (grafikkortet) måste stödjas av VirtualBox hårdvaruaccelerering för att grafikeffekter ska fungera.
<Dynamit> förlåt jag hade vist bara 1st 4GiB modul och hade tänkt utöka till moderkortets max kapacitet
<Dynamit> av den gammla ram-minnet vill säga
<realubot> Dynamit: Det räcker med 4GB också.
<Dynamit> nu vet jag att det sitter 8GiB DDR3 1333MHz
<realubot> Jag kör Office-paketet i Windows i vbox i Ubuntu. Jag avsätter 2GB till Windows (och 2GB till Ubuntu).
<realubot> Det fungerar hr bra som helst att meka i MS Office samtidigt som jag surfar, ircar, chattar, mailar m.m. i Ubuntu.
<Dynamit> det mest omständiga är att skulle jag installera Linux istället så måste jag ställa om på 3 datorer delningen på Direct Connect klienter så ska de indexera typ 2,5TB på nytt och sedan ska jag indexera helt och hållet ifrån början
<Dynamit> så den maskinen får nog vara som den är tills jag måste installera om och då får jag se hur jag gör
<realubot> Dynamit: Eller så lägger du av med olagligheterna innan du åker dit.
<Dynamit> olagligt har jag sagt att det är upphovsrätts skyddat matrial jag har?
<Dynamit> mer en vad jag viste
<realubot> Dynamit: Du kanske har 2,5TB Word-dokument?
<Dynamit> vem vet jag kanske har jäklit många Linux dist. och låt mig se jäkla massa homebrew till olika konsoller
<Dynamit> och låt mig se källkoden till en hel del program som är i öppen källkod
<Dynamit> listan kan göras lång på helt lagliga saker att dela ut via p2p nätverk
 * epzil0n håller med, p2p/fildelning är nödvändigtvis inte upphovsrättsskyddat meterial
<Dynamit> så realubot sluta dra alla över en kant tack
<epzil0n> :D
<Dynamit> men nu ska jag till en kompis och få mitt Xbox360S modifierat så jag har trippla nand minnen
<Dynamit> för att kunna hålla på med homebrew och annat gått
<epzil0n> hehe
<Dynamit> om ddu nu skulle få för dig att påstå att det är olagligt realubot
<realubot> "Nätmobbningen kan bekämpas genom böter som Datainspektionen ska hantera, det är ett förslag som kom in till regeringen i december förra året men som fortfarande inte har behandlats."
<realubot> https://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=83&artikel=5237622
<Dynamit> det är inte mobbing det är bara sanningen
<Dynamit> men som sagt ska till en kompis ha det bra
<realubot> Dynamit: Det var inte riktat till dig.
<realubot> Jag läste bara nyheten precis och delade med mig av informationen ...
<realubot> Dynamit: Är det lagligt? Att modifiera Xbox360?
<NeverW8[M]> Lol på artikeln
<realubot> Jag tror inte Microsoft uppskattar ditt tripplande.
<NeverW8[M]> Guild wars 2, tror ni det kommer fungerar under linux?
<NeverW8[M]> Nvm
<epzil0n> the man and the myth https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uFMMXRoSxnA#!
<nighter> aahh första dan på kontoret sen sommarens intåg.
<nighter> känns segt.
<einand> Donerat en bild till wikipedia http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Stor_Husspinde_by_ein.jpg ;)
<coffe> såg en sån igår med.. fast krypterar min device just nu , så kan inte visa.
<epzil0n> yees min nya SGS III är på väg! <3
<epzil0n> fett på najs :D
<coffe> epzil0n,  bra telefon .. troligen kommer JB vilken dag som helst.
<antii> eller i slutet på månaden
<nighter> nyfiken vad vinner man på JB SGB ? Är den inte redan ganska öppen. Förstår på iphone den är ju cp låst. Kan man inte installera det man vill endå?
<nighter> Samsung galaxy even.
<epzil0n> coffe: jo jag hörde det, slängde in JB på min galaxy tab och jag gillar det skarpt men sålde ju av den nu när jag bestämde mig för en ny lur istället ;)
<deekeff> har det kommit ny miui baserad på JB ?
<epzil0n> ska köpa en Nexux 7 så småningom istället :P
<deekeff> <3 MIUI
<epzil0n> deekeff: helt ok, men man ska ha hårdvara för den ROM:en och det kommer jag ha nu men ska inte pilla med den innan garantin gått ut tänkte jag, om jag nu kan hålla mig vill säga.. skaffar väl root access om man nu kan återställa den enkelt till stock ROM?
<deekeff> epzil0n: hehe jag rootar alltid mina samma dag som jag skaffar :D
<epzil0n> har en xperia ray nu och där är det ju kört när man väl låst upp boot loadern
<epzil0n> deekeff: hehe :)
<epzil0n> ska bara vänta in JB först :P
<deekeff> ah gör d. miui har alltid funnits för de telefoner jag haft. älskart
<epzil0n> CM10 var najs också men MIUI känns mer som KDE typ ;)
<einand> Tog 5 minuter så hade någon pillat in min bild som officel bild på wikipedia http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stor_husspindel
<epzil0n> spännande :P
<coffe> blir nog en nexus 7 här med
<einand> Jag fundera på n7 men tror jag kör på en ipad3 i stället
 * phnom fick sin transformer infinity idag
<Barre> coffe: vad var det med den där badgen du skickade?
<coffe> Barre,  jag har tråkigt å certade mig :P
<Barre> coffe: hahaha....
<coffe> Barre,  har ju redan bästa certet .. <-- Did help Barre  :P
<Barre> hahaha...
<coffe> Barre,  :)  men har ju testat , så nu vet jag det fungerar
<coffe> någon som vet hur man på enklaste sätt portforward lokal port 1053 till lokalport 53 ?
<gecko> Hur lever livet i gamla Sverige?
<Barre> värmebölja, ssjukt behablig temperatur så att de utlyst obligatorisk semester. Bästa veckan på hela året gecko  ;)
<gecko> :) LÃ¥ter perfekt
<Barre> själv då?
<gecko> Jo tack. Sitter i Yozgat Turkiet och väntar. +23 nu. Det är för varmt på dagarna för mig
<gecko> +37 i centrum idag. tvi vale
<Barre> låter inte allt för jobbigt.. på väg hemåt nu?
<gecko> Tyvärr inte. Men hoppas att jag kan åka hem i slutet av veckan
<Barre> hemlängtan alltså =)
<gecko> Barre< Inte jobbigt? Inser du att jag bor i Lappland och har drivis även på sommaren :D
<Barre> gecko: hahaa... -5 grader är t-shirt väder alltså?
<gecko> Perfekt väderlek. Inte så mycket mygg då
<Barre> som HeMan... går i t-shirt innan vitsipporna blommar
<gecko> :) En klok man
<gecko> Ett problem här är att dom inte förstår engelska. Har varit in på några sk dataaffärer. Men dom fattar inte vad jag vill ha
<gecko> Och utbudet är mycket sparsamt
<Barre> njea.. grundproblemet är att du inte kan Turkiska vilket inte blir enklare av att de inte kan engelska...
<gecko> Helt rätt. Jag kan inte Turkiska. Men engelska anses som allenarådande
<Barre> =)
<gecko> Försökte hitta en wifi-router. Helt omöjligt
<einand> gecko: vad skall den klara?
<gecko> einand<  :) Vad brukar en wifi-router ska klara?
<einand> så, 1Mbs router duger för dig, utan några som helst nätverksportar då
<gecko> einand< Visst. Men det finns inga att köpa
<einand> nähäpp
<gecko> Det som gäller här är tydligen bara ADSL
<einand> ok, verkar enklare att ställa frågan så här då, vad skall den inte klara?
<gecko> einand< Jag vill bara ha wifi i lägenheten där vi bor. Har en kabel hit med K5-kontakt. Och det funkar inte med wifi för ADSL. Eller hur?
<HeMan> gecko: jag kör TP-LINK 1043, tycker den funkar bra
<christoffer> Flesta ADSL modem jag har sett här hemma i Sverige de senaste åren har WiFi router funktionailitet inbyggt
<Barre> HeMan: problemet är att gecko inte hittar en affär i turkiet där de säljer en wifi-router
<HeMan> Barre: ah!
<einand> skall den klarar 802.11a/g/n eller kombination av det
<gecko> Ni fattar inte vad jag menar tydligen. ADSL har en vanlig telefonplugg. En uttag för en nätverkskabel
<einand> konstigt, tyckte inte dom gjorde annat än att sälja billig elektronik där nere
<gecko> Inte i denna håla 3,5 timma från Ankara
<Barre> einand: problemet är inte att de inte säljer wifi-routers, problemet är att gecko inte hittar någon ;P
<gecko> Rätt
<einand> ok, låter mer troligt dock
<einand> är det språket som gör det kanske?
<gecko> Finns enbart router för inkoppling av ADSL
<einand> känns väldigt konstigt
<HeMan> någon som vet om puppet kan uppdatera filer på mastern utifrån vilka klienter man har? (ping andol)
<einand> gecko: hur länge är du där nere då?
<gecko> Hur många kartonger tror ni jag öppnat?
<einand> gecko: två
<gecko> einand< För länge. Men hoppas jag kan åka hem inom 2 veckor
<gecko> Jag har varit bakom diskarna och nagelfart vareviga router. Bara för ADSL
<Barre> gecko: skriv ut en papperslapp med beskrining på vad du vill ha från google-translate och ha med dig ut på stan...
<Barre> gecko: Merhaba, ben İsveç ve ben bir ADSL yönlendirici arıyorum bir kablosuz erişim noktası olarak overpriced Çalışıyor. Ben Böyle bir cihaz nerede bulabileceğimi öğrenmek için?
<Barre> ingen aning om ifall det är korrekt eller inte.. men det kanske fungerar
<Barre> =)
<gecko> Barre< Hm. Inte så dumt tips iof. Men jag har inte tagit med mig någon skrivare :)
<gecko> Nu fattar jag. Jag skriver för hand det du angett :)
<gecko> Copy
<gecko> Tack
<Barre> hehe...   bli inte förvånad om du kommer hem med två getter och en påse kålrötter istället ;P
<gecko> :D
<Barre> det ser lite konstigt ut.. mitt i meningen står det "overpriced" är det ett turkiskt ord??
<Barre> nej.. det verkar det inte vara.. "so much for google translate..."
<andol> HeMan: Hur menar du?
<HeMan> andol: tänkte att varje gång man lägger till en ny klient så uppdaterar puppet-mastern en munin och/eller en nagios-fil så man får övervakning på den nya maskinen utan att behöva handjaga något
<andol> HeMan: Tittat något på Stored Configurations? Ifall jag inte missminner mig helt så gör det sig bra för att i sin tur generera Nagios, etc.
<HeMan> andol: ah, verkar vara ungefär det jag letar efter
<Screedo> godkväll
<deekeff> guten tag
<Al_Bundy> zup bitches? :)
<Dynamit> realubot ja det är lagligt sedan att jag bryter emot online avtalet skiter jag i
<Dynamit> för så länge jag inte har accepterad online avtalet så har jag inte begått avtals brott
<Barre> larsemil_: några tips på hur jag får fart på min roundcube? tycker den är lite seg
<Sp00kan> En fråga, jag kan inget om programmering, men om jag skulle vilja hjälpa till Ubuntu Sverige, vad kan jag göra?
<Sp00kan> Inget tydligen? :P
<Barre> Sp00kan: kul, jag är övertygad om att det finns mängder med saker att hjälpa till med
<Barre> Sp00kan: kontakta Håkan (http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-se) som är kontaktperson, allternativt skriv i forumet om att du finn till förfogande http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/index.php?loco
<Sp00kan> Barre: Jepp, kikar in där och kollar.. ;)
<Screedo> Barre: du som sysslar med lagring, borde man sätta upp en raid 5 som man använder som extra hdd till sina virtuella maskiner?
<Screedo> så när man skapar en ny virtuell hdd så tar man utrymme av raiden.
<Barre> Screedo: det kan man absolut göra.. faktum är att det är precis så jag gör =)
<Screedo> nice.
<Screedo> sitter med mina två vboxar och klurar och trixar hit och dit för att försöka få den bästa konfigurationen.
<Barre> Screedo: eller rättare sagt.. jag har en LVM på den raiden och varje ny virtuell instans får en logisk volym från den
<Screedo> kör vbox img på ssd disk. tänkte sedan sätta upp en raid 5 och dela det utrymmet mellan mina cboxar.
<Screedo> vboxar*
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> min tanke är att köra mina 2-3 vboxar på en ssd och sedan köra all lagring på en raid5.
<Barre> jag kör inte vbox, men jag antar att den kan mappa en block-device till den virtuella maskinen istälet för att skapa en img-fil.
<Screedo> så ar jag bara ett snapshot av mina vboxar så rasar ngåot så är det bara att trycka in en ny hdd och så dra igång dem igen.
<Screedo> har fått min znc bouncer att fugnera idag i alla fall :)
<Screedo> fungera*
<Screedo> Barre: vad kör du som host OS till dina virtuella maskiner?
<Barre> Screedo: debian, på det har jag proxmox
<Screedo> ok
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> hur är det att ha semester?
<Philip5> jobbigt?
<Barre> win 12
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<swecarp> det är jobbigt en masssa data fix bara
<Philip5> swecarp: lika bra du börjar jobba igen
<Buse> Tjenare killar fick ett problem när jag körde "sudo apt-get update" fick då följande: W: Ett fel inträffade vid verifiering av signaturen. Förrådet har inte uppdaterats och de tidigare indexfilerna kommer att användas. GPG-fel: http://repository.spotify.com stable InRelease: Följande signaturer kunde inte verifieras för att den öppna nyckeln inte är tillgänglig: NO_PUBKEY 082CCEDF94558F59  W: Misslyckades med att hämta h
<Barre> Buse: nyckeln verkar vara gamal.. prova att lägga till nyckeln igen. sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 94558F59
<Buse> Barre:  ska jag skriva "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 94558F59" i Terminalen?
<Barre> precis
<Buse> fick detta
<Buse> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /tmp/tmp.0rKgLYAzT4 --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 94558F59 gpg: begär nyckeln 94558F59 från hkp-servern keyserver.ubuntu.com gpg: nyckel 94558F59: publika nyckeln "Spotify Public Repository Signing Key <operations@spotify.com>
<Barre> och fungerar en apt-get update nu då?
<Buse> godis det funkar
<Buse> fick nte fram något
<Buse> tack Barre
<Barre> Buse: nema problema.. kul att det löste sig =)
<David-A> just på tv "Sista bilen på bandet" Kunskapskanalen 22:00-22:45, en bilfabrik i Ohio stängs och chefer med college-utbildning som inte kan räkna, en bild av stämningen i usa, repris 26 aug
<realubot> gecko: Du får skriva enkelt om översättningen ska bli så bra som möjligt. Typ: gecko hungrig. gecko äta. geckot mat.
<realubot> Visa lappen med den översatta texten och peka dig i munnen samtidigt som du lämnar över den till butiksbiträdet.
<realubot> gecko: Se upp så han inte skjuter dig i munnen bara ...
<einand> säg bääää
<einand> säg buu
<einand> säg Ein är bäst
<einand> kom igen kanalen
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: :) du är nästbäst efter mig. så mycket kan jag ge dig.
<EzKurdistanIm> :P
<realubot> Skärp er annars åker ni ut.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: tjenis :). har du koll på Philip5, gecko och swecarp?
 * realubot morrar åt EzKurdistanIm och einand.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: gecko är på språkkurs i Turkiet. swecarp säljer hundar och är ute och promenerar med reservdelar. Phili5 vet jag inte vad han gör.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) jaså. gecko gör det för frugans skull, nobelt. swecarp den liraren har ju inga valpar så jag tror inte riktigt på det :P. Philip5 förstör nog någons ubuntu installation med hans ppa.
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: ok, jag köper det
<einand> reservdelar till  hunden?
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: hur är det?
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: med vad då?
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: swecarp rastar sina reservdelar.
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: :) hur det mårs.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) okej
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: jodå
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: vill du se nått coolt?
<realubot> http://na.se/nyheter/orebro/1.1775359-16-aring-domd-for-hot-pa-facebook
<realubot> Det har helt klart blivit mindre okej att skriva vad som helst på nätet.
<realubot> Och Datainspektionen vill kunna bätfälla ofredanden på nätet.
<realubot> *bötfälla
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: :) visst.
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: http://3gdev.com/gallery/spider/20120820-022519.jpg
<einand> jasså
<einand> sånt blir dom dömda för
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: :) planer på ta över rollen som spindelmannen?
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/430341_10150535050932997_767280303_n.jpg
<EzKurdistanIm> varför får du alltid hot einand?
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: för min granne älskar mig
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: är det fortfarande din strul med din granne?
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: japp
<EzKurdistanIm> :) verkar tom vara mer infekterad än din och realubot relation.
<einand> fast detta är gammalt, posta det, för man lästa det som realubot la in
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: okej. hur är er relation nu dvs mellan dig och grannen?
<K350> Hepp
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: snackar inte med honom, och jag har inte vart hemma hela sommaren
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: bortrest?
<einand> EzKurdistanIm: japp
<einand> inte märkt att jag inte vart online på 2 månader, knappt
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: nice. utomlands?
<K350> K350: <-- Bodrum :-)
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: :) nice. du är bland turkiska överklass människor.
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: Jovars, det är inte så mycket bönder där..lol
<bamsefar> HeMan: Nice projekt! :)
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: bönder är mer värda i mina ögon än överklass fjollor på bodrum.
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: Jo, jag har förstått att du dömer människro efter ursprung
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: japp. :)
<einand> jag dömmer folk efter vad jag tror dom kommer att göra
<K350> För-utfattade meningar således.
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: min och K350 :) handlar om annat.
<einand> K350: nej
<einand> K350: snare motsatsen
<einand> att jag inte dömmer folk, utan bygger min reaktion på deras prestation, och vilja
<EzKurdistanIm> saknat ibm och hans kollega :P.
<einand> vart är han?
<EzKurdistanIm> einand: :) gömmer sig nog.
<realubot> "Företaget har nu nått en rekordhög värdering på 623 miljarder amerikanska dollar - omkring 4341 miljarder kronor."
<realubot> Inlåsning is the shit.
<realubot> Apples marknadsvärde växer så det knakar. Vad det nu betyder ...
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) ingen förstår dina nyheter. kan du inte bara länka eller börja twittra
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: ibm blev ju mobbad. :(
<realubot> Jag tycker vi var taskiga mot ibm.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: han får nästan skylla sig själv
<realubot> Och SPacebug har dissat kanalen länge nu ...
<d3eniz> fast apples reella värde är väll inte så högt?
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: tror han har en break, han lär komma tillbaks :).
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Okej.
<realubot> d3eniz: Vad är ett reellt värde på ett företag? Finns det?
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) det är vad jag tror. spacebug är/var skön typ.
<realubot> Värdet på ett företag är väl alltid spekulativt?
<K350> ibm kommer tillbaka nästa gång han bootar upp sin ubuntu. Han kör ju mest windows
<d3eniz> realubot: jag skulle väll kalla ett företags reella värde för dess likvida medel?
<EzKurdistanIm> undrar varför ibm kör linux. för jävlas med oss här?
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: För att jävlas med oss? Tja, döm efter hans prestation och vilja....lol
<EzKurdistanIm> :)
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: http://nucetv.com/channel/view/zindi-25
<EzKurdistanIm> :)
<realubot> ibms vilja är det definitivt inget fel på. Han har uthållighet så det räcker och blir över.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: :) kanske tidsfördrift från hans sida?
<K350> realubot: Onekligen!
<realubot> Men man blir lite trött när man ger honom en väldigt pedagogisk steg-för-steg guide för att få noip2 att fungera. Han säger att den inte fungerar. Jag och spacebug har testat och VET att guiden fungerar ...
<K350> realubot: Han hade faktiskt no-ip fungerande rätt länge. Tills han - misstänker jag .- installerade om ubuntu.
<realubot> K350: Eller kan en uppdatering ha sabbat det?
<realubot> K350: Han kompilerade ju från källkoden?
<realubot> Jag vet att noip2 fungerade på hans system men han fick det aldrig att starta med systemet.
<realubot> Och för att få noip2 att fungera så krävs att man lägger in EN rad på rätt ställe i en fil. Men han började pula med Dyn tills jag sa till honom att Dyn inte har kvar gratiskontona.
<K350> realubot: Ingen aning. Jag testade att pinga hans domännamn när han var inloggad. fungerade alltid tilsl han - tror jag - installerade om.
<realubot> SÃ¥ nu skiter jag i det ...
<realubot> K350: Så noip2 startade automatiskt då? Eller han kanske startade det manuellt varje gång han startade systemet?
<realubot> Tänk om noip2 fungerade som det skulle på hans system och så började han om från noll.
<realubot> *suck och stön*
<K350> realubot: Ja, den verkade fungera fint. Han har ju inte ens kollat själv.
<einand> noip funger utmärkt för mig med
<K350> einand: ibm verkade - med eller utan hjälp - fått no-ip att fungera tämligne omgående. Men sedna har han tydligne inte fattat att det fungerar. Han verkar ju inte ens veta vad det där egentligen handlar om
<einand> jobbigt
<David-A> (nyss på tv4, tuggummireklam: "varje gång du äter smakar det illa i munnen. ta vårt tuggummi efter maten så känns det bra igen.")
<einand> alltså, är det bara jag som tycker 169kr är skitdyrt för en film på itunes?
<einand> eller ännu värre 49kr för att hyra skiten
<K350> lol
<David-A> låter dyrt, speciellt om det är digitalt, men vet inte vad som är normalt nu, sist jag köpte film var många år sedan, typ summa 99 kr för 3 st dvd
<einand> 19kr kan jag tänka mig hyra en film för
<einand> eller typ 5 för 100kr
<K350> Det måste ju vara klockrent hur mkt en film kostar annars kunde de väl inte kräva piratebay på vad det nu var i "ersättning". Så" VAD är det 'normala' priset för en film? :-)
<realubot> "Minst åtta personer dödades och 50 andra skadades när en bilbomb exploderade nära en polisstation i staden Gaziantep i sydöstra Turkiet på måndagen."
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Vad säger du nu då?
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Det är dyrt.
<realubot> einand: Det är dyrt.
<realubot> Samma sak med Telias tjänst för att hyra film. På tok för dyrt.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: ingen som ännu har tagit på sig dådet. för de civila som har drabbats är det bara beklaga.
<realubot> Det är väldigt konstigt att det kostar mer att hyra online än i en videobutik IRL.
<einand> fast telias gillar jag, då dom iaf har fastpris
<einand> 149kr/mån så får man se 10 filmer
<EzKurdistanIm> dock är turkiska polisen med akp regeringens nya synsätt inte längre "vanliga" poliser.
<EzKurdistanIm> då får polisen räkna med bli måltavla av de som begått dåden
<realubot> einand: Hos Telia? Gäller det hela utbudet?
<einand> realubot: japp,
<realubot> einand: I.s.f. är det okej. Jag har bara kollat pris per film.
<realubot> Det är ju riktigt bra t.o.m.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: bästa lösningen är om turkiska staten drar sitt pick och pack från "sydöstra Turkiet". det kommer få slut på all konflikt. :)
<realubot> Men ... måste man abonnera på 10st filmer på månad för 149 kr eller går det att betala för bara 10 filmer på obestämd tid?
<realubot> Och sedan undrar man ju om Telia har nya filmer i utbudet.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Jag är inte så insatt i konflikten. Även Scuddam låg ju i luven på kurderna.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: jepp. kurderna lever i civilisationens vagga mesopotamiens pärla kurdistan. :)
<EzKurdistanIm> nya nvidia blobs drivrutiner stödjer randr
<EzKurdistanIm> vilket bör leda till att man inte behöver köra nvidia-settings för dual-screen osv
 * realubot har ätit två stora skinkmackor.
<realubot> Kaffe nu tjejer!
<realubot> Den sista för dagen!
<realubot> K350: Wake up! Det är dags för kvällens sista kaffe.
<David-A> ordentligt vakna? bra!
<David-A> vad är skillnaden mellan grupperna?
<David-A> grupp 1: A E I O U Y Å Ä Ö
<David-A> grupp 2: B C D F G H J K L M N P Q R S T V W X Z
<David-A> det är vokaler/konsnanter ser du väl
<realubot> David-A: Ja?
<realubot> David-A: Den var ju lätt som en plätt.
<realubot> David-A: Varför sover du inte? Har du fått kicken från jobbet?
<David-A> ja och nej
<David-A> den här då?
<David-A> grupp 1: A B D E F G H L M N Q R T
<David-A> grupp 2: C I J K O P S U V W X Y Z
<realubot> Vad tror ni: https://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.461061/operativsystemet-som-gor-dig-anonym
<David-A> tanke: det finns ju Tor och FreeNet, men om allt är konfat från början så borde det vara säkrare för vanliga användare, att man inte glömmer nåt
<realubot> Grejen verkar ju vara att ip2 används istället för Tor.
<Dynamit> Nä man ska sova när man har flyttat filerna ifrån minnes modulen i Xbox360S till USB minnes enheten
<Dynamit> så godnatt på er sov så gått
<David-A> de använder den, men jag tänker att poängen med os:et är att allt är uppsatt att vara säkert från början, att man slipper detaljerna
<David-A> sov gott dynamit
<David-A> (varning för chips med pepparsmak, de flesta i påsen är okej, men bottensatsen är väl stark)
 * Dynamit drömmer gud vad gott det David-A sa han tar mer en det sista ur var ända påse i världen
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-21
<realubot> David-A: Ett alt är ju The Amnesic Incognito Live System.
<David-A> i alla fall ett bra namn
<realubot> Amnesic? Vad betyder det?
<David-A> det har jag glömt... :)
<realubot> David-A: Vad gör du uppe mitt i natten om man får fråga?
<David-A> förutom chat, laddar ner film och te och kex
<K350> David-A: stjäl du film?
<David-A> (offtopic) det heter inte "stjäl" när originalet finns kvar
<phnom> Morrn
<Screedo> god morgon
<propus> morgon..
<gecko> Vi har trevlig underhållning lite då och då under hela dygnet :( http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/3421/hslkgsyxgafhotptpcptis.mp4
<coffe> Tjo
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Screedo> HeMan: morron
<Screedo> om ni skulle köpa hdd för en raid 5, skulle ni köpa seagate green eller 7200 rpm då?
<Screedo> green är 5900 rpm
<Screedo> för hemmabruk
<NeverW8> Godmorgon folket : )
<Screedo> NeverW8: morron
<HeMan> Screedo: vad har du för krav i övrigt?
<HeMan> Screedo: tror att green-diskarna är tystare och drar mindre ström
<larsemil_> HeMan: det är väl hela poängen med dem diskarna. :D
<larsemil_> de
<coffe> tjena HeMan  larsemil  å alla andra
<HeMan> larsemil: jo
<HeMan> larsemil: därför frågan om vilka krav man har i övrigt
<Screedo> jag har inga direkta krav då servrarna står i garaget
<HeMan> Screedo: köp dom billigaste då
<Screedo> frågan är hur mcyket ström jag sparar på att använda green diskarna vs 7200 rpm.
<Screedo> mycket*
<Screedo> tror green diskarna kostar 60:- mer / disk eller så.
<Screedo> hmm, dustin hade kampanj på green diskrna nu, 899:- för 2tb diskarna.
<Screedo> blir dem :)
 * larsemil köper alltid hårddiskar av heman nuförtiden
<larsemil> alla de senaste hårddiskarna jag köpt har varit från honom
<stirnerit> Varför? är det bättre pris eller kvalite på dom? *nyfiken*
<coffe> HeMan, är både sötare å snällare än dustin
<Screedo> lol
<coffe> Barre,  HeMan  bamsefar  grilla i veckan ?
<Screedo> vad har heman för butik? länk :D
<HeMan> Screedo: www.southpole.se
<HeMan> Screedo: men vi säljer kompletta servrar
<coffe> HeMan,  har ni super micro  ?
<HeMan> coffe: jo
<HeMan> coffe: i stort sett bara super micro
<Screedo> HeMan: ok, tack.
<coffe> HeMan,  okay .  då kommer förfråga om offert på en server om ett tag :)
<HeMan> coffe: trevligt!
<Barre> server utan storage är som kärlek utan kyssar :/
<ah-berg> lvm är det segare än en vanligt partition ?
<Barre> inte per definition
<coffe> <coffe> Barre,  HeMan  bamsefar  grilla i veckan ?
<stirnerit> Nice shop där HeMan *gillia*
<stirnerit> *gilla
<Barre> coffe: svårt för mig att bestämma något denna vecka
<NeverW8> Är det billigare att ha en server för sig själv eller är det bättre att den står någon annanstans?
<Barre> Hur bred är en bro?  ;)
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> NeverW8: det är många frågor du måste besvara innan du får svar på den frågan.
<Screedo> säkerhet, driftsäkerhet, etc. etc.
<NeverW8> Okej  :/ http://i0.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/003/617/okayguy.jpg
<Screedo> om du har servern hos någon annan är du beroende av att de kan vara på plats och göra fysiska åtgärder osv.
<NeverW8> Kommer få hem denna: http://www.dell.com/us/dfb/p/optiplex-760/pd   Imorgon, får den gratis så tänkte sätta upp något
<Screedo> jag håller på att leka med vortuella maskiner, samt är väldigt ny på linux.
<Screedo> virtuella*
<Screedo> Kör linux som host och har en win 7 & en solus OS linux maskin som virtuella.
<Screedo> instalelrade znc på min virtuella linux maskin igår och fick det att fungera, har en annan med ubuntu 12.04 på som jag har som ren lagrings maskin, kör en teamspeak 3 server på den också.
<Screedo> men min tanke är att flytta över allt sådant på min virtuella linux maskin.
<NeverW8> teamspeak i linux fungerar väldigt bra må jag säga
<Screedo> ja, den bara snurrar på, utan problem.
<Screedo>  men som sagt, då jag är ny på linux och virtuella maskiner stöter man på problem hela tiden och saker man inte tänkt på. Så man har en del att klura på hela tiden.
<Screedo> men roligt är det.
<NeverW8> inte för att hamna off topic, men har du eller någon annan något bra tips för mekaniska tagentbord?
<NeverW8> Linux är jätte roligt :)
<Screedo> har inget mekaniskt tangentbord. de är väl relativt fåtaliga nuförtiden? sitter med ett Logitech G510
<NeverW8> Hur är Logitech G510 Screedo ?
<NeverW8> Shit vad dyr. 1200kr för ett tagentbord :O
<Screedo> 1200? jag betalade 700 har jag för mig.
<Screedo> jag är supernöjd med mitt g510
<Barre> bamsefar: vet du hur många MB/s en DPX 2K ström genererar vid 24fps?
<Barre> bamsefar: du är lixom lite i den branchen jue
<NeverW8> Screedo: Däremot tänkte jag köpa g35
<NeverW8> Vet du något bra om det?
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag vet inte vad det är. :)
<Barre> bamsefar: nehepp...
<bamsefar> Barre: Sorry
<Barre> bamsefar: nemaproblema.. det var ett longshot ;P
<bamsefar> Hehe
<bamsefar> Jag jobbar inte så mycket med video, och vi har bara h.264.
<Barre> jag förstår
<Barre> sanity check: en bild som är 2047x1080 pixels med 12 bitars färjdjup blir ~3.16MB ?
<Barre> 2048 skall det givetvis stå
<bamsefar> Gött :)
<bamsefar> Bara 75MB/s då :)
<bamsefar> Det är ju bara 600Mbps :)
<Barre> jag räknade rätt alltså på bilstorleken?
<bamsefar> Ingen aning
<Barre> s/ls/lds/
<bamsefar> Jag bara multiplicerade. :)
<bamsefar> Ja, det verkar stämma.
<Barre> sen är det åtta sådana strömmar och 3st 4K strömmar. ~1903MB/s     :$
<d3eniz> godmoron
 * xintron kastar infekterade svampar på antii
<ispookan> realubot: Jag klättrar ju stadigt upp på listan... ;)
<coffe> Barre,  larsemil  man var tvungen byta ut någon java för får remote fungera i PM2.0 .. någon som minns
<epzil0n> hej era nördar :P
<Barre> coffe: nope... jag har fått remote att fungera på en av mina burkar, den andra kan jag inte ansluta mig från så kommer du på vad man behövde göra så hör av dig ;P
<larsemil> coffe: !icedtea väl?
<epzil0n> kul spel :) http://bit.ly/M8CjQG
<ispookan> Sover alla eller? ;)
<Barre> många jobbar skulle jag gissa.. jag gör det ialla fall..
<coffe> larsemil,  kan vara det .
<coffe> Barre,  du ska nog bara ansluta till en.. så kan du via den ansluta till vilken av vm du vill
<coffe> sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 11053 -j REDIRECT --to-port 53
<coffe> ser den rätt ut ?  testade till port 22 men de verkar hänga kvar
<ispookan> Barre: Hehe ok, jag har lunch, vad jobbar du med?
<Barre> data :)
<ispookan> Barre: Hehe
<coffe> försöker nu se vad jag har i iptables.. men det är tomt ..
<ispookan> Jag gissar att de flesta här jobbar med dator i någon form.. ;)
<coffe> ja
<coffe> någon som kan iptables å kan förklara ?
<ispookan> Nu jobba, vi hörs!
<Kimmen> coffe: om du kör "iptables -nL" som root så listar du dina regler utan att slå upp port och ip
<Kimmen> ska inte påstå att jag är nån iptables guru men lite kan jag
<coffe> Kimmen,  hittade hur jag skulle lista dnat reglerna.. tack
<Kimmen> yw
<gecko> Jag är i behov av JRE i denna dator. Finns det att installera via terminalen?
<gecko> Eller på annat sätt så klart
<ah-berg> open-jdk?
<Stirner> ff
<nighter> Nån som koll på mysql går det sätta triggers eller stored procedures i mysql som reagerar när ett felmeddelande uppstår i mysql
<nighter> nej tydligen inte.
<K350> När jag spelar film i VCL eller på youtube så åker min CPU på 85-99& och står där tills datorn fryser. Vad gör man?
<David-A> Nyss på tv "UR-Samtiden: Digitalt grävande" Kunskapskanalen 16:00-16:45. Journalist på brittiska Guardian om förändring, twitter och kravallerna i London. (repris)
<K350>  /c
<David-A> K350: är det samma beteende med gnome-mplayer eller totem eller andra spelare?
<K350> David-A: Vad står din CPU på när du kollar youtube?
<K350> När jag kollar ..flv filmer eller youtube så åker in cpu i taket tills datorn fryser.
<_Trullo> e flashen som strular
<_Trullo> stäng av hårdvarudekodning
<David-A> K350: youtube i Epiphany 8-13% cpu, i Chromium 6-11%
<K350> _Trullo: var stänger jag av det?
<David-A> K350: om datorn fryser kan det vara problem med överhettning/dålig kylning, av cpu eller gpu (kanske), som stänger av sig själv
<K350> David-A: Jo, så jag måste se till att hålla cpu nere. Hur jag nu gör det för flashen?
<David-A> K350: men det första problemet är att video inte borde ta så mycket cpu. vad för cpu och grafik? drivrutin?
<K350> Det gäller ju även när jag spelar flash filer .flv i VLC
<K350> David-A: _Trullo sa ngt. Men jag vet inte var man stänger av det där.
<David-A> K350: är det samma beteende med gnome-mplayer eller totem eller andra spelare?
<K350> David-A: vet ej..ska kolla nu....
<phnom> K350: http://superuser.com/questions/434762/disable-hardware-acceleration-for-flash-player-in-linux
<K350> David-A: kollade just. CPU gick i taket nrä jag körde en flv film i mplayer
<phnom> Iofs borde du väl behöva sätta på den om den använder CPU istället. Men vad vet jag.
<David-A> K350: när jag spelar .flv i vlc 7-11%, i totem 6-15%
 * K350 läser länken...
<David-A> (offtopic) Iran ska stoppa kvinnor från många högskolekurser. Kvinnor fick oftare högre betyg än män, vilket går emot religionen.
<christoffer> hmm hur är det man kollar vilka hårddiskar/volymer som är monterade från terminalen och hur stora utrymmena är
<christoffer> inte "du"
<christoffer> utan något snarlikt
<christoffer> df
<christoffer> var det visst
<phnom> Någon som har några tips på bra || underhållande tabletappar till android?
<christoffer> phnom, är det spel du är ute efter?
<christoffer> http://www.humblebundle.com/
<christoffer> Jag är helt fast vid Fieldrunners
<christoffer> BIT.TRIP BEAT kan vara ganska skoj men laggar lite på min telefon
<christoffer> Sedan kommer SpaceChem som är det bästa pussel-spelet jag har spelat på många år
<christoffer> kan själv bara lira det på datorn eftersom jag inte har någon tablet
<christoffer> Spirits är som en modern "Lemmings"
<christoffer> inte spelat så mycket så ska inte säg allt för mycket om just det
<christoffer> men bara Fieldrunners och SpaceChem kan jag rekommendera att köpa paketet "Humble Bundle For Android 3"
<christoffer> som bonus fungerar ju sedan alla spel till Ubuntu också
<christoffer> Nu blir det middagh
<christoffer> btw Uplink har jag inte testat
<K350> F-n. flashfilmer tar fortfarande massa cpu:-/
<phnom> christoffer: Var senaste bra? Jag köpte den förra
<K350> DATORN KOKAR ÖVER NÄR JAG KÖR FLASHFILMER!!!:-/
<phnom> Sluta använda skräpet och gör världen till en bättre plats då.
<David-A> vad för cpu och grafik? drivrutin?
<phnom> youtube har ju faktiskt stöd för html5 nu :P
<David-A> kan du se temperaturer?
<K350> David-A: dUNNO
<K350> David-A: VAR SER JAG TEMPERATUREN?
<K350> KAN INTE SPELA FLASH I vlc HELLER!
<K350> UTAN ATT BURKEN KOKAR ÖVER
<phnom> CAPS LOCK SITTER STRAX UNDER TAB TANGENTEN
<phnom> BRA ATT VETA
<K350> lol..ok ok :-)
<K350> Jag har väl fått en kass libflash.so någonstans
<K350> eller ngt...för såhrä var det inte igår
<David-A> K350: system>system monitor (systemövervakare) flik system, där kan du se vilken cpu
<K350> David-A: uff, finns det ingen CLI för det?
<David-A> K350: jomenvisst...
<K350> David-A: hm, letar efter en nu.....
<David-A> K350: sudo lshw -class processor  (sen kan man pipa till grep för att få ut nåt specifikt, product och capacity kanske)
<K350> David-A: testar.....
<David-A> K350: för gpu: sudo lshw -class display (eller) titta nån sida ner i /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<David-A> K350: för drivrutin, kolla system>ytterligare drivrutiner eller kolla i /var/log/Xorg.0.log vad som laddas och unladdas och vad som därefter borde vara kvar
<David-A> K350: för gpu igen (vanligare tror jag): lspci | grep VGA
<epzil0n> hej, var hittar man kompatibla datorer och så för ubuntu? har precis beställt en HP Folio 13-1000eo :)
<epzil0n> måste ju såklart ha Linux på den :P
<David-A> epzil0n: hittade du en utan windows?
<phnom> epzil0n: Det brukar ju vara bra att kolla upp sånt *innan* man beställer hårdvaran :P
<epzil0n> äsch, intel i5 och intel grafik e väl inga probs tänkte jag :P
<phnom> epzil0n: Men annars så är du ju bara en googling ifrån att kolla vad resten av internet tycker. ^^
<epzil0n> håller på :P
<epzil0n> men ni borde väl ha koll på var kompatibilitetslistan finns tänkte jag
<epzil0n> hitta en allmän för Linux
<phnom> Hah, ska validera en e-mailadress i en blackberry app. "Regex" tänker jag genast. Det är ju fel, det hade varit alldeles för bekvämt om det fanns med i deras JRE...
<andol> phnom: Är du säker på att du ens vill försöka att ge dig på att validera vad som är en korrekt mailadress?
<phnom> andol: Nej, behöver bara kolla att den ser ut ungefär som en mailadress. Men nu såg jag att de har ett alldeles eget textfält för sånt.
<andol> phnom: För egen del hade jag annars nöjt mig med att verifiera att textfältet innehåller ett @, samt att det finns något till vänster, och något till höger :)
<phnom> andol: Det var ungefär det jag tänkte göra först :)
<phnom> Kanske kollat efter en . också.
 * andol blev förövrigt lite småirriterad när en videobox här i USA hävdade att mittnamn@arrakis.se inte var en korrekt mailadress. Jag menar, krävs ett relativt snävt test för att inte inkludera en sådan adress.
<andol> (Förövrigt så uppfyller mittnamn regexet [a-z]+)
<phnom> Jag ser framför mig en enorm (com|org|biz....) för att validera toppdomän.
<andol> Misstänker nästan det, eller att de har för för sig att alla topdomäner består utav tre bokstäver, även om man nästan tycker att de någongång borde ha sett en .us
<christoffer> phnom, jo precis ..du har mina enraders recenssioner strax efter din fråga ovanför i chatten =)
<christoffer> men ja...senaste paketet var väl värt pengarna
<phnom> Ska köpa det såfort jag lyckats verifiera min email :)
<christoffer> Vad innehöll förra spelpaketet?
<christoffer> jag köpte musik bundeln som var för ett tag sedan
<christoffer> riktigt bra musik där
<phnom> Avadon: The Black Fortress, Canabalt, Cogs, Snuggle Truck, Swords & Soldiers, Zen Bound 2
<christoffer> juste
<christoffer> tittade på det paketet men det verkade inte vara mina spel riktigt
<christoffer> kanske har fel men men...tyckte ju inte Fieldrunners var så intressant i detta paketet men blev favoriten ganska snabbt
<David-A> phnom: (om man har råd är det fritt fram att hitta på egna toppdomäner nu. så en regex med alla toppdomäner blir i princip obegränsad)
<phnom> christoffer: Har redan Fieldrunners
<christoffer> aha ok
<K350> David-A: Jag installerae lm-sensors för att kola temperaturen
<K350> Hursomhelst. Min CPU går fortfarande i taket nrä jag spelar flash på firefox och VLC :-/
<David-A> K350: klart den fortfarande går i taket, vi har inte ändrat nå. väl?
<David-A> K350: då har du ett terminalkommando: sensors
<phnom> Hahaha, tänkte att de kanske faktiskt överlagrat isDataValid i EmailAddressEditField och att den kollade om det faktiskt var ungefär en valid email. Nä, så enkelt ska det ju inte vara...
<realubot> Hur säkert är det att skydda en fil genom att lägga den i en lösenordsskyddad zip-fil jämfört med att kryptera filen med t.ex. Truecrypt. Lösenordet är starkt i båda fallen.
<K350> tog bort libflashplugin.so från .mozilla mappen..menflash körs ändå. Fattar inte vad det är som kör flash i min dator
<David-A> K350: locate libflashplayer.so  (flashplugininstaller installerar den i systemmappar för flera webbläsare)
<K350> David-A: flashplugin-installer funkar inte
<K350> David-A: firefox spelar flash ävne om ./mozilla/plugins är tomt
<K350> Det är ngt annat som spelar flash i min dator - vet ej vad - som strular till det...uffff
<K350> fattar nada
<K350> Och varför sskjuter CPU i höjdne när jag spelar flash filmer i vlc?
<David-A> K350: vad sa: locate libflashplayer.so
<David-A> K350: vad menar du med "flashplugin-installer funkar inte"?
<K350> David-A: Den pekade på ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<K350> David-A: Jag testade med en tom plugin-mappö. flash körs i alla fall och cpu går i taket.
<David-A> K350: vad säger adress about:plugins i webbläsaren? har du firefox, chromium, arora eller epiphany?
<K350> firefox..ska kolla
<K350> David-A: ok det hrä var bättre. Fråga. min menu i firefox är borta. Hur får jag fram den så jag kan gå till 'till'ägg'?
<David-A> K350: vet inte hur få tillbaka menyn. om du går till about:plugins i st f "tillägg" så tror jag du får mer info
<David-A> (info om tillägg altså, inte om menyn, den får du ta en annan dag)
<brorjonas> Jag kan inte starta X. Det står: WARNING: no DISPLAY variable set, setting it to :0     compiz (core) - Fatal: Couldn't open display :0
<brorjonas> Någon som har någon idé?
<brorjonas> Har försökt starta failsafex, men det verkar inte göra någonting-
<K350> David-A: Nu har jag inga pluggar alls i firefox. Flash spelar i alla fall och cpu är i taket :-/
<K350> Det är ju sjukt. Inga flash pluggar i firefox, flash spelas ändå. Och VCL kör flashmed CPU som får datorn att koka!!!! :-////
<David-A> K350: om youtube visar videor kan det vara html5 om flash inte är installerat. högerklicka en video i youtube för att se vad det är.
<David-A> K350: för att testa flash gå till nån annan videosajt. tex svtplay eller till adobes flashtestsida
<K350> David-A: ok ska kolla. Dock löser det inte ngt problem med att jag inte kan köra flashi vlc utan att datorn kokar
<David-A> K350: jag har inte sett nåt om cpu och gpu, har jag missat det? men det är klart, en sak i taget, få till flash i firefox först
<K350> David-A: ok, den version av libflashplayer.so jag har är knäpp. det rä 11.2 vette sjutton om det finns i så fal var en senare version att ta hem?
<phnom> Varför kör du flash i vlc anyhow?
<brorjonas> Lyckades force unistallera catalyst. Verkar fungera nu.
<K350> phnom: kör flv filer i vlc
<K350> Ok, bara att konstatera kör jag flash i firefox eller flv filmer i vlcl åker min cpu upp i taket. Jag har senaste versionen av flash-pluggen. Längre än så kommer jag inte. :-/
<K350> andra fimtyper funkar fint i vl . Men flv kör CPU i taket. Liksom flash i firefox. Fattar nada.
<phnom> K350: Ja, det förstår jag, men varför?
<K350> laddar från youtube. Orkar inte konvertera dem till andra format.
<David-A> K350: när du säger libflashplayer.so är "knäpp" vad menar du då? spelas inte flashvideor med den? fel färger? (exakt version är mycket mer än 3 siffror, snarare 8-9 siffror)
<Sp00kan> God natt på er.
<K350> David-A: Den spelar upp flash. Men CPU sjkuter då uppi höjden.
<K350> David-A: Jag vet iofs inte om det beror på libflashplayer.so eller någonting annat. Eftersom vlc också får CPU att skjuta i höjden då man spelar flv filer - dock ej andra videoformat.
<David-A> K350: eftersom cpu drar iväg även med vlc och andra spelare så gissar vi att det inte är flash det är fel på.
<David-A> K350: drar cpu iväg när du spelar .avi, .mp4, .mov och annat, i vlc eller andra spelare. (skulle tro att det inte bara är .flv)
<K350> David-A: Nej, cpu går bara i taket nrä jag spelar flv
<K350> David-A: tillägg: cpu drar iväg oavsett vilken mediaspelare jag spelar en flv fil med.
<K350> David-A: kansek codec strul?
<David-A> K350: har du installerat codecs från internet? (i stället för förråden)
<David-A> K350: minns inte att jag sett svaret vad det var för cpu och gpu?
<K350> David-A: Nej. Men jag kanske fått hem någon dålig codec?
<K350> David-A: jag börjar undra om det inte ändå r codec som spökar här?
<David-A> K350: dålig? från förråden?
<K350> David-A: hur vet jag vilka codecs jag har - för flv?
<K350> David-A: sånt händer.
<K350> David-A: om jag bara kunde ta reda på vilak flv codecs jag har och vad sådana heter för installation.....?
<raven> irca på tuben är fan episkt
<David-A> en del program använder gstreamer, en del ffmpeg, vlc är känd för att använda egna, men den kanske använder nån gemensam ändå, vlc>tools>codec info ger inte info om exakt vilken fil eller paket som är codec
<K350> David-A: vlc använder H264 codec. Kanske den som strular?
<K350> David-A: Men jag vet inte hur jag dels tar bort H264 och vad jag ersätter dne med.
<K350> David-A: Vilken codec har du för flv filmer i VLC?
<David-A> K350: "H.264" är ett format, hur komprimmera och lagra video. en decoder är "h264" och en encoder är "libx264". en .flv-fil kan ha H.264 i sig, men det kan även .mp4, .mkv och .avi.
<David-A> K350: det kan finnas flera decoders o/e encoders installerade för ett och samma format. mediaspelaren har en strategi för att hitta en och ev välja mellan dem.
<K350> David-A: Kan det vara något strul med det då? Efteros alla mediaspelare har problem med flv filerna?
<David-A> K350: teoretiskt, ja, men kan inte utantill hur man kollar vilka codecs olika mediaspelares använder. mplayer visar i terminalen. men codecs är lika för alla (om du inte laddat ner saker från internet) så en annan teori är om det är grafikdrivrutinen.
<K350> David-A: Om det är grafiken. skulle det då inte drabba alal format jag spelade?
<David-A> K350: jo, utom om olika codecs för olika format använder optimeringar i grafikkortet på olika sätt.
<David-A> (nu var jag lite luddig i formuleringen, men jag vet inte bättre)
<K350> David-A: Ehm, igr fungerade allt. Jag gjorde någon/några upgraderingar..mins ej vilka..nu har jag det hrä problemet...suck
<David-A> K350: så .flv spelade med lite cpu igår? du kan se i /var/log/apt/history.log vad som uppdaterats. leta efter rätt dag/tid och "Upgrade:" där står vilka paket och från/till vilka versioner.
<K350> David-A: hm, ska kolla där...
<K350> David-A: det var den senaste kernel versionen sm installerades
<einand> Jag kallar den anden utan flaska, är för övrigt jag som transporterar mig i ljuset bakom min tjej och uppenbarar mig som en skugga brevid.
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/292991_10151015304557997_1276938174_n.jpg
<K350> einand: Min CPU går i taket när jag spelar flv filer i vilken mediaspelare som helst samt när jag ser på flash i webläsaren. Vad kan det bero på?
<einand> K350: dålig cpu ;)
<einand> nä, snarare att du inte har hårdvaru avkodning i flash
<einand> eller mediaspelaren du använder
<David-A> K350: du kan välja tidigare kärnor när du bootar. blir det som igår om du backar en version där?
<K350> einand: Ah, jag fick tipset att slå av hårdvaruavkodning tidigare. Då prövar jag att sätta på dne igen. Hur jag gör det i alla mian mediaspelare har jag dock ingne aning om.
<K350> David-A: Hm, det är också ett alternativ jag måste testa
<K350> ska testa att botta om med annan kärna
<einand> K350 beror väl på om grafikkortet stöder det eller inte
<David-A> K350: (tips att slå av/på hårdvaruavkodning (acceleration) brukar vara för flash-spelaren i webbläsaren, man högerklickar en flash på webben. (för att få/ofå blå ansikten). det rådet brukar inte vara för mediaspelare allmänt)
<K350> ok. jag kanske ska byta kernel. Vilken bör man installera egentligen?
<K350> David-A: Min gammla kärna fanns inte kvar :-p Så hur gör jag nu. För att få en annan kärna. Vilken ska man ta egentligen?
<einand> ooh, so its a temporary forbid on recording porn movies in usa now
<einand> http://www.aftonbladet.se/incoming/article15291087.ab
<K350> einand: Mm, man måste ju kolla alla redan inspleade först
<K350> Men för h-vete!!!! CPU skjuter f-n i taket när jag spelar flash i webläsaren eller mediaspelare. Fattar nada!!!!! Börjarsurna till nu!:-/
<DrGrov> K350: Det är ett känt problem.
<DrGrov> K350: Flash orsakar en massa CPU-anvädning, inget konstigt egentligen. Flash är absolut inget bra att använda ifall man har bättre alternativ, t.ex. HTML5.
<DrGrov> K350: Vad har du för maskin då?
<dodel> Tar det skada av om en bärbar dator är på 24/7?
<einand> hur är html5 bättre än flash när det gäller video?
<DrGrov> einand: HTML5 är bättre optimerat än Flash. Det är ju allmänt känt att Flash är buggigt.
<einand> 00:51:35 < einand> hur är html5 bättre än flash när det gäller video?
<DrGrov> Är mindre resurssnålt
<dodel> Imorgon flyttar jag! Umeå! :)
<DrGrov> Detta förstås dock enligt mina erfarenheter. Kanske inte helt 100% egentligen men ifall jag kunde välja så hellre HTML5 än Flash.
<einand> DrGrov: är det väl inte
<David-A> K350: en eller några gamla kärnor ska finnas kvar om du inte ändrat inställning för sparande av gamla kärnor. du kan installera en gammal kärna med t.ex. synaptic om det behövs. se vilken version den uppgradera från i /var/log/apt/history och installera den.
<DrGrov> einand: Jag har testat både HTML5 och Flash och tycker HTML5 är helt enkelt bättre ifall man kan välja.
<einand> DrGrov: på vilket sätt?
<einand> Jag vill påstå att du har fel, när det gäller video
<DrGrov> einand: Det enkla sättet är ju att GPU:n inte stöds till 100% i t.ex. Linux p.ga. hårdvarustöd för Flash. Alltså är renderingen betydligt "trögare"
<K350> David-A: de är inte kvar :-/
<einand> DrGrov: exakt samma problem med "html5" vilket visserligen är webläsaren, men finns ingen webläsare som stöder gpu avkodning i linux ännu
<einand> vilket flash gör te
<K350> David-A: och jag läste fel. det var inte en kärna jag installerade utan ubuntune-installer. Hur i herrans namn jag fick det till att bli en kärna?:-p
<einand> sedan är problemet också att "html5-video" kräver olika codecs för olika webläsare
<K350> David-A: kollade historiken. Ingenting där jag kan tänak mig ska ha påverkat. Så mysteriet tätnar
<DrGrov> einand: Det är inte det som är min poäng heller. Jag har som sagt enligt egna erfarenheter tyckt alltid att HTML5 är bättre än Flash, speciellt om man har en sämre konfiguration och har begränsade resurser.
<K350> einand: Aha, men CPU går i taket när jag spelar flv filer i vlc eller mplayer - inte avi filer
<einand> K350: video, eller animationer?
<K350> einand: hu, säg det. flv filer jag laddat hem från youtube
<einand> K350: hum.. tror hårdvaruacc. är felet då
<K350> einand: Ah, hur kollar/ordnar jag det?
<einand> DrGrov: jag skulle vilja säga tvärtom, särskilt om man skall stödja alla webläsare. Tex chrome stöder enbart ogg (vilket är känt för sin extrama cpu använding) och vp8 (vilket inte finns hårdvaru stöd för ännu)
<einand> medans flash stödjer h.264 vilket så gott som alla grafikort kan avkoda idag, till och med en sketen 200Mhz arm
<DrGrov> Men det är ju inte avkodning jag menar utan den oerhörda CPU-belastningen som händer vid att använda Flash ifall man sitter på en sämre konfiguration och mindre resurser
<David-A> K350: K350: minns inte att jag sett svaret vad det var för cpu och gpu? du skulle också berätta vilken drivrutin?
<einand> blir ju ingen cpu avkodning i flash, om du inte kodar något konstigt
<K350> einand: Hm, nu hänger jag inte med. Skulle alla mina mediaspelare fått fnatt i konfigurationen samtidigt?
<DrGrov> einand: Men det är ju precis det som är problemet. Dåligt kodat och det i sin tur leder till "memory leaks".
<einand> DrGrov: men exakt samma problem får du ju med en html5 spelare
<einand> då det är dåliga kodare
<DrGrov> einand: Ja, förstås. Problemet är samma men jag tycker att HTML5 fungerar bättre på sämre konfigurationer med mindre resurser. Dock har inte det problemet nu men förr hade jag det.
<K350> DrGrov: ehm, men vad kan jag göra åt saken?
<einand> DrGrov: som jag sa, håller inte med
<David-A> K350: berätta nu vad det är för gpu och drivrutin? se om drivrutinen har uppdaterats sen i förrgår?
<K350> Jag begriper inte teorin här. Men har ngn förslag på vad jag skulle kunna testa för att få bukt med det här?
<DrGrov> K350: Om du tar upp en Flash video på t.ex. YouTube så högerklicka med musen och ta bort kruxet "Enable hardware acceleration" och starta om den sidan
<K350> David-A: hur kollar jag det i terminalen?
<DrGrov> K350: Men ifall du kollar .flv filer med VLC så vete fan, då är jag lost därför jag brukar aldrig ta ner .flv filer.
<realubot> Vem behöver hårdvaruacc. i Flash?
<DrGrov> einand: Det är din sak, inte min. Jag bryr mig inte nämnvärt men bra med en diskussion :)
<realubot> Så mycket CPU drar inte Flash. Jag tycker att det kvittar om jag har på hårdvaruacc. eller inte.
<David-A> DrGrov: (det tar äv 100% för k350 när spelar .flv lokalt i vlc och mplayer, har han berättat, detta är inte ett flashplugin-problem)
<K350> DrGrov: Jag har proövat att båda ta bort och ha med den där hårdvarukodningen. Samma sak - CPU går i taket
<realubot> I Chrome fungerar hårdvaruacc. på min dator men inte i Chromium och Firefox.
<DrGrov> David-A: Ja, som sagt. Jag referrerade enbart till om han har likadana problem med Flash videon på t.ex. YouTube.
<realubot> I Chromium och Firfox triggas smurf-buggen av hårdvaruacc.
<K350> realubot: Mitt problem är att det inte funkar i vare sig ngn webläsare eller mediaspelare
<realubot> dodel: Hej du.
<dodel> En fråga. Jag har en liten knapp som kan känna av fingeravtrycket. Kan jag koppla det till min login?
<realubot> dodel: Vad ska du göra i Umeå? Plugga?
<dodel> realubot: Hejsan :)
<dodel> realubot: Japp! :)
<dodel> realubot: Har ny dator nu :)
<realubot> dodel: Dom har några fina linnuxkurser i Umeå om du är intresserad. Finns i.o.f.s som distanskurser via nätet också men men ...
<dodel> realubot: Från 2008
<realubot> dodel: Vad får du alla dina datorer ifrån? Jag tycker du har ny dator var och varannan gång.
<dodel> realubot: Jag har många kontakter :) Har aldrig köpt en dator
<realubot> dodel: Det finns något PPA för fingeravtrycksläsare, tror jag.
<David-A> K350: hur kolla i terminalen? det såg det ut som du visste för ca 7 timmar sedan. nåt lshw och lspci och system>additional drivers.
<K350> David-A: cpu kan jag kolla men var ser jag drivrutinen?
<DrGrov> David-A: Det är ju solklart ett flashplugin-problem likaså ifall han inte får Flash att spela via webbläsaren, eller?
<realubot> dodel: Typ: http://askubuntu.com/questions/111334/login-using-fingerprint-reader
<David-A> system>additional drivers (12.04) hardware drivers (10.04)
<K350> DrGrov: jag frå flash att speal alltid. Men datorn kokar över då
<David-A> DrGrov: (den spelar i webbläsaren men 100% cpu där OCKSÅ om jag fattat rätt)
<K350> David-A: jo men i terminalen? :-)
<dodel> realubot: Umeå har inte lunuxkurser :(
<DrGrov> David-A: Ja alltså är det ett flashplugin problem
<realubot> dodel: Fingeravtrycksläsaren är perfekt i kombination med en sådan här: http://www.buttericks.se/product.html/avhuggen-hand?category_id=98
<realubot> Köp ett sådant här när du ändå är inne och handlar: http://www.buttericks.se/product.html/avhugget-ben?category_id=98&Pagenum=1
<K350> realubot: Hey, vi leker ibm här. Det är jag som har problem som är omöjligt att lösa och jag fatttar inte ett dyft
<David-A> K350: granska /var/log/Xorg.0.log vad som laddas och urladdas och vad som därefter borde vara kvar. eller ett kommando som börjar med jockey-...
<DrGrov> Nej, dags att kila iväg och kolla Hell on Wheels
<DrGrov> Hejs svejs
<realubot> einand: Har du en sådan här? http://www.buttericks.se/product.html/v-for-vendetta-mask?category_id=149
<K350> David-A: ska se här....
<David-A> K350: jockey-text --list
<K350> David-A: äh, xorg finns ju inte där
<K350> David-A: sorry skulle vara stort X
<K350> David-A: den grekiskan säger mig inte ett skvatt
<David-A> K350: "jockey-text --list" är nog enklare
<K350> David-A: ska prova
<realubot> K350: Nä, mobba inte ibm.
<realubot> K350: Det är synd om honom. Han kommer in här och ber om hjälp och blir så illa behnadlad att han lämnar kanalen.
<realubot> Vi ska vara snälla mot ibm i fortsättningen.
<realubot> *snällare
<realubot> Vi har faktiskt varit ganska snälla mot honom och hjälpt honom i timmar.
<realubot> dodel: Det har dom visst.
<realubot> dodel: http://www.umu.se/utbildning/program-kurser/kurs/?code=5EL047
<realubot> dodel: http://www.umu.se/utbildning/program-kurser/kurs/?code=5EL142
<K350> inge thände vid jockkey-test --list
<dodel> realubot: Jag hittar inte vart man kan ladda ned paketet https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/fingerprint-gui
<realubot> dodel: http://www.umu.se/utbildning/program-kurser/kurs/?code=5EL186
<realubot> dodel: Du får väl adda ett PPA?
<dodel> PPA?
<K350> realubot: får jag bara en promille av dne hjälp han fick vor emitt problem löst. David-A jobbar hår thär :-)
<realubot> PPA == Personal Package Archive.
<dodel> realubot:  Vad sökte du på umeå ? Bara på linux'?
<K350> David-A: jockey-test --list gav inget alls..ny prompt bara
<realubot> dodel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PPA
<David-A> K350: vad är det för cpu och gpu?
<realubot> dodel: Läs under punkt 1 under Installation här: https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/fingerprint-gui
<realubot> dodel: Det står ju klart och tydligt hur du gör. Totalt tre rader i Terminalen.
<K350> David-A: cpu är runt +/- 90& ..hm gpu har jag inte kollat
<realubot> dodel: Jag googlade på Umeå universitet och Linux.
<realubot> Umeå universitet linux
<realubot> As simple as that.
<realubot> dodel: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Ume%C3%A5+universitet+Linux
<K350> David-A: gpu ser jag inte någonstans. Inte i htop i alla fall..hm
<realubot> Det är ett geni som har skapat lmgtfy.com. :)
<realubot> Ett pedagogiskt geni.
<dodel> realubot: Måste fixa Xchat. Kan inte klicka på länkarna som du ger mig. Det är därför :)
<realubot> dodel: Jösses. Markera länkarna, kopiera och klistra in i webbläsaren då.
<realubot> Jag kan faktiskt inte klicka på länkarna i Irssi i Screen heller. Hur fixar man det hackers?
<K350> realubot: urlview?
<dodel> realubot: Då kommer jag bara in på www.wsirc.com ;)
<David-A> K350: jag menar var för cpu och gpu? (cpu märke, hz) (gpu märke,modell)
<K350> David-A: huh, var kollar jag det ?
<K350> David-A: ngt kommando jag kan pipa med grep eller så?
<realubot> K350: Hur hjälper urlview mig att göra länkarna klickbara? Ska jag köra urlview på loggfilen?
<K350> realubot: ehm, nä på irssi?
<David-A> 17:55 <David-A> K350: sudo lshw -class processor  (sen kan man pipa till grep för att få ut nåt specifikt, product och capacity kanske)
<David-A> 18:03 <David-A> K350: för gpu igen (vanligare tror jag): lspci | grep VGA
<realubot> sudo lshw -c cpu
<realubot> sudo lshq -c display
<realubot> **lshw
<realubot> Ibland när jag skriver kommandon i ett fönster i Screen så hoppar markören till början av raden och börjar skriva över prompt-texten. Varför gör den så? Så här menar jag: realubot$ apt-cache search
<realubot> Och när jag börjar bokstavera paketets namn (urlview) så blir det så här: urllubot$ apt-cache search
<realubot> Istället för: realubot$ apt-cache search urlview
<realubot> Varför?!?
<realubot> Sjukt irriterande är det i.a.f.
 * realubot postar ett helt gäng frågor på ubuntu-se.org.
<David-A> realubot: har du färger och kul i PS1 men utan \[\]? eller har "terminalen" i ena ändan och "bash" i andra ändan olika uppfattning om hur stor terminalen är (tecken per rad) eller olika termcap?
<David-A> realubot: vilken terminal? (gnome-terminal, xterm, rxvt, ...?)
<K350> David-A:  size: 2400MHz
<David-A> K350: det är bra. "product:" el "version:" ?
<K350> David-A: -->
<K350> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200]
<K350> David-A:  size: 2400MHz
<K350>        capacity: 2400MHz
<K350> David-A: låter jag filmen spela ett tag så fryser heal maskinen fullkomlilgt.
<dodel> realubot: Fingerprint GUI fungerar inte. Den känner inte av mitt finger.
<David-A> K350: om hela gui:et, allt, fryser efter en stunds 100% cpu så tror jag det är överhettning, kanske i gpu:n
<David-A> K350: (men det är ett annat problem. har gpu:n en fläkt som stannat?) (ett problem i taget!)
<David-A> googlade "Radeon Xpress 200 ubuntu 100% cpu" och hittar bara gamla problem. den verkar ha haft propritär driver fglrx, men inte nu enligt din jockey.
<K350> David-A: Inte en susning om en fläkt slocknat. Det har säkert varit fråga om överhetting. Jag lägger ned det hrä för ikväll. För trött för att kunna koncentera mig på detta. Får ta tag i det imorgon igen.
<K350> David-A: Men STORT tack för all hjälp! :-D
<David-A> K350: propriär drivrutin borde heta fglrx eller så. kolla imorgon om "lsmod | grep fglrs (eller så)" ger nåt trots att jockey sa inget.
<David-A> *fglrx
<David-A> K350: open source drivrutinen heter radeon så kolla imorgon om radeon på samma sätt.
<David-A> K350: och om nån av dem var med i uppdateringen som förstörde allt...
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-22
<realubot> Vad är pornview för program? :)
<K350> David-A: lsmod | grep fglrs gav inget alls
<realubot> dodel: Du kan inte bara trycka fingret mot fingeravtrycksläsaren. Du får hugga av det och klistra fast det på avläsaren.
<K350> David-A: inte lsmod | grep fglrx heller
<realubot> dodel: Det är nog någon drivrutin eller något som behövs för att just din läsare ska fungera med programmet. Det finns säkert många olika läsare som fungera lite olika från läsare till läsare. Inte säkert att alla läsare fungerar out of box i programmet. Det kanske krävs konfigurering för att få just din läsare att fungera i Ubuntu.
<realubot> David-A: lxterminal
<dodel> realubot: okej, jag ska kolla lite på det :)
<K350> David-A: ingen av dem fanns i upgraderingne heller
<David-A> K350: fortfarande vaken :) kolla om paket med fglrx el ati i namnet uppdaterades iförrgår när allt blev fel... men du får sova först om du vill
<David-A> K350: ok, du hann före
<David-A> K350: då är min bestämda åsikt att ingenting är fel... hm...
<K350> David-A: radeon finns dock
<K350> David-A: dock ingne radeon i upgraderingarna
<realubot> David-A: Jag kör Irssi på 50% av skärmen i Screen och två Terminaler lodrät på övriga 25%. Jag använder bash i terminalerna. Jag har inte en susning om antal tecken m.m.
<realubot> dodel: Kolla om du ser läsaren när du kör: lspci -nnn
<realubot> eller: lsusb
<K350> David-A: nja, utom det att cpu går i taket nrä jag kör flash i webläsare och/eller i ngn mediaspelare..mysko
<realubot> dodel: Google på produkt-id (som ser ut typ så här: 04f6:0508
<realubot> )
<realubot> Och typ: Ubuntu fingerprint
<realubot> eller något. :)
<David-A> K350: radeon verkar vara i kärnan (linux-*) eller linux-firmware, kolla imorgon om nån av dem uppdaterades.
<realubot> David-A: http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/6372/shitul.png
<K350> David-A: Vilket. Om kärnan upgraderats?
<David-A> realubot: bash och terminalen måste vara överens om antal tecken per rad. "stty -a" listar vad bash tror. normalt kommunicerar terminalen och bash när storleken ändras så de är i sync.
<David-A> K350: japp, kärnan eller linux-firmware (som kanske hör till kärnan, så det är samma sak, men det vet jag inte, (filosofiskt hårklyveri))
<realubot> Dagens ungdom: "En undersökning om gymnasieelevers kunskap om cancer visar att närmare hälften av eleverna trodde att blodcancer kan smitta via öppna sår och endast en procent kände till att det går att vaccinera sig mot livmoderhalscancer. 70 procent visste att rökning är en riskfaktor."
<K350> David-A: nix, ingen ny käran på ett tag
<realubot> Dom kommer bergis sluta som Windows-users med sådana kunskapsluckor.
<K350> David-A: problemet fanns inte igår. Sedna igår har jag inte upgraderat ngn kärna
<realubot> David-A: Varför inträffar detta bara ibland i.s.f.?
<David-A> "70 procent visste att rökning är en riskfaktor" då skulle man gissa att det är de andra 30% som röker, men så enkelt är det nog inte
<realubot> David-A: Borde det inte inträffa hela tiden då? Felet uppstår ju bara helt plötsligt under en och samma session. Sedan försvinner problemet lika plötsligt.
<realubot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1159955/
<K350> J-vla tidslinjen på facebook. Jag vill INTE ha den!!!!!
<David-A> realubot: om det är radlängdsproblem så borde det bara inträffa om raden är längre än min(vad bash tror, vad term tror (vet))
<realubot> dOm jag kör lxterminal i fullscreen utan Screen så ser det ut så här: speed 38400 baud; rows 57; columns 211; line = 0;
<David-A> realubot: och fullscreen med Screen?
<realubot> David-A: Jo, men vad bash/term tror borde väl inte variera hux flux med tiden utan att jag startar/stänger Screen/lxterminal mellan gångerna?
<David-A> realubot: nä
<David-A> realubot: jo om du resizar terminalen, men normalt kommuniceras det.
<realubot> David-A: Screen i maximerat läge (inte fullscreen): speed 38400 baud; rows 57; columns 211; line = 0;
<dodel> realubot: hmm...jag hittat drivrutiner för den nu och den känner av att man tar på den. Ska länka en bild
<realubot> David-A: Jag körde inte lxterminal i fullscreen förr. Jag körde det i maximerat läge också.
<David-A> realubot: hur var det med SP1, har du lagt till färger och kul utan \[\]?
<realubot> David-A: Jag resizar inte fönstret. Det ligger på maximerat läge konstant. Däremot så händer det att jag byter arbetsyta lite då och då och sedan växlar tillbaka till arbetsytan där Screen körs i lxterminal.
<realubot> David-A: Jag har inte lagt till något i SP1.
<realubot> Inga ändringar.
<dodel> realubot:  http://i49.tinypic.com/2n9fggn.png
<David-A> realubot: ang. pornview, sök i forumena på ubuntu-se.org
<realubot> dodel: Okay.
<realubot> Se där: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=288750#p288750
<realubot> Den som söker han finner och den som googlar han blir övervakad.
<dodel> realubot: länk till mej?
<dodel> Har inte fixat xchat än xD
<realubot> dodel: Nej.
<David-A> realubot: jag använder inte Screens el lxterminal, men kanske bug i nån av dem som stör kommunikationen om storleken. prova stty -a när det funkar, sen om/när det inte funkar, stty -a igen och se om det stämmer.
<realubot> dodel: Jag vet inte hur du ska få din läsare att fungera. Jag vet att gecko strulade med en fingeravtrycksäsare förr. Du kanske kan fråga honom om du ser honom.
<realubot> David-A: Ja, tack för tipset. Jag ska hålla koll på stty -a när det fungerar resp. inte fungerar. Det är ju klokt så klart.
<realubot> Om jag kommer ihåg det. Det inträffar inte så ofta men är sjukt störande när det gör det.
<realubot> En annan sak jag stör mig på när det gäller Screen är att när man kopierar i Screen så får man med text från andra fönster i tiling och inte bara fönstret man drar musen i.
<K350> realubot: Men tmux som är så bra! :-)
<realubot> Jag får t.ex. med text från bash-fönstret när jag markerar och kopierar text i Irssi.
<realubot> Också sjukt irriterande ...
<realubot> K350: Än så länge tycker jag att Terminator är överlägset tmux/screen men Terminator är ju GUI.
<realubot> Användarmässigt så vinner Terminator med hästlängder.
<realubot> Standardnställningarna i.a.f.
<K350> realubot: Jo, det är ju det. Jag är i alla fal supernöjd med tmux och ina inställningar :-)
<realubot> Jag stör mig också på att man måste använda Ctrl+A och sedan en ny kombination för att byta tiling-fönster. Det borde gå med Alt+Pil direkt.
<realubot> (som i Terminator).
<realubot> K350: I Tmux så måste du trycka <kombination 1> och sedan <kombination 2> för att rotera mellan fönster i tiling va?
<K350> realubot: ctrl+a+whatever tycke rjag är helt okej
<realubot> K350: Samma skit som i Screen? Det går inte att snabbt hoppa mellan fönstren med 1 tangenttryck?
<K350> realubot: Jag har dessutom flera fönster som var och en innehåller tilling som jag snabbt kan växl mellan på samma sätt osm i screen ctrl+a+a
<realubot> Jag vill ha som i Temrinator/Firefox. Alt+Tabb.
<realubot> Ctrl+Tabb, är det ju.
<realubot> Och Ctrl+Shift+Tabb för att gå åt andra hållet.
<realubot> Screen och Tmux klarar inte detta vad jag förstår. Kasst.
<K350> realubot: Jag undviker ctrl+ssiffra i tmux eftersom dcet krockar med irssi
<realubot> Jag har Ctrl+A+Tabb nu i Screen. Men det är inte alls lika bra som Ctrl+Tabb.
<realubot> Dessutom har jag inte hittat något sätt att hoppa åt andra hållet. Går det? :S
<K350> realubot: ctrl+a+tab för vad?
<realubot> K350: Rotera mellan olika fönster i tiling.
<K350> realubot: aha, jag kör med ctrl+a+a
<David-A> realubot: i xfce-terminal o gnome-terminal kan man hoppa mellan tabbar med ctrl-pgup o ctrl-pgdn (fast jag använder inte dessa)
<K350> David-A: Vad kör du med?
<K350> Jag anväder konsole i fullskärmsläge och tmux
<realubot> Kolla in min skrivbordsbakgrund om ni vågar: http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/112/riri.png
<realubot> Mitt Skrivbord.
<K350> hu, vad segt det gick att ladda dne bilden i webläsaren...uh?????
<realubot> 763 MB RAM och då kör jag Firefox (8-9 flikar), Screen i lxterminal, Pidgin och epostklient.
<realubot> K350: Ja, jag märkte det också. Vet inte varför det går så segt att ladda in bilden. Hög upplösning men det brukar inte ta så lång tid. ImageShack som har problems?
<David-A> K350: rxvt-unicode, utan tabbar eller screen, ganska lättviktig
<realubot> 830 MB om jag kör en video på svtplay.
<realubot> Detta är grymt på min netbook som har 1GB RAM.
<realubot> Man måste ha en bra klen dator om terminalemulatorn ska vara för tung.
<realubot> Eller finns det någon annan fördel med en lättviktig terminalemulator?
<dodel> Någon som har körkort här?
<David-A> realubot: började med rxvt när jag hade 512MB, nej kanske redan 384MB, och den har blivit kvar. den är ganska lättviktig med skärmyta också, och snyggare än xterm.
<realubot> Jag vill ha mer än 100 i sensivity på musen.
<realubot> Det krävs för stora rörelser för att flytta musen över skärmen. :(
<David-A> realubot: jag skaffade en mus med lagom hög dpi, omkring 1000. hela skärmen => 2,5 cm musrörelse (ännu kortare vid accelererad rörelse)
<gecko> Godmorgon Sverige
<gecko> Ännu en dag av tråkig väntan har börjat i denna håla
<realubot> gecko: Du njuter i fulla drag av din semester hör jag. ;)
<gecko> Visst. Men det är ingen semester. Utan ett uppdrag
<Screedo> god morgon
<phnom> Morrn
<maxkissie>  phorn!
<maxjezy> http://vimeo.com/47981702
<maxjezy> kan ni spola fram i videon?
<maxjezy> eller blir det error?
<maxjezy> spola fram till något som inte är inladdat i ram dvs
<maxjezy> eller i datorn iaf, ostreamat material
<phnom> maxjezy: Jag kan hoppa i videon.
<maxjezy> phnom
<maxjezy> skumt
<maxjezy> för för mig funkar det inte alls, får error
<maxjezy> men nu funkade det :)
<gecko> Undrar vad jag ska göra idag? Förutom att sitta och glo
<maxjezy> ja de kan man verkligen undra
<maxjezy> jag ska ruska lite tupp och sen kanske grilla korv
<NeverW8> God morgon alla :)
<Screedo> god morgon NeverW8
<Dynamit_fix_lapt> Hej
<Dynamit_laptop> Är det någon vid liv som sitter vid datorn och denna kanal just nu?
<Screedo> lite semi afk i alla fall är man
<Dynamit_laptop> jag tänkte försöka få så att ssh-servern skriver bannern som vanligt men att om man låt oss säga trycker 2 och skickar det så byter den till banner x (OBS det är innan man har loggat in sig som användare jag menar) som innehar annat innehåll i sig, är det någon som vet hur jag ska göra för att få det
<Dynamit_laptop> jag letar naturligt vis på internet med hjälp av sökmotor men tänkte om någon här visste mer eller mindre rakt upp och ner
<nighter> Tror inte ssh stödjer till out of the box men du kan ju alltid modifiera källkoden.
<Dynamit_laptop> dam
<Dynamit_laptop> för tänkte att jag skulle ha två banner så att när man loggar in så kommer först 1 men det skulle stå i bannern tex. att tryck 2 och skick kommandot så byter det språk till x
<Dynamit_laptop> kan modifiera själv det kan jag men anser ändå att så viktigt är det inte även om det är lätt gjort
<Screedo> sorry Dynamit_laptop, jar inte en aning så är inte mycket till hjälp.
<Screedo> har*
<Dynamit_laptop> Det är lungt
<Dynamit_laptop> som sagt jag kan ändra i källkoden om jag vill men anser inte att det är så viktigt
<Dynamit_laptop> Vet du om det är enkelt att gömma en användare ifrån inloggnings skärmen?
<Dynamit_laptop> för den datorn jag håller på med och sitter med nu kan jag lika gärna gömma kontot på så ingen ser den, för att då har jag enkelt att komma in via ssh och de ser inte kontot (som har "root" rättigheter) namn vilket försvårar eventuella försök att manipulera datorn
<Dynamit_laptop> ska starta om datorn för att se om alla ändringar jag har gjort fungerar som de ska, jag vet att jag kan starta om hela x-servern utan att göra det men är för lat
<coobra> :o
<coffe> mycket göra idag
<Screedo> kopierar filer mellan två datorer med en HP 1410 gigabit switch, från SousOS --> ubuntu 12.04 får 28,7 MB/sec. Är det bra eller dåligt.
<Screedo> tar mig nästan 3 timmar att kopiera över 255 GB.
<Screedo> eller flytta är det.
<HeMan> Screedo: prova nät
<HeMan> Screedo: äsch
<HeMan> Screedo: prova ren nätprestanda med iperf eller liknande
<Screedo> ok, skall kolla in det.
<HeMan> Screedo: det är alltid svårt att veta om det är nät, nätprotokoll , disk eller cpu som är flaskhals
<Screedo> jo, helt klart
<Screedo> bara undrade vad man "räknar" med att få i ett gigabit nät, storleken på filerna har betydelse också
<dynamit_laptop> jippi nu funkar majoriteten av saker på denna burk som jag vill
<Markk> Jag hade inte vilja ha en dynamit_laptop när mig.
<Markk> Ännu mindre i famnen.
<dynamit_laptop> tack för den du
<Markk> Skulle du vilja ha en laptop med nitroglycerin samt lite sand i famnen?
<dynamit_laptop> ja vist
<dynamit_laptop> bara jag får vara blixt stilla ;P
<Markk> Haha
<Markk> Näe
<Markk> Hellre blixtstilla, ingen blixt nära dynamit.
<Markk> Även om dynamit är stabilt så är det inte såååå stabilt.
<maxjezy> vilken inpräntad hjärna man har, letar en lösning för att sätta ihop två bilder i linux
<maxjezy> men sitter i windows
<dynamit_laptop> snacka om att lightdm + lightdm-gtk-greeter kan vara dum i huvudet
<dynamit_laptop> det är åtminstånde åt rätt håll maxjezy
<dynamit_laptop> men har lyckas fått till det
<HeMan> Barre, coffe, bamsefar: kanske lite sent påkommet, men grillning i morgon funkar för mig
<coffe> HeMan,  mig med
<dynamit_laptop> nä nu försvinner jag ifrån denna burk ska peta lite och se om jag får det som jag vill ;)
<Screedo> jag har instalelrat ubuntu 12.04 desktop på en maskin, skapat en raid 5 på denna maskinen, om jag skulle vilja installera en annan debian dist på den maskinen kan jag då hämta in den skapade raid 5 från ubuntu?
<HeMan> Screedo: är det en "ren" md-raid eller en lvm-administrerad?
<HeMan> Screedo: kan vara så att lvm-varianten inte funkar då Ubuntu har nyare kärna än Debian
<HeMan> Screedo: men jag har inte testat
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> är en ren mjukvarua raid
<Screedo> skapat i disk utility
<Screedo> funderar på att dra in solusOS även på den maskinen, har problme med unity när jag kör remote med freenx
<Screedo> fungerar ibland och ibland inte.
<coffe> Screedo,  gnome eller xfce4 tycker jag bättre om via NX
<Screedo> ja, jag har valt att gnome skall köras men det fungerar ibland bara.
<Screedo> tycker ubuntu gjorde en jäkla miss att gå över till unity, riktigt bloatware tycker jag det är.
<Screedo> eller skapa unity
<Screedo> hmm, nu har jag kopierat över 260 gb till en mapp och nu ser jag inte skiten :S tror jag skall låta detta vara tills senare eller imorgon, annars är det stor riskt att skiten ligger ute på gården :)
<Screedo> lol, jag skapade en mapp på min ubuntu maskin, flyttade över en mapp innehållande 260 gb, nu ser jag inte den mappen varken från den dator jag flyttade över det med eller påmin ubuntu maskin... :D
<Screedo> tack för all hjälp, tid att gå afk lite :) hörs senare. ha det alla så länge,
<gecko> Efter ett ofantligt letande här i Yozgat så har jag änligen hittet en "riktig" wifi-router.
<gecko> Men......
<gecko> Det funkar bra att ansluta via min hustrus win. Men i mn ubuntu så stannar inte accsesen inte kvar i rutan. Det blir tomt på en gån. Mysko
<Barre> HeMan: int för mig :/
<HeMan> Barre: det är lungt, du behöver inte ens vara hemma, det räcker om du dukar för oss och lagar maten så löser vi resten!
<Barre> HeMan: ahh.. men dåså :)
<Barre> HeMan: jag är SJUKT sugen på en asteriks... men är på tok för lat för att börja läsa allt om voip och sip... need crash course..
<HeMan> Barre: jag tror http://fonality.com/trixbox/ kan ta dig rätt långt utan att behöva lägga för mycke tid
<Barre> HeMan: jag har kollat på det och njea... jag kommer säkert igång med en fungerade lösning mycket snabbare och resultatet är säkert mycket stabilare än om jag gjort det själv. Problemet är att jag misstänker att jag inte kommer lära mig något. Men jag hör vad du säger, jag skall inte fråga igen.. någonsin ;)
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<HeMan> Barre: om du vill köra en crash course så skaffa en sip-anslutning av någon variant och säg till så kör vi 30 min - 1h vid tillfälle
<Barre> HeMan: now your talking :)... problemet är att jag vid skrivande stund inte vet vad som menas med sip-anslutning eller vem jag skall skaffa det av :P
 * christoffer lyssnar också
<christoffer> :)
<christoffer> ...det blev visst tyst
<Barre> HeMan: så... du lyckades vänta ut min googling och läsning... bra jobbat...=)
<andol> Barre: Varför tror du alltid att jag har ett visst delay innan jag svarar dig? :-)
<Barre> andol: det vet jag väl ;)
<andol> (Inte för att jag kan så mycket mer själv gällande sip, asterisk, etc)
<maxjezy> någon här som haft magsår/magkatarr?
<maxjezy> brinnande kännsla i magen jag har
<coffe> maxjezy,  magkatarr...   har du det .. så ät en banan
<maxjezy> känns som ja tappar blod
<maxjezy> svimfärdig
<coffe> 12.10 är ordenligt trasigt
<maxjezy> bör ja uppsöka akut vård?
<coffe> maxjezy, ja,  å försökt få i dig en banan  + druvsocker om du inte har insulin problem
<maxjezy> vad gör dem?
<coffe> banan hjälper bra mot magkatarr..  ,2 de låter som blocksocker fall .. är det inte de så kommer inte druvsocker att skada
<maxjezy> jag har druckit yoghurt som innehåller lite socker
<maxjezy> men ja får skicka tanten på affären och köpa detta
<maxjezy> kan man ringa ambulans om det känns helt fördjävligt?
<maxjezy> sjukvårdsupplysningen tyckte ja skulle softa hemma
<deekeff> maxjezy: hur går det?
<deekeff> maxjezy: du verkar må som jag. magkatarr och sjukt lågt blodsocker jämt
<deekeff> hör det ihop ?
<Screedo> Barre: här?
<Barre> Screedo: nästan inte
<bitti^> intressant läsning: http://blay.se/hetalinjen.html
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-23
<gecko> Godmorgon  Sverige
<Screedo> god morgon
<em> hallow
<Dynamit> godmorgon på dig Screedo
<Screedo> allt väl?
<Dynamit> Jadå själv då
<Screedo> jodå, det bra här.
<Screedo> sitter och kollar hur iperf fungerar.
<Dynamit> ok som sagt jag använder Openwrt så jag har knappt ingen aning alls jag
<Screedo> ok
<NeverW8> Godmorgon alla pigga människor
<NeverW8> :)
<coffe> morrn
<Screedo> god morgon
<M3th4n0l> nån som vet något lightweight CMS system ?
<M3th4n0l> sitter o kikar på denna, http://webdesignledger.com/tools/10-simple-and-light-weight-cms-solutions
<realubot> "Tv-licensen kan snart vara ett minne blott. I stället ska den ersättas av en avgift via skattsedeln. Det är huvudförslaget från Public service-kommittén enligt vad branschtidningen Resumé erfar."
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/kultur-noje/film-tv/tv-licensen-kan-ersattas-av-skatt
 * realubot twittrar i #ubuntu-se.
<NeverW8> tweet tweet
<NeverW8> Inte många vakna idag
<Markk> Jobbar.
<NeverW8> Gör jag med
<Markk> Försöker göra ett godt intryck här med att inte IRCa så mycket.
<NeverW8> I see
<NeverW8> :)
<maxjezy> realubot, bra twitter
<maxjezy> jag följer den framöver
<Stirner> hej
<NeverW8> God dag
<realubot> maxjezy: Alla foljer min Twitter oavsett om man vill eller inte. Det är det som är så bra med att twittra i en IRC-kanal istället för på twitter.com.
<realubot> Det är bara för er att gapa och svälja.
<realubot> Nä, men seriöst. Den här kanalen är så passiv så det skadar inte med lite IT-relaterade nyheter, tycker jag.
<NeverW8> Det här ska HakanS få höra om!!
<NeverW8> Eller inte x)
<einand> SVT är inte värt verken skatt, eller licens pengar
<NeverW8> Har inte haft min tv på, på ungefär 5-6 år
<einand> NeverW8: jag kollar ibland, men inte haft igång den på 3 månader nu, alls
<NeverW8> Jag känner inget behov av den
<realubot> NeverW8: Jag har ingen TV.
<realubot> Däremot så kollar jag lite då och då på svtplay.se.
<realubot> SÃ¥ indirekt har jag ju TV.
<coffe> Barre,  har gjort ett python script för att hämta ut anv från fusion( LDAP ) för kunna lägga in i PM.
<Barre> coffe: du e så dutti ;P
<coffe> Barre,  jag vet.. tänkte du kanske var intresserad.. med alla dina personligheter :P
<Barre> coffe: jag kör inte FD, har inte haft ork att sätt mig in i det ännu
<coffe> Barre, okey .. funderar på om AD kanske är bättre nu när samba4 är ute..
<hume> hej alla... nån som vet hur man hittar en clipart-bild i Openoffice numera? Har openclipart installerat, men det är inte organiserat enligt teman i OO
<Barre> coffe: då använder jag hellre LDAP =)
<coffe> Barre,  mycket som har stöd för AD
<Barre> coffe: det tror jag säkert. Men jag stödjer inte AD ;)
<Barre> har mäktiga problem med en egenskriven nrpe plugin... jag jag kommandot lokalt så fungerar det perfekt. Men kör jag remote så svarar den enbart med versionsnummret vilket är parameter -V   varför då då?
<andol> Barre: Lite sidospår, men nyfiken på varför du valde approachen med nrpe framför check_by_ssh.
<Barre> andol: det är en mycket bra fråga. Det svaret som ligger närmst är nog att jag inte kände till check_by_ssh. Jag kanske kan komma på någon annan orsak, men just nu är det tomt. Låt mig återkomma ;)
<scorn> Kan windows maskiner läsa av externa hårddiskar som använder ext4?
<deekeff> nej
<deekeff> nej
<deekeff> ext2 finns det något program som klarar om jag inte minns fel
<scorn> Känns som det får bli NTFS då.
<einand> scorn: ja, fast du får installera externa drivrutiner
<einand> scorn: känns som extfat är stabilare
<Barre> andol: efter att ha läst lite om check_by_ssh så undrar jag samma sak. varför i h-vete håller jag på att strula med NRPE?
<andol> Barre: Jo, därav min ursprungliga fråga :-)
<scorn> einand, Kan linux bukar läsa exfat då? Har NTFS-3g eller vad den heter installerad och antar att den bara är för NTFS?
<einand> scorn: bästa är nog att köra UDF
<einand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Disk_Format
<scorn> einand, Låter som det bästa alternativet
<einand>  ”Tre getingstick dödar en människa.”
<einand> Falskt. Det kan räcka med ett. Men bara om du är allergiker. Ungefär en person per år i Sverige dör av getingstick.
<einand> varför säger dom inte hur många en "frisk" person måste ha då
<einand> maxjezy: yo på dig med
<scorn> Beror det inte på hur mycket man väger?
<einand> kanske
<scorn> Går det att formatera min externa till UDF utan att förlora all data?
<Sp00kan> scorn: Om du backupar allt på den innan så borde du ju kunna byta filsystem..
<Sp00kan> Så det får ju bli flytta över all data, sen formatera sen flytta tillbaka all data igen..
<scorn> Sp00kan, jag har inte tillräkligt med plats på några andra hårddiskar för att kunna flytta allt
<Sp00kan> scorn: Ok, tyvärr har jag inte så snabbt nät, annars har jag gott om plats som du hade kunnat låna så länge...
<maxjezy> yo
<maxjezy> einand
<Barre> scorn: det är inte möjligt att konvertera filsystem utan att förlora data. Sorry :/   som Sp00kan säger, du måste ha tillräckligt utrtymme någon annanstans. En  del filsystem tillåter att du krymper dem (om du har lite utrymme kvar), då skulle du teoretiskt kunna minska filsystemet och sen partitionen på den befintliga volymen och skapa en ny partition med ett nytt filsystem på det fria utrymmet och sen flytta över lite data, och sen minska 
<einand> maxjezy: ;)
<einand> Barre: finns mjukvara som gör det
<einand> Barre: ntfsconvert gör om fat till ntfs
<einand> ingår i tidigiare windows xp versioner
<einand> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307881/sv
<Barre> einand: ok,missade att scorn satt på fat och ville till ntfs på en windowsplattform
<ispookan> Ush mina url ögon började blöda ;)
<einand> mina "löjliga kommentarer ögon börjar blöda"
<ispookan> Oj där fattades det visst något. Det måste varit humorn.
 * einand går och äter en humorkaka och blir människa igen
<maxjezy> einand, bjud mig på en, har inte ätit på flera timmar
<maxjezy> humöret börjar gå åt helvete
 * maxjezy sätter sig i en kartong och leker snickers
<Barre> einand: sorry.. men jag är bara tungen... :) https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Btrfs-convert
 * Barre hoppas att humorkakan har börja verka
<einand> Barre: <3
<Barre> oh.. en glass
<Philip5> swecarp: snart slut på semestern eller?
<swecarp> Philip5:  japp nu är det snart slut
<Philip5> skönt? är väl lika bra?
<swecarp> japp tillbaka i verkligheten
<Philip5> inte ligga och såsa om dagarna
<swecarp> nä men som det ser ut nu så tror jag att jag har en massa att göra med datorn
<Philip5> vadå då?
<swecarp> kernel updaten ställde nog till lite problem med puls audio får förska backa den
<swecarp> eller så får jag instalera om hela os
<Philip5> va? den där disten som enligt kurden är helt ofelbar!??! ;)
<swecarp> felet ligger inte i disten utan i kernelen vad jag har förstått det är samma problem med den diste du kör det är vad jag har kunnat läsa ut
<Philip5> aha, då borde de inte kört med den updaten då
<Philip5> jag har inte märkt något
<swecarp> just presis det är där problemet ligger
<swecarp> ska kolla lite vet att det pågår jobb gällande problemet i den ofelbara disten
<K350> Har rättstavningsfunktionen på min ff. Men det kollar bara engelska inte svenska. Hur fixar jag det?
<K350> Vad dött det blivit hrä på sista tiden :-(
<eCo_> K350: installera paketet firefox-locale-sv
<K350> Löste problemet :-)
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-24
<gecko> Godmorgon Sverige
<K350> gecko: Här verkar det inte bättre än att alal tycks ah somnat in för gott :-(
<gecko> Ja det verkarlugnt
<gecko> Egentligen borde jag sova på dagarna och vara upp på nätterna för att slippa denna hetta
<realubot> Nu lugnar ni ner er.
<realubot> K350: Löste du problemet med firefox-locale-sv?
<realubot> K350: Ja, det gjorde det nog.
<realubot> När jag läser om det så låter det rätt.
<realubot> gecko: Hur genomlider du dagarna i Turkiet?
<K350> realubot: nja. felet var inte det utan att jag hade bockat för fel språk i FF
<K350> realubot: Däremot har jag fortfarande det hrä skumma problemet med flash :-/
<K350> realubot: spelar jag en flashfilm i valfri webläsare så skjuter CPU upp  i taket. Seplar jag en flv film med valfri mediaspelare så skjuter också CPU upp i höjden.
<realubot> Det är ju fel att säga att MS nya logga är spännande ... Fyra olikfärgade rutor i en kvadrat. :(
<gecko> Godmorgon igen Sverige. Jag lyckades somna om ett tag
<gecko> Har det blivit en form av bojkott av kanalen senaste veckan?
<gecko> En sak kan jag meddela. Jag är rosenrasande på migrationsverket som skickat oss till fel stad "av misstag"
<gecko> Så vi har nu suttit i en hyrd lägenhet för 600 dollar i 1 vecka helt i onödan
<gecko> Vi måste till Teheran i Iran. Tack så mycket för detta.
<gecko> Men när jag kommer hem ska det rulla huvuden på migrationsverket. Lita på det.
<realubot> "With Ubuntu 12.10 and the Unity desktop on the 2010 Apple MacBook Pro, it was idling at 22 Watts. Yep, more than twice the power consumption of OS X 10.8 on the same hardware."
<realubot> Aj då.
<realubot> gecko: Say what? Så uppdraget går inte att utföra? :S
<gecko> realubot< Inte här i Ankara Turkiet
<gecko> Förbannade helvete
<realubot> gecko: Det låter som om ni inte bara har åkt till fel stad utan till helt fel land?
<gecko> realubot< Japp. Enligt instruktioner från migrationsverket
<realubot> gecko: Jösses!
<realubot> gecko: Fick ni inget vettigt gjort alls i ärendet i Turkiet då? Var resan dit helt förgäves? :S
<gecko> realubot< Helt bortkastad resa. Suttit och väntat på svar helt i onödan
<realubot> gecko: Fy fan.
<gecko> Amen
<gecko> Eller amen föresten. Det verkar inte finnas varken Gud, Ahlla, Mohammed eller några andra jävla profeter
<gecko> Men tack och lov så har jag internet iaf
<realubot> Ja. Det är alltid något.
<realubot> gecko: Så hur länge stannar du i Turkiet nu då?
<realubot> gecko: Eller ska du resa direkt till Teheran nu?
<gecko> realubot< Ingen aning. Ska beställa tid för besök s-o
<gecko> Hade jag inte nätet så skulle jag bli knäpp(knäppare)
<phnom> orrn
<realubot> God orron.
<realubot> gecko: Det låter ju helt sjukt.
<realubot> gecko: Hur kan det bli så fel?!?
<gecko> realubot< Det blir fel när det är maktfullkomliga slöa myndigheter
<realubot> gecko: Ja ja. Du fick ju i.a.f. se Turkiet.
<realubot> En klen tröst i sammanhanget kanske, men men ...
 * Sp00kan gääspar...
<Sp00kan> Segt idag :/
<phnom> Mm. Kaffe.
<purity^> Zambezi,
<Zambezi> purity^: Ping?
<purity^> Zambezi, pong
<purity^> hur får man bort den tråkiga "affilated" hosten?
<Zambezi> purity^: Har du den själv?
<purity^> Zambezi, ja
<Zambezi> purity^: Japp. GÃ¥ till #freenode och be de ta bort cloaken.
<purity^> Zambezi, jaha, så enkelt :D
<purity^> Zambezi, sådär, nu fina hosten
<Zambezi> purity^: Kyligt!
<purity^> nu lite mera kaffe
<coffe> Barre, *info* vår ipv6 pop är nere
<purity^> Zambezi, dong
<gecko> Nu måste jag strax byta sittplats här i mitt fängelse i Yozgat. För nu börjar solen komma hit
<Barre> coffe: hur länge var den nere då?
<porte-r> hi
<Barre> tjenis
<porte-r> jag lär mig svenska
<porte-r> whatsup Barre?
<porte-r> vet du hur lätt svenskar får det att låta som? Det är lika enkelt som att andas för dig.
<Barre> porte-r: mycket jobb som måste avslutas innan jag kan ta helg. Själv då, var kommer du ifrån?
<porte-r> jag är från NYC. lyckligtvis (?) har jag ledigt
<porte-r> jag lär på nätet.
<porte-r> Barre, från new york, USA.
<porte-r> Jag älskar att lära sig främmande språk
<Barre> porte-r: Ok.. Hur kommer det sig att du vill lära dig svenska då?
<porte-r> Jag tycker om att lära så många främmande språk som jag kan. Och talar svenska är mycket svårt, men du gör det verkar så lätt.
<porte-r> Tills jag var 15 kunde jag bara tala ett språk, var jag en fullständig enspråkiga.
<coffe> Barre,  vet inte ..
<porte-r> Nu kan jag tala 8 språk och svenska är nästa att bemästra. :P
<Barre> porte-r: låter ambitiöst =)
<Barre> coffe: ok..
<porte-r> hvor er du fra?
 * epzil0n har precis hämtat hem nya notebooken :P
<epzil0n> frågan är hur ubuntu rullar på denna, lite speciella tangenter som kan bli struligt men intel baserad så ska väl inte vara alltför jobbigt hoppas jag
 * epzil0n ska roota i bios nu och boota up den med ubuntu via sd kortet :P
<coffe> Trevlig helg
<epzil0n> hm, det gick att boota upp från usb men sedan blir det bara svart?
<hume> hej... nån av som gör presentationer med en ubuntu-dator? t ex i Libreoffice Impress?
<Sp00kan> Gött, jag har gott om min gamla vikning i listan, man jobbar upp sig sakta men säkert. ;)
<Sp00kan> realubot: Tjena!
<EAG> hej, nån kvm-kunnig här som vet varför win7 och win 2k8r2 går så fruktansvärt långsamt? är det nått med virtio-drivisar som spökar?
<David-A> EAG: (inte kvm-kunnig men) har du provat nåt annat än win om det också går befruktansvärt långsamt?
<EAG> David-A: ja, det går utmärkt med olika linuxdistar
<EAG> det verkar vara nått med läs och skrivhastighet till diskarna
<EAG> det går inte ens att välja virtio.. då bootar det inte ens en gång
<EAG> och kvm-sidan med de där signerade drivrutinerna får jag ingen ordning på heller
<EAG> ( den här: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/WindowsGuestDrivers/Download_Drivers )
<David-A> EAG: (fortfarande inte kvm-kunnig men) har vm:en tillräckligt med minne, så den inte swappar/tröskar
<EAG> ja det är inget sånt
<EAG> det är nått udda fel
<EAG> tyvärr :)
<realubot> Sp00kan: Tjena mittena!
<realubot> *mittbena
<realubot> Sp00kan: Får du ordning på den här kanalen eller?
<bitti^> Byggjobbarna på gatan bredvid har grävt sönder mitt internet :( så nu måste jag tethra min telefon
<David-A> eng: tether (verb/subst) = sve: tjudra (verb) / tjuder (subst)
<bitti^> var härligt på jobbet idag då en elev knackade på mitt och kollegans rum och sa att vi hade exploits i vårt nät :p
<andol> bitti^: Vad hade ni lyckats få in för ohyra på nätet då? Ålder på eleverna?
<bitti^> andol, http://www.instructables.com/id/Unblock-CMD-at-school-and-become-the-administrator/
<bitti^> andol, gymnasieålder :p
<realubot> bitti^: Har du fri surf på telefånen?
<bitti^> realubot, nej :(
<realubot> bitti^: Illa. :(
<bitti^> har dyr kontantkort
<realubot> Annars är det ju helt okej att använda 3G/4G temporärt.
<realubot> Jag ska skaffa nytt kontantkort men vill gärna ha med så mycket surf som möjligt. :S
<realubot> Någon som vet något bra kontanktkort där det ingår "mycket" data som surf?
<andol> bitti^: Det där är ju bara använding utav reguljära systemverktyg. Har svårt att se hur det där skulle fungera på en ordentligt nerlåst maskin, med ordentliga användarrättigheter, etc.
<bitti^> andol, vi har vart lata och inte nerlåst saker ordentligt där jag jobba :p
<bitti^> jobbar*
 * realubot tror inte säkerheten är så hög på en gymnasieskola om inte IT-systemet administreras centralt för många skolor.
<bitti^> realubot, är typ jag och 2 sportfånar som administraterar skiten :p
<realubot> bitti^: Det låter som om det är gympalärarna som garanterar IT-säkerheten. ;)
<bitti^> realubot, inte riktigt :p
<realubot> bitti^: Dock så administreras väl att centralt egentligen?
<bitti^> realubot, nepp :p
<bitti^> är en friskola
<realubot> bitti^: Är det en privatskola?
<bitti^> jo
<realubot> Okej.
<realubot> bitti^: Vad har administratörerna för utbildning/kunskapsnivå om man får fråga?
<bitti^> vetefan riktigt
<bitti^> inte frågat :p
<realubot> bitti^: Är det erfarna och välutbildade sysadmins eller mer lärare som är IT-intresserade?
<bitti^> är nog både och
<realubot> bitti^: Vad gör du för uppgifter på skolan då?
<bitti^> realubot, installerar saker och flyttar möbler typ :p
<realubot> bitti^: Trivs du då?
<bitti^> ja
<bitti^> som fan
<realubot> bitti^: Det är ju bra.
<Sp00kan> realubot: Få ordning på kanalen?
<realubot> Sp00kan: Ja, den behöver ju HRT.
<realubot> The kanal is dying.
<Sp00kan> realubot: HRT?
<Sp00kan> Ah..
<Sp00kan> Inte min kanal så..
<realubot> Sp00kan: HLR, menar jag: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hj%C3%A4rt-lungr%C3%A4ddning
<David-A> gammal nyhet: motionera mindre och gå ner mer i vikt! jag minskade från 30min/dag till 15min och gick upp ett par kilo. man skulle visst minska från 60min till 30min. hur gör man då om man inte börjar från 60min?
<Sp00kan> Men nu ska jag träffa John Blund.. Vi ses..
<bitti^> http://tomasf.se/etc/cancer.php
<David-A> det var ju kort och kärnfullt
<bitti^> David-A, den kör random från denna listan: http://tomasf.se/etc/cancer.txt
<David-A> ammunition? ja, jag kände på mej att det var nåt farligt med dem
<EzKurdistanIm> godkväll alla glada
<bitti^> hej
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: ping
<EzKurdistanIm> bitti^: tjenis.
 * David-A sömnig
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: pong
<bitti^> ne läggdags och hoppas att jag har propert internet imorgon
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-25
<K350> Finns här något Linuxgeni som kan lösa problemet med varför mitt CPU åker upp i taket när jag spelar flash på valfri webläsare och flv filer på valfri mediaspelare?
<K350> Funderar på att testa Sidux. Någon här som provat?
<gecko> Godmorgon Sverige
<gecko> Ännu en dag att bara sitta och glo :(
<realubot> gecko: Du håller ställningarna i Turkiet?
<gecko> realubot< Visst. Sittande ställning :)
<realubot> K350: HAr du installerat video-codecsen i ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<realubot> gecko: Det är bra. Jag visste att jag kunde lita på dig. ;)
<gecko> realubot< :D Alltid det vet du. Hm
<gecko> Även om detta är en håla så är dom väldigt vänliga mot en blond ljushårig svensk
<gecko> Hm. Det där såg konstigt ut
<K350> hm, verkar inte som någon gjort det program jag behöver :-p
<realubot> gecko: Dom gillar väl svenska blondiner.
<realubot> K350: Vad behöver du för program? Ett program som gör guld av sand?
<realubot> Vad ska man ha en 7" Google Nexus 7 till?
<realubot> Seriöst? Den är ju för lite för att ersätta en bärbar dator och för stor för att vara mobil som en telefön.
<K350> Hur lägger man till en PPA ?
<andol> K350: Om du tittar på PPA:ats launchpadsida så torde du hitta instruktioner där.
<andol> Exempel: https://launchpad.net/~keithw/+archive/mosh --> "Read about installing"
<andol> Förövrigt så är mosh bra skit :)
<realubot> Upp och hoppa alla linuxpundare!
<realubot> :(
 * Sp00kan gääspar...
<Sp00kan> realubot: Jag är vaken, men ingen Linuxpundare.. ;)
<realubot> Sp00kan: Då var inte budskapet till dig då.
<realubot> ;)
<Sp00kan> realubot: Hihi! ;)
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<Philip5> swecarp: kena
<Philip5> swecarp: synd att du inte bodde närmare uppsala för då kunde du gått på uppsala fotofestival den här helgen
<Philip5> ganska kul
<realubot> "Det gigantiska patentmålet har nu avgjorts av en federal amerikansk domstol, tidigare än väntat. Och domstolen ger Apple rätt på flera punkter. Samsung döms att betala drygt en miljard dollar i skadestånd, motsvarande runt 7 miljarder kronor."
<realubot> Samsung måste sälja många smartfånar för att betala skadeståndet.
<Sp00kan> Grattis Apple! ;)
<swecarp> ja det hadde vcarit roligt Philip5
<Philip5> realubot: skulle vara intressant att veta lite mer bakom kulisserna med den där rättegången och hur mycket som är ren juridik och vad som är politik
<Philip5> amerikanske bolag mot asiatisk i amerikansk domstol
 * Philip5 är less på comhem som bara blir comfel
<swecarp> Philip5:  krånglar det
<realubot> Philip5: Jo.
<swecarp> wb Philip5
<Philip5> ja det är en himla otyg med dem nu
<realubot> Filip och Fredriks podcast har 100 000 lyssnare sägs det. Två personer sitter och snackar skit och 100 000 personer lyssnar på skräpet. Jösses.
<Screedo> goddag
<scorn> Är det någon som kan nåt om dreambox?
<Philip5> nepp
<gecko> Jag gillar värme och sol. Men detta är bara för mycket. Måste nog gå in och sova ett tag i skuggan
<scorn> Vem ska man kontakta om man vill skaffa fiber till huset?
<gecko> scorn< Förslagsvis en nätleverantör
<gecko> Nu har jag äntligen lyckats hitta en affär i denna håla som fattar vad en DVD-skiva är. Suck. Har även lyckats ladda hem en iso av ubuntu 12.04. Och installerat om denna laptop. Den gillade inte att hamna i Yozgat tydligen
<deekeff> scorn: jag hade telia.
<Sabertooth> Hej alla
<Sabertooth> har ett litet strul me apache på en ubbe 10.10
<Sabertooth> NameVirtualHost *:8080 has no VirtualHosts
<Sabertooth>  får jag när jag startar om apache
<Sabertooth> har kollat ports.conf sites-enabled & sites-available
<Sabertooth> men hittar ej riktigt vrf de är fel
<K350> Någon här som testat sidux?
<andol> K350: Nej, men väl vanliga Sid.
<K350> andol: Hm, jag har ett sjuhelsikes besvär med att hitta en distro som passar mig!
<K350> andol: Finns det ena så finns inte det andra etc...uff....
<nighter> Sabertooth: NamevirtualHost brukar ligga i sites-available eller sites-enabled då det är en symlänk som pekar på varje fil, om du inte meckat och lagt in det själv är du osäkert skriv bara grep -ri "NameVirtualHost" ./* när du står i /etc/apache2 lär den lista ut vilka filer det där står i.
<realubot> K350: Kör Ubuntu och se glad ut.
<K350> realubot: Det är ju det jag gör. Fast jag har lite svårt att se glad ut..hrmf....
<realubot> K350: Vad är problemet då?
<K350> realubot: en hel massa :-/
<realubot> K350: Kör Lubuntu. Gnome 2 stuk på Lubban.
<K350> realubot: Försöker knåpa ihop en lista på exakt vad det är jag är ute efter för att få någonlags överblick.....
<K350> realubot: kan lägga upp dne på pastebin så kan du se om du har ngt förslag....
<David-A> K350: "distro som passar dej"? det snygga utseendet eller den gamla hårdvaran?
<andol> K350: Ähh, då nästan bättre att hitta något som är tillräckliga nära, och sen själv göra den anpassningar man tycker behövs.
<deekeff> linux är ju alltid linux. förutom när man kommer till ubuntu. som är en linux dist gjord i mjukplast.
<andol> deekeff: Ifall du nu är så oimponerad utav Ubuntu, vad för dig då till den här kanalen?
<deekeff> andol: din mama :)
<gecko> Äntligen lite svalka här i Yozgat Klockan är 19:30 och det är "bara" +28
<realubot> "Mullah Dadullah, who led the Pakistani Taliban in the Bajaur tribal agency, was killed late Friday in a strike on a compound across the border in the Afghan province of Kunar, NATO and Pakistani intelligence officials said."
<realubot> https://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/26/world/asia/nato-says-it-killed-a-pakistani-militant-in-afghanistan.html?_r=1&partner=rss&emc=rss
<realubot> Imponerande. US dödade en taliban som dödades redan 2007: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dadullah
<realubot> Igår dödades han igen.
<EzKurdistanIm> hej alla glada
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: ping.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Säg till gecko att komma hem nu innan turkarna tröttnar på honom.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: haha. är han fortfarande därnere? be honom skandera länge leve kurdistan och dom lär skicka iväg honom med första bästa flyg. :)
<EzKurdistanIm> undrar var defekt har tagit vägen...
<EzKurdistanIm> spacebug verkar tagit en lång break
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Ja, han är spårlöst försvunnen verkar det som. :(
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: kanske hittat sin drömprins :).
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Ja, kanske det.
<realubot> Vad består en NAS av? Hårddiskar + nätverkskort, typ?
<realubot> Eller är det en komplett dator men specialkonstruerad för lagring bara?
<_Trullo> e väl ett kontrollerkort med nätagg typ
<deekeff> EzKurdistanIm: är du ute o reser? :)
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: :) inte riktigt. är det du defekt?
<deekeff> EzKurdistanIm: jaapp :)
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: bytt nick... hur står det till?
<deekeff> EzKurdistanIm: det började krångla och jag gav upp o bytte. det e rätt lungt. själv?
<EzKurdistanIm> menar du nicken krångla eller bsd? :)
<realubot> Finns olika varianter: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network-attached_storage#Implementation
<deekeff> EzKurdistanIm: nickserv bråkade länge oförklarligt.
<deekeff> EzKurdistanIm: har kvar min archlinux install ;)
<deekeff> den har hängt med länge nu.
<deekeff> fick 2 hårddiskar av en vän. men båda va kaputt :(
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: I see. verkar dyka upp väldigt många arch baserade distar.
<deekeff> jaså? har det kommit nån ny?
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: jepp. kolla distrowatch. dock vet jag ej hur seriös den är, men en av utvecklarna känner jag från chakra linux.
<EzKurdistanIm> och chakra linux är ju känd
<deekeff> EzKurdistanIm: http://paste.xinu.at/UWF9/
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: http://distrowatch.com/manjaro
<deekeff> EzKurdistanIm: gullit. men för mkt lullull
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: :) okej. du är ju nörd.
<deekeff> visst är det fint? :)
<realubot> Jösses, vilken tradition: http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/har-far-de-doda-nya-klader
<realubot> Dans kring midsommarstången framstår ju som rena barnleken jämfört med det där.
<EzKurdistanIm> deekeff: :) smaken är som baken. dock inte vad jag tycker är fint... för minimalistisk
<EzKurdistanIm> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.462072/storseger-for-apple-i-megarattegangen
<EzKurdistanIm> äpplet börjar bli den nya windows
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Yesterday news.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Du missade när jag twittrade ut nyheten i kanalen.
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Jag har ju börjat twittra. Inte på Twitter utan här i kanalen.
<realubot> Principen är enkel. Jag skriver massa skit lite då och då. Varje mening får innehålla max. 140 tecken.
<realubot> Och en länk här och där.
<realubot> realubot goes Twitter style.
<David-A> realubot: jag twittrar också här ibland men begränsas inte till 140 tecken
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: "äpplet börjar bli den nya windows" det är viktigt att man anger företagsnamnen utan skojstavning (för att maximera skadan mot dem). alltså "Apple börjar bli det nya Microsoft"
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  kena broschan
<David-A> google says 'No results found for "kena broschan".'
<swecarp> David-A:  hehe
<realubot> David-A: Nej, jag håller mig inte heller till 140 tecken. Det var bara något jag sa för att det skulle låta Twitter-aktigt.
<David-A> mediasmart
<realubot> Snart släpps Google Nexus 7.
<realubot> 4 september räknar en webbutik att ha båda modellerna i sortimentet. Jag trodde bara den dyrare skulle komma till Sverige.
<realubot> Frågan är. Vad ska man ha Google Nexus 7 till? :S
<realubot> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=1358663
<Screedo> någon här som använder google chrome som webbläsare?
<Screedo> jag kör firefox men tycker dne har strulat de senaste månaderna. flash, och att den hänger sig lite när som osv. :/
<Screedo> den*
<porte-r> http://p.twimg.com/A008OuRCYAAHMF7.jpg:large
<porte-r> fancy a frog?
<phibxr> Screedo, Flash har betett sig märkligt senaste månaderna för mig oavsett operativsystem eller webläsare.
<realubot> Screedo: Ja.
<realubot> Screedo: Jag använder Fx, Chromium och Chrome.
<David-A> Screedo: man kan ha flera webbläsare samtidigt, installera firefox, chromium, och några till, och prova dem. jag använder firefox, chromium, epiphany, arora i den ordningen
<realubot> Screedo: Fx 14.0.1 och Flash fungerar perfekt i Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit för mig i.a.f.
<David-A> Screedo: (alla fyra finns i programförråden)
<realubot> phibxr: Det låter ju som om något i Flash inte drar jämnt med din hårdvara då.
<phibxr> realubot, Jag kanske borde ha skrivit oberoende av maskin också. :)
<realubot> phibxr: Det låter som om Flash inte drar jämnt med dig som person då.
<phibxr> realubot, Det låter mer korrekt.
<realubot> Det är säkert personligt. Abobe har något emot dig.
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> ok, tack för infon
<phibxr> realubot, Det skulle inte vara första gången mjuk- eller hårdvara attackerar mig på en rent personlig nivå. :P
<Screedo> tycker ff har betett sig skumt sedan 14.01 releasen
<Screedo> men var kanske då flash strulet började.
<realubot> phibxr: Det är vanligare än man tror att utvecklarna ger sig på enskilda användare genom att smyga in fulkod i programmen.
<realubot> Att Asus, Acer m.fl. medvetet lägger in person-specifika hårdvarubuggar i kretkorten är ingen nyhet.
<realubot> *kretskorten
<realubot> Screedo: Firefox och Chrome använder ju inte samma Flash så om Flash strular i webbläsarna så börjar man ju undra om felet verkligen är Flash.
<Screedo> har inte provat chrome
<realubot> Det kanske har med en uppdatering av grafikdrivrutinen om du använder updates-alternativet för den proprietära drivrutinen.
<realubot> Screedo: Prova Chrome då.
<Screedo> ahh, förlåt, glömde säga det gäller windows 7 :)
<Screedo> kör linux på mina servrar bara, som det är nu.
<realubot> Screedo: Punkt 8 här (8. Grab Google Chrome (Or Flash)): http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04
<realubot> Screedo: Skämtar du? Windows 7?
<Screedo> klart jag inte skämtar :D
 * realubot tror Screedo skojar med kanalen.
<Screedo> hehe
<phibxr> realubot, if user.indentifiedAs('phibxr): go_bananas()
<David-A> Screedo: är det skolan eller arbetsgivaren som tvingar dej?
<phibxr> realubot, Jag kan svära på att den raden finns med i källkoden till både Windows 8 och Ubuntu 12.04.
<realubot> phibxr: Typ så ja. :)
<Screedo> lol phibxr
<Screedo> David-A, inget av dem.
<Screedo> ingen*
<Screedo> på jobb är vi kvar på windows XP :)
<realubot> Inte länge till. 2014 slutar MS uppdatera systemet.
<Screedo> jag är ganksa säker på att de kommer att förlänga det.
<realubot> Då kommer MS tjäna stooora pengar.
<realubot> När alla ska uppdatera från XP till 8/9/10 eller vilken version av Winblows som är ny då.
<realubot> Där har också Linux en chans.
<realubot> Om Linux bara hade dugit som alt. till Windows för kontorsdatorer så hade kanske många företag gått över till Linux istället för att pröjsa för ett nytt Windows.
<realubot> Jag tycker inte Ubuntu duger som alt. till Windows för företag bland annat av en så enkel anledning som att MS Office inte fungerar i Ubuntu.
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: haha du är dig lik. härligt att du håller kanalen vid liv.
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> här har varit väldigt dött i sommar.
<realubot> Jag har hört folk klaga på LibreOffice/OpenOffice p.g.a. inkompabilitet med Office-dokument. Inte ens OpenOffice är ett tillräckligt bra alt. för ett företag/organisation som har utbyte med andra företag/organisationer.
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: sorry om du tog illa vid. linux är tex tux och apple symbol är äpplet. det var ej något illa menat.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: kena. brb.
<David-A> phibxr,realubot: för att se om det finns såna tester i ditt system: strings /bin/* /usr/bin/* | grep phibxr
<Screedo> finns det ngåon uppstickare till outlook? kalender hanteringen osv?
<Screedo> någon*
<Screedo> ingen aning hur thunderbirds insticksmodul är.
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: jag blev inte lessen, inte så lessen i alla fall, ville bara tipsa om hur maximera effekten
 * realubot atecknar kommandot strings i bakhuvudet.
<realubot> *antecknar
<realubot> EzKurdistanIm: Det har varit dålig fart i kanalen i sommar. geckos exil i Turkiet är en förklaring.
<realubot> Spacebugs rymning är en annan ...
<Screedo> hehe
<David-A> phibxr,realubot: men det dolda samarbetet mellan Canonical o Microsoft kan ta sig runt det genom att ändra till if user[0]=='p' && used[1..]=="hibxr"
<realubot> Aha, Nexus 7:an importeras från US.
<phibxr> David-A, Nja, den kodningen vore bara korkad. De har säkert lite bättre algoritmer för att hitta mig och försäkra sig om att det är jag. Högst sannolikt inkluderar det skrivmönster, IP-adress och ungefärlig nätverksposition. \o/
<realubot> Det förklarar ju varför 8GB-modellen fanns i sortimentet.
<realubot> phibxr: David-A Ja, det låter ju lite väl enkelt att enbart gå på ditt username. :)
<David-A> phibxr,realubot: men när nåt krånglar för nån, varför ger vi rådet "skapa en ny user med ett annat namn och prova [programnamn] inloggad som den"?
<phibxr> David-A, för att få bort dem länge nog till att hinna ta en kopp kaffe och fundera på en riktig lösning.
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  jag kollar tv tillbaka vid 9 om du är kvar
<realubot> "Första punktversionen av Ubuntu 12.04 är ute. Samtidigt passar Ubuntu på att lansera ett nytt molnarkiv."
<realubot> http://techworld.idg.se/2.2524/1.462009/molnarkiv-ska-lyfta-ubuntu-mot-nya-hojder
<realubot> Det där var ju t.o.m. ontopic.
<realubot> David-A: Det är sant. Nytt username is the shit.
<realubot> Oj då. 150 företag är inblandade i OpenStack. Jag har knappt hört talas om det innan ...
<EzKurdistanIm> realubot: jag har själv ej varit aktiv, och det kommer jag nog inte vara ett bra tag också. tyävrr. men man saknar alltid gecko. kanalens tokgubbe :).
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: förstår vad du menar. sedan är det ingen nyhet för kanalen vad jag anser om microsoft och apple. :)
<K350> Lubuntu är okej. Men skrivbordet ser förfärligt ut. Ger mgi mardrömmar om windows 95..hm....
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: "vad jag tycker ingen nyhet", alltså, jag kanske är lite disträ, men håller inte reda på vad alla tycker. gör alla andra det? loggar 1000 senaste raderna om jag behöver greppa vad som sagts.
<David-A> EzKurdistanIm: finns det nån plugin till xchat för att hålla reda på folk?
<K350> David-A: ehm, grep i loggen?
<K350> David-A: vilken distro kör du med?
<David-A> K350: xubuntu
<K350> David-A: hm, måste kolla hur xubuntus skrivbord ser ut....
<phibxr> K350, Lubuntu, kör det LXDE? Provade LXDE häromdagen, men lite snabb konfigurering så blir det rätt användbart. Det enda som jag saknade från Unity där var Global Menu Bar.
<Screedo> jag provar SolusOS, den är riktigt nice så far.
<phibxr> K350, *med
<David-A> K350: mitt skrivbord ser i alla fall inte ut som det brukar
<Screedo> nu är det tid för tv, hörs senare eller imorgon. Ha det gott!
<David-A> nu på tv "De andras liv" SVT2 21:55-00:10. skrämmande om hur det nyss var (jfr "Big boys go Bananas" och "Apple vs Samsung" igår o förrgår, som är skrämmande om hur det snart blir)
<bitti^> idiot bygggubbar o Tele2 :(
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: du är tydligen med QA teamet. glad att du har aktiverat dig även där.
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  japp jag ska testa alpha 1 kommer att köra dual boot
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: nice nice. erkänn att mageia update testing tom är stabilt. :)
<EzKurdistanIm> :) nice mageia ligger härmed 2 i distrowatch rankning de senaste 6 månader
<EzKurdistanIm> :) ja, ubuntu är störst och lär så förbli inom linux världen och nej linuxmint är har ej fler användare än ubuntu.
<swecarp> det är nog stabilt kommer att den 4 sep att bränna alpha 1 och dual boota den
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: nice. annars har du tänkt på testa via vbox?
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  nä ska köra dual boot för att vara på den säkra sidan jag har ju så lite ram så vb blir för slött
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: juste glömde.
<swecarp> kan inte någon skänka mig en stationär med lite fart i
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: skulle jag haft så skulle du fått.
<phibxr> EzKurdistanIm, Om inte annat så har nog Valve med sitt exklusiva stöd för Ubuntu sett till att det förblir så, även om Steam utan problem kommer att köra på andra distar och i synnerhet Ubuntu-derivativer.
<bitti^> ne får hoppas mitt bredband funkar på Måndag efter jobbet nu då så jag slipper tjuddra telefonen
<EzKurdistanIm> phibxr: jag har ej problem med att ubuntu är och förblir störst. då jag gillar ubuntu. sedan är det smart av valve framför allt satsa först på få saker fungera med ubuntu sedan lär som du påpeka valve möjliggöra så att andra distan kan använda steam.
<phibxr> EzKurdistanIm, Så länge de inte aktivt förhindrar andra från att använda det så är det helt okej.
<EzKurdistanIm> phibxr: det tror jag inte dom gör. om de inte gör som spotify som bara stödjer .deb
<phibxr> EzKurdistanIm, Ptja, det är fortfarande inte att aktivt förhindra. Möjligen passivt förhindra. :)
<EzKurdistanIm> phibxr: :) blir ju aktivt förhindra när dom inte ens har source code tillgänglig för andra att använda
<EzKurdistanIm> att köra alien och sedan matcha med symlink är ju inte skoj precis
<phibxr> EzKurdistanIm, Vi har nog bara olika gränser för var aktivt förhindrande börjar. Spotify gör inte hembesök hos folk som lyckas rulla igång deras .DEB-fil på en LFS-installation, vilket är min poäng. :D
<EzKurdistanIm> phibxr: förstår vad du menar, blir det förhinder om source coden inte är tillgänglig.
<EzKurdistanIm> inte alla linux användare behärksar symlinks
<EzKurdistanIm> eller konvertera från .deb till låt säg .rpm
<EzKurdistanIm> varför inte ha både .deb och .rpm om man nu inte vill släppa källkoden?
<EzKurdistanIm> det finns folk i spotify community som påpekat det många ggr men de har ej rört en fena
<EzKurdistanIm> :) därför heja grooveshark och f-ck you spotify
<EzKurdistanIm> som torvald hade sagt :P
<bitti^> Grooveshark kör flash :(
<EzKurdistanIm> bitti^: hellre det än spotify... :)
<bitti^> EzKurdistanIm, håller inte med
<EzKurdistanIm> bitti^: :) det får du göra.
<phibxr> EzKurdistanIm, Jag betalar min månadsavgift till Spotify så länge de ger mig min .DEB, men andra format hade givetvis varit en trevlig gest. :P
<EzKurdistanIm> phibxr: :) roligt för dig... tråkigt för mig
<bitti^> är väl bara kompilera Spotify direkt från SVN
<EzKurdistanIm> bitti^: vart har man svn för spotify?
<bitti^> svn.spotify.com har jag för mig
<EzKurdistanIm> bitti^: gav ingen resultat.
<bitti^> aja finns på Spotifys sida nu
<bitti^> orkar inte kolla nu då jag kör modem =<
<EzKurdistanIm> bitti^: okej. ska kolla.
<EzKurdistanIm> bitti^: du råkar inte mena http://repository.spotify.com ?
<bitti^> EzKurdistanIm, kan vara så
<bitti^> kan kolla på Måndag om jag fått tillbaka mitt bredband då
<EzKurdistanIm> bitti^: okej. thx. för jag kan inte se något av värde.
<K350> Är det någon här som kör Lubuntu?
<bitti^> K350, om har gjort duger så ja
<K350> David-A: Undrar om det finns någon desktop zoom funktion i Lubuntu
<K350> Vad heter förresten fönsterhanteraren i Lubuntu?
<bitti^> lxde
<K350> hm..vad heter då skrivbordsmiljön?
<bitti^> K350, LXDE
<K350> Eh, jag har fått för mig att fönsterhanterare och skrivbordsmiljö är två olika saker.
<K350> KDE är skrivbordsmiljön i t.ex kubuntu medans fönsterhanteraren heter kwin..eller?
<bitti^> och metacity för gnome :p
<bitti^> men vet inte vad den för xfce och lxde heter :p
<K350> bitti^: well, då frågar jag Mr Google :-)
<K350> openbox får jag för mig..ehm....
<bitti^> nepp läggdags vi får se om jag orkar tjuddra imorgon också för mitt bredband lär inte vara fixat förrens imorgon :(
<David-A> nyss på tv "De andras liv" SVT2 21:55-00:10. (tipsade innan den här gången så alla var och såg den, nu kan vi börja chatta igen)
<phibxr> K350, tror inte att LXDE har en desktop zoom-funktion som utgångspunkt då den inte kör en compositor (och du inte specifikt väljer att använda en).
<phibxr> K350, kan ha fel dock. :)
<K350> phibxr: Njae, det tror inte jag heller. Grejjen är attt jag måste ha en desktop zoom och en negativ funktion...uff...
<K350> Attans om jag måste köra med compiz i Lubuntu :-/
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: jag körde lubuntu förr.. bra grejer
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: passar inte openbox som fönsterhanterare i lubuntu?
<EzKurdistanIm> okej nu läste jag er diskussion.. glömde att du K350 hade synproblem
<EzKurdistanIm> precis som phibxr förklara så har openbox tyvärr ej de egenskaperna
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: nja, det spelar iofs ingen större roll vilken fönsterhanterare jag har så länge jag har en zoom och negativ funktion.
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: lubuntu och compiz bör lira bra ihop
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: Måste installera om ett nytt system då mitt befintliga har blivit så grötigt att det inte är värt att "rätta till".
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: om du är ute efter lättviktad DE har du testat e17 som har hel del compisitor grejer?
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: :) kör mageia.
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: Det lutar åt den kombinationen. Försöker nu hitta lite info om hur jag får till färgerna på gtk och kde applikationer i lubuntu
<swecarp> K350:  Mageia är kanon
 * K350 googlar på Mageia
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: mageia rullar på som tåget, men jag kör i för sig kde.. kde rules! :)
<swecarp> https://www.mageia.org/en/about/
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: vilken pakethanterare har Mageia?
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: Jag gillar KDE. Bara det att jag vill ha ngt snabbare, minimalare...tror jag
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: urpmi
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: funderar lite på KXStudio Men det är inte direkt ett snabgt smalt system..
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: äh, jag som är deb fantast
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: du kan ju alltid göra kde mer lättviktad om du tar bort en del bling bling.
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: hubudproblemet är att jag vill ha oliak saker sm helt enkelt inte går att ha i samma system.lol
<EzKurdistanIm> sedan har mageia kärnor som är specialanpassad för just de som vill ha prestanda
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: :) vad är fördelen respektive nackdelen med rpm vs deb? du kommer ju inte märka att du kör .deb eller .rpm precis.
<phibxr> EzKurdistanIm, LXDE kör openbox som fönsterhanterare som default. :)
<swecarp> K350:  en liten svensk blog om mageia kde versionen http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: Troligtvsi ingen alls. Utom det att jag är lat och inte orkar lära mig ngt nytt idag...lol
<swecarp> http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/
<K350> EzKurdistanIm: Ska ta en bensträckafre och sedna knåpa ihop en lista med vad det är jag vill ha..så får vi se om det går att hitta ett system sm passar.....brb
<EzKurdistanIm> phibxr: jepp. det skrev jag också :P.
<EzKurdistanIm> K350: nytt och nytt. jag är säker på att du kommer tycka Mageia är lättare än vad Ubuntus styvson Kubuntu är.
<David-A> K350: en lista är bra, går det att låta andra redigera listan i pastebin, eller var du pastar den, så kan vi lägga till förslag som underpunkter vid varje önskepunkt?
<EzKurdistanIm> uptime
<EzKurdistanIm>  00:35:39 up 5 days, 18:41,  3 users,  load average: 0.63, 0.59, 0.62
<EzKurdistanIm> :) i för sig har laptopen mest varit i suspend
<David-A> jaa! en uptime-tävling!
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: :P
<David-A> 00:34:53 up 55 days, 20:17,  1 user,  load average: 0.21, 0.29, 0.24
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: du kör stationär?
<David-A> jo
<EzKurdistanIm> :) det förklarar din uptime
<EzKurdistanIm> :) kom igen kom med era uptime
<swecarp> EzKurdistanIm:  kan man lägga in down time eller
<David-A> :) precis, det är gott om tid kvar till "Verklighetens Mad Men" SVT2 01:10-02:05 och "Kampen om fiskarna" SVT2 03:00-03:55.
<EzKurdistanIm> swecarp: :) ingen aning
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: :) du gillar svt.
<David-A> det gör väl alla
<K350> Jag tror det blri Lubuntu med compiz. Måste bara klura ut hur jag får till färgscheman för KDE och gtk applikationer.
<phibxr> 00:38:42 up  5:44,  3 users,  load average: 1.13, 0.87, 0.74
<phibxr>  /flex
<K350> flex?
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: sant i för sig... :=)
<David-A> la före filmen upp mitt svarta i visa-skrivbords-tråden i http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=456058#p456058
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: är du aktiv även på forumet
<EzKurdistanIm> David-A: :) okej du är aktiv. Ja, då har du nog sett mig på forumet misstänker jag.
<swecarp> gotnatt alla
<Sabertooth> nighter, tja
<Sabertooth> är du kvar ?
<Sabertooth> grep -ri "NameVirtualhost" ./*
<Sabertooth> ./ports.conf:NameVirtualHost *:8080
<Sabertooth> ./ports.conf:    # If you add NameVirtualHost *:443 here, you will also have to change
<Sabertooth> ./sites-available/default:NameVirtualhost *:8080
<Sabertooth> ./sites-available/www.devrin.tk:NameVirtualhost *:8080
<Sabertooth> ./sites-available/phpmyadmin:NameVirtualhost *:8080
<Sabertooth> ./sites-available/devrin.tk:NameVirtualhost *:8080
<Sabertooth> ./sites-enabled/000-default:NameVirtualhost *:8080
<Sabertooth> ./sites-enabled/devrin.tk:NameVirtualhost *:8080
<Sabertooth> ./sites-enabled/www.devrin.tk:NameVirtualhost *:8080
<Sabertooth> ./sites-enabled/600-phpmyadmin:NameVirtualhost *:8080
<Sabertooth> ./sites-enabled/phpmyadmin:NameVirtualhost *:8080
<Sabertooth> så fick jag när jag prövade nu
<Markk> Sabertooth: Oi, du ska alltid paste:a sådant på pastebin.
<Markk> Sabertooth: Inte spamma kanalen med det.
<Sabertooth> sorry
<Sabertooth> försöker få till en vhost här
<Sabertooth> apache bråkar lite vid omstart etc,
#ubuntu-se 2012-08-26
<Screedo> god morgon
<gecko> Ännu en dag i denna Turkiska helveteshåla att försöka genomlida.
<Screedo> kan du inte åka hem då?
<gecko> Tyvärr inte ännu
<Screedo> :(
<Screedo> du där nere?
<gecko> Vad menar du?
<Screedo> bor du där, gör du ett jobb etc?
<Screedo> såg jag missade "vad" i meningen :)
<gecko> Jag är här på ett viktigt uppdrag.
<Screedo> My name is Bond, gecko bond. :)
<gecko> :)
<Screedo> det sägs att cnetOS skall vara distron för lagrings servrar.
<Screedo> CentOS*
<burrburr> någon vaken?
<Screedo> ALLTID VAKEN
<Screedo> ops caps
<Screedo> :d
<burrburr> lyckades lösa det jag tänkte fråga om själv ;)
<burrburr> var fel på en port-forward i min router ;)
<burrburr> så nu får det bli kaffe!
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> kaffe är aldrig fel
<phibxr> Kaffe!
 * Sp00kan gääspar...
<realubot> Neil dödde.
<realubot> Den öppna koden skördar framgångar i Kina: "Apples marknadsandelar på den kinesiska smartphone-marknaden är under det andra kvartalet nere på 10 procent, enligt de nya siffrorna från IDC som kom idag."
<realubot> http://www.affarsvarlden.se/hem/it_telekom/article3525119.ece
<Philip5> swecarp: är det tillbaka till det hårda allvaret imorgon??
<swecarp> Philip5:  japp det är det :((
<Philip5> swecarp: va skönt! slipper du fundera på vad du ska göra om dagarna ;)
<swecarp> ja i morgon blir till att läsa ca 200 mail som kommit under 3 veckor
<Philip5> underbart och spännande!
<Philip5> säkert många kärleksmail bland dem ;)
<swecarp> japp spam filtret på jobbet blokerar en massa så det är ju nästan bara mail att läsa som kommer fram
<Philip5> blockar det kärleksmailen?
<swecarp> japp Philip5  skickade ett mail till en kolega med ämnesraden sängkammarbilder det kom aldrig fram
<Philip5> uj, det gick direkt till vd som fick lite kul
<swecarp> japp det var ett bifogat kort på en av hundarna i sängen där av ämnet
<David-A> nyss på tv "Planet Sketch" Barnkanalen 11:45-12:05. bl.a. sketch med rymdfarkost som har en intelligent dator med tjej-röst och tjej-tänk
<gecko> I brist på annat så har vi iaf en trevlig trådgård vid vår lägenhet. H. http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/4662/20120826123203e.jpg
<bitti^> inte okej och ringa 02:00 på morgonen :(
<maxkissie> Hej, jag funderar på att köpa en Texas Instruments TI-36X Solar
<maxkissie> tror ni den är bra?
<David-A> gecko: den där bilden kan inte stämma, idag regnar det
<gecko> Kommer jag ihåg fel men visst finns det speciella distar av ubuntu för yngre barn?
<gecko> David-A< Inte gör det då det här. Beror nog på vart i världen man befinner sig
<bitti^> gecko, Qimo4Kids är den jag kommer på just nu
<bitti^> Xubuntu fork för barn
<bitti^> gecko, http://www.qimo4kids.com
<gecko> Ok. Ska kolla. Tack
<David-A> gecko: enligt fn har alla människor samma väder och snart samma valuta och tidzon, om nån avviker måste nån fixa det
<gecko> David-A< Vad i fridens dagar yrar du om?
<David-A> alla människor samma väder, och rätt till skola, sjukdom och demografiska val
<gecko> Ok. Det låter bra det
<swecarp> gecko:  hej
<bobo123> ibland när man startar ubuntu så börjar den kolla diskar vilket tar en bra stund, vad är det för kommando den kör, och i vilken fil är det som kör igång det?
<nighter> e2fsck
<nighter> skulle jag tro.
<nighter> ligger väl i nån runlevel kanske tune2fs kan du använda för bestämma hur ofta den ska gå.
<bobo123> okej, var hittar man runlevel-filer?
<nighter> skriver du runlevel bara ser du vilken runlevel du är i förmodligen 2
<nighter> och filerna ligge runder /etc/rc2.d
<nighter> om det är runlevel 2 du är i då.
<bitti^> borde gå att ändra i /etc/conf/e2fsck nånting
<bitti^> men jag minns säkert jättefel
<bobo123> ok jag kollar där
<nighter> allså du stänger av den eller bestämmer hur ofta checkan ska gå med tune2fs kommandot.
<nighter> checken.
<bobo123> okej, tänkte jag ville kunna köra dessa check manuellt också när jag har tid.
<nighter> du kan alltid starta om e2fsck manuellt bara köra kommandot
<nighter> med rätt parametrar då.
<bobo123> alltså stänga av att de körs nånsin under uppstarten men istället så jag startar dem och checkar alla diskar från nån scriptfil
<nighter> ja de är väll inge problem
<bobo123> när jag testade och köra sudo fsck -M så var den klar på 0 sekunder, men när den startar och testar fat32-partitionerna vid starta av ubuntu så tar det ju evigheter så nått är det den inte gör när jag vill kolla manuellt
<David-A> bobo123: du kan alltså ändra hur ofta e2fsck ska köra automatisk med tune2fs, om filsystemet är ext2, ext3 el ext4
<bobo123> Jag tror det är när den får lust att kolla fat32-partitionerna som den tar evigheter på sig, så det är nog framförallt dem jag vill kolla manuellt istället och aldrig vid start
<David-A> bobo123: om filsystemet inte är journalförande tar fsck lång tid. vad är det för filsystem? är det värt att ändra till ett journalförande filsystem?
<bobo123> nä jag vill behålla dem som fat32. men aldrig kolla vid start, men ha en ikon att klicka på på skrivbordet för att kolla dessa när jag tar fika
<nighter> tune2fs -c 0 /dev/<disk>  stänger av checken helt har jag för mig så länge det är ett ext filsystem.
<bobo123> hmm
<David-A> (men fat32 är inte ext)
<bobo123> ja tune2fs verkar bara gälla ext-filsystemen ja. jag måste försöka hitta inställaren för fat32 och ntfs patritinerna också
<bobo123> fast inte bara inställaren, jag vill ju se vilket kommando jag stänger av också så jag kan köra det själv
<bobo123> jag har ingen /etc/conf katalog men /etc/rc2.d hittar jag. jag kollar i den.
<nighter> allså gällande vfat är det bara ändra har för mig i /etc/fstab
<nighter> till 0 sista siffran
<bobo123> aha
<nighter> det disablar checken.
<bobo123> nice då gör jag det
<meerkat> Hej. Behöver jag en swap-partition till ett desktopsystem?
<David-A> meerkat: strikt så *måste* man inte ha en swap. men har du möjlighet så är det nog bästa att ha en.
<David-A> meerkat: hur mycket ram har du? typ av disk? vilka typer av program tänker du använda? (webbläsare?, videoredigering?, annat som kan vara lite krävande?)
<bobo123> meerkat:  som jag förstått det är swap till för om det riktiga minnet blir fullt. Om det aldrig blir fullt för dig behöver du nog ingen swap. dock kanske ubuntu skiter sig helt om det skulle hända och det inte finns nån swap antar jag
<bobo123> Jag skulle kunna tänka mig att man kunde ha så den istället för swap-partition skulle tillverka sig en swapfil på din vanliga partition *ifall* minnet trots allt skulle bli fullt nån enstaka gång? (om det nu skulle finnas ledigt utrymme, som bekant finns det ju bara nya diskar och proppfulla diskar...)
<meerkat> Jag har 12 GiB
<meerkat> och datorn kommer användas till diverse. Programmering, videoredigering, och spel
<bitti^> jag hade lagt upp en typ 128mb swap utifall att :p
<bitti^> bara för att
<David-A> meerkat: när ram tar slut: utan swap->ett eller flera program chashar, med swap->program börjar gå långsammare. efterssom 1GB swap kostar ca 1 krona diskspace tycker jag det är värt det.
<meerkat> jo, det har du i och för sig rätt i.
<bitti^> tycker 128-256mb swap brukar räcka
<bobo123> jag skulle vilja ha att den börjar swappa till fil istället för att krasha, säkert långsammare än till swap partition men spelar ju mindre roll. vem vet kanske finns nått paket till linux som fixar det, bara man kunde hitta det :-)
<David-A> meerkat: program som används sällan (daemoner och sånt) kan swappas även innan ram tar slut, och utan att datort går märkbart långsammare, så kan man säga att swap ger hundratals MB extra ram för bara 1 kr.
<bobo123> krashar programmen om swappen också skulle bli full? alltså om man behöver mer än säg 256MB minne extra
<David-A> ja när både ram+swap tar slut, då crashar program som behöver mer minne.
<bobo123> hmm.. det känns ju lite bescht... lite 1900-tal sådär
<David-A> bobo123: swap till fil finns inbyggt från början. det är bara att lägga till extra swapfiler med swapon och ta bort med swapoff (kolla om en swapfil måste skapas på nåt speciellt sätt först)
<David-A> bobo123: "känns"? (david provocerar) känsla är reklamens ingång att påverka förnuftet. om nåt som är unix/linux-feature "känns" dåligt, så är det bara microsoft-propaganda.
<David-A> meerkat: ledigt ram används som filsystem-cache, så när daemoner och sånt swappas ut, så får man mer cache och många fil-operationer går mycket snabbare. också bra värde för 1 kr diskspace, tycker jag.
<Screedo> vad kan man få för en HP/Compaq 8710p?
<Screedo> den har 17" skärm.
<bitti^> man får hoppas fulla ungdomar inte ringer mig 02:00 ikväll också
<Screedo> hehe
<David-A> bobo123: man kan skapa en swapfil med dd och sedan formattera den med mkswap (se man mkswap) och sedan aktivera med swapon och deaktivera med swapoff. (använd sudo för alla nämnda kommandon)
<einand> En tiggare gick in i våran lägenhet. Så när hon fick syn på min tjej som var ensam hemma gick hon ut igen och knackade på dörren.
<David-A> einand: är du också i ett land där det inte regnar? (man borde inte äta choklad och skriva tangentbord samtidigt)
<scorn> einand, Vart bor du där bara tiggare går rätt in? :S
<einand> scorn: på landet, i ett hyreshus
<einand> David-A: är i sverige
<scorn> einand, Trodde bara det var dom större städerna som hade problem med tiggeri
<einand> scorn: bor ca 10min från göteborg
<gecko> Nu är det lugn och ro några timmar. Hustrun och barnen har gett sig iväg till en lekpark
<swecarp> gecko:  vad skönt för dig att kunna vila lite
<David-A> nu på tv "Kattens vetenskap" Kunskapskanalen 17:00-17:55. (har inte sett men "vi tror att vi känner den men vet så lite" låter spännande) (repris fr tisdag)
<David-A> ( dnaprov från gulliga katter och forskaren heter Leslie LIONS )
<David-A> pågår på tv "Sista bilen på bandet" Kunskapskanalen 18:00-18:40. repris fr måndag
<einand> David-A: det är?
<David-A> vad är vadå?
<gecko> Hm. Slut på friden
<swecarp> gecko:  var glassen god
<gecko> Ja faktiskt. I synnerhet som jag inte brukar äta glass
<gecko> Klockan är nu 20:00 och det är + 27 ! Ofattbart
<gecko> Men som tur är ingen sol
<gecko> Det är becksvart ute.
<swecarp> vad skönt är du på väg hem nu
<gecko> swecarp< Ja med lite tur så. Jag håller tummarna
<gecko> swecarp< Jag lovar. Jag kommer aldrig någonsin mer lämna norden. Förjag har aldrig i hela mitt liv vantrivts så intensift
<swecarp> det låter inte bra
<swecarp> gecko:  du frågade om ubuntu för bar har för mig att det ska finnas en sådan
<swecarp> gecko:  kolla denna länk kanske den är vad du söker http://www.edubuntu.org/about
<K350> kommer inte åt security.ubuntu.com när jag kör apt-get update. Någon annan som har samma problem nu?
<K350> Ingen annan?
<andol> wfm
<realubot> K350: Pratar du med dig själv eller? ;)
<realubot> K350: Jag får inget meddelande i 12.04 i.a.f. när jag kör sudo apt-get update
<realubot> security.ubuntu.com verkar fungera som vanligt ...
<realubot> einand: Misstänkt stödförsök, säger jag.
<realubot> *stöld
<realubot> einand: Chansa att dörren är olåst utan att någon är hemma. När någon är hemma, låtsas tigga istället för att försöka stjäla.
<realubot> einand: Fick tiggaren något då?
<realubot> Screedo: 1000-1500 kr? http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=hp+8710p
<realubot> Eller är det en Desktop? Det är det nog eftersom du skrev 17" skärm.
<einand> realubot: hade ingen växel så gav henne en femhundring
<realubot> Screedo: Sök på processorn på Blocket och se om du får träff på någon likvärdig dator. Kolla vad liknande datorer snittar.
 * realubot funderar på att börja tigga hos einand.
<realubot> einand: Vistas personen olagligt i Sverige eller varför tigger personen?
<realubot> einand: Ingen person med uppehållstillstånd behöver tigga.
<einand> realubot: alltså, om du läste ordentligt, så skrev jag att jag inte var hemma ;)
<realubot> einand: Hänvisa personen till socialtjänsen i hemkommunen.
<realubot> Det är väl bara illegala invandrare och missbrukare som tigger i Sverige?
<realubot> einand: Nej, just det. Du var inte hemma. Men vad gjorde din tjej då?
<David-A> einand: om gick in utan att knacka var det väl en tjuv
<David-A> gav för 20 år sedan en tiggare på gatan i sthlm 100 kr när jag tagit fram plånboken och inte hade mindre växel, insåg efter de andra tiggarnas beteede efter det att det var en yrkestiggare och ångrar att jag gjorde det
<einand> David-A: troligtvis
<einand> att ge en tiggare pengar är inte att hjälpa till i hans situation
<einand> genom att ge pengar som bekräftar man att personens levnadsituation är acceptabel
<David-A> numera ger jag tiggare en fruktjuice, eftersom det inte har nåt ekonomiskt värde för tiggahalliken som brukar stå i närheten.
<einand> även det är dåligt, även om det inte är fullt så hemskt som rena pengar
<einand> en intressant fråga doc, vem tror ni är bäst på att uppskala bild, en ipad eller ffmpeg?
<David-A> einand: jag tycker man av princip ska skala upp i klienten, oavsett vem som för tillfället är bäst på det
<einand> nja, jag brukar göra det på det media som är bäst
<David-A> oj, har missat början på "The bourne ultimatum" TV3 och "Kick-ass" TV5, båda med bra betyg, måste välja en, måste välja en
<realubot> Synd att Ctrl + dubbelklick i Fx inte lägger till ett space i texten mellan orden för då hade det varit perfekt för att söka på flera ord genom Fx context menu.
<K350> realubot: Hm, hos mig står det att det inte går att komma åt security.ubuntu.com. Jag kör också 12.04
<ispookan> Hm måste ju komma förbi David-A...
<realubot> ispookan: Hehe.
<ispookan> realubot: ;)
<David-A> Inatt?
<ispookan> Blir att försöka ;)
<einand> kan någon som sitter i ubuntu kolla efter om reaver finns där
<einand> i förådet
<David-A> nyss på tv "Kick-ass" TV5 21:00-23:25. lyckat val (Bourne, också bra, har jag ju sett flera gånger). underhållningsvåld när det är som bäst. tänk KillBill med referenser till Nikita (franska) o anime.
<realubot> ispookan: Klättrar du så snabbt?
<realubot> ispookan: Så du tar in 2000p på David-A i natt?
<realubot> einand: Det gör det inte.
<realubot> einand: Det är det där hacker-verktyget för att knäcka router PIN-koder?
<realubot> Jag får ingen träff när jag kör: apt-cache search reaver
<ispookan> realubot: Tror inte det, men mitt ps3 kommer ju att tugga på 24/7 tills fredag kväll nu så vi får se om jag klättrar...
<K350> f-n kommer inte åt ubuntu.com pga min j-vla s.k leverantör :-p
<K350> betalt ska de ha. Leverera kan de f-n inte:-/
<realubot> K350: Jag misstänkte att det var din dator eller ISP som krånglade eftersom jag når adressen.
<K350> realubot: Mmm. jag når dne ockås från en remote maskin med en annan ISP
<K350> realubot: Vilket iofs inte utesluter att det kan vara min låda . Men jag lutar mot att det är "leverantören" som klantar sig
<K350> launchpad.net funkar inte heller :-p
<K350> realubot: ...jag som höll på med att installera KXStudio :-(
<segoflic> Jahaja
<K350> ..suck....
<segoflic> Vad suckar du om?
<K350> segoflic: min isp som klantat sig så jag inte kan upgradera då jag inte kommer åt servrarna
<segoflic> oh
<David-A> a-ha, f o h är en tävling, kan man köra flera parrallelltt?
<ispookan> Nä gott folk, dags att träffa john blund...
<David-A> natti :)
<segoflic> ispookan: Skicka över honom hit sen!
<ispookan> David-A: Det tror jag, nog bara köra samma id, men nej ingen tävling, bara kul att klättra med tanke på att jag har legat sisst ett tag. ;)
<ispookan> segoflic: Meh! Han e ju min sömnis! ;)
<segoflic> ispookan: Var inte så självisk!
<ispookan> segoflic: Ego is the shit!
<David-A> ispookan: och jag har glömt att köra den sedan april... men nu är den igång igen
<ispookan> David-A: Coolt! Önskar dig lycka till. ;)
<ispookan> realubot: Heh jag viker på mitt ps3 och letar aliens på min Mac... Haha! ;)
<David-A> nej, självklart, ingen tävling, men man vill ju inte bli omkörd :)
<ispookan> David-A: Vi alla ger ju poäng till gruppen... ;)
<David-A> ja, självklart :)
<ispookan> segoflic: Jag hälsade till John att han tar dig efter mig! ;)
<realubot> ispookan: Det ska bli intressant att se om du botar cancer eller hittar aliens först. Om du försvinner så utgår vi ifrån att aliensen har hittat dig.
<David-A> aliens är snälla, tror jag
<ispookan> realubot: Hehe
<segoflic> ispookan: Tar mig? det lät mest läskigt :o
<ispookan> segoflic: Till drömmarnas land...
<segoflic> Jaha
<ispookan> Natt på er...
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-19
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> det bidde Debian på min beaglebone black till slut
<Barre> vad gör du med din beagle då?
<Barre> morrn btw
<HeMan> Barre: målet var följande:
<HeMan> Barre: 1. unbox
<HeMan> Barre: 2. ....
<HeMan> Barre: 3. Profit!
<Barre> hahaha :)
<HeMan> Barre: tanken är att den ska få prata 1-wire och rfxcom
<HeMan> Barre: så jag flyttar över allt som jag kör på min tp-link till den
<einand> vad går över 1-wire?
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: nån fördel med beaglebone över rpi? Själv har jag sneglat på cubieboard, mest för att jag vill ha sata och snabbare nic.
<HeMan> Barre: jag skrev förresten en xap-parser i pyparsing
<HeMan> einand: temperatur bland annat
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: inbyggd flash så man slipper SD-kort, mer io-pinnar, snabbare och modernare processor (ARMv7 vs ARMv6) och vanlig strömplug
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: att den kör ARMv7 gör att det tex finns vettig jvm till den
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: jag har dock inte tänkt köra java på den, men det finns lite intressanta applikationer som pratar rfxcom som kör java
<HeMan> einand: det är så pass billigt och enkelt att köra så det är lika bra att ha trots att rfxcom med trådlösa givare är enklare att handskas med
<HeMan> einand: det räcker med ett pull-up-motstånd och en kärnmodul så har man ett fungerande 1-wire-nät
<einand> jo, det är rejält enkelt
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: är applikationen hemautomation? Då är det kul med io-pinnar och rfxcom antar jag.
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: jo
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: jag tänkte peta in min ip-telefoni-växel (asterisk) och en jabberserver på den med
<larsemil> HeMan: du är en jabber. :)
<HeMan> larsemil: typ
<andol> HeMan: Vilken xmpp-server lutar då ut? Är själv på väg att flytta arrakis.se till egen xmpp-server, och tycker att http://prosody.im/ verkar lite lockande.
<HeMan> andol: jag har bara kört ejabberd tidigare så den lutar det åt
<HeMan> andol: prosidy verkar också har gssapi-stöd så jag sätter upp den på listan
<HeMan> *prosody
<andol> HeMan: Se då bara till att titta på tillräckligt ny version - http://prosody.im/doc/ipv6
<HeMan> andol: hmm, Lua
<HeMan> andol: jag är lite kluven till Lua
<andol> Min enda uppfattning om Lua är att jag tycker att namnet rent ljudmässigt har en trevlig klang.
<HeMan> andol: jag har skrivit en del Lua för min rfxcom-pryl då Lua följer med OpenWRT
<MarkusDBX> Angående jabber, jag har lite svårt att ens få någon polare att använda instant message idag. Är det vad ni kör på jabbern? Folk är torsk på facebook.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Jo, privat används jabbern i huvudsak till IM:ande. På jobbet är det dock också en hel del MUC:ande.
<andol> (Vissa team föredrar IRC medans andra föredrar XMPP MUC.)
<HeMan> tror man kan ansluta till facebook med xmpp men de kör inte s2s vad jag förstår
<MarkusDBX> Ska man bara kommunicera med nördar/utvecklare, speciellt på jobbet så funkar det nog bra, kan jag tro.
<HeMan> så med lite meck kanske man kan få en privat jabberserver att ansluta mot facebooks xmpp
<andol> MarkusDBX: Är dina vänner för onerdiga? :P
<andol> HeMan: Typ agera brygga, fast som xmpp-client, istället för annatprotkoll-klient?
<HeMan> andol: typ
<MarkusDBX> andol: Jag känner nördar och icke nördar. Tyvärr sätter icke nördarna standarder. Lite som att folk idag använder mobiltelefon, och inte amatörradio. =)
<HeMan> andol: jag har aldrig gjort det men gissar att det kan gå
<andol> MarkusDBX: Det faktum att GoogleTalk (åtminstone fortfarande litegrann) fixar s2s xmpp hjälpte rätt bra med semi-nerdarna.
<Kim^J> MarkusDBX: Radio, bläää.
<larsemil> andol: du.
<andol> andol: jag
<larsemil> andol: visst är det ISP som sätter glue records?
<andol> larsemil: Det generella svaret är att glue records bor i föräldrarzonen, och vad gäller ptr-zoner så är det inte-sällan en ISP som sitter på föräldrarzoner. Vad gäller frammåtslagning så ligger du ju närmare rooten, varpå det oftast är i topdomänen gluet ligger, vilket i regel förmedlas via din registrar.
<larsemil> iis alltså. förmedlat av registrar. tack!
<andol> larsemil: DS-poster sätts samma väg.
<larsemil> jag vet inte vad en DS-post är
<andol> larsemil: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System_Security_Extensions#How_it_works
<andol> Ställ en fråga, få två svar på köpet :P
<christoffer> :)
<christoffer> Att invänta att bli uppringd vid telefonmöten är bland det drygaste =)
<christoffer> enklare när alla ringer någon tjänst med någon kopplingskod
<MarkusDBX> christoffer: Om man bara mötet är mellan 2pers vinner man då något på kopplings-tjänsterna?
<christoffer> Nja egentligen inte om man bara är två
<christoffer> lite ovisshet blir man väl kanske av med
<Henric> Fick ordning på debian. Var tydligen en inställning i bios jag missat '_'
<Henric> Första jag märkte efter att jag installerat en DE var att det var ju i princip helt tomt på program! SKÖNT! :D
<Barre> HeMan: spännande
<larsemil> Barre: 0/
<MarkusDBX> Haha, hittade en skön "bugg" i en gammal gnome 2.32. Har en panel i toppen, satte auto-hide. Sen råkar jag ha en skärm ovanför min laptop-skärm. Tro det eller ej. Auto-hide, innebär att den drar panelen (fullt synlig) till skärmen ovanför. =)
<MarkusDBX> slappt kodat =)
<Barre> larsemil: \o
<HeMan> dagens notering; larsemil har stort huvud eller kort arm och Barre har litet huvud eller lång arm
<larsemil> och heman har för lite att göra jobbet
<HeMan> larsemil: eller långa fikaraster
<larsemil> same same
<Barre> larsemil: men ville du något? :)
<larsemil> Barre: nä. bara vinka
<Barre> :) trevligt... hej hej
<larsemil> also. vår nya kärlek på dalnix: zfs. olle får något i ögonen när man nämner det.
<andol> larsemil: PÃ¥ vilket OS?
 * Barre är orolig att Philip5 tror att Barre sa hej hej och trevligt till det faktum att Philip5 loggade in: så är alltså inte fallet
<Philip5> Barre: haha, jag tänkte precis så... :D
<Barre> :P
<Philip5> Barre: tänkte både att det kanske var till mig men ändå inte...
<Philip5> önsketänkande.... känner att vi glidigt ifrån varandra Barre
<Barre> hehe, vilken tur att jag underströk att så inte var fallet då ;)
<Philip5> hehe
<HeMan> på tal om glida i från varandra, ska vi ta lunch i Stockholmstrakten snart?
<Philip5> vore nått
<HeMan> Philip5: fast du föredrar att kalla det för Uppsala Södra va?
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> allt söder om flogsta är uppsala södra
<andol> Göteborg Östra? :)
<Barre> jag vill gärna ta en lunch, det gäller bara att hitta en lucka i schemat :/
 * Barre har förövrigt skaffat glasögon...
<delhage> Barre: dags att prioritera
<Barre> men jag har glasögon enbart för syns skull....... *badadish*
<Barre> delhage: true that
<delhage> har har
<delhage> lunch denna vecka?
<HeMan> torsdag funkar för mig denna veckan
<Barre> inte för mig :/  fredag är bättre för mig
<delhage> tror bägge funkar för mig
 * delhage <- felxibel ;)
<MarkusDBX> Barre: vad innebär "enbart för syns skull"?
<christoffer> MarkusDBX glasögon som endast är båge? ...mode
<Philip5> MarkusDBX: Barre försöker se smart ut på jobbet så hans chef ska tro att det han säger och tycker är viktigt och korrekt...
<Philip5> Barre: du kör lite mer den här looken nu för att smälta in eller?!?! ;)  http://2fnig930mygr2tsfyu1sjgges2p.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/bill-gates.jpg
<MarkusDBX> Philip5: vill man totalt äga, ska man ju egentligen ha den typen av brillor med klarglas, sen dessutom ta upp det om man håller en presentation. Man kan ta av sig dom i slutet. "Nu spelade jag lite på era fördomar om hur en akademiker ska se ut, så jag fick er uppmärksamhet"
<MarkusDBX> Jag har varit lite emot sånt, men kommunikation är en konst.
<Philip5> är det inte så vi alla här i kanalen ser ut då? alternativt som richard stallman!??! trodde det var ett måste...
<einand> någon som vet om detta är nått att ha? http://www.mrgizmo.se/products/ipush-airplay-dnla-mottagare-med-wifi-och-hdmi-for-ios-och-android.html
<Supola> Någon som har lust att hjälpa mig installera ati drivers för ati mobility 4500
<Supola> :S
<Philip5> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Philip5> :)
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-20
<MarkusDBX> Godmorgon. Jag leter efter ett slags semi-kluster script/lösning/program. Exempel: När jag kör ett kommando på min workstation, vilket som helst. Så ska den övervaka free -m och top, i workstation maskinen och ett antal servers. För att sedan välja en server/nod, som har resurser över, exekvera kommandot på den, och därefter X11 Forwarda till min workstation.
<MarkusDBX> Vore ganska lätt att koda själv. Men tänkte att något sånt här borde ju finnas.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Just att få X11-forwarding på det hela gör det lite meckligare, men annars finns ju pssh (http://code.google.com/p/parallel-ssh/)  alt. clusterssh (http://clusterssh.sourceforge.net/).
<andol> MarkusDBX: Vad gäller pssh så skickar du ett kommando till samtliga listade servrar, och får sen aggregerade skickat till dig på stdout.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Medans clusterssh ger dig en admin-konsol, samt ytterligare output-consols för varje ansuten servrar.
<andol> I de flesta fall föredrar jag ett verktyg som pssh, men vill du se bunt htop eller dylikt så antar jag att clusterssh kan vara något, givet begränsat antal maskiner.
<MarkusDBX> Ah, tänkte väl att det skulle finnas verktyg!
<MarkusDBX> bunt- htop? Menar du en shitload av cpuer i htop?
<andol> Nej, menar en htop per maskin
<MarkusDBX> ah, så den skickar vidare det?
<MarkusDBX> eller.. hmm, om man kör htop i pssh, så får man tillbaka en htop för varje maskin?
<andol> MarkusDBX: htop lär fungera betydligt bättre med clusterssh, då du behöver någon form utav visuell terminal för den sortens output.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Däremot så är ju "free -m" ett kommando du mycket väl kan köra via pssh, ev. tillsammans med lämplig grep/sed.
<andol> För att inte tala om hur trevligt ett verktyg som pssh kan vara till att grep:a i logfiler
<MarkusDBX> pssh verkar ju helt underbart! Varför har jag inte använt det tidigare?
<MarkusDBX> andol: <3
<MarkusDBX> bara för logfiler kommer jag spara timmar!
<MarkusDBX> Sammanfattningsvis, om jag förstått rätt. pssh = bara stdout, clusterssh = lite "gui"-magi runt för att snygga till.
<MarkusDBX> Kan man kanske få klient-program som google-chrome och vlc, att istället för att skicka X11-forwarding, bara skicka stdout till workstationen, sen får workstationen styra om dataströmme till X11, lokalt? Vet iofs inte vad man vinner riktigt.. hmm.
<MarkusDBX> pssh, verkar även grymt för att göra reduntanta system? Sätta upp 2 identiska servers/vpser.
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to:  Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på:
 * Barre är morgonstrött
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<andol> MarkusDBX: Njae, ska du hålla identiska servrar vill du hålla dem ordentligt definerade via ett verktyg såsom puppet. Att faktiskt drifta maskiner via parallell ssh är rätt mycket cowboy-sysadminande. Fast visst, vinsten vad gäller att grep:a i loggar och annat parallellt är ju helt klart större med flera identiska maskiner.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Säg att en utav servrarna går ner, och sålunda behöver ersättas. Kan du sätta upp den helt identiskt på nytt, genom att förhoppningsvis komma ihåg alla kommandot du kört med pssh?
<andol> MarkusDBX: För att inte tala om när det blir fler blurkar, och någon maskin tillfälligt vart nere då du utförde en förändring
<andol> ...eller hur dåligt det blir att tänka trasigt, och sen utföra samma tras på alla maskiner samtidigt.
<MarkusDBX> Jag tänker inte först och främst på serverdrift, där har du rätt i att puppet/chef är mycket bättre, hela infrastructure as code logiken är fin. Däremot.. tänk dig för tv/video kompression, digital-signage (t.ex. 2 maskiner som driver en stor tavla på en flygplats, med en kvm imellan), går en maskin ner, så är den andra i exakt samma state. Kanske iofs finns bättre teknik för sånt?
<MarkusDBX> Tar tillbaka  "sätta upp 2 identiska servers", menar "hålla 2 identiska servers i samma exekverings-state"
<andol> Vad menar du med samma ekekverings-state?
<andol> Är det samma kod/innehåll du behöver på plats är det ju någon form av deploy-verktyg du vill använda, samt ev. även någon form utav delad lagring/databas.
<MarkusDBX> Idag upplever jag att deploy-verktyg som t.ex. puppet/chef används för att slänga in samma programvara på flera servers. Exakt vilka processer dom servers'arna senare kör på egen hand är oftast inte helt viktigt (t.ex. apaches olika trådar, för webb), det rullar på av sig självt.
<MarkusDBX> Däremot... så verkar pssh intressant för realtids redundans av maskiner. Som datorn som driver tavlan på en flygplats.
<andol> MarkusDBX: Möjligt att jag missförstår dig, men rent spontant känns pssh som ett väldigt konstigt verktyg för det du beskriver. Du känner inte för att exempliera det flöde du ser?
<MarkusDBX> Kan återkomma med lite schemantik senare. =)
<andol> Tupp
<andol> Själv har jag en hotelfrukost att utforska :)
<andyland`> Morn morn
<Supola> Hejsan, installerade ubuntu nu för ett par dagar sedan och har problem med graifkkortet. Någon sa åt mig att skriva "sudo apt-get install fglrx" och visst det fungerade MEN upplösningen är helt fel. =/
<MarkusDBX> Kan du ändra upplösning i inställningarna för skärmen?
<Supola> MarkusDBX, nope=/
<Supola> finns ändast 1024x768 att välja där.
<Supola> Har ett ati mobility
<Supola> 4500 :P
<MarkusDBX> Hmm, ja då har du drivar problem, som du säkert insett.
<Supola> hehe jadå.. hittar bara inte hur jag fixar de, tänkte om nån här kankse har något tips
<MarkusDBX> Supola: vänta så, kan du kika om nån svarar
<Supola> ah jag googlar, lagar mat och tittar här lite då och då:D
<peyam> salaaaaaaam, det jag farbror Peyaaaaam
<johanbr> Supola: skriv "xrandr" i en terminal, lägg utskriften på http://paste.ubuntu.com och posta länken här
<peyam> vad e problemet Supola
<Supola> johanbr, okey.
<Supola> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6007117/
<johanbr> Supola: hmm, ser ut som du inte får nåt annat än 1024x768
<johanbr> kan du lägga /var/log/Xorg.0.log på paste.ubuntu.com och posta länk?
<Supola> johanbr,  japp, jag hade det innan, när ubuntu va precis nyinstallerat. sen skrev jag  "sudo apt-get install fglrx" och där är jag nu=)
<johanbr> om du vill komma tillbaka till det du hade, gör bara "sudo apt-get remove fglrx"
<Supola> grejjen då är att allt hackade typ:S kändes inte alls bra:D
<Supola> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6007167/
<Supola> Det jag har problem med är väll egentligen att installera riktiga drivrutiner till ati radeon mobiltiy 4500 :S
<johanbr> (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xorg/extra-modules/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so: undefined symbol: noXFree86DRIExtension
<Supola> ehm låter ju inte så bra:D
<johanbr> har du installerat program från något annat ställe än ubuntus officiella förråd?
<Supola> nej
<Supola> jag har gjort 340 uppdateringar eller vad det va som ubuntu ville att ajg skulle göra, sen har jag installerat java runtime7 lr va de heter och laddat ner minecraft:P
<Supola> och xchat irc client, annars e allt standard
<johanbr> har du laddat ner drivrutiner från ATIs hemsida?
<Supola> nope
<johanbr> då är problemet att ATIs drivrutiner inte fungerar tillsammans med den version av x-servern du kör
<johanbr> vilken ubuntuversion har du installerad?
<Supola> =/ vad gör man då ?:D
<Supola> 12.04lts
<johanbr> då har du två val: 1. installera en nyare ubuntuversion 2. "sudo apt-get remove fglrx"
<Supola> men om jag kör remove fglrx då har jag inga drivar till grafik sen lr:S?
<Supola> Vilken ubuntu bör man ha ?:S
<Medila> 13.04
<johanbr> jag har ati-grafikkort i min laptop och 13.04 fungerar bra (utan fglrx)
<Supola> hmm okey, det är inet bara att upgradera antar jag?:D man måste göra en nyinstallation?:P
<johanbr> du kan uppgradera, men jag tror att iaf officiellt måste du i så fall först gå till 12.10, sen 13.04
<johanbr> kan vara enklast att installera om, speciellt om du nyss har installerat
<Supola> okey. jag gör nog så att ajg fixar en dvd skiva och lägger in 13.04 istället:D Så installerar jag om allt :) det tar ju inte så lång tid
<Medila> använd USB istället
<Medila> går fortare....
<Supola> jo men mitt usb pajja=/
<Supola> går de förövrigt med ALLA usb?:S kankse har något gammalt 2gb liggandes:S
<johanbr> 2 gb borde funka
<Supola> :) well tack för hjälpen. Uppskattat  :)
<Medila> USB - detta http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Medila> en icke linux fråga :p någon som kör eller vet nåt om blueray spelare med smart funktion?
<sakjur1> Medila: PS3?
<Stirner> Hej hopp kanalen
<Stirner> Sitter här med en gammal Dell burk spec är en P4 1gb ram och ett ATI graffekort på 512MB tänkte trycka in en linuxdist i den. Frågan är vilken. Förslag?
<sakjur1> Stirner: Lubuntu
<Philip5> Stirner: beror också på vad du tänkt använda burken till
<Stirner> Philip5: Vardagsanvändning typ surf, VLC, Ordbehandling, Lagring av familjebilder, musik, film typ
<Philip5> ja om man är bekant med ubuntu redan så kan man ju prova det eller lubuntu/xubuntu
<Stirner> Philip5: Ska kolla närmare på Lubuntu. Det verkar mycket intressant
<Stirner> Tack för tipsen vänner <3
<Philip5> vassego
<R4v3n> Hej!
<R4v3n> är det någon som vet en vettig Ipsec vpn klient till ubuntu?
<R4v3n> fick nys om ike & ike-qtgui MEN.. det är en bugg i senaste relasen 2.1.7 som gör att den vägrar ansluta
<R4v3n> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ike/+bug/860208
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 846280 in ike (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #860208 Regression in ike 2.1.7, no longer creates IPsec connections" [Undecided,Fix released]
<R4v3n> jag kör 12.04 på workstation och behöver snabbt en ipsec vpn klient som jag kan matcha och följa tutorialen här.. hur det ska konfas
<R4v3n> http://doc.pfsense.org/index.php/IPsec_Road_Warrior/Mobile_Client_How-To (ctrl +f) Shrew
<R4v3n> nån som har ett tips åt mig?
<Philip5> R4v3n: ike verkar ha version 2.2.1 som senaste upströms. kanske din bug är fixad om du uppdaterar?
<R4v3n> Philip5: well kan prova.. kör ubbe 12.04 Desktop hemma på min workstation
<R4v3n> bara att de tar tid liksom
<R4v3n> dyrbar jobb tid
<R4v3n> kör apt-get update && apt-get upgrade nu
<Philip5> finns inte med som update i förråden tror jag
<R4v3n> Philip5: nä fick ingen nyare :/
<R4v3n> senaste uppströms du menar om jag skulle köra dist upgrade skulle ja få en senare version av shrew?
<R4v3n> alias IKE / IKE-qtgui
<Philip5> nä skaffa nyare paket
<Philip5> vad kör du för version av ubuntu?
<R4v3n> ah ska kolla deras hemsida
<R4v3n> ubuntu 12.04 2
<R4v3n> Precise pangolin
<R4v3n> 12.04 3 tydligen :)
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> kolla på launchpad om någon kanske byggt en nyare paket som du kan använda
<R4v3n> https://www.shrew.net/download/ike
<R4v3n> där kan man iaf kompilera om man vill
<R4v3n> som du säger senaste shrew släpptes 5e Juni
<Philip5> japp
<R4v3n> en annan variant rent tekniskt vore ju att göra såhär.. http://bailey.st/blog/2011/07/14/connecting-to-a-l2tpipsec-vpn-from-ubuntu-desktop/
<R4v3n> dock blir det lite "knas" att konfa den om jag ska följa dokumentationen för pfsense
<R4v3n> Philip5: ska prova denna
<R4v3n> http://www.ctheroux.com/2011/10/vpn-connection-times-out-under-ubuntu-11-10-2/
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-21
<R4v3n> crap..
<maxjezy> är tradera ner för er?
<R4v3n> aa
<larsemil> ett konto, flera konton.
<larsemil> flytta mail mellan de där kontonen?
<andol> larsemil: http://offlineimap.org/
<andol> larsemil: Är i och för sig första hand skrivt för att synca i båda riktningarna, men presterar såpass bra att jag även föredrar att använda den även då det enbart behöver syncas i en riktning.
<Barre> larsemil: flytta mail mellan dessa konton
<andol> Barre: Nu har jag lagt en beställning på en XPS 13 Developer Edition.
<HeMan> någon som provat Samsungs laptop med 3200x1800 i upplösning?
<Barre> andol: spännande =)
<andol> (Avgörande faktorn vart att jag nu kan låta min nuvarande laptop ta över rollens som hemmaserver, varpå jag på så vis kan frigöra såpass mycket plats att jag kan börja använda min garderob som just garderob.)
<Barre> andol: 13.10 är inte helt stabil på den än, men vad skall man förvänta sig :)
<andol> Barre: Är det ostabila i 13.10 specifikt för just den hårdvaran alltså?
<Barre> andol: det vet jag i.o.f.s inget om, bara att det är lite skakigt. Kan mycket väl vara skakigt i störsa allmänhet. Jag hade problem med nätverket när den vaknade från sleep, men det är fixat nu
<HeMan> 13.10 är ostabil på min hemmaserver med
<andol> Barre: Ty på min Thinkpad tycker jag i alla fall att 13.10 är tillräckligt stabilt.
<HeMan> blev lite bättre när jag bytte bort mitt rtl nätkort
<Barre> andol: det är tillräckligt stabilt för mig på XPS också, får upp lite appaport erreors när jag startar, men datorn rullar på fint
<andol> Barre: Brukar disabla apport, då den alldeles för ofta larmat på fel där jag ändå inte vetat om vad det är som trasigt sig.
<Barre> mm.. gillar hur du tänker
 * andol gillar hur han tänker
 * christoffer undrar om vi har börjat med +1 och likes på IRC
<HeMan> christoffer: +1
<MaxJezy> tror ni jag får paket idag då?
<Barre> +1 och likes skapades på IRC och stals av google och facebook ;P
<HeMan> MaxJezy: du har redan fått paket, ip-paket!
<MaxJezy> HeMan, de är som obefruktade spermier.
<HeMan> MaxJezy: vilka?
<MaxJezy> de små ip-paketen
<MaxJezy> jag väntar paket från södra sverige
<HeMan> MaxJezy: på vilket sätt?
<MaxJezy> norrköping
<MaxJezy> innan de befruktas och blir stora paket man fysiskt kan ta på
<MaxJezy> genom en traderabeställning tex.
<MaxJezy> så är de inte mycket att glädjas åt
<MaxJezy> likt ett barn.
<MaxJezy> som inte blivit äggat.
<HeMan> heh
<MaxJezy> goes to the toilette
<christoffer> :)
<MaxJezy> jag tog brevbäraren bakifrån i trappen när han kom och sa, hit med paketet!
<realubot> MaxJezy: Bra!
<realubot> Skriv in i ditt CV att du har lätt för att ta folk.
<MaxJezy> fick använda våld för att få innehållet i paketet att passa min kamera
<MaxJezy> men, ibland är våld lösningen
<realubot> Exakt. Fråga al-Assad.
<Coffe> delhage:  OT, vet du vart man sätter i rhel system prompten ?
<peyam> e det värt o byta till ngn annan dist?
<peyam> kör xubuntu
<HeMan> peyam: redhat är stor ute bland företag
<HeMan> peyam: så om du vill se till att bli duktig på det kan du köra CentOS
<peyam> ja fast jag kör inte ngt enterprise än
<peyam> linux börjar bli tråkigt
<HeMan> peyam: det är alltid bra att kunna säga att man är kung på Red hat på anställningsintervjuer
<peyam>  för mig
<peyam> ja men jag har en dator
<peyam> va kan ja göra liksom
<HeMan> det är perfekt att köra det som huvud-os om man ska bli duktig på det
<peyam> ja men vad kan jag göra liksom
<peyam> allt jag gör e surfa o köra eclipse nu förtiden
<HeMan> men då vill du väl att os'et ska vara så tråkigt som möjligt så du fokuserar på kodandet?
<peyam> jag kör xfce, kan det bli mer tråkigt?
<peyam> jag vill ha ngt häftigt och unity är bara buggigt
<peyam> cinnamon e tråkigt
<peyam> Gnome e bra men vet ej om det funkar bra med dual screen
<HeMan> jag är precis tvärt om, fönsterhandteraren ska inte sysnas särskillt mycket
<peyam> jag e så där också
<HeMan> jag maximerar fönstrena och kör 3x3 virtuella skrivbord
<peyam> men menyn e så tråkigt
<peyam> va kör du för dist
<HeMan> vanlig ubuntu
<peyam> kanske jag borde köra det också
<peyam> hur installerar jag det på xubuntu , vet du det
<HeMan> eller rättare sagt, vanlig ubuntu på laptopen, debian på min beaglebone black, openwrt på routrarna, ovirt på servern, redhat på jobbet
<MarkusDBX> peyam: vad är det du vill ska vara häftigt?
<peyam> menyerna
<peyam> lite upplevelse
<peyam> HeMan, jag körde fedora ett tag,
<MarkusDBX> peyam: du vill ha ett häftigt gui alltså?
<peyam> DE ja
<HeMan> hur är det Enlightenment nu för tiden
<peyam> vill ha unity 2 d vid xfce n
<HeMan> är det så flashigt som när det kom?
<MarkusDBX> jag tycker det är häftigt när guis är snabba =)
<peyam> vet ej
<HeMan> jag använder så sällan menyerna så jag vet inte vad jag gillar
<peyam> jag kör xubuntu o det e snabb men jag borde väl inte märka ngn skillnad i hastihget men gnome är inte lika konfigurateable som xfce
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: kvarstår red hats dominans ute på företag länge till? Jag menar ubuntu och debian har nämnts något oerhört i media.
<MarkusDBX> Centos flåsar väl på också?
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: det större företag vill ha är någon form av support
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: om de får så särskilt mycket för det är inte så viktigt
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: Men det erbjuder ju canonical också. Antar att red hat är bättre på tyngre support.
<peyam> vissa program körs endast åp redhat
<MarkusDBX> peyam: jag kör också xubuntu, men har börjat gå över till i3wm mer och mer.
<peyam> jag vet inte vad det va för program men det var ngt jag såg på Stockholm univ
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: vet inte hur canonicals sverige-närvaro ser ut
<peyam> wtf
<peyam> fulaste Gui ja sett
<HeMan> om företagen kör kommersiella programmvaror så kan de hävda att de bara supportar att man kör det på redhat
<MarkusDBX> peyam: i3wm är antagligen inte det du letar efter. Nej =)
<peyam> HeMan, har redhat ngn gratis dist förutom fedora?
<HeMan> peyam: Centos är samma som redhat
<MarkusDBX> peyam: Centos, liknar ju red hat. Och är gratis.
<HeMan> peyam: och Scientific Linux
<MarkusDBX> Är inte Scientific Linux... döden?
<HeMan> peyam: fast SL har ett eget uppdateringsspår
<HeMan> inom HPC är det inte helt dött
<MarkusDBX> Tycker det klagas över "halva nätet" på Scientific linux. En massa ledsna elever som känner sig tvingad =)
<peyam> vad kna jag göra i REdhat som jag inte kan i ubuntu
<MarkusDBX> peyam: frågan är väl. Vad vill du göra?
<peyam> surfa o programmera
<peyam> och vill att den ska vara snabb
<MarkusDBX> Då lär inget skilja sig. Eller vad säger du Heman?
<peyam> har fundera på parsix
<HeMan> njae, red hat är ingen riktig höjdare om man vill ha flashigt och snygga menyer
<HeMan> det är mer tråkigt och stabilt
<MarkusDBX> peyam: för programmering, så har ju annars arch och gentoo väldigt kunniga communities.
<peyam> ja jag täänkte på cinnarch
<peyam> men vet ej om det e värt o byta till det
<MarkusDBX> Annars om utveckling ska gå snabbt, så handlar det idag mycket mer om att kunna git och ssh.
<HeMan> beror väl lite på vad man utvecklar också
<peyam> unity e snygg
<peyam> men den e så buggigt
<peyam> saknar ubuntu 9
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: jag vill nog hävda att.. oavsett vad man utvecklar så klarar antagligen git att tillgodose versionshanteringen.
<peyam> vad e git?
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: jo definitvt
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: men ssh kanske inte är så viktigt om du tex utvecklar appar till mobilen
<peyam> jag tänkte utveckla appar
<peyam> behöver jag git?
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: för att kunna sätta upp vettiga arbetsflöden med git, så måste man oftast kunna ssh. Iaf på ett grundläggande plan.
<HeMan> peyam: jag använder git till allt
<peyam> vad e d
<HeMan> peyam: oavsett om det är ett litet hemmahack eller något större på jobbet
<HeMan> peyam: revisionshantering
<peyam> vad e revision
<peyam> kan du ta ett exempel?
<HeMan> peyam: var det inte du som var civilingengör?
<peyam> du
<peyam> men min svenska suger
<HeMan> man lagrar revisioner av sin kod
<peyam> aha, e det som dropbox?
<HeMan> nej
<MarkusDBX> revision1: echo $pandabjörn
<MarkusDBX> revision2: echo koala
<MarkusDBX> $koala =)
<peyam> jag måste kolla va revision betyder först
<HeMan> man checkar in sin kod som fungerar
<peyam> vänta vänta
<MarkusDBX> revision3: echo $koala     "changed bug when calling $koala variable.
<HeMan> så att man kan hacka hejvilt på ny kod utan att vara orolig för att kunna komma tillbaka där man var
<peyam> menar du att du e ngn annan stans och du kör kode genom din device , fast på din dator som e hemma?
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: är du civilingenjör?
<peyam> MarkusDBX, jag e
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: nej
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: inte jag heller
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: men peyam klagade på att han inte fick några jobb trots att han var civing
<peyam> MarkusDBX, fast jag har två terminer kvar
<peyam> ja
<peyam> men HeMan kand u förklara den där git
<HeMan> peyam: fast du sa aldrig vad du är för civing
<MarkusDBX> ska du koda på jobb, så kommer arbetsgivarna bli jätteglada om du kan git.
<peyam> HeMan, system inom flyg och rymdteknik, ( matte och regler teknik)
<MarkusDBX> peyam: är du bra på ssh? Annars är det väldigt bra att kunna med den inriktningen
<peyam> jag kodar mkt men jag aldrig använt ssh. jag hört folk prata om det,
<HeMan> peyam: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/315911/git-for-beginners-the-definitive-practical-guide
<peyam> MarkusDBX, nej, aldrig använt o behövt använda. sa jag va ärlig jag vet inte ens vad d e
<peyam> HeMan, tack ctrl+D
<HeMan> ssh är garanterat det verktyg jag använder mest
<christoffer> Jag pluggar nu på MDH (Västerås) och har pluggat på LTU (Luleå)... inom studierna så kommer man aldrig i kontakt med versionshantering om man inte vill själv
<christoffer> det närmsta var iof en kurs nu i slutet av förra terminen
<MarkusDBX> christoffer: men herregud
<christoffer> subversion
<christoffer> 6 pers
<christoffer> 5 hade inte använt det
<MarkusDBX> christoffer: vad är MDH?
<peyam> Mälardalens högskola
<MarkusDBX> ah, vad läser du?
<christoffer> blev väldigt många konflikter
<christoffer> som hade varit så enkla att lösa med GIT
<christoffer> Programvaruutveckling
<christoffer> master
<MarkusDBX> Och ni lär er inte versionshantering!!!! =!
<HeMan> läskigt!
<christoffer> mmm
<christoffer> men en jävel på att läsa forskningsrapporter och skriva nya rapporter är jag =)
<peyam> jag hade två kurser inom C# och osv men  aldrig hörde ssh, jag programmerat Java o Matlab o blablabla men aldrig behövt göra ngt.
<MarkusDBX> Liksom en oerhört kass programmerare som kan git är mycket bättre än einstein-nörden som inte kan git. Då pratar jag om värde på arbetsmarknaden.
<christoffer> MarkusDBX mmm håller med
<peyam> ska defenitivt lära mig
<christoffer> tur att det finns fritid så man kan lära sig lite vid sidan om
<peyam> vet ni
<HeMan> nehepp, nu är det dags att ge sig för dagen
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: ha det gott!
<peyam> jag lärt mig programmera på egen hand för folk sa att jag lätt kan få jobb, men nu får jag ina jobb
<christoffer> peyam det tycker jag...för att få lite hjälp på traven kan du använda dig av github i dina egna projekt
<peyam> undrar om det blir samma sah med ssh
<christoffer> peyam ssh är inte så mycket att lära sig ...det lära man sig när man behöver det.
<peyam> christoffer, det ska ja tack
<christoffer> *det lär man sig
<MarkusDBX> Jag måste rekommendera. Åk på open source konferenser. T.ex. fosdem nu i vinter. Där får ni se verkligheten, vad ni ska lära er från de som leder i branschen. Och kanske även hittar företag att jobba hos.
<peyam> det ser ut som en remote desktop
<Philip5> MarkusDBX & HeMan, man kanske bara får lära sig VSS (Visual SourceSafe) för versionshantering om man går på skola idag... :O
<MarkusDBX> Philip5: vad är det?
<christoffer> MarkusDBX mmm lärde mig en hel del på UDS i Köpenhamn och IETF förra året
<peyam> MarkusDBX, HeMan , christoffer är ssh ngn sorts remote desktop som på windows
<peyam> ?
<MarkusDBX> christoffer: Det viktiga är att lära av dom som faktiskt sätter reglerna. När Linux Thorvalds säger "hoppa" så hoppar branschen. Osv.
<Philip5> MarkusDBX, microsofts visual studios versionshanterare
<MarkusDBX> Hålls ju många utbildningar idag, där den som hållit i projektet sagt att programmet bör läggas ner... =)
<MarkusDBX> alltså att lead-programmeraren förkastar en teknik, och börjar med annat, och skolorna lär fortfarande ut den gamla tekniken.
<MarkusDBX> Philip5: bra verktyg?
<Philip5> det är som visual stuidio... gillar man det så ingår det liksom i kittet. har ingen direkt större erfarenhet av det egentligen
<MarkusDBX> peyam: Nej ssh är inte som remote desktop, men det kan användas så, via något som kallas "X11 Forwarding"
<MarkusDBX> christoffer: har aldrig varit på UDS, eller IETF. Kan du rekommendera?
<christoffer> MarkusDBX UDS är ju digitalt numera så är ju inte lika mycket att hänga i julgranen
<christoffer> Ubuntu Developer Summit that is ...nästa vecka går nästa version
<christoffer> tisdag till torsdag via google hangouts och irc-chatter
<christoffer> IETF går tre gånger om året och är ett forum för alla aktiva inom de flesta stora nätverksprotokollen
<MarkusDBX> ah, grymt.
<christoffer> alltifrån IP, TCP till DNS och TLS är standarder som tagits fram och vidareutvecklas inom IETF
<christoffer> men gäller att vara riktigt påläst där om man vill ta ton =)
<christoffer> så i långa loppet är det mer för de som arbetar med det ...fick möjligheten att åka dit efter mitt exjobb för att se och lära
<MarkusDBX> Kontakten med dom som faktiskt beslutar över nya tekniker är ju oerhört värdefull om man lär sig något. Pga att arbetsgivarna vill alltid att du ska vara expert på det allra senaste. Gärna 3års erfarenheta av något som började utvecklas för 2år sen ==)
<christoffer> riktigt inspirerande
<MarkusDBX> christoffer: ja.. ta ton, då ska man ha något seriöst viktigt att säga.
<christoffer> MarkusDBX jo, precis. Det jag har följt främst senaste två åren är utvecklingen inom CoAP (Constrained Application Protocol) som är typ som HTTP fast för resurssnåla enheter
<christoffer> Som det känns idagsläget är det nog något inom den branschen jag vill jobba med.
<christoffer> datakommunikation that is
<christoffer> MarkusDBX hade du varit på fosdem?
<MarkusDBX> nej
<MarkusDBX> blir min första i vinter
<christoffer> bryssel i februari?
<MarkusDBX> jupp
<christoffer> hmm intressant
<MarkusDBX> christoffer: första gången någon nämner CoAP för mig. Intressant
<realubot> Hur går det för er tjejer?
<realubot> Volvo är för mesar. Alla hårdingar kör Laraki Epitome.
<Barre> go'afton
<christoffer> MarkusDBX FOSDEM såg ju lockande ut kanske ska ta mig dit
<peyam> sorry jag försvann
<peyam> var vrålhungrig
<realubot> Nej. Vi förlåter dig aldrig. Man försvinner inte bara så där.
<peyam> jo flåt mig
<realubot> Det gör man faktiskt inte. Eller vad säger du MaxJezy?
<peyam> Du var inte ens här
<christoffer> Jag förlåter dig peyam
<peyam> tack!
<realubot> Det var länge sedan man såg IT-bögen nu.
<realubot> Eller om det var IT-mannen han kallade sig.
<peyam> realubot, vad har du emot kurdiska ingenjörer som utbildar sig här i Sverige på skattebetalarnas pengar?
<realubot> peyam: Ingenting.
<peyam> det va länge ja såg han jag med
<peyam> realubot, det verka rinte som d
<peyam> realubot, känns som at du har ngt emot kurdiska ingenjörer som kör ubuntu och är utbildade på skattebetalarnas pengar
<peyam> salam
<peyam> ska testa ubuntu lts
<MarkusDBX> det är bara ubuntu men med längre support
<peyam> jag vet
<peyam> tänkte testa
<peyam> bara att taskbaren inte försvinner om man har dual screen
<peyam> kmr ha två klockor
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> trött
<Philip5> ajdå
<swecarp> du då
<Philip5> sovdags eller låta en kopp kaffe pigga till?
<swecarp> kopp kaffe på gång just nu
<Philip5> bootade win7 och fått en massa uppdateringar att göra så jag kommit av mig i vad jag skulle göra där
<swecarp> sedan blir det att kolla lite på senaste alphan av mageia4 kde
<Philip5> drygt att boota windows max var 2-3 månad med alla updates och scans som den ska göra
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> låter kul
<andol> Philip5: Låter som att det vore lättare/trevligare att inte boota Windows alls? :)
<swecarp> ja endel bug letande blir det
<swecarp> nä nu kallar kaffet
<Philip5> andol, ja verkligen men jag behövde photoshop som inte funkar så bra än i wine
<andol> Philip5: Photoshop? Räcker det inte med Emacs?
<Philip5> haha, nja kanske inte
<Philip5> tycker gimp skulle jobba med att få adjustments layers. utan dem så ligger de långt efter photoshop i användbarhet
<einand> Philip5: senaste photoshop fungerar i wine
<einand> Philip5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpQJkn50IyI
<realubot> Kaffe!
<einand> så, slängde in ios 7
<peyam> jag spyr på ubuntu o unity
<peyam> va fan är det för jävla dist
<peyam> testade
<peyam> och nu mår jag illa
<Barre> byt, det är enkelt
<peyam> bytte
<peyam> till xubuntu igen
<Barre> dåså. case closed
<peyam> ja
<peyam> jah
<peyam> om man vill ha ngt i röven men ändå tänder på tjejer, räknas man som gat?
<HeMan> peyam: det känns som det är lite fel forum här
<peyam> hmm
<David-A> nyss på tv "Efter orkanen Katrina" Kunskapskanalen 21:00-23:00. del 1 av 2, dok av Spike Lee från 2010 om politiken under och efter orkanen år 2005. (repris lör,sön,ons)
<HeMan> är det liknande som delar av Chockdoktrinen av Naomi Klein?
<David-A> ingen aning
<David-A> om det finns nån koppling kan det vara en oproportionelig satsning av återuppbyggnadspengar på skrytprojekt o kasinon jämfört med på egnahem o bibliotek, annars var det t.ex om FEMAs o militärens långsamma reaktion jämfört med hur snabbt man får ut hjälp vid katastrofer i fattiga länder
<madbear> MaxJezy: tjena
<madbear> realubot: görs?!
<Philip5> madbear, ingen som vill leka med dig?
<madbear> Philip5: bara du
 * David-A har hittat en kanal med bara ChanServ och han själv i, passar honom utmärkt
<Philip5> madbear, knappt det
<madbear> mm gonatt
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-22
<David-A> gonatt
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Whiskey> Morrn !
<andol> Förmiddag!
<delhage> morrn
<delhage> Coffe: vad menar du?
<Coffe> delhage: hej , löste det . la en scriptfil i /etc/profilec.d/ så har jag nu en "permanent" ändring av shell promten för alla som loggar in
<delhage> ok
<HeMan> Coffe: om du vill ha det för alla användare är det i /etc/profile.d du ska lägga det
<Coffe> HeMan:  det jag gjorde .
<HeMan> Coffe: om det är per användare är det i ~/.profile det ska ligga
<Coffe> HeMan:  för  alla .
<HeMan> Coffe, bamsefar, Barre, delhage + övriga Stockholmare: lunch i dag?
<Coffe> HeMan:  jag är på
<bamsefar> HeMan: Nja, inte idag.
<larsemil> filsystemsbokföringsinformation.
<larsemil> bästa översättningen.
<MarkusDBX> en nätverksfråga. Om jag lägger ihop 4st gigabit portar i en linkaggregation. Kan jag då tanka 400MBps över en ssh session, eller går det bara med 4 olika sessions a 100MBps?
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: det går bara med 4 sessioner
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: och bara om du har layer3+4 som policy
<MarkusDBX> finns det något annat sätt att bonda 4 ethernet portar?
<HeMan> du kan köra olika ip-nät och köra equal-cost-multipath
<MarkusDBX> Tack för ditt svar!
<HeMan> det kan hända man kan göra något fiffigt med tc och ip med
<HeMan> dvs de kommandona
<HeMan> Coffe: jag måste luncha i trakterna av Huvudsta idag tyvärr
<HeMan> Coffe: ids du komma hitåt?
<Coffe> HeMan: oj hade gjort det om jag haft tid.. har ju bara 30 min lunch på nya stället så kan tyvärr inte.
<HeMan> Coffe: äsch
<christoffer> Coffe vart jobbar du?
<MaxJezy> 30 minuter lunch låter stressigt
<MaxJezy> tar ju 20 minuter att få sin pizza, 10 att äta den, rökpause på det och sen ska man lugna sig ett tag.
<MaxJezy> Coffe, prata med facket
<Coffe> är rätt nöjd med det , då man får gå hem skapligt och kan flexa en längre om jag vill men har rätt mycket göra å vill inte jobba hela kvällen
<MaxJezy> på så vis kanske, jag skulle aldrig klara mig med så kort vila dock.
<MaxJezy> jag ska steka lite burgare nu, home style
<MarkusDBX> MaxJezy: vad hände med billys och jolt framför datorn?
<MaxJezy> MarkusDBX, du hör ju hur onyttigt det låter
<DarkLobster> Vad är ett smart sätt om man vill ge andra(medlemmarna i gruppen som mappen ägs av) admin-rättigheter, så att de kan göra vanliga saker med filerna där, mestadels chmod/chown? Och kunna starta om tjänster, sudo service ..? Går det genom sudoers-filen?
<Philip5> sudoers eller medlem i en wheel group är väl det enklaste
<DarkLobster> "wheel group"?
<Philip5> wheel group är väl lite mer old school
<delhage> HeMan: tyvärr ingen lunch idag.... lite sent ;)
<DarkLobster> Vet inte vad en wheel group är ens =|. Men jag antar att det står nånstans i webvärlden.
<DarkLobster> Jag kör på sudoers helt enkelt. Tack för hinten :).
<Philip5> gört
<R4v3n> /etc/wheel är common för tex centos.dock tror jag sudoers tillkommer om man har sudo installerat
<R4v3n> men ja sudoers är det som gäller i ubbe
<Philip5> DarkLobster: du kan läsa här  om sudo och wheel group: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.se/2008/12/configuring-sudo-and-adding-users-to.html
<christoffer> DarkLobster är det en befintlig katalog med en befintlig grupp som äger katalogen?
<DarkLobster> christoffer: Det är /var/www och www-data-gruppen.
<christoffer> Då är det väl bara att ändra rättigheterna "sudo chmod g+x <katalog>"
<christoffer> eller chmod 775
<christoffer> men får kolla närmare på exakt vilka rättigheter du vill ge www mappen
<christoffer> dumt att göra den mappen allt för tillgänglig
<christoffer> det är andra siffran som styr
<christoffer> gruppens rättigheter
<DarkLobster> Ja, det är sant. Men det gäller lite mera, de behöver kunna starta om tjänster som rör webben också, apache, mysql osv.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Glöm kommungränser och glöm utcheckningen. Res 15 kilometer med app eller kort var som helst i Västra Götaland. Om två år slipper resenärerna Västtrafiks hårt kritiserade biljettsystem.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Bra.
<realubot> Västtrafik skrotar idiotsystemet.
<senate> om två år :X
<sakjur> realubot: alltså, västtrafik är iaf schyssta mot besökare (särskilt under 20) till skillnad från.. eh. SL
<peyam> SL e bajs
<peyam> har ej betalat i ett år
<peyam> kör med fejk biljett
<peyam> vill ej betala för de tjuriga, sura förare och värdar
<realubot> sakjur: Du menar ungdomsrabatt eller vad?
<dodel> Hej. Jag har nyss installerat ubuntu 12.04 pa min Acer C7. Ubuntu ar 200 gb stort och ligger pa /dev/sda7. Sen har jag 89.05 gb oanvant utrymme. Hur kan jag addera 89.05 gb till sda7
<Barre> HeMan: ååå... trevligt, man jag har varit på resande fot hela dagen, kom precis hem...
<dodel> gar det att installera om ubuntu fast om man har ubuntu startat
<dodel> Vi sager att jag har installerat ubuntu och jag vill installera om det igen
<dodel> Jag har chromeOS\
<MarkusDBX> dodel: precis det händer när du bootar från en livecd
<MarkusDBX> dodel: Med livecdn kan du välja att starta det ubuntu som finns på cdn, sen kan du välja att installera om du vill.
<dodel> MarkusDBX, Det var inget. Jag trodde mitt ubuntu var buggit då jag installerade det via ett script bara. ChromeBook fungerar bra med UBuntu :)
<dodel> Det var ingen vanlig installation.
<MarkusDBX> Om du inte formaterat dom där 89.6 gb, så ska du nog kunna expandera din huvudpartition
<MarkusDBX> men det beror på lite om du använder lvm, och hur du partitionerat
<dodel> Jag återkommer med svar. Håller på uppdatera från 12.04 till 12.10
<Medila> finns det någon direkt anledning att INTE köra 13.04?
<MarkusDBX> Medila: Om du har gamla ethernet kort, har jag märkt. Men efter pyttelite bök så funkar det.
<MarkusDBX> gamla = innan 2007
<MarkusDBX> har haft issues på core2duo laptops med intel nics
<MarkusDBX> Medila: annars är det mycket bra!
<Medila> okok  jag kör på denna ett riktigt gamm härk, funkar bra med 13.04
<MarkusDBX> Rent generellt så tycker jag att ubuntu fungerar bättre än någonsin. Nya linux kärnan är bra stabil! Då har jag kört ubuntu sen 06.06
<dodel> Hej! Jag lyckades installera Ubuntu på Acer C7 chromebook utan problem. Men när jag skulle upgradera versionen till 12.10 så kunde inte Bios boota upp systemet. Jag kom bara in på själva BIOS som talar om att Chrome OS saknas.
<dodel> Det skulle vara perfekt om man kunde installera "normala" program på ChromeOS men det kan man inte :(
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/teknik/yahoo-gick-om-google/
<realubot> Yahoo? Vem använder Yahoo? Vad är det för tjänster som drar mer trafik än Googles?
<realubot> dodel: Köpte du den från Elgiganten eller?
<realubot> dodel: http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/12/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-acers-199-c7-chromebook/
<realubot> dodel: Har du gjort så?
<madbear> realubot: wzup dwag
<realubot> madbear: Läger är under kontroll. Själv då?
<realubot> *Läget
<realubot> madbear: Ska ta mig en kopp kaffe snart.
<realubot> dodel: Här är en annan guide: http://liliputing.com/2012/11/how-to-install-ubuntu-12-04-on-the-199-acer-c7-chromebook.html
<madbear> fyfan va gött realubot
<madbear> jodå det e la ok
<madbear> åt godis, fick ont i magen
<dodel> realubot jag köpte från elgiganten :)
<dodel> realubot jag håller på att återställa dator till Chrome OS för jag har hittat ett modernt sätt att installera linux nu http://lifehacker.com/how-to-install-linux-on-a-chromebook-and-unlock-its-ful-509039343
<dodel> Acer C7 har riktigt riktigt snygg skärm. Man ser inte ens pixlarna.
<dodel> Att installera Ubuntu på chromebook fungerar hur bra som helst faktiskt. Det är bara uppgraderingen som man måste ha koll på så man inte raderar bootfiler.
<dodel> chromeOS är riktigt snabbt också. Blixtsnabb skulle jag säga.
<realubot> Äntligen: http://www.sydsvenskan.se/digitalt--teknik/elchocker-mot-facebookande/
<realubot> Hjulet, skiftnyckeln, ketchup och nu det här. Ibland kommer uppfinningar som revolutionerar civilisationen.
<dodel> jag har inte gått in på länken för jag orkar inte...men jag läser elchocker och facebook....så gillar jag den än fast jag ALDRIG läser nyheter och övrig media :)
<realubot> dodel: Hur tycker du Ubuntu fungerar på Chromebook då?
<dodel> realubot hur bra som helst. Felfritt faktiskt, om man bortser från uppgraderingen där jag tror jag gjorde ett litet misstag.
<realubot> "De två studenterna har byggt ett strömförande tangentbordsstöd och utvecklat ett program som ger dig en smärtsam stöt varje gång du tillbringar för mycket tid på ”fel” tjänster."
<realubot> Det är så genialiskt att det inte går att beskriva i ord.
<realubot> dodel: Okej. Det snabbt och smidigt då?
<dodel> Men jag funderar på att kolla om man kan installera GCC på Chrome OS. Man kan komma in på terminalen via Ctrl + alt + T.
<dodel> realubot Ja det är det. ChromeOS är brutalt snabbt och felxibelt. Jag rekommenderar dessa datorer till snålt folk :)
<realubot> dodel: Jag tänker inte använda ett OS som inte tillåter mig att installera program lokalt.
<realubot> dodel: Ja, men hur är Ubuntu på Chromebooken då?
<dodel> realubot Det är hur bra som helst. Jag hade bara det en timme, men jag han göra mycket iallafall.
<dodel> Jag undrar om det går installera GCC via textbaserat terminal?
<realubot> ”själv vill jag inte prova Google Glass förrän jag vet att jag kan hantera dess potentiellt beroendeframkallande egenskaper. För jag vill verkligen inte bygga en maskin som elchockar mina ögon.”
<dodel> google glass?
<realubot> Ni förstår väl att vi har att göra med en ny Stallman?
<realubot> non-computing generation
<dodel> Vad menar du ny stallman? Han som är skäggig och anti allt som kostar pengar?
<David-A> nyss på tv "Carrie Fisher, stjärnan som krigade" SVT1 23:40-00:55. ståuppkomik från 2010 med princessan från star wars. (repris från ons, repris lör)
<dodel> Varför får jag "Read-only filsystem" när jag kör mkdir?
<David-A> dodel: inte bara när du kör mkdir väl? alla ändringar, skapa/tabort filer, etc borde ge samma fel, om filsystemet är read-only.
<dodel> Jag tänker skapa en mapp i chromeOS som ska ligga /usr/java. Men det går inte. Jag är även root.
<dodel> David-A Det verkar så att det är bara read-only. Hur ändrar man det?
<David-A> dodel: vilken enhet? om det är /usr och du inte partitionerat nåt eget, så lär det vara systempartitionen. den kan monteras read-only om nåt i uppstarten går galet, men då fungerar systemet så knackigt så man vill inte göra nåt annat än fixa det som gick fel o boota om.
<dodel> Jadu. Jag har fstab framför mig. / är mountad /dev/ROOT
<dodel> David-A Det är chromeOS jag kör och det är Google's Linux OS :)
<David-A> dodel: ah, då vet jag inte. men jag babblar lite till. om den normalt inte är read-only? kolla i loggarna om nåt gick fel med monteringen i booten.
<dodel> mount -o remount, rw /
<dodel> Det gav att jag har ett skrivskyddat något
<David-A> dodel: det ska nog inte vara mellanslag efter kommat när man listar mount-options efter -o
<dodel> mount -o remount, rw / ?såå?
<dodel> oj
<dodel> Jag gjorde rätt ändå :) Men skrev fel på irc
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-23
<dodel> j
<dodel>  Dev/ROOT read-write, is write-protected
<christoffer> God morgon
<andol> morgens
<Barre> tjenis
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> tjo
<Barre> HeMan: fick du något trevligt sällskap till lunchen igår?
<MarkusDBX> *gråter lite*
<MarkusDBX> Ubuntu telefonen blir inte av. =/
<larsemil> morrn
<andyland> morn morn
<HeMan> Barre: ne tyvärr
<HeMan> Barre: eller jo, mina kollegor
<dodel> Hej! Det fungerar bra att installera LXDE/KDE/Unity/Xfce på ChromeOS. Det blir inte ubuntu direkt, utan man chroot:a rootfs systemet. ChromeOS är låst som bara fan(tror google), men det går enkelt att lägga in lite drivrutiner så man kommer runt systemet. Exempel: Om jag ska skapa en mapp i /etc med mkdir så kommer den säga att filsystemet är bara read-only. Om jag då kör sudo
<dodel> mount -o remount,rw / så kommer terminalen att säga att filsystemet är write-protected. Det ÄR det stora problemet...och jag vet inte hur man kommer runt det. Annars så skulle man kunna använda ChromeOS som vilket linux som helst.
<dodel> Ingen vet hur man verkligen tvingar linux att göra / read-write ?
<MarkusDBX> Men det är väl en vanlig pc som man bara kan formattera och installera om? Eller?
<dodel> MarkusDBX Ja det är en vanlig PC som har ett konstigt BIOS.
<dodel> Många säger att det finns en liten "jumper" i själva datorn som är lätt att komma åt som stänger av write-protection.
<dodel> Jag har hittat en länk om det men jag kan inte avgöra om det är sant eller om jag har läst fel: http://www.coreboot.org/Chromebooks
<dodel> Jag har även hittat en bild på jumpern. Tror ni det är sant att om man tar bort den jumpern så kan man skriva till systemet?
<dodel> https://a77db9aa-a-7b23c8ea-s-sites.googlegroups.com/a/chromium.org/dev/chromium-os/developer-information-for-chrome-os-devices/acer-c7-chromebook/acer-c7-bottom-guts.jpg?attachauth=ANoY7cpdqjHTAiMw1vWi7SD41ppAeSqzEn-c6LR5WXsVaUnxBWf9JUD_h7bvG9XCtswFnJfhK-C-m_64dh_CgqrFGROVvx_OzhYCwazh-70dOomIfwdL5x3vUIyWljtGNZB5dhjvZXoEzFNbLVqDT7-ku6xvEEuI6RzpP285QwJHbegxwNr7cWAoiltHiOakjNEsR8Z2ROqFFOUCKX
<dodel> XqlZkkwIjGfEfn4qftfKMU0twuoRKrhESU2nNy3ZglWeDL9bTLYRnDc26gRiGpzB0CR4vOBeqWASxnY81R6MUxs2eJR9ti-UIW0fNvJwl6kcXzBGSXy8k3shew&attredirects=0
<dodel> oh fuck!
<MarkusDBX> dodel: sjukt trist att dom krånglat med bioset, har övervägt att köpa en, men nu blir jag skeptisk.
<dodel> MarkusDBX Men man kan installera linux hur lätt som helst. Det är bara jag som är...konstig :)
<dodel> Det finns en jumper bredvid ramminnet och den ska man ta bort/ eller sätta dit. Då kan man skriva till disken :)
<dodel> Då blir Chrome OS som vilket linux som helst...dock utan packhethandteringssystem, men man får väll installera det eller komplimera från källkod.
<MarkusDBX> dodel: bra med jumpern iaf
<dodel> MarkusDBX Men då finns det ett problem...som vanligt så har alla märkesdatorer en liten lapp. Om man öppnar dator så går den lilla lappen sönder och då har man ingen garanti.
<dodel> Det positiva är att datorn kostade bara 2.29 tusen bara.
<dodel> kilokronor kan man också säga ^^
<Kim^J> 2290 SEK? :P
<dodel> Kim^J japp
<dodel> Tror ni det är en smart idé att ta sig in i datorn och koppla ur write-protection jumpern? Garantin försvinner dock :/
<Kim^J> Varför krångla?
<dodel> Kim^J Vad menar du?
<Kim^J> Datorn har väl redan ett OS?
<Kim^J> Varför försöka göra något datorn inte är designad för?
<dodel> Kim^J För jag vill köra Arduino och QT Creator och freeCAD.
<Kim^J> Hade det inte varit bättre att köpa en vanlig dator? :S
<dodel> Kim^J Nej
<dodel> ^^
<Kim^J> Ok. :S
<dodel> Hej! Framsteg här! Jag har öppnat upp baksidan på datorn. Det var bara en liten skruv så det var enkelt. Men det var något snack om att det skulle finnas en jumper som är till för write-protect. Tror ni det kan vara denna? http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/9713/hrjp.jpg
<dodel> Enligt beskrivningen på produkten så skulle den ha bara en slot ram, men denna dator har 2 slot ram :)
<Hund_> dodel: Vad har du problem med?
<dodel> Hund_ Jag kan inte skriva till hårdisken :)
<dodel> Hund_ Om jag skriver "sudo mkdir /etc/java" så säger den att det är bara ett read-only filsystem. Om jag då remountar om systemet så blir det "sudo mount -o remount,rw /" men då säger systemet att det är en write-protection. Dock inte vart men alla säger att den är på moderkortet. Operativsystemet är Google Chrome OS Linux.
<dodel> Hund_ enligt Chromium OS, som ägs och styrs av Google, så är det en write-protect jumper som är där. Men ska jag bara ansluta pinnarna tillsammans eller? https://a77db9aa-a-7b23c8ea-s-sites.googlegroups.com/a/chromium.org/dev/chromium-os/developer-information-for-chrome-os-devices/acer-c7-chromebook/acer-c7-bottom-guts.jpg?attachauth=ANoY7cp7To40FjhMySf_4IZYO8XsfZ4b22xoO9oCBNiD12-d9eo
<dodel> IBel92gaNMSAsrFB0gnfV2vCAbsmT45xO3kjfRpqxrLc1caj5f_EgReL54RKSFYbtbXX0X2UgBRFCi0kWyxEfSS72cYDbTYONyIeCwso7ao5MSUEx9eGUGMX-X-B3bcXNduzRcqG-J0KJ-pvG_WYYEs054rb75fbeYBWMfTmYrR9jjWMqEpVIwyXvqyiWkNARfixWpyzJ2H7XryWyLR0gzFfqBY-03VERJMAf8nZlJhZVeXpSdAvLLqSKxe6XpKi--8DUgAe-l_wHke-HCJ1mraP_&attredirects=0
<Hund_> dodel: Ah. Det har jag tyvärr ingen koll på. Däremot vet jag att det finns jumpers på PATA (I folkmun IDE) men det skippade man i och med SATA. Jag tvivlar på att du har en sådan gammal hårddisk, så problemet bör vara i operativsystemet.
<dodel> Har du något förslag då? :)
<dodel> Om det är write protected
<dodel> Jag kunde ladda ner saker i ~/Downloads iallafall
<Hund_> Hur ser fstab ut?
<Hund_> För root.
<dodel> Ska kolla
<dodel> måste gå in i devolpermode först
<dodel> 1 minut kvar
<dodel> 2 menar jag
<dodel> Hund_ http://pastebin.com/MeEgP6zZ
<dodel> Jag kan skapa mappar i /home och i /tmp men inte i /etc. Resten har jag inte kollat.
<dodel> Jag kan också radera dessa.
<dodel> Så då var det inte hårdvaran trots allt :)
<kodein> vad är det för krombok?
<dodel> kodein en Acer C7.
<dodel> Jag kan inte skapa en mapp i /etc
<dodel> Det är bara ett read-only system tydligen i /etc
<kodein> jahaja. jag tyckte det var smidigast att köra crouton och ha en chroot vid sidan av chromeos istället för att ersätta det helt, jag.
<dodel> kodein Joo visst är det så. Men crouton är ju bara en fönsterhanterare endast typ, ingen dist eller något. Så man får inga uppdateringar
<kodein> haha, wat
<dodel> kodein ja, man installerar typ bara LXDE eller KDE
<kodein> det är ju en rätt komplett chroot med typ allt som ubuntu 12.04 har att erbjuda
<dodel> Man kör fortfarande chromeOS kärnan
<kodein> och det går bra att uppgradera programmen i
<dodel> Men jag tänkte bara installera Java på denna dator och sen kan man köra javaprogram :)
<kodein> själv installerade jag bara ett bassystem + xephyr, sedan la jag på min egen fönstervandalerare och allt var frid och fröjd
<dodel> kodein har du chromebook?
<kodein> funkar mer än väl som resedator och fjärrterminal.
<kodein> dodel: ja, jag har en samsung c3
<dodel> Och du installerade vadå på den?
<kodein> fläktlös, 8 timmars batteritid, liten och smidig
<kodein> awesome, xephyr, terminalemulator, emacs. inte så mycket mer man behöver, ju ;)
<dodel> Hur?
<dodel> Med curton?
<kodein> i crouton, ja
<kodein> man kan ju välja andra distar än 12.04 att ha i sin chroot också, om man vill
<dodel> woot
<dodel> Suck..då har man allt gjort sig dum igen :)
<kodein> ett tips kan vara att läsa igenom https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton igen, helt enkelt ;)
<dodel> Men då får jag väll ominstallera chromeOS och sen installera Cruoton
<dodel> Ska jag var helt ärlig. Folk som lägger upp mjukvara på "minibloggar" brukar jag aldrig ta seriöst.
<dodel> github.com vad är det ens?
<kodein> github är väl typ som sourceforge, fast bättre
<dodel> Men uppdateras crouton då?
<dodel> Eller behöver man bara göra det en enda gång och sen är det klart?
<kodein> läs. sidan.
<kodein> dnschneid jobbar ju för övrigt med chromebookhårdvara på google...
<dodel> Oj då..en liten mullvad ;)
<dodel> Jag installderade LXDE och hoppades på att man skulle få ett komplet Lubuntu...men IKCE!
<dodel> kodein så jag virtualiserar bara t.ex ubuntu på chrome os?
<kodein> det är ju egentligen ingen virtualisering, men typ, då
<hexabit_m> Är det någon som är haj på iptables?
<hexabit_m> Har snickrat ihop en rpi som router och allt fungerar bra, men kan inte öppna port 80 och forwarda den till en local ip.
<kodein> nåt i stil med iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 123.456.78.90:80 väl?
<hexabit_m> kodein: Ja det var så jag körde men ingen port öppnas.
<dodel> kodein men jag vill ha LXDE som liknar Lubuntu, och inte Debians skräp LXDE som ser förjävlig ut :)
<kodein> du kan behöva göra iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -d 123.456.78.90 -j ACCEPT också.
<hexabit_m> Om jag scannar av maskinen så är bara ssh öppen.
<kodein> (om du har satt DROP som default på allt, vill säga)
<hexabit_m> kodein: Yes har ACCEPT också.
<kodein> hmm.
<hexabit_m> kodein: SKumt som fasiken...
<hexabit_m> kodein: Har gjort detta på en Debian-burk och där fungerade det.
<dodel> kodein så crouton installerar inte själva disten?
<kodein> dodel: om du installerar det/de desktop-paket som du vill ha så blir det väl i stort sett sammalika.
<kodein> dodel: för xubuntu är det väl xubuntu-desktop som (meta)paketet heter
<dodel> men man får väll inte välja Ubuntu, Xubuntu med Curton?
<hexabit_m> Bootar om fw'n strax tbx
<kodein> du får välja hur fritt som helst vilka paket du installerar när du väl satt upp chrooten
<dodel> kodein okej. jag flaggade med -help nu. Jag ser något som heter Core. Vad gör den?
<kodein> core är det absoluta grundsystemet. skulle gissa att det är typ coreutils och inte så mycket mer.
<dodel> Jaha..du menar textbaserat bara?
<kodein> ja...
<kodein> men nu behöver jag nog duscha och ha mig. det är sjukt varmt här i düss
<kodein> fast iofs, jag har ju tillgång till ac, men det blir nog afk ett tag ändå.
<dodel> kodein okej. Jag installerar nu LXDE :)
<dodel> Undra om man kan göra så att chrome OS bootar direkt upp på LXDE?
<kodein> det har jag inte undersökt
<dodel> kodein Men jag antar att man får uppdatera systemet själv? Blir det samma hårdisk? Jag har 320 GB hdd, men chrome OS visar 298 GB. Kommer jag då ha 298 minus LXDE det jag installerar?
<kodein> det blir installerat på samma hårddisk, ja
<dodel> kodein så har du apt-get på det linux du installerade?
<kodein> jajamensan
<dodel> kodein jag öppnade dator och råkade bryta garantin, men då insåg jag att jag har blivit lurad. På paketet så stog det att datorn har BARA ett minnes slot, men denna dator har två :D jaa! Dock så är inte själva garanti lappen sönder. Använde tapetkniv :)
<dodel> En fråga! Om jag har ett ramminne som har på 2 GB 1066 mhz och ett minne på 2 GB som är på 1333 mhz. Går det?
<Philip5> Barre: apropå ingenting... idag har jag skaffat en mellanformatskamera :D
<David-A> nyss på tv "Petey & Ginger" SVT2 20:00-21:00. kulturdoku med några intressanta männskoöden, men framförallt, bilder o musik blir som en lång slingrande musikvideo. (repris lör & ons)
<dodel> Jag hittar ett ramminne på 2 GB som är BÅDE 1066 mhz och 1333 mhz :S
<dodel> https://datordax.se/product/42923?utm_source=pricerunner&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pricerunner
<dodel> David-A Du skrev exakt samma ska igår också :P
<David-A> dodel: nä, igår var det om hon som var princessan Leia
<dodel> Just ja! Starwars skrev du igår! Men copypastar du eller?`:_)
<kodein> Philip5: mamiya? hasselblad?
<David-A> dodel: nä, inte mycke copy/paste, jag skriver "ny" och sen Alt-/ tre gånger (kortkommando för Meta-X dabbrev-expand) så blir det "nyss på tv" automatiskt.
<dodel> kodein när du startar ditt linux, visst bootar du först via chrome OS via developer mode? Dvs Ctrl + D och sen terimnalen Ctrl + alt + T ?
<kodein> ja.
<kodein> sedan sudo enter-chroot
<kodein> sedan xinit
<kodein> eller, efter att man fått fram terminalen så startar men ett riktigt skal med shell också
<larsemil> jag har br[kat med elementaryos hela kv'llen s[ nu blir det tillbaka till kubuntu.
<larsemil> sag dock att alternateskivan forsvinnit fran 12.04.
<larsemil> betyder det att nyare skivor har stod for lvm_
<Philip5> kodein: mamiya rz 67 pro ii
<andol> larsemil: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD, är ungefär alternate-skivan, fast med skillnaden att deb-filer dras ner via nätet.
<Philip5> kodein: skön känsla. vore inte fel med ett digitalt bakstycke om det inte kostade som en halv bil och kunde täcka hela ytan motsvarande negativet med en sensor
<kodein> Philip5: såpass. jag har en m645 själv
<Philip5> kodein: jo 645 är ju händigare men inte lika feta negativ :D
<kodein> (men sen jag skaffade leican har den inte riktigt fått den motion den skulle behöva)
<andol> larsemil: Har dock för mig att jag sett LVM som alternativ i nyare desktop-installers, men inte helt säker.
<kodein> jag har provat upp tillochmed 6x9, och jag tycker egentligen inte att man vinner så hemskt mycket på mer än 6x4.5 egentligen
<kodein> men jag skulle ju inte tacka nej om det kom fram en människa och räckte över en mamiya 7II till mig, direkt...
<Philip5> nä och gluggarna till 7ii är ju galet skarpa och fina
<kodein> det är rätt genomgående för mamiya, tycker jag.
<Philip5> jo
<kodein> men så är det ju för det mesta schneider-konstruktioner
<Philip5> dryga är bara att jag inte har någon 120-film hemma eller polaroidfilm. har nu bakstycke för både polaroid och 120
<Philip5> måste beställa lite
<kodein> 120-film har jag ju, iaf, men jag sålde all polaroidfilm tillsammans med 600SE:n
<Philip5> tror det blir en del polaroid i början så man får direktfeedback i början medan man lär sig använda den
<kodein> men vilket jäkla meck det hade varit att kånka runt med en m645 eller större nu när jag är ute på resande fot
<Philip5> ska skaffa mig en epson v750 scanner också för att scanna negativen
<Philip5> jo det krävs ju lite extra med sådana kameror men det är ju något visst med dem
<kodein> det kan sägas om lajkan också ;)
<Philip5> jo men den kan man ju lit lättare stoppa i fickan iaf
<kodein> ja, lite beroende på ficka
<Philip5> jo men enklare än mamiyan
<kodein> en kompis hade en rb67 ett tag, men sen bytte han den mot en bronica sq-ai
<Philip5> rb67 verkar ha lite egenheter att störa sig på och är även tyngre än rz67
<dodel> kodein är det "sudo enter-chroot"? Är det inte "sudo startlxde" ?
<kodein> dodel: det är sudo enter-chroot, därefter så kan du köra startlxde. du måste in i chrooten först.
<kodein> jag är inte så hemskt intresserad av mellanformat längre, men om jag vore skulle jag nog bytt till en hasselbladsetup istället
<kodein> det är ju inte så rysligt dyrt med en 500c/m t.ex.
<Philip5> vore inte fel med hasselblad men allt blir så mycket dyrare med de grejerna. mamiyan är mycket mer prisvärd
<dodel> kodein jaha...det är därför jag har upplevt Crouton som billig och enkel :)
<kodein> nå, jag tänker nog iaf behålla min m645 ett tag till. det är fint att kunna traska runt med vad som borde vara världens snabbaste serietillverkade mellanformatsoptik (80/1.9)
<Philip5> jo
<dodel> kodein men du kör bara med sudo enter-chroot ?
<kodein> man kan ju köpa en ts-adapter också, och få världens snabbaste ts-optik med den ;)
<kodein> dodel: jag kör sudo enter-chroot, ja, och därefter xinit. i min xinitrc har jag raden "exec awesome"
<dodel> okej. FÃ¥r testa om "sudo enter-chroot lxde" fungerar
<kodein> men för helvete
<dodel> Allfons!
<andol> kodein: Bara raden "exec awesome" gör det ju nästan värt att köra den fönsterhanteraren :-)
<kodein> andol: ja, men egentligen är jag lite emot den typen av namngivning. det är ju helt bortkastat att söka info om operativsystemet haiku, t.ex.
<andol> sant.
<dodel> Det märks verkligen att den där David Schneider som skapade Crouton är smart.
<dodel> Och inte bara smart. Misstänker också att han har judiska rötter. :)
<MarkusDBX> Kikar på mosh, stämmer det att man måste installera en mosh server, på servern?
<MarkusDBX> Lite jobbigt om man har många servers. Tror det får bli en "mosh"-proxy på en vps med screen, och sen vidare i så fall.
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-24
<entropi> Hej! Har 12.04 LTS. Tabbade nig o drog ut min externa hårddisk från usb ingången på datorn. Glömde att unmonta. Nu syns inte  den externa HDD i filläsaren. Har startat om datorn flera ggr men hjälper inte. Ngn som vet om detta går att åtgärda?
<realubot> entropi: Ser Ubuntu disken? Vad får du om du kör ls -l /dev/sd* före resp. efter du pluggat in disken. Ser du någon skillnad? Upptäcker Ubuntu att du pluggar in något?
<entropi> realubot Nej ubuntu ser inte disken eller jag menar, jag ser den inte i "filläsaren". den dyker inte upp där.
<entropi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6019959/
<entropi> realubot antar att HDD är /dev/sdb1 ( drog ut en annan sticka .../ sdc1) ont om plats.
<entropi> real
<entropi> realubot, antar att HDD är /dev/sdb1 ( drog ut en annan sticka .../ sdc1) ont om plats.
<realubot> Ok. Du kan försöka montera disken manuellt. Skapa en katalog i /media, t.ex.: sudo mkdir /media/HDD
<realubot> entropi: Därefter monterar du med: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/HDD
<realubot> Kontrollera om disken är monterad med: sudo ls -l /media/HDD/
<realubot> Det underlättar om du monterar disken utan sudo. Annars får du nog problem med att skriva till disken som din användare.
<realubot> Mer info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Manually_Mounting
<realubot> Och här: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mount-drive-from-command-line-ubuntu-linux/
<realubot> entropi: Ska sova nu men lycka till med monteringen.
<realubot> God natt.
<entropi> realubot, Tack! Bara en fråga innan operationen : Kommer den urprungliga statusen återställas genom denna manöver eller kommer jag för alltid få montera den manuellt  via systemprompten?
<dodel> Hej. Ar det nagon har som vet hur man  installerar svenskt spark och tangentbord. Jag har installerat ett linux med deb pakethanteraren och jag anvander mig av ubuntus paket. Jag installerade gnome-language-selector men den maste man kora over terminalen for att bli root, da den inte blir root om man gar via startmenyn. Hur som helst sa fungerade det att installera gnome-language-selector och sen skriva sudo forst innan man startar progr
<dodel> ammet. Jag valjer svenskt sprak men sen hander det inte sa mycket mer. Jag testar att installera svensk sprak over terminalen men da star det redan att jag har installerat det. Hur gor jag.
<dodel> hej. nu är det fixat :)
<dodel> Men jag skulle vilja ändra en liten sak. varje gång när jag använder något program som är under fliken inställningar så ska den fråga mig om ett root lösenord först. hur gör jag då?
<dodel> Och nu forsvann spraket igen
<dodel> Jag har spraket installerat men jag vet inte hur man satter det default.
<dodel> kodein : Hur fixade du spraket pa din chromebook? Jag kor detta kommando "dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration" och efter det fungerar svenskt tangentbord. Men startar jag om datorn sa gar jag tillbaka till US keyboard.
<larsemil> coffe: såg du att de börjar ta betalt för proxmox och att om man inte betalar så får man en varning i guiet...
<larsemil> kubuntu backports. <3
<coffe> larsemil, nja . de kommer ha en pro version man får betala för . men ska finnas kvar en gratis .. det är som jag uppfattat det.
<Medila> gokväll
<Medila> football manager? någon? :p
<Medila> 2013, går det att få igång på linux? någon som har koll på deT?
<Medila> via steam lr ful variant...
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Tror jag börjar kär i en skånsk tjej
<peyam> hon är kär i iransk matlagning och jag blev så imponerad av henne
<sakjur> peyam: ok?
<sakjur> trevligt..
<peyam> ja så
<peyam> any advice?
<peyam> jag eutlänsk
<peyam> hon kanske inte gillar det?????
<sakjur> peyam: meh - det är nog ingen större fara
<sakjur> Medila: 2014 ska ha Linux-support..
<peyam> vad?
<peyam> vad e medila
<Medila> sakjur: får vänta tills dess, men fan va gött det vore att släppa windows helt :-D
<peyam> vad pratar ni om Medila och sakjur
<sakjur> peyam: Medila frågade om Football Manager 2013 finns till Linux.. typ
<peyam> jaha
<sakjur> Medila: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=26971 <- finns möjligheter ;)
<peyam> ja det e tråkigt att inte många spel körs på windows.
<Medila> "Can take several tries before the game starts
<Medila> "
<Medila> precis detta har jag märkt...
<sakjur> Medila: ah
<sakjur> konstigt :/
<Medila> får fortsätta köra windows, gör det ENBART pga FM
<Medila> :-D
<Medila> kör linux också så klart... jag skiter i alla FPS spel och WOW mfl, bara FM ordnar sig till Linux så eldar jag upp windows för gott :-D
<peyam> Medila, är det ens riktigt fotball? asså är det som PES och FIFA?
<Medila> peyam: nono :) vart har du varit de senaste 20 åren? ;) skämt åsido, det är ett manager spel
<peyam> jag har inte spelar. jag spelar bara PES
<Medila> http://www.footballmanager.com/lang/en_GB
 * sakjur spelar bara FIFA pga vet ingenting om fotboll..
 * peyam också
<peyam> installerade en uppdatering
<peyam> min dator blir varmare sen dess
<peyam> Vad äe gigolo?
<peyam>  En prostituerad man
<peyam> http://quizstone.se/q/vad_ar_en_gigolo/
<MarkusDBX> Söker tips på distar riktade mot krävande poweruser nördar. Är det arch och gentoo som gäller? Eller har även centos nåt att komma med?
<kodein> lfs
<MarkusDBX> kodein: kör du det?
<MarkusDBX> kodein: läste nu. Inte helt fel att lära sig alla grunderna kanske
<MarkusDBX> känner att jag har en del luckor.
<kodein> :)
<MarkusDBX> kodein: har du provat det någon gång?
<kodein> mm, länge sen
<MarkusDBX> kodein: var det givande?
<kodein> ptja, sådär
<kodein> inget jag egentligen skulle orka köra ett system på nån längre tid
<kodein> numera kör jag egentligen uteslutande debian. körde arch mycket tidigare, men nu har man ju tid över att använda systemet även om man råkar uppgradera nån gång
<MarkusDBX> var arch svåruppdaterat?
<kodein> saker gick sönder ungefär varje gång man gjorde det, tyckte jag iaf
<MarkusDBX> Har känt ungefär samma med ubuntu, tills nu ungefär.
<MarkusDBX> Eller, så kan det bero på att jag förut kört saker som t.ex. 2-3 grafikkort, och över 4st skärmar. xorg och/eller gdm ledsna vid varje uppdatering, mer eller mindre.
<madbear> realubot: wzup dawg
<lag^> madbear: wzup bear
<madbear> lag^: yo dawg
<lag^> yoyo
<madbear> jadu inte möe, tv/kodar lite
<madbear> semester!
<madbear> annars då?
<lag^> wörkiwörk
<lag^> trött
<madbear> jasså?!
<lag^> osv
<madbear> vad gör du då?
<madbear> äru klar i skoln?
<lag^> madbear: typ
<madbear> typ.. det e som mig då :P
<lag^> madbear: haha
<madbear> men gör du nåt sköj till jobb då?
<lag^> men hajlajta då madbear
<madbear> ok sry
<madbear> lag^: gör du nåt sköj till jobb då
<madbear> ?
<madbear> :D
<lag^> madbear: nä :d
<madbear> så du e fortfarande nattis, fan jag skulle vilja ha nattjobb
<lag^> sök hit då
<lag^> :p
<madbear> jobbar du nu?
<madbear> :D
<lag^> madbear: jajjemen!
<madbear> lag^: med vad?!
<lag^> madbear: SECRET STUFF
<madbear> wow!
<lag^> madbear: :d
#ubuntu-se 2013-08-25
<madbear> lag^: görs då?
<lag^> madbear: gissa :(
<madbear> men vadå
<madbear> lag^: jag vet inte!
<madbear> ska jag gissa vad du gör just nu?!
<madbear> hmm
<madbear> petar i naveln?!
<madbear> hmm ... gonatt
<madbear> hörs lag^
<lag^> madbear: jag jobbar ju :P
<lag^> godnatt
<dodel> Hej. Ar det nagon som vet hur man andrar locale? Jag behover hjalp med det.
<dodel> http://pastebin.com/dXU24wed
<hexabit> Jag behöver hjälp av ett iptables-proffs!! :)
<hexabit> Vad jag än gör så kan jag inte öppna portar. Har provat allt. Här är vad jag får ut av iptables -L: http://pastebin.com/WP8AgqT8
<dodel> vad ar iptables?
<hexabit> Typ brandvägg i linux
 * hexabit sakar pf i freeBSD...
<hexabit> Jag brukar inte köra fast, men nu är det tvärstopp. Jag måste plugga iptables efter detta.
<MaxJezy> Hehe :)
<peyam> Har ni sett Stalker på trean
<_Trullo> uppgjort
<peyam> nice
<maxflax> Vad behöver man justera för att slippa vara root för att komma åt USB minnen m.m.
<kodein> storage, väl
<maxflax> kodein, finns ingen grupp storage
<David-A> dags att minska ljusstyrkan lite. det finns 4 knappar nere i högra hörnet på kanten på skärmen. börjar dra muspekaren ditåt när jag inser att jag nog måsta använda fingrarna.
<realubot> Alla som tycker det är sjukt irriterande när TV-kanalerna inte lägger ut programmen på webbtv snabbt efter sändning räcker upp en hand.
<David-A> realubot: jag tror alla räckte upp handen, men hur ska du se det?
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-18
<peyam> hej
<peyam> HEj
<HeMan> Morrn!
<peyam> morgon
<peyam> HeMan: http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2014/167/a/a/sonico_is_nervous_in_the_pool_by_feldoncosplay-d7mkuok.jpg
<HeMan> peyam: umm, vad hade den att göra med mig?
<peyam> nygg
<peyam> s
<HeMan> peyam: lite för sexisistisk för min smak
<peyam> who cares
<HeMan> tex jag gör det
<peyam> vad menar du?
<peyam> asså gillar du inte sånt?
<HeMan> jag gillar inte sexistiska saker, nej
<peyam> att endast titta på?
<HeMan> nej, det känns så förnedrande
<einand> HeMan: förnedrande för dig, eller tjejen?
<HeMan> einand: båda
<einand> ok
<einand> nu gillar inte jag bilden heller, men av andra anledningar än dig
<MarkusDBX> Funkar mina åäö?
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: dina frågetecken?
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: eller var det svenska tecken?
<MarkusDBX> svenska tecken
<HeMan> nope
<MarkusDBX> mkey, blir till att fixa
<MarkusDBX> exit
<MarkusDBX> ops
<MarkusDBX> åäö.. nu?
<einand> åöä fungerar fint för mig, vid båda tillfällena
<MarkusDBX> mkey
<HeMan> jag ser bara einands svenska tecken, inte MarkusDBX
<einand> jag spotar ur mig utf-8
<einand> vet inte vad MarkusDBX gör
<Barre> jag ser bådas
<einand> tror irssi kan se flera teckentabeller
<Barre> måste vara nått sånt
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen
<andol> Japp, gissningsvis recode_fallback
<anton__> någon vaken som pillat en del med mopidy?
<anton__> eller finns det något lättare sätt att spela spotify i terminalen?
<anton__> roliga är att det funkade igår
<anton__> inte idag och jag har inte ens gjort några ändringar :(
<MorganTheBigOne> realubot kan vakna såhär och grejer.
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-19
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil_> god morgon herrn!
<einand> dött här inne
<macrobat> is there anybody out there? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNLhxKpfCnA
<ispookan> Youtube is evil.
<macrobat> ubuntu är för bra? går som på räls och ingen behöver fråga ngt?
<macrobat> jag vägrar att spottifaja
<macrobat> svenskarna kan för bra engelska och frågar i #stora_kanalen?
<macrobat> om det funnes nån variabel man kunde sätta så saker går på tok: export IWANTPROBLEMSANDCHALLENGES=1
<macrobat> hmm, #ubuntu-de är ju mer aktivt, så kan man göra bort sig på sin knaggliga skoltyska
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-20
<larsemil> delhage: hur är stödet på .net i openshift?
<delhage> larsemil: ingen aning
<larsemil> okej
<MarkusDBX> Är det fortfarande dia som gäller om man vill göra bra diagram på linux?
<Spookan> Själv gör jag med med Notepad via wine.
<cHarNe2_> MarkusDBX: jepp, eller latex
<cHarNe2_> Spookan: notepad?
<Spookan> cHarNe2_: Ibland, brukar variera mig med Wordpad med.
<cHarNe2_> typ ritar med =/|_ osv.?
<Spookan> Mm det e ju lite hax. ;)
<cHarNe2_> haha, jo men det låter nice :P
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> En fråga. om man loggar in på en bank. vad har man för nytta av autentisering?
<cHarNe2_> hu? hur menar du?
<peyam> den här är min fråga
<peyam> Tänk dig att du är kund till en nätbank och ska ta dig till bankens hemsida för att ghöra bankärenden. vilken nytta har du av autentisering?
<cHarNe2_> så att dom vet vem du är? som på vilken hemsida som helst?
<peyam> jag vill förklara lite mer. komme rinte på ngt annat
<cHarNe2_> menar du efter att man har loggat in?
<peyam> ja allt
<cHarNe2_> kan ju vara så att inte datorn blir "kapad" efter att man har loggat in
<peyam> hur menar du?
<cHarNe2_> jo, att jag först loggar in på datorn och har nått virus eller nått som kapar sessionen för dig och lägger till betalningar till skaparen
<cHarNe2_> eller att en person glömmer att logga ut på ett biblotek kanske
<peyam> och hur kan autentiseringen hjälpa med detta?
<peyam> om du får virus så får du det
<cHarNe2_> jo, viruset kan inte få igenom en betalning utan bankdosan
<peyam> ja det stämmer. men virus kan ändå skada för det dosan ger följer en algorithm och det kan inte viruset lista ut bara så där
<cHarNe2_> vet inte om det svarade din fråga eller inte
<peyam> jo du gav mig ide'er
<peyam> men en annan fråga
<peyam> vad kallas det förtroendebaserad systemet som intygar att ett certifikant tillhör den person som den utger sig för att tillhöra?
<cHarNe2_> ingen aning
<peyam> capability-system?
<peyam> tror du att det e det?
<cHarNe2_> vad är kerberos då?
<cHarNe2_> har läst datorsäkerhet på LiU, men kommer inte ihåg :P
<peyam> cHarNe2_: det är SSL/TSL på windows.
<peyam> asså deras egna certifiering system
<andol> Näh, Kerberos kommer inte från Windows-världen, även ifall det nu är en central del i AD.
<cHarNe2_> nu hänger jag inte med alls, SSL/TLS har väll med kryptering att göra
<peyam> ja
<andol> I övrigt så känns det märkligt att jämföra Kerberos med SSL/TLS, då Kerberos i mycket större omfattning bygger på symmetrisk kryptering.
<peyam> det är en autentiseringsprotokollet  anvnder DES
<peyam> andol: ja stämmer. sorry my bad
<peyam> andol: vilket förtroendebaserad system som intygar att en certifikat tillhör den person som påstår sig äga certifikatet?
<andol> peyam: Vad var den frågan angående?
<peyam> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B19eSLZfHP0QYWZGTF9hR3lYT1MzOVFuNWc2N1paVXg0bkk0/edit?usp=sharing
<peyam> kan du se frga 2 del 3
<peyam> fastnat på det i tre timmar
<andol> Den autensering som gissningsvis åsyftas är alltså att du Bankens webbplats autentiserar sig som just Bankens webbplats, så att du vet att du loggar in där du tror dig logga in.
<peyam> kan du se det jag skickade?
<peyam> löänken?
<andol> Ja
<peyam> kan du fråga 2 sista delen. där det stå Vad kallas förtroendebaserade system
<andol> Det förtroendebaserade systemet torde vara de CAs som utfärdar de certifikat som används för https, vars publika delar för finns förinstallerade i ens webbläsare.
<peyam> ja det kan väldigt bra stämma
<peyam> tack
<Spookan> Inte visste jag att vi hjälper till med läxor här?
<peyam> Spookan: det gäller säkerhet
<peyam> viktigt
<realubot> peyam: Grattis till äktenskapet i efterskott.
<peyam> andol: en till fråga:
<peyam> realubot: tackar så mkt :)
<peyam> andol: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B19eSLZfHP0QYWZGTF9hR3lYT1MzOVFuNWc2N1paVXg0bkk0/edit?usp=sharing
<peyam> fråga 4. jag gissar på att de inte beskriver vad det är för krypterings method. om det är symmetriskt eller osymmetrisk
<peyam> andol: kan du hjäölpa mig?
<peyam> realubot: vilken krypteringsmetod är GSM byggd på
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-21
<realubot> http://www.technologyreview.com/news/530251/how-to-break-cryptography-with-your-bare-hands/
<realubot> Kommentarer?
<HeMan> realubot: http://xkcd.com/538/
<realubot> HeMan: Men om personen som har krypterat datan inte är anträffbar då?
<HeMan> realubot: jag har för mig att det finns några sådana varianter, bla kyla ner datorn och boota en usb-sticka
<HeMan> realubot: det brukar vara lite trixigare med säkerheten om man inte full koll på den fysiskt
<realubot> HeMan: Det tror jag det.
<Screedo> godkväll i kanalen
<cHarNe2_> tjeanre
<Barre> tjo
<Philip5> Barre: vad är det för tillrop du kommer med?
<Barre> strax innan du bemödade att logga in Philip5, så hälsade Screedo och cHarNe2_ en trevlig kväll. Jag svarade med ett halvlamt "tjo". Men du bemödade inte ens att vara närvarande.. sucker!
<Barre> ;)
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> tjo på er! :)
<Philip5> nä sånn är jag
<Philip5> lite snobbig
<Barre> så är de i uppsala, i knooooow
<Philip5> japp, det är lite djursholm över uppsala
<Barre> :)
<larsemil> tjo påer
<David-A> hej
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-22
<Barre> mörrn nörrn
<cHarNe2_> morron på er
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen
<DatUtter> Hej! Jag äger en packard bell EasyNote ENTF71BM med 2,16ghz dual core (turbo 2,41ghz) och 1TB hårddisk samt 8Gb ram. Sen intel hd grafik av enklare variant inte 4000 eller så utan lite sämre. Inget specifikt nr på denna intel grafik. Hur bra skulle ubuntu funka på denna dator om någon vet? och kan man installera vid sidan av windows 8.1??
<realubot> DatUtter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<realubot> DatUtter: Ubuntu brukar fungerar bra med Intels grafik.
<realubot> DatUtter: Och hårdvaran i övrigt ska inte vara några problem.
<realubot> DatUtter: Det går att installera Ubuntu vid sidan av Windows 8.1. Så här gör du: http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/05/install-ubuntu-1404-alongside-windows.html
<realubot> DatUtter: Och: http://askubuntu.com/questions/399441/installing-ubuntu-13-10-alongside-windows-8-1
<realubot> DatUtter: Om du vill ha ett mer lättviktigt *buntu så titta på Xubuntu eller Lubuntu.
<DatUtter> Okej najs well har ju windows 8 buckup på usb så clean install funkar ju med. Gillar ubuntu bäst då jag använte förr och testat xubuntu o lub förr men kändes lite väl tunna :p
<DatUtter> Hur är det med flash och sånt i ubuntu nu? hört att de inte supportar det längre?
<realubot> DatUtter: Jag tror det ingår i Chrome?
<DatUtter> Jo det är visserligen sant :P
<realubot> DatUtter: Eller nej.
<realubot> DatUtter: Det gör det nog inte.
<DatUtter> Nehe?
<realubot> DatUtter: Jo.
<realubot> DatUtter: Flash ska fungera i Chrome.
<DatUtter> Nice
<DatUtter> Och java funkar än som det ska? spelar mkt old school runescape så kan vara bra :P
<realubot> DatUtter: Firefox har det nog inte.
<realubot> DatUtter: Vad jag vet så fungerar Java.
<DatUtter> Använder bara chrome anyways
<realubot> DatUtter: Men om Runescape fungerar i Linux det vet jag inte.
<DatUtter> så länge java finns funkar runescape :p
<realubot> DatUtter: Jag ser att det finns en Runescape klient till Linux.
<DatUtter> lol
<DatUtter> jo men det är för vanliga runescape 3
<DatUtter> det är skit :D
<DatUtter> i will just install and try everything :P
<realubot> DatUtter: Du kanske måste köra med Oracles Java istället för openjdk.
<DatUtter> ok
<DatUtter> Vill bara få ut all kräm ur min laptop :p även om w8.1 funkar bra så vet jag att med ubuntu får man oftast ut mer fart och minne
<MarkusDBX> DatUtter: vad exakt vill du ha kräm till?
<DatUtter> Allt allmän surfing osv, windows har ju så mkt skit för sig hela tiden så ibland känns allt segt
<MarkusDBX> Lite tips: Om du inte har en ssd, skaffa det. Det enskilt bästa du kan göra för att få en snabb dator idag. Sen kan du kika på att öka write cache i linux, så skrivningar inte görs så ofta. Man riskerar att tappa data men skrivningar går väldigt fort på det sättet.
<DatUtter> jo har funderat på att skaffa ssd men kostar ju en del och rätt skönt med 1TB minne till film osv :p
<MarkusDBX> räcker med en billig ssd bara för systemet. gör att allt startar snabbare, t.om. webbsidor kan ladda snabbare pga att cachen ska skrivas och läsas från disk.
<MarkusDBX> jag kör helt ärligt hellre en core2duo med ssd, än en ny gen 4 i7 med hdd.
<DatUtter> hur kommer det sig att du hellre gör det? :p
<DatUtter> jag har laptop så finns bara plats för en disk och gillar inte att ha massa externt lull lull
<MarkusDBX> för att det känns snabbare. Och är oftast snabbare.
<DatUtter> ok :)
<DatUtter> men får väl skaffa en lite större ssd sen kanske, får ju cash så in i här i norge så :P
<MarkusDBX> Annars kan jag även rekommendera att köra en lättvikts window manager för linux, som t.ex. xfce eller i3wm. Spar massor med resurser.
<DatUtter> nice
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-23
<einand> värdelöst att köra  systemet på en ssd, vinsten är snudd på noll
<Screedo> god morgon i kanalen
<MarkusDBX> Kan man köra flera window-managers samtidigt på en maskin? Och växla emellan? Är sugen på att köra flera instanser av i3wm, om det går.
<Barre> MarkusDBX: det skall gå, här är en flitig user som kör flera WM samtidigt på olika "virtual terminals" http://duopetalflower.blogspot.se/2010/01/running-multiple-window-managers.html
<hume> hej...nån vaken idag?
<hume> jag har en nyinstallerad ubuntu-maskin som inte kopplas upp på nätverket
<hume> vad gör jag?
<hume> har ingen nätverksmoj i panelen där uppe heller..... i unity
<Amoz> hume, kika vad du har för nätverkskort och om drivrutinen laddas till den
<Amoz> hume, kör lspci | grep -i net
<Amoz> se om det ger nån output och gör gärna en pastebin på dmesg med
<Amoz> och ge gärna lite info om vad det är för maskin =)
<hume> Amoz, sorry.....pratar om det i ubuntu-kanalen
<hume> kortet är igenkänt och funkar med live USB, kabeln funkar
<hume> allt fungerade första dan, sen har det lagt av
<Amoz> hume, lite mer aktivitet där =)
<hume> jo....
<hume> det verkar som att nm-applet inte funkar
<hume> och network-manager inte hämtar nåt ip-nummer
<hume> jag kan sätta ip-nummer och gateway manuellt
<Dynamit> hej
<Linda^> hej
<Screedo> Hej
<Dynamit> läget?
<Screedo> Här är det bra, själv?
<Dynamit> bra fysisk
<Dynamit> bråkat hur länge som helst med min konfiguration av mwan3
<Dynamit> utan VPN-tunneln så funkar mwan3 reglerna som det ska men med dem så verkar allting tvingas igenom VPN-tunneln
<Dynamit> jag har ändrat meteric efter anslutningen upprättats och rensas ip flush cachen
<Dynamit> liggförbannat så går allting igenom VPN-tunneln
<Dynamit> lik*
<Dynamit> när jag kör route-nopull så får jag ansluta igenom vanliga anslutningarna
<Dynamit> men inte trafik igenom VPN-tunneln om jag inte kör traceroute 8.8.8.8 -i tun1 vill säga direkt ifrån routern
<Dynamit> och jaag har lagt till route mannuellt som VPN-tunneln annars skapar av sig själv när jag inte har route-nopull i konfigurationen
<Dynamit> modifierad såklart så meteric är 30
<Dynamit> Så här ser min mwan3 konfiguration ut http://pastebin.com/vVZ0kfDq den funkar som den ska utan VPN-tunneln
<Dynamit> utom tun1_only regeln av uppenbara orsaker
<Dynamit> blir fasiken inte klok på hur jag ska fixa det
<Dynamit> eftersom det är ingen monster router så blir ju flaskhals när det gäller kryptera med VPN-tunnel helst om all trafik måste igenom
<Dynamit> och inte enbart den trafik jag vill ha igenom
<Screedo> kan du inte köra någon form av virtualisering och köra pfsense? Eller köra pfsense på hårdvara? Alterntivt flasha om din router med dd-wrt, tomato etc?
<Dynamit> dd-wrt och openwrt är ju förtusan mer eller mindre bara olika webbgränsnitt ju
<Screedo> Är det kanske, har inte provat openwrt, bara kört dd-wrt och tomato
<Dynamit> det är ju frågan om konfigurations fel
<Dynamit> frågan är bara vart den är
<Screedo> Dynamit: tänker mest på din mening om att du inte har någon monster router och den blir en flaskhals.
<Dynamit> ja om jag kör VPN-anslutning i den
<Dynamit> annars är den inte det
<Screedo> Många gånger så får du en helt annan router om du flashar om den med någon annan firmware.
<Dynamit> du den är inte flaskhals i utan VPN-anslutning men när den ska kryptera krävs det mer än vad
<Dynamit> hemma routrarna brukar vara byggda för
<Dynamit> Liksom passthrough på 900 räcker mer än väl när man har 250-500 anslutnng sedan att jag kör dubbla wan är en annan sak
<Dynamit> sedan ska du tänka dig att krypter/dekryptera kräver en hel del kraft
<Screedo> visst gör det
<Dynamit> alltså flaskhalsh där av att jag vill bara viss trafik ska igenom VPN-anslutningen
<Dynamit> men får det inte vilja
<Dynamit> antagligen så tvingas all trafik igenom ifrån alla klienter eller så kan bara routern använda anslutningen
<Dynamit> om jag talar om att använd tun1 gränsnittet
<Dynamit> t.ex. traceroute -i tun1 8.8.8.8 som exmpel går igenom VPN-tunneln
<Dynamit> när jag gör så den inte tvingar allting igenom sig
<einand> yikes
<einand> vilka människor det finns alltså
<Dynamit> einand: vadårå?
<peyam> Hej, andol jag tror jag klarade tentan bra om datasäkerhet
<peyam> En fråga till resten av er. Jag vill gärna styra min ubuntu med min mobil. Ngn som vet hur man gör?
<einand> Dynamit: nä, bara allmänt världen är full med för många idioter
<Dynamit> peyam: det beror på hur du menar
<peyam> tyo kunna styra med musen o så
<peyam> remote control typ
<Dynamit> haha då får du ju använda fjärrstyrnings program
<peyam> eller använda endast mobilen som mus. allt jag testade funkade inte
<Dynamit> annars hade X11 räckt ju
<peyam> vad är X11?
<Dynamit> det som renderar skrivbords miljön för dig för att förklara det kort
<peyam> jaha
<peyam> x.org?
<Dynamit> använder x11 ja
<peyam> nej. jag vill typ bara ha en muspekare
<Dynamit> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<peyam> Lenovo har en sådan application men fungerar endas t åp windows
<Dynamit> :P
<peyam> Dynamit: aa jag vet vad du menar. när det e ingen grafik har jag ibland använt start x ngnting
<Dynamit> ingen X11 ingen grafik
<Dynamit> haha
<Dynamit> kunde inte låta bli
<peyam> ja jag vet
<peyam> men det einte det jag menar
<Dynamit> jag förstog det sedan
<Dynamit> själv blir jag knäpp på mitt problem med inte kunna få till dirigeringen av trafik ordentligt
<andol> peyam: gött mos
<peyam> andol: RSA. var den symmetrisk elelr osymmetrisk?
<peyam> AES då
<Dynamit> hmm verkar som route 128.0.0.0 tar över oavsätt
<Dynamit> när det gäller gateway menar jag
<Dynamit> asså baa
<Dynamit> blir tokig på detta
<Dynamit> verkar ju vara M.I få till det som jag vill fast jag vet att det är konfigurationsfel bara
<einand> Dynamit: hyr orkar du med peyam?
<Dynamit> han är väl inte jobbig
<Dynamit> men har du någon idé om hur bövelen jag ska lösa mitt "problem"
<einand> Dynamit: vad har du för problem?
<realubot> einand: "Alla" har ju pratat i flera år om hur viktigt det är ha systemet på en ssd och så kommer du och säger att det knappt är någon mening.
<einand> japp
<einand> köra systemet på en ssd är meningtlöst
<realubot> einand: Man frågar sig om einand har rätt och alla andra har fel eller om det är tvärtom
<realubot> .
<realubot> Vad vet einand som ingen annan vet?
<einand> Jo, grejen är den att du tjänar på en ssd disk, vid boot. Men så ofta startar du inte om maskinen. Annars så är alla operativsystem så smarta idag och cachar all kod som körs ofta
<einand> och då använde du ändå inte disken
<einand> bättre att lägga data och program som körs ofta från disk på en ssd
<einand> tex, databaser
<Dynamit> einand: min jäkla tabell eller vad man ska kalla det för dirigering av trafik till olika anslutningar
<Dynamit> den funkar som den ska utan VPN-anslutningen men med så tvingas allting igenom VPN
<Dynamit> men gör jag route-nopull så funkar diigeringen av trafik
<Dynamit> men kan inte dirigera till VPN-anslutningen
<Dynamit> men kör jag t.ex. traceroute 8.8.8.8 -i tun1 så dirigeras jag igenom tunneln
<Dynamit> direkt ifrån routern vill säga
<Dynamit> men får inte mwan3 dirigera som den ska när VPN-tunneln är igång
<Dynamit> antagligen kan mwan3 inte dirigera trafik all för allting tvingas igenom VPN eller så går inget igenom den
<einand> inget jag kan nått om
<einand> vet inte vad mwan3 är
<Dynamit> sätt för underlätta iptables dirigering av trafik som man vill
<Dynamit> https://github.com/Adze1502/mwan
<Dynamit> så förenklat mwan3 är "skript" som fixar i iptables åt än så man slipper hålla på hela tiden själv
<einand> känns omständigt
<Dynamit> du kör man dubbla wan t.ex. och VPN
<Dynamit> underlättar det som fan
<Barre> wb philip5
<Barre> ocu go' natt philip5 =)
<philip5> Barre, redan?
<Dynamit> exit
<Dynamit> o
<Dynamit> oj
<realubot> einand: Okej. Jag har tagit till mig vad du har skrivit och ska tänka på det nästan gång en ssd-snubbe pratar för ssd som systemdisk.
<realubot> *nästa
<David-A> jag tänker att man med ssd tjänar nån sekund när man startar program som man inte använder så ofta, men om man inte använder dem så ofta som blir det totalt inte så många sekunder per dag man tjänar.
<David-A> och när man får 10 gånger fler gigabyte för samma pengar med vanlig roterande disk så är ssd inte värt pengarna nånstans. bättre satsa dem på lite mer ram eller nåt.
<David-A> (eventuellt undantag om låg energiförbrukning o extremt tyst gång är viktigt)
<einand> realubot: vad tror du att du tjänar på det?
<einand> David-A: jo, på en laptop kan det vara vettigt
<realubot> einand: Jag tjänar att jag inte tror på allt ssd-snubben säger.
<einand> realubot: vem är ssd snubben?
<realubot> einand: Det är alla de personer som säger att ssd är bra som systemdiskar.
<einand> ok
#ubuntu-se 2014-08-24
<David-A> realubot: att kopiera en långfilm från en mapp till en annan går extremt mycket fortare med ssd. men att titta på en långfilm går precis lika fort med ssd som med roterande disk.
<David-A> realubot: så det beror på vad man gör på dagarna. kopierar eller tittar på långfilmer.
<Screedo> God morgon på er alla!
<Hoxx> GodMorgon
<Amoz> fast det är ju sällan man "bara" accessar en enda fil åt gången på det sättet. Det görs ju en väldans massa i bakgrunden idag och då kommer ju söktiden på en vanlig roterande disk bli väldigt hög. I praktiken tycker jag dessutom det märks en väldigt stor skillnad :P
 * andol håller med Amoz.
<andol> Visst kan man vilja ha en billig fuldisk för större mediafiler, etc.
<andol> Vad gäller system, /home och sådär har jag dok svårt att tnka mig annat än SSD, nu när jag väl vant mig vid det.
<andol> Tycker man dessutom att det är trevligt att ha några virtuella maskiner snurrandes lokalt, ja då gör det förstås än större skillnad.
<Hund> Vadå? Kan man ha mekanisk hårddisk som systemhårddisk? :P
<Amoz> Hund, knappast, jag tror bara det finns i sagorna. Från en svunnen tid så att säga.
<Hund> Amoz: Det låter mer troligt.
<Amoz> nu ska jag testa nya openwrt!
<einand> rejält med slösser att ha ssd som systemdisk, därimot kan jag absolut förstå att en vill ha /home
<realubot> einand: Det är uppfattat och vi kommer aldrig glömma att du har talat om för oss vad som gället.
<realubot> *gäller
<Hund> einand: Slöseri?
<einand> Hund: ja, eftersom vinsten är obefintlig
<Hund> einand: Vad yrar du om? Det är som natt och dag.
<einand> nej
<einand> visst, är en vinst när man bootar maskinen
<Hund> einand: Antingen trollar du med mig eller så är du bara okunnig.
<einand> men sedan vid normal användning existerr den inte
<einand> kan nog säga samma sak om dig. Eftersom operativsystemet cachar all data som används, och det gör den i RAM, så är det ingen skillnad på SSD eller hårdisk
<Hund> einand: Jag tänker inte ens försöka diskutera med dig.
<einand> Hund: Du väljer själv. Då anklagar mig för att trolla eller vara okunnig. Men samtidigt så vägrar du att lära dig själv
<Hund> einand: Jag konstaterade bara fakta. Antingen trollar du med mig eller så är du bara jävligt korkad.
<einand> Hund: eller så säger jag exakt samma sak om dig.
<einand> De flesta är nog överens om att data som läses ofta från disken är den som du skall ha på en SSD
<einand> sedan, att du tycker anorlunda. Vet jag inte varför
<Screedo> Tror ni ska lägga ner denna diskussionen, ni lär nog inte komma fram till något idag.
<Hund> einand: SSD vs HDD som systemdisk är som natt och dag. Slutdiskuterat.
<einand> Första minutrarna ja, men inte sedan
<einand> Screedo: blir bara lite irriterad när folk kallar mig korkad av okunnighet
<Hund> Till skillnad från dig är jag inte okunnig.
<einand> Hur vet du vad jag sitter på för kunskap och erfarenhet?
<Hund> Om du påstår att en SSD är onödig som systemdisk vet du uppenbarligen inte vad du pratar om. :)
<Hund> I övrigt så har jag inte ifrågasatt din kunskap.
<einand> Jag vet precis vad jag pratar om
<einand> Gjort åtskillga tester i driftmiljört
<Hund> Då trollar du alltså.
<einand> miljöer
<einand> och kommit fram till att vinsten är obefintlig
<Hund> Och troll hör inte hemma här.
<Hund> Sluta trolla eller stick.
<einand> så, bara för jag inte delar åsikt med dig så är jag troll?
<Hund> Nu vet jag att du trollar.
<einand> Vad är det man bruka säga förr "Där argumenten tar slut tar nävarna vid"
<einand> att kalla någon troll, är den digitala motsvarigheten till att slå någon på käften för att argumenten tar slut
<einand> särskilt när man vet att man har fel, men vägrar erkänna det
<Hund> Jag vet, visst svider det?
<einand> så i stället för att lära dig vad som är rätt, så försvarar du din ståndpunkt med våld. För det är försvårt för dig att inse att du haft fel
<einand> Det är en vanlig psykoloisk effekt. Dock inte mindre feg.
<Hund> Jag har inte fel.
<Hund> Du har fel.
<Hund> Men du är för trög för att föröstå det.
<Hund> Förstå*
<Hund> Idior.
<Hund> Idiot*
<einand> Men dina härskar tekniker fungerar inte på mig. Både för jag har förstarkt självförtrående. Samt mina erfeerenheter bygger på imperisk fakta
<Hund> Bra stavning där. :P
<einand> självförtroende
<Hund> Vad yrar du om? :D
<einand> dock är det djävligt fegt att göra som dig.
<einand> Snudd på att jag faktiskt blir irriterad på hur feg du är.
<Hund> Varför är jag feg?
 * andol undrar ifall Hund och einand känner för att fortsätta sina meningskiljaktligheter någon stans?
<andol> annanstans
<einand> lungt, färdig nu fått sagt det jag vill ha sagt
<Hund> einand kan fara dit pepparn växer så slipper vi miffon som honom här.
<einand> Tror inte vi kommer längre än så här
<Hund> einand: Du kommer aldrig bli färdig.
<Hund> Konstigt när du är så jävla pantad.. :D
<andol> Agree to disagree?
<Hund> Jag är så himla trött på troll.
<einand> !op
<Hund> andol: Yes
<einand> !ops
<einand> WTF är botten död
<Hund> Så du försöker kicka mig när nägon säger emot? :
<einand> Hund: men ja, det är feg att gå till personangrepp i stället för att ta till sig argumenten. Hade du inte gjort det. Så hade jag haft tid att lyssna på mina argument
<einand> och jag hade haft tid att lyssna på dina
<einand> men nu kom vi i stället i en meninglös diskution
<andol> einand, Hund: Trodde ni var klara?
<Hund> andol: Jag är det.
<andol> topp
<Screedo> Jag letar efter ett chassi, för bara hårddiskar, det hade psu i sig, kommer inte på vad det heter, är inget supermicro eller något sådant, är i still med Norco chassin. Någon osm kan ha en ide? Har för mig att det var 16 bays men kan vara 20 också.
<Screedo> där fanns extern ansutning för sas kabel.
<Screedo> eller rättare sagt en adapter från extern sas till intern sas.
<Screedo> rent plåt chassi var det.
<Screedo> hittat! :)
<Screedo> var detta chassi jag menade. http://www.ebay.com/itm/SGI-3U-OMNISTOR-SE3016-SAS-SATA-EXPANDER-DAS-16-TRAYS-AND-SAS-CABLE-SCREW-/181307777571?pt=COMP_EN_Servers&hash=item2a36c92223
<realubot> Meningarna går isär om ssd. Jag vet inte vad jag ska tro.
<realubot> ssd eller inte ssd. Det är frågan.
 * Screedo röstar på floppy disk
<Screedo> Det ultimata hade varit 5,25" disken men den får inte plats i bröstfickan.
<andol> Screedo: Å andra sidan kan ju alltid slå hål i 5.25-floppyn, och sätta in i pärm.
<Screedo> andol: det har du helt rätt i, och så kan man köpa 720 floppys och borra ett hål i den och få en 1.44Mb floppy. :)
 * andol blir lite nostalgisk.
 * Screedo har faktiskt kvar en hel del floppys.
<Screedo> MD dos 4, ms dos 5. windows 3.1
<Screedo> Norton commander
<andol> Har ett svagt minne utav att jag vid något tillfälle installerat OS/2 Warp, från trettio stycken disketter.
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> min första egna dator var en Tandon, den hade 30 mb disk som man kunde plocka ur.
<Screedo> en 206 var det.
<Screedo> 286*
<andol> monokrom? ega?
<Screedo> ega
<Screedo> fick låna hem en abc 80 över helgerna ibland. :P
 * Screedo blir nostalgisk, http://nrdblog.cmosnet.eu/wp-content/uploads/sites/3/2013/01/TandonPac-05.jpg hade en sådan fast desktop model.
<Screedo> 30mb hårddisk.. :D
<realubot> Jag hade en Facit skrivmaskin när jag var yngre. Med färgband.
<realubot> På den skrev jag min första fulkod. Det var tider det.
 * realubot älskar blixtar och dunder.
<realubot> Ett saftigt åskoväder hänger över Götlaborg just nu.
<David-A> gjorde ett basic-program som räkna ut pi med 300 decimaler på en sånhär http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/eb/HP9830A-HP9866.png upptäckte långt senare att det blev fel efter ca 150 decimaler
<einand> någon som vet om åskan slagit ner på någon viktig punkt, för jag får skit slö anslutning över atlanten
<realubot> Säg det. Det är det värsta åskovädret i år över Götlaborg nu.
<realubot> einand: Vad lär vi oss av detta? Jo använd bara närproducerade servrar.
<einand> undra när det skall sluta åska
<realubot> einand: Läääänge hoppas jag.
 * realubot like åska.
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-17
<Peyam> ngn som e bra på algebra här
<brill> Peyam:vilken sort?
<Peyam> brill,
<Peyam> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12866097/froga/Unsaved%20Document%201.pdf
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-18
<gabbe> Tjenare, jag håller just nu på sätta upp en maskin med ubuntu 15.04 den kör inga direkt udda komponenter den kör i7 3770k sabertooth p67 moderkort 16gb ram och ett amd 7970. Problemet jag har är att jag väljer ju drivrutiner och väljer dom propitära efter det funkar de hur bra som helst
<gabbe> men om jag gör den senaste uppdateringen som kommer efter man installerat med 15.04 från iso på hemsidan då verkar det bugga ur med grafik drivrutinen för att jag kan inte logga in på datorn längre den skickar mig bara tillbaka till inloggning sidan och om jag försöker få upp terminalen/konsolen med ctrl alt f1 så kommer de inte upp något skärmen blir svart
<gabbe> någon som har någon ide om vad som kan skapa några sådana här udda problem eller hur man löser de om de är något som kanske fattas
<gabbe> nu märker jag att den säger att ingen amd drivrutin är installerad eller fungerar inte som den ska om man försöker gå in kontrollcenter satt upp en liknande maskin häromdagen fast med ett 7870 och då va de inga problem
<BaZZe> Usch för att  behöva installera om samma maskin 3 gånger nu
<Meerkat> ah, mötet är nästa tisdag. Jag trodde jag hade missat igen :)
<Meerkat> Har epostlistan varit ovanligt tyst i sommar? Jag har inte fått några meddelanden sen juni.
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-19
<hR13> Hej alla, jag råkade uppgradera min zentyal server från 3.4 till 3.5 och nu funkar inte samba... ,jag hittade en patch bug #1090 men det hjälper inte är det någon som har något tips? alt. om det går att gå tillbaka till 3.4
<BaZZe> Hej,  någon kunnig kring AMD drivrutiner och senaste Ubuntu 15.04 här inne?
<Hund> BaZZe: Fråga inte om att fråga eller bara om någon kan ditten eller datten. Ställ din fråga också, annars kommer du inte få någon hjälp.
<BaZZe> Hund, Jo men de gjorde jag igår men ville inte spamma chatten med för mycket meddelande
<BaZZe> Har iaf en maskin här en i7 3770k sabertooth p67 16gb ram med ett AMD 7970,  i vilket fall som helst så när jag installerar AMD drivrutiner oavsett om det är från ytterligare drivrutiner eller det är direkt från AMD sida så när jag försöker gå in på AMD controllcenter får jag meddelandet att drivrutinen eller mjukvaran inte blivit installerad korrekt
<Hund> Testat forumet? Svenskar är rätt dålig på IRC har jag märkt.
<Hund> Ah
<BaZZe> Om jag då i E det skedet startar om datorn eller stänger av försöker loggade igen så skickar den bara tillbaka mig till inloggning skärmen får inte en upp terminalen med Ctrl alt f1
<Hund> Jag har tyvärr ingen kunskap om AMD. Jag kör Nvidia eftersom jag vet att det bara fungerar. :P
<BaZZe> Samma
<Hund> Men vad är det exakta felmedeelandet?
<BaZZe> Men det här något annans maskin, ska komma fram till de men e slött skriver på en surfplatta dom där 100ord min funkar inte riktigt här
<BaZZe> Http://sweclockers.com/forum/post/15614208
<BaZZe> Du kan kolla där
<BaZZe> Satt up en liknande maskin häromdagen fast med 7870 istället för 7970 inga problem där alls
<Hund> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD?action=show&redirect=BinaryDriverHowto%2FATI
<Hund> Jag kikade där. Verkar vara lite jobbigt att ha AMD. :P
<Amoz> BaZZe, vad exakt har du installerat/gjort hittills?
<Amoz> det ska ju gå att bara köra in fglrx + ccc och sen få det och funka.
<BaZZe> Amoz, jag har bara gjort samma som häromdagen då jag satt upp liknande maskin med 7870 gick in i ytterligare drivrutiner sen övriga valde proprietära antingen med eller utan updates testade också ladda ner deb paketet från AMD hemsida för Ubuntu 64bit
<Amoz> BaZZe, ge pastebin för dpkg --list | grep fglrx
<BaZZe> Sådär enklare sitta på irc på datorn kanske än surfplatta
<BaZZe> Får bara upp dpkg: fel: motstridiga åtgärder i (--install) och -l (--list)
<BaZZe> sådär funka nu
<BaZZe> rc  fglrx                                                2:15.200-0ubuntu4                          amd64        Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators rc  fglrx-core                                           2:15.200-0ubuntu4                          amd64        Minimal video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators rc  fglrx-updates                                        2:15.200-0ubuntu4                          amd64    
<BaZZe> Amoz, något mer du vill veta eller skrev isf såg jag inte bytade till irc på datorn
<Amoz> BaZZe, pastebin ffs
<Amoz> BaZZe, kör dpkg --list | grep fglrx | pastebinit
<Amoz> och ge länken
<Amoz> förutsatt att du har pastebinit installerat, annars skaffar du det. Det ska ligga i repo
<BaZZe> Amoz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12123788/
<Amoz> BaZZe, och du har alltså försökt installera drivrutiner från AMDs hemsida också?
<BaZZe> Amoz, ja alltså när jag installerar drivrutinerna eller väljer dom i form av i ytterliggare drivrutiner sen under övrigt eller om jag går in på amd sida och laddar ner drivrutinerna köra deb paketet då får jag upp som jag visade tidigare på sweclockers länken
<BaZZe> Amoz, dvs att om jag tex startar om datorn efter jag installerat drivrutinerna från amd hemsida eller valt dom properitära under ytterliggare drivrutiner kan jag inte logga in på maskinen igen efter blir bara utloggad och trycker jag ctrl alt f1 kommer jag inte ens in i terminalen
<BaZZe> amd controllcenter säger det att drivrutinen eller programmet inte har blivit installerat korrekt och varje gång som jag installerat drivrutinen eller så utan att byta tillbaka till x.org drivrutinen om jag starat om datorn har jag inte lyckats komma in igen på något vis och därmed  behövt installera om hela maskinen 6 gånger
<Amoz> BaZZe, antagligen för att installationen blir fel men blacklisting eller nån conffil tvingar den till att enbart köra fglrx, som då inte är tillgänglig.
<Amoz> BaZZe, du borde kunna nå recovery-menyn dock
<Amoz> när du bootar ubuntu, får du upp GRUB-menyn då?
<BaZZe> Amoz, skärmen har bara blivit helt svart när jag försökte de tänkte då att den kanske låg fel så tryckte enter ett par gånger men kom aldrig upp något
<BaZZe> Amoz, mm tycker det e skumt varför det ska hända med de här när jag installerade de häromdagen på ett 7870 och funkade hur bra som helst har ett annat 7870 här jag kan testa men de skulle säkert fungera bra det verkar vara något med att det här e 7970 och första generationen av de
<Amoz> BaZZe, när du bootar ubuntu, får du upp GRUB-menyn då?
<BaZZe> Amoz, nope de får jag inte
<Amoz> BaZZe, det har inte med kortet å göra vad jag kan se. Åtminstone in än. Problemet är att modulen inte installerats korrekt.
<Amoz> BaZZe, om du håller in shift vid boot, får du upp menyn då?
<Amoz> antar att du bara har ett enda OS installerat, nämligen ubuntu isf. För annars borde du få upp grub.
<BaZZe> Amoz, Har testat att ladda ner ison igen också och göra ny bootbart usb minne för att utesluta att det skulle vara det också
<BaZZe> Amoz, återkommer ska ta mig en titt snabbt, korrekt har bara ett os installerat
<BaZZe> Amoz, något speciellt du vill jag gör när jag får upp grub menyn eller vill du bara att jag startar om och ser om jag får upp den
<Amoz> BaZZe, du har en meny där näst översta raden säger nåt med "recovery" eller återställning eller nåt, right?
<BaZZe1> Amoz, får upp Ubuntu, avancerade flaggor för Ubuntu och 2st memtest 86
<Amoz> BaZZe1, ah, precis, gå in på avancerade där
<Amoz> å där borde det finnas några olika kärnor att välja på, ta den senaste som har "recovery" eller återställning i sig.
<Amoz> BaZZe1, en fråga bara, hur kommer du åt maskinen om du säger att du inte når nån TTY via ctrl+alt+f1 och det ?
<BaZZe1> Amoz, Japp sådär rog den senaste är inne där nu
<BaZZe1> Amoz, det händer bara när/efter jag installerat AMD drivrutinen innan de funkar de
<BaZZe1> Amoz,  nu kör jag med x. Org drivrutinen annars funkar ju inget alls kan inte logga inne gui eller något
<Amoz> BaZZe1, I see. Så du har gjort nyinstallation när du "fastnat" vid inloggning, eller?
<BaZZe1> Amoz, det är korrekt för att Ctrl alt f1 inte fungerat heller och innan omstart har de stått att AMD controllcenter hade fått problem vid installation när jag försökte trycka igång de
<Amoz> BaZZe1, nu verkade det som att du kom in i recovery dock, detta bör du kunna göra ÄVEN om du i framtiden inte når TTY vid en normal boot.
<Amoz> dvs du kan gå in och manuellt avinstallera drivrutiner och fixa vad det än är som gått fel. Så slipper du hålla på och göra totalt ny ominstallation för smärre fel.
<BaZZe1> Amoz, ja alltså om jag går in och ändrar tillbaka innan omstart till x.org så funkar de ju starta om o så men låter jag de fortfarande köra med AMD proprietära drivrutin och startar om då fastnar jag på login skärmen När jag loggar in kommer jag bara tillbaka igen till login
<Amoz> BaZZe1, exakt vad innebär "ändra till x.org" ?
<BaZZe1> Amoz, att gå in under ytterligare drivrutiner och övriga drivrutiner och välja x.org istället för AMD proprietära eller AMD proprietära update och sedan trycka verkställ
<Amoz> BaZZe1, om jag fattat det rätt så är det ett gammalt ATI Radeon 7970 alltså?
<BaZZe1> Amoz, korrekt det är den första generationen 7970 med referens design alltså inte ghz edition eller 280x
<Amoz> BaZZe1, och exakt vilken drivare drog du hem från AMDs sida då?
<Amoz> antar att du kör 64-bitars ubuntu
<BaZZe1> Amoz, jag väljer ju då: desktop graphics, radeon HD series, radeon HD 7xxx series pcie, Ubuntu x86_64
<BaZZe1> Amoz, korrekt maskinen har 16b ram så vore dumt inte göra de ;)
<Amoz> BaZZe1, hade inte spelat nån för den sakens skull dock
<Amoz> dels PAE, dels för att du antagligen inte kör någon process som ensamt tar upp 4GB.
<Amoz> men anyway, fortfarande för att du får hela x64 instruction set
<Amoz> anywayyy
<BaZZe1> Amoz, sant
<Amoz> BaZZe1, 15.7 är versionen som kommer upp då, I guess
<Amoz> hur installerade du det där sen? Och du märkte inte av några fel eller?
<BaZZe1> Amoz, korrekt finns massa olika 15,7 där dock tog den översta senast
<BaZZe1> Amoz,  ska jag köra med samma som sist översta på 55MB
<Amoz> BaZZe1, fick du med CCC i den förra gången?
<Amoz> har ingen koll på AMDs drivare kan jag säga direkt
<Amoz> anyway, testkör på det där
<BaZZe1> Amoz, Nej jag tror faktiskt inte de för såg inte AMD controllcenter sist när jag sökte på de efter installationen _tutima
<Amoz> just nu vill jag mest få fram samma situation som du hade innan, nämligen att nåt går fel
<BaZZe1> Jobbigt sitta på irc på surfplatta gör man inte om
<Amoz> det viktiga är att du själv kan återställa om nåt går fel, det borde funka att boota igen om du bara tar bort rätt blacklist från /etc/modprobe.d sen
<BaZZe> Amoz, http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Ubuntu%20x86%2064 somsagt jag tanka den där sist som var 55 men den verkade inte ha CCC vet inte om något paket inehåller det eller om man måste installera det seperat
<Amoz> finns ett paket längre ner som heter CCC
<Amoz> antagligen det du ska ha i så fall
<Amoz> men modulen borde laddas ändå
<Amoz> så du kan skippa CCC just nu
<BaZZe> Amoz, mm såg det det jag undrade ja då drar vi väll en test drar ner båda men installerar bara det på 55MB
<Amoz> BaZZe, du kan ju också testa å köra de som följer med distron, vet inte om det är enklare i detta fallet
<Amoz> den andra blir väl som en slags "install wizard" där du måste göra massa stuff
<BaZZe> Amoz, det är det jag gjort innan i form av dom propitära och då följer CCC med
<BaZZe> Amoz, men jag kan gå in där och välja ta det istället om du tycker det jag tror det är lika upto date
<Amoz> kanske inte är lika up to date, men det kanske är "stabilare" :P
<Amoz> BaZZe, men följde du denna guiden eller? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<BaZZe> Amoz, Asså helt ärligt sist jag gjorde detta och när jag körde näst intill indentisk maskin med ett amd 7870 så gick jag bara in här http://i.imgur.com/h5jO4pB.png valde den som heter updates tryckte verkställ sen fungerade det bara direkt
<BaZZe> Amoz, och gjorde ju samma på min egen maskin med ett 970 när jag skulle fixa drivrutinen där med
<Amoz> vad är skillnaden mellan -updates och vanliga ?
<Amoz> eller tar du bara den ena för att det låter bättre?
<Amoz> anyway
<Amoz> BaZZe, följ denna istället https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<BaZZe> Amoz, har faktiskt ingen aning men båda funkade bra på en maskin med nästan indentiska komponenter och ett 7870 och här på den här maskinen med 7970 har jag testat med båda
<BaZZe> Amoz, japp jag tar en test med det
<Amoz> BaZZe, viktigast är att du gör en backup på xorg.conf, om den finns
<Amoz> sen kör sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*
<Amoz> säg till om nåt felmeddelande kommer upp när du kör kommandon med, bara pastebin:a output om nåt ser misstänkt ut
<Amoz> och du ska enbart köra en av alla apt-get install tror jag
<Amoz> vi testar den som enbart installerat fglrx
<BaZZe> Amoz den säger till mig att jag ska gå in "The easiest way to install binary drivers is to use the built in Additional Drivers manager in Ubuntu. " så det var där jag va inne de jag skicka bild på så väljer den utan updates den borde ju vara stabilasrt
<Amoz> BaZZe, skippa det där
<Amoz> vi kör terminalen nu för att enklare se ev. fel
<BaZZe> Amoz,  kan inte ta status på ”/etc/X11/xorg.conf”: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<Amoz> right
<Amoz> för den borde inte finnas där på ett rent system
<Amoz> hur ser ls /etc/modprobe.d ut?
<Amoz> kör steg 2. med
<Amoz> glöm inte att man kör pastebin för 3 rader och mer :)
<BaZZe> Amoz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12124115/
<BaZZe> Amoz, men har gjort steg 2 där nu så gör en omstart men har irc igång på surfplattan med
<Amoz> tror att omstart är överflödigt, men testa bara för säkerhets skull =)
<Amoz> det borde inte breaka nåt
<BaZZe_> Amoz, såhär långt har de överlevt då fortsätter vi
<Amoz> kör steg 3 då
<Amoz> oh
<Amoz> steg 4*
<Amoz> menar jag :D
<Amoz> installera headers
<Amoz> sen, i steg 5 kör du ENBART install fglrx, inget annat
<BaZZe1> Amoz, först
<BaZZe_> Amoz, förstod det är gjort , frågan e vilken eller vila ska jag köra på steg 5
<Amoz> enbart fglrx
<Amoz> apt-get install fglrx
<Amoz> ingen annan
<BaZZe_> Amoz, direkt nu får jag upp system problem detected
<Amoz> om du visar detaljer där, vad är det för program som kraschar?
<Amoz> kan vara en irrelevant krasch nämligen
<BaZZe_> Amoz, com.ubuntu.apport.apport-gtk-root
<Amoz> står det ingen rad med /bin/program ellern åt?
<BaZZe1> Amoz, körde sista kommandot där för x.org sen startade jag om datorn nu kan jag inte logga in på Ubuntu längre via gui.
<Amoz> men what
<Amoz> alltså
<Amoz> nooo
<BaZZe1> Amoz, nope gjorde de inte
<Amoz> jag ville se output på saker å ting först :P
<Amoz> körde du steg 6 och det ?
<BaZZe1> Japp de gjorde jag
<Amoz> alright, in i recovery nu då
<BaZZe1> Somsagt skärmen hel svart efter Ctrl alt f1 nu med
<Amoz> sen kan du välja drop to root shell med nätverk, eller nåt
<Amoz> då borde du kunna göra det mesta
<BaZZe1> Amoz, du menar aktivera network och se  klicka på root för att hoppa till root prompt?
<Amoz> vet inte exakt hur det ser ut i 15.04, men poängen är att vi ska ha nätverk och ett rootskal
<BaZZe1> Sådär gjort
<Amoz> alright, nu vill jag ha pastebins för följande saker
<Amoz> dpkg --list | grep fglrx | pastebinit
<Amoz> lsmod | pastebinit
<Amoz> dmesg | pastebinit
<BaZZe1> Amoz, Första är 12124204 andra 12124220 tredje 12124224
<Amoz> BaZZe1, sen gärna en cat /etc/xorg.conf |pastebinit (eller Xorg.conf, kika vilken av dem som existerar, om någon)
<BaZZe1> Amoz, ingen av dom verkade existera
<Amoz> BaZZe1, bara en fråga, är det nån särskild anledning till att du vill ha AMDs fglrx-drivers?
<BaZZe1> Amoz, ja lille brorsan vill kunna spela och steam kräver du har AMD eller nvidia egna drivrutiner
<BaZZe1> Förstår inte vrf de ska krångla så r
<BaZZe1> Har satt upp flera maskiner med AMD grafikkort och nvidia och de har bara funkat direkt, förstår inte vad som skiljer den här från dom
<Amoz> BaZZe1, well oftast är det för att det finns miljoner olika kombinationer av komponenter och tillstånd i maskinen, helt omöjligt för utvecklare att testa alla dessa.
<Amoz> sen generellt hade jag rekommenderat 14.04 för alla former av installationer i princip
<BaZZe1> Amoz, Skulle jag ta ett sapphire 7870 stoppa i maskinen nu skulle den nog funka men drar jag i sapphire 7970 så funkar de inte
<Amoz> såvida du inte specifikt behöver nån slags mjukvara som enbart finns i nyare version och att det är enklare med 15.04 än att manuellt installera det i 14.04
<BaZZe1> Jasså är de stabilare
<BaZZe1> Ne inget direkt jag vet på rak arm
<Amoz> BaZZe1, LTS-versionerna är ju mycket mer beprövade och inriktade på stabilitet skulle jag säga.
<Amoz> Vanliga icke-LTS måste du ju hålla på och uppgradera vart 6:e månad i princip, inget man direkt vill göra om man inte har särskilda skäl för det. Eller åtminstone vill inte jag göra det.
<Amoz> Jag kan inte garantera att LTS-versionen kommer funka, men den är generellt sett mycket bättre att använda i normalfallet, då jag nästan klassar 15.04 som en slags "beta"
<Amoz> här är nog en av buggarna som du lider av: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer-updates/+bug/1470862
<Amoz> du kan också testa att få hjälp i #ubuntu, se om någon bättre än mig är tillgänglig.
<Amoz> BaZZe1, för säkerhets skull, vi kikar så kortet identifieras med
<Amoz> BaZZe1, lspci -vvv | pastebinit
<BaZZe1> Amoz, ahh då förstår jag tack för infon, och återigen tack för all tid och hjälp
<BaZZe1> Mm såg de innan med när jag sökte
<BaZZe1> Amoz, 12124364
<Amoz> BaZZe1, well eftersom den upptäcker kortet där, och buggen ovan verkar vara bunden till fglrx så antar jag att den faktiskt laddar fglrx vid boot men att AMD på nåt sätt failat i sina rutiner, för dina paket verkar ju installerats ordentligt och så.
<BaZZe1> Amoz, jo så de verkar vara tror till 99% att tar jag 7870 kortet här bredvid stoppar in skulle de inte krångla alls. Men men lillebrorsan för gå över till den andra sidan igen  gav han en usb sticka med Windows 7 installation
<Amoz> nästa gång kan du i första hand satsa på en LTS-version då dessa brukar vara mer inriktade på att fungera och hålla.
<Amoz> icke-LTS är som sagt för de som vill uppgradera/ominstallera vart 6e månad
<BaZZe1> Amoz, mm tackar för hjälpen kommer göra de nästa gång
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-21
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> ugh
<Barre> HeMan! det var inte igår
<HeMan> Barre: nope
<HeMan> Barre: har varit heldålig på att mirkka sen typ vecka 18
<Barre> vecka 18? går du i grundskolan.. veckonummer är jag helt lost på
<HeMan> Barre: började nygammalt uppdrag då och lyckades inte komma igång med min laptop då
<andol> Barre: Själv ser jag HeMan mest helatiden :)
<HeMan> jepp, andol stalkar mig!
<Barre> ok.. tror jag vet vars HeMan håller till nu då...
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-22
<tnta> tjaa
<tnta> Kan någon här förklara för mig varför ubuntu vägrar spela upp ljud för mig när jag loggat in från loginprompten ( när jag gör det spelar den upp loginljudet) men när jag väl är inne i mitt desktop så vägrar den spela upp ljud
<tnta> och då funakr bara frontporten på min stationära...
<maxjezy> tnta, ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<maxjezy> testa sudo alsa force-reload
<maxjezy> varför det är så, linux är inte lika hightec som windows.
<maxjezy> så startar du om datorn eller loggar ut/in igen
<maxjezy> så borde det fungera som smör
<maxjezy> annars är det bara att installera windows 10
<tnta> maxjezy:  jag körde den faktiskt
<maxjezy> tnta, inte nöjd?
<tnta> nee
<maxjezy> hm.
<maxjezy> konstigt.
<tnta> men jag har bytt window manager
<tnta> är väl troligen därför anar jag
<Amoz> tnta, glo runt i alsamixer annars
<tnta> jag kikade på staplarna där
<tnta> verkade se okej ut
<maxjezy> inte som twintowers?
<tnta> haha
<maxjezy> :)
#ubuntu-se 2015-08-23
<Hund> Morgnarna är alldeles för korta. Zzz..
<andol> Hund: Rise and shine!
<Hund> andol: RÃ¥kade somna om. :P
<Tangurin> hej
<Hund> God kväll.
#ubuntu-se 2016-08-22
<Mathisen> någon som kan hjälpa mig lite.. får "det finns inte ascii tecken i den lokala delen av mottagarens adress" när jag ska skicka mail från thunderbird
<Mathisen> va i hela menas med det
<Mathisen> finns inte å ä ö i addressen
<bittin> Linuxcon has started: http://content.jwplatform.com/previews/sGxezkWB-oygsdW3u
<Barre> har lite problem med en preseed till ubuntu 14.04, får inte till "d-i mirror/http/mirror" fqdn kommer inte med.. någn med erfarenhet?
<Barre> \o/ fungerar nu
<Mathisen> woop woop
<andol> Barre: Vad var felet?
#ubuntu-se 2016-08-23
<Barre> andol: typo bara =)
<Barre> andol: men nu verkar jag har problem med "d-i finish-install/reboot_in_progress note", skall inte den strunta i att prompta mig att ta bort media och starta om efter installation?
<larsemil> Barre: eftersom du hjälpte mig med kullagerfrågan så: du har ett otillåtet medie i. gissar avpixlat.
<Barre> larsemil: men det har jag inte :P  PXE + ICSP
<Barre> meh.. det verkar vara en bugg i ett deploymentscript, scriptet skall enbart installera grub men drar igång installern.. *suck*
#ubuntu-se 2016-08-24
<bittin> Linus snackar på Linuxcon
<Mathisen> stream ?
<bittin> http://content.jwplatform.com/previews/sGxezkWB-oygsdW3u
<bittin> han pratade klart nu dock nu är det nån snubbe från SUSE
#ubuntu-se 2016-08-25
<bittin> mailat Linus och grattat på kärnans födelsedag nu :)
#ubuntu-se 2016-08-26
<i0CC> såpass.
<Izy> Hi im new to this.. dose it work use like obs or other gaming streaming softwear with ubuntu?
<Kira9204> OBS should work yeah
<Kira9204> I have not usef it personally
#ubuntu-se 2016-08-28
<bittin> Forbidden
<bittin> You don't have permission to access /drupal/ on this server.
<bittin> Apache/2.4.7 (Ubuntu) Server at ubuntu-se.org Port 443
<bittin> :(
#ubuntu-se 2017-08-22
<propus> åäö
<Laban> xyz
<Hund> abc
<Zooklubba> [';
#ubuntu-se 2017-08-23
<Barre> Hund: jag har gjort en "mode meny" $mod+Shift+z, fungerar nästan som jag tänkt mig förutom att mode-menyn inte försvinner efter mitt val. jag måste esc:a ut ur menyn. Hur konfar jag så att den automatiskt stänger min mode efter ett val?
<Barre> Hund: i3 alltså
<Hund> Barre: Hur ser den ut?
<larsemil> Barre: oGG kör i3 också
<Barre> Hund: får visa senare, sitter inte vid den datorn just nu..
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Barre> larsemil: där ser man, får höra med honom också rå =)
<Barre> Hund: ( pingar in oGG också), detta är min mode som jag vill ha annat beteende på :) https://pastebin.dalnix.se/?c37ce58281eee217#cdnm5AqCdMDpBpNul4NHU0n0qeNoMfgu04DPghZDnek=
<Barre> här är även bindsym för mode också, allt, inklusive det jag glömde i förra länken https://pastebin.dalnix.se/?9fd5fe8886231a79#OvfjCR4YnUo2xsQLoynhEl+1ficeTh2o63ArhnN1nd0=
<Hund> Barre: Jag ska kika. :D
<Hund> Hm
<Hund> Jadu.
<Hund> Jag använder Rofi själv. :P
<Barre> Hund: kör också rofi, men inte för allt
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> https://github.com/losoliveirasilva/rofigen
<Hund> Jag använder en meny för mina virtuella maskiner hela tiden.
<Hund> SKönt att slippa GUIt.
<Barre> min i3 mode för att logout, shutdown etc... https://pastebin.dalnix.se/?9a6360780dd785cc#sPK6YJhFsx3+xt/9ILLk893Ozt2Zl3NkGuMDFi8PTvE=
<Barre> men... eftersom jag redan kör rofi för "dmenu"-liknande funktionallitet kanske jag skall titta på att använda det istället för i3 mode..
<Hund> Barre: Gör det. :)
<Hund> Rofi är riktigt trevligt.
#ubuntu-se 2017-08-24
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Jag använder 17.04 i en ASUS-laptop (N550JK) och jag är fullt uppdaterad, men gksudo nvidia-settings vill inte öppna någon inställningsruta när jag trycker på Enter efter att ha skrivit lösenordet för min användare.
<Umeaboy> Verkar som att nvidia-settings inte finns som standard tillsammans med nouveau-drivrutinen från Xorg vilket är synd.
<sptnx> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Umeaboy> sptnx: nvidia-settings var inte installerat.
<Umeaboy> Knas med hidpi-skalningen.
<Umeaboy> Efter installation av Zesty så måste jag ändra från 2 till 1 för att jag ska få en normal upplösning om jag byter från den nuvarande till en större.
<Umeaboy> Skrivbordet blir för stort annars.
<Umeaboy> Vad man ska rapportera det mot vet jag inte.
<Umeaboy> Nouveau-drivrutinen?
<Umeaboy> Ska stänga ner Hexchat och starta om med de nya inställningarna för att se om detta hjälper.
<sptnx> kolla om det står något i Xorg.0.log i /var/log/ som förklarar
#ubuntu-se 2017-08-25
<Hund> FREDAG!
<Laban> Wiiihiiii
<Mathisen> sudo apt install öl && n=0; while [[ $n -lt 12 ]]; do ./öl; n=$((n+1)); sleep
<sptnx> cd /bar && more beer
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Kaffe härt.
<Hund> här
<Hund> Eller ja, nu är det massa vatten för jag har tränat lite. Så kan man ta igen det med läsk och jordnötsringar sen. :D
<propus_> god kväl kamrater :O
<propus> åäö
<propus> vad händer ikväll?
<propus> fean va dött det var här
#ubuntu-se 2017-08-26
<Hund> Det är alltid dött här. :)
<propus> någor vaken?
<Amoz> propus, nej
<propus> Aha.. Amoz vad gör du vaken nu?
<Hund> propus: Är du vaken?
<propus> Jodå..
<propus> tvättar och står i.
<propus> 'själv då?
<Hund> :D
#ubuntu-se 2017-08-27
 * jushur znArkAr!
<sptnx> kolla på slagsmål istället
<Hund> lol
#ubuntu-se 2019-08-21
<Apachez> asså vi måste tala om stockholms skolplattformen... kostade 700 miljoner att ta fram och kostar 119 miljoner per år i drift... är det servrar med diamantinfattningar dom har köpt in eller har jag missat nåt?
<andol> Guldpläterade nätverkskablar!
<andol> Ja, och så dyra IT-konsulter.
<Apachez> så 54 pers för 1500kr/h heltidskonsnylter?
<Apachez> känns ju lite väl
<Apachez> 8 pers för heltidsberedskapsnurra
